# Setting to Success 2014 Challenge



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi ladies!!!!*

Welcome to the “Setting to Success” 2014 Challenge​


I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to achieve hair goals through setting. I named this challenge specifically because I want to _welcome all ladies, including those who use: rollers, curlformers, flexi rods, or whatever else to set their hair._

I think setting offers an outstanding way to style and maintain the health of hair! _This will be an open challenge_ and while I will be rolling away all of 2014 feel free to drop in with a question, show off your success, or set all the way through the year. 

The Guidelines​
1.Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.
2.The challenge will officially begin December 31, 2013 and run til December 31, 2014.
3.The challenge is open to join at any time. So join whenever! 
4.Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.
5.STAY ENCOURAGED!! 

**Update Dates**​

December 31st (2013)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal December 31st (2014)

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
*Current hair length:
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:
Current Setting method and styling choices:
Current Setting products:
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
How long do you plan to set?:
Post a beginning picture*


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

Reference links:

Curlformers/Flexi Rods:
Past curl formers challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=600403
Discussion of curlformer vs. flexi rods
http://yourafricaisshowing.blogspot....rlformers.html
Perfecting flexi rods
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/ge...0-minutes.html
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/07/na...i-rod-set.html

Rolleretting General

Past rollersetting challenges and threads 
reviews of rollers>http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=94902
rollersetting 2012> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=583579
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=647221
rolling faster> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/sho...d.php?t=514363 
Setting to Success 2013 Challenge > http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654531

An index of web resources for tips and tricks!
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/ti...cl-videos.html

Roller setting relaxed:
Q& A about rollersetting
http://www.ultrablackhair.com/ubh2/i...l-relaxed-hair
Method
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.co...rollerset.html

Rollersetting Natural:

Blog I found helpful
http://www.curlyincolorado.com/2011/...at-i-have.html
Youtube fave old video and links to new video
http://www.mahoganycurls.com/2012/03...ural-hair.html
__________________


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

afrikurl 
Angelbean 
AnjelLuvsUBabe 
Babygrowth 
BGT 
bronzephoenix 
brownb83 
ckisland 
cllncindy 
coilyhaircutie 
davisbr88 
DoDo 
DominicanBrazilian82 
Ejriley 
EnExitStageLeft 
Fiya78 
flirtytrixx88 
GettingKinky 
HairPleezeGrow 
kinchen 
KiWiStyle 
klsjackson 
kxlot79 
Lady Esquire 
Lilmama1011 
Lissa0821 
Lucie 
lulu97 
MayaNatural 
MissGomes 
mzteaze 
Napp 
Nightingale 
NIKKE121 
Prettymetty 
rawsilk 
Rozlewis 
Saludable84 
sexypebbly 
shortt29 
smores 
tapioca_pudding 
tatiana 
theprototype 
toaster 
TracyNicole 
uofmpanther 
werenumber2 
yora88


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 1, 2013)

I would like to join.

Current hair length: *Grazing APL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*

Current Setting method and styling choices:*Roller setting or ponytail setting under my Pibbs*

Current Setting products: *Diluted Lottabody or Keracare Foam Wrap*

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *I am hopping to achieve a full roller set with lots of body. i also do not plan on using much direct heat in 2014.*

How long do you plan to set?: *I plan to set at least one time per month*

Post a beginning picture: *I will post a picture at my next relaxer on December 19th. I will have my hair flat ironed and will be in a better position to see the length.*


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm definitely in. 

Current length: grazing SL but hope to be there officially by the end of December. 
e year

Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: magnetic rollersets and maybe curlformers or perm rods
Current Setting products: SSI coco creme LI, trying out Jane Carter but will definitely get the keracare foam and lottabody ETA: JC sucks!
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: better growth and retention without weaves, wigs, and braids. I want to love my hair again.
How long do you plan to set? The whole year at least 1x a week

Will post starting pic at the end of the month.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

Current hair length: MBL 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices: I set using a quadrant method, so I set my hair in four sections two in the back and two in the front. 

Current Setting products: Spray bottle of water, CHI Silk Infusion

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: just being more diligent on setting. In using texture as an excuse to be lazy. 

 How long do you plan to set?: I want to be setting 3x a month. 

Post a beginning picture

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 1, 2013)

Current hair length: front apl back a little pass shoulder (i will just claim shoulder length though)
I am Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: flexi rods, curl formers occasionally, and magnetic rollers occasionally when my hair is freshly relaxed (about twice within the first four weeks) 
Current Setting products: moisturizing, sealing , b&b foam wrap and occasionally adding one of miss jessie's gel like pillow soft for added hold when wearing curls or shea moisture gel
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: length 
How long do you plan to set?: i mostly set anyways so 90% of 2014

will post pic when i wash hair today so it can have weight on my hair to give a close length check and being that im almost eight weeks post relaxer it still won't be so close


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 1, 2013)

Can I post my air dried curlformer and flexi rod sets?  If so, I'll join.  I bought three packs of the amber roller pins, yesterday.  However, I have not bought a LCL yet.  That's next...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tag! Can't wait to officially take advantage and be active in this challenge. I'm buying me some curl formers tomorrow and can hopefully set that way instead of the traditional way that I cant do lol. 

*Current hair length: SLish
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers
Current Setting products: Not sure yet
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: A decent set and retention for sure
How long do you plan to set?: twice a month
Post a beginning picture*


----------



## theprototype (Dec 1, 2013)

Current hair length: *WL*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*

Current Setting method and styling choices: *Grey magnetic rollers. 2-3 large flexi rods at night.*

Current Setting products: *Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, Tresemme Keratin Smooth Heat Protection Shine Spray, and Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion (on its way!)*

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Waist length hair while curly. Smooth, healthy ends.*

How long do you plan to set?: *Once a week, all year.*

Starting pic:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm in! I love love love roller sets.

Current hair length: MBL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: On my way to natural. 2 years post relaxer

Current Setting method and styling choices: Snap on rollers. Styling: wear as is for first day, bantu knot to maintain, which may then turn into braid outs, buns and ponytails.

Current Setting products: It's a 10 leave in spray and Carol's Daughter Macadamia serum.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I plan to master a flexi rod set at some point. I'll use the Carol's Daughter foam instead of serum for those.

How long do you plan to set?: In between senegalese twists installs. All year long

Post a beginning picture: add later


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Can I post my air dried curlformer and flexi rod sets?  If so, I'll join.  I bought three packs of the amber roller pins, yesterday.  However, I have not bought a LCL yet.  That's next...



Of course you can! All sets are welcome!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2013)

Saving my spot. Be back in a few!


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 1, 2013)

I will be a frequent lurker.  My goal is to learn to rollerset in 2014 so I'll be stalking for tips.  I don't wanna commit yet b/c I don't know how to do it yet.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 1, 2013)

Under the dryer now. I'll try to post pics later.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> I will be a frequent lurker.  My goal is to learn to rollerset in 2014 so I'll be stalking for tips.  I don't wanna commit yet b/c I don't know how to do it yet.



I look forward to your questions because I know I can learn from them


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Saving my spot. Be back in a few!



Ok I'm back...

*Current hair length: MBL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning

Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers(?), Ponytail Rollerset, Perm Rod Sets1(?)
*
* Current Setting products: Inphenom Mist, Its a 10 Miracle leave In, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, Nairobi Wrapp It Foam Lotion

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Perfecting Curlformers

How long do you plan to set?: Every 8 to 10 weeks to dust. 

Post a beginning picture*


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 2, 2013)

Just ordered my 4 packs of extra long and wide curl formers!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 2, 2013)

Current hair length: SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers, Rollersets, occasional flexi rod set, Twist n curls (technically not a "set" but I do use rollers on the ends lol)

Current Setting products: Its a 10 Miracle leave In, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, Nairobi Wrapp It Foam Lotion.  For rollersets, a product by Kerstase that I cant remember the name of.. 

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Perfecting Curlformers, getting to APL

How long do you plan to set?: Weekly 

Post a beginning picture - Just trimmed about an inch off


----------



## LadyPBC (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm interested in joining but going into hair hibernation for the next 2-3 months.  Will stalk until then!


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok I'm back...
> 
> Current hair length: MBL
> 
> ...



Thud!!! That hair is everything


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 2, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> Thud!!! That hair is everything



Thank You!


----------



## klsjackson (Dec 2, 2013)

Current hair length: Full SL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices:  Rollersetting. 
Current Setting products:I use diluted Lottabody (sometimes Kera Care Setting lotion, diluted)
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I would like to achieve protein/moisture balance; Full APL and thickness overall. 
How long do you plan to set?: Setting is my style of choice and convenience.  I plan to set indefinitely.  
Post a beginning picture: This picture was taken in October 2013. This was a rollerwrap my usual style. I rollerset, sit under dyer for an hour, remove rollers, wrap hair and sit under dryer for about 5 to 10 mins = Smooth sleek hair!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 2, 2013)

*Current hair length: Grazing BSB
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning (Unofficially)
Current Setting method and styling choices: Always wrapped! Set, root flat iron, wrap!
Current Setting products: Always DC, liquid leave-in, creamy leave-in (preferably with cones), serum before I flat iron and a little (*very little*) butter when I wrap.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: LENGTH! I got setting down packed!
How long do you plan to set?:* *Every week for the entire year.*
Post a beginning picture:  *Will update 12/31*


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

Current hair length: NL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers, Rollersets, Perm Rods. I have flexi rods but haven't figured them out yet.

Current Setting products:  Still researching. I use a liquid and a curling creme.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: A whole lot
1. Which products to use
2. How to better moisturize and smooth out my ends

How long do you plan to set?: Once a week until indefinitely.

Post a beginning picture [will post before the end of December]


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

Curlformers.com has Curlformers 20% off with free shipping. Today is the last day.


----------



## JosieLynn (Dec 2, 2013)

MzSwift said:


> I will be a frequent lurker.  My goal is to learn to rollerset in 2014 so I'll be stalking for tips.  I don't wanna commit yet b/c I don't know how to do it yet.


 ditto! I lurked in last year's thread still looking for tips for natural hair setting but I'm closing in on BSL and mid-back so I might try setting in spring


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 5, 2013)

Current hair length: Scrapping BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural!
Current Setting method and styling choices: currently i set on grey rollers with snap on covers I borrowed from some old rollers. However I planing to give curlformers another go in 2014
Current Setting products: I am still on the hunt for this and would love input. I do however love Komoaza Aloe my hair serum.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I would like to set to style instead of setting to stretch 
How long do you plan to set?: All year long!
Post a beginning picture: coming in next post and all year long!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 5, 2013)

Some roller setting snapshots above 

Current Lengeth below


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't think I will commit to the challenge, but I will try to set once a month as a stretching method.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 5, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I don't think I will commit to the challenge, but I will try to set once a month as a stretching method.



You know you should he in here with us! Put that dryer to good use.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm definitely in.
> 
> Current length: grazing SL but hope to be there officially by the end of December.
> e year
> ...



Sorry guys. I'm out before it even starts. I decided to hide my hair instead because I'm not relaxing for a while and I don't want to deal with my newgrowth.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Sorry guys. I'm out before it even starts. I decided to hide my hair instead because I'm not relaxing for a while and I don't want to deal with my newgrowth.



Good luck on your stretch. If you decide to set it mix it up come back and post.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

Ladies that maintain the style with pin curls do you apply anything to your ends before you pin curl? tia


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

I did a curlformer set last night. Nothing to take a picture of but it is wearable. I was doing a S&D while setting so it took me forever. It was a waste of time because I ended up trimming my ends when I took the curlformers out. 

I haven't done many curlformer sets so I am trying a lot of different things out.

I DCd under heat with SM Restorative conditioner, rinsed, misted with vegemoist/water and then baggied for 15 minutes. I sealed my ends with castor oil. Used Hairveda whipped ends as my leave-in. Sealed with hazelnut and set with Edenbody works curling cream. Because I took so long to S&D while setting my hair was probably dry when I got under the dryer  I sat under the dryer on low heat for 1 hour and it was dry. The curls looked nice when I took them out but the ends were bad. So I clipped anywhere from 1/4" to 1/2" in most spots. The back had a lot of damage so I had to clip 1" in some spots.

I tried to pin curl  I don't know if I have the patience for it. When I stretched out the curls this morning they were a bit fuzzy. So I have a curly fro. I banded it back and it looks ok. My ends still need work but my hair feels nice and soft.

Lessons learned:
1. Skip the glycerin leave-in. I know this but wanted to use it up 
2. Saturate the hair more when setting

Now I need to see if I can effectively maintain this for a week.

I will also try regular roller sets and perm rod sets to see how I like those.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Ladies that maintain the style with pin curls do you apply anything to your ends before you pin curl? tia



I find with my hair if I do pincurls right after the set, I only need to add a light oil/serum like Moroccan oil or CD Macadamia serum. (Only one pump for the entire head) Anything heavier will cause the pin curls to be frizzy because my hair will get re-wet with regular moisturizer. I prefer not to pincurl and bantu knot instead. That way I can use a little bit of moisturizer and setting with bantu knots will allow the moisturizer to dry in a more controlled environment if that makes sense and have almost no frizzes.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> I find with my hair if I do pincurls right after the set, I only need to add a light oil/serum like Moroccan oil or CD Macadamia serum. (Only one pump for the entire head) Anything heavier will cause the pin curls to be frizzy because my hair will get re-wet with regular moisturizer. I prefer not to pincurl and bantu knot instead. That way I can use a little bit of moisturizer and setting with bantu knots will allow the moisturizer to dry in a more controlled environment if that makes sense and have almost no frizzes.



Thank You. I will try the bantu knots.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2013)

We were at the mall doing a little shopping yesterday so I went to Sephora hoping to pick up the Carols Daughter foam for my next set. Of course they were fresh out. I remember I saw a post she did on Instagram about free shipping on any amount from her online site AND 35% off the entire order. Even though I hate shopping online, I went ahead and did it. I purchased 2 bottles of the setting foam and ended up saving over $19 with the code and free shipping...so I pretty much got the 2nd bottle for free. I'll attach 2 different codes if anyone is interested. One code has a free item with purchase.


----------



## Queensheba88 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can I join this thread I plan to incorporate rollersetting into my reggie in conjunction with protective styling....when my hair is out I plan to rollerset


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 9, 2013)

Current hair length: MBL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: I am most proficient at curlformer sets but I'm hoping to get more into jumbo (3") magnetic roller sets. I plan to primarily set for stretched hair (either heat-free or sans direct heat) for 30 Day Protective Styles.  Occasionally, I may wear the set as is for a week then do a 3 week protective style instead.

Current Setting products: Carol's Daughter Chocolat Shampoo, Conditioner, & Blow Dry Cream; Chi Keratin Mist; Cocoa Butter; and Silk Elements Heat Protectant

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: 
S T R E T C H E D hair!  Low-Tangle Hair! Reduced SSKs! Better retention because of the above... Eventually more manageability and easier "out" styles.

How long do you plan to set?: I am going to set religiously once a month for all of 2014 

Below is my last length check: 11/30/13 and my airdried curlformers set that I combed out for a blown out look on 12/7/13

Sent using LHCF app


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 9, 2013)

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length: neck length

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: Will use curlformers mostly and use magnetic rollers once in a while.

Current Setting products: will set with whatever leave ins and butters I have and eco styler gel

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: better retention and LENGTH and healthy ends

How long do you plan to set?: Plan to set til may then do some braids or kinky twist

Post a beginning picture: will post next week


----------



## faithVA (Dec 9, 2013)

My curlformer set was poofy this morning. It was raining so i wasn't sure how it was going to hold up. But it did fine. It wasn't any poofier at the end of the day. Since it was so frizzy I didn't try to save it so i put in moisturized and sealed and put in flat twist. 

I will probably do another set after Christmas.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2013)

faithVA said:


> My curlformer set was poofy this morning. It was raining so i wasn't sure how it was going to hold up. But it did fine. It wasn't any poofier at the end of the day. Since it was so frizzy I didn't try to save it so i put in moisturized and sealed and put in flat twist.
> 
> I will probably do another set after Christmas.



The rain will get you! I bet your flat twist out will still come stretched


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2013)

I'M IN IT, TO WIN IT!!!  

- Current hair length: Full APL and 2" from BSL
- Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed 
- Current Setting method and styling choices: I set my hair in what ever way I want my hair to fall when finished. The Mohawk method takes too long for me.   
- Current Setting products: I apply Darcy Botanicals Leave-In, Nairobi Setting lotion and apply Redkin Smooth Lock heat glide.  After hair is dry, I apply a light moisturizer and light handedly seal with coconut oil.  
- Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I only wish to achieve longer soft and bouncy sets like they currently are.  
- How long do you plan to set?: For as long as I can comfortably stretch my arms out to roll, lol 

Post a beginning picture: 
View attachment 236493 
This is my set from this past Friday.  I was in a rush to pick up a friend for my Company's holiday party...I am so proud of my self!!  I washed, set, dried and styled my hair in 1 1/2 hours!! 

This pic is from the week before last:
View attachment 236495
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 10, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'M IN IT, TO WIN IT!!!
> 
> - Current hair length: Full APL and 2" from BSL
> - Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
> ...



Your set is so beautiful!  What rollers do you use?

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Your set is so beautiful!  What rollers do you use?  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thanks HairPleezeGrow!!  It a long time in the making.  I use these teal color magnetic rollers from Sally's Beaut Supply:

I don't have a clue what inch it is.
View attachment 236569

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 11, 2013)

Thinking of a curl formers set tomorrow. It has been a long time, but I a determined to make 2014 the year of the curlformers


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Thinking of a curl formers set tomorrow. It has been a long time, but I a determined to make 2014 the year of the curlformers



This is exactly how I'm thinking. I'm probably going to do twists first and then curlformer over that if I don't like the way the curlformer set looks by itself.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 12, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> This is exactly how I'm thinking. I'm probably going to do twists first and then curlformer over that if I don't like the way the curlformer set looks by itself.
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



I think you will like the curlformer set. So no more thinking and just do  I think you'll be happy once you do.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 12, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> I think you will like the curlformer set. So no more thinking and just do  I think you'll be happy once you do.



Thanks pebble I think I'm just nervous bc of my length. All of you ladies have such gorgeous hair and rollersets and then I feel like mine will be like WTH was she thinking lol. I'm going to give it a try Sunday though.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Double post


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Current hair length: 
Full SL
Texlaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices:
Perm rods, magnetic rollers. I usually just wear it until the curls fall.

Current Setting products:
Miss Jesse's pillow soft/quick curls
A water bottle with 3/4 water 1/4 just for me detangler.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Healthier hair and learning to use flexI rods.

How long do you plan to set?: forever grin


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sitting under the dryer with a head full of curlfotmers. I'm not sure how long these things take to dry. I figured I would do an hour under the dryer and an hour walking around the house doing whatever.

Two hours, one with heat and one without, seem reasnable.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Sitting under the dryer with a head full of curlfotmers. I'm not sure how long these things take to dry. I figured I would do an hour under the dryer and an hour walking around the house doing whatever.  Two hours, one with heat and one without, seem reasnable.



From my experience.  The longer you keep curlformers in, the longer they will last.  I think it's why the company recommends overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 12, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> From my experience.  The longer you keep curlformers in, the longer they will last.  I think it's why the company recommends overnight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Boo to sleeping overnight. If I end up staying home today I will leave them in, but come bed time it may be a no go


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 12, 2013)

I want to join!

*Current hair length:* BSL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Texlaxed with ~ -3-4 inches of relaxed ends

*Current Setting method and styling choices:* I don't currently set, but I plan to ponytail set using my magnetic rollers. I may buy mesh rollers so I can dry faster

*Current Setting products:* diluted LottaBody and Chi Silk Infusion. I'm not sure if I should do my typical LOC first or not, I have to experiment

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* I want smooth, bouncy, curly hair that lasts for at least a week. I also want to get faster at the whole process. 

*How long do you plan to set?:* All year, minimum of once a month. If I set once a month for 6 months I will reward myself with a Pibbs dryer.

*Post a beginning picture *I'll have to come back with a picture


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 12, 2013)

Tryig to listen to KiWiStyle and leave these curlformers in. I sat under the dryer for 2 hours and did some dinner prep. I know my hair is dry, but I will let it set during football.









Couldn't resit a sneak peak tho


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 12, 2013)

Motivation !


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Tryig to listen to KiWiStyle and leave these curlformers in. I sat under the dryer for 2 hours and did some dinner prep. I know my hair is dry, but I will let it set during football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good! Which size are those? I love the bigger curls that they form!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 12, 2013)

lulu97

I bought the extra wide ones. I had the wide and long that give the more tight spiral curl look and hated them. I just didn't like the look on me so someone took them off my hands in the exchange.

I however am excited about these. The curls are much more like a traditional set


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> lulu97
> 
> I bought the extra wide ones. I had the wide and long that give the more tight spiral curl look and hated them. I just didn't like the look on me so someone took them off my hands in the exchange.
> 
> I however am excited about these. The curls are much more like a traditional set



Thanks Lady! I will def be buying those exact ones next time I'm in Sally's. Just as you, I prefer big curls. Can't wait to see how your set turns out!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 12, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Thanks Lady! I will def be buying those exact ones next time I'm in Sally's. Just as you, I prefer big curls. Can't wait to see how your set turns out!



Forget sallys you better go to eBay!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Boo to sleeping overnight. If I end up staying home today I will leave them in, but come bed time it may be a no go



I did a CF set on my DD who is natural.  I let her sit under the pibbs kwik dri and her hair was completely dry and looked fabulous!  Unfortunately she didn't shower beforehand and so I told her to just wash up in the shower, y'll know how we do it.   She couldn't have been in there more than 10 minutes plus I kept the bath door open.  When she came out, her soft, bouncy curls were a big blog of big hair, lol.  I saw it before she did so she walked out The bathroom all proud of her hair and when I finally told her to look in the mirror, it took everything in me not to ROTFLOL!! She was soo shocked, upset and just cried :-(.  We ended up doing a cute big and bouncy fro and she was thrilled again.  I believe it was that the curl didn't set all the way even though her hair was dry.  Next time she'll sleep in them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Tryig to listen to KiWiStyle and leave these curlformers in. I sat under the dryer for 2 hours and did some dinner prep. I know my hair is dry, but I will let it set during football.  Couldn't resit a sneak peak tho



Ooh, very pretty!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 13, 2013)

Shock shock the curlformers were not uncomfortable to sleep on at all. When I had the extra long set they were a pain. I had to use Damn near 50 and I hated it. But I think because I have the extra wide set now it is so much better. I needed less than 30 and because of the sleeping on them was a breeze. I still have them in and I will take them out when I am forced to leave the house.


----------



## KiaKakes (Dec 13, 2013)

Awwwh poor thing but I love the CF they produce such beautiful curls I enjoy using them deep in my stretch and ur right they're not to bad to sleep in


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 13, 2013)

I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated between the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 13, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I finally put my curlformers in. I used 33 of the 40. I sprayed a little Infusium 23 LI and then applied DE stretching cream and DE gel to each section b4 applying the curlformers. I alternated between the pink and orange. Here's what my head looks like b4 and after applying. I will update the reveal tomorrow when I take them out...not looking forward to sleeping on these!
> 
> HPG
> 
> Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Can't wait to see your results! I'm taking mine out tomorrow too!


----------



## shortt29 (Dec 14, 2013)

Kudos to you ladies sleeping in CF! The one night I tried, I was miserable. Now I sit under the dryer with them


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 14, 2013)

Ummm yeah didn't get much sleep last night. I have never slept this uncomfortably with a hair style in my life. I WILL NEVER SLEEP in these darn things again...EVER!!!

Anyway I just took them down but haven't seperated and styled them yet. Im going to see if they drop some b4 I do that. Also the DE left my hair silky and not a lot of hold like I thought. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel. And my ends on some of them didn't do too well. Its like instead of them going through smooth they were still trying to curl up in my normal curling pattern while inside the curlformer. Anyway this was a lot better than my traditional rollerset failure lol. Sorry for the blurry pics my son took.









HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 14, 2013)

Current hair length: BSL, but I will trim/cut before Jan.

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning

Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformer set done once or twice a week. 

Current Setting products: undecided

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: continue transitioning

How long do you plan to set?: all year and next year until I big chop.

Post a beginning picture: Dec 23, 5inch cut


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 14, 2013)

Ladies do any of you work out and have your roller set survive?  I workout every morning but I want my curls to last. I don't mind if my roots get puffy.


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 14, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Ladies do any of you work out and have your roller set survive?  I workout every morning but I want my curls to last. I don't mind if my roots get puffy.



I pineapple or use duck bill clips.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 14, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Ladies do any of you work out and have your roller set survive?  I workout every morning but I want my curls to last. I don't mind if my roots get puffy.



I keep my hair wrapped up in a bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I keep my hair wrapped up in a bun.



If you wrap your hair in a bun don't all your curls straighten out?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 15, 2013)

Soooo my set did not last but a day. I cowashed my hair and back in twists for a twistout. I knew it wasn't going to last though bc I didnt have a product with hold. Next time I will use Ecostyler gel.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 15, 2013)

I just ponytail set my hair. I don't think I'm getting my texlaxed hair taut enough on the roller. I'm pretty sure it's not going to come out smooth. Next time I'll use more rollers so there is less hair per roller and maybe bigger rollers, but I want curls. . Any other suggestions for getting texlaxed hair smooth on the rollers?


----------



## davisbr88 (Dec 15, 2013)

Current hair length: Not sure... the last time I checked was in August, but I think I'm a little past APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices:
Setting on extra long and wide curlformers and either flat ironing the roots on a low temperature, or doing a bun-out for waves.
During the week my hair is in some sort of updo.

Current Setting products:
It's a 10 Miracle Leave-In and One n' Only Argan Oil

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Getting faster with putting in the rollers!
Keeping my ends healthy by avoiding heat on the ends!

How long do you plan to set?: I started yesterday, and plan to set every 2 weeks until the end of the challenge

Yesterday's set:





My setting process is here.

I will post a length check around the end of the month.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 15, 2013)

Has anyone used strawllers?  They are like magnetic rollers but much longer. I'm thinking my hair would dry faster using them and maybe smoother. I'm turning into a roller junkie. 


http://strawllers.com/shop/


----------



## ckisland (Dec 15, 2013)

Current hair length: *grazing APL at the moment, but I'll be SL once I get it cut.*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*

Current Setting method and styling choices:*I'll mainly be doing 8-12 flexirods, but I also want to do ponytail rollersets. I'll wear ponytails and my hair clipped up, also some braid/flattwist styles.*

Current Setting products: *EDW Curl Defining Creme. I'll be experimenting to find a good serum and foam wrap*

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *A easy, breezy regimen that gets me to WL . I also want to maintain healthy ends after I get them cut.*

How long do you plan to set?: *I plan to set once a week on wash day. I'll have to figure out how to maintain my hair at night.*

Post a beginning picture: *I'll post a pic after I get it cut this week!*


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Has anyone used strawllers?  They are like magnetic rollers but much longer. I'm thinking my hair would dry faster using them and maybe smoother. I'm turning into a roller junkie.
> 
> http://strawllers.com/shop/



Went to the shop but didn't watch any YouTube videos. I'm not sure how one would secure them. Are they basically like hard flexi rods


----------



## Lady Esquire (Dec 16, 2013)

theprototype said:


> Current hair length: *WL*
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
> 
> ...



 BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Went to the shop but didn't watch any YouTube videos. I'm not sure how one would secure them. Are they basically like hard flexi rods



They are like hard flexirods. You are supposed to secure them with a bobby pin. Since they are non-porous and vented they should dry faster than flexirods. 

I think if I'm still rollersetting in March I will buy them.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

My set survived the night and my morning workout. I slept and worked out in a high ponytail with my hair rolled on small satin foam rollers. It looks ok wearing half up half down but the top 2-3 inches is very crinkly. I'm going to try a regular rollerset instead of ponytails, but not the mohawk for some reason that intimidates me. 

I'm wearing it half up and I like the way the back looks. The front is just ok.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

Took out my senegalese twists after almost 10 weeks!
Deep conditioned overnight with SD Avocado Pudding
Washed and conditioned with CD Monoi combo
Sectioned hair in 4
Used CD Monoi Anti Breakage Spray as a leave in and one pump of CD Macadamia serum on each section before roller setting

I have learned that liquid leave in's lead to lighter and bouncier sets. It cuts drying time down as well. I have since moisturized with CD Hair balm, finger combed the curls out and put them in 3 big bantu knots until tomorrow.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

I like it lulu97. What size rollers did you use?


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

Duplicate post


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

GettingKinky

Not 100% sure because I threw away the packaging when I purchased them a while ago but I'll include a picture of them. I purchased them from Sally's. I think the pink ones are 1 1/4 inch maybe? I like to use a combo of both sizes for my sets.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> Not 100% sure because I threw away the packaging when I purchased them a while ago but I'll include a picture of them. I purchased them from Sally's. I think the pink ones are 1 1/4 inch maybe?



I have the pink ones from Sally's. Mine are 1 1/8". I love that size. I used a few 1 1/2" in my last set and they weren't curly enough for me. I think I need to buy a few more packs so I can do a normal roller set.


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Took out my senegalese twists after almost 10 weeks!
> Deep conditioned overnight with SD Avocado Pudding
> Washed and conditioned with CD Monoi combo
> Sectioned hair in 4
> ...



You are so pretty!!!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 16, 2013)

Ladies this rollersets have me drooling  . Everyone's hair is so gorgeous!!!!

I need to go out and buy some magnetic rollers and some kind of bonnet dryer. I was trying to be lazy but now I want to do a real rollerset, maybe even try a wrap afterwards


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 16, 2013)

brownb83 Awwwww thanks...that's so nice for a 5 month pregnant lady to hear when I'm feeling fat and not so nice looking. *skips away cheesing with tears of joy*


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> brownb83 Awwwww thanks...that's so nice for a 5 month pregnant lady to hear when I'm feeling fat and not so nice looking. *skips away cheesing with tears of joy*



Lol welcome! I thought about that! I was like she preggers looking good, let me tell her cause a pregnant woman needs every compliment. I remember.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 16, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Took out my senegalese twists after almost 10 weeks!
> Deep conditioned overnight with SD Avocado Pudding
> Washed and conditioned with CD Monoi combo
> Sectioned hair in 4
> ...



Another gorgeous set Lu!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 17, 2013)

My curls are still doing well but my roots are another story. 

How do you ladies place your rollers to get straight roots?  Especially you natural and texlaxed ladies. Do I have to conquer the Mohawk set to get my roots straight?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2013)

^^^^^ I can get my roots pretty straight but not flat iron/pressed straight. I don't do the mohawk method, I section my hair in the direction I want it to fall. I roll up for most rollers and then for the top, I roll down...always using a lot of tension. To get the roots even straighter, after the rollers are out I apply even more tension by putting my hair in 3 bantu knots. This will stretch the roots out even more but change the way the curls look which I don't mind. HTH


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 17, 2013)

ETA: my set today. Was messy weather today but hair held up.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 17, 2013)

This is so pretty!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 17, 2013)

Another pic of my hair today


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm always wearing sets, is a braid out or twist out with perm rods considered a set? (I don't think it is) but I just jumped on that board with that, but usually I'm wearing flexi rods....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2013)

The result of putting in 3 bantu knots to maintain my roller set from yesterday. I didnt use any product except Hicks for my edges. I normally wear my hair down for 2 days then a ponytail or bun for a few days. Then I'll do a braid out and repeat the cycle..wear down 2 days then ponytail or bun until it's time to re wash.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 17, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> The result of putting in 3 bantu knots to maintain my roller set from yesterday. I didnt use any product except Hicks for my edges. I normally wear my hair down for 2 days then a ponytail or bun for a few days. Then I'll do a braid out and repeat the cycle..wear down 2 days then ponytail or bun until it's time to re wash.



lulu97 
Your edges look perfect !
Did you brush them down with a brush?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 17, 2013)

sharifeh Thanks! I dip my pointer finger in the edge control and just kind of dab it on. Then I'll take a small tooth comb and comb it through while using my thumb on the other hand to chase the comb and smooth it down. I saw my stylist use that technique so I copied her. lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 18, 2013)

Satin covered foam rollers are awesome. So easy to sleep in and they work well without drying out my hair. I think I need to experiment more with sizes. My 1 1/2" are too big and my 5/8" are maybe a wee bit too small. I am definitely turning into a roller junkie. I just hope I can stick with roller setting all year.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 18, 2013)

I think today is the last day of my roller set. It stil looks ok from the back but it's starting to get frizzy and undefined. 

I think I'll braid it tonight and see how the braidout turns out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 19, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I think today is the last day of my roller set. It stil looks ok from the back but it's starting to get frizzy and undefined.  I think I'll braid it tonight and see how the braidout turns out.



Ummm this is what you call frizzy and undefined!?! I will take it...your hair is beautiful and could go like 5 days from the looks of it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 19, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Ummm this is what you call frizzy and undefined!?! I will take it...your hair is beautiful and could go like 5 days from the looks of it.



Thanks but the front was starting to look a little rough. Next set I'm going to use more lottabody.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what is lurking up under my roller set. My roots never get super straight but they are tolerable enough for me. Also this is after they have pretty much reverted which brings me to the next phase of my roller set life. I've braided my hair in 3 braids and will take them out on Christmas morning to rock a braid out since I don't have anything to do except cook until then.

I've been pumping myself up to attempt a flexi rod set when I wash next week...even purchased the carols daughter foam...but the more I think about it, the more I don't want to do it. I think I'm going to stick with my normal roller sets until my next senegalese twists install in Jan and MAYBE after they come out months down the line, I'll work on flexi rod sets. We will see.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 21, 2013)

This is my ponytail roller set 6 days in after working out 6 times. Since it's mostly reverted it has no bounce or shine, but the bonelaxed ends still held their curl.  It's just a big puffy cloud.  It reminds me of what my hair looked like as a kid. I'm not sure if I like it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 21, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> This is my ponytail roller set 6 days in after working out 6 times. Since it's mostly reverted it has no bounce or shine, but the bonelaxed ends still held their curl.  It's just a big puffy cloud.  It reminds me of what my hair looked like as a kid. I'm not sure if I like it.



I don' t like it... I love it!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thinking about doing a curlformers set +flat iron for Christmas. Anyone falt iron post curlformers with tips or results?


----------



## Napp (Dec 21, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> My curls are still doing well but my roots are another story.
> 
> How do you ladies place your rollers to get straight roots?  Especially you natural and texlaxed ladies. Do I have to conquer the Mohawk set to get my roots straight?



If you roll the hair perpendicular to the scalp you will get flatter roots. I hope that makes sense. Also roll up instead of down. I am able to get straight roots with just a rollerset.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 21, 2013)

Napp said:


> If you roll the hair perpendicular to the scalp you will get flatter roots. I hope that makes sense. Also roll up instead of down. I am able to get straight roots with just a rollerset.



I think I understand. I'm going to try again tomorrow so I guess I'll find out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> This is my ponytail roller set 6 days in after working out 6 times. Since it's mostly reverted it has no bounce or shine, but the bonelaxed ends still held their curl.  It's just a big puffy cloud.  It reminds me of what my hair looked like as a kid. I'm not sure if I like it.



You blended it well so you are the only one that noticed 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2013)

It's taking all the will power I have inside my body not to open this new steamer and get a session and roller set in. I know good and well I'm not gonna make it till next week though...not with this steamer calling my name....I mean it's just staring at me.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> It's taking all the will power I have inside my body not to open this new steamer and get a session and roller set in. I know good and well I'm not gonna make it till next week though...not with this steamer calling my name....I mean it's just staring at me.



Don't make Santa mad!!!


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm trying so hard not to join too many challenges, but this one is calling my name.  I'm going to use Curlformers in the new year to stretch my hair befor I style it.

*Current hair length:* SL

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:*  Natural

*Current Setting method and styling choices:* Curlformers

*Current Setting products:*  Oyin Hair Dew

*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*  Finding a product to get a smoother set with hold. Maintaining the set for longer than a day.  

*How long do you plan to set?:*  Occasionally on the weekends throughout the year.  I wear wigs during the week, so it is a weekend thing right now.

*Post a beginning picture.*  I'll be back with one after my next set.  All of the ones I currently have are from back when I was relaxed or transitioning.  I haven't bothered to take pics lately.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

Welcome @uofmpather! Who knows Mayve you will like your sets so much you won't wear wigs all week long


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 22, 2013)

So I set my hair without ponytails and it took me 50 minutes to put in 29 rollers.   I had to redo so many because hair kept falling off the edges. I have to remember to keep my sections narrow. If I can't get this time down to 30 minutes roller setting may not be for me. Sigh. Next time I'll try quadrants instead of Mohawk.

ETA I think I need to use clips to hold the rollers instead of the caps if I really want to get my roots straight. But the caps are pretty easy to use and the clips look hard.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 22, 2013)

ponytail rollerset


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 22, 2013)

I couldn't resist...the new steamer made me cave in and wash!!!!! lol

For the texlaxed and natural ladies needing help with getting the roots straight...I thought I'd include some pics of my roller placement and a few tips that have helped me.
1) I roll up except the small area that's going to show at the crown. Today I went for a middle part. I started from the back using my larger rollers (pink) and worked my way up to the crown and switched to a size smaller (orange). This will also help the curls showcase your layers if you have them like I do.
2) I always roll my edges separate.  They stretch out more that way because I'm not trying to force them into the bigger rollers.
3) The wetter the hair, the smoother the results so I drench each section with water before I roll it....especially the roots.
4) I use the Diane magnetic rollers with the snap ons as they are the sturdiest ones I've found. I still secure them with the silver clips. This aids in keeping the roots stretched as well.

Other news...this steamer is bomb.com. I want to test it out more, so I'm going to commit to steaming and roller setting weekly. Might as well pamper and play in my hair since it will be back in twists the last week of Jan.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> So I set my hair without ponytails and it took me 50 minutes to put in 29 rollers.   I had to redo so many because hair kept falling off the edges. I have to remember to keep my sections narrow. If I can't get this time down to 30 minutes roller setting may not be for me. Sigh. Next time I'll try quadrants instead of Mohawk.  ETA I think I need to use clips to hold the rollers instead of the caps if I really want to get my roots straight. But the caps are pretty easy to use and the clips look hard.



I don't do ponytail sets but I do rollerset.  I learned recently that the Mohawk method doesn't work as well for me either.    Your hair is so dense I'm not surprised you had the trouble, you can blame that on mommy or daddy .  I wish I had that problem.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Does anyone use sponge rollers?

I tried using magnetic rollers and it was an epic fail on my tightly coily hair. I haven't given up yet but it's definitely going to take some practice.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Does anyone use sponge rollers?
> 
> I tried using magnetic rollers and it was an epic fail on my tightly coily hair. I haven't given up yet but it's definitely going to take some practice.



I haven't used sponge rollers because I fear drying. I am natural and have had good luck with traditional rollers, but it is still a work in progress. Are you using covers?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

lulu97

Your set looks great. It looks like you made very clean parts. While I have no logic to support this, I think clear, clean parts make a huge difference!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for replying!

You fear drying? I don't understand.

I haven't used covers. I used roller pins. Do covers help? 
When I rolled my hair, I mimed my favorite YT vids (and some pics from on here) but poorly. Lol. My rollers were tight--- like to the point that my roots were *straight*--- but the length of my hair was just a mess. Even my ends were all nubby. :-(




Blairx0 said:


> I haven't used sponge rollers because I fear drying. I am natural and have had good luck with traditional rollers, but it is still a work in progress. Are you using covers?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> You fear drying? I don't understand.
> 
> ...



I mean I worry about the sponge absorbing too much liquid and my hair drying out. I used covers but it takes clean parting and even tension to get good results, I think. I say this but I still need a lot of practice. Here are my sets


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks for pics! Your set is leagues ahead of mine! Lol. I'm going to try again next month.



Blairx0 said:


> I mean I worry about the sponge absorbing too much liquid and my hair drying out. I used covers but it takes clean parting and even tension to get good results, I think. I say this but I still need a lot of practice. Here are my sets


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 22, 2013)

lulu97 I can't wait until my sets look as neat as yours. This was my first attempt at a non ponytail set.
I can't see what I'm doing in the back and it just looks crazy.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 22, 2013)

I finally took the rollers out after about 5 hours. 1.5 hours under my not-so-good dryer. All but one roller was dry. 

My roots are definitely better than my ponytail rollerset and the curl goes farther up my hair. I think I may not need to buy the strawllers, but I still might. 

I will definitely try again sometime in January (or maybe February)


----------



## ckisland (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky, I am so jealous of your rollersets!!!! I got some lotta body, but I still need new rollers and some kind of dryer  .


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky 

That is gorgeous! Such Shine. What products did you use.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky

Do you color your hair?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I finally took the rollers out after about 5 hours. 1.5 hours under my not-so-good dryer. All but one roller was dry.  My roots are definitely better than my ponytail rollerset and the curl goes farther up my hair. I think I may not need to buy the strawllers, but I still might.  I will definitely try again sometime in January (or maybe February)



GORGEOUS!!!  The shine and fullness is everything!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Does anyone use sponge rollers?
> 
> I tried using magnetic rollers and it was an epic fail on my tightly coily hair. I haven't given up yet but it's definitely going to take some practice.



kxlot79 have you tried mesh rollers? They grip the hair better than magnetics. I think they are better for naturals and transitioners with a lot of newgrowth


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 22, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> That is gorgeous! Such Shine. What products did you use.



Thanks Blairx0. I use Chi Silk Infusion and LottaBody 1:3 dilution



Saludable84 said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> Do you color your hair?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84 I get tinted glosses every 8 weeks. This treatment is only 2 weeks old so it's still very shiny. It keeps the greys covered for awhile.  I usually get black or black mixed with burgundy. I think next time I may try pure burgundy. The black is a bit too black.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

I've never used mesh rollers. TBH, they look kinda scary and I haven't seen anybody else on the forum using them. 
Have you ever used mesh rollers?



Napp said:


> kxlot79 have you tried mesh rollers? They grip the hair better than magnetics. I think they are better for naturals and transitioners with a lot of newgrowth


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 22, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I've never used mesh rollers. TBH, they look kinda scary and I haven't seen anybody else on the forum using them.
> Have you ever used mesh rollers?



i saw old school people use them, what's so scary about them, its not like its Velcro


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i saw old school people use them, what's so scary about them, its not like its Velcro



its just netted and you stick two pins or sticks whatever its   called


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 22, 2013)

Another member did a post about mesh rollers on natural hair. Check it out:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=666861


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Lol. Maybe it's just the ones I've seen IRL but they always have pieces of the wire/metal/mesh sticking out and the edges are bumpy &/or the lining isn't smooth.
Considering I just started roller setting my natural hair with non-curl formers this month, the idea of those things snagging in my hair or ripping my hair is very intimidating and *scary* 
When I did a google image search, I saw some that looked a bit sturdier/less hazardous but a bit out of my budget for such an unlikely experiment.

I actually used the Velcro ones on my relaxed hair though. Then again, I didn't know any better, but they didn't seem damaging. I'd be too leery to try them on my natural hair though.



Lilmama1011 said:


> i saw old school people use them, what's so scary about them, its not like its Velcro


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks so much for posting this! Gives me something to think about! 



Blairx0 said:


> Another member did a post about mesh rollers on natural hair. Check it out:  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=666861


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 23, 2013)

Current hair length: *Shoulder*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *Green, Black, Red magnetic rollers, purple, blue and orange flexi rods*
Current Setting products: *Nairobi wrap foam, Nene's Secret Leave In Conditioner*, *Sunflower seed oil*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  *Shorten the time it takes to put in my rollers*
How long do you plan to set?: *All  year long*
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Napp (Dec 23, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I've never used mesh rollers. TBH, they look kinda scary and I haven't seen anybody else on the forum using them.
> Have you ever used mesh rollers?



I LOVE mesh rollers! The red plastic ones are my fave but I also have some of the conici rollers I have yet to try.

Here are  old pics of how smooth it gets my hair 












I just used one of my fave leave in novex argan oil and that was it


----------



## Napp (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry for the huge pics! I will fix it later


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 23, 2013)

GettingKinky

No, I love it. That's why I asked. It looks like a really good rinse. Makes we wanna run back to black, but since I process less with relaxers, my hair doesn't accept rinses as well as when I used to relax bone straight. 

I'm still going to try it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 23, 2013)

Napp said:


> I LOVE mesh rollers! The red plastic ones are my fave but I also have some of the conici rollers I have yet to try.
> 
> Here are  old pics of how smooth it gets my hair
> 
> I just used one of my fave leave in novex argan oil and that was it



I forgot I had these!  I used to use them all the time with my relaxed hair.  I'll have to try them with my natural hair.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 23, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Does anyone use sponge rollers?
> 
> I tried using magnetic rollers and it was an epic fail on my tightly coily hair. I haven't given up yet but it's definitely going to take some practice.



I use sponge roller at night to preserve my curl. But I have the kind that are covered in satin so they don't dry out my hair. They work really well.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 23, 2013)

Those look a lot less intimidating than the ones I usually see. I don't believe I've ever seen plastic ones like that before. Thanks for sharing! Did you get those from a regular BSS or did you have to order them from online?



Napp said:


> I LOVE mesh rollers! The red plastic ones are my fave but I also have some of the conici rollers I have yet to try.  Here are  old pics of how smooth it gets my hair  I just used one of my fave leave in novex argan oil and that was it


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 23, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> No, I love it. That's why I asked. It looks like a really good rinse. Makes we wanna run back to black, but since I process less with relaxers, my hair doesn't accept rinses as well as when I used to relax bone straight.
> 
> ...



The rinse doesn't cover my grey as well when I don't get a texlax touch up. When I get a touch up the color lasts for 8 weeks. When I don't get a touch up I'm lucky if it lasts 6. I like the black, but it's a bit too monochromatic, it looks a little unnatural that's why I'm going to try burgundy next time. Or 75% burgundy 25% black. 

Napp seeing how smooth you got your hair with mesh rollers makes me want to get some. I just can't decide if I should get plastic or wire.  The wire seem like they may last longer.


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 23, 2013)

I know you all are probably sick of my post and pictures by now, but I has to show you the final results of my first real roller set. 

I slept with my hair in 2 ponytails and 5/8" satin covered foam rollers and I even worked out this morning. I can't believe how curly it still is. I just need to make this last until Christmas.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 23, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I know you all are probably sick of my post and pictures by now, but I has to show you the final results of my first real roller set.
> 
> I slept with my hair in 2 ponytails and 5/8" satin covered foam rollers and I even worked out this morning. I can't believe how curly it still is. I just need to make this last until Christmas.



Girl please we never get tired of gorgeous hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 23, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> I know you all are probably sick of my post and pictures by now, but I has to show you the final results of my first real roller set.
> 
> I slept with my hair in 2 ponytails and 5/8" satin covered foam rollers and I even worked out this morning. I can't believe how curly it still is. I just need to make this last until Christmas.



Beautiful! Girl, I'll never get tired of pictures. I'm a visual person so I prefer people to show me instead of always talking about what they do. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2013)

Got a head full of curlformers and I'm under the dryer. I tried to make my sections smaller, so I used 31 instead of 26 like last time. I plan to flat iron after I take these out


----------



## tatiana (Dec 24, 2013)

*Current hair length:* Chin length but my nape is longer
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* I have several kinds of rollers.
*Current Setting products:* Lottabody until I find something better
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Be good at setting my hair with different kinds of rollers
*How long do you plan to set?:* Once a week for 8 months; I doubt I will roller set over the summer.
*Post a beginning picture* I will post picture before new year.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2013)

looking forward to having you on board tatiana


----------



## Napp (Dec 24, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Those look a lot less intimidating than the ones I usually see. I don't believe I've ever seen plastic ones like that before. Thanks for sharing! Did you get those from a regular BSS or did you have to order them from online?



I got them in a well stocked beauty supply store.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Okay I know I'm in thus challenge but I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay I know I'm in thus challenge but I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



Gorgeous! But how on the world could you get her to sit through 103 rollers? I am struggling with 30+


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Gorgeous! But how on the world could you get her to sit through 103 rollers? I am struggling with 30+



Disney Channel lol...


----------



## GettingKinky (Dec 24, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay I know I'm in thus challenge but I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



Her hair looks great! How long did it take to put in 103 curlformers?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 24, 2013)

GettingKinky said:


> Her hair looks great! How long did it take to put in 103 curlformers?



Thanks! Ummm I want to say 1.5 hours including 1 break of 20 minutes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 25, 2013)

Wore a half up half down set for Christmas. The night before I moisturized then used a finger tip of Kinky Curly Custard on each section before doing 4 bantu knots. It came out soft and bouncy with a little hold.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 25, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Wore a half up half down set for Christmas. The night before I moisturized then used a finger tip of Kinky Curly Custard on each section before doing 4 bantu knots. It came out soft and bouncy with a little hold.



So pretty!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> Wore a half up half down set for Christmas. The night before I moisturized then used a finger tip of Kinky Curly Custard on each section before doing 4 bantu knots. It came out soft and bouncy with a little hold.



This is lovely!!!  I wish my second day hair looks this good.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay I know I'm in thus challenge but I couldn't help myself and did my baby's hair using the curlformers. I wanted to see how they would look and it came out beautifully. I haven't seperated them or anything. I used Soultanicals Muru and then applied BASK 7 fold butter and JR Nurish and Shine. I used 103 rollers and let her sit under the dryer on medium heat for 25 minutes and then hair dried for 2 hours after that. I left 2 rollers in bc they weren't dry yet.



Wow, looks soo pretty!  Curlformers are a God send for natural hair and especially for the little ladies!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Wow, looks soo pretty!  Curlformers are a God send for natural hair and especially for the little ladies!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 26, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> This is lovely!!!  I wish my second day hair looks this good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks but girl those bantu knots were 3rd day. My 2nd day hair was a hot fluffy mess. I went to sleep in a high bun without doing anything to it...but at least now I know that I must set it some kind of way if I plan on wearing it down. Don't laugh at what you are about to see. I know it may not seem that bad but I like a more tame sleek look so this was a no go for me.


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

Now that I have a new dryer i was finally able to set my hair. I used my largest mesh roller and the snap on caps. the caps really make a difference on my hair and getting the roots smooth. Now that i am fully natural I will never set without them.

It took me less than 30 minutes to set my whole head! I thought i was a bit rusty but setting hair like riding a bicycle. Once you learn you never forget!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 26, 2013)

Napp said:


> Now that I have a new dryer i was finally able to set my hair. I used my largest mesh roller and the snap on caps. the caps really make a difference on my hair and getting the roots smooth. Now that i am fully natural I will never set without them.  It took me less than 30 minutes to set my whole head! I thought i was a bit rusty but setting hair like riding a bicycle. Once you learn you never forget!



Looks really nice...wow under 30 minutes!?! I wish I could do that but I'm just sticking to my curlformers.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 26, 2013)

I want to try mesh rollers to get my roots straighter but I'm worried because they are mesh. I know I need to get over myself, but I'm still scared.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 26, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I want to try mesh rollers to get my roots straighter but I'm worried because they are mesh. I know I need to get over myself, but I'm still scared.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I am sure you will do great!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 26, 2013)

Napp 

Are you still doing bkt? I feel behind on your blog, but your wets as always look great!


----------



## Napp (Dec 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Napp
> 
> Are you still doing bkt? I feel behind on your blog, but your wets as always look great!



thanks! i havent done a bkt for a while. i just straighten my hair once a month, i plan on going back to them in 2014 though. my blog need to be updated. i have been so busy with school I havent been able to attend to it.


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 26, 2013)

Beginning pic


----------



## Lissa0821 (Dec 27, 2013)

The  Mohawk method of roller setting just doesn't seem to work for me.  I  always end up with tight curls in the middle and loose curls on both sides in the back.  For some reason I can never get enough tension on the sides with the middle row of rollers is done first.  Not sure why......


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 28, 2013)

So I've been craving straight hair since I took my senegalese twists out however my regular stylist is STILL on freaking maternity leave and will be until late February. So I took the plunge, borrowed my step daughter's flat iron and did it myself. Surprisingly it went really well being that I haven't straightened my own hair in years! The results were ok..I sho nuff prefer my salon results to this and above else my roller sets to pressed/straight hair anyway. So nope, I'll continue to leave the heat up to my stylist.

I was pincurling as I went so I'll see what it looks like tomorrow. I did a total of 5 pincurls.

Oh I rollerset first then flat ironed letting the pre-sectioned hair from the rollers be my guide. I did 2-3 passes on the roots and 1 on the length.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 28, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY-Z_oapP_o

I nearly fell out my chair it was so pretty! I LOVES ME SOME 4B!


----------



## brownb83 (Dec 28, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> So I've been craving straight hair since I took my senegalese twists out however my regular stylist is STILL on freaking maternity leave and will be until late February. So I took the plunge, borrowed my step daughter's flat iron and did it myself. Surprisingly it went really well being that I haven't straightened my own hair in years! The results were ok..I sho nuff prefer my salon results to this and above else my roller sets to pressed/straight hair anyway. So nope, I'll continue to leave the heat up to my stylist.
> 
> I was pincurling as I went so I'll see what it looks like tomorrow. I did a total of 5 pincurls.
> 
> Oh I rollerset first then flat ironed letting the pre-sectioned hair from the rollers be my guide. I did 2-3 passes on the roots and 1 on the length.



So thick and pretty!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to join this challenge for dd and myself. We always set and when that wears out, we bun. We had a hard time last year and lost a lot of length when we moved to TX, so we're still trying to get that back. We hardly ever straighten, so I'll post a starting pic once the set falls nearly straight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Last nights set

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 29, 2013)

lulu97 said:


> So I've been craving straight hair since I took my senegalese twists out however my regular stylist is STILL on freaking maternity leave and will be until late February. So I took the plunge, borrowed my step daughter's flat iron and did it myself. Surprisingly it went really well being that I haven't straightened my own hair in years! The results were ok..I sho nuff prefer my salon results to this and above else my roller sets to pressed/straight hair anyway. So nope, I'll continue to leave the heat up to my stylist.
> 
> I was pincurling as I went so I'll see what it looks like tomorrow. I did a total of 5 pincurls.
> 
> Oh I rollerset first then flat ironed letting the pre-sectioned hair from the rollers be my guide. I did 2-3 passes on the roots and 1 on the length.



This was the end result of my roller set/flat iron from last night. After flat ironing, I used a nickel size amount of Carol's Daughter hair balm to tame it some. I'm going to continue to pincurl for a few days until I get sick of wearing it down and will probably bun/ponytail after until I wash again and roller set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Last nights set
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



So where do you teach classes, I got some tuition money to study at you feet! Goregous!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> So where do you teach classes, I got some tuition money to study at you feet! Goregous!



Lol, girl. Setting ain't easy. I should put another video on YouTube since I set a bit differently now. It's still takes me 30 minutes to set though so idk how useful I will be.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiaKakes (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so happy to be joining this challenge!!! I've got all my roller setting supplies together to get started. My first set will be the  curl formers, I love using these the curls turn out so pretty. If everything goes well I will be setting 12/30/13 and every week which is wash day!! I will post a pic.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Lol, girl. Setting ain't easy. I should put another video on YouTube since I set a bit differently now. It's still takes me 30 minutes to set though so idk how useful I will be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I know I will like it


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2013)

KiaKakes said:


> I'm so happy to be joining this challenge!!! I've got all my roller setting supplies together to get started. My first set will be the  curl formers, I love using these the curls turn out so pretty. If everything goes well I will be setting 12/30/13 and every week which is wash day!! I will post a pic.



Welcome!!!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 30, 2013)

I set my hair with curlformers last night. Took out this morning. I used KBB hair gel and it actually has a nice hold.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 30, 2013)

sexypebbly said:


> I set my hair with curlformers last night. Took out this morning. I used KBB hair gel and it actually has a nice hold.



Pictures Please


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 30, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Pictures Please



Blairx0 will do once I get home


----------



## ckisland (Dec 30, 2013)

Double post


----------



## ckisland (Dec 30, 2013)

Although I've been setting my hair on sponge rollers and flexirods at night, I've been too lazy to do a real roller or fexirod set lol. Classes are starting Monday, so I will be doing my first real set on Sunday. Hopefully I'll be able to post pics.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 30, 2013)

ckisland said:


> Although I've been setting my hair on sponge rollers and flexirods at night, I've been too lazy to do a real roller or fexirod set lol. Classes are starting Monday, so I will be doing my first real set on Sunday. Hopefully I'll be able to post pics.



How are you sponge roller sets going?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 30, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> How are you sponge roller sets going?



I only use the sponge rollers at night. They're okay. I prefer the flexirods because I can use fewer of them, but the sponge rollers may give me a tighter curl.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

I set my hair with Perm Rods Tonight. I'm tried of this blowout already


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 31, 2013)

I canceled my senegalese twists install appt that was scheduled for next month. I am really enjoying my hair right now. I told her I'd call her back closer to my delivery time in May cause I know I'll def need them in around that time.

Going to continue my normal regimen of steaming and roller setting weekly. I will also continue to get my hair pressed at the salon or flat iron myself at home once a month. 

I feel like my roller sets are getting better and better now that I'm writing things down. One thing I noticed is that when I use cleansing conditioners instead of shampoo, my sets are more bouncy and stay moisturized a few days longer. So now I'll only use cleansing conditioners for my roller sets and save the shampoo for my straightening sessions monthly.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Years!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Happy New Years!



Happy New Years!!! May we reach all our life goals in 2014...but most important...our HAIR goals. 

Just kidding...may our 2014 be great!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

I did me and my two older girls hair yesterday. Actually by the time I got finished with there's during the day, I ended up doing mine last night. Anyway I used 1 1/2 packs and me and my second oldest and two packs on my oldest. This time I used ecostyler for hold after applying LI and a butter. My girls hair came out really nice with gr8 hold. Some crunch but not too worried bc maybe the style will last longer. They did however get white flakes in their hair that I don't like. I got hold as we'll but no crunch or white flakes and I used a lot of gel on my hair. I don't get it but ah we'll. I did use a soft brush to smooth the hair b4 I put it through the curlformers and that helped a lot. The hair wasn't trying to curl onto itself in the curlformers and our ends came out wonderful. I didn't separate the hair yet and probably won't. Anyway pics or it never happened right....oh and we all slept in these things!!! I said last time I wouldn't but I needed my hair to set and dry and no time for dryer or too lazy lol either way it did set gr8 but next time I don't care I'm sitting under the dryer. We had morning faces y'all lol...

View attachment 240223



View attachment 240225



View attachment 240227



View attachment 240229



View attachment 240231



View attachment 240235



View attachment 240237



View attachment 240249



View attachment 240247



View attachment 240243



View attachment 240245



View attachment 240241




View attachment 240233

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2014)

I RS my hair yesterday and as usual it's super cute!!  I decided to not just put on a hair bonnet this time, I opted to pin curl instead.  I hope I have a few decent curls when I unravel them.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> I RS my hair yesterday and as usual it's super cute!!  I decided to not just put on a hair bonnet this time, I opted to pin curl instead.  I hope I have a few decent curls when I unravel them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Pics......


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 1, 2014)

Love the set HairPleezeGrow.

How was day 2 and 3 hair for you?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Love the set HairPleezeGrow.  How was day 2 and 3 hair for you?



I just did this last night but I will update you on Friday!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 1, 2014)

just did a flexi rod set with will probably just run my hand through and wear it out


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 1, 2014)

Does anyone still use sponge rollers? I just bought a pack of jumbo sponge rollers for loose curls. The rollers are comfy to sleep in, but im afraid they will dry out my hair


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 1, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Does anyone still use sponge rollers? I just bought a pack of jumbo sponge rollers for loose curls. The rollers are comfy to sleep in, but im afraid they will dry out my hair



I use the sponge rollers on occasion but I buy the ones with the satin covers from the beauty supply.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I just did this last night but I will update you on Friday!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Your set came out beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 1, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Your set came out beautiful!



Thank you!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 1, 2014)

Never mind blair I found them


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 1, 2014)

I want to join!  

Current hair length: SL  

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices: don't have one.  So I'm a newbie 

Current Setting products: LottaBody mostly.  But I may use gel and other products.

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I want straight and smooth hair.  I'm not concerned with curls because I plan to work out three days a week.  I also want to get faster at the whole process.  

How long do you plan to set?:  I DC my hair weekly; so I plan to roller set while sitting under the dryer.

Post a beginning picture I'll have to come back with a picture


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello all! I'd like to join too. 
*Current hair length*: APL
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural 
*Current Setting method and styling choices*: Curlformers- the spiral & barrel ones
*Current Setting products*: Beautiful Textures Setting Foam / Kinky Curly Curling Custard / Lottabody
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve*: My ST goal is BSL (12 in), my year's end goal is MBL (14-16 in). 
*How often do you plan to set?*: I plan to set after every wash, for the whole year. When my sets get frizzy, I plan to do twist-outs until it's time for the next wash (normally I wash 1-2x/week).

Beginning pictures: attached

I have a question- how do you ladies moisturize your sets without making the curls frizzy? I have a problem with that.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 1, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hello all! I'd like to join too. Current hair length: APL Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers- the spiral & barrel ones Current Setting products: Beautiful Textures Setting Foam / Kinky Curly Curling Custard / Lottabody Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: My ST goal is BSL (12 in), my year's end goal is MBL (14-16 in). How often do you plan to set?: I plan to set after every wash, for the whole year. When my sets get frizzy, I plan to do twist-outs until it's time for the next wash (normally I wash 1-2x/week).  Beginning pictures: attached  I have a question- how do you ladies moisturize your sets without making the curls frizzy? I have a problem with that.



Lightly moisturize and seal and put on my satin bonnet and when I wake up its smoother than before. Is when you over moisturize it frizzes the hair or manipulate the hair without oil that causes frizz


----------



## shortt29 (Jan 1, 2014)

My New Year's Curl Former set


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 1, 2014)

thanks lilmama! what do you use to moisturize and seal? 
usually i spritz with water, moisturize with  kinky curly knot today leave-in, then seal with avocado oil. 



Lilmama1011 said:


> Lightly moisturize and seal and put on my satin bonnet and when I wake up its smoother than before. Is when you over moisturize it frizzes the hair or manipulate the hair without oil that causes frizz


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 1, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hello all! I'd like to join too.
> *Current hair length*: APL
> *Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*: Natural
> *Current Setting method and styling choices*: Curlformers- the spiral & barrel ones
> ...



Welcome! I only mositurize when I am bunning or doing a twist out/braid out style


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> thanks lilmama! what do you use to moisturize and seal?
> usually i spritz with water, moisturize with  kinky curly knot today leave-in, then seal with avocado oil.



grape seed oil or sweet almond oil for sealing and komaza shea hair lotion for moisturizing.  i just take a little over a dime size, spread over both my hands and scrunch it into my curls and add a little more to my nape and seal with my oil. coilyhaircutie


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 2, 2014)

I just bought the extra wide and extra long curlformers.  I'm hoping this will reduce my time "rolling up" my hair.  Plus I like the look of the big curls.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Welp my curlformer set did not last throughout the night! Lol I even pineappled...When I removed the scarf my hair was stuck in that position. I shook it out and tried to get it to lay down but a no go. I just bantu knotted my hair up into a whimpy bun!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Welp my curlformer set did not last throughout the night! Lol I even pineappled...When I removed the scarf my hair was stuck in that position. I shook it out and tried to get it to lay down but a no go. I just bantu knotted my hair up into a whimpy bun!



exactly,  that's why i never got how some could pineapple,  same thing happened to me when i did it once and i had to go to work so i was super mad


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> exactly,  that's why i never got how some could pineapple,  same thing happened to me when i did it once and i had to go to work so i was super mad



I dk why this made me laugh lololol!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 2, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow- your curlformer set looked great. I'm sorry it didn't survive the night.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> HairPleezeGrow- your curlformer set looked great. I'm sorry it didn't survive the night.



Thanks I'm not sure why but I think it was the darn pineapple lol. Next time I'm just going to pin curl sections.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2014)

lulu97 the t-shirt you're wearing in your sig is DOPE!  How can I get one??


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 2, 2014)

KiWiStyle Thanks Lady but I can't take the credit for it. I saw someone with it on on the BGLH blog a few months ago. I just copied and pasted the pic but cropped their face out. lol


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> KiWiStyle Thanks Lady but I can't take the credit for it. I saw someone with it on on the BGLH blog a few months ago. I just copied and pasted the pic but cropped their face out. lol



LOL, that's hilarious!! I just might have one made for me and DD at a custom t-shirt spot around my hood.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I was going to do the braid challenge, but decided tonight that I wanted to do rollersetting for the year. Rollersetting makes me feel a lot more...feminine lol. If it's not too late, I'll join. I'll have the first pic up this weekend.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 3, 2014)

CityGirlLuv said:


> Is it too late to join? I was going to do the braid challenge, but decided tonight that I wanted to do rollersetting for the year. Rollersetting makes me feel a lot more...feminine lol. If it's not too late, I'll join. I'll have the first pic up this weekend.



Its never to late to join. Answer the questions in the first post and show us your sets! I will be looking forward to it


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

My sponge curls lasted all day. Last night I just put in 4 big pin curls so this is day 2 of curls  I love the body I get from the jumbo sponge rollers


----------



## BGT (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to join! Learning how to rollerset truly saved my hair. I've tried so many things and nothing helps me retain my growth like rollersets. I'll be back later with a picture, but here is my info:

Current hair length: BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: Mohawk method with black or grey rollers if I want more body
Current Setting products: 1) Dove nutri-oil detangler; 2) coconut and castor oil; 3) Hawaiian silky 14-in-1 and ORS olive oil serum; 4) Elasta QP leave in conditioner and sealant
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: moisture and retention
How long do you plan to set?: once a week with maybe one week off per month
Post a beginning picture: will be back!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm natural and I want to learn how to do roller sets. I'm hoping to do so and be able to wear my hair in a strait style with no heat damage


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm natural and I want to learn how to do roller sets. I'm hoping to do so and be able to wear my hair in a strait style with no heat damage


  With the right tension you can. It's been done with curl formers and flexi with natural  hair, you just have to hold your hair taut


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 3, 2014)

I did my first straight rollerset!!! it was amazing .

i do the mohawk but split it in nine sections. I had to use the flat iron on my roots though.

I used:
* just for me detangler
* aveda phomolient
*coconut oil on my ends
* water bottle with a dime size of quick curls.

I'm doing thIs weekly so I'm going to post pics next week. rolling at a angle helped so much!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 3, 2014)

brownb83

what flat iron do you use?


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 3, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> brownb83
> 
> what flat iron do you use?



I have the original chi


----------



## healthyhairdontcare (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey all! I think I'm gonna jump on this bandwagon and see where it takes me.

*Current hair length:* BSB
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Natural
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* I think I'm going to either do ponytail sets or the mohawk method with magnetic rollers. Then probably do buns or something.
*Current Setting products: *I've just recently started setting again so I'm looking into buying the right products for setting natural hair.
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:* Stretching out my curls/smoothing my ends to prevent breakage.
*How long do you plan to set?:* 1x a week or 1x every other week is the plan
*Post a beginning picture: *I''ll post a picture the next time I do a set!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 3, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Welcome! I only mositurize when I am bunning or doing a twist out/braid out style


Blairx0 thank you for making this challenge! it's the reason I joined lhcf lol. My hair has been at apl long enough, it's time for a change

Lilmama1011 thanks for letting me know the moisturizer u use


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 3, 2014)

few pics..... playing with the settings on my camera.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> few pics..... playing with the settings on my camera.



Looking great Lady!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 3, 2014)

This weeks set.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> This weeks set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



how many days post set Saludable84


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2014)

Lovely sets Ladies!

Here's mine for the week. I steamed, co-cleansed and conditioned with Silk Dreams products. Used my usual leave in: It's a 10 and Carol's Daughter macadamia serum. After the set: I moisturized, finger combed the curls out...followed it up with my paddle brush, then put it in 3 bantu knots to sleep in.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 3, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Lovely sets Ladies!  Here's mine for the week. I steamed, co-cleansed and conditioned with Silk Dreams products. Used my usual leave in: It's a 10 and Carol's Daughter macadamia serum. After the set: I moisturized, finger combed the curls out...followed it up with my paddle brush, then put it in 3 bantu knots for the night.


love it! So pretty ! I never thought someone could do a bantu knot in place of wrapping the hair. So many people do not approve of wrapping because of over manipulation. But with three bantu knots I can see that helping. You did loose bantu knots and ran your fingers through again lulu97


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> how many days post set Saludable84



That's today lol.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 Thanks Lady! I haven't wrapped after doing a set in years. My roots are too thick for that now. When I was fully relaxed, my stylist used to do it at the salon and my hair would be banging!

So I have to find other alternatives. lol I always do 3 bantu knots immediately after the set (let them marinate over night) and this helps to stretch the roots out and give me more of the beach-y type wand looking curls that I like.

Edited to add: the bottom 2 pictures are after me finger combing then using my paddle brush. I like to smooth the hair out before doing the bantu knots. I'll post pictures tomorrow of the results of the bantu knot out. I like to let them set overnight.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 3, 2014)

Im going to pincurl my hair again tonight. Im not getting another rollerset until Sunday


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 4, 2014)

I am in!
Current hair length: below bra strap not quite mid back tho

Hair type: Natural

Current setting method & styling choice: pony rollerset, rod set

Current setting products: diluted lotta body sometimes or just a butter

Things would like to work on/hoping to achieve: finally being able to achieve a smooth bouncy roller set

How long do you plan to set: for as long as it takes!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 4, 2014)

Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.



so pretty lu!!!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 4, 2014)

Did a roller set today. I have not done one in a minute. It turned out OK but I still need a little practice to master the art. I think I will try to do them at least twice a month.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 4, 2014)

I need to set.... I have been doing braid outs but my sclap needs a scrub before I do I need to figure out how to do some Bantu knots of pin curls


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 5, 2014)

I ordered some rollers today. I got 2 packs of jumbo snap on magnetic rollers. Cant wait to set my hair. Does anyone airdy their sets? Im asking because I dont have a dryer yet


----------



## healthyhairdontcare (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm under my dryer right now with a roller set with magnetic rollers. I don't have enough rollers to really properly set my hair so ill post my puffy wild results later lol. I'm just gonna bantu knot it and keep it movin'

also Prettymetty, when I do flexirod sets I air dry. I don't see why it would be that different with magnetic rollers. Might take all day though. Try it and keep us posted!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 5, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I ordered some rollers today. I got 2 packs of jumbo snap on magnetic rollers. Cant wait to set my hair. Does anyone airdy their sets? Im asking because I dont have a dryer yet



Do you have a regular blow dryer. You could leave you rollers in for a long period and blast sections at a time with the your handheld dryer.

If you've got the time


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 5, 2014)

I am pre pooing now and plan to set tomorrow!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

3rd day hair. Banana clip ponytail. My hair will look like this until next wash day probably, so Imma holla at y'all then. lol


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> 3rd day hair. Banana clip ponytail. My hair will look like this until next wash day probably, so Imma holla at y'all then. lol



so cute!!!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Second day hair. Since the roots are stretched out pretty good from the 3 bantu knots I did last night, I'll only be doing 1 bantu knot for the next couple of nights. I wont wear it down anymore...just do my staple banana clip ponytail or high bun till the next wash.



Your hair looks great!  I'm going to have to try Bantu knots after my next set. How do you secure your knots and where do you place them?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 5, 2014)

my ponytail rollerset


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 5, 2014)

I washed and curlformer set my hair. I'm trying to airdry, but my infant is way too fascinated with the curlformers. Every time I get close he tries to snatch one.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Your hair looks great!  I'm going to have to try Bantu knots after my next set. How do you secure your knots and where do you place them?



Thank you! I do 3 knots on the first day to stretch the roots. One in the top/crown area and the other 2 in the back...straight down the middle (one on the left and one on the right) It's kinda hard to explain but I got the idea from a youtuber BabilonKay...it's one of her older videos. I find the placement the easiest to sleep in. I secure them with scrunchies.

After the first night, I'll do 2 (split the hair down the middle and do one on each side) 

Or just 1 big bantu knot at the very top kinda like doing a high bun but just knotting instead. 

As the days go by, my hair gets bigger and bigger from moisturizing but I find the bantu knots not only keeps my roots stretched but minimizes frizz. Hope this all makes sense.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 6, 2014)

I will be setting my hair more often this year since I am more interested in recovering from a setback (let my hair program go and lost inches for it).

I just bought some 3rd party Curlformers and also have the regular & French rollers which I will use to work on my technique.

My hair is between SL and APL currently.

I will use Lottabody, Keracare setting foam and a few other products I have lying around.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 6, 2014)

I believe my hair is TOO thick to rollerset when it's down. Maybe I'll try the method of plaiting it before rolling it up the roller.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2014)

What do you mean, when its down?


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 6, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> What do you mean, when its down?



I mean when it's loose. Freshly wash and all. I'm natural btw. I may just need larger rollers, but I may do the naptural85 technique and section it off to make it a lot easier. She uses the same exact rollers I have and her hair is much like how my hair is as far as type goes.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2014)

I see what you mean. I would definitely suggest making sections before setting regardless of the method. I section my hair, which is also unprocessed, and try to viusalize where the rollers will go.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

I will be lurking on this one cause I can't seem to get the hang of these flexi-rods. I don't know to get the rod tight enough at the root or to stay tight when I fold it over...I just don't get it.erplexed


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2014)

skyslady its all in the bend. Roll your hair in the center of the flexirod and fold/bend each side until you get your desired tightness. The roller should be as close to the scalp as ppossible


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> @skyslady its all in the bend. Roll your hair in the center of the flexirod and fold/bend each side until you get your desired tightness. The roller should be as close to the scalp as ppossible


 
Thanks Prettymetty, I'll use that advise and keep practicing. I have gotten a lot of them and just end up fustrated. My next investment will be curlformers though, they don't seem to be that much work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2014)

I have mastered "traditional" roller sets so now I want to grow on and work on the following 5 setting styles:  

1) A Silk roller wrap: I will have to flat iron my roots though to get them straight enough to wrap first. I may also have to use larger rollers than I currently use to result in less curl. 

2) Flexi rod set

3) Perfect my at home flat iron. (Roller setting first of course. *****Currently working on this one once a month unless I get my monthly press at the salon....started the learning session last month. lol)

4) Curlformer set

5) Wet braid out. I know I would need to sit under a dryer cause I hate air drying and will roll my ends to keep them smooth. 

Once I master one, I'll move on to the next....should keep my hair journey/ roller setting life interesting for the next few years! Just want to spice things up a little but *whispers* "I'm still a traditional roller setter FO LIFE!!!" It took me about 10 years to master traditional sets! Let's bow our heads and pray I can master each style in 1 years time each. That's my goal.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2014)

Sallys is having a buy 2 get 1 sale on rollers so I got a few more packs of snap ons and satin covered sponge rollers. They also have a blowdryer attachment bonnet for $20. You put it over your head for conditioning or rollersets and it hooks up to the blowdryer. This will save space and money


----------



## ckisland (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't rollerset on Sunday as planned. Got lazy and adventurous and attempted a wash n'go instead . Imma jump in the shower and break out the rollers tonight


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 6, 2014)

^^^ Aww man. Now I'll probably stop by Sally's on my way home and spend $$. Plus I don't have room to store more rollers.  But I do want to try a larger size. Maybe 1 1/2" vs the 1 1/8" I use now. And maybe mesh instead of magnetic. I can see it now I'm going to walk out with a million rollers.


----------



## CityGirlLuv (Jan 6, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I see what you mean. I would definitely suggest making sections before setting regardless of the method. I section my hair, which is also unprocessed, and try to viusalize where the rollers will go.



Thank you. Ill try again tonight. Or this weekend when I get more supplies.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm patiently waiting for wider curlformers.  The thing I like about curlformers is that it get my roots so straight.


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 6, 2014)

Curlformer set


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Sallys is having a buy 2 get 1 sale on rollers so I got a few more packs of snap ons and satin covered sponge rollers. They also have a blowdryer attachment bonnet for $20. You put it over your head for conditioning or rollersets and it hooks up to the blowdryer. This will save space and money



Everytime I'm in Sally's, I ALWAYS end up in the isle with the rollers! No matter what I'm in there for! I was in there last week NOT looking for rollers, but I do know that they are out of the pink snap on rollers I like! LMBO! Now I wish they had some so I could take advantage of this sale.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Sallys is having a buy 2 get 1 sale on rollers so I got a few more packs of snap ons and satin covered sponge rollers. They also have a blowdryer attachment bonnet for $20. You put it over your head for conditioning or rollersets and it hooks up to the blowdryer. This will save space and money



I always wondered if that attachment would fit over a full head of rollers


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 6, 2014)

lulu97 I got some of the pink snap ons lol. I can't wait to try my own set. Itll be my first diy rollerset so I'm expecting it to take all day...

Blairx0 it expands to fit a full head of curlformers or magnetic rollers. I'll review it once I do my set


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 6, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> lulu97 I got some of the pink snap ons lol. I can't wait to try my own set. Itll be my first diy rollerset so I'm expecting it to take all day...
> 
> Blairx0 it expands to fit a full head of curlformers or magnetic rollers. I'll review it once I do my set



Prettymetty YAY! Sending successful roller set fairy dust your way.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2014)

Going to bed with a head full of curlformers.

I sat under the dryer for an hour, but you know these things set on their own schedule. 

Pictures to come


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 7, 2014)

Didn't get a chance to set this week. Was kinda busy but ill set next week


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

Blairx0 I'd like to join if that's okay.

Current hair length: Just barely below shoulder blade

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers

Current Setting products: I'm hoping to use my usual leave ins and butters, but I bought some Lottabody just in case

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Stretched hair. Bigger buns. Nice curls. Length!

How long do you plan to set?: The entire year and beyond.

Post a beginning picture: Taken on 12/19/13

I'm sitting here with a head full of Curlformers at the moment. It took me 48 minutes to put 32 extra wide and extra long (eight are only extra wide and long because I bought more from Sally's). I used curlformers in the past (2009/2010) and the hook was a lighter gray with a bigger opening. It took me a while to get used to this new hook. If I can get the setting time down to 40 minutes I'll be happy.

My plan is to DC/cowash and set every 3-4 days. If I like the way my curls look tonight when I take them out I will purchase a dryer to speed up drying time. Is a Pibbs dryer still the best or are there new dryers now?

I mostly want stretched hair for buns, but if I can get some curls I might wear my hair out a little more.

Oh! I used my regular hair products for this set. My oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream, and SSI Seyani Hair Butter. I tried to have a lighter hand than I do when I wet bun. I bought some Lottabody from Sally's just in case these curls are a total fail, but I want them to fall so I figured I shouldn't use any holding product. We'll see.


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

So that was a total fail. I can tell that if my hair had properly dried it would have been fabulous! I think I used too much product, and I definitely need a dryer. I ended up wrapping it with a million bobby pins. In a bun tomorrow until further notice. 

Still really excited about this challenge! I think my hair is going to be so soft and pretty. I love the width of the extra wide curlformers.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 9, 2014)

enjoying the pictures everyone posts! all these rollersets look great. haven't been able to set this whole week since i got sick a few days ago (womp womp) so i don't want to wash my hair. will post new pics once i do! i've just been twisting my old set at night, then bunning in the morning. it's basically a twistout now lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to try curlformers, but in scared after hearing horror stories.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 9, 2014)

Busy weekend ahead so I washed/set a day early while I had the time. Didn't remember to take a pic until after I had started finger combing the curls out so they look a little lopsided.  Flat ironed after.


----------



## toaster (Jan 9, 2014)

Borrowed my friends soft bonnet dryer. Ordering a Pibbs for my apartment. Will try my set again tomorrow after I cowash.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm about to rollerset 5 months of new growth  wish me luck y'all


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2014)

For those who ordered their curlformers knockoffs from ebay - how long did it take for your package to arrive?


----------



## Rnjones (Jan 9, 2014)

New technique (well new to me at least)

Check it:

http://youtu.be/bmguncwJFxo

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 9, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> I'm about to rollerset 5 months of new growth  wish me luck y'all



pray lol pray


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 10, 2014)

Rnjones that was cute! I wonder what gave her the idea to use bubble wrap. It's a healthier alternative to rag curls since the plastic won't absorb the hair's moisture like rags



Rnjones said:


> New technique (well new to me at least)
> 
> Check it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 10, 2014)

You ladies are so impressive. The weather has been so far below zero my hair goes from set to bun


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Rnjones that was cute! I wonder what gave her the idea to use bubble wrap. It's a healthier alternative to rag curls since the plastic won't absorb the hair's moisture like rags



yeah my mom said they used to use paper bags ripped up. there is seriously no excuse for a woman not to have her hair done, you could use straws and just tons of things


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 10, 2014)

Saludable84 there's nothing to be scared of- Curlformers are safe as long as you take your time to put them in properly  if you're worried, why not try buying a pack of 8 and seeing how you like them? Naptural85 and mahoganycurls both have great YouTube tutorials on how to put them in

Naptural85 uses them all the time, and she has a thick head of lovely long hair. I think problems come when people are too rough with the hook and the Curlformers. but honestly if you are rough with any kind of hair tools- not just Curlformers but also brushes, combs, fingers etc-you can mess up your hair 

hope this helps x


Saludable84 said:


> I want to try curlformers, but in scared after hearing horror stories.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Curlformers set #2!

ETA: It's way easier to post the pictures on my phone and come to the computer to write.

Anyway this was a pretty successful set if I do say so myself. I prepared with a water bottle filled with plain water to spritz if/when my hair got dry, my pomade shop sulfur pomade to apply to scalp, Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream as a leave in, and diluted LottaBody to set.

I had my hair in 8 twists when I cowashed so each twist got 4 extra wide curlformers. Took a little less than an hour to put them in.

The drying experience was horrendous but I ordered a Pibbs today so that will solve THAT problem.

I'm going out in 3 hours and don't want to look like a child so I put a teeny tiny bit of SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my hands and pulled my hair into a pineapple with a satin-like scrunchie I got from Target.

This is probably going to be my plan for the rest of the year. I'll do my hair at night and pineapple until the morning so it's a little more stretched. Wear out for a day or two and then pull into a sleek bun. Going to aim for setting my hair twice a week.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 11, 2014)

toaster aw that set came out real cute!
I just bought lotta body last week, can't wait to try it out to set my hair once my stupid cold goes away. 

Also has anyone seen this YT clip? Thought it might be helpful, I know I struggle with stretching my Curlformers sets: http://youtu.be/SCZ8yCAjK-I I'm going to try what she says and apply my leave-in first, wait for my hair to dry a little, then put in the Curlformers.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jan 11, 2014)

Still setting.   My stretch is almost over 2 more weeks!  Until then I am doing weekly flexirod sets.


----------



## toaster (Jan 11, 2014)

So what happens if you don't dilute LottaBody? My curls turned into total frizz so now my hair is a bun. It's a cute stretched bun, but still. I see people on YouTube set with gel, would the LottaBody work kind of like that?


----------



## Renewed1 (Jan 11, 2014)

I used the extra wide curlformers Friday.  I like the curls, but I have to figure out how to retain the curls for at least two days.  But I'm going to flat iron my hair so Ivan clip the ends.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 12, 2014)

toaster your curls came out great. I'm sorry they frizzed on you. I use LottaBody and only my roots frizz, and that's after I workout. I use 1:3 dilution. How much did you dilute it?  I've never tried it undiluted, I'm afraid it might be crunchy, but you'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 12, 2014)

LONG POST AHEAD 

Current hair length: *Probably BSL by now* 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Natural*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *Rollerset and wrap at a Dominican salon*
Current Setting products: *Tresemme Heat Tamer and Lacio Lacio*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Healthy length + retention/less split ends/SSKs*
How long do you plan to set?: *Once a month for as long as the style holds*
Post a beginning picture: *I'll try to have one next month!*

I style my hair damp pretty much every day and I think the constant cycle of stretching and shrinking has taken a toll on my hair. I wanted to try something new in 2014 and see how my hair responds to keeping it dry and stretched for about 7-10 days a month.

On Friday, I ventured into a nearby Dominicans salon to get started.  I also hadn't had a trim in TWO YEARS nono:) so I decided to kill 2 birds with one stone. I ended up losing a lot of length - good news is that my ends look and feel amazing - so I'm REALLY hoping this challenge helps me to retain every inch. 

Unfortunately, Mother Nature had other plans. A combination of hairspray, a hat, a hood, and an umbrella couldn't save me from the rain and humidity yesterday.  I'm desperately hoping to keep this style in until Friday. Any tips for waterless styling products I can use to keep this looking halfway decent. I'm resisting the urge to just wash my hair and give up.


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2014)

GettingKinky I used 2 parts water to 1 part LottaBody and my hair was very soft, no crunch at all. I almost feel like I need a little crunch to ensure that my curls stay, especially because I use a moisturizing leave in underneath. When I try again on Tuesday I might use the Curls Control Past on my length, over the setting lotion, to see if I get a little more hold.


----------



## smores (Jan 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> GettingKinky I used 2 parts water to 1 part LottaBody and my hair was very soft, no crunch at all. I almost feel like I need a little crunch to ensure that my curls stay, especially because I use a moisturizing leave in underneath. When I try again on Tuesday I might use the Curls Control Past on my length, over the setting lotion, to see if I get a little more hold.



Can you let us know how the Curls Control works? I've tried rollersetting 1) one of my Italian Yaki wigs and 2) a friends extensions, and neither could hold our curls. The IY is notorious for following curls, but I can make it work with hair spray and a high heat seating flat iron, BUT I love look of a rollerset over a flat iron. My IY curls fell even with 2 parts lotta body and 1 part water. I really want my pretty rollerset curls to hold beyond my garage.  TIA!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't done my January roller set yet. I'm going to try and do it this Saturday.  I love the result but it's so much time/work/effort. If I weren't in this challenge I'm pretty sure I wouldn't do it. 

My hat's off to you ladies who do this every week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2014)

GettingKinky I feel you! Girl, my hair is getting so long and roller setting is tiresome. But just like you, I LOVE the results! 

I'm starting to take a mandatory week off every month to let my hair and arms rest. I do 2 goddess braids after cleansing and just leave my hair alone for the week...then pick back up the next week.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky I feel you! Girl, my hair is getting so long and roller setting is tiresome. But just like you, I LOVE the results!
> 
> I'm starting to take a mandatory week off every month to let my hair and arms rest. I do 2 goddess braids after cleansing and just leave my hair alone for the week...then pick back up the next week.



You're the inverse of me. I'll be happy if I manage to set one week a month. Maybe on day I'll be like you, but weekend time is precious and roller setting takes up at least 3 hours of my day.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 13, 2014)

I was watching the Muppets movie with my little sister last night, and let me tell you, Miss Piggy's curlformer set was *laid*. I wonder what she uses as her setting lotion...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I was watching the Muppets movie with my little sister last night, and let me tell you, Miss Piggy's curlformer set was *laid*. I wonder what she uses as her setting lotion...



pahahahahahahahaha I hollered off of that!!!!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 13, 2014)

Im thinking about doing a pineapple roller set tonight so I can wear a messy bun all week. I need to buy a satin scarf today from the bss. I lost my old one...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 13, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I was watching the Muppets movie with my little sister last night, and let me tell you, Miss Piggy's curlformer set was laid. I wonder what she uses as her setting lotion...



Only from a LHCFer, lol!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 13, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I was watching the Muppets movie with my little sister last night, and let me tell you, Miss Piggy's curlformer set was laid. I wonder what she uses as her setting lotion...



Her hair is laid!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 13, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Her hair is laid!!!!



* In Tamar's voice* To the GAWD'S!!!


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 13, 2014)

Ladies I have a question..

Do you guys use a hair net over your rollerset?

And if you do.. do you tie it went towards the back or the front?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 13, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Ladies I have a question..  Do you guys use a hair net over your rollerset?  And if you do.. do you tie it went towards the back or the front?



Yes. In the back.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 13, 2014)

[double post


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2014)

^^^^^^^forgot to add curlformer set today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 14, 2014)

Love it!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Love it!



Thank u


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 14, 2014)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I have been doing curl former sets for a while, so it feels good to be back in regular rollers. It was a rush job, so not the best spacing, but it will be good to see my hair clean and stretched again!

I am still on the fence about curlformers. After day 3 my hair looks a week old. I got to figure that out!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 14, 2014)

i did a flexi rod set, i might take a pic i was suppose to do six flexi rods and run my hand through but i got a more permanent curl instead


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

32 extra wide and extra long curlformers barely fits in my Pibbs dryer. I'm furious!!! I was so excited about this dryer, and I'm hoping my hair is dry in 45 minutes, but I'm not even sure the ends are being dried. Ugh. I should have thought about this, but I didn't think the curlformers were that big.

I'll let you all know how it turns out/ if it dries.

$300...


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 14, 2014)

Rollers are out


Rollers smoothed







Ignore those curlformers. Rollers wouldn't dry so I threw those in to help stretched.

My roots need better detangling, but more time will do that


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> 32 extra wide and extra long curlformers barely fits in my Pibbs dryer. I'm furious!!! I was so excited about this dryer, and I'm hoping my hair is dry in 45 minutes, but I'm not even sure the ends are being dried. Ugh. I should have thought about this, but I didn't think the curlformers were that big.
> 
> I'll let you all know how it turns out/ if it dries.
> 
> $300...



I'm sure it is going to be great! The air circulation through the mesh will dry your ends fine!


----------



## toaster (Jan 15, 2014)

My hair turned out okay! Using the curls control paste worked pretty well. I didn't use a lot so the curls have pretty much fallen, but my hair is straight. I'm mostly stretching for buns so I'm not bothered.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 15, 2014)

Progression of my roller sets from July 2013 to Dec 2013. I've always roller set my hair here and there but never consistently until in between this time. In the past, I would do them every few months and just go to the salon in between. Late July, I decided to challenge myself and incorporate roller setting more and I'm so glad I did. My hair has more bounce, has thickened up quite nicely and is so much healthier. I know for a fact that roller setting saved my hair. It keeps it smooth, tangle free and I feel like
the curls keep my ends protected. 
So excited to see how my hair continues to progress for 2014 since I've added a few more challenges/goals for the year. 
Don't mind me...I'm just reflecting! lol 

Also to add, in the first picture my hair was pinned up in the back. This is normally what I do in the summer when it's toooo hot to wear down. Didn't want anyone to think my hair grew that much in 5 months!


----------



## werenumber2 (Jan 15, 2014)

Well my hair has about 85% reverted, but I'm still not touching water to it until Friday. Lesson now learned is to make sure that I save my monthly rollerset/wrap for a week where there's no precipitation and low humidity in the forecast.


----------



## jennwantslonghurr (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi ladies, 
Just lurking thought I'd say hello. Trying to pick up a few tips and learn how to drop the flat iron.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 15, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Ladies I have a question..
> 
> Do you guys use a hair net over your rollerset?
> 
> And if you do.. do you tie it went towards the back or the front?



I don't, but I need to as ky rollers loosen as my hair dry and slide out of place


----------



## cllncindy (Jan 15, 2014)

*Current hair length: chin length*
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed*
*Current Setting method and styling choices: mesh rollers*
*Current Setting products: Elasta QP thermal styling spary and water, sometimes aphogee green tea spray*
*Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: healthiness, length retention - SL*
*How long do you plan to set?: 3-5 days a week*

*My hair does better with roller setting, I haven't done it in a while and am trying to get back in the habit.*


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 16, 2014)

hiya! just did a curlformer set tonight, will try to post pictures later. I found a way to cut my setting time in half! after washing and DCing my hair, I towelled and detanged with kinky curly leave-in and twisted my hair in 20 twists. then, I let my hair dry about 80%- I think this was the most important step. after that, I put in mycurlformers with diluted lottabody. took just 1 hour! normally it takes me 2-3.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 16, 2014)

I just love the versatility of roller sets!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 16, 2014)

I need to find a beauty supply. The flexi rods sets are making a sister  hard!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm going to re-set my hair on Saturday. I might try combing out the curls to see what it looks like, but I'll probably chicken out and just separate them instead.


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm so mad at amazon. I still haven't received my magnetic rollers and the seller had the nerve to ask me to post a review. I'll give it a few more days before I request a refund


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 17, 2014)

Clarified then finally did my Aphogee 2 step protein treatment that I've been putting off forever. I wont be setting this weekend...allowing my hair to rest for a full week by throwing it in 2 goddess braids. I always think they look like these pictures but they never really do! lol   I'll set next weekend.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 17, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I'm so mad at amazon. I still haven't received my magnetic rollers and the seller had the nerve to ask me to post a review. I'll give it a few more days before I request a refund



I refuse to provide reviews on Amazon or Ebay prior to receiving the product.  I found out one of the main reasons they (sometimes) push for you to provide a review ahead of time is because Paypal (for sure) withholds payment until after a review is posted and/or after validation of delivery.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am still rollersetting weekly, I find that I like my curls with best with the green magnetic rollers.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm trying bigger rollers now. And instead of wearing the spirals I'm combing the curls out so they are wavy.

Now gotta figure out how to maintain/ tie it up at night. I have to go back to applying moisturizer on each individual roller section.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 18, 2014)

I miss my sets! It is snowing yet again, so I know setting today isn't going to happen. This dry air and snow has been putting a hurting on my hair and scalp!

I oiled my scalp today and put my hair in four big twist with some pillow rollers. I am think this week will be a rollerset free and focus on heavy sealing. 

I have Monday off, so maybe i will change my mind and set then


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 18, 2014)

Today's flexirod set:

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 18, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's flexirod set:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love it!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 18, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Today's flexirod set:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Super cute


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

My sets always look the same so these will be my last pictures for a while. Cowashed and set my hair. Sat under the Pibbs for an hour. Up in a pineapple. 

I used more Curls Control Paste than I did last time and it really worked! My hair is smooth and shiny. We'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 18, 2014)

Your set looks great toaster. How are you going to wear it?  And don't you dare stop posting pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

GettingKinky I'll try to wear it out tomorrow and then it will probably go in a bun. My workouts make it hard for me to keep my hair this straight, and I'm a pretty hardcore protective styler anyway.

I like setting my hair over wet bunning because it makes my detangling sessions easier, and I don't use as much product so I don't have to spend so much money on my hair. You know, besides investing in the curlformers, the Pibbs, the new Carol's Daughter setting products I just ordered, and everything else I'm sure I'll "need" to keep doing my hair.

The only thing I'm worried about is the Pibbs. My hair is about BSL right now and the ends of my hair hang outside of the dome of the dryer. Right now it's not too much of a problem, but I do plan on growing into the curlformer. I'm hoping I don't have to learn how to use magnetic rollers so that I fit under the dryer fully and my hair still dries in an hour.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

If I weren't in this challenge I probably wouldn't have set my hair this month, so I'm really glad I joined.  I used the quadrant method this time. I used 31 rollers but it only took me 41 minutes to put them in. (I'm not counting my detangle time with the wide and medium tooth comb because I always have to do that.) I'm not sure my rollers are  in tight enough so my roots may be really puffy.  I am a little concerned by the amount of hair I lost in the fine tooth comb, I may have to slow down next time and be more gentle. I'll be back after I take my rollers out.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

I definitely need a new dryer. After 1 hour the top and sides of my hair are dry but the back is still very wet. Even DH commented that the back of my head doesn't really get under the dryer and that my dryer looks cheap. I may buy a pibbs sooner than I originally planned.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> If I weren't in this challenge I probably wouldn't have set my hair this month, so I'm really glad I joined.  I used the quadrant method this time. I used 31 rollers but it only took me 41 minutes to put them in. (I'm not counting my detangle time with the wide and medium tooth comb because I always have to do that.) I'm not sure my rollers are  in tight enough so my roots may be really puffy.  I am a little concerned by the amount of hair I lost in the fine tooth comb, I may have to slow down next time and be more gentle. I'll be back after I take my rollers out.



I don't use a fine tooth comb I use small end of the medium comb i have. I also put a few drops of detangler in my water bottle to help with slip.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> If I weren't in this challenge I probably wouldn't have set my hair this month, so I'm really glad I joined.  I used the quadrant method this time. I used 31 rollers but it only took me 41 minutes to put them in. (I'm not counting my detangle time with the wide and medium tooth comb because I always have to do that.) I'm not sure my rollers are  in tight enough so my roots may be really puffy.  I am a little concerned by the amount of hair I lost in the fine tooth comb, I may have to slow down next time and be more gentle. I'll be back after I take my rollers out.



I use two combs: a medium tooth then fine tooth comb when rollersetting. That way, not much comes out. When I was just using fine tooth combs, I would look in the sink and cry.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

I separated my hair today. I'm not going anywhere so I decided to experiment. I don't think I like it, but I'm not really used to wearing my hair down so I'm confused. I think it would be better if it was longer and I used a product with some hold.

I finger detangle and don't use a comb to set my hair at all.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> I separated my hair today. I'm not going anywhere so I decided to experiment. I don't think I like it, but I'm not really used to wearing my hair down so I'm confused. I think it would be better if it was longer and I used a product with some hold.
> 
> I finger detangle and don't use a comb to set my hair at all.



looks great to me


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you Lilmama1011

I'm really trying to embrace the "naptural85" love your hair as it is mantra. I grew my hair to hip length and cut it all off in 2012 because it wasn't doing what I "wanted" it to do. Now that I'm growing it back I'm going to let it do what it wants to do, and love it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> I separated my hair today. I'm not going anywhere so I decided to experiment. I don't think I like it, but I'm not really used to wearing my hair down so I'm confused. I think it would be better if it was longer and I used a product with some hold.
> 
> I finger detangle and don't use a comb to set my hair at all.



I like it. My curlformers sets look like that when I seperate too and I style into a half up half down look and it fits my face better. I'm sure you can make it work for you.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I use two combs: a medium tooth then fine tooth comb when rollersetting. That way, not much comes out. When I was just using fine tooth combs, I would look in the sink and cry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used a wide tooth comb and a medium tooth comb first, but I still don't like how much hair I lost with the fine tooth comb. 


I may break down and buy the Pibbs dryer but I'm not sure where I will store it. Where do you ladies keep yours?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I used a wide tooth comb and a medium tooth comb first, but I still don't like how much hair I lost with the fine tooth comb.
> 
> I may break down and buy the Pibbs dryer but I'm not sure where I will store it. Where do you ladies keep yours?



I have the lcl dryer and I don't store it. It is up all the time. I just unplug it when not in use


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

Here are my results. The front half came out well, but I need more practice on the back half. 

The first 2 pictures are before I finger combed. The last 2 are after finger combing. I still need to work on styling some more.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Here are my results. The front half came out well, but I need more practice on the back half.
> 
> The first 2 pictures are before I finger combed. The last 2 are after finger combing. I still need to work on styling some more.



You know that's lovely, right?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I used a wide tooth comb and a medium tooth comb first, but I still don't like how much hair I lost with the fine tooth comb.
> 
> 
> I may break down and buy the Pibbs dryer but I'm not sure where I will store it. Where do you ladies keep yours?



I just keep mine standing in my room. It really doesn't take up a ton of space anyway.


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful GettingKinky!!

I keep my Pibbs and my lcl steamer up in the living room.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I used a wide tooth comb and a medium tooth comb first, but I still don't like how much hair I lost with the fine tooth comb.  I may break down and buy the Pibbs dryer but I'm not sure where I will store it. Where do you ladies keep yours?



I have a home office so I have it side-by-side with my pro steamer.  It's my designated steam and dry area so it stays out at all times.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> Beautiful GettingKinky!!
> 
> I keep my Pibbs and my lcl dryer up in the living room.



toaster why did you buy both?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I used a wide tooth comb and a medium tooth comb first, but I still don't like how much hair I lost with the fine tooth comb.  I may break down and buy the Pibbs dryer but I'm not sure where I will store it. Where do you ladies keep yours?



What are you using as a leave in? I use a small tooth comb for my sets and I promise you there are never more than 5 hairs in the comb. I know that is all due to my leave in (It's a 10) being SUPER slippery and just melting any tangles away. 

I store my dryer in the garage and just roll it out when I'm ready to use it. Same with my steamer.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> What are you using as a leave in? I use a small tooth comb for my sets and I promise you there are never more than 5 hairs in the comb. I know that is all due to my leave in (It's a 10) being SUPER slippery and just melting any tangles away.
> 
> I store my dryer in the garage and just roll it out when I'm ready to use it. Same with my steamer.



i'm going to try its a ten one day,  its just pricey for a little bottle


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> What are you using as a leave in? I use a small tooth comb for my sets and I promise you there are never more than 5 hairs in the comb. I know that is all due to my leave in (It's a 10) being SUPER slippery and just melting any tangles away.
> 
> I store my dryer in the garage and just roll it out when I'm ready to use it. Same with my steamer.



When I roller set I only use chi silk infusion and LottaBody because I don't want to weigh my hair down, but maybe I need something with more slip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i'm going to try its a ten one day,  its just pricey for a little bottle



It's pricey but I justify it by telling myself that no other leave in can beat it's performance. Plus you only need small amount...when I roller set I divide my hair in 5 sections and only use 2-3 pumps per section. So one bottle can last me around 8 months. I buy it once a year when Target has their BOGO free salon product sale so in a sense I get 2 for the price of one.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> When I roller set I only use chi silk infusion and LottaBody because I don't want to weigh my hair down, but maybe I need something with more slip.



Yes in roller setting, slip makes the difference. You lose less hair and the entire set and roots comes out smoother. I'm not a product pusher but if I was Oprah I would buy a bottle of that stuff for every woman in the world. tee hee hee


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Woops! I edited that post to say lcl steamer. Haha.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Yes in roller setting, slip makes the difference. You lose less hair and the entire set and roots comes out smoother. I'm not a product pusher but if I was Oprah I would buy a bottle of that stuff for every woman in the world. tee hee hee



Hmmm. Maybe I can try using more Chi Silk Infusion to get better slip. I have a huge bottle and it was pricey and I only use it for roller setting. I would hate for it to go to waste.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 20, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I can try using more Chi Silk Infusion to get better slip. I have a huge bottle and it was pricey and I only use it for roller setting. I would hate for it to go to waste.



Chi works really well. Especially for textured hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 20, 2014)

I pineappled my hair overnight and during my workout this morning. I gently combed with a wide tooth comb (I've always been afraid this would ruin my curls) but I like the results. I think my curls would be a little smoother today if I had used my satin rollers last night but its good enough.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> It's pricey but I justify it by telling myself that no other leave in can beat it's performance. Plus you only need small amount...when I roller set I divide my hair in 5 sections and only use 2-3 pumps per section. So one bottle can last me around 8 months. I buy it once a year when Target has their BOGO free salon product sale so in a sense I get 2 for the price of one.



lulu97 I have it's a 10 ,  I like it, it does detangle well, I feel like I have to use a lot though
You know what's strange? I loved the sally knockoff of it better!


----------



## toaster (Jan 20, 2014)

lulu97 have you tried any of the other It's a 10 products? I was in Ulta today and decided to purchase their miracle daily conditioner and hair mask. I ordered the Carol's Daughter Chocolate blow dry cream and monoi heat foaming product, so I didn't purchase the leave in, but I'm curious about it. 

I don't usually use silicones, but I want to protect my hair from the indirect heat of the Pibbs and see if they help with reversion of my sets.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 20, 2014)

wow everyone's sets look so lovely! I rollerset with the orange and pink curlformers last Wednesday night (1/16) and that set lasted only one day! I was so upset. I feel like I can't find the right products to make my curls last, and it's getting expensive having to constantly buy and try new products. On Wednesday I used Kinky Curly Knot Today as my leave-in and Lottabody to set (1 part Lottabody, 4 parts water). The Curlformer set before that, I used the Kinky Curly Curling Custard (gel) to set and that didn't give my hair a good hold  either. Maybe I needed to use more gel? Getting kind of frustrated...

On the plus side, at least Curlformers give me stretched-out hair=better twist-outs...just wish I could have my curls a little longer before they start looking like frizzy dreads


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 20, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> lulu97 I have it's a 10 ,  I like it, it does detangle well, I feel like I have to use a lot though
> You know what's strange? I loved the sally knockoff of it better!



sharifeh lol When I first started using it a few years ago, I used a lot too. Then I started paying more attention to the amount my hair stylist was using on me and I noticed she was using like half the amount I was. So I followed suit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 have you tried any of the other It's a 10 products? I was in Ulta today and decided to purchase their miracle daily conditioner and hair mask. I ordered the Carol's Daughter Chocolate blow dry cream and monoi heat foaming product, so I didn't purchase the leave in, but I'm curious about it.
> 
> I don't usually use silicones, but I want to protect my hair from the indirect heat of the Pibbs and see if they help with reversion of my sets.



toaster I've never tried any other products from their line. I get samples of the hair mask all the time attached around the neck of the leave in but I always throw them away. I've never been interested to try it since I already had a staple mask. lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 20, 2014)

Now I want to try it. Maybe I will pick up the gvp line next time I'm at Sallys


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 20, 2014)

Oops wrong thread! lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 21, 2014)

I killed my curls :-(

Before I went to bed I combed my hair with a wide tooth comb put it in a pony on top of my head and put in 7 curlformers (1 1/4"). Today my hair is mostly straight and in a bun. Sigh... I will never comb my curls again, but I'm going to try and revive them tonight with my small satin rollers 5/8". The curlformers may just have been too big to get good curls.

ETA since my curls are dead I'm just wearing a tucked under ponytail/bun.


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 22, 2014)

I took a page from lulu97 's book and tried 2 bantu knots. It actually worked, I've never had bantu knots work before.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 22, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I took a page from lulu97 's book and tried 2 bantu knots. It actually worked, I've never had bantu knots work before.



Yesssss! Work it Girl! Bantu knots are the jelly to my roller set's peanut butter. They both are tasty alone...but together....HEAVEN!!! ok ok ok I'm pregnant so I compare everything with food. lol


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wanna recreate this Sunday.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 22, 2014)

I will be lurking.


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

My plans for tonight include steaming with Its a 10 DC, rinsing, and doing a curlformers set with Its a 10 leave in (my cvs didn't have it but Walgreens did) and lottabody diluted with water. Hoping to have a shiny set to separate in the morning for my pictures. 

I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2014)

Fresh roller set!
I did a few new things:
1) Tried the mohawk method
2) Let the rollers cool for 1 hour after coming from under the dryer before removing them. 
Small tweaks for big results. Loved how my set turned out. I really had no need to stretch my roots with the bantu knots cause they were already pretty straight...but I'm a creature of habit so I did anyway. Including a pic of that for GettingKinky who was asking about the placement of my bantu knots after I set.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Fresh roller set!
> I did a few new things:
> 1) Tried the mohawk method
> 2) Let the rollers cool for 1 hour after coming from under the dryer before removing them.
> Small tweaks for big results. Loved how my set turned out. I really had no need to stretch my roots with the bantu knots cause they were already pretty straight...but I'm a creature of habit so I did anyway. Including a pic of that for GettingKinky who was asking about the placement of my bantu knots after I set.



Pretty!!! Your waist is small to be preggers!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jan 23, 2014)

lulu97 the scrunchies on the bantu knots are a great idea! I will try that next time


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Pretty!!! Your waist is small to be preggers!


  Thanks Love! Now help me pray that it will stay that way. lol I've gained about 12 pounds and I'm 6 months preggers...my waist did get a few of those pounds but the bulk of it is my tummy and all up and through my thighs.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> lulu97 the scrunchies on the bantu knots are a great idea! I will try that next time



IMO they keep the knots secure alot better then bobby pins and are more comfortable to sleep in. I used to use the satin scrunchies but I find that they lose the elasticity a lot faster then just the regular cotton ones.


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Had to come on quickly and sing the praises of It's a 10 products so far. DC'd with steam with their mask and used the leave in for my set along with diluted lottabody. That was the fastest set ever and I lost the least amount of hair (minus one user error, I really have to get my sectioning down) that I have in the past 3 or 4 sets.

I obviously have to see how my hair reacts to the product once I get from under the dryer and over the next few days, but I think they're worth the price!


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Woops. Forgot to tag you lulu97


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking forward to more reviews about its a 10 products


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am rolled up and under the dryer. It is getting late, but I want to let ne rollers cool before take down. I am trying to experiment with some methods to get my set to last


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Blairx0

We're late night dryer buddies! I really should have started my hair earlier, but I wanted to take a nap.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0
> 
> We're late night dryer buddies! I really should have started my hair earlier, but I wanted to take a nap.



Haha. We are best friends it seems because I took the best nap when I should have been deep conditioning. Oh well at least this heat is keeping me relaxed!


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Blairx0

So we have naps and Chicago in common. Haha. I was born and raised there but left for college and law school. My parents and family are still there, so it's always been "home" for me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Woops. Forgot to tag you lulu97



toaster
Glad you like it Lady! How was detangling? Was it easy with the it's a 10 leave in? I luvs it for that!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jan 23, 2014)

lulu97 you liked the Mohawk pattern better than quadrants? I couldn't really tell the difference but I'm not very good at setting yet. 

Your results are gorgeous as always.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 23, 2014)

GettingKinky I'm going to try it a few more times before I determine if I like it better than just my normal way. One thing I did like was that I had more control over the back sections which I'm not so good at using my old way. It was a little more uniform if that makes sense.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0
> 
> So we have naps and Chicago in common. Haha. I was born and raised there but left for college and law school. My parents and family are still there, so it's always been "home" for me.



I'm the opposite jersey is home and Chicago was for undergrad and grad. I have dreams of packing up my dryer and moving back east

Eta: I'm done drying! Hope you can say the same


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I thought I was done but the back of my hair wasn't dry! I lowered the Pibbs and stuffed myself in here for 20 more minutes. If it's still not dry I'll just have to live with it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 24, 2014)

Last night at take down. I will post of pic of how the curls held up after I slept on them


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm trying some new products today!! I'm super excited.


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2014)

My set came out pretty good even though the back didn't dry completely. I like pineappling the first night but it really stretches out the back of my head so I get a mullet look. I ended up smoothing my hair into a bun where it will stay until tomorrow night at the earliest.

Hair felt very soft and moisturized from the DC and leave in, so I'll be using them again.

I'm due to set again on Monday evening. My Carol's Daughter blow dry creme and setting foam should be here tomorrow, so I'll use the It's a 10 leave in in conjunction with those products.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 24, 2014)

I hope I am in this challenge, I was in the 2013 one and kind of fell off at the end of the year after I had my son but I plan to only rollerset my hair in 2014. I just did my first set of the year a few days ago and it came out great, I realized I need to rollerset my hair because when I blow dry and flat iron it never comes out the way I want!















17 months into my transition to natural


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2014)

Why am I looking at traditional roller setting videos on YouTube? Why will I be going to Sally's tomorrow morning to buy rollers? Whyyy? I'm addicted.

ETA: I can see I'm going to have to detangle my hair with a comb to do a traditional set. I guess that's okay. Are you guys also using a paddle brush to style your hair afterwards? Or just a comb?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol you're not the only one toaster. I have 3 different types of curlformers, and yet I still want to buy flexirods. I saw a MahoganyCurls tutorial and now I've been bitten by the flexirod bug loll

*ETA* whoopsie, wasn't mahoganycurls but sista with real hair I meant to write. Sorry


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey ladies! I've finally found out the best setting lotion for my curlformer sets! 
It's lottabody, diluted 1:3 with water. The last time I used lottabody, I only sprayed it once or twice on each section. This time, I sprayed each section at least 4-5 times and smoothed it on carefully. And my curls have held up very well. At night, I flip my head over (so my curls are hanging down) and put my hair in a satin bonnet. Like a pineapple without the elastic band to hold the hair in place. Here are pictures:

Day 1



Day 2



Day 3

(flash photo)

My curls held up on day 3 (today) too, but I was bored of wearing it down. So I did a waterfall braid and twisted it into a bun with the spin pin. I got the idea for the waterfall braid from my (now favorite) hair book _Braids, Buns and Twists_. You ladies should check it out if you're in protective styling rut! It's been fun for me to try different styles in it. The only downside is a lot of the styles are for longer hair and/or only showcased on straight hair, but I adapt them for my length and texture. 

Tomorrow I may brush out my curls. I want to find a way to make my hair look wavy, like the pic in my siggy. Maybe if I brush out my curls and use hairspray to set it? We'll see.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Okay where did all these lovely sets come from alll of a sudden lol!


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello RollerGals -- I was about to post a new thread but then realized that you all would probably be the best resource: is there something that I can buy to convert my salon-style hooded dryer (yes, with the pleather upholstered chair and all) into a steamer when I want to (not permanently)? I thought about buying the table-top steamer one that you can convert to a facial steamer but then wondered if there is something especially made for hooded dryers that serves this purpose. 

P.S. -- Can I just tell you all how much I look forward to my weekly roller sets, reading a magazine, sipping a cup of herbal tea, putting my feet up and just zoning the ("blank") out for 45 mins. under the quiet hum of the dryer? My professional dryer/chair was the best hair investment I have ever made!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Hello RollerGals -- I was about to post a new thread but then realized that you all would probably be the best resource: is there something that I can buy to convert my salon-style hooded dryer (yes, with the pleather upholstered chair and all) into a steamer when I want to (not permanently)? I thought about buying the table-top steamer one that you can convert to a facial steamer but then wondered if there is something especially made for hooded dryers that serves this purpose.
> 
> P.S. -- Can I just tell you all how much I look forward to my weekly roller sets, reading a magazine, sipping a cup of herbal tea, putting my feet up and just zoning the ("blank") out for 45 mins. under the quiet hum of the dryer? My professional dryer/chair was the best hair investment I have ever made!



I'm not sure. Maybe you can Google it or look up throigh the manufacturer and see if it's possible.  What type of dryer is that with the chair? I'm looking to invest in a good hooded dryer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Hello RollerGals -- I was about to post a new thread but then realized that you all would probably be the best resource: is there something that I can buy to convert my salon-style hooded dryer (yes, with the pleather upholstered chair and all) into a steamer when I want to (not permanently)? I thought about buying the table-top steamer one that you can convert to a facial steamer but then wondered if there is something especially made for hooded dryers that serves this purpose.
> 
> P.S. -- Can I just tell you all how much I look forward to my weekly roller sets, reading a magazine, sipping a cup of herbal tea, putting my feet up and just zoning the ("blank") out for 45 mins. under the quiet hum of the dryer? My professional dryer/chair was the best hair investment I have ever made!



I havebt heard of an attachment mostly people using plastic bags /caps to steam under a dryer.

I heard covering your hair with plastic followed by spraying water on top of that platic and adding one more plastic layer creates a steam effect under the dryer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey ladies! I've finally found out the best setting lotion for my curlformer sets!
> It's lottabody, diluted 1:3 with water. The last time I used lottabody, I only sprayed it once or twice on each section. This time, I sprayed each section at least 4-5 times and smoothed it on carefully. And my curls have held up very well. At night, I flip my head over (so my curls are hanging down) and put my hair in a satin bonnet. Like a pineapple without the elastic band to hold the hair in place. Here are pictures:
> 
> Day 1
> ...



Your day three hair is lovely you got to post a tutorial for that look


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

Just Google it for someplace local to you -- the dryers/chairs aren't that expensive (around $250 for both) -- it's the $hipping that hurts the pocket.  Also, sometimes salons that are going out of business will advertise in local papers, etc.  





HairPleezeGrow said:


> I'm not sure. Maybe you can Google it or look up throigh the manufacturer and see if it's possible. What type of dryer is that with the chair? I'm looking to invest in a good hooded dryer.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

I just wonder if there is a difference -- i.e., do you get a better effect using a steamer than using the double bag or hot towel/bag  under the dryer method?  





Blairx0 said:


> I havebt heard of an attachment mostly people using plastic bags /caps to steam under a dryer.
> 
> I heard covering your hair with plastic followed by spraying water on top of that platic and adding one more plastic layer creates a steam effect under the dryer.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Your day three hair is lovely you got to post a tutorial for that look


aw thank you so much Blairx0. I'm not the best at putting together tutorials, but here's a great YT clip on how to do a waterfall braid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MFRhrPruwI

She curls her hair first in this video, but you can skip to 1:24 for the braid tut. Basically what I did was a large diagonal waterfall braid across my whole head, then I scooped the layers of hair that were falling out at the bottom and folded them into a bun. It's hard to see it with the flash, but it's really lovely effect. It makes it look like I worked harder on my hair than I actually did lol


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 25, 2014)

Sitting under my Pibbs doing a roller set right now. I am not too good at these yet but practice makes perfect, right?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 25, 2014)

OMG I am having SO much fun doing my hair now with my curlformer sets! So happy I stuck with it and found the right setting lotion.  

Today is day 4 of my curlformer set. I did an updo. I left some curls out in the front as bangs. Then I did a fishtail braid and crossed that over the front of my head like a headband and pinned the end under some curls. The back, I rolled into a pillow bun. I only used my 2 spin pins for the roll! Here are some pics: 











Yeah I didn't brush my edges...hahaha it's whatever, it's snowing today, so it's not like I'm going out.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 25, 2014)

toaster and KiWiStyle -- just curious, I am assuming that you may have tried the towel/bag steam method under your dryer -- how does that compare to results that you get from using the steamer?  (Do I really want to shell out $$ for a steamer? No. But the PJ is jonesing and I can tell that I'm about to get one. Hoping that someone will talk me out of it and say it's redundant and/or know of a gadget that will convert the dryer to a steamer.)


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2014)

rawsilk I honestly never tried the plastic bag method. I got my steamer before I purchased my dryer so I never had the opportunity. I used to deep condition with heat using my hothead or a soft bonnet dryer but I think I get much better results from steaming. I would try the plastic bag method and see if your hair feels better than it does just sitting under the dryer and go from there.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 25, 2014)

Fiiinnnaaalllyy got my hair braided up. Starting wigging it tomorrow. I will do a set once i take down and dc , and all that good stuff in about a month or so. 


View attachment 243889



View attachment 243891


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2014)

I oiled my scalp and length and applied some butter to my hair. Back up in a bun. The It's a 10 Leave in is pretty moisturizing because I haven't felt the need to moisturize my hair yet. I will tomorrow because I'm going to re-set my hair on Monday night anyway.

Didn't make it to Sally's today, but will try to go tomorrow. I'm thinking about getting a paddle brush to help me detangle.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> I oiled my scalp and length and applied some butter to my hair. Back up in a bun. The It's a 10 Leave in is pretty moisturizing because I haven't felt the need to moisturize my hair yet. I will tomorrow because I'm going to re-set my hair on Monday night anyway.
> 
> Didn't make it to Sally's today, but will try to go tomorrow. I'm thinking about getting a paddle brush to help me detangle.



I promise as soon as I'm done with my moisturizer I'm going to try it's a 10. I hear it's so moisturizing and has great slip. I don't know how the regular formula works or if it's super heavy because they have a lite one as well


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Lilmama1011

I'm using this thread as a diary of sorts, but I think one 4 oz bottle will last me a long time. I used three spritzes on 8 sections of hair and it doesn't look like the product went down at all. I was thinking it was a bit expensive but I have to use a lot of my natural leave ins and I pay about $12 for 8 oz of those. If this lasts me the same amount of time, it's worth it for the extra conditioning and slip it has provided thus far.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 26, 2014)

Doing a straight set today. I'm getting the hang of it but it's a whole different beast. 

I think I will try to use a mirror to see the back.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Hello RollerGals -- I was about to post a new thread but then realized that you all would probably be the best resource: is there something that I can buy to convert my salon-style hooded dryer (yes, with the pleather upholstered chair and all) into a steamer when I want to (not permanently)? I thought about buying the table-top steamer one that you can convert to a facial steamer but then wondered if there is something especially made for hooded dryers that serves this purpose.  P.S. -- Can I just tell you all how much I look forward to my weekly roller sets, reading a magazine, sipping a cup of herbal tea, putting my feet up and just zoning the ("blank") out for 45 mins. under the quiet hum of the dryer? My professional dryer/chair was the best hair investment I have ever made!



rawsilk I have a tabletop Secura steamer that comes with the attachment for steam facials so I think that's the one you are referring to. Believe me when I tell you this....IT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY. I also use it for my weekly steam facials and it has totally changed the hydration level in my hair and skin. If it broke right now, I would replace it the same day.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

I *LOVE* this thread. Has anyone compiled a *list of top-rated leave-ins and setting lotions *for roller-sets? I can't figure out how to post a poll (might be my browser) but would do it if I could because looking through 22 pages of posts has me rubbing my eyes.

In the spirit of sharing:

*Regular Sets:* My tops are Lacio-Lacio (sp), Moroccan Healing Oil and good ole Lotta Body. (& a little Salerm 21 and/or Palmers Coconut Milk depending on if I need protein/moisture and what kind of conditioner I've just used.) With regular sets, my goal is just to straighten without direct heat so hair goes right into a bun. Accordingly, hold isn't a concern - just healthy blingy shine. I use the largest plastic rollers with teeth or mesh rollers since I am not fully relaxed and goal is to straighten. (I think that magnetic rollers are only for relaxed hair - if hair has any kind of texture, it needs more ventilation and a little "pull" - you just have to use end papers so the teeth don't snag your hair.)

*Special Sets:* If I want to wear hair out, I use medium size plastic pink wave/crimp clamps for cork-screw "natural" look with just MHO and Cantu Shea Butter. 

*Challenging: *I can't do Curlformers even though I have invested $65 in them -- I don't think that I have enough hair (length or thickness) to pull that look off without looking like I am 12 yo. Hope springs eternal though and I am inspired whenever I see a pic of a gorgeous CF set.

*Hair Type:* I have primarily 3C hair with a smidge or two of 3B in the crown and sides and 4A (maybe even 4B) on right side of nape -- gotta be damage from an old touch-up by a stylist in a rush, otherwise, how do you explain _one _side? erplexed I texlax with Hawaiian Silky Mild and, while I think that it, followed by Vitale Revitalizer is the best relaxer I have ever used, I can see where my texture is getting straighter (presumably w/ age and Sweet Almond Oil) so I will probably leave the chems alone going forward and maybe go back to yogurt-hennas to tame when/if necessary.

*Why I love (LOVE) Roller Sets: *I've been a big fan of roller sets ever since my pre-relaxer days as a teenager. (A while ago.) I have been through it all with my hair (e.g., setbacks, post-weave trauma, stupid coloring, over processing, bad hair cuts, you name it) but I *always *get it back together when I do weekly roller sets. So if you are new to roller sets and just getting the hang of it, stick to it -- nothing is better for you hair (W&Gs, direct heat, wet bunning, none of that). My theory is that hair "likes" a little indirect heat.

*Favorite "Product" in General:* Huge fan of Ghee Butter pre-poos and find that they make my roller sets so (SO!) shiny/silky. Oh, and my professional chair-dryer. (The one thing that has made it to every new house, apartment over the years.) I really think that half the battle with roller-setting is staying under the dryer long enough and not justifying letting it dry while you finish the laundry, start cooking etc. - just stay under the dryer. That is so much easier to do when you are totally comfy. I couldn't handle the table-top on the dining room table routine -- I'm too antsy. Pro chair is like best of both worlds -- comfy and enough heat like the salon - albeit in my fav. pajamas, worn-out sweats and slippers.

*Hair Goal: *Increasing thickness and density all over and length in front -- I have a crazy short 2" X 3" section of front (5 inches shorter than rest of hair!) from where I left out part when I was doing weaves and it is taking forever to grow.

*Style Tip: *I am at the point now where I don't really care about wearing my hair out and style etc. - I just want my length and thickness back. But ... back in the day when my hair was more relaxed and I wanted to create a blowdried and curling iron look (yes, we're talking the 80s ladies), I would set hair with minimal number of the biggest rollers I could find (grey magnetic w/ snap on' when relaxed, blue mesh w/ pins when less relaxed) and curl ALL hair DOWN from center of crown towards hairline and nape -- exactly like you would use a curling iron. Then back comb for bouncy, layered, "*naturally straight w/ just the right amount of body*" look. (If your hair is heavy enough, you can do the exact same thing in reverse -- roll ALL hair going UP towards crown but for most people, curls will be too tight looking and/or it won't "flip" properly -- hard to explain.) The reason why people get poufy, helmet, bouffant hair is because they follow the beauty-school - single row down the middle, different direction sides routine - yuck. (IMO, the only way that you can get away with that is if you (a) already have crazy long/thick hair and your parts disappear instantly, (b) use a lot of self-defeating heat or manipulation ala Dominican blow-out to get rid of the parts or (c) you are just going to put it back in a bun and don't care about wearing it out.)

*Best Kept Secret*: Blast of cold (really cold) air before you take down rollers - preferably from outside in the winter time or in front of the AC in the summer. Seals the cuticle so that you get, you guessed it - bling-bligity shine! (I remember seeing this Dominican lady do this every time we had hair appointments on the same day -- some days she would just stick her head out the door, other times she would go next door for chips/soda but she ALWAYS went outside after dryer stopped before they took out rollers in nothing more than her cape - even when it was cold as he!! outside. I caught on and started doing it and I tell you, it makes a difference.

*Maintenance Tips:* Right now I just put a scarf on when hair is pulled back in a bun or, at most, do a version of a pineapple set on the rare occasions when I wear it out. But ... if you are trying to maintain the "_naturally straight with just the right amount of body_" look referenced above (there's no other way to describe it - LOL) and/or if your hair is relaxed straight, I would usually do the following: do *not *part your hair -- in fact, don't use a comb/brush on it at all after wash day -- at night, just grab sections with your hand, finger comb, swirl into a lose pin curl and cover with a bonnet (not a tight scarf -- the heat overnight will create those dreaded parts). In the AM, tie down with a scarf before you shower -- otherwise, you will get pouf at the roots from humidity; when you are away from the humidity of the shower (I used to actually wait until I was in the car), take out pins, finger comb and go -- if you have too much curl, pull hair up in a high lose pony until you get to work, school, etc.

*New on List: *SAA (how do you roller-gals incorporate it in your regimes?) and one of the Kerastase conditioners, possibly a leave-in to match. Oh, and its getting hard to resist getting a separate steamer -- my spare room is going to look like a freakin' beauty parlor! Trying to find an Ethiopian salon in Atlanta where I can try it first before investing. (They do the best roller-sets by the way, IMO.) 

Hope that's helpful / interesting ladies ... can you tell that I really wanted a daughter or two LOL?! Gotta share and pass along all this "wisdom" somehow.


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Okay, so I bought some pink magnetic rollers with snaps and some pink bouffant rollers with snaps? The bouffant rollers feel very sturdy but have open space almost like mesh rollers with little pricks on them. I couldn't decide if the pricks would help my hair grip the roller better or rip my hair out. We shall see tomorrow evening.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> Okay, so I bought some pink magnetic rollers with snaps and some pink bouffant rollers with snaps? The bouffant rollers feel very sturdy but have open space almost like mesh rollers with little pricks on them. I couldn't decide if the pricks would help my hair grip the roller better or rip my hair out. We shall see tomorrow evening.



Looking forward to your report


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

If you use end papers with the ones w/ teeth, you should be fine in terms of avoiding damage. (I never liked results using end papers with magnetic rollers and it's not necessary IMO.) 





toaster said:


> Okay, so I bought some pink magnetic rollers with snaps and some pink bouffant rollers with snaps? The bouffant rollers feel very sturdy but have open space almost like mesh rollers with little pricks on them. I couldn't decide if the pricks would help my hair grip the roller better or rip my hair out. We shall see tomorrow evening.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't even know why I was trying to resist -- gonna order one tomorrow.  Right now I am just deciding if I am going to do table-top (I HATE sitting with my back to table - no patience) or if I am going to splurge on the one that you can roll behind any chair. 





lulu97 said:


> @rawsilk I have a tabletop Secura steamer that comes with the attachment for steam facials so I think that's the one you are referring to. Believe me when I tell you this....IT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY. I also use it for my weekly steam facials and it has totally changed the hydration level in my hair and skin. If it broke right now, I would replace it the same day.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

Went to Sally's and picked up some more pink rollers since my layers have grown out too much in the crown to produce the kind of curl I like using the smaller orange ones. My apologies but I can't remember who was asking about the size/brand I use, so I'm just gonna show all my roller setting sisters. lol    Salon Care Extra Large 1 and 3/4 inch Snap on Magnetic Rollers


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to learn to do better Bantu knots. I tired them to preserve my set, but my lack of parting, loose twirllibg mixed with the snow killed my hair


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 26, 2014)

lulu97 I've asked a million times, but what heat protectant are you using? I'm using CHI  it debating if I want to try a cream instead or stick with what I know.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

Things to do when your kids are wrapped up in video games and hubby is hanging out with his friends watching the game....organize your rollers!!!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 26, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> lulu97 I've asked a million times, but what heat protectant are you using? I'm using CHI  it debating if I want to try a cream instead or stick with what I know.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Saludable84 When I roller set I only use It's a 10 leave in. It's advertised as a leave in, detangler, thermal protectant and I forgot the 7 other things that are included in the 10. lol

Edited to add: When I flat iron: I use the It's a 10 leave in, rollerset then use a dime/nickel size amount of MoroccanOil treatment before I flat iron just to help the comb slide for the comb chase method.


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Wanted to post a picture of my reverting curlformers set. On Friday and Saturday I only put a dab of my oil mix and SSI Seyani Butter on my hair and a sulfur pomade on my scalp. Today I used the oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and the SSI butter. I'm redoing my hair tomorrow so I didn't mind adding a water based product. I like for my hair to stay straight but I'd rather have moisturized hair so I can meet my goals. Didn't feel the need to moisturize until today after using the it's a 10 on Thursday to set.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 27, 2014)

rawsilk thanks for the tip about cold air in hair before taking down the rollers, I'm def going to try!!!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2014)

Just set my hair using lottabody for the first time. Hope I have a good hold. Feels weird to spray a liquid than to use a gel. I will see in the morning how it looks


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

So checked out its a 10. Why is it $20. I don't ever remember it being that price before. I skipped on it determined I could find a better price because I don't remember ever seeing that for $20. 

Will be setting tonight. Gonna use aphogee green tea and keratin because I relaxed tonight. Hope to post pics tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm sitting under my HotHead about to eat dinner. I cowashed (meaning applied conditioner to dry hair, will rinse later) with the It's a 10 conditioner and my oil mix on top. I used my Denman paddle brush for the first time and I  it. I checked out the hairs in the brush and it was mainly shed hair! I haven't used a brush on my natural hair since everyone stopped using the Tangle Teezer. I didn't have any damage from the Tangle Teezer but I was being cautious.

I'll check out my hair for damage over the next few weeks, but I think I like it. The conditioner is fantastic as well. My problem is that I'm very heavy handed and I don't know about using a $50 conditioner for cowashing, even if I only cowash once a week. We'll see how many uses I get out of the bottle.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 27, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> So checked out its a 10. Why is it $20. I don't ever remember it being that price before. I skipped on it determined I could find a better price because I don't remember ever seeing that for $20.  Will be setting tonight. Gonna use aphogee green tea and keratin because I relaxed tonight. Hope to post pics tonight.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




Saludable84 Yeah that sounds about right. I get my 4oz bottle for $17.99 from Target. I only buy it when they have their BOGO free sale on salon products. I know they have the sale in December but I'm not sure the other times of the year. One bottle lasts me about 8 months.


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Phew! This might be a long post.

1) I don't think my hair has been this detangled in forever! Ha. I was only finger detangling for my curlformers set but I knew I had to use a brush/comb for a "true" roller set. The It's a 10 conditioner and leave-in made my hair super easy to glide through.

2)I used this oldie but goodie website to help with my rolling method. I guess it's just a quadrant? I parted my hair in 8 twists when I was cowashing so my hair was super easy to section off and roll. I used 24 rollers. http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/roller-set-natural-hair.html

3) Apparently "bouffant" is a size and not the type of roller I used. Woops. These are just Salon Care Snap on Rollers in 1 1/8 inch size. They have the little metal grips and I think they really helped me set my hair. I didn't have to pull and smooth as much as I think you do with magnetic? The hair was pretty easy to position in place. Hopefully they come out easily. I wasn't planning on using clips since they have snaps but there are definitely some areas where the roller is kind of hanging. These rollers have high sides (I think you can see that in the picture) so I'm not sure you CAN use clips with them. Maybe those long pins people use with mesh rollers? http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/deman...roduct-Show?pid=SLNCAR47#cgid=Hair09&start=12

4) This was the only YouTube video I could find where someone actually used similar rollers. I thought it was neat that she actually used the roller to detangle, but I used a comb instead. The rollers I'm using look like they're sturdier than hers. Mine are as hard as magnetic. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m04yVP-ZiDY

5) I wish my Carol's Daughter products had arrived for this set, but maybe next time.

6) I fit sooooo much better under the Pibbs dryer than with the curlformers. I'm hoping I'll be dry in 90 minutes? I'm not so uncomfortable under here so I guess I don't mind.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Saludable84 Yeah that sounds about right. I get my 4oz bottle for $17.99 from Target. I only buy it when they have their BOGO free sale on salon products. I know they have the sale in December but I'm not sure the other times of the year. One bottle lasts me about 8 months.



I saw that bottle for $12.99 somewhere. I'm gonna search for it. I swear, these people lurk for forums and blogs and raise the price when something seems like a hit. 

I was p-ed off because I really wanted to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2014)

Tonight's set. Black rollers only for now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Phew! All done!

I kind of love it! My "pin curl" attempt will probably be a fail but you don't get better if you don't try. The curlers did not snag my hair at all, you just have to make sure you unroll completely and don't try to pull them out.

I realized the first two rollers I rolled "upwards" and then apparently I forgot and rolled "down" for the other 22. I'll try to remember next time.

I think I'll keep doing these for a bit so I can get better, and then I'll go back and forth between roller sets and curlformers.

Detangling my hair beforehand makes it sooo much easier to style afterwards. I don't know why I though tangled curls would magically become untangled straightened hair once set.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Makes SUCH a difference. 





Mjon912 said:


> @rawsilk thanks for the tip about cold air in hair before taking down the rollers, I'm def going to try!!!


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

I have found that if you use it last (i.e., *after* oil and leave-in) the Lottabody "seals" your hair for set. I also remember (wow, it is amazing what you recall after - cough - 20 years) that if the spray was made fresh with warm water versus cold, got a much better result. I haven't done that in a while (because I forgot) but will do so next wash day. I am pretty sure that we all did this with tap water back in the dorm days but the water is so harsh where I live now, I would probably just add a little heated water from the stove to glass jar, mix and then pour into plastic spray bottle. 





sexypebbly said:


> Just set my hair using lottabody for the first time. Hope I have a good hold. Feels weird to spray a liquid than to use a gel. I will see in the morning how it looks


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lotta body is really good. Just never knew how to use it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

The messy pin curls worked pretty well. My hair has a lot of volume and curls at the ends. I wanted to comb them out and style but the weather here is so bad I didn't want my ends rubbing against my wool coat. I'm excited to get better, but I'm pretty pleased with my first try!


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Lotta body is really good. Just never knew how to use it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I'm going to buy some today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

My hair has been in 1 big bantu knot at the top of my head since Saturday. (pic 1) Finally took it down today. (Pic 2) It was still pretty moisturized but I went ahead and added a tiny bit more moisturizer, finger combed then put it back in 1 bantu knot except in a different position. (Pic 3) I haven't been feeling well...the baby is pressing against a nerve causing me to have back and hip pain most days. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> My hair has been in 1 big bantu knot at the top of my head since Saturday. (pic 1) Finally took it down today. (Pic 2) It was still pretty moisturized but I went ahead and added a tiny bit more moisturizer, finger combed then put it back in 1 bantu knot except in a different position. (Pic 3) I haven't been feeling well...the baby is pressing against a nerve causing me to have back and hip pain most days. I just can't be bothered.



Feel better!! That hair looks juicy.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hair looks great - hope you feel better.  Finger combing is the best if can get away with it. (My hair is too many diff lengths .. still!)





lulu97 said:


> My hair has been in 1 big bantu knot at the top of my head since Saturday. (pic 1) Finally took it down today. (Pic 2) It was still pretty moisturized but I went ahead and added a tiny bit more moisturizer, *finger combed* then put it back in 1 bantu knot except in a different position. (Pic 3) I haven't been feeling well...the baby is pressing against a nerve causing me to have back and hip pain most days. I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Loving (Jan 28, 2014)

I love roller setting but can't find the right products to use. Lottabody makes my hair crunchy which leads to breakage. I just rollerset with no product these days which of course results in my curls lasting no more than a minute!

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving I'm not a pro at this by any means but I've found that diluting the Lottabody helps, as well as using a moisturizing leave-in underneath. That prevents my hair from being crunchy and breaking. Also making sure to rolleset on moisturized hair from a DC on a conditioning cowash.

My question is for the ladies using silicone products so set/moisturize. How often are you shampooing, and with what? Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> My hair has been in 1 big bantu knot at the top of my head since Saturday. (pic 1) Finally took it down today. (Pic 2) It was still pretty moisturized but I went ahead and added a tiny bit more moisturizer, finger combed then put it back in 1 bantu knot except in a different position. (Pic 3) I haven't been feeling well...the baby is pressing against a nerve causing me to have back and hip pain most days. I just can't be bothered.



Feel better.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving said:


> I love roller setting but can't find the right products to use. Lottabody makes my hair crunchy which leads to breakage. I just rollerset with no product these days which of course results in my curls lasting no more than a minute!  Any help would be appreciated.



Chi is good. I just used aphogee green tea and keratin which works well. Crece Pelo was my fave. These are the only products I have tried with success.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

My question is for the ladies using silicone products so set/moisturize. How often are you shampooing, and with what? Thanks!

toaster I use shampoo before and after I straighten or I'll clarify if my normal products start giving me different results then what they normally produce. So I don't have an actual number. 95% of the time, I just use a cleansing conditioner. 

I think it really depends on the cone you use and the number of products you use with cones. The only product I use on a consistent basis (twice a month when I roller set) with a cone is the it's a 10 leave in. It has Cyclomethicone. From an article I read regarding it and build up: 

Cyclomethicones are favored by formulators because they spread easily on the hair and skin, and the lubrication they provide isn’t greasy or tacky. Because of their low vapor pressure, they evaporate easily from hair or skin at room temperature, and therefore aren’t prone to build-up or an oily residue. For this reason, they are sometimes used as an additive in products such as spray leave-in conditioners to help speed drying time. Another benefit of their low vapor pressure is that it provides a way for the desired ingredients to penetrate into the hair shaft or skin. The cyclic silicone is too large to penetrate the skin or hair itself, but is small enough to dissolve the beneficial ingredient, deposit it onto the hair surface, and then evaporate, leaving behind the beneficial ingredient.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

My apologies toaster You asked about the shampoo products and I skipped all around that. 

Before straightening:  MoroccanOil Hydrating Shampoo  

First wash after straightening: Elucence Moisture Benefits shampoo  

To clarify: ORS creamy aloe shampoo


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you lulu97!

I figure since I'm using silicones in my conditioners and leave ins I might have to shampoo more often than I do now, which is hardly ever. I'll try every two weeks and see what happens!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2014)

I shampoo weekly with Giovanni 50/50 it is gentle, but does a good job ridding my hair of cones and allows it to accept moisture.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2014)

what color lotta body are you ladies using? After all the reviews I need to try it out, but i want to make sure I get the right one. 

Blue or Green?


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Blairx0

There are different kinds? My Sally's only had blue so that's what I use.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

The one I have and have always loved is actually purple - ??? Are you sure you're not thinking of UltraSheen (which is blue)?





Blairx0 said:


> what color lotta body are you ladies using? After all the reviews I need to try it out, but i want to make sure I get the right one.
> 
> Blue or Green?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jan 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> what color lotta body are you ladies using? After all the reviews I need to try it out, but i want to make sure I get the right one.
> 
> Blue or Green?



they also have orange which is carrot


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Loving Try lightly oiling and/or following up with a bit of creamy leave-in *before* setting w/ Lottabody. (Setting lotion doesn't provide nutrition -- it's intended purpose is just to hold your hair and make it shine. You have to do something for health of hair before applying and after you rinse out your conditioner.) Also, remember, you need *two* spray bottles -- one w/ plain water to keep re-wetting your hair so it stays dripping wet as you set and another with your Lottabody mix. If you keep re-wetting w/ Lottabody, you will have way too much product in your hair and hence major crunch. 





Loving said:


> I love roller setting but can't find the right products to use. Lottabody makes my hair crunchy which leads to breakage. I just rollerset with no product these days which of course results in my curls lasting no more than a minute!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Another "setting lotion" in my stash - "Lafier Rinso." It is actually the pink cream rinse that the Dominican salons use that has a distinct, flowery old lady hair smell (which I confess, I happen to like -- makes the house smell nice after you've been under the dryer). When I would go to the salons in DC and NY, they would use it as a conditioner but always leave a bit (actually, a whole lot) of it in hair prior to setting. One of the stylist I used actually mixed it with water in spray bottle and used it exactly like a setting lotion / leave-in. When I was finally able to get the mix right, I liked it even better than Lottabody. (When I was fully relaxed, it made NG straighter and rest of hair extremely bouncy.)  Might try to experiment w/ that this weekend too -- will report. 

BTW, a long time ago, someone posted something about a very large percentage of WLs and TBLs members (like 7 out of 10) having a regime that consisted primarily of_ rollersets after leaving some of their conditioner in their hair_.

In the meantime, what ever happened to all those suggestions re new leave-ins I should try? (I'm depending on you ladies to keep me up to date on new products since I never go to salon anymore - not even for touch-ups, trims, nothing.)


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 28, 2014)

Hmmm -- that sounds like a lil' something for the PJ.





Lilmama1011 said:


> they also have orange which is carrot


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 28, 2014)

rawsilk Wish I could be more help, but the only leave in I've ever used for roller setting is It's a 10 leave in. I don't have any others I can recommend because I would never recommend anything that I haven't used & tested on my own hair. I'm a firm believer of finding something and sticking to it if it works, so I've never even tried to replace it. (never will as long as they continue to make it)

Hold wise: I don't have any recommendations either. I only use a leave in because I prefer light & fluffy rollersets with no hold. I basically just use the rollers to stretch my hair. When I used to get roller sets done at the salon, my stylist would use a foam setting lotion by Design Essentials but I'm not sure of the name or if it's been discontinued. She used to roller wrap my hair after it dried so I couldn't even tell you the level of hold it had. Sorry Lady!


----------



## theprototype (Jan 28, 2014)

Rollerset tonight with grey magnetic rollers. 
Products used: Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, and Tresemme Keratin Smooth Heat Protectant.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I took the curlformers out this morning and the results weren't too bad. I used the green olive oil lottabody. I think i need to use a little more lottabody next time I use it. I used one part lottabody to two parts water. My hair isn't super straight like when I use gel. My hair is reverting in the back a little but it isn't too bad. I can deal with it.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 29, 2014)

Theorototype sooo pretty... Big loose sexy curly

rawsilk I always thought conditioner and a little bit of oil was wayyy better to rollerset with then setting lotions that leave hair hard... I tried setting lotions years ago and hated every1


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

lulu97 All this time, I thought that "It's a 10" was some sort of reference to Ms. Keyes 10 in 1 (hitting head like "duh"). Have you ever tried the one with Keratin? If so, how do you think that compares with the regular one? If anyone else has thought re one versus the other, please chime in. (Finger on mouse, about to click "add to cart" ) 





lulu97 said:


> @rawsilk Wish I could be more help, but the only leave in I've ever used for roller setting is It's a 10 leave in. I don't have any others I can recommend because I would never recommend anything that I haven't used & tested on my own hair. I'm a firm believer of finding something and sticking to it if it works, so I've never even tried to replace it. (never will as long as they continue to make it)
> 
> Hold wise: I don't have any recommendations either. I only use a leave in because I prefer light & fluffy rollersets with no hold. I basically just use the rollers to stretch my hair. When I used to get roller sets done at the salon, my stylist would use a foam setting lotion by Design Essentials but I'm not sure of the name or if it's been discontinued. She used to roller wrap my hair after it dried so I couldn't even tell you the level of hold it had. Sorry Lady!


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

I kind of miss my grey roller days.  (Now that I have texture, I can't use magnetic rollers anymore and get enough stretch -- need something with teeth and more ventilation.) Enjoy all that bouncy-behaving hair.  





theprototype said:


> Rollerset tonight with grey magnetic rollers.
> Products used: Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny Serum, and Tresemme Keratin Smooth Heat Protectant.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 29, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> lulu97 All this time, I thought that "It's a 10" was some sort of reference to Ms. Keyes 10 in 1 (hitting head like "duh"). Have you ever tried the one with Keratin? If so, how do you think that compares with the regular one? If anyone else has thought re one versus the other, please chime in. (Finger on mouse, about to click "add to cart" )



rawsilk I've used the one with and without keratin. They perform the same on my hair. The one with keratin is more expensive so I usually just get the one without.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

toaster Totally missed your comment and then went and said almost the exact same thing. Apologies. 





toaster said:


> @Loving I'm not a pro at this by any means but I've found that diluting the Lottabody helps, as well as using a moisturizing leave-in underneath. That prevents my hair from being crunchy and breaking. Also making sure to rolleset on moisturized hair from a DC on a conditioning cowash.
> 
> My question is for the ladies using silicone products so set/moisturize. How often are you shampooing, and with what? Thanks!


----------



## Loving (Jan 29, 2014)

rawsilk toaster Thanks for your help. I see you talk about diluting the Lottabody with a 1:3 ratio. Does that mean 1 part Lottabody to 3 parts water?


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 29, 2014)

Yup and again, try to avoid using ice cold water -- I think it takes better when the water that you use to mix a little warmer.





Loving said:


> @rawsilk @toaster Thanks for your help. I see you talk about diluting the Lottabody with a 1:3 ratio. Does that mean 1 part Lottabody to 3 parts water?


----------



## toaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Loving That's exactly what it means. I just eyeball it in my spray bottle as opposed to measuring.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Going to set my hair tomorrow night so I moisturized with a water based product tonight. My hair was so soft and moist from setting Monday night, but I get a little paranoid about these things. I ordered an Entwine Couture Hydrator that has water further down in the ingredients list with hopes that it won't make my hair revert as much, not that it matters for my buns.

Terrified that using silicones without shampooing my hair will eventually make this moisturized feeling go away so I'm going to buy a small moisturizing shampoo from cvs tomorrow since I'll be deep conditioning under the steamer.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

Blairx0 I use the blue Lottabody. 

Loving I use 1 part Lottabody to 3 parts water in a spray bottle. 

It was hard for me to figure out how to use it at first, so you may have to fool around with the measurements and how you use it until you find what your hair likes the most. For me what works is this - I shampoo, then DC my hair. I let it dry for about 20 min, then I detangle with Kinky curly knot today leave-in and section my hair. Afterwards, I spritz Lottabody 4-5 times on an individual section, smooth it on, then add  my Curlformer. My last Curlformer set with Lottabody lasted 4 days. 

Hope this helps! xo


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

toaster I'm not using any products with silicone, but Lottabody does have a few suspect ingredients (Polyquaternium-11?!? What the heck is that? loll). So I shampoo weekly with Everyday Coconut Super Hydrating Shampoo. 

I have a question too- I love my Lottabody. But does anyone know of an all-natural or organic setting lotion? I'm trying to minimize the chemicals in my regimen. 



toaster said:


> Loving
> 
> My question is for the ladies using silicone products so set/moisturize. How often are you shampooing, and with what? Thanks!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 30, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> toaster I'm not using any products with silicone, but Lottabody does have a few suspect ingredients (Polyquaternium-11?!? What the heck is that? loll). So I shampoo weekly with Everyday Coconut Super Hydrating Shampoo.  I have a question too- I love my Lottabody. But does anyone know of an all-natural or organic setting lotion? I'm trying to minimize the chemicals in my regimen.



I tried Nubian Heritage black seed and honey but it was too drying. Nothing all natural ever worked well for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 30, 2014)

[USER=407099]coilyhaircutie[/USER];19596899 said:
			
		

> toaster I'm not using any products with silicone, but Lottabody does have a few suspect ingredients (Polyquaternium-11?!? What the heck is that? loll). So I shampoo weekly with Everyday Coconut Super Hydrating Shampoo.
> 
> I have a question too- I love my Lottabody. But does anyone know of an all-natural or organic setting lotion? I'm trying to minimize the chemicals in my regimen.


I tried Jane Carter,  but I didn't like the feel of my hair at all.   I was going to try Nubian Heritage, but maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

Nubian Heritage Honey Black Seed smells amazing - I use it instead of water to tame edges when bunning etc. It does make hair shine. But can't see it as a setting lotion - too watery.

coilyhaircutie I wonder if Carol's Daughter or Giovanni make something more natural in terms of a setting lotion - they make great leave-ins. I tried something from Aubrey once (White Tea something?) and it made my hair really dry - it was like hair spray.  

 I know that people have used beer before and supposedly, the smell dissipates but I have never experimented because the smell and taste of beer is kind of gross to me.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 30, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Nubian Heritage Honey Black Seed smells amazing - I use it instead of water to tame edges when bunning etc. It does make hair shine. But can't see it as a setting lotion - too watery.  coilyhaircutie I wonder if Carol's Daughter or Giovanni make something more natural in terms of a setting lotion - they make great leave-ins. I tried something from Aubrey once (White Tea something?) and it made my hair really dry - it was like hair spray.  I know that people have used beer before and supposedly, the smell dissipates but I have never experimented because the smell and taste of beer is kind of gross to me.



The Nubian actually does work but the glycerin was the drying factor for my. 

The carols daughter was just wack for me. Something about it did not impress me. Try it out, the macadamia setting mousse. I didn't like it, but I'm not opposed to revisiting. 

The Giovanni vita fix pro is actually really good. I liked it. It's just really strengthening and I still felt like I needed something on top of it. I do want to try his setting foam though. I see it at my local BSS and I never really have a bad experience with his products. 

Cones just keep my hair more moisturized in the long run.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 30, 2014)

I'll be roller setting next week. This wash day I put my hair in 2 braids to allow it to rest for a week and then pinned them around my head like Naptural85 does. I don't care about parting since I never wear them out so yes I know the parts are huge and uneven. lol

 Looking forward to the beautiful sets that I know are coming this weekend. Don't forget pics!!!


----------



## brownb83 (Jan 30, 2014)

Experienceing breakage for the first time in a long time sigh. 

I sweat hard in the back of my head so I have to co wash or wash twice a week.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 30, 2014)

My hair didn't like the Jane carter lotion at all

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

I hate the way her products smell. Haven't found one that I can tolerate for more than a day. 





sharifeh said:


> My hair didn't like the Jane carter lotion at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay now this stuff (Dryfast Concentrated Setting Lotion by Monique Hair Care) is old school and it's good.  My aunt, who had relaxed beautiful WHIP length hair well into her 60s swore by this stuff.  So did my college roommate who was borderline OCD re her hair and whose sister was a hair dresser. (I remember *long hold w/out crunch *being the stand-out factor.) I tried it once and loved the shine, hold and feel but switched to Lottabody because of convenience. (8 oz. of Dryfast concentrate is mixed with a gallon jug of water or, if you like math, figure out how to convert to ratio appropriate for a spray bottle.)  I have some in my stash that I got from BSS fairly recently so it's between this and the Laffier Cream Rinse / Setting Lotion mix this w/e.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks everyone for letting me know what natural setting lotions are out there. 
i think i'll try the jane carter wrap and roll or the carol's daughter macadamia heat setting foam. they both seem to have the best good reviews. i've also been eyeing shea moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Gel Souffle. in the YT videos i've watched, the texture of it seems light and ideal for a rollerset. we'll see...i'll prob go to target sometime this weekend before i wash and set.


----------



## rawsilk (Jan 30, 2014)

Just want to make sure you know I wasn't suggesting Dryset for you @coilyhaircutie-- this stuff is faaaaaaaar from natural. (In fact, the bottle has a "FLAMABLE" warning on the label! -- How's that for holdability? LOL) I was mentioning because someone (I forgot who) asked about lotions that really "hold" and this definitely came to mind.



coilyhaircutie said:


> thanks everyone for letting me know what natural setting lotions are out there.
> i think i'll try the jane carter wrap and roll or the carol's daughter macadamia heat setting foam. they both seem to have the best good reviews. i've also been eyeing shea moisture's Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Gel Souffle. in the YT videos i've watched, the texture of it seems light and ideal for a rollerset. we'll see...i'll prob go to target sometime this weekend before i wash and set.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

I received my Carols Daughter Heat Setting Foam Wrap in the mail two days ago and I'll be using it for the first time tonight. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

[email protected] flammable. ahaha thanks for letting me know rawsilk


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

can't wait to hear about your results toaster!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 30, 2014)

brownb83 sorry to hear that. maybe your hair needs a little extra TLC? normally when i get breakage, an extra-long DC or steaming helps give my hair a moisture boost to curb the breakage. 



brownb83 said:


> Experienceing breakage for the first time in a long time sigh.
> 
> I sweat hard in the back of my head so I have to co wash or wash twice a week.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Okay now this stuff (Dryfast Concentrated Setting Lotion by Monique Hair Care) is old school and it's good.  My aunt, who had relaxed beautiful WHIP length hair well into her 60s swore by this stuff.  So did my college roommate who was borderline OCD re her hair and whose sister was a hair dresser. (I remember *long hold w/out crunch *being the stand-out factor.) I tried it once and loved the shine, hold and feel but switched to Lottabody because of convenience. (8 oz. of Dryfast concentrate is mixed with a gallon jug of water or, if you like math, figure out how to convert to ratio appropriate for a spray bottle.)  I have some in my stash that I got from BSS fairly recently so it's between this and the Laffier Cream Rinse / Setting Lotion mix this w/e.



You have peaked my interest!  I am off to google!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> My hair didn't like the Jane carter lotion at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Mine either! My hair got flaky and dry. I swore I would revisit, but never did. I don't have a large background with her product, but that setting lotion inspired me to do sets with no holding products


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I tried Nubian Heritage black seed and honey but it was too drying. Nothing all natural ever worked well for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Tried it also and hated it


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

I haven't had dinner yet and I have to shampoo, deep condition, roll, and set my hair tonight. Woops.


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2014)

Last nights set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2014)

toaster

Your hair is so juicy! Love it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

toaster

Love your results!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

Why did no one tell me Dianne makes 3 inch rollers?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jan 31, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Why did no one tell me Dianne makes 3 inch rollers?



Blairx0 Girl WHERE did you find these?!!! I need those in my life...do they have snap on's?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 31, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Why did no one tell me Dianne makes 3 inch rollers?



You talking about the purple or dark grey ones? I have the purple ones. Those are really big. I don't use them because its hard to get under the dryer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

They are purple. But no covers. Saddness!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> You talking about the purple or dark grey ones? I have the purple ones. Those are really big. I don't use them because its hard to get under the dryer.



Of course i didnt think about that. I am going to try them this weekend mixed with the 2 inch grey ones I have. We shall see if I can fit under the hood and if they are effective.


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2014)

I might try my magnetic rollers for my next set since I bought them and I'm way too lazy to return them. The Carol's Daughter Foam Wrap worked well for my hair. I imagined it would be less messy than using a spray bottle with setting lotion but there was foam all over my bathroom! I also used the CD Blow Dry Cream. I think it made my sections dry faster, which would have been nice, but then I had to re-wet before applying the foam. I'll save the blow dry cream for when I actually blow dry, and stick to just a leave-in and foam.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

What do you all think of perm rods on longer natural hair? Would it be the same as curlformers or a different longer lasting look?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jan 31, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> What do you all think of perm rods on longer natural hair? Would it be the same as curlformers or a different longer lasting look?


Blairx0 from the tuts I've seen on YT, perm rods seem to give a tighter, less stretched curl than curlformers. 
here's mahoganycurls' perm rod set: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df3vIljvWEw
here's her curlformer set: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m52qyL8KaTQ
I think both styles are really cute. I was contemplating buying some perm rods myself ahaha.  it's a toss-up between flexirods or permrods for me. let us know how the style turns out for you! post pics if you do it!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the videos. Her hair is Goregous, but such a different texture than mine. I may pick some up. If I love them you will see ky curl formers on the exchange forum. 

Other opinion ladies?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't wait to get my hands in my daughter's hair to roller set it tomorrow. Since this was my off week, I've been craving to do hers. I woke her up this morning trying to do it a day early and she was like no ma'am...your wash day is on Thursday and mine is on Sunday...remember? That kid keeps me in line. lol


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 1, 2014)

I think I'm gonna look for some mesh rollers after work


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Thanks for the videos. Her hair is Goregous, but such a different texture than mine. I may pick some up. If I love them you will see ky curl formers on the exchange forum.
> 
> Other opinion ladies?


Blairx0 - I had a look around my room, and I found perm rods!  they were in a dusty box in the back of my closet. My roommate had given them to me a couple years ago when I went natural, but since I had just cut off all my hair then, I couldn't really use them (lol). I'm excited to try them out now, on wash day! I think I'll wait until Sunday or Monday night to wash. I'll probably set with KCCC.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 1, 2014)

Gotta fess up y'all. A week ago everybody was talking about leave ins and slip. 

Well I'm a believer I bought a new leave in and it was so worth it. I had zero hairs in the comb.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 1, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Gotta fess up y'all. A week ago everybody was talking about leave ins and slip.
> 
> Well I'm a believer I bought a new leave in and it was so worth it. I had zero hairs in the comb.
> 
> Thanks to everyone!



I gotta get me some!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Gotta fess up y'all. A week ago everybody was talking about leave ins and slip.  Well I'm a believer I bought a new leave in and it was so worth it. I had zero hairs in the comb.  Thanks to everyone!



brownb83 Was it the It's a 10?! 

Also did you get your breakage under control? The one with the keratin should help with that too.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 1, 2014)

Going to be doing some flexi rods today, doing a style I saw a YouTube,  it looks easy let's see will it be easy for me, talking about this......
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUa23lG6PUY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> brownb83 Was it the It's a 10?!
> 
> Also did you get your breakage under control? The one with the keratin should help with that too.



Nope it's called Brazilian kertain creme. My breakage has slowed, thank god. 

I think between the weather, excess sweat my hair needed something more.

Thanks for asking. I'm still going to try its a 10 look. Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 1, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Nope it's called Brazilian kertain creme. My breakage has slowed, thank god.  I think between the weather, excess sweat my hair needed something more.  Thanks for asking. I'm still going to try its a 10 look. Lol



Yay about slowing down the breakage. We wanna keep all those beautiful strands on your head!!! I'm glad you found something that works!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 1, 2014)

Went to buy some perm rods today, but they all they had were cold wave rods. 


I googled ajdbfound the difference is perm rods narrow in the center and lay closer to the scalp, whereas cold wave rods are straight and tend to produce more uniform curls.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 2, 2014)

Did my first set this year with curlformers.  The style was ok...I need to work on the back of my head better though.  Also need to find products that help smooth my hair and keep the frizz to a minimum.

I used the Design Essentials Twist & Set lotion which was tacky and not all that good.  I doubt if I will use it again.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 2, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> Did my first set this year with curlformers.  The style was ok...I need to work on the back of my head better though.  Also need to find products that help smooth my hair and keep the frizz to a minimum.
> 
> I used the Design Essentials Twist & Set lotion which was tacky and not all that good.  I doubt if I will use it again.



Moisturize and seal and use a foam wrap. Makes the hair stick better to the roller and it makes the hair smooth and it lasts longer with it


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi. I'm trying to order rollers from fashion-megastore.com. Do any of you know how to get them shipped here and can you only order a certain amount? I can only place 3 packs of each size in my cart. I also do not see the U.S in the list of countries. Thank you!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Used inphenom mist and chi silk infusion. Mind blowing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 2, 2014)

MissCrawford said:


> Hi. I'm trying to order rollers from fashion-megastore.com. Do any of you know how to get them shipped here and can you only order a certain amount? I can only place 3 packs of each size in my cart. I also do not see the U.S in the list of countries. Thank you!



I ordered a few years ago with no issues.there was no order minimum.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 2, 2014)

mzteaze said:


> I ordered a few years ago with no issues.there was no order minimum.



I worked out the problem. Thank you!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 2, 2014)

Tonights set a few hours after take down. Currently in Bantu knots for bed


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think I know how to Bantu knot. Either that or my hair doesn't like it slash I have no idea what it is supposed to look like.

I guess I could watch a YouTube video, but I hate watching videos. Yeah I know that is like blasphemy, but I don't like watching anything. 

My hair is on bun today and will be until spring, but I want to learn a preservation method before the spring











Sorry for the quality. I was rushing to het to work.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gonna try my first ponytail rollerset Wednesday.....


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Blairx0 When I did two bantu knots to preserve my style I just started twisting (not two strand, but literally twisting) my hair until it started to curl around itself. I kept twisting all the way to the ends and I had a little bun. I threw a soft scrunchie over it to make it stay and it worked. When I woke up I had two tight "s" curls, but when I separated them I had curls again. I think the less knots the looser the curl, so next time I'll probably do three.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 3, 2014)

Still rollersetting weekly.  It is getting better each week and I am slowly but surely getting faster at putting the rollers in.  I should receive my curlformers this week so I will give those a try.   I am looking forward to that.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0 When I did two bantu knots to preserve my style I just started twisting (not two strand, but literally twisting) my hair until it started to curl around itself. I kept twisting all the way to the ends and I had a little bun. I threw a soft scrunchie over it to make it stay and it worked. When I woke up I had two tight "s" curls, but when I separated them I had curls again. I think the less knots the looser the curl, so next time I'll probably do three.



Blairx0 this is how I Bantu knot. I normally preserve my roller sets with a loose bun though and tie it up with a satin scarf.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 3, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I don't think I know how to Bantu knot. Either that or my hair doesn't like it slash I have no idea what it is supposed to look like.  I guess I could watch a YouTube video, but I hate watching videos. Yeah I know that is like blasphemy, but I don't like watching anything.  My hair is on bun today and will be until spring, but I want to learn a preservation method before the spring  Sorry for the quality. I was rushing to het to work.



Blairx0 My knots are similar to toaster and exactly like this video: skip to the 5 minute mark

http://youtu.be/AURbiW5qBsk

It's also a good idea to apply a tiny amount of moisturizer (I like Hairveda's Busy Izzy), finger comb the curls out from the roller set then make the bantu knots. This wetness from the moisturizer will also help them set and form the wavy S curl.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm gonna set my hair with curlformers and let it set overnight.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 3, 2014)

For the ladies who use lottabody, do you always dry the hair with heat or have you every let it air dry?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> For the ladies who use lottabody, do you always dry the hair with heat or have you every let it air dry?



I've only used it once and I used heat.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey ladies,
I did a perm rod set last night! I'm pretty pleased with the results. I used the orange and peach ones. 

Here's what they look like when I put them in: 


When I took them out:


After I separated the curls and fluffed a little:


Now here's a comparison of my curlformer set vs my permrod set, with the same lighting. Both pictures were taken with my laptop camera and at the same angle:
*Curlformers*


*Perm rods
*

Clearly curlformers give me more length, whereas permrods shrink my hair to give me a tighter curl. Curlformers also allow my hair to "swing" and flip, whereas the curls from the permrods are a little too short to swing. I think if I used the bigger, green perm rods, I may get more hanging action. The perm rods give me a cute curly fro. Hope this helps Blairx0!

I want to stretch out my curls a little more for tomorrow. I don't want to pineapple because that *always* kills my curls and results in frizz. Maybe I'll try wrapping my hair or loose bantu knots...hm....

Oh yeah one con about the perm rods- my hair definitely took a LOT longer to dry using perm rods vs curlformers. I air dried overnight 8 hours and my hair still was a little damp. I had to wait 3 more hours to take them out.


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Under the dryer. It took me about 40 minutes to set on the magnetic rollers, but I attribute that to doing roller sets for the last few weeks. Hope to get the time down to 30. The magnetic rollers have less tension than the snap-on rollers, but the snap ons don't come in bigger sizes so I need to get used to the magnetics. I'm pretty sure my hair is too long for 1 1/8 inch rollers, but I'm going to keep using these through March (I hope) and then move up to 1 3/4 or 2 inch. I'm currently BSL and it's growing pretty quickly.

Used the It's a 10 leave in and Carol's Daughter Foam Wrap. Glad I got my roller setting products down quickly. It's supposed to rain all week so I'm going to moisturize and bun when I take my rollers out. My Entwine product came today so I'll see how it moisturizes and protects from reversion.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

toaster

I am natural also an roll on magnetic rollers. I use covers from an old set of rollers. They are not the same size, but the covers stretch and do the job.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

This is what I do!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

coilyhaircutie 

thanks so much for the pic. I see what you are saying about perm rods not allowing for swing. My curlformer set just turn into a flat mess in like a day. I may try them again with a stronger holding product, but they don't seem like the way to go for a week long style. 

I kind of like the idea of having a curly bob like you do in the picture. I think I will pick some up and try my luck!


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Blairx0 do the metal clips get tangled in your roots? I did a roller set when I was transitioning and the clips got all tangled in my hair so I just use a hair net to keep my hair close to my scalp after I'm done rolling.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0 do the metal clips get tangled in your roots? I did a roller set when I was transitioning and the clips got all tangled in my hair so I just use a hair net to keep my hair close to my scalp after I'm done rolling.



They haven't in a while. In the beginning they did and it was frustrating, but over time my clip placement has improved. I still need practice, but it can be done with damage.

You could always clip the rollers to each other for stability without involving your roots


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> This is what I do!



That's a great idea! I was kinda sad that the snap on's only go up to 1 3/4...now I know I can use those pink snap on's for my 2 inch grey rollers.  Score!


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are pictures from tonight's set. I'm a little worried about my setting pattern. It exposes my crown to so much heat when I'm under the dryer. I know I'm not coordinated enough to try the Mohawk method. I wonder if bigger rollers would help cover the spot?


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

capellicare.com is offering 35% off their medium and small mesh rollers. The code is "SassySets". Expries 2/4 at midnight eastern time.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 4, 2014)

hey girls- just an update. i slept with my hair in two buns (like pigtails, only with the ends tucked in). the perm rod curls held pretty well. three of my curls frizzed out completely, so that was pretty lame. but the rest held up. i forgot to mention- i used kinky curly as my leave-in and the kinky curly curling custard (gel) to set. 

surprisingly, kinky curly custard works much better at preserving my perm rod curls than it does at preserving my flexirod curls. i wonder if that has something to do with the mesh nature of the curlformers. maybe some product "leaks" out the mesh material while it's drying? whereas with perm rods, the hair is wrapped around itself on the roller, so the product is kind of "locked" into the hair. just a thought. 

i ordered the camille rose curl maker gel. i want to try that out next on my curlformer set this weekend. and i also want to get some big, green perm rods. and then, i will stop buying new toys for my hair (or at least i'll try)


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 4, 2014)

toaster

Larger rollers and slight angle change will cover your crown


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 4, 2014)

And reviews on the platic mesh hour glass rollers by capellicare.com?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm a little worried about my setting pattern. It exposes my crown to so much heat when I'm under the dryer. I know I'm not coordinated enough to try the Mohawk method. I wonder if bigger rollers would help cover the spot?



toaster why don't you try putting a roller in the middle of your head, in the crown area? just leave a section of hair there in the middle, instead of leaving it exposed.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

I honestly never thought about that! I'll do that on Thursday when I set my hair again.

I think the Carol's Daughter Foam leaves my hair a little crunchy. Since I'm not wearing my curls out because of the weather I'm going to try just setting with a leave in and water. I'll use the foam when I actually want to set my curls.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

I guess just kidding about my hair being crunchy. I just took it down to moisturize and it is soooo soft. I think the Entwine Butter Creme might become a staple. It smells pretty bad though. Well, not bad, just not good. But my hair feels delicious!

First photo is my hair released from the bun, second photo is after moisturizing.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 4, 2014)

toaster I need to learn to bun like you. Hmmmm I need to step my preservation game up


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 5, 2014)

I love the extra wide and extra long curlformers.  It looks like a big roller set.

My hair wasn't completely dry.  So.....

Tomorrow, I'm going to re set them without water or product to see the results.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 5, 2014)

Do you guys find that the "french" pins for the rollers are any better than the Diane brand that we have here? I read that our version snags the hair because of the ends. Any thoughts?


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> And reviews on the platic mesh hour glass rollers by capellicare.com?


 Blairx0, hi, I am not in this challenge, but I keep up with you ladies and your beautiful rollersets, anyway I purchased the rollers you are asking about and I LOVE them!!!! Ive used them 3 times between me and my little girl and they are amazing!!!! They dry super fast ( very important when using them on children lol) and the curls seem more defined with these rollers than with the regular magnetic ones!     

  I took pictures of my daughters set from last night and I ran out of the capelli rollers and had to use a few regular rollers, if you look closely, the bottom of her hair is "looser" than the top where I used the hourglass rollers. (Excuse the bottle of juice shes drinking in the last pic)The dryer had her thirsty lol!!  But anyway I HIGHLY recommend them and they ship ridiculously fast. Also I was concerned if they would snag or leave little dents in our hair but they havent so far. I am really pleased with my purchase! I only bought 12 of the large white ones but I WILL be purchasing like 5 more packs as soon as they get them back in stock.


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

MissCrawford said:


> Do you guys find that the "french" pins for the rollers are any better than the Diane brand that we have here? I read that our version snags the hair because of the ends. Any thoughts?


  Good question. I was wondering this too. I have the french mesh rollers but I bought the pins from here and some of them are a little jagged at the tips. I hope someone bought the french ones and can let us know....I added a picture of the pins I currently have.....also, I bought a lot of packs of these pins so I try to pick out the smoothest pins from each package. And leave the jagged ones in a drawer somewhere lol. I wonder if filing them and buffing them with a nail thing would work? They do it for combs that snag I think? Lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

rririla  You're babies hair is ThaBomb.com   Simply


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> rririla  You're babies hair is ThaBomb.com   Simply [/QUOTE
> 
> MileHighDiva lol! Thank you so much, I am going to show her this and I bet she gets embarrassed.  I tell her shes my hair idol and shes like...." Ur so silly mommy" lol. This kid needs to learn how to take a compliment. But thank u again. I really appreciate it


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 5, 2014)

day 3 of my perm rod set. 
I did a french fishtail braid across the back of my head, then twisted that into a little coil. i cornrowed my bangs.
rollersets are the perfect base for protective styles. they're so much easier for me to work with than twistouts!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 5, 2014)

rririla your daughter's hair is gorgeous! her set came out really cute. is she natural? what type of setting lotion did you use? now you have me wondering whether i should get capelli rollers...lol



rririla said:


> Blairx0I took pictures of my daughters set from last night and I ran out of the capelli rollers and had to use a few regular rollers, if you look closely, the bottom of her hair is "looser" than the top where I used the hourglass rollers. (Excuse the bottle of juice shes drinking in the last pic)The dryer had her thirsty lol!!  But anyway I HIGHLY recommend them and they ship ridiculously fast. Also I was concerned if they would snag or leave little dents in our hair but they havent so far. I am really pleased with my purchase! I only bought 12 of the large white ones but I WILL be purchasing like 5 more packs as soon as they get them back in stock.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 5, 2014)

rririla

Thanks for the review and the pictures! Tell your daughter I want my hair to grow up to be just like hers. Is she relaxed?

I think I will purchase once the white sizes are back in stock. smores said the could be back as early as 2/17!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

rririla

Aww!  She's humble as well...Good job mommy!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

coilyhaircutie Blairx0 

Thank you ladies! I used Nairobi setting lotion this time around ( i usually use lotta body but from the reviews on here I tried the Nairobi, both yield the same results for us) and a few drops of loreal extraordinary oil for thick hair.... No she isnt relaxed but her hair is very fine and curly. (Pic below) the thing is I have to set it weekly or she gets dreds by her next wash day! And Blairx0....my hair wants to be like hers too lol


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> rririla  Aww!  She's humble as well...Good job mommy!  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thank you again my dear,  She is a lil sweetheart. Hopefully she stays that way.....


----------



## rririla (Feb 5, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> rririla your daughter's hair is gorgeous! her set came out really cute. is she natural? what type of setting lotion did you use? now you have me wondering whether i should get capelli rollers...lol



coilyhaircutie.... YES!!!! You should especially if you want to cut drying time! LOVE these things. I promise u lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 5, 2014)

okay girls, i am smh over here....Sally's had a sale!  So of course, I ended up buying 7 packs of permrods. 

they had a 2 for $5 sale on the jumbo perm rods, so I got 42 rods for just $18 (including tax)! I can't wait to try them out next wash! I got the green (22 mm), black (29 mm), and brown (35 mm) ones. 

I've made myself a promise that i can't buy any more hair products until the month of February is up, because this is ridiculous. So...I'll wait until March to decide whether to get the capelli rollers. and if i start talking about buying new products before then, please feel free to call me out


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got done under the dryer. Gonna let the rollers cool before I remove them. I'll post results soon. Felt so good to roller set!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2014)

This week's roller set and notes:

I used all pink 1 3/4 inch rollers except in the very top area where my layers are the shortest. I used the purple 1 1/2 inch rollers for that area and grabbed an idea from Blairx0 and used snap on caps from some other rollers I had laying around. I love how we always pick up tips and tricks from each other! You Ladies rock!

In other news, my layered blonde highlighted area was so pretty today...I love it! The 2nd picture is after I finger combed out the curls, moisturized and pulled all my hair in 1 big bantu knot. My highlights have grown out so much that when my hair is pulled back, you can't even see them! I'm cool with it...just gonna keep enjoying the highlights as they grow out and continue falling in love with my natural color. It's a pretty cool way to track how much my hair has grown since I had them done this past July. 

As always, I used Hick's Edge control after I moisturized and wrapped a scarf around to lay the edges down. Next time I roller set, I'm going to test going without it to see how I like it though. I've noticed that as long as my edges are moisturized, they will just naturally lay down. 

3rd picture shows how I plan to style this week. I love that I didn't have to straighten my hair to attempt this style as the you tuber did! As we already know, roller sets are great bases for smooth styles!


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful set lulu97

I was just scrolling through my email and saw a picture I sent to my sister of a ponytail set I did when I was transitioning. I was a little past waist length and it looked so pretty! It was my first set ever so I know my technique wasn't that great. It's amazing how differently my hair acts when I don't have relaxed ends. I think I prefer the fullness I get completely natural, but man was my hair shiny and sleek. If I can figure out how to blur my face I'll post the picture.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 6, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> This week's roller set and notes:
> 
> I used all pink 1 3/4 inch rollers except in the very top area where my layers are the shortest. I used the purple 1 1/2 inch rollers for that area and grabbed an idea from Blairx0 and used snap on caps from some other rollers I had laying around. I love how we always pick up tips and tricks from each other! You Ladies rock!
> 
> ...



Such a pretty face


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Such a pretty face



Thanks Shuga!!!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 6, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> okay girls, i am smh over here....Sally's had a sale!  So of course, I ended up buying 7 packs of permrods.
> 
> they had a 2 for $5 sale on the jumbo perm rods, so I got 42 rods for just $18 (including tax)! I can't wait to try them out next wash! I got the green (22 mm), black (29 mm), and brown (35 mm) ones.
> 
> I've made myself a promise that i can't buy any more hair products until the month of February is up, because this is ridiculous. So...I'll wait until March to decide whether to get the capelli rollers. and if i start talking about buying new products before then, please feel free to call me out




Please post pictures of your perm rod set when you do it!

I am trying to hold out for the hourglass rollers, but Sally's is having a bunch of sales throughout the month, so I may cave! However if your hair turns out as great as i know it will, I will consider it an investment


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Think I wanna try a set again. I have some purple magnetics with the clamp just chillin unopened in the plastic bags.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Tonight was supposed to be hair night but I have a visitor. 

I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Just kidding. The thought of getting off schedule bothered me, so I'm under the steamer for the next 30 minutes. Will rinse, roll, and do homework under the dryer. 

Off to spread my love for It's a 10 products throughout the forum.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> Just kidding. The thought of getting off schedule bothered me, so I'm under the steamer for the next 30 minutes. Will rinse, roll, and do homework under the dryer.
> 
> Off to spread my love for It's a 10 products throughout the forum.



This its a 10 propaganda is gonna force my hand! 

My hand right into my purse to find my Waller so I cab get some


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 6, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Think I wanna try a set again. I have some purple magnetics with the clamp just chillin unopened in the plastic bags.



Froreal3 Yes! Come on in and join us. Here in the Setting to Success thread; we experience smooth, moisturized, lush and lovely curls. We ain't got no worries up in here! It's by far my favorite hair thread!!!! My advice is to not give up on it...the first few times are frustrating but practice makes perfect. The more you do it, the better you get. I'mma roll right on to hip length and then keep on rolling right after that! lol


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

I promised lulu97 I wouldn't post hair pics for a while as my sets always look the same, but I set my hair with leave-in and water only so if it looks different I'll post pics. If not, I'll be asleep.


----------



## MissCrawford (Feb 7, 2014)

Soooo does anyone know if the french hair pins are any better than the Diane version or not? I asked earlier but no response.....


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 7, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Please post pictures of your perm rod set when you do it!
> 
> I am trying to hold out for the hourglass rollers, but Sally's is having a bunch of sales throughout the month, so I may cave! However if your hair turns out as great as i know it will, I will consider it an investment


aw thank you Blairx0 ! *blushes* I hope so! I'm so pumped. I'm waiting on my Camilla Rose naturals gel to arrive so I can try both new products at once haha I feel like a kid at Christmas time. so glad you made this challenge. rollersetting every weekend has me looking forward to wash day now! I always used to put that day off. Part of it was laziness and part of it was because it was annoying to figure out what to do with my hair. Now, I don't have to stress about what style I'm going to do- I know I'm rollersetting. So I can focus on getting better at the technique with time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> I promised lulu97 I wouldn't post hair pics for a while as my sets always look the same, but I set my hair with leave-in and water only so if it looks different I'll post pics. If not, I'll be asleep.



toaster Girl, you better post those pictures so I can see those juicy curls. We are women and we are allowed by nature to change our minds! lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

MissCrawford said:


> Soooo does anyone know if the french hair pins are any better than the Diane version or not? I asked earlier but no response.....



MissCrawford I'm sorry Lady, but I have no experience with french hair pins. I've only used snap on magnetic rollers and I secure them with duckbill clips (I think that's what they are called) 

At some point, I would like to venture out and try other rollers like flexi rods and curlformers but I'm having too much fun with what I know will work for sure. Hope someone will chime in with experience.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 7, 2014)

hi MissCrawford- i don't know because i never tried those pins before. i'm sorry i can't help you. maybe someone else who knows will chime in later!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2014)

MissCrawford said:


> Soooo does anyone know if the french hair pins are any better than the Diane version or not? I asked earlier but no response.....



I have tried the pins from the BSS and they weren't great. Granted neither ess my technique, but the plastic on the end was not smooth so ny scalp got annoyed


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 7, 2014)

lol toaster you are fine. i love seeing everyone's new pictures! shoot i know i post way too many photos as it is...and here's another one ahaha. yeah, i'm hype but i finally got good at braiding so here goes another protective style on an old rollerset:


i did a french braid going up the back of my head, and a little donut bun on top


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> lol toaster you are fine. i love seeing everyone's new pictures! shoot i know i post way too many photos as it is...and here's another one ahaha. yeah, i'm hype but i finally got good at braiding so here goes another protective style on an old rollerset:  i did a french braid going up the back of my head, and a little donut bun on top



Pretty! I've been wanting to try that style for a while but I keep forgetting to do it.

*Adds this to my list*


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> lol toaster you are fine. i love seeing everyone's new pictures! shoot i know i post way too many photos as it is...and here's another one ahaha. yeah, i'm hype but i finally got good at braiding so here goes another protective style on an old rollerset:
> View attachment 245387
> 
> i did a french braid going up the back of my head, and a little donut bun on top



Girllll.... when can you teach ME how to braid?! That is just gorgeous!

I've never used mesh rollers so I've never compared French/beauty supply pins. If (when) I buy the hourglass rollers I was just planning on ordering the pins the website sells.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 7, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> This week's roller set and notes:
> 
> I used all pink 1 3/4 inch rollers except in the very top area where my layers are the shortest. I used the purple 1 1/2 inch rollers for that area and grabbed an idea from Blairx0 and used snap on caps from some other rollers I had laying around. I love how we always pick up tips and tricks from each other! You Ladies rock!
> 
> ...



Front braid is GORGEOUS!! I must find that YouTube video!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 7, 2014)

thank you ladies! you're so sweet. 
toaster- it took me a while to learn. all i can say is practice and be confident!  when i first started braiding, i kept comparing myself to other people, but you can't do that. just practice doing simple styles on days you don't have to go to work/school (like the weekend) and when you finally can do it right, you can wear it out. honestly it took me a couple months to braid right- but i'm a slow learner when it comes to hair lol.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Feb 7, 2014)

I got my knock off curlformers in the mail today.  It had the chemical smell that everyone talks about on youtube.  I put them in a basin with a little dish washing detergent and SO Sexy conditoner wtih water.  I let them soak overnight and all day today.  I will lay them out on a towel to dry and hopefully that will take care of the smell so I can use them next week.


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

Pictures of last nights set. I only used the it's a 10 leave in and water. Got my time down to about 40 minutes only using 1 product. Since I planned on bunning this set right away I didn't see the need to use a holding product. My hair came out vey soft and shiny. I'm sure the curls would have dropped and frizzed in humidity, but they were still cute. 

Pictures of immediately taking down the rollers, after I moisturized and sealed, and of my edges and hairline filling in due to Hairfinity and my sulfur pomade.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

toaster Beautiful!!!


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> toaster Beautiful!!!



All because of you my dear!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Think I wanna try a set again. I have some purple magnetics with the clamp just chillin unopened in the plastic bags.



Yeah, I'm definitely gonna roller set. I wanna use it to stretch my hair, so I can do an actual style instead of these two big braids. I am style inept.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely gonna roller set. I wanna use it to stretch my hair, so I can do an actual style instead of these two big braids. I am style inept.



Welcome back!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 7, 2014)

Last weeks set. I have not worn my hair out since taking the rollers out, therefore I will not be washing this week coming up. Makes no sense. My hair didn't even have a life.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2014)

You ladies got me serious about setting and perfecting my skills. I plan to pick up some its a 10 products tomorrow. Is it the leave in I need to look for or something else extra special I can't live without. 

Also you ladies being so active with your pictures and your advice inspired me to look my own setting methods and not be down about myself for not getting it perfect, but think about how I've gotten better and how happy my hair is that I never quit. I reflect about it in my most recent blog post
http://herampersandhim.com/2014/02/07/natural-hair-rollersetting-from-failure-to-success/

Thanks for keeping the good times rolling. hehehe


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

I really wish someone would have told me that roller setting was possible at shorter lengths, so this post is for the Ladies that are lurking that are thinking they can't roller set because of their length. This is my daughter's hair and it is fairly short...around chin length on the sides and shoulder length in the back. She is transitioning and I'm not quite sure when her last relaxer was...but I know it's been well over a year. 

1st picture- I left one roller out to show her hair qualities. Her hair shrinks up like nobody's business and she has maybe 3-4 inches of relaxed hair. Some areas are 100% natural...mostly around her nape area.

2nd/3rd picture shows her roller pattern.

4th picture was taken this past December, but this is how most of her sets turn out. 

When I first started roller setting her hair, I used to get so frustrated because I was not used to rolling hair so short but like I stress...practice makes perfect. Finally after 4 months, I have her roller pattern down and finally nailed a technique to get the results she likes.

Products/Regimen are somewhat different from mine for a number of reasons. 
1) For the life of me, I can't get her to moisturize on a regular basis nor sleep with her bonnet. She says the moisturizer makes her hair "flat" and the bonnet is itchy. So I use heavier products on wash day that can keep her hair moisturized for a whole week and she sleeps on a satin pillowcase
2) Her texture is very curly and kinky...especially in the crown so I have to add more products in those areas and it has to be soaking wet before I roll it.

Before washing:
Deep condition on dry hair with Hairveda Sitrinillah deep conditioner for a few hours and then steam for 20 minutes. This is important because I think this is where most of her moisture comes from.

She washes and conditions in the shower with Elucence moisture benefits shampoo and conditioner. I tried to teach her how to co-wash but she's not down with that. It doesn't make sense to her yet, but I'm working on it. 

Use Paul Mitchell the conditioner as a leave in. I tried my beloved it's a 10 and it did give great detangling properties but because she does not moisturize on a regular basis, I needed something heavier.

After removing her rollers, I moisturize it with Carol's Daughter Healthy hair butter, use Kinky Curly Custard for hold and do 4 Bantu knots to stretch the roots out overnight. She can get 3-4 days out of this style and then before you know it, she's in my room searching for one of my beanies. 

She's an un-official member of this challenge so I will update her progress at the end of the year. Hope this post helps someone!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2014)

lulu97

Great job mom! Her hair has serious bling and your roller patter is on point. By the end of the year she is going to he setting on bigger rollers just like you


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

lulu97 What size rollers does she use? Her hair is so pretty and shiny!

Is there a rule as to what size rollers are "right" for your length? I know people say smaller rollers for curlier styles and larger rollers for straight styles, but is there a standard way to figure out what size you should be using?

Also, has anyone seen GettingKinky??


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

Blairx0 I like all the It's a 10 products I've tried, but if you already have a staple DC/ conditioner I would just pick up the leave-in.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2014)

lulu97   What is your technique for Bantu knots ? Do they really stretch the roots?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 What size rollers does she use? Her hair is so pretty and shiny!  Is there a rule as to what size rollers are "right" for your length? I know people say smaller rollers for curlier styles and larger rollers for straight styles, but is there a standard way to figure out what size you should be using?  Also, has anyone seen GettingKinky??



toaster Thanks Lady! I use the Diane 1 1/2 inch on her. I have to admit that I wish I had a smaller roller because I'm not able to wrap her hair around as many times as I'd like. And yes, the general rule is the larger the roller the straighter the hair will turn out so that's why I'm going to stick with that size for a while on her hair.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 7, 2014)

So I'm finding I only get breakage when I rollerset straight... so so sad.

So i have to flat iron if i want straight hair. I rollerset curly today and all was well.

I lost so much hair. I will revisit maybe next year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 7, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> lulu97   What is your technique for Bantu knots ? Do they really stretch the roots?  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



sharifeh This is the technique I use:

http://youtu.be/AURbiW5qBsk

Fast forward to the 5 minute mark. 

A few pointers to assist the bantu knots in stretching the roots:
1) After the rollers are completely dry, wait about 10 minutes before removing them so they can cool.
2) After take down, put a small amount of moisturizer or oil in your hands and focus it in the roots area and ends.
3) I finger comb out the curls from the actual roller set and then make 1 to 3 bantu knots. It really just depends on how good of a job I did with getting my roots straight before hand.
4) Secure them with scrunchies. They are easier to sleep in, more secure and are able to provide more tension at the scalp. They are also soft so they wont cause damage.


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been watching roller set videos on YouTube and I think the rollers I'm using are too small for my length. I've been loving my results so I won't go up until the larger hourglass mesh rollers are in stock.

I'm BSL and using 1 1/8 inch rollers. I do roll a lot of times to get to my scalp, but they dry in 90 minutes. Perhaps by June/July I'll move up to 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 and stay there for a long while.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> So I'm finding I only get breakage when I rollerset straight... so so sad.  So i have to flat iron if i want straight hair. I rollerset curly today and all was well.  I lost so much hair. I will revisit maybe next year.



brownb83 So sorry about the breakage!!!! I hate to see you go but you know what's best for your hair. Make sure you drop in and chat with us from time to time. *tear*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2014)

toaster said:


> I've been watching roller set videos on YouTube and I think the rollers I'm using are too small for my length. I've been loving my results so I won't go up until the larger hourglass mesh rollers are in stock.  I'm BSL and using 1 1/8 inch rollers. I do roll a lot of times to get to my scalp, but they dry in 90 minutes. Perhaps by June/July I'll move up to 1 1/2 or 1 3/4 and stay there for a long while.



toaster I was using 1 3/4 at BSL. Give it a try and see how you like it. I'm going to stay at that size until I reach waist them move up to the grey 2 inch. Yay for reaching milestones!!!


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 8, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> brownb83 So sorry about the breakage!!!! I hate to see you go but you know what's best for your hair. Make sure you drop in and chat with us from time to time. *tear*



I'm not leaving!! . Lol I'm just doing curly sets not straight ones.

*sits in thread*


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 8, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> So I'm finding I only get breakage when I rollerset straight... so so sad.  So i have to flat iron if i want straight hair. I rollerset curly today and all was well.  I lost so much hair. I will revisit maybe next year.



What kind of heat protectant are you using? When I don't use a cone based serum, I get a lot if breakage, but when I do, I get very little. Also, I make sure I keep a spray bottle around to ensure my hair stays wet enough to comb as once it even attempts to dry, it becomes a challenge.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 8, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 What size rollers does she use? Her hair is so pretty and shiny!  Is there a rule as to what size rollers are "right" for your length? I know people say smaller rollers for curlier styles and larger rollers for straight styles, but is there a standard way to figure out what size you should be using?  Also, has anyone seen GettingKinky??



Small rollers for curl and volume and long roller for straighter results, but I use bigger rollers because it reduces drying time for me now. There is no rule, but digging in grey matter, I remember hearing once you should have enough hair to roll on the roller at least 3 times up. I could be wrong with that because I've seen people use bigger with less, but once again, bigger rollers achieve straighter hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## rririla (Feb 8, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I really wish someone would have told me that roller setting was possible at shorter lengths, so this post is for the Ladies that are lurking that are thinking they can't roller set because of their length. This is my daughter's hair and it is fairly short...around chin length on the sides and shoulder length in the back. She is transitioning and I'm not quite sure when her last relaxer was...but I know it's been well over a year.  1st picture- I left one roller out to show her hair qualities. Her hair shrinks up like nobody's business and she has maybe 3-4 inches of relaxed hair. Some areas are 100% natural...mostly around her nape area.  2nd/3rd picture shows her roller pattern.  4th picture was taken this past December, but this is how most of her sets turn out.  When I first started roller setting her hair, I used to get so frustrated because I was not used to rolling hair so short but like I stress...practice makes perfect. Finally after 4 months, I have her roller pattern down and finally nailed a technique to get the results she likes.  Products/Regimen are somewhat different from mine for a number of reasons. 1) For the life of me, I can't get her to moisturize on a regular basis nor sleep with her bonnet. She says the moisturizer makes her hair "flat" and the bonnet is itchy. So I use heavier products on wash day that can keep her hair moisturized for a whole week and she sleeps on a satin pillowcase 2) Her texture is very curly and kinky...especially in the crown so I have to add more products in those areas and it has to be soaking wet before I roll it.  Before washing: Deep condition on dry hair with Hairveda Sitrinillah deep conditioner for a few hours and then steam for 20 minutes. This is important because I think this is where most of her moisture comes from.  She washes and conditions in the shower with Elucence moisture benefits shampoo and conditioner. I tried to teach her how to co-wash but she's not down with that. It doesn't make sense to her yet, but I'm working on it.  Use Paul Mitchell the conditioner as a leave in. I tried my beloved it's a 10 and it did give great detangling properties but because she does not moisturize on a regular basis, I needed something heavier.  After removing her rollers, I moisturize it with Carol's Daughter Healthy hair butter, use Kinky Curly Custard for hold and do 4 Bantu knots to stretch the roots out overnight. She can get 3-4 days out of this style and then before you know it, she's in my room searching for one of my beanies.  She's an un-official member of this challenge so I will update her progress at the end of the year. Hope this post helps someone!!!



lulu97...It sounds like your daughter and my daughter have the same hair practices....like I said my daughter would have dreds by the time the week was out if I didn't rollerset it, she hates to sleep in a bonnet and I have to moisturize for her or it's not happening! Hopefully when they get older they will start to appreciate hair care lol.... Until then I guess it's up to us to instill "hair values" LOL! Keep up the good work mommy her hair is beautiful!


----------



## toaster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you Saludable84!

I've been loving "big hair" lately so I'll stick to my smaller rollers for now. I'll also probably purchase some larger ones for an experiment in a few months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I'm not leaving!! . Lol I'm just doing curly sets not straight ones.  *sits in thread*



brownb83 *Wipes brow* 
Whew!!! Yay! I love it when you post...I had got sad for a moment when I thought you were leaving.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 8, 2014)

brownb83

What is a curly vs. straight set?  Is the straight set on stretched hair?  Bigger rollers?  TIA

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2014)

One day I'mma come up in here and my roller sets are going to look like the 1st picture. 

Then I'mma throw up in one big bantu knot for a few days and when I take it down, it's gonna look like the 2nd picture.

Gimme 3 years...I'mma be swanging all over the place!


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 8, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> What kind of heat protectant are you using? When I don't use a cone based serum, I get a lot if breakage, but when I do, I get very little. Also, I make sure I keep a spray bottle around to ensure my hair stays wet enough to comb as once it even attempts to dry, it becomes a challenge.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I use a moisrurizer not a serum... the moisrurizer does have cones in it but the serum is something to think about. Thx


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> brownb83
> 
> What is a curly vs. straight set?  Is the straight set on stretched hair?  Bigger rollers?  TIA
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I set my hair on small rollers and just wear my hair curly.

The larger rollers produce waves/ spirals and or straight hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 8, 2014)

Just took my bantu knot down from my roller set a few days ago. My roots did NOT lay flat this time...I should have did 3 instead of one but on a good note I do like the looser curls 1 bantu knot gives versus 3.

Y'all don't laugh at my side braid attempt. I had a hard time after I got to the crown and kept braiding around and not down like I should have. But I'm going to work on getting better at it. I'll keep this braid in until my next wash day and just spritz moisturizer on it every couple of days. Have a good weekend Ladies! xoxo


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Your side braid looks nice and thick!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Have  of you ladies tried the Sallys GVP for its a 10? How does it compare.

Meanwhile I am sleeping in some dc and will set tomorrow


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> Also, has anyone seen GettingKinky??



toaster Hi there!  I've been out of the country on vacation for the past 2 weeks, this thread has been very active I'm trying to catch up on all I missed. Everyone's hair looks great!

  My hair really needs some TLC. I'm getting a texlax touch-up on Thursday so I'm not sure when my next roller set will be.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm setting today. I'm excited to attempt again, now with different expectations and purposes.

Blairx0 you said you usually bun your set for the week right? How do you moisturize your hair in between wash days?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Have  of you ladies tried the Sallys GVP for its a 10? How does it compare.  Meanwhile I am sleeping in some dc and will set tomorrow



I don't care how it works; at GVP prices I will buy it just because!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Under the dryer. I did a half mohawk, half pony tail set. I was feeling too lazy to do the entire head the regular way. Aint nobody got time for that. I will do some type of large flat twist style and bun it when I'm done.


----------



## Renewed1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have to perm, DC and roller set my hair today.

I don't feel like it.  Ugh let me start my hair day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Fresh out the oven...I mean dryer. 

Hair nicely stretched. I will wear it with two large twists pinned back, with the little curled side swoop for a day or two. Then I will put some twists in for a week. Hair feels really soft.

Next time I will stop being lazy and do a full regular set. The mohawk part came out great, but the roots of the pony tails had some uhh...issues. 

EnExitStageLeft Saludable84 ronie















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

That's lovely Froreal3! I used to just apply a little oil and butter to my set during the week because the DC beforehand and leave-in would keep my hair moist. Now I'm using the Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator to moisturize because water is further down the ingredient list. It works well.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Fresh out the oven...I mean dryer.   Hair nicely stretched. I will wear it with two large twists pinned back, with the little curled side swoop for a day or two. Then I will put some twists in for a week. Hair feels really soft.  Next time I will stop being lazy and do a full regular set. The mohawk part came out great, but the roots of the pony tails had some uhh...issues.  EnExitStageLeft Saludable84 ronie  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



You did a beautiful job stretching your hair!  I have that same metal flower hair clip too!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Fresh out the oven...I mean dryer.   Hair nicely stretched. I will wear it with two large twists pinned back, with the little curled side swoop for a day or two. Then I will put some twists in for a week. Hair feels really soft.  Next time I will stop being lazy and do a full regular set. The mohawk part came out great, but the roots of the pony tails had some uhh...issues.  EnExitStageLeft Saludable84 ronie  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Froreal3 what products did you use after shampoo, to set and after dried??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> That's lovely Froreal3! I used to just apply a little oil and butter to my set during the week because the DC beforehand and leave-in would keep my hair moist. Now I'm using the Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator to moisturize because water is further down the ingredient list. It works well.



Thanks toaster! I may try that.



KiWiStyle said:


> You did a beautiful job stretching your hair!  I have that same metal flower hair clip too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thanks KiWiStyle! Got it from Wallyworld (Wal-mart) for about four bucks.



KiWiStyle said:


> Froreal3 what products did you use after shampoo, to set and after dried??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



After I washed and dced, I used a little bit of Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake hair cream, and sealed with some Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai oil. Hair feels really moisturized. I like the limited tangles I get with my hair stretched. It is just like a reverting flat iron job. I like it. I will probably twist my hair with some Qhemet Amla & Olive or My Honey Child Buttery Soy.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3

It's stretched nice! I love!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks FroReal what leave-in did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3

 GAWD YASSSSSS!

I've never seen 4B hair stretch that nicely with a standard magnetic set and still have noticeable curl. 

I need a routine run down, products and all .


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

Froreal3

Great job! Why did you ever stop setting?

To answer your previous question I have been bunning for a while now because Chicago is freezing! I tuck my ends and I moisturize them every other night or so and seal them in the morning and then re tuck. I twist my ends prior to pinning them inside my bun, so I used a water based leave in. Darcy's daily leave in and I seal with a butter blend. I have done this on my length too and had little reversion because of the bun placement


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> GAWD YASSSSSS!
> 
> ...



EnExitStageLeft Thanks sis! Yeah, I used the purple magnetics with the covers. Some of them were hanging a little loose for my tastes though. I was actually bummed about this set, but I wasn't tryna wear it out anyway, so it wasn't a big deal. Them damn pony tails had my roots all puffed up.  The other two sets I did looked much better. I think I'm gonna try stretching w/rollersets more often.

ETA: Girl, I didn't do anything different. Like I said, this set was kinda whack for me. lol I quickly bunned that mess up. I used some APB Blueberry hair cream, sealed with some HV Cocasta, let that air dry in twists over night since it was about 10:00pm. Then I spritzed with water and added some Elasta QP Design Foam (though I probably didn't need this). That's it. Oh yeah, I did get a good cowash and DC in before I did all that. 



Blairx0 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Great job! *Why did you ever stop setting?*
> 
> To answer your previous question I have been bunning for a while now because Chicago is freezing! I tuck my ends and I moisturize them every other night or so and seal them in the morning and then re tuck. I twist my ends prior to pinning them inside my bun, so I used a water based leave in. Darcy's daily leave in and I seal with a butter blend. I have done this on my length too and had little reversion because of the bun placement



Because I'm lazy and twists are easy to put in. I've even been even lazier by only doing humongous twists instead of my standard medium to small.  

Blairx0, thanks for the bunning tips. I want to start doing this. I moisturize and seal every other day as well. Are you still setting weekly? If so, are you noticing any breakage of lack of retention from it? Although I usually mess with my hair weekly (washing, detangling, twisting), I'm scared rollersetting that often will be extra manipulation. What say you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks FroReal what leave-in did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




KiWiStyle Sorry I wasn't clear. I just used the APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair cream as a leave in/moisturizer and sealed with the Cocasta. Actually I layered the APB Blueberry leave in (thin SSI Cococreme consistency) under the Blueberry hair cream on one side of my head, but I got tired of all that layering. So for the rest of my head I just used the cream.

I let it dry in my hair over night in twists (I was sleepy). Then this morning I used a little of the Elasta QP Design Foam and spritzed some water before putting the rollers in. I honestly probably didn't need the foam. I just used it because that is what I'm used to.

After the set was dry, I used a smidgen of Qhemet Amla & Olive on my ends only to put in the two large twists that are pinned in the back of my head.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have been seetibg weekly since July of 2012 and have only had success, Froreal3 no breakage. I have issues with shedding but I am heavy shredder by nature. Don't be scarred!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

This week's set has issues.I was too heavy handed with my gvp its a 10 , too sloppy when rolling and too anxious to get away from the dryer.

I was under for  an hour an half, but had so much product I wasn't dry. In fairness i thought my fridge was broken and I felt rushed to get finished so I could move my perishables. Alas the fridge is fixed and I will set again for valentine's day.

Enough chatter here is my curly pony.


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> This week's set has issues.I was too heavy handed with my gvp its a 10 , too sloppy when rolling and too anxious to get away from the dryer.



How was the GVP leave in? Why do you feel like you were too heavy handed? I do think a little goes a very long way, at least with the original version. I'm happy about that because it costs so much, but I'm used to using a LOT of product so it's a weird feeling.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2014)

toaster lulu97

Have either of you lovely ladies tried the + keratin version of it's a 10, if so please review

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 9, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> toaster lulu97  Have either of you lovely ladies tried the + keratin version of it's a 10, if so please review  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva It's really no different than the one without keratin...well for me. Awesome detangling properties, very moisturizing, helps with frizz...same amazing things I love as the original. It's just more expensive...and obviously has keratin. If I'm at the store and they are sold out of the original, I'll pick the other one up without a second thought.


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I'm still on my first bottle of the leave-in so I've only tried the regular formula. My hair can be kind of protein sensitive, so I don't think I'll try the version with keratin. 

I do  the regular version, however. I'm trying to plan my wash and go's for the weekends in the spring/summer and I was wondering if I could layer the It's a 10 with a curly conditioner and then add gel. That's probably wasting the product, but I always want it on my hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you both for the quick replies!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 9, 2014)

toaster

The leave in was thicker than I expected. I was thinking it was going to be water-y but it was more like a thin lotion/ I sprayed it into my hand and spread it into my hair that way. I think I just sprayed too many pumps in my hand. Next time I will do maybe 4-5 pumps per section and roll that way. 

How much do you use?


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

Blairx0 It is like a thin lotion! I spray it into my hands and apply as well. I set my hair in 8 sections (3 curlers per section) and I use 3 pumps of product per section. 

Basically I unravel 1 twist, spritz the leave-in into my hands 3 times, apply to section. Detangle. *Separate 1/3 of the section, spritz with plain water, detangle, roll.* Repeat the bolded 2 times. Move on to the next twist.

I think it helps having my hair pre-parted for the shampooing/ DCing/ cowashing/ rinsing process. Makes the actual setting a lot easier.


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

At the end of the night when I'm moisturizing and sealing my hair I always think my hair looks like Corrine Bailey Rae's hair. Then I look at pictures of her hair and come back to reality.


----------



## ronie (Feb 10, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Fresh out the oven...I mean dryer.   Hair nicely stretched. I will wear it with two large twists pinned back, with the little curled side swoop for a day or two. Then I will put some twists in for a week. Hair feels really soft.  Next time I will stop being lazy and do a full regular set. The mohawk part came out great, but the roots of the pony tails had some uhh...issues.  EnExitStageLeft Saludable84 ronie  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


Froereal3
Thanks for the tag girlie. I just saw this as I been using my iPad, and I can't see mention. Your hair came out lovely. I do have the same metal clip, and it is super cute. I love the side up do. I'm cowashing my hair today, and I am inspired, lol. I use to roller set my hair, and everyone s else hair at my house since I was 16. But we were all relaxed then, so I don't know how my skills will do on my 4b mess. I usually use 2 bobby pins to keep the rollers in place. Would you think that the covers are better to keep the hair smooth? 
I'm on a stay home vacation, so this is the perfect time for me to experiment. 
Great job missy, I will tag you if it looks decent.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 10, 2014)

ronie said:


> Froereal3
> Thanks for the tag girlie. I just saw this as I been using my iPad, and I can't see mention. Your hair came out lovely. I do have the same metal clip, and it is super cute. I love the side up do. I'm cowashing my hair today, and I am inspired, lol. I use to roller set my hair, and everyone s else hair at my house since I was 16. But we were all relaxed then, so I don't know how my skills will do on my 4b mess. I usually use 2 bobby pins to keep the rollers in place. Would you think that the covers are better to keep the hair smooth?
> I'm on a stay home vacation, so this is the perfect time for me to experiment.
> Great job missy, I will tag you if it looks decent.



Ooo ronie I can't wait to see. If you've set before, I'm sure it will be fine. I do think the covers helped smooth it a bit. But the white Capelli Care Hour Glass rollers (I used them for my fist set, not this one) were easier to get the hair on. I think I will use a combo of both when I set next week.

Blairx0 your pony tail is so very thick and luscious. I'm getting high density envy.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a curlformer set on Friday as a test run for next weekend. It came out nice. It had good hold and it was light, fluffy and soft. I could see my ends needed some help though. I separated the curls and it looked OK. My SO said it looked like I just took the rollers out and left it. He doesn't get I'm a natural head and can't comb through my hair. But he's a guy so I asked my girl tashboog and she said it looked fine. So I'm going with that.

I put a bonnet on it and slept on it. It looked OK but it felt like it needed moisture. I couldn't think of anything to put on it to keep it from reverting. It was hard to lift, so I put it into a puff.

Last night I put marshmallow balm on each section and put it on perm rods. When it was dry, I separated each curl. It was really full and looked nice and felt nice. Slept on it overnight and my right side didn't hold up so well so that must be the side I sleep on. The rest of it survived. Again, it was a little too stiff to readjust. So I put one of those comb bands around the front. I brought a band to put it into a puff just in case. I'm not sure with this weather how it will hold up.

I like rollersetting. I'm just not sure how it will work for me at my current length which is about EL/NL. If my back was long enough to put in a banana clip bun I would be set. I could wear the front curly and put the back up. 

I plan to try to wear my hear curly a few days this week and then transition to my LF Erin wig.

I will do a rod set next weekend for an event and post pictures then.


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

faithVA

I just typed out a super long response and it got lost. I wanted to say that I think rollersetting would work for any length as long as you have the appropriate sized rollers. If your hair isn't long enough to clip up, you can rollerset and wear your hair curly for a few days and then transition to wigs. It's pretty low manipulation once the set is done, and because your hair will be curly you can try to ignore your ends for a bit. I imagine that if you went a few months with setting and wigs and little to no dusting you might be surprised with how your ends looks.

If you use a moisturizing DC and leave-in before your set you may be surprised by how moisturized your hair really is. I started out just using a little oil and butter to seal my ends every night, but I ended up purchasing the Entwine Couture Butter Cream Hydrator because it has water further down the ingredient list. It works wonderfully, but it has dimethicone in it. Froreal3 suggested a Qhemet product that also has water down the ingredient list, but I'm assuming it doesn't have cones.

Can't wait to see your pictures next week!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2014)

1st pic
Day 2 of my side braid. The length was pretty frizzy from me not tying it down before bed but I still liked it.

2nd pic
Day 3 of my side braid. Sorry the pic is blurry...was trying to show the back. I pinned the braid down after I wrapped it around.

I love this style! Roller setting before hand helped it to lay flat and have the smoothness I prefer. This will def be one of my go to styles.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];19643925]faithVA
> 
> I just typed out a super long response and it got lost. I wanted to say that I think rollersetting would work for any length as long as you have the appropriate sized rollers. If your hair isn't long enough to clip up, you can rollerset and wear your hair curly for a few days and then transition to wigs. It's pretty low manipulation once the set is done, and because your hair will be curly you can try to ignore your ends for a bit. I imagine that if you went a few months with setting and wigs and little to no dusting you might be surprised with how your ends looks.
> 
> ...



I guess what I was trying to get across is that I can really only wear my hair curly for a day. The 2nd day it ends up in a puff because I haven't found a way to get it back into any style. My hair is very stiff by nature, so it doesn't just fall back into place. So I have 1 day of curls and then would have to go into a puff. But I really don't like to wear a puff more than 1 day because it really causes issue with the back of my hair. My rollersets come out great though. 

My hair doesn't stay moisturized for more than a day when it is out no matter what I do or use. I have tried pin curling and bantu knots to try to preserve the style. I think I need more practice with these because I haven't gotten these to work for me yet. I just need more practice. I was going to try the flexi rods to see if I can keep my curly state longer.

At this point it seems that I will need to reset my hair (pincurls, bantu knots, flexi rods) every other day so I can moisturize it. 

I will keep looking for products. I don't do dimethicone and the Qhemet has glycerin which will cause my hair to poof more than it does.

I am going to keep trying different things. I am learning a lot from this thread though. And I like roller sets. I just need to practice and come up with a good maintenance method until my hair grows out.


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

faithVA It's awesome how much you know about your hair. When you figure out how to pin curl please let me know. I watched a ton of YouTube videos and my hair was not cute. I like Bantu knots for preserving the style because you can moisturize and set without the hair reverting. 

Good luck!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 10, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];19644293]faithVA It's awesome how much you know about your hair. When you figure out how to pin curl please let me know. I watched a ton of YouTube videos and my hair was not cute. I like Bantu knots for preserving the style because you can moisturize and set without the hair reverting.
> 
> Good luck!



Aww, you made me feel better. I guess I do know a lot about my hair. Even if it does consist a lot of what doesn't work 

Maybe I need to watch some yt videos on pin curling. I like bantu knots, I just need to figure out the right size based on my length. Too small and the hair is way too curly and you have to put in 50-11 of them. Too big and there is no curl at all. 

My hair is reverting as we speak. I should have a nice ole fluffly afro by 4 pm


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 10, 2014)

hey ladies. hope you all had a fantastic weekend. 
I did a large perm rod set last night. here are some pics: 


The takedown


Here's how my large perm rod set came out. There is a lot of texture in my hair because I didn't use a brush to smooth my hair in the back




All in all, I really liked the big perm rods. the black and the green made the best curl for my hair length (APL). The curls are nice and swingy, like curlformer curls but there is more volume at the roots, which I like. To be honest, this is my favorite rollerset because of the great blend between volume and stretch. This is one of the first sets I feel happy to rock just as it is after separating the curls. 

Doing this set, I used Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker for the first time. 
Mini-review: It has amazing slip, my denman brush just glided through my hair like nothing. It also provides great hold, I can tell this set will last. However, a tiny bit goes a long way. On some of my sections in the front, I used a lot of gel so the curls would "set" well, and now those sections have a film on them :\ I'm going to use less next time.

I have 2 questions for the natural ladies:
1. Do you use a brush or comb to smooth your hair when rollersetting?
2. Has the use of a brush or comb negatively affected your length retention?

Have a great week girls!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

I have 2 questions for the natural ladies:
1. Do you use a brush or comb to smooth your hair when rollersetting?

I use a small tooth comb and lose very little hair as my leave in just allows the comb to glide through. The rest of the week, I finger comb only.

2. Has the use of a brush or comb negatively affected your length retention?

No ma'am. My hair is tangle free and smooth from the roots to ends because I use the small tooth comb. So it actually helps with retention because I'm not struggling with knots and tangles. HTH


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I have 2 questions for the natural ladies:
> 1. Do you use a brush or comb to smooth your hair when rollersetting?
> 2. Has the use of a brush or comb negatively affected your length retention?
> 
> Have a great week girls!



I haven't been doing this for very long, so I'll get back to you in a few months with real answers, but thus far:

I use two combs when smoothing my hair for rollersetting. I use a wide tooth Mason Pearson comb when I'm detangling my hair with conditioner before I set. I also use a medium tooth (definitely nowhere near a rattail comb) to detangle when I apply my leave-in and before I actually roll.

I don't think this will negatively affect my length retention. After the first set my hair has been pretty much detangled for every subsequent set. This makes the combing process very easy. I want to master the wash and go style this year, but I'm worried that going from that to a rollerset every week will require too much detangling. Going from one set to the next makes my hair very smooth and easy.

ETA: I only comb when I set, so twice a week. I take my hair down from it's bun to moisturize it every night but I don't comb it at all.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 10, 2014)

Setting my hair now. Gonna flat iron later


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 10, 2014)

Washed and set my hair a few days ago then lightly flat ironed it... I love roller setting! Air drying, blow drying and flat ironing may work for others but I can't master it... Roller sets are the healthiest choice for me, I hope I can keep it up all year =)


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Cowash day! I have such fun editing my face out of photos.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> Cowash day! I have such fun editing my face out of photos.



Da hayle toaster?! You need to be putting that butta in yo hair, girl!


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

I set my hair with It's a 10 Leave-in and water today. Loving that "combo". I rolled under instead of over. I read that when you use snaps you can get the roller closer to the root if you roll under. It worked really well for the top half of my hair, but not so much for the bottom half. I might to a half/half method next time. 

My rolling time is down to about 35 minutes, which I love. The crown of my hair is getting almost as long as my arms! I pretty much plan to let my hair grow as long as it wants to this time, as I wear my hair up most of the time anyway. I wonder what size rollers I'll be using 2-3 years from now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2014)

I think I may miss my February rollerset. I just got back from vacation and  I'm getting a touchup on Thursday so I won't set this weekend and then I'm going to visit my sister the following weekend so I won't do it then. I'm so sad that I'm already going to miss my goal for the year in just the 2nd month.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I think I may miss my February rollerset. I just got back from vacation and  I'm getting a touchup on Thursday so I won't set this weekend and then I'm going to visit my sister the following weekend so I won't do it then. I'm so sad that I'm already going to miss my goal for the year in just the 2nd month.



Why bot set after you relax? I am not relaxed, but when I was a fresh relaxer and a flat iron made my hair so flat. Maybe rollers will get you some more volume


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 10, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Why bot set after you relax? I am not relaxed, but when I was a fresh relaxer and a flat iron made my hair so flat. Maybe rollers will get you some more volume



I could do a dry rollerset, after she does my hair it's so smooth and shiny that I try to preserve it for at least a week so I won't wash for a least a week . Now that I texlax my hair it's not flat after a touch up.


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

Alright, it took about a month but I have gotten into a roller setting routine. I'll still be around to look at everyone's hair, but I don't expect things to change anytime soon. Once the larger sized capelli care rollers come in I'll post pictures of how that set turns out, and ask how to use roller pins!! 

I included a picture of a section of my hair soaked in conditioner from a few months ago for extra info.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 11, 2014)

Napp 

Where are you?  I thought you bought a new dryer for BF.  I just knew you'd be up in here stuntin' with your sets.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Alright, it took about a month but I have gotten into a roller setting routine. I'll still be around to look at everyone's hair, but I don't expect things to change anytime soon. Once the larger sized capelli care rollers come in I'll post pictures of how that set turns out, and ask how to use roller pins!!
> 
> I included a picture of a section of my hair soaked in conditioner from a few months ago for extra info.
> 
> ...


wow toaster your hair is super long! that first picture you took is incredible! isn't it funny how natural hair can curl up and look sooo short? appearances can be deceiving.


----------



## toaster (Feb 11, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> wow toaster your hair is super long! that first picture you took is incredible! isn't it funny how natural hair can curl up and look sooo short? appearances can be deceiving.



Thank you! The crown of my hair is definitely the longest. When I cut my hair in November of 2012 it was shorter in the back with more volume on the top and crown. I'm sure it would look really silly straightened, but it looks fine in my roller sets and in a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Alright, it took about a month but I have gotten into a roller setting routine. I'll still be around to look at everyone's hair, but I don't expect things to change anytime soon. Once the larger sized capelli care rollers come in I'll post pictures of how that set turns out, and ask how to use roller pins!!
> 
> I included a picture of a section of my hair soaked in conditioner from a few months ago for extra info.



I love the pictures, especially that crown one. Yes, you have to stay around jus to post and keep us motivated


----------



## toaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you faithVA

I love how encouraging this thread is. 

This was my hair in October of 2012. 



I got totally frustrated with law school and life, went into the bathroom and cut it all off pretty much. By January of 2013 it looked like this. 







I hated it and was pretty unhappy, but I stuck with what worked:cowashing and wet bunning. Now that my length is coming back I'm determined to enjoy my hair more, so that when I get frustrated with life I don't take it out on my head. And now I'm obsessed with roller setting, so I'll be doing that for a long while.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];19648587]Thank you faithVA
> 
> I love how encouraging this thread is.
> 
> ...



You did what now? [sitting with mouth agape cuz too lazy too look for emoticon] 

Your twist out looked really cute even for a moment of insanity.  I 

That is some great progress for a 1 year. That is very inspiring.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

Such beautiful hair in this thread. I am airdrying my roller set right now. If it comes out looking half as good as you all ladies sets, i may join this challenge. I will then need either a hooded dryer or one of those bonnet that you use a blow dryer with.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> I have 2 questions for the natural ladies:
> 1. Do you use a brush or comb to smooth your hair when rollersetting?
> ...



What leave in do you use lulu97?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 11, 2014)

ronie said:


> What leave in do you use lulu97?



ronie This bottle of yumminess right here. Don't let the size of the bottle full you as you only need a small amount for roller setting. A 4 oz bottle lasts me about 8 months.

Also, Ladies it's on sale online now at Target.com for $11.99. I normally pay around $17.99


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> ronie This bottle of yumminess right here. Don't let the size of the bottle full you as you only need a small amount for roller setting. A 4 oz bottle lasts me about 8 months.
> 
> Also, Ladies it's on sale online now at Target.com for $11.99. I normally pay around $17.99



Thanks for your reply. I used the keratin version while transitioning, and it made my hair hard as rock. I had dry crunchy hair the next day. At the time i didn't know my hair hates aloe vera. I just checked, and saw that the regular version does not have aloe vera unlike the keratin version. I will pick one up while its on sale.


----------



## toaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Also if you don't want to order online Target will price match in store as long as it's still in stock online. I literally just went to the guest services desk, showed her the ad on my phone, and got the last leave in they had for $11.99. 

Yay!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Also if you don't want to order online Target will price match in store as long as it's still in stock online. I literally just went to the guest services desk, showed her the ad on my phone, and got the last leave in they had for $11.99.
> 
> Yay!



Will check this out to tomorrow


----------



## shortt29 (Feb 11, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> ronie This bottle of yumminess right here. Don't let the size of the bottle full you as you only need a small amount for roller setting. A 4 oz bottle lasts me about 8 months.  Also, Ladies it's on sale online now at Target.com for $11.99. I normally pay around $17.99



Love that's stuff!!! Running to Target ASAP! And Shop Rite also has them on sale this week


----------



## shortt29 (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been so busy with work and school that I haven't had a chance to post but I'm still setting...using curlformers and rollers here is last week's curl former set and a pic 3 days later


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 11, 2014)

Wow !!!! Three day hair on curlformers? That must be some kind of record. What's your secret?


----------



## shortt29 (Feb 11, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Wow !!!! Three day hair on curlformers? That must be some kind of record. What's your secret?


  No secret lol...just pin curls and a satin bonnet

I probably could have made it another 2 days but I worked out extremely hard and needed to cowash that sweat out


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 12, 2014)

I really want to become a master at roller setting. I am getting a lot of SSKs now, and it's hard for me to keep my hair moisturized in this freezing winter weather.

Last night I was ready to try my first roller set with fully natural hair. I cleansed, deep conditioned, and detangled. I saturated it with diluted Lottabody. And then when I sectioned my first piece, I gave up!  My hair just looked very wavy still on the roller; I was pretty sure it wasn't going to straighten and would just be poofy after a few hours. Maybe I should have used a Denman to help smooth instead of a fine tooth comb.

So I put in Curlformers and they came out well. The Lottabody seems more drying than the Jane Carter foam wrap I normally use.  I will probably turn it into a braidout or something.

*Do any of you have suggestions for roller setting dense natural hair with thick strands?* I'm trying to avoid heat as much as I can, but I need to stretch my hair.

TIA!!


----------



## toaster (Feb 12, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> *Do any of you have suggestions for roller setting dense natural hair with thick strands?* I'm trying to avoid heat as much as I can, but I need to stretch my hair.
> 
> TIA!!



AJellyCake

My answer would be to adjust your expectations for the first few sets while you figure out what works. As you continue to roll you'll get more familiar with your hair and will be able to figure out how to get your hair as straight as possible with rollers and no direct heat. There's a reason that even the ladies at the Dominican salons blow out the roots after they set. It's not possible for *every* natural head to get completely straight roots with just a set. It depends on your strands. Also try bantu knots after you set to further stretch the roots.

I'm saying that as a natural with fairly dense hair and thick strands. I currently have a large bun on top of my head with noticeable poof in my roots. It's not going to look like someone's bun that has type 1 hair, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 12, 2014)

My plan for this year was to trim off all my bonelaxed ends. I still have about 4 inches left. But I think these ends are what let me get my hair started on my rollers relatively easily. Now I'm afraid to cut them off, but I want them gone so I can try a wash n go. Decisions decisions.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 12, 2014)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];19653307]I really want to become a master at roller setting. I am getting a lot of SSKs now, and it's hard for me to keep my hair moisturized in this freezing winter weather.
> 
> Last night I was ready to try my first roller set with fully natural hair. I cleansed, deep conditioned, and detangled. I saturated it with diluted Lottabody. And then when I sectioned my first piece, I gave up!  My hair just looked very wavy still on the roller; I was pretty sure it wasn't going to straighten and would just be poofy after a few hours. Maybe I should have used a Denman to help smooth instead of a fine tooth comb.
> 
> ...



Make sure you aren't making your sections too big. Make sure you start pulling it taut as soon as you start rolling it. And not sure how to say this but make sure the hair is completely horizontal or vertical (depending on whether you are on the sides or top) so the roller rolls as close as possible to the scalp. (Does anyone know how to say it bettr than I did?) 

You are still going to have some wave but that should help reduce it. My roots are usually straighter than the rest of my hair


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My plan for this year was to trim off all my bonelaxed ends. I still have about 4 inches left. But I think these ends are what let me get my hair started on my rollers relatively easily. Now I'm afraid to cut them off, but I want them gone so I can try a wash n go. Decisions decisions.



GettingKinky No doubt my relaxed ends stick well to the rollers allowing me to have a firm grip. My nape is natural and I have the toughest time getting that part started on the roller but I'm glad I'm getting practice. lol  

If your ends are healthy, I vote to keep them! I do wash and go curly buns in the summer and my relaxed ends blend just fine with a little scrunching. No need to cut healthy hair for a style unless they are giving you trouble...4 inches is almost a year's worth of progress. Hide the scissors!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 12, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I really want to become a master at rollersetting
> 
> Do any of you have suggestions for roller setting dense natural hair with thick strands? I'm trying to avoid heat as much as I can, but I need to stretch my hair.
> 
> TIA!!



I just did a blog post on some of my trail and errors doing natural roller sets.

Pre part you hair. Try to estimate how many rollers you are going to use per section. This will allow you to make sections that aren't too large which will produce poofy results.

Don't use too much product. a little goes a long way.

Use that comb! I hate combing my hair, but for smooth sets it is needed


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky No doubt my relaxed ends stick well to the rollers allowing me to have a firm grip. My nape is natural and I have the toughest time getting that part started on the roller but I'm glad I'm getting practice. lol
> 
> If your ends are healthy, I vote to keep them! I do wash and go curly buns in the summer and my relaxed ends blend just fine with a little scrunching. No need to cut healthy hair for a style unless they are giving you trouble...4 inches is almost a year's worth of progress. Hide the scissors!



It never occurred to me to try a wash n go with bonelaxed ends. Maybe I'll start experimenting. I wonder if my aloe vera gel will work. 

If it ends up working I'll be upset about the 3 inches I cut off last year. I barely get 5 inches a year so 3-4 inches is a lot.


----------



## ronie (Feb 13, 2014)

I started a post a few days ago about my roller set, but it all disappeared,and i got lazy to repost. No long rambling this time. Overall i was pleased with the results. but i am not sure if i like the look at this length. I might try it again. Here are the pictures. Froreal3


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

I like it ronie! Very shiny. Almost, sheen-y if that makes sense.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 13, 2014)

ronie

Nice work. I think it is cute! I'm surprised you could go without covers. That is more than I can say for myself.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Blairx0 

Speaking of covers, if you ordered the capelli rollers were you planning on purchasing the hourglass or the halo? The hourglass seem like they will help the hair stay in the middle, but the halo rollers might be able to be used with snaps from other rollers. What do you think?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0
> 
> Speaking of covers, if you ordered the capelli rollers were you planning on purchasing the hourglass or the halo? The hourglass seem like they will help the hair stay in the middle, but the halo rollers might be able to be used with snaps from other rollers. What do you think?



I planned on getting the hour glass rollers. My thinking was that with my hair more secure to the roller that taunt pull would remain more consistent throughout and I wouldn't need to the covers to smooth. I am also interested in the rollers to lessen drying time--I feel like the covers would negate much of that effect.

What are you thinking? You know I am stalking the site and already emailed asking for a discount!


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I planned on getting the hour glass rollers. My thinking was that with my hair more secure to the roller that taunt pull would remain more consistent throughout and I wouldn't need to the covers to smooth. I am also interested in the rollers to lessen drying time--I feel like the covers would negate much of that effect.  What are you thinking? You know I am stalking the site and already emailed asking for a discount!



I want 24 of the white, pink, and blue hourglass rollers. And I guess a pack of the pins. I hope I can figure out how to secure the rollers. And yes, if I can get out from under the dryer in an hour that would be great. As soon as they're all in stock I'll probably move on the 1.5 inch size and stay there for most of the year. I don't want to move up too fast because I like the curly look, and it gives me something to look forward to. 

Oh! This last set as I took each roller down I separated the curl into 2. Then I did my usual moisturizing and sealing, pulled my hair into a loose ponytail, made a loose twist of the hanging hair and pinned it down. The next night I had a really pretty curly set! I know you've been thinking about how to preserve the hair, so I wanted to tell you about it. I think waiting for the rollers to curl, and separating each curl into 2 during the takedown process really helped.


----------



## Napp (Feb 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Napp
> 
> Where are you?  I thought you bought a new dryer for BF.  I just knew you'd be up in here stuntin' with your sets.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I have been sick for the last few weeks. I dont have the energy to set my hair right now


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 13, 2014)

Napp said:


> I have been sick for the last few weeks. I dont have the energy to set my hair right now



Sorry to hear that! Get well soon!


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Today while I was applying my DC I actually thought "oh yeah, my hair is curly". I forgot about my natural hair texture since I've been setting. Excited for a few wash and go experiments in the spring, but roller setting has become a way of life.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Today while I was applying my DC I actually thought "oh yeah, my hair is curly". I forgot about my natural hair texture since I've been setting. Excited for a few wash and go experiments in the spring, but roller setting has become a way of life.



Girl I know what you mean! It's so funny when I wash my hair after a roller set. When my waves and curls peep out, I'm like WHOA NOW! And then as I'm working on one side, the other side starts to shrink up as it dries and then I remember why I love roller setting. I know I'm biased but I LOVE my sets and seeing my length...especially without using direct heat.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

lulu97- I love your 3 bantu knot technique!  My stylist curled my hair with a curling iron last night and they were already falling by the time I got home. I slept with 3 bantu knots and Viola!  I have great waves. 

When my hair looks like this it makes me want to go back to using direct heat. But then of course my hair wouldn't look like this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 14, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> lulu97- I love your 3 bantu knot technique!  My stylist curled my hair with a curling iron last night and they were already falling by the time I got home. I slept with 3 bantu knots and Viola!  I have great waves.  When my hair looks like this it makes me want to go back to using direct heat. But then of course my hair wouldn't look like this.



GAWJUS!!! Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Under the dryer as we speak for my monthly wash, set, and wrap!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> GAWJUS!!! Your hair is so pretty!



Thanks! But every time I look at the picture I'm pretty sure I need to trim off 1-2 inches of bonelaxed ends. They are so much thinner than my telaxed hair.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 14, 2014)

My hair is airdrying in a flexirod set. I hope it turns out nice. It would suck to have a great V-day meal prepared and jacked up hair.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 14, 2014)

Rollerset 1st attempt. Still trying to get my product combination right... Planning to try again tonight using more rollers and smaller sections.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Rollerset 1st attempt. Still trying to get my product combination right... Planning to try again tonight using more rollers and smaller sections.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think it looks nice. It looks full and bouncey.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 14, 2014)

bronzephoenix- It looks great. What size rollers did you use ?


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

I reallllyyy want the blue capelli care rollers. Trying to convince myself to wait for the hourglass rollers to be in stock. I hate waiting.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 15, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> bronzephoenix- It looks great. What size rollers did you use ?



Thanks  I believe they were 1 3/4" (peach colored magnetic snap on).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Gorgeous. How long did it take them to dry? Your hair seems so long for that size


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm getting ready to start my wash day and do my curlformer set. It's raining today and I have a dinner at 6. I'm not sure how my hair is going to hold up  I would hate to be a poofy head at dinner.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Feb 15, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Gorgeous. How long did it take them to dry? Your hair seems so long for that size



Thanks! I let them air dry overnight with no problems. I wanted rollers with covers since my hair still has a lot of texture. This was the largest size my Sally's had in stock & I'll probably stick with them until I have to go bigger... I really like the voluminous curls they make.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm getting ready to start my wash day and do my curlformer set. It's raining today and I have a dinner at 6. I'm not sure how my hair is going to hold up  I would hate to be a poofy head at dinner.



Your hair doesn't hold moisture better with some kind of heat?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm getting ready to start my wash day and do my curlformer set. It's raining today and I have a dinner at 6. I'm not sure how my hair is going to hold up  I would hate to be a poofy head at dinner.



Whay kind of hold product do you use?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Your hair doesn't hold moisture better with some kind of heat?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



No The only time my hair holds moisture is when I use glycerin.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Whay kind of hold product do you use?



I've used several but what I have on hand today is Nubian heritage mousse, Eden body works defining creme and natural oasis setting lotion.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've used several but what I have on hand today is Nubian heritage mousse, Eden body works defining creme and natural oasis setting lotion.



You got more than me. I think your curls aren't going anywhere!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 15, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> You got more than me. I think your curls aren't going anywhere!



My curls hold the just start to revert and grizzly. If it looks too much I will just turn it into s puff.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Deep conditioning and will set in two hours or so


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 15, 2014)

All this setting is so inspiring. In two weeks I'll join you all.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 15, 2014)

I just did my first roller set not including curl formers. I attempted many times but could never figure out the right positioning and would give up. I used Komaza Coconut Pudding and yellow hourglass rollers. I spritzed Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer before sitting under the dryer. I'll post a pic when my hair dries.. I'm hoping roller setting will stretch my natural hair better than curlformers.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm gonna condition overnight. I don't feel like setting tonight and I need the moisture.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok, here is my results. I need to practice more but overall I really like it. I asked my Mom to teach me her method, her roller sets are always perfect. Sorry the lighting in my house is terrible. I did a length check and I'm really close to BSL  I only wish I had thicker hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Your hair came out really nice MayaNatural.

How by rollers did you use? I have my eye on some hourglass rollers and wanted to know how many to purchase.

Also what was your dry time like? I know I know so many questions, but I am so curious!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 15, 2014)

Under the dryer with my weekly set.

Pictures to come! I wish I had time to set more than once a week, but alas I'm far too lazy


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 15, 2014)

Blairx0 
Thank you!! You don't have a lot of questions.  I bought 2 packs of yellow and 2 packs of aqua on BF. I think I used 16 rollers.. This was my first set so it wasn't uniformed maybe I could had used less. I have a LCL dryer and it took about 1 hr to dry but I only spritzed my hair lightly with water and applied Komaza coconut pudding. I like these rollers but my hair was getting caught on the spikes when I was removing the rollers. Maybe next time I'll use roller paper or different rollers.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> Blairx0
> Thank you!! You don't have a lot of questions.  I bought 2 packs of yellow and 2 packs of aqua on BF. I think I used 16 rollers.. This was my first set so it wasn't uniformed maybe I could had used less. I have a LCL dryer and it took about 1 hr to dry but I only spritzed my hair lightly with water and applied Komaza coconut pudding. I like these rollers but my hair was getting caught on the spikes when I was removing the rollers. Maybe next time I'll use roller paper or different rollers.



With those type of rollers, I'd definitely use end papers. 

I was the roller set queen when I was relaxed, that was all I did to my hair. Never flat ironed it. I would roller set now but working out and sweating 5 days a week won't cut it.

I plan on maybe doing it on a special occasion or something.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 15, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH
End papers.. I couldn't think of the name lol!! I plan to bun my hair again but I need a method to really stretch my hair all the way down to the roots. My hair stays moisturized longer when it's stretched and buns are smoother. I'm glad to know you a pro.   I have many questions.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 15, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> End papers.. I couldn't think of the name lol!! I plan to bun my hair again but I need a method to really stretch my hair all the way down to the roots. My hair stays moisturized longer when it's stretched and buns are smoother. I'm glad to know you a pro.   I have many questions.



MayaNatural, Hey, I will try to answer! I didn't think about that. I should do that to stretch mine out, I probably have a bun lol...I am just always handling it in it's shrunken state. I think I will buy me some large magnetic rollers and stretch my hair into a bun as well. Thanks for the idea.

And your set came out nice! Don't make me go and order some. Komaza Coconut pudding lol...


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 15, 2014)

I like the white hourglass rollers Blairx0. They added more tension to the hair as I rolled it. Took about an hour to dry under my LCL.


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

I hope dinner and your hair turned out fabulous faithVA!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Under the dryer with my weekly set.
> 
> Pictures to come! I wish I had time to set more than once a week, but alas I'm far too lazy



Once a week seems like a lot to me. I struggle to set once a month.


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Once a week seems like a lot to me. I struggle to set once a month.



GettingKinky what's your wash day routine then? Do you only air dry?


----------



## uofmpanther (Feb 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Once a week seems like a lot to me. I struggle to set once a month.



This is me too. I airdry, so I need to try sitting under the dryer more often.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Once a week seems like a lot to me. I struggle to set once a month.



You make me feel like a champion. One a week is a must!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Once a week seems like a lot to me. I struggle to set once a month.



I set twice a week and it's about 7 hours of my time per week. It seems like a lot on wash days but compared to my cowashing and wet bunning every day/ every other day and having to be wet for hoursssss it's a pretty good trade off for me. 

Plus my buns look better. It's so early for me to see if roller setting is going to hinder my retention (I don't think it will) but smoother buns are worth it for me.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH
Thank you!! I'm still learning. Komaza coconut pudding is really winning for me. I use it as a styler for everything braid outs, twist outs, wash and go, sleek down my hair for buns and setting product. It makes my hair soft with out a crunchy hold.  I have to stretch my hair also or I wouldn't have a bun.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

Does anyone wrap a scarf around their hair while under the dryer? I want to roller set weekly but don't want to cause damage. 

TIA


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2014)

Lurkee said:


> GettingKinky what's your wash day routine then? Do you only air dry?



Lurkee - I just air dry and then bun. Sometimes if I'm not too lazy I will do a braid out. Rollersetting takes me at least 40 minutes to set and 2 hours to dry so that's a lot of additional time. There's no way I can do that on a weeknight and weekend time is precious.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> Does anyone wrap a scarf around their hair while under the dryer? I want to roller set weekly but don't want to cause damage.
> 
> TIA



I don't use a scarf, but I do set weekly with no issues


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

My previous set !


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> I hope dinner and your hair turned out fabulous faithVA!!!



Thank you. Yes, my hair was fabulous and dinner was fabulous. My hair actually looked better after the dinner. 

I tried to take pics but was running late. I will see if they are any good.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> My previous set !



Your sets are getting better and better!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I don't use a scarf, but I do set weekly with no issues



Thank you!! I really like how nice my bun looks today after roller setting. I want to roller set weekly and bun during the week. I guess time will tell if my hair can't handle it.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> My previous set !



Very pretty!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah I tried once a week setting and it was too much manipulation for my hair. I settled into a routine of every 2 weeks. I can make my sets last 2 weeks if I want...sometimes I do but I'd rather wash weekly. On the off week that I don't set, I still cleanse, deep condition with steam and put my hair in 2 braids to rest that week. I'll throw on a beanie or a half wig over the 2 braids when I need to leave the house. It's all about finding a happy medium for your hair.

Edited to add: Also the 2 braids on my off week make a nice big juicy bun if I want to take them down and wear my hair


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

lulu97
Every two weeks might work better for me too if I have to sit under the dryer. I might try air drying on a day that I have off and see how that goes.

BTW: Your bun is giving me life!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Your bun is great!! Air drying sounds great, but it took my hair three days to dry during the summer. Air drying is not an opition. 

I would like another opition in lieu of setting, but i will think about after o purchase my hour glass rollers...lol. I am all about buying these rollers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 16, 2014)

^^^^ Yes, I HATE airdrying too! Just like you, it takes tooooo long for my hair to dry. Sometimes after braiding, I will sit under my hooded dryer for 20-30 minutes to speed up the process.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0
Oh noooo 3 days... That's the reason I no longer do BKO on wet hair. If you find a alternative please me know. I tried banding but it still took a long time to dry.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> Blairx0
> Oh noooo 3 days... That's the reason I no longer do BKO on wet hair. If you find a alternative please me know. I tried banding but it still took a long time to dry.



I tried banding, twist, braids, buns and nothing came close to dry within 48 hours without some heat. I have lo po, dense hair so it is a struggle, but at least once I get the moisture in it stays in.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was looking through old pictures and I think I miss my sets on smaller rollers. I feel like they were more fun. I upgraded when my hair grew, but maybe hair and roller size don't have to grow together. 







These pictures are from march 2013


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Also ...if you will allow me to overshare those small rollers had my roots smooth!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0
OMG!! Your hair is gorgeous!! What products did you use? Your hair looks so smooth and shiny.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2014)

Blairx0 - there is no such thing as over sharing. We love pictures!! I agree about preferring smaller rollers.


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep! The smaller rollers are awesome. My only con is how long they take to dry. I have to roll my hair a bunch of times on the roller.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Yep! The smaller rollers are awesome. My only con is how long they take to dry. I have to roll my hair a bunch of times on the roller.



That's why I want to try strawllers. Even at smaller diameters the dry time should be reasonable.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2014)

MayaNatural

There wasn't any products!  I know at the time I was exclusively DC with yogurt and oils. No serum, no holding products, no gel. Just leave in Darcy's daily or Giovanni direct leave in.  I think the DC with heat  made my hair smooth. I was strictly about tension and natural products then


----------



## toaster (Feb 16, 2014)

I want to try Curls Gel-les'c. It's supposed to be in between a gel and a serum. I think it would be nice to use over the It's a 10 leave in for my sets.

The only thing is that I moisturize and seal my hair every night, so I don't want to have too much product on my hair when I set. I guess I'll just use a tiny tiny bit. Back to Target tomorrow.

ETA: I might just purchase the It's a 10 Serum and finish out my collection. I just mailed 3 products to my mom to decrease my stash and I'm already trying to replace them.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow I haven't posted in here in a while. I did a curl former set and thought I was going to sit under the dryer but yeah that lasted like 25 minutes. Im trying to air dry b4 bed so we shall see bc I don't want to sleep in these things!  Pics to come in the morning.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

So here's my set. I really never know how to style my hair when doing a curlformer set. The last pic is the styled pic. 















Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 17, 2014)

Blairx0 I want to try a Naptural85 yogurt DC soon. Your sets turned out fabulous. Thanks for sharing. 

toaster My local Walgreens had some it's a 10 products on clearance along with some other product lines that I never tried before. I didn't buy anything because I never heard reviews on them.. I'm going back today *cross fingers* they are still there. Are you natural? Thanks


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 17, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
Gorgeous!!! Your curlformers set turned out beautiful!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 17, 2014)

I like smaller rollers too, and my drying time was not affected, but my only issue was volume. Im not a volume junkie, so once my hair passed my bra strap, the volume became harder to handle and takes a while to drop. Since my styling is very limited, I don't need the volume. That might change in the hotter months though.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

MayaNatural

If you don't mind some silicone usage go buy those products!!! And yes ma'am, I am fully natural.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you all for your tips!!! I'll probably try again. I need to give myself a full day though for the whoooooole wash, condition, detangle, roll, dry process. Not looking forward to it. But I'll keep using my Curlformers for now. 



faithVA said:


> Make sure you aren't making your sections too big. Make sure you start pulling it taut as soon as you start rolling it. And not sure how to say this but make sure the hair is completely horizontal or vertical (depending on whether you are on the sides or top) so the roller rolls as close as possible to the scalp. (Does anyone know how to say it bettr than I did?)
> 
> You are still going to have some wave but that should help reduce it. My roots are usually straighter than the rest of my hair



faithVA I'll try to figure out the angles of the roller. I think I understand what you mean. And I think that first section I grabbed was ginormous *blush*. That probably didn't help.



Blairx0 said:


> I just did a blog post on some of my trail and errors doing natural roller sets.
> 
> Pre part you hair. Try to estimate how many rollers you are going to use per section. This will allow you to make sections that aren't too large which will produce poofy results.
> 
> ...



Blairx0 Wow! Your blog looks like I could have written it. I do have hair that loves to tangle, and sometimes my Curlformer sets leave my ends looking like I'm starting to loc. I'll try your tips--especially about combing my hair. 



toaster said:


> AJellyCake
> 
> My answer would be to adjust your expectations for the first few sets while you figure out what works. As you continue to roll you'll get more familiar with your hair and will be able to figure out how to get your hair as straight as possible with rollers and no direct heat. There's a reason that even the ladies at the Dominican salons blow out the roots after they set. It's not possible for *every* natural head to get completely straight roots with just a set. It depends on your strands. Also try bantu knots after you set to further stretch the roots.
> 
> I'm saying that as a natural with fairly dense hair and thick strands. I currently have a large bun on top of my head with noticeable poof in my roots. It's not going to look like someone's bun that has type 1 hair, and I'm okay with that.



toaster True that! I think you made excellent points--especially about adjusting my expectations since I'm new to roller setting. I've been watching a lot of bantu knot videos recently, and I might have to give that a go as well. Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 17, 2014)

MayaNatural Girl run back and get that It's a 10 leave in conditioner! It's by far my favorite hair care product EVER! I can't speak for the other products in the line but toaster always gives them good reviews.

In other news...

*Rubs hands together* Going to do a pre shampoo treatment with coconut oil tonight and then roller set tomorrow. In my Terminator voice "I'll be back"!


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay ladies: How are you all using serums to set your hair? I went out and purchased a serum and I'm going to use it tonight when I roll.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi ladies! I've missed this thread soo much. I'm in awe at the growth I'm seeing in techniques and hair. I will be back in April after I texlax. I'm going back to its a 10 leave in, and I'm going to buy the keracare foam, lottabody, and curls goddess curls. I can't wait to rejoin you ladies. In the meantime keep the sets coming!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 17, 2014)

toaster and lulu97
Thank you!! I'm going to Walgreens right now lol!! I'm praying they still have them on clearance.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 17, 2014)

toaster said:


> Okay ladies: How are you all using serums to set your hair? I went out and purchased a serum and I'm going to use it tonight when I roll.



I re-wet my hair and apply my serum to my hair when it's still dripping a bit. I try to comb it through, but I know I've used enough when detangling is a breeze. If it takes too much, I haven't used enough.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 17, 2014)

toaster said:


> Okay ladies: How are you all using serums to set your hair? I went out and purchased a serum and I'm going to use it tonight when I roll.



I just put the serum directly on my wet hair and it's the only product I use besides LottaBody. I think I need to start using a bit more serum so I get more slip for detangling, but I'm afraid of using too much and my hair looking greasy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 17, 2014)

toaster 

I used serum after my leave in to detangle and add shine prior to setting. It was hard for me because i could never use just the right about. I want to revisit, but it can be frustrating to mess up a good set because i didn't apply enough or applied too much


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Gorgeous!!! Your curlformers set turned out beautiful!



Thank you ma'am


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 17, 2014)

toaster said:


> Okay ladies: How are you all using serums to set your hair? I went out and purchased a serum and I'm going to use it tonight when I roll.



I apply a spray LI to my wet hair then the serum and then the Jane Carters foam.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 17, 2014)

Are y'all talking about serums in general or a particular serum? I need a good one. I have Garnier fructis anti frizz serum for my weave but don't know how it would do on my rollerset hair.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I set my hair in 8 pre-parted sections. I'm thinking I will wet my hair, apply my leave in, detangle, apply the serum to the detangled section, then split my hair in 3 and roll. I usually re-wet each third of the section prior to rolling so it's soaking wet. I hope it works!

ETA: Babygrowth I'm talking about the It's a 10 Miracle Styling Serum, as that's the one I purchased, but I think the advice applies to all serums.


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm in!!!  

I was sick last week and I got lazy about everything, especially my hair which already looked a HM because I hadn't really taken care of it since early December.   I was reading this thread on Friday night and decided that on Saturday I would get my hair trimmed and try a roller set.  

Since my hair is natural, I was concerned that the stylist wouldn't want to roller set my hair and would try to talk me into blow drying and flat ironing my hair.  I was right, she did, but I held firm and my hair turned out wonderfully.  

I was not planning to join another challenge, but this is something that I can see myself doing for the long haul, and you ladies are an awesome inspiration as you all have some beautiful hair!

The only downside is that my hair looks poofy and untouchable, but it's actually very soft and springy.  I look just like my grandma.   

Here's a picture of my day 2 hair (Sunday) after I pin curled it.  Today, my curls are still very springy and bouncy after pin curling again last night.  My roots are a little thick, but that's okay.  I plan to wear my hair in two halo braids (french braids/plaits) after today.  

I will probably roller set every week because I will sweat my hair out from exercising.  

I'll edit this post with my responses to the questions for challengers to answer.  

Please pardon Mt. Vesuvius erupting on my cheekbone.  

Current hair length: *SL stretched*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Loose Natural*
Current Setting method and styling choices:  *My hair was curled going straight back, and after the curls are out, I protective style with plaits or buns*
Current Setting products:  *Haven't tried on my own yet, but stylist used Nairobi products.  Once I start doing them on my own, will update.*
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  *healthy hair, and maximum retention.*
How long do you plan to set?:  *The rest of the year.  I am trying to make APL this year, so I need every inch.*
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 17, 2014)

I just bought the curlformer soft bonnet dryer so gonna use that to set my curlformers with so I dont have to sleep on those darn things. Will let u all know how it is once I get it.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Under the dryer. I eventually ended up adding the serum before I detangled because my hair was extra tangly today. It just wasn't the best setting night. Not because of the new products, but just because. I hope Thursday will be better and I hope this set isn't a total fail. I'm going to put it in 3 bantu knots tonight anyway so I just need my hair to be stretched.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 17, 2014)

prettybyrd

welcome! your set came out looking nice. I have heard good things about Nairobi foam. When you start to use it on your own post a review!


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 17, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> prettybyrd
> 
> welcome! your set came out looking nice. I have heard good things about Nairobi foam. When you start to use it on your own post a review!



Thank you, Blair!  I certainly will.  Before I moved, my standing dryer died, so I will be going to the salon for a few more weeks until I can get my own again.   I'm very excited to give this a try on a regular basis.


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Serum is awesome! I've never used it on my natural hair before but my hair is very soft, smooth, and shiny. I ended up massaging my scalp with my sulfur pomade (grow hair, grow!) moisturizing with the Entwine Butter Cream and sealing with SSI Seyani Hair butter. I usually use a little oil first but I didn't need it because of the serum. I put my hair in two bantu knots in the front and one loose bun in the back (apparently I can't form a proper bantu knot behind me, I'll work on it). 

I'll see what my hair looks like tomorrow.

I really need the Capelli Care rollers. I think my hair would be much smoother with rollers with grips.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 18, 2014)

toaster

I wrote the company about the hourglass rollers are they estimate they will be back in stock by the end of the week. They are also supposed to be writing a Lhcf members only discount code. The code will be posted on vendor's forum so only paying members can see it, but I will post here when they reply to my email


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2014)

The result of my Bantu knots/loose bun from last night. I'm a creature of habit so I ended up putting my hair in a bun. I'll wear it out one day. Maybe Friday after I set again Thursday night.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 18, 2014)

Those are some lush beautiful curls. What size rollers did you use?


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Those are some lush beautiful curls. What size rollers did you use?



Thanks! I just used my 1 1/8 inch rollers. I think the bantu knots/loose bun had more to do with my curls than the actual set. I'm loving the lack of poof at my roots due to the knots/bun. I know that my run tonight will ruin that, but oh well. I considered bantu knotting my hair every night, but that seems like a lot of manipulation and I try to run 5-6 days a week. At least I looked nice today.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2014)

Today's set and notes (for me and for you since I often go back the day before I roller set to see how I can improve from the last set)

Still practicing the mohawk method. I'm getting better but still struggling with the back rollers.

I now have to sit sideways under the dryer cause my tummy is getting huge and the baby goes into ninja mode if I try to sit up straight. And yes, I'mma be rolling until lil man decides to make his debut. Can't stop, wont stop! *Insert hair flip*

The last 4 or 5 sets, I noticed that my hair is longer than my arms can reach and I find myself getting on my tippy toes a lot when I'm rolling. *Giggles and inserts double hair flip*

Securing the roller first with the metal clip before adding the snap on cap keeps the roots a little firmer and is also helping me get used to using bigger rollers that can't fit the snap on cap. 

Music makes me forget about the time it takes to set and dry. Bob Marley's Legend album was like Calgon and straight up took me away.

Oh and Products/Roller setting regimen same as always but I'll list again for the new Ladies joining us:
*Pre-shampoo treatment overnight with coconut oil
*Next day:Cleansed with Hairveda Amala Cream Rinse
*Deep conditioned under steamer with Hairveda Sitrinillah 
*Used it's a 10 leave in to set
Short, simple and sweet always gives me the best results. 
******************************************
Picture TIMMMMEEE!
Pic 1 & 2 My roller pattern
Pic 3
Close up of final results after separating the curls a bit and adding a little Hick's Edge control to my edges. I loved the results so much, I had to put it in black and white! Well that and I'm trying to play around with changing my profile picture here. lol
You can tell where I struggled a bit with the back rollers because a few bottom layers are not reaching it's longest curly point. (The roots are not straight back there if that makes sense) Also my hair was so freaking moisturized and shiny, I didn't need any additional products after. That's the funny thing about regimens...they are nice and all but how my hair behaves and feels ALWAYS trump a strict regimen. If it feels lush and juicy, why moisturize? It's so cool when you start to evolve and realize that at some point along the way, your hair will be the best determining factor in deciding what it needs. It will be up to you to listen and follow suit. 

Pic 4
How I plan to style later on in the week...high bun with a side bang. 

Pic 5: Bonus pic for your laughing pleasure 
Sitting sideways under the dryer fighting my 7 month preggo jelly belly.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 18, 2014)

prettybyrd toaster lulu97
Your hair came out beautiful!! I'm loving roller sets right now. My hair is so smooth and soft. 

I also went back to Walgreens to pick up it's a 10 LI that was on clearance and it was gone.  I'll try Target, either way I'll buy it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 18, 2014)

lulu97 your sets are so impressive. So neat and precise. I hope mine look like that some day.


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Today's set and notes (for me and for you since I often go back the day before I roller set to see how I can improve from the last set)  Still practicing the mohawk method. I'm getting better but still struggling with the back rollers.  I now have to sit sideways under the dryer cause my tummy is getting huge and the baby goes into ninja mode if I try to sit up straight. And yes, I'mma be rolling until lil man decides to make his debut. Can't stop, wont stop! *Insert hair flip*  The last 4 or 5 sets, I noticed that my hair is longer than my arms can reach and I find myself getting on my tippy toes a lot when I'm rolling. *Giggles and inserts double hair flip*  Securing the roller first with the metal clip before adding the snap on cap keeps the roots a little firmer and is also helping me get used to using bigger rollers that can't fit the snap on cap.  Music makes me forget about the time it takes to set and dry. Bob Marley's Legend album was like Calgon and straight up took me away.  Oh and Products/Roller setting regimen same as always but I'll list again for the new Ladies joining us: *Pre-shampoo treatment overnight with coconut oil *Next day:Cleansed with Hairveda Amala Cream Rinse *Deep conditioned under steamer with Hairveda Sitrinillah *Used it's a 10 leave in to set Short, simple and sweet always gives me the best results. ****************************************** Picture TIMMMMEEE! Pic 1 & 2 My roller pattern Pic 3 Close up of final results after separating the curls a bit and adding a little Hick's Edge control to my edges. I loved the results so much, I had to put it in black and white! Well that and I'm trying to play around with changing my profile picture here. lol You can tell where I struggled a bit with the back rollers because a few bottom layers are not reaching it's longest curly point. (The roots are not straight back there if that makes sense) Also my hair was so freaking moisturized and shiny, I didn't need any additional products after. That's the funny thing about regimens...they are nice and all but how my hair behaves and feels ALWAYS trump a strict regimen. If it feels lush and juicy, why moisturize? It's so cool when you start to evolve and realize that at some point along the way, your hair will be the best determining factor in deciding what it needs. It will be up to you to listen and follow suit.  Pic 4 How I plan to style later on in the week...high bun with a side bang.  Pic 5: Bonus pic for your laughing pleasure  Sitting sideways under the dryer fighting my 7 month preggo jelly belly.



Such a great post: informative and funny with beautiful pics. Your set as another poster said is so neat, and your hair came out gorgeous. 
Love the belly pic too. Wishing you a quick and painless ( as painless as can be) delivery. 
If you re 7 months, that means little man is due in April?  That's my birthday month yayy. Love April people, lol.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 18, 2014)

lulu97

I went back to the Mohawk method. I used less rollers. I think I might stick with it from now on. 

I don't get at much volume from the larger rollers, but I get a decent ponytail now.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 18, 2014)

ronie Thanks Lady!!! Well they gave me a due date of May 7th but I'm hoping he will come at the end of April. I don't understand how the doctors say 40 weeks is full term which equates to 10 full months of pregnancy. Ummm no ma'am!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 18, 2014)

@ lulu97 

I hope your new addition comes right on time! I am not in the mommy club, but as my mother says a healthy baby is worth the wait! 

Besides that means you will be squeezing under the dryer and making me envious with those gorgeous sets for a few months longer. You hair is looking lush and lovely. I am sure you are going to be hottest mom on the block!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2014)

prettybyrd

Didn't get a chance to comment earlier but your set looks nice and full!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 18, 2014)

Lulu...why didn't I know you was preggo? Or did I...lol my brain is crazy hahaha! Congrats if I haven't said it before. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 19, 2014)

My hair's a little frizzy because it was the end of the night, but this was the result of my rollerset and wrap the other day:


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful @ werenumber2.  Is your hair  relaxed?


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Beautiful @ werenumber2.  Is your hair  relaxed?



Nope, I'm natural! I keep forgetting to add that info to my siggy. And thank you!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 19, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> Nope, I'm natural! I keep forgetting to add that info to my siggy. And thank you!



Wow you got your hair so straight and smooth. What products did you use? And what size rollers?


----------



## werenumber2 (Feb 19, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Wow you got your hair so straight and smooth. What products did you use? And what size rollers?



GettingKinky - I get mine done at the salon. I'm all thumbs when it comes to trying to curl my own hair .

I do bring along my own bottle of Lacio Lacio leave-in for them to use. I'm not sure what size rollers they put in my hair, but they definitely do the Mohawk technique.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2014)

Same ole, same ole. Hair has been in one big bantu knot since my set. I'm starting to prefer maintaining in one bantu knot. The curls are looser and resembles the curls of the actual roller set. If I do it neat enough, I can just throw on a headband and wear it as a style....which I've actually been doing. Speaking of headbands...they are great at camouflaging my roots since the one bantu knot does not get them as straight. Gotta go shopping for more.  

My hair is nice...but missing the bounce I like. Co-cleansing did not remove enough of the coconut oil as I wish it did as a pre-poo. The good part of that is I haven't had to moisturize because my hair feels good and is shiny but it lacks that uummph I like. Gonna try and push this set for 10-14 days so next wash will def be a shampoo wash. If I can get it to last that long, going to stick with that wash frequency for a while to see how I like it. Will stick with shampoo for a while too because co-cleansing is blocking my roller set bounce!


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

This madness has to stop. I went to Sally's to buy a wide tooth comb as I broke some teeth on my old one. I walked out with 24 1.5 inch magnetic rollers with snaps, roller prong clips to see if that helps with my roots, 32 ounces of wet line xtreme gel (going to try a wash and go next weekend) and the comb I actually wanted to buy.   

Setting this afternoon!

And I still plan on buying the capelli rollers once they're in stock!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2014)

lulu97 I can't believe your hair is so curly with just one bantu know. Mine isn't that curly with 3. I must be doing something wrong. :-(


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2014)

GettingKinky It may have something to do with the amount of time I left it in. It's been in 1 bantu knot for 2 full days. Yesterday I just threw on a headband and wore it in that same bantu knot without taking it down. I coulda went another day but my edges were starting to frizz up something serious so I will just wear it down today. Tonight I'll spritz my edges with a tiny bit of water, moisturize them then apply a little more Hick's edge control and a scarf to tame them overnight. My hair length can go a few more days without moisturizing...my edges dry out the fastest so I have to be mindful of them.  I'll put my hair back into 1 neat bantu knot and keep it in until Sat and wear my hair down again. That's why I prefer 1 knot over the 3 I used to do. I can actually wear it in public. Headbands are about to be my best friend! lol  

Maybe try a holding product or at least wet them a bit with your moisturizer to help mold them a bit if you just have time for overnight setting. HTH


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

toaster I got bad news, your spending spree isn't over yet!

*I posted the capellicare.com discount code in the vendors forum.* The code is to be for paying members only, so please don't post it here ladies. 

According to their twitter account there site will be restocked tomorrow!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 20, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Here's how my large perm rod set came out. There is a lot of texture in my hair because I didn't use a brush to smooth my hair in the back
> View attachment 245833
> View attachment 245831
> View attachment 245835
> ...



Hey girls! Just wanted to give a mini-update on the Camille Rose Naturals Curl Maker that I used for my last perm rod set. The first time I used it, I used Kinky Curly Knot Today as a leave-in underneath it. For my last curlformer set a couple of days ago, I used the Curl Maker alone with nothing else underneath it. The next day, there was no crazy film on my hair like the first time. So I think this gel is something that can't be mixed with leave-ins. It's actually quite moisturizing by itself. Next time, I'm going to try it with oil underneath. 

*Question*: Have any of you guys tried using a steamer to revive an old rollerset/curlformer set/etc? A lot of people use steamers to revive curly/natural hair without washing it, and I was wondering if they could be used to revive an old rollerset so you wouldn't have to start from scratch


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> toaster I got bad news, your spending spree isn't over yet!  I posted the capellicare.com discount code in the vendors forum. The code is to be for paying members only, so please don't post it here ladies.  According to their twitter account there site will be restocked tomorrow!



Oh snap!!! We fancy NI 

Blairx0 Thanks lady for getting the discount. You rock as always!


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Blairx0 I am soooo excited!!! First thing I'm going to do in the morning is buy the pink and blue hourglass rollers. I know I'll be mad at myself for not buying the white ones though... How many pins do you think I need?!

coilyhaircutie

I think Alicia James on YouTube uses her Qredew to moisturize her blown out hair without it reverting. I'll see if I can find the video and link it here. It seemed to work well with her, so I don't see why it wouldn't work with a roller or rod set.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC83pQHAjCQ


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Oh yeah, I came on to sound like a broken record about the It's a 10 Product line.

Since I added the serum I decided to use more shampoo than I usually do. Previously I would apply the shampoo to my scalp and let the residue run down my length as I rinsed. I've noticed that the pumps on all the It's a 10 Products are short, so not that much product comes out with one pump. For each quarter of my hair I used one pump on my scalp and one pump on my length. The shampoo lathers nicely but it feels like conditioner on my hair. When you rinse, however, it feels like shampoo in that your hair feel super clean, but not stripped or tangly. 

I had the easiest DC and detangling session afterwards. The 17 oz It's a 10 Miracle DC that I thought was empty two weeks ago is still hanging in there. I wish I could see inside the bottle or figure out how to open it up, but I won't be throwing it away until it stops pumping product. Coupled with my oil mix I was able to detangle my hair super easily.

I also like the new wide tooth comb I got from Sally's. I'm pretty sure its a Tool Structure volumizing/styling comb. It has long teeth so it gets through my dense hair. I previously used a Mason Pearson seamless comb, and while this comb has seams, so does my medium toothed Tool Structure comb I use to set my hair, and I haven't had any problems with it yet.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks toaster! that video was eye-opening. i have to check this qredew out!


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 20, 2014)

for the last few sets I have used a dime sized amount of pressing creme on the last 4 inches of my hair and love it!

the one I'm using now is discontinued so I have to find another one. I also bought oil sheen y'all lol.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> for the last few sets I have used a dime sized amount of* pressing creme on the last 4 inches* of my hair and love it!
> 
> the one I'm using now is discontinued so I have to find another one. I also bought oil sheen y'all lol.



Thanks brownb83 I will be trying this.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't realize that larger rollers means less head space until it was too late! I ended up using 22 rollers instead of 24, but I probably should have used 20.

That added to my rolling time because I had to maneuver around and figure out how to get the rollers anywhere near my scalp.

The metal pins were pretty easy to use and I definitely have more tension than I had before.

*Question:* For those interested in the Capelli Care rollers, are you getting the hourglass or the halo? I originally wanted the hourglass because I like the innovative shape, but can you use metal clips with them? It seems like the shape would prohibit that. Do the roller pins work as well as metal clips when it comes to keeping the hair close to the scalp? Since there are no snaps I want to make sure I get as much tension as I can. Maybe I'm overthinking this.

The website says you can use them with pins or clips, but I guess I don't see how that would work.

ETA: I watched a video on their channel and I think I was overestimating the angle of the hourglass rollers. The indent towards the middle isn't as harsh as it looks.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 20, 2014)

It just occurred to me that I should roll the back of my head first. That way I can do the most difficult part when I'm the least tired and most patient. I don't  know why I didn't think of this before. I guess I'm slow. I'm going to try it when I set my hair the weekend after next. 

I'm going to try and set twice in March since I'm going to miss February.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 20, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> It just occurred to me that I should roll the back of my head first. That way I can do the most difficult part when I'm the least tired and most patient. I don't  know why I didn't think of this before. I guess I'm slow. I'm going to try it when I set my hair the weekend after next.
> 
> I'm going to try and set twice in March since I'm going to miss February.



I start in the back first since it takes the longest time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> I didn't realize that larger rollers means less head space until it was too late! I ended up using 22 rollers instead of 24, but I probably should have used 20.
> 
> That added to my rolling time because I had to maneuver around and figure out how to get the rollers anywhere near my scalp.
> 
> ...



I think rririla or Justgrowalready
Could answer


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 20, 2014)

againstallodds  ^^^  You're being summoned!

toaster  I'd answer because I own 18 of the white hour glass rollers, but I haven't bought a dryer yet.


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks ladies!!

Here's the result of my set with 1.5 rollers and using metal clips. I really like how my roots feel!


----------



## rririla (Feb 20, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I think rririla or Justgrowalready Could answer


  I use the regular metal roller clips for my capelli rollers, and the tension is really good because the roller itself gives plenty of tension due to the little grips!   I only use the straight pins for my french mesh rollers but I think with these regular roller clips would be better. I own the halo rollers though, not the hourglass so I am not sure if it makes a difference.

toaster Blairx0


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> Thanks ladies!!  Here's the result of my set with 1.5 rollers and using metal clips. I really like how my roots feel!



Love it! Girl you got those roots STRAIGHT!


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Love it! Girl you got those roots STRAIGHT!



Trying to get my set to look like yours! Pretty sure it's never going to happen, but a girl can try.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> Trying to get my set to look like yours! Pretty sure it's never going to happen, but a girl can try.



Girl what?! I'm flattered, but I have NEVER came in here and saw a set that I wasn't drooling over...especially yours!!!  We all are gonna be swanging our waist/hip length sets all over the place soon!!!!


----------



## NorthernCalGal (Feb 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> I didn't realize that larger rollers means less head space until it was too late! I ended up using 22 rollers instead of 24, but I probably should have used 20.  That added to my rolling time because I had to maneuver around and figure out how to get the rollers anywhere near my scalp.  The metal pins were pretty easy to use and I definitely have more tension than I had before.  Question: For those interested in the Capelli Care rollers, are you getting the hourglass or the halo? I originally wanted the hourglass because I like the innovative shape, but can you use metal clips with them? It seems like the shape would prohibit that. Do the roller pins work as well as metal clips when it comes to keeping the hair close to the scalp? Since there are no snaps I want to make sure I get as much tension as I can. Maybe I'm overthinking this.  The website says you can use them with pins or clips, but I guess I don't see how that would work.  ETA: I watched a video on their channel and I think I was overestimating the angle of the hourglass rollers. The indent towards the middle isn't as harsh as it looks.



Why did I venture into this thread? Waiting to hear more about these Capelli rollers and then I'll be placing an order too. I'm a sucker for a discount code.


----------



## Nazaneen (Feb 21, 2014)

Just subbing. I'm a roller setter.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 21, 2014)

Full inventory of hourglass rollers in stock now!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Full inventory of hourglass rollers in stock now!


 
Thank you, Blairx0  

I can finally compare Capelli hourglass rollers to regular magnetic rollers. I'm a roller set newbie and originally tried the hourglass rollers with out end paper.  I went to Sally's and bought snap magnetic rollers and set my hair doing the ponytail method.. My hair took forever to dry.. I then took off the covers and my hair still took forever to dry. I was over it at that point.. The next day I tried all over again and used Capelli hourglass rollers my hair was dry in 1 hour. I am very impressed and this time I used end papers lol. I'll stick with Capelli rollers in the future. 

Edit: I forgot to add the pic of my ponytail method set. After I took out the ponytails, I put my hair in a bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> I didn't realize that larger rollers means less head space until it was too late! I ended up using 22 rollers instead of 24, but I probably should have used 20.
> 
> That added to my rolling time because I had to maneuver around and figure out how to get the rollers anywhere near my scalp.
> 
> ...



I have used metal clips with them. The ones that slide in...double pronged toaster. They worked just fine and were very stable.

BTW, your set came out really nice!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

toaster
I thought the same thing but I used Metagrips hair pins and they worked perfect.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 21, 2014)

Well I washed yesterday but it got late and ended up blow drying and flat ironing... I'm so mad at myself! I KNOW my hair only looks the way I want after I wash and set but I still have these moments of stupidity/ lazyness! Im a poofy straight haired mess now =(... I guess i will be bunning until my next wash in a week and a half


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 21, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> Well I washed yesterday but it got late and ended up blow drying and flat ironing... I'm so mad at myself! I KNOW my hair only looks the way I want after I wash and set but I still have these moments of stupidity/ lazyness! Im a poofy straight haired mess now =(... I guess i will be bunning until my next wash in a week and a half



I am shocked blow drying and flat ironibg is faster for you! I'm sorry you didn't get the results you wanted but I am glad to hear you are back on the Rollerseting bandwagon. Lol! I'm sure your bun is cute


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you, Blairx0   I can finally compare Capelli hourglass rollers to regular magnetic rollers. I'm a roller set newbie and originally tried the hourglass rollers with out end paper.  I went to Sally's and bought snap magnetic rollers and set my hair doing the ponytail method.. My hair took forever to dry.. I then took off the covers and my hair still took forever to dry. I was over it at that point.. The next day I tried all over again and used Capelli hourglass rollers my hair was dry in 1 hour. I am very impressed and this time I used end papers lol. I'll stick with Capelli rollers in the future.  Edit: I forgot to add the pic of my ponytail method set. After I took out the ponytails, I put my hair in a bun.



Nice and shiny!


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97
Thank you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

So for the weekend, I tried something completely out of my comfort zone....a dry flexi rod set on my previously roller set hair. Y'all be nice cause I had no clue what I was doing!!!

I started from the back and parted my hair horizontally. I did this because I wanted the curls to have a layered effect. I ended up with 4 layers and each layered section got 4-5 flexi rods. 

To set: I misted a tiny amount of water in my hands, smoothed it into the hair then followed it with a small amount of Hairveda whipped gelly. I did this for each flexi rod. I didn't want my hair to be wet nor damp just coated as to not revert it.

Sat under my hooded dryer for 20 minutes, then just let them sit in for an hour while I did laundry

Separated and fluffed!

I will pineapple at night to see if that will make the curls last. I really only need to it to last until my doctor's appt on Monday. After that I'll just throw it into 2 goddess braids until I'm ready to wash again at the end of next week. 

Do you love it as much as I do? Even if you don't...just lie to make me feel good cause I'm headed out on a late lunch date and think I look cute. lol 

Be back later to check out the sets that y'all are doing for the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> So for the weekend, I tried something completely out of my comfort zone....a dry flexi rod set on my previously roller set hair. Y'all be nice cause I had no clue what I was doing!!!
> 
> I started from the back and parted my hair horizontally. I did this because I wanted the curls to have a layered effect. I ended up with 4 layers and each layered section got 4-5 flexi rods.
> 
> ...



That was cute.

Not lying. Your curls came out really cute.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 that came out really well!!!  I wonder if it would work on air dried hair? That seems much easier than a regular roller set. I'll have to try that before I convince myself that I need a Pibbs.


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 that set is fabulous! I have now bumped Curls Goddess curls for HV whipped gelly! Go on gurl!


----------



## toaster (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 woohoo lulu and baby boy lulu! That hair is divine.


----------



## toaster (Feb 21, 2014)

I actually ended up ordering the blue capelli rollers on amazon. I had a gift card, so it was cheaper than using the discount code. I went with the blue size because I think that gives me the look I'm going for with my length for now. I'll probably order the pink from the actual site around June or July. 

I'm going to be sad if my package comes after everyone else's!


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 21, 2014)

I picked up some jumbo flexirods and permrods from Sally's to go with my others rollers and Curlformers. After this, I shouldn't need to purchase rollers of any kind for the next 10 years. 

Tomorrow I'm going to try a large flexirod set for big curls.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97
Your flexi set is beautiful!! I love your layers.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 21, 2014)

blairxo it's not much faster then roller setting but my 8month old wakes up when I have the dryer on. My DH was watching him while I blow dried and then I just got in the bed and flat ironed so he could go to sleep (my son sleeps in the pack and play at the end of our bed =\)

But my plans got cancelled for today so I spritzed my hair and rollerset it, I've got it wrapped now but I didn't really like the results, now I'm a poofy curly mess lol


This is what it looked like this morning 



This is in rollers after I spritzed it and got under the dryer 



This is my curly poof ball lol, it's a lot poofier then it looks in the pic. I might end up trying to flat iron it after I take down my wrap if it's still not sleek looking


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That was cute.  Not lying. Your curls came out really cute.



faithVA thanks Lady!!! Got my e-sister stamp of approval! YAY


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> lulu97 that came out really well!!!  I wonder if it would work on air dried hair? That seems much easier than a regular roller set. I'll have to try that before I convince myself that I need a Pibbs.



GettingKinky
Thanks Lady!!! I think it would work on air dried hair...you should give it a try and let me know how it works out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> lulu97 that set is fabulous! I have now bumped Curls Goddess curls for HV whipped gelly! Go on gurl!



Babygrowth You got me cheesing hard 
That whipped gelly gave me a soft touchable hold which I prefer. I would def recommend it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 woohoo lulu and baby boy lulu! That hair is divine.



toaster Thanks Sis! When hubby picked me up for lunch, he whistled and say "Hey beautiful"
I swear that made my day


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> lulu97 Your flexi set is beautiful!! I love your layers.



MayaNatural Thanks Lady! I'll keep practicing doing dry sets until I can get the hang of it...maybe then I'll be brave enough to try one on wet hair. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> blairxo it's not much faster then roller setting but my 8month old wakes up when I have the dryer on. My DH was watching him while I blow dried and then I just got in the bed and flat ironed so he could go to sleep (my son sleeps in the pack and play at the end of our bed =\)  But my plans got cancelled for today so I spritzed my hair and rollerset it, I've got it wrapped now but I didn't really like the results, now I'm a poofy curly mess lol  This is what it looked like this morning  This is in rollers after I spritzed it and got under the dryer  This is my curly poof ball lol, it's a lot poofier then it looks in the pic. I might end up trying to flat iron it after I take down my wrap if it's still not sleek looking



Mjon912 
I think it's pretty just the way it is already!


----------



## theprototype (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been waiting weeks for Capelli to restock their Halo rollers, 'cause I really want to try them out. So they've finally restocked, but shipping to Canada for 4 packs of white halo rollers is $36 (including a $15 handling fee). So disappointed.


----------



## toaster (Feb 21, 2014)

theprototype said:


> I've been waiting weeks for Capelli to restock their Halo rollers, 'cause I really want to try them out. So they've finally restocked, but shipping to Canada for 4 packs of white halo rollers is $36 (including a $15 handling fee). So disappointed.



theprototype would it be cheaper on amazon? They sell there as well.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 thanks... Your flexi rod set is gorgeous!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> So for the weekend, I tried something completely out of my comfort zone....a dry flexi rod set on my previously roller set hair. Y'all be nice cause I had no clue what I was doing!!!  I started from the back and parted my hair horizontally. I did this because I wanted the curls to have a layered effect. I ended up with 4 layers and each layered section got 4-5 flexi rods.  To set: I misted a tiny amount of water in my hands, smoothed it into the hair then followed it with a small amount of Hairveda whipped gelly. I did this for each flexi rod. I didn't want my hair to be wet nor damp just coated as to not revert it.  Sat under my hooded dryer for 20 minutes, then just let them sit in for an hour while I did laundry  Separated and fluffed!  I will pineapple at night to see if that will make the curls last. I really only need to it to last until my doctor's appt on Monday. After that I'll just throw it into 2 goddess braids until I'm ready to wash again at the end of next week.  Do you love it as much as I do? Even if you don't...just lie to make me feel good cause I'm headed out on a late lunch date and think I look cute. lol  Be back later to check out the sets that y'all are doing for the weekend.



Omgosh so gorgeous Lu!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> lulu97 thanks... Your flexi rod set is gorgeous!



Thanks Lady!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Omgosh so gorgeous Lu!  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



HairPleezeGrow Thank you! I hope it lasts a few days


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 21, 2014)

Mjon912. I think your hair looks good before and after the rollers. It doesn't look poufy to me.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 21, 2014)

Mjon912 lulu97 cute sets! both of your hair 'dos came out lovely.

I tried bantu knots after doing curlformers for the first time last night, after looking at toaster's pictures. It came out pretty well- thanks for the idea! Just wanted to share some pics with you all. My roots came out really flat and straight this morning, it was kind of surprising. I almost wish I had a little more volume. I didn't know bantu knots could get my roots to lay so flat. I did about 9-10 bantu knots all over. It's a great base for a braid or an updo!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 21, 2014)

Decided to give perm Rods a go and I think this may be the first and last time. 

They are taking forever to dry. I did this set a finishing out my dc and I rung out my hair. I applied leave in and no extra water. Still it has been over an hour under the dryer. 

I think I will be sleeping in these. I really wanted that curly bob look, but my ends my never dry, so I will have stretched roots, wavey lengeth and curly ends. Ugh.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

Mjon912 IDK what you see, but it looks beautiful! Very nice and full. Better than the flat iron!

lulu97 Gorgeous set as usual!

Love your definition coilyhaircutie@ Your hair is very luscious and thick!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Feb 22, 2014)

thank you Froreal3 

Blairx0 aw, don't give up! I feel your pain- perm rods *do* take forever and a day to dry. that's one of their cons. but when they're done right and your hair dries, it looks beautiful. I think perm rod curls look more natural than curlformers. they also give more volume. I hope you'll try them again.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Decided to give perm Rods a go and I think this may be the first and last time.  They are taking forever to dry. I did this set a finishing out my dc and I rung out my hair. I applied leave in and no extra water. Still it has been over an hour under the dryer.  I think I will be sleeping in these. I really wanted that curly bob look, but my ends my never dry, so I will have stretched roots, wavey lengeth and curly ends. Ugh.



The last time I did those, my stylist used lotta body and it dried in about an hour. She also use a lot of lotta body. 

What leave-ins did you use?


----------



## toaster (Feb 22, 2014)

coilyhaircutie you know I got that Bantu knot idea from lulu97 but yours looks great!! I usually only do three because I already have a ton of volume to my hair after setting. I do like how straight the roots get.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 22, 2014)

Set was a disaster, but my hourglass rollers should be here in time for me to set Tuesday!!!!


----------



## toaster (Feb 22, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Set was a disaster, but my hourglass rollers should be here in time for me to set Tuesday!!!!



Sooo jealous.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> Sooo jealous.




I am excited! I already got my shipping notice and UPS tracking says Monday. They lie so I am hopefully they will hear by the time I return from work tuesday.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2014)

Are these capelli hair hourglass rollers the same as the conic (italian) rollers?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 22, 2014)

winona said:


> Are these capelli hair hourglass rollers the same as the conic (italian) rollers?



Yes.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm probably gonna set tomorrow morning. Too tired right now.


----------



## toaster (Feb 23, 2014)

Naptural85 put up a YouTube video on doing a perm rod set. Can't wait to watch.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 23, 2014)

Question:

What do you think is the better type of roller for setting hair with thick strands: regular plastic rollers with a few holes or mesh rollers?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 23, 2014)

AJellyCake 

I would guess Mesh rollers for dry time, but I don't know if that is a concern for you. 

Meanwhile, I love your siggy. Congrats on MBL


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 23, 2014)

Have any of you ladies tried nariobi hair products? 

I bought the leave in conditioner and im under the dryer now..


----------



## ElegantElephant (Feb 23, 2014)

I've used Narobi setting/foaming lotion and really liked it for roller sets.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Under the dryer.



Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see! You'll have to tell me how you like using both types of rollers at once


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Blairx0 last time I used the white hourglass with the gray magnetics. It was my first set (which I thought came out horribly, but you ladies said otherwise), and I felt I could get my hair to grip the white ones better. I now have the hang of the gray magnetics. I only used the purple ones for the extra small pieces that were left over. When I put the caps on, they were a little loose. IDK, maybe because they are the cheap Annie BSS brand.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

First couple are without separating. You can see the little indents from the hourglass rollers. They go away.

After that, I separated the curls a bit. Hopefully it holds up in the morning. I think this is my best set yet.



















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> First couple are without separating. You can see the little indents from the hourglass rollers. They go away.
> 
> After that, I separated the curls a bit. Hopefully it holds up in the morning. I think this is my best set yet.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



I love the flower


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Naptural85 put up a YouTube video on doing a perm rod set. Can't wait to watch.



I just watched it and LOVED it. Reminds me of what I just did when I did my flexi rod set. I have to agree with a few things she said in the video:
No frizz
Half drying time
Setting is easier since the hair is already stretched

Her results were beautiful!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> First couple are without separating. You can see the little indents from the hourglass rollers. They go away.
> 
> After that, I separated the curls a bit. Hopefully it holds up in the morning. I think this is my best set yet.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



So beautiful!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> First couple are without separating. You can see the little indents from the hourglass rollers. They go away.  After that, I separated the curls a bit. Hopefully it holds up in the morning. I think this is my best set yet.  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Getting better girl! Keep it up. This one definitely look


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Frorel3

cute! I like the curly bob look


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 23, 2014)

So cute FroReal. And I love the flower. 


I've been thinking about mesh rollers,but I've been worried it won't get smooth enough. How long did it take for the crinkles to go away?


----------



## prettybyrd (Feb 24, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried nariobi hair products?
> 
> I bought the leave in conditioner and im under the dryer now..



I got my hair set last weekend and the stylist used Nairobi setting lotion (I think that she also used their shampoo and conditioner).  My curls lasted a full week.  This was the first time that I was able to maintain a roller set with just pin curling since I've been natural.  My hair was bouncy, soft, and had a shine but didn't feel greasy.  Had I not used a gel on my edges that flaked I feel confident that I could have gotten a second week from the set.

Yesterday I tried another salon because I was too lazy to wash and set my own hair and the first stylist I used was booked. I mistakenly assumed that all roller sets are created equal and wasted $25.  The stylist from yesterday, while professional and kind, used Design Essentials products that left my hair hard, and there is no trace of those curls today.  My nape is nappier than when I went to the salon, and that light, bouncy, soft hair I had this time last week is nothing more than a memory.

When I finally start doing my own sets, I will be purchasing this setting lotion.  Update us on how you like the leave in conditioner, I'm curious about other products in the line.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks ladies! This morning my curls have fallen, but I still wore it out to work. I will put it in a bun for the rest of the week.



GettingKinky said:


> So cute FroReal. And I love the flower.
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about mesh rollers,but I've been worried it won't get smooth enough. How long did it take for the crinkles to go away?



Thanks! GettingKinky the crinkles only took a few minutes to go away. If you can see in the last picture with the flower, there are no crinkles. I did find that the hair on the hourglass rollers was more elongated, while the magnetics got my hair was more bouncy/smooth. They all performed well though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

brownb83 I have the Nairobi Creme Press and used it for this set. I have also used it for the flat iron you see in my siggy. I really like it.


----------



## AJellyCake (Feb 24, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> AJellyCake  I would guess Mesh rollers for dry time, but I don't know if that is a concern for you.  Meanwhile, I love your siggy. Congrats on MBL



Thank you, Blairx0! I guess I'll try the plastic again since that's what I have now!

And I'm hoping these rollersets will push me into WL this year!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks ladies! This morning my curls have fallen, but I still wore it out to work. I will put it in a bun for the rest of the week.
> 
> Thanks! GettingKinky the crinkles only took a few minutes to go away. If you can see in the last picture with the flower, there are no crinkles. I did find that the hair on the hourglass rollers was more elongated, while the magnetics got my hair was more bouncy/smooth. They all performed well though.



I guess I should save my $$ and not buy mesh rollers since I really like smooth and bouncy.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll be curious to see if my sets appear to be different when I use the mesh rollers. I only ordered two packs of the blue rollers because I didn't want to commit to them and not have them work. They shipped last night (this morning?) but there was no tracking number so I have no idea when they will arrive. I'm assuming this is because I ordered off of Amazon, but other retailers provide the shipping information on Amazon, so I don't know.

Tonight I'll set with the yellow magnetic rollers, but I don't think I'll use the snaps. If I only use the rollers and the double prong clips I think I'll be able to anchor the rollers to one another as well as to my scalp.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Feb 24, 2014)

Omg this is a gorgeous set
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohe27sFZE8c&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 24, 2014)

Will be attempting a saran wrap roller set for my next set. I'm excited. I'm on an experimenting roll!


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

I can't decide if I should do my next set in a Mohawk pattern or using quadrants. Which way do you all prefer?  And why?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 24, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I can't decide if I should do my next set in a Mohawk pattern or using quadrants. Which way do you all prefer?  And why?



If you use small rollers quadrant is good. If you use larger rollers, Mohawk is better.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 24, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> If you use small rollers quadrant is good. If you use larger rollers, Mohawk is better.



I use 1 1/8". Is that small?  Why is mohawk better for larger rollers?


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 24, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I use 1 1/8". Is that small?  Why is mohawk better for larger rollers?



You use less rollers and can fit under the dryer better.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

My favorite part of my rollerset hair is how it looks after the curls have dropped and I've been moisturizing and sealing it at night. 







Tonight is cowash night and I always lightly finger detangle before I apply the conditioner or shampoo if it's shampoo day. I don't add any product because my strands are lubricated from my products the night before. I just thought my hair looked funny after I completed one side. 




I'll be back to discuss my wash and go dilemma in a way only other ladies on a hair board would understand.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 24, 2014)

Rollers are here. Plan to set tomorrow.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

I want to punch somebody, but I guess that somebody was me.

1) Trying to use magnetic rollers without snaps just did not work for me. I hope the mesh rollers are better.

2) 1.5 inch rollers do not work for my hair in the quadrant method. I wish I had figured that out before I was 7/8 done with my hair.

3) The mohawk method really isn't that hard, and it only took me about 25 minutes to set my hair that way. I wish I had just tried that (with snaps) from the beginning.

Finally under the dryer. Starving and angry. I hope my hair comes out okay, but I re-do it on Thursday's anyway.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

My wash and go dilemma:

I really want to wear one! I didn't wear any wash and go's really the last time I grew my hair out because I wanted my hair to grow fast, so I kept my ends protected. It work, but I got bored with my hair.

Now I LOVE my rollersets. Especially how detangled my hair is from one set to another, even if I shampoo. Having to detangle for each roller really keeps my hair stretched and it's nice. Also having stretched hair makes for better buns and styling.

I was thinking about getting a Deva-style hair cut over Easter weekend. That means I need to decide now if I'm going to wear wash and go's (weekends only, rollersets during the week) so I can try to get them to where I can go to the salon for a consultation and eventually the cut.

I'm not sure if the detangling I'd have to do to turn a wash and go into a roller set is worth it, whether or not I'll even wear the wash and go's out, and wanting to stick with my roller sets because they're pretty.

Help?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

toaster

You should try to do a couple of WNG's, before you cut based on it.  Make sure you like them first.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> toaster
> 
> You should try to do a couple of WNG's, before you cut based on it.  Make sure you like them first.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



I almost did one tonight, because I was so frustrated having to set and then re-set my hair. My plan is to try one this weekend.

I was thinking about leaving in a lot of a slippy "curl" conditioner (maybe Pantene or Herbal Essences) and using the Wetline Xtreme Gel I just bought from Sally's. I plan on shampooing and deep conditioning beforehand, making sure my hair is really detangled, applying the product in the shower to soaking wet hair, and sectioning my hair so that I can evenly apply the product.

We'll see.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have never done a wash and go, but always wanted to. I resist now thinking how much work it would be to get a product combo and figure put how my hair is going to dry. Maybe I will think again come summer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

toaster said:


> I almost did one tonight, because I was so frustrated having to set and then re-set my hair. My plan is to try one this weekend.
> 
> I was thinking about leaving in a lot of a slippy "curl" conditioner (maybe Pantene or Herbal Essences) and using the Wetline Xtreme Gel I just bought from Sally's. I plan on shampooing and deep conditioning beforehand, making sure my hair is really detangled, applying the product in the shower to soaking wet hair, and sectioning my hair so that I can evenly apply the product.
> 
> We'll see.



Let us know the results!  I have too many textures for WNGs.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

toaster

Mo Knows Hair just uploaded a WNG video.  At about the half way point, she does a demo/test to see if the products will play nice together or not.  Thought I'd share it with you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aisq50gChPs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you MileHighDiva!! I'll be sure to try that before I apply the products. I'd hate to end up with white balls and icky hair. That would ensure I never did another wash and go.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 25, 2014)

toaster I really want to try wash n gos too. That's why I'm working on cutting off my bonelaxed ends. But I know finding the right product combo will take a lot of time and effort. I totally understand your dilemma. I never even thought about the tangles. 

Why didn't 1 1/2" rollers work with the quadrant method?


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

GettingKinky

Girl, I don't even know. It worked last time just fine! Well, but just fine I mean I managed to get 22 rollers on my head instead of the 24 I used with the 1 1/8 inch rollers.

I think I made a few mistakes this time, the worst being that I tried to use the rollers without the snaps. I think the snaps help me get the roller closer to my scalp so I can maneuver the other rollers better. I also think the double prong clips work well for my hair, but I wish I had tried long bobby pins instead. Blairx0 would long bobby pins work to clasp the mesh rollers to the scalp?

I'm just not used to working with the larger roller, but I'll figure it out eventually. On the other hand, the mohawk method wasn't very difficult. I had some trouble with the sides because I'm not used to rolling in that direction, but I bet I could get a handle of it with more practice.

Right now my hair is in 3 bantu knots, so hopefully that will get rid of some of the crinkles I got with this set, and I can have smooth buns for the rest of the week. I'm going to go ahead and try to wash and go this weekend, but if I can truly master the roller set I'd be willing to postpone my wash and go experiments for a while.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> I want to punch somebody, but I guess that somebody was me.
> 
> 1) *Trying to use magnetic rollers without snaps just did not work for me. I hope the mesh rollers are better.*
> 
> ...



What happened w/the magnetics w/out snaps toaster?

Amazing! It still takes me about 45 minutes.


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 I just had a hard time getting the hair taut and keeping the roller from eventually falling off. I don't think I'm experienced enough to not use snaps. 

My capelli rollers should be here Wednesday so I hope they will give me some more tension.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 25, 2014)

toaster you can do your whole head on 22 1-1/8" rollers?  It takes me at least 30. If I could get down to 22 I could save a lot of time. But then it would probably take longer to dry and I hate sitting under the dryer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> My wash and go dilemma:  I really want to wear one! I didn't wear any wash and go's really the last time I grew my hair out because I wanted my hair to grow fast, so I kept my ends protected. It work, but I got bored with my hair.  Now I LOVE my rollersets. Especially how detangled my hair is from one set to another, even if I shampoo. Having to detangle for each roller really keeps my hair stretched and it's nice. Also having stretched hair makes for better buns and styling.  I was thinking about getting a Deva-style hair cut over Easter weekend. That means I need to decide now if I'm going to wear wash and go's (weekends only, rollersets during the week) so I can try to get them to where I can go to the salon for a consultation and eventually the cut.  I'm not sure if the detangling I'd have to do to turn a wash and go into a roller set is worth it, whether or not I'll even wear the wash and go's out, and wanting to stick with my roller sets because they're pretty.  Help?



toaster I think you can do both. A Deva cut for wash and go-s will probably also give your roller sets a nice layered shape as well.

I like your idea of roller setting during the week and doing wash and go's on the weekend. I still do roller sets during the hotter months but when I don't feel like roller setting and sitting under the hell box dryer for an hour, I'll do a wash and go curly bun.  

I do the same process as you would with a wash and go, sit under my hooded dryer for 15 minutes to set then throw it into a high pineapple until it dries fully. I still have a lot of relaxed ends so I don't wear it down and probably never will because I prefer the look of the curly buns instead.


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

GettingKinky I could set my whole head with 24 1 1/8 inch rollers. I divided my head into four quadrants, and each quadrant was divided vertically into two sections. So I had 8 sections and each section got 3 rollers.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 25, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> Have any of you ladies tried nariobi hair products?
> 
> I bought the leave in conditioner and im under the dryer now..



So i liked the leave in conditioner alot. It can be back up for when i run out of my normal stuff.

I think im going to make a target run next week to get its a 10 look


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.

Can't wait until my hair is longer so I can hang out with you ladies more often.


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA

I love how straight you got your roots and how you styled the front of your hair. I still have trouble with making the front look nice.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA
> 
> I love how straight you got your roots and how you styled the front of your hair. I still have trouble with making the front look nice.



I love how straight it gets as well. My roots and hair come out very well. My hair doesn't come out this straight when I press it. Now my dang ends are a mess  Hopefully by summer they will be fine.

I curled the front to the front this time instead of too the sides or back and that helped me come up with something. 

I plan on doing another set this weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.  Can't wait until my hair is longer so I can hang out with you ladies more often.



Love it! The roots are straight and your strands are smooth! That's the best combo in keeping moisture in the hair and tangles far away! Gone head faithVA with yo bad self!!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Love it! The roots are straight and your strands are smooth!



Thank You :blush3:


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking good faithVA


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looking good faithVA!!! I always enjoy reading your post. You may not recall, but I was in the APL 2012 challenge and read all your post. I have been following your journey in various threads since. It is impressing to me the way you chopped, but didn't stop the journey! Your hair is looking good and your fight in the hair game is what I aspire too.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 25, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Looking good faithVA



Thank you!



Blairx0 said:


> Looking good faithVA!!! I always enjoy reading your post. You may not recall, but I was in the APL 2012 challenge and read all your post. I have been following your journey in various threads since. It is impressing to me the way you chopped, but didn't stop the journey! Your hair is looking good and your fight in the hair game is what I aspire too.



Thank you! I do remember my short stay in the apl challenge. That seems so long ago. I'm over this fight. You can have it.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Here is my curlformer set from Valentine's Day weekend. I didn't get decent pictures when I separated the curls. I was running late and trying to take pictures on the run.  Can't wait until my hair is longer so I can hang out with you ladies more often.



It looks gr8 faith! I love how full it is. And you did an excellent job getting your hair smooth. I likie!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 25, 2014)

Finishing rolling and then dryer time


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2014)

I cheated on my magnetic rollers and I don't regret it. I posted a full review on my blog, but lets say I love them. No snags, quick dry time and great tension. 








https://herampersandhim.wordpress.c...ith-hourglass-rollers-a-rollersetting-review/


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2014)

Morning ladies.

Tried a new preservation maethod last night. Two pig tails pinned up to avoid me crushing them in my sleep





I then unpinned




I finger combed and, for using only leave in, I had some nice curls


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2014)

After seeing these pictures I've totally abandoned my wash and go plans for the weekend and can't wait to set on Friday morning!! I'm off for a week in two weeks so I'll have about 10 days to experiment with wash and go's.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 26, 2014)

Blairx0 I can't believe you did that whole set without using a comb. It looks amazing!!'


----------



## faithVA (Feb 26, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I cheated on my magnetic rollers and I don't regret it. I posted a full review on my blog, but lets say I love them. No snags, quick dry time and great tension.
> 
> View attachment 247977
> 
> ...



Your curls are so pretty


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm starting to get geared up for my rollerset this weekend. Usually I only put Chi Silk infusion and LottaBody on my hair. I'm wording it I should add a leave in like DB daily leave in or DB transitioning cream. On the on hand I like my bounce and shine with my current technique. But maybe adding a leave in will make it even better. Decisions....


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Blairx0 I can't believe you did that whole set without using a comb. It looks amazing!!'



Thanks! Lazy sets mean no comb for me. The little nubs on the rollers did most of that work for me anyway! I would say a comb would have helped my roots, but I am okay with that



faithVA said:


> Your curls are so pretty


Thank you! I really enjoyed the ease of this set.


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2014)

I was looking up setting methods earlier today and I found this website. I might try the Winter, 1982 "halo" method on Friday.

http://bobbinsandbombshells.blogspot.com/2009/11/basic-setting-patterns-for-vintage.html


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 26, 2014)

Blairx0 the set looks good! I need to definitely try that preservation method.

ETA: I also want to try using the covers from a smaller set of rollers. The purple ones I find to be too loose to get good enough tension.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> I was looking up setting methods earlier today and I found this website. I might try the Winter, 1982 "halo" method on Friday.
> 
> http://bobbinsandbombshells.blogspot.com/2009/11/basic-setting-patterns-for-vintage.html



I liked that one too. I may try it this weekend if you come back and sing it's praises.


----------



## brownb83 (Feb 26, 2014)

My sets have been awesome! I have my setting time down to 30 mins and my i have been tucking my semi straight hair into a small bonnet and it stays straight.


----------



## toaster (Feb 26, 2014)

So this is probably obvious to everyone already, but when I finger comb my roller set out, it just looks... kind of crazy. But if I moisturize and seal it afterwards, and put it in two chunky twists pinned up (not flat twists, because I don't know how) I have the cutest loose beach waves in the morning. It doesn't go all the way up to my scalp (obviously) but they're cute.

I bet if I tried I could do a cute bantu knot out or braid out on the roller set hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 27, 2014)

Early this year, I made a list of about 5 things I wanted to accomplish with my hair. One of those things were to attempt a silk roller wrap and another one was to perfect my straightening technique. Little did I know that those two things would go hand in hand. I did a silk wrap and it got my hair straight y'all!!! 

I loved this technique so much that it will be what I use from here on out when I want to wear my hair straight! I don't know what took me so long to try it!!!  

Pic 1: Products I used, from left to right in the order that I used them. My stylist also use this MoroccanOil line on my hair when I get it pressed at the salon and the products always leave my hair feeling like a piece of heaven. If you are heavy handed, then these products are not for you. They are extremely concentrated so you don't need a lot....plus they are hella expensive so you would literally be wasting your money. I washed and conditioned in the shower, deep conditioned under my steamer then applied it's a 10 leave in before roller setting  

Pic 2: Since I knew I would be wrapping my hair, I paid more attention in the direction I was rolling. For example: when I wrap my hair, I comb all hair from the crown of my head forward. So when I rolled the crown areas, I placed the hair on top of the roller and rolled under so the hair would fall forward.  

Pic 3: After sitting under dryer for one hour, I applied a dime size amount of the MoroccanOil serum then flat ironed the roots on 340 with my Babyliss Pro. I then applied a tiny amount of Carol's Daughter Hair Balm, finger combed out the curls, wrapped it up and secured with saran wrap. I sat under the dryer for 15-20 minutes then let it cool down before removing the saran wrap.  

Pic 4 Results: Straight hair with plenty of body! (They were taken in 2 different rooms so I'm assuming that's why the lighting is different)   
No it's not bone straight, but it's good enough for me. The only direct heat I used was when I flat ironed the roots. I didn't have to blowfry, use heat on the length or ends of my hair nor use a curling iron. She won!!!!!  

Pic 5: A straight hair's nightmare...a rain forecast!!!!! I've already wrapped my hair back up and I wont be wearing it down till Monday when the rain clears up. I'll just throw on a cute beanie when I go out until then. I'm sure my hair will be even better and straighter when I take it down too!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 27, 2014)

I love your hair lulu97! :lovedrool: great job.


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Early this year, I made a list of about 5 things I wanted to accomplish with my hair. One of those things were to attempt a silk roller wrap and another one was to perfect my straightening technique. Little did I know that those two things would go hand in hand. I did a silk wrap and it got my hair straight y'all!!!  I loved this technique so much that it will be what I use from here on out when I want to wear my hair straight! I don't know what took me so long to try it!!!  Pic 1: Products I used, from left to right in the order that I used them. My stylist also use this MoroccanOil line on my hair when I get it pressed at the salon and the products always leave my hair feeling like a piece of heaven. If you are heavy handed, then these products are not for you. They are extremely concentrated so you don't need a lot....plus they are hella expensive so you would literally be wasting your money. I washed and conditioned in the shower, deep conditioned under my steamer then applied it's a 10 leave in before roller setting  Pic 2: Since I knew I would be wrapping my hair, I paid more attention in the direction I was rolling. For example: when I wrap my hair, I comb all hair from the crown of my head forward. So when I rolled the crown areas, I placed the hair on top of the roller and rolled under so the hair would fall forward.  Pic 3: After sitting under dryer for one hour, I applied a dime size amount of the MoroccanOil serum then flat ironed the roots on 340 with my Babyliss Pro. I then applied a tiny amount of Carol's Daughter Hair Balm, finger combed out the curls, wrapped it up and secured with saran wrap. I sat under the dryer for 15-20 minutes then let it cool down before removing the saran wrap.  Pic 4 Results: Straight hair with plenty of body! (They were taken in 2 different rooms so I'm assuming that's why the lighting is different) No it's not bone straight, but it's good enough for me. The only direct heat I used was when I flat ironed the roots. I didn't have to blowfry, use heat on the length or ends of my hair nor use a curling iron. She won!!!!!  Pic 5: A straight hair's nightmare...a rain forecast!!!!! I've already wrapped my hair back up and I wont be wearing it down till Monday when the rain clears up. I'll just throw on a cute beanie when I go out until then. I'm sure my hair will be even better and straighter when I take it down too!



lulu97 beautiful hair! The saran wrap method is one thing I can NOT seem to master! It gets my ends straight but my roots sweat out every single time I try it!!!! I wish I could figure it out because they always come out looking gorgeous on the people who dont sweat badly in their scalp, like I do!!!! Keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 28, 2014)

lulu97 pull up the weather in NY, then complain. That weather looks like a dream for me right now.


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> lulu97 pull up the weather in NY, then complain. That weather looks like a dream for me right now.



^^^^^this right here!!!! We got hit bad this winter!   I am so DONE with this NY weather and these potholes!!!! Be safe, bc u know the forecast is ugly! Saludable84


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

^^That's one thing I don't miss about back home. My car would have a fight with Atlantic Ave. daily and loose each time.


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^That's one thing I don't miss about back home. My car would have a fight with Atlantic Ave. daily and loose each time.



Omg Atlantic Ave!!!! Oh hell no! Atlantic ave is the devil as far as cars are concerned!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

^^Who you tellin? My poor wheels, axle, suspension, tires...everything!


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

^^^^^^Froreal3 smh! I just got my car fixed Tuesday! Due to a giant sinkhole in Manhattan!!!! I am so over it! Hopefully you are somewhere nice and warm now. Lol!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

rririla said:


> ^^^^^^Froreal3 smh! I just got my car fixed Tuesday! Due to a giant sinkhole in Manhattan!!!! I am so over it! Hopefully you are somewhere nice and warm now. Lol!



rririla Girl yes! The roads here in GA are pristine. When I got down here, my poor car looked a hot arse mess due to the trauma it had been through up there. Had a different color mirror replacement on one side, door knocked in on the other side. Jacked up wheels...it only had 50K miles on it when it died after 6 years. smh. Meanwhile cars down here be having 100K plus miles on it and look brand new. I was so mad. But that was three years ago, and my car now is an upgrade. We do drive up twice a year and I reFUSE to drive my car on certain street, most of the BQE, and ****** Nostrand. I be going like 5 mph and of course ppl see my GA license plates looking like   I just be like, "That's why your car has no bumper!"


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

Froreal3 check ur inbox lady, I don't wanna hijack the roller setting thread  with car talk lmao.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Feb 28, 2014)

Lu just gorgeous!  You do such beautiful sets and make it look so easy.


----------



## Saludable84 (Feb 28, 2014)

rririla said:


> Omg Atlantic Ave!!!! Oh hell no! Atlantic ave is the devil as far as cars are concerned!



Froreal3

Man the channel 11 news has to keep DOT updated via twitter because the potholes are so bad. I'm glad I don't drive because I be done turnt up if my alignment or tires took a hit because of a pothole smh. 

Oh and Atlantic avenue? You know only the area near Barclays is drivable. Don't get caught driving before or after.


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies! lulu97 you already know your hair is fabulous. I won't allow myself to set my hair today until I go to the gym. Hopefully I get there around 11...


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Man the channel 11 news has to keep DOT updated via twitter because the potholes are so bad. I'm glad I don't drive because I be done turnt up if my alignment or tires took a hit because of a pothole smh.
> 
> Oh and Atlantic avenue? *You know only the area near Barclays is drivable. Don't get caught driving before or after*.



 So true...and sad...it's specific areas that are the worst...if you know what I'm sayin. That's a whole 'notha thread.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

I think I'mma do another rollerset this weekend. Then I will stop being lazy and actually twist my hair up. I need to cut down on manipulation. 

I think I need to make the mohawk part wider because my sides are way harder to do. I'm like, "Where'd all this hair come from?"


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

I used my capelli rollers today! Being dry in an hour is awesome. I think I'll use this size (1.46 inch) for a while because I really loved the curls the smaller rollers gave me, but the ease of rolling on these was amazing!! 

I used the halo method I linked in an earlier post. Normally I do my hair at night and sleep in Bantu knots, but this time I just pulled it up into a lose bun. I plan on sweating it out tomorrow in an exercise class anyway.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2014)

toaster

Looks great! I think I will try that method you linked. I am glad you loved the rollers. Quicker dry time is great! It makes me want to set more often. Did you use all the same products?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2014)

Making a batch of flax seed gel. Anyone used flax seed gel with setting?


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Making a batch of flax seed gel. Anyone used flax seed gel with setting?



I haven't. Have you used it before? Do you find your hair sets better with it? Or does it last longer?

So far my sets seem to do better without product.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I haven't. Have you used it before? Do you find your hair sets better with it? Or does it last longer?
> 
> So far my sets seem to do better without product.



This will be my first time using it to set. I have used it in the past to bun and really liked it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2014)

Very pretty toaster! What products did you use in what order?


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Blairx0 Froreal3

I used the same products I usually do!

Shampooed with its a 10 miracle shampoo. DC'd and detangled with it's a 10 DC and my oil mix on top. Rinsed thoroughly. Used the it's a 10 leave in and it's a 10 serum to set. 

I really do love these products. When I set again on Monday night I'll Bantu knot overnight and try to post what it looks like.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2014)

Blairx0 I keep wanting to make flaxseed gel, but I don't want to have to refrigerate it. I need to find a preservative. 

I can't wait to hear how it works out for you.


----------



## rririla (Feb 28, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Blairx0 I keep wanting to make flaxseed gel, but I don't want to have to refrigerate it. I need to find a preservative.  I can't wait to hear how it works out for you.


GettingKinky

Try a small amount of citric acid, you can find it in the supermarket but it may be called pickling salt. Or try a pharmacy or vitamin shop! I use it when I make flaxseed gel and when I make Sea moss gel for my hair! It works well and most natural hair products contain it anyway. It's a quick and easy fix if you are just trying to keep something for a few weeks, hope this helps.


----------



## GettingKinky (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks rririla. I have some ascorbic acid. I could use that.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 28, 2014)

Installed my curlformers. Under the dryer now. It's making me sleepy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Installed my curlformers. Under the dryer now. It's making me sleepy.



Late chilly night under the dryer is a nice nap


----------



## rririla (Mar 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks rririla. I have some ascorbic acid. I could use that.



Yup. U sure can....i use that too. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Late chilly night under the dryer is a nice nap



Yes it was. I was passed out. I had set the timer on my phone but I must have slept through it


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yes it was. I was passed out. I had set the timer on my phone but I must have slept through it



How were your results?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 1, 2014)

Any March setting/hair goals?
Mine are:
Roller set every 10-14 days

1/2 inch trim

Clarify and Aphogee 2 step protein treatment

Style wise: work on my french braid technique on previously roller set hair. These are a few styles I want to try this month. I couldn't find many pictures of "us" in french braids...y'all know "they" kill those styles tho 
I'm sure I won't get to trying all 4 so it will probably spill over to next month. I love incorporating braided styles in the spring!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

I have 1 goal for March- set my hair twice. If I manage that I also want to try a braid out using aloe Vera gel for hold.


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

My March goals include attempting a wash and go and getting better at parting my hair for sets. I'm going to purchase a rat tail comb (not for detangling) so that I can stop "parting" with my fingers. My hair has enough slip in it with the It's a 10 products that I should be able to get clean and neat parts.

I also want to try one of Naptural85's styles on my stretched roller set hair. I haven't decided which one, I just want to switch it up a little.

Not hair related, but I want to work out every day in March. Off to Zumba right now!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

rririla said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> Try a small amount of citric acid, you can find it in the supermarket but it may be called pickling salt. Or try a pharmacy or vitamin shop! I use it when I make flaxseed gel and when I make Sea moss gel for my hair! It works well and most natural hair products contain it anyway. It's a quick and easy fix if you are just trying to keep something for a few weeks, hope this helps.



Thanks for that tip. I will pick some up when I shop next time.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> How were your results?



I am happy with my results. It came out better than last time. I just separated the curls about 30 minutes ago. It takes forever for me to take these bad pictures 

When I finally woke up, I took out the curlformers and then let my hair sit for 15 minutes. I sealed with a shining balm. And I actually tried to pin curl the areas I sleep on. I definitely need to work on that. But I think it worked out well enough


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA 

!!!! That's beautiful. I love your hair cut. It will look great as it grows out too.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA
> 
> !!!! That's beautiful. I love your had cut. It will look great as it grows out too.



Thank You.  I'm so excited.

I don't really have a hair cut but I'm glad you think so. 

I am looking forward to learning more from you ladies.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA

People buy wigs to look that cute! I really like. Your progress is coming along so well!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> faithVA
> 
> People buy wigs to look that cute! I really like. Your progress is coming along so well!!!!



Thank You. I tried to buy a wig that I thought looked like my hair - Erin. I was too lazy to style her when I got her.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

well done faithVA you will have to report back how setting effects you hair's ability to maintain moisture. I think setting was a turning point for me with moisture so I am curious to see what another Lo po lady thinks


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> well done faithVA you will have to report back how setting effects you hair's ability to maintain moisture. I think setting was a turning point for me with moisture so I am curious to see what another Lo po lady thinks



Thank You Blairx0. Since I started using a new product line right before I started setting, I'm not sure I will be able to pinpoint. Right now I know the product line has made a big difference because I don't really set that often. But if setting improves on top of that, I will be super happy. 

If I can get to a point where I can maintain this set for 5 days, I will definitely become a regular setter


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

Under the dryer catching up on the thread. It occured to be DominicanBrazilian82 hasn't posted this year. Her sets were such an inspiration last year. 

Anyway I will contuine to look at pics to inspire me to stay under the dryer


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

So cute faithVA!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> So cute faithVA!!!



Thank You...


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA That came out so soft and fluffy. Love it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> faithVA That came out so soft and fluffy. Love it.



Thank You. I am enjoying having a good hair day


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am happy with my results. It came out better than last time. I just separated the curls about 30 minutes ago. It takes forever for me to take these bad pictures   When I finally woke up, I took out the curlformers and then let my hair sit for 15 minutes. I sealed with a shining balm. And I actually tried to pin curl the areas I sleep on. I definitely need to work on that. But I think it worked out well enough



Love it!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Love it!!!!



Thank You.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try to pin curl it tonight.  I am ready to go back to the start of this thread and read through all of your tips. This thread might be addictive


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

The dryer has me so sleepy. My set is done. I will come back with a full review post nap


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 1, 2014)

I was bored so I went ahead and trimmed. Took my time so I could go through out my entire head section by section. I trimmed about 1/2 an inch over the colored sections and maybe even less than that everywhere else. It just really didn't need it and I know I owe it all to roller setting since it keeps my ends smooth and tangle free! I don't care about it being even since my hair almost always have some type of curl at the end.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> The has me so sleepy. My set is done. I will come back with a full review post nap



Bling!!! Where did all that shine come from?! Did you use an oil?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> The has me so sleepy. My set is done. I will come back with a full review post nap
> 
> View attachment 248407
> 
> ...



Very pretty and bouncy. Did the dryer knock you out?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Bling!!! Where did all that shine come from?! Did you use an oil?



You asked me that last time too. Maybe it is the flash. I put oil in my DC mix, but none after rinsing. I do think the flax gel had something to do with it.



faithVA said:


> Very pretty and bouncy. Did the dryer knock you out?



That dryer was sleeping pill! I was yawning and Pandora was playing some slow jams. I was put it on for extra time just so I could relax


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

I am getting a little discouraged. It took me 54 minutes to put in 29 rollers, and that doesn't include the time I spent detangling with my wide and medium tooth comb. It does include the fine tooth comb time since I only use that when I roller set. I had to redo rollers 2 and 3 times to get them smooth and my set still isn't very neat. Now I have to spend an hour plus under the dryer.  Sigh.... I really admire all you ladies that set every week and sometimes multiple times per week. I just can't imagine putting in that much effort.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^I feel the same. GettingKinky. I think my placement is the problem, especially with these darn slide in clips. The mohawk part is easy. The sides are hard.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I am getting a little discouraged. It took me 54 minutes to put in 29 rollers, and that doesn't include the time I spent detangling with my wide and medium tooth comb. It does include the fine tooth comb time since I only use that when I roller set. I had to redo rollers 2 and 3 times to get them smooth and my set still isn't very neat. Now I have to spend an hour plus under the dryer.  Sigh.... I really admire all you ladies that set every week and sometimes multiple times per week. I just can't imagine putting in that much effort.



GettingKinky

Don't get discouraged! I've been setting my hair for years and guess what?

1) I don't time my sets. I just make sure my setting day is a day when I have absolutely nothing to do or at least have a few hours to spare. I put on some music, get some wine (well I used to before getting preggo) and just take my time. Don't try to race or outdo the time it took to do your past sets. That will drive you crazy. Don't focus on time, just focus on technique.

It also helps to set sitting down. Before the military movers broke it, I used to have a well lit vanity mirror set with a comfy tall chair where I could relax and do my sets. I am saving up for the one in the picture. (Well I am saving up for my entire glam room but that's another story) lol

Side note: It doesn't even have to be a vanity set, just pull up a chair in your bathroom. I do this now from time to time.

2) I have to redo rollers all.the.time! Sometimes I get to the part where I'm about to snap on the cap and BAM, some strands fall out or get that weird webbing thing and have to start over! 

3) There are times when I have to take down an entire section if I get to another section and don't have enough space or used too much/too little hair. grrrrrr

4) There are times when I want to get from under my dryer then throw it back into the fire pits of hell from whence it came! Then I think about how I don't want to airdry for 3 days. Ok come back to momma my baby hot box. lol

All in all, roller setting has it's ups and downs but the results always keep me going back. 

Throwing some hugs and roller setting love to you. xoxo


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks lulu97, but if a pro like you still has difficulties, I guess I can forget ever getting this process to a point where it's quick easy and painless. I can't imagine having to redo a whole section. I would probably just break down and cry. But you are right I do like the results. 

Froreal3 I'm using the snap cover rollers. I'm not nearly good enough to try the clips that's a whole nother level.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Blairx0;19725929[/USER]]You asked me that last time too. Maybe it is the flash. I put oil in my DC mix, but none after rinsing. I do think the flax gel had something to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> That dryer was sleeping pill! I was yawning and Pandora was playing some slow jams. I was put it on for extra time just so I could relax



Did you like the flax seed gel? It seems so soft and bouncy. I wouldn't have expected that with the gel. Did you put anything in your gel?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> well done faithVA you will have to report back how setting effects you hair's ability to maintain moisture. I think setting was a turning point for me with moisture so I am curious to see what another Lo po lady thinks



How long does your hair stay moisturized with a rollerset?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How long does your hair stay moisturized with a rollerset?



3-4 days lately. This winter has been rough. In the summer 5-6 days.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am happy with my results. It came out better than last time. I just separated the curls about 30 minutes ago. It takes forever for me to take these bad pictures   When I finally woke up, I took out the curlformers and then let my hair sit for 15 minutes. I sealed with a shining balm. And I actually tried to pin curl the areas I sleep on. I definitely need to work on that. But I think it worked out well enough



Love it faith...it looks so soft. 

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

Don't get discouraged GettingKinky! We're all still learning. 

I used bobby pins instead of metal clips last set and it was sooo much easier. I think for the next set I'll go back to using setting foam. I bought it, so I might as well use it. I always want to see if that helps my roots set straighter. I hope leave in, serum, and setting foam isn't too much product.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok I am officially THAT woman. I'm out walking my dog with a head full of curlers. I'm wearing a hood, but it's all lumpy and from the front you can still see the rollers. At least it's dark out. This set better turn out well. 

On the plus side, DH is encouraging me to get a better dryer because mine takes to long and I have too sit backwards to get the back of my head to dry.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok I am officially THAT woman. I'm out walking my dog with a head full of curlers. I'm wearing a hood, but it's all lumpy and from the front you can still see the rollers. At least it's dark out. This set better turn out well.
> 
> On the plus side, DH is encouraging me to get a better dryer because mine takes to long and I have too sit backwards to get the back of my head to dry.



I have been that women, but if its dark and you are quick anyone that notices was too close to begin with


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I am getting a little discouraged. It took me 54 minutes to put in 29 rollers, and that doesn't include the time I spent detangling with my wide and medium tooth comb. It does include the fine tooth comb time since I only use that when I roller set. I had to redo rollers 2 and 3 times to get them smooth and my set still isn't very neat. Now I have to spend an hour plus under the dryer.  Sigh.... I really admire all you ladies that set every week and sometimes multiple times per week. I just can't imagine putting in that much effort.



I don't think you should be discouraged. When my hair started getting more and more texture, rollersetting went from 15 minutes to 40-50 minutes. I have gotten it down to barely 30 minutes, but that's not easy and it's only because I presection my hair before I set (which reminds me I have a video to put up). Also, a good trick is to do a final rinse with a really good slippy conditioner so that it makes combing easier. I use Kanechom Shea butter and keratin and leave it in for about 10 minutes just to get a slip factor. Then when I use CHI, I make sure that section is really soaked and wet (spray bottle please) and only apply to the section I'm working on. 

It's also good to have a idea of how you want to put the rollers in, meaning, if you do quadrants, do you want to put them anywhere, or in a particular order. That makes a huge difference. Quadrants also take longer to set than Mohawks. 

If you do quadrants, always start with the back then the front. If you do a Mohawk (which I recommend for bigger rollers) then you can start with the Mohawk, then the back sides, then the front. 

Something else that always helps me is depending on if I set with quadrants or Mohawk, I determine how many rollers I will use beforehand and stick with that. 

Practice makes it better girl.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Saludable. I did the mohawk this time. I did the mowhawk first and then 4 rows on each side working from back to front. I used more Chi than usual this time for better slip, but I put it all on in the beginning  I never thought to apply it as I go. I am constantly rewetting my hair as I go. By the time I'm done my fingertips are ready to prune up. 

I don't think I'm good enough to decide on the # of rollers in advance (it just had to be 32 or less they'd all I have), my sets look nothing like I envision them. I guess I need lots more practice. Not including ponytail sets, this is my 3rd set ever.  

The other thing is that since each set is so much effort, it makes me reluctant to experiment with things like roller type and leave ins.  I would be devastated if after hours of work I couldn't wear my hair out. 

I know I shouldn't time myself, but I keep notes on each set and the setting time is part of my notes. I'm way too OCD to stop timing them now. 

I'm out waking my dog in rollers again, this time foam rollers. I'll post result pictures later today.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> 3-4 days lately. This winter has been rough. In the summer 5-6 days.



Thank You. That is good to know. I will see if I can get to  3 to 4 days. That would work fine for me because I would like to at least water rinse or cowash mid-week.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

I went back and forth between just slapping a bonnet on, bantu knoting and pin curling. I finally decided to pin curl. My hair was frizzing up and my ends needed some moisture. I wasn't quite sure what to moisturize with. I knew to definitely stay away from products with glycerin, so I decided on BASK Hair Milk.

I struggled through pin curling but I got them in. And I did get second day hair. I just wanted to see if I could do it. But I need to keep working on my ends before I can wear my set for more than a weekend.

I kept the curls and it got bigger.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

I could use some moisturizing help. I'm natural and I don't use any products with cones. My hair still tends to need more moisture the day after a set. Products with glycerin make my hair poof and I tend to lose my curl. My hair holds a curl very well, it just tends to dry out a bit too much right now. 

What would you ladies recommend I use to moisturize my hair before I pin curl it? This is what I have on hand right now.

Nubian Heritage Heat Protectant Products (foam, leave-in and a spritz)

*Leave-Ins *

Marshmallow Moisture Balm
Coily Head Chick Ultimate Hair Treat
Dax Roots Olive Cream

*Moisturizers/Sealers*

Curl Junkie Argan & Olive Oil Daily Hair conditioner
BASK Palm Tapioca Hair Cream
Bask Silk & Honey Detangling Hair Milk
HairVeda Red Tea Daily Nourishing Conditioner
Hairveda Red Tea Nourishing Satin Daily Moisturizer

*Stylers & Gels*

Taliah Waajid Curling Creme
Miss Jessies Pillow Soft Curls
Miss Jessies Jelly Soft Curls
Eden Bodyworks All natural Curl Defining Creme
Aunt Jackies Curl La La Defining Curl Custard
Curls Creme Brulee
Curls Styling Gel
Hairveda Whipped Gelly
Hairveda Whipped Creme


*Oils & Pomades*

Natural Oasis Hair and Scalp Grease
Hairveda Hydra Silica Tea Mist
Natty Butter Cinnamon Honey Heaven
Camille Rose Curlaid Moisture Butter
Olive Conditioning Pomade
Hairveda CoCasta Shikakai Hair Oil
Hairveda Jardin Hair Conditioning Herbal Hair Oil
Hairveda Almond Glaze Pomade
Hairveda Herbal Green Pomade
Jamaican Mango & Lime Black Castor Oil
Dax Roots Jojoba Oil

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

faithVA  I would say the Hairveda Whipped Gelly although I think it does have glycerin in it. It is marketed as a styler but it's extremely moisturizing and gives a light hold. It's almost too moisturizing for me so I switched it out with my daughter for her KCCC. I think the key to using Hairveda products are applying with a light hand. Too much will give you an oily mess.   

After my sets, I use Hairveda's Busy Izzy. I use 1 pump for my edges and 1 pump for my entire hair length and my hair will stay moisturized for 2 to 3 days.

Edited to add: I see you have her Whipped creme too so that may be good to try as well. I've never tried that one though.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> faithVA  I would say the Hairveda Whipped Gelly although I think it does have glycerin in it. It is marketed as a styler but it's extremely moisturizing and gives a light hold. It's almost too moisturizing for me so I switched it out with my daughter for her KCCC. I think the key to using Hairveda products are applying with a light hand. Too much will give you an oily mess.
> 
> After my sets, I use Hairveda's Busy Izzy. I use 1 pump for my edges and 1 pump for my entire hair length and my hair will stay moisturized for 2 to 3 days.
> 
> Edited to add: I see you have her Whipped creme too so that may be good to try as well. I've never tried that one though.



OK. Maybe I will try it on one curl. Last time I pincurled with glycerin I just had a fro. I'm thinking a humectant is not likely to work, but I will try it on a section. 

You have given me an idea. Maybe I try a different product on different sections and just put them on Satin rollers. That way I can eliminate things quickly.

Thanks.


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

faithVA I used a butter cream (it has cones in it, so I won't recommend it to you) but I've found that using a little bit of the cream, and sealing it with a little butter, and then immediately putting my hair in Bantu knots (or pin curls) helps me moisturize and keep my style. The tiny bit of wetness helps to "re-set" the hair. 

If any of those creams have a lot of butter ingredients, I would try that because it will help counteract the effects of the water.


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm sitting outside of Sally's waiting for it to open so I can purchase a rat tail comb for parting. Excited to set tomorrow!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2014)

faithVA, why don't you test a section of your hair during rollersetting with a cone product and see if maybe your hair can handle it and test another small section and use a cone product after setting. IF YOUR NOT AGAINST THEM. 

That's the only way I keep my hair moist. I tried everything and one day I had to go back to cones. My hair was much healthier by then but before that I had to cowash after 4 days due to dryness.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA I used a butter cream (it has cones in it, so I won't recommend it to you) but I've found that using a little bit of the cream, and sealing it with a little butter, and then immediately putting my hair in Bantu knots (or pin curls) helps me moisturize and keep my style. The tiny bit of wetness helps to "re-set" the hair.
> 
> If any of those creams have a lot of butter ingredients, I would try that because it will help counteract the effects of the water.



Thank you. I will check the ingredients and look at the creams I have.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> faithVA, why don't you test a section of your hair during rollersetting with a cone product and see if maybe your hair can handle it and test another small section and use a cone product after setting. IF YOUR NOT AGAINST THEM.
> 
> That's the only way I keep my hair moist. I tried everything and one day I had to go back to cones. My hair was much healthier by then but before that I had to cowash after 4 days due to dryness.



Thank you. I don't use cones. They tend to make my hair dryer. And I don't use shampoo so I wouldn't really have a way to wash them out. I probably will have go wash after 4 days. I don't mind that so much. My scalp could use the extra water mid week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

After trimming yesterday, I put my hair in 2 bantu knots on the left and right side of my head. Today I had to go to a banquet so I decided to wear my hair down. I threw in a half handband type braid just to spice it up.  

It wasn't raining while I was out, but it had been raining earlier this morning so it was still wet and rather humid out. So of course, my hair frizzed up and the ends were the first to go!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky

Thought I'd help a sister out. 

So I was telling you how I roller set and took my own advice (literally) because I do every week. 

So after I rinse my DC, I used some Kanechom (for slip) for about a minute. 

Then, I applied more water from a spray bottle, some leave-in hair treatment and combed it through. Then I sectioned my hair in 3; Mohawk and the two sides. 

The Mohawk gets how every many rollers can for because it's a mix of smaller and bigger (Diane black and grey). I add a good amount of CHI and do the rollers. Don't go heavy handed with the protectant, but you should use enough to not have a war with the comb and it should decrease detangling time. 

When I get to the sides, I determine how many rollers I want to use. For me, this makes the rollers more uniform and helps me determine placement. Then I make them all go in one direction. 

To make em go all one direction, you comb the hair looking in the mirror, then turn your head in whichever you want to place the roller. I also place the pins on the highest part of the roller since I roll up. If you roll down, place the clips in the bottomost part. 

The best advice I can give anyone for roller setting is just knowing where to place the rollers. When you go to the salon, they usually always know where to place them and that something I realized when I couldn't get salon results at home. 

Here are some pictures. They all show how I section, comb, roll and place and the final rolling result.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2014)

lulu97

It looks really good. I need to try the front brain sometimes. Id rather with a twist though because I can't braid my own hair for dodo squat. 

I'm guessing the length was Bantu knots.


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 2, 2014)

I cut my bangs but im still gonna set.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

Saludable84 thanks for the pictorial. I will try to visualize my set better next time and see how it goes  lulu97 I love that front braid. I need to learn how to do that  brownb83 I love the bangs!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

So here are my results. The first two pictures are the set. From the front it looks like I kind of know what I'm doing but the back is a mess. The next two pictures are after I took down the rollers. The last picture is my attempt at styling after sleeping in 7/8" foam rollers.  My curls are so tight. I need them to drop a little.


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky

I would spend hours... HOURS setting my hair if the end result looked like yours. I will continue to support you when you say you're having a hard time but in the back of my mind I'll be thinking "WHATEVER. Her hair is going to come out perfect anyway".


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky Really lady? I mean really? It looks great! Lol!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

toaster Babygrowth

I'm not complaining about the results. That's the only reason I'm willing to spend the time setting. I'm just whining that it doesn't seem to be getting any easier, and I can't get the rollers to go where I want them. I was hoping that one day I could get the rolling part down to 30 minutes, but I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster Babygrowth
> 
> I'm not complaining about the results. That's the only reason I'm willing to spend the time setting. I'm just whining that it doesn't seem to be getting any easier, and I can't get the rollers to go where I want them. I was hoping that one day I could get the rolling part down to 30 minutes, but I just don't see it happening.



It will come. I know it will! The more you do it the better you will be. Plus for me the more videos I watch the more confident I get and the faster I move but I'm a visual learner.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster Babygrowth  I'm not complaining about the results. That's the only reason I'm willing to spend the time setting. I'm just whining that it doesn't seem to be getting any easier, and I can't get the rollers to go where I want them. I was hoping that one day I could get the rolling part down to 30 minutes, but I just don't see it happening.



It will get easier.


----------



## toaster (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky

Aw I didn't think you were complaining. The rolling is by far the worst part for me. Well, rolling and parting. But it's worth it in the end!!

What are you thinking about doing with your bonelaxed ends? They look nice and full in your set.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 2, 2014)

toaster before my curls fall, my bonelaxed ends are kind of camouflaged, but once they fall they look thin. I think I'll probably cut them off, but bit by bit. I just have to keep up my nerve the next time I see my stylist.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I cut my bangs but im still gonna set.



brownb83

*Snaps 3 times and twirls* YES!! Love those bangs Lady!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 2, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> So here are my results. The first two pictures are the set. From the front it looks like I kind of know what I'm doing but the back is a mess. The next two pictures are after I took down the rollers. The last picture is my attempt at styling after sleeping in 7/8" foam rollers.  My curls are so tight. I need them to drop a little.



GettingKinky

You are the one looking like a pro! In here tryna fool us with that beautiful set!!!! lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 3, 2014)

beautiful sets, everyone! I am loving these pictures

"Any March setting/hair goals?" lulu97 - great question!! Maybe we should all share our hair goals at the first of every month. My March goals are:
1. *To get smoother, sleeker rollersets.* I don't know if this is possible since I have 3c/4a curly kinky hair. But I'd like to get my rollersets even sleeker. I want to be able to eventually saran wrap my hair for a straight look. I think the key to this is proper detangling to get all the little kinks out (literally haha  )

2. *To style my rollersets better.* So far, I set, I fluff, and I go. I'm scared to style my hair too much when I take the rollers out in the morning because I feel like- I invest sooo much time into rolling my hair the night before, and I don't want to mess it up. But I need to get over this fear and start styling my hair. I'm going to try fingercombing and gently brushing it to get the styles I want. 

3. *To learn to pincurl.* I want to learn how to maintain my rollersets better at night. Pineappling does NOT work for me. At all. So far, I've just been using bonnets to maintain my curls, so sometimes I wake up the next day with sexy messy bedhead hair, and sometimes I wake up the next day with that-girl-just-looks-a-mess bedhead hair.

4. *To cut down my rollersetting time.* It used to be 2 and a half hours, now I take one and a half to two hours (depends on the type of roller I use. perm rods take longer than curlformers.) I'd like to get down to one hour, regardless of the rollers used. 

5. *To cut down my detangling time.* For this goal, I have bought a steamer! I got the Q-Redew, and it is a nifty little tool. So far, I have used it to refresh revive an old rollerset and transform it into a luscious twistout mid-week. I didn't know that my hair could get so moisturized and soft using steam- I felt so left out. It was like I discovered a big secret when I realized how quenched my hair could get with steaming. But now I'm in on the secret too! haha  I'm going to use it next washday to deep condition for the first time. 

So far the goals I've accomplished have included cutting down my rollersetting time, finding my staple products, and rollersetting religiously every week. I'm proud of what I've accomplished together with you ladies. Here's to another great month of rollersetting!


----------



## brownb83 (Mar 3, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> brownb83
> 
> *Snaps 3 times and twirls* YES!! Love those bangs Lady!



Thanks mama!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 3, 2014)

I slept with flexi rods in after I moisturized and sealed







When I took them down in the morning o had some cute curls.

I finger combed. And was left with










It is still snowing so my hair is a bun. Honestly this weather is killing my hair game.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm gonna set today. U ladies makin me wanna set and get better at roller setting


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 3, 2014)

Friday I'm setting and that's all to it. 

lulu97

When you come back home me, the Nairobi and rollers will be waiting lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> beautiful sets, everyone! I am loving these pictures  "Any March setting/hair goals?" lulu97 - great question!! Maybe we should all share our hair goals at the first of every month. My March goals are: 1. To get smoother, sleeker rollersets. I don't know if this is possible since I have 3c/4a curly kinky hair. But I'd like to get my rollersets even sleeker. I want to be able to eventually saran wrap my hair for a straight look. I think the key to this is proper detangling to get all the little kinks out (literally haha  )  2. To style my rollersets better. So far, I set, I fluff, and I go. I'm scared to style my hair too much when I take the rollers out in the morning because I feel like- I invest sooo much time into rolling my hair the night before, and I don't want to mess it up. But I need to get over this fear and start styling my hair. I'm going to try fingercombing and gently brushing it to get the styles I want.  3. To learn to pincurl. I want to learn how to maintain my rollersets better at night. Pineappling does NOT work for me. At all. So far, I've just been using bonnets to maintain my curls, so sometimes I wake up the next day with sexy messy bedhead hair, and sometimes I wake up the next day with that-girl-just-looks-a-mess bedhead hair.  4. To cut down my rollersetting time. It used to be 2 and a half hours, now I take one and a half to two hours (depends on the type of roller I use. perm rods take longer than curlformers.) I'd like to get down to one hour, regardless of the rollers used.  5. To cut down my detangling time. For this goal, I have bought a steamer! I got the Q-Redew, and it is a nifty little tool. So far, I have used it to refresh revive an old rollerset and transform it into a luscious twistout mid-week. I didn't know that my hair could get so moisturized and soft using steam- I felt so left out. It was like I discovered a big secret when I realized how quenched my hair could get with steaming. But now I'm in on the secret too! haha  I'm going to use it next washday to deep condition for the first time.  So far the goals I've accomplished have included cutting down my rollersetting time, finding my staple products, and rollersetting religiously every week. I'm proud of what I've accomplished together with you ladies. Here's to another great month of rollersetting!



#2 and 4 are my goals. I'm also afraid to do much with my curls after I spend all that time putting them in.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> #2 and 4 are my goals. I'm also afraid to do much with my curls after I spend all that time putting them in.



GettingKinky
RIGHT! I want to try different styles, but then I start touching my hair and I'm like noooo what if it frizzes out, so I just leave it. But not my next set. I'm going to suck it up and go for it. I can't be stuck in the same styling rut for the rest of the year, I refuse. I can't learn anything new if I'm too scared to make mistakes


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 3, 2014)

Omg I love this thread. You ladies look wonderful. I should purchase some large perm rods.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

I slept with my hair in a high loose ponytail on a satin pillowcase. The 1st picture is my ponytail in the morning when I got up. The next 2 are my hair before I went to work. One piece of hair lost its curl so I rolled it on a satin foam roller while driving to work and fixed it.  I like how my hair looks shorter when it's curly. I think I look better with short hair but I don't want to cut it.   

ETA DH said my high ponytail made me look like a poodle.  

ETA again to crop the pictures. No need to see my bathroom


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I slept with my hair in a high loose ponytail on a satin pillowcase. The 1st picture is my ponytail in the morning when I got up. The next 2 are my hair before I went to work. One piece of hair lost its curl so I rolled it on a satin foam roller while driving to work and fixed it.   I like how my hair looks shorter when it's curly. I think I look better with short hair but I don't want to cut it.
> 
> ETA DH said my high ponytail made me look like a poodle.



your hair looks sooo cute! ok, you've prob said this before, but the thread is super long and i can't seem to find your answer. sorry if you already said this, but what setting lotion do you use? & how do you preserve your hair at night?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Friday I'm setting and that's all to it.  lulu97  When you come back home me, the Nairobi and rollers will be waiting lol



EnExitStageLeft Certainly! I got you Boo


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I slept with my hair in a high loose ponytail on a satin pillowcase. The 1st picture is my ponytail in the morning when I got up. The next 2 are my hair before I went to work. One piece of hair lost its curl so I rolled it on a satin foam roller while driving to work and fixed it.  I like how my hair looks shorter when it's curly. I think I look better with short hair but I don't want to cut it.  ETA DH said my high ponytail made me look like a poodle.   ETA again to crop the pictures. No need to see my bathroom



I woulda wore that high ponytail as a style. lol It's so cute!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

coilyhaircutie
I use Chi Silk Infusion as my leave in and then LottaBody (1:3 dilution) for setting

lulu97 - I kinda liked the high ponytail too, but DH kept calling me poodle.  I don't think he's a huge fan of lots of curls.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Under the dryer now! Just did a regular mohawk set. I used maybe 16 rollers? I can't remember. I guess this will be my last set for a while! I plan on doing a wash and go on Friday, and unless it's a total disaster, I'll work with it/ re-do it once or twice for a full week. I'll set again the night of March 17.

I used It's a 10 leave in, serum, and Carol's Daughter setting foam for this set. Will put my hair in bantu knots tonight.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Under the dryer now! Just did a regular mohawk set. I used maybe 16 rollers? I can't remember. I guess this will be my last set for a while! I plan on doing a wash and go on Friday, and unless it's a total disaster, I'll work with it/ re-do it once or twice for a full week. I'll set again the night of March 17.  I used It's a 10 leave in, serum, and Carol's Daughter setting foam for this set. Will put my hair in bantu knots tonight.



I think it's so funny that you say you aren't setting for awhile when you plan to set again in 2 weeks. That's pretty soon in my book. 

Make sure you post pics of your wash n go. I wanna see it.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I think it's so funny that you say you aren't setting for awhile when you plan to set again in 2 weeks. That's pretty soon in my book.
> 
> Make sure you post pics of your wash n go. I wanna see it.



Ha! It sounds a little weird to me as well, since I just started setting in January.

Weirdly enough, my hair felt softer with the use of the CD Setting Foam. I guess I'll finish the bottle before deciding whether or not I'll repurchase. I combed my hair out, moisturized and sealed (Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator and Shescentit Seyani Hair Butter) and put in three bantu knots. We're having a snow day tomorrow, so my hair will probably be put away until my Zumba class in the evening.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I could use some moisturizing help. I'm natural and I don't use any products with cones. My hair still tends to need more moisture the day after a set. Products with glycerin make my hair poof and I tend to lose my curl. My hair holds a curl very well, it just tends to dry out a bit too much right now.
> 
> What would you ladies recommend I use to moisturize my hair before I pin curl it? This is what I have on hand right now.
> 
> ...



I really wanted to reply to this post even though I don't have experience with the products listed. I'm also on a no cone diet for the moment. But I do mositurze and seal when I Bantu knot or use flexi rods ( I have yet to learn to pin curl). I use Darcy's daily leave in. I have also used Giovanni direct.
For me anything thin and watery will get the job done. Just a touch on my ends and lengeth followed by a light oil (grape seed) or a butter is enough for me. I do have to have togood tension to avoid reversion, but in the morning my hair is soft and lush.

Sorry I couldnt pick from the list, but o don't want to speak on products I don't know.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 4, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I really wanted to reply to this post even though I don't have experience with the products listed. I'm also on a no cone diet for the moment. But I do mositurze and seal when I Bantu knot or use flexi rods ( I have yet to learn to pin curl). I use Darcy's daily leave in. I have also used Giovanni direct. For me anything thin and watery will get the job done. Just a touch on my ends and lengeth followed by a light oil (grape seed) or a butter is enough for me. I do have to have togood tension to avoid reversion, but in the morning my hair is soft and lush.  Sorry I couldnt pick from the list, but o don't want to speak on products I don't know.



faithVA

I'm not natural but I can definitely attest to the DB daily leave-in. It's watery and creamy at the same time and works really well. Find a good medium in one of your products.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

faithVA I like DB daily leave in too. I can use it without my set reverting. 

I'm going to buy strawllers today. I think they will help me get my roots straighter. I hope I can fit them under my dryer. I just can't decide if I should stick to my current size 1 1/8" or go up to 1 1/4"


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> coilyhaircutie
> I use Chi Silk Infusion as my leave in and then LottaBody (1:3 dilution) for setting
> 
> lulu97 - I kinda liked the high ponytail too, but DH kept calling me poodle.  I don't think he's a huge fan of lots of curls.



Every time I change my style, my SO sings a song about it depending on what he thinks it looks like. With the last curlformer set, I got the Good Ship Lollipop. When I had in kinky twist, I got some Rastafarian song. I have learned to take it all in stride now. I expect a song now and I am just curious as to which one it is going to be.

Don't know your DH but take it all in stride. He may not think calling your hair a poodle as something bad.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I really wanted to reply to this post even though I don't have experience with the products listed. I'm also on a no cone diet for the moment. But I do mositurze and seal when I Bantu knot or use flexi rods ( I have yet to learn to pin curl). I use Darcy's daily leave in. I have also used Giovanni direct.
> For me anything thin and watery will get the job done. Just a touch on my ends and lengeth followed by a light oil (grape seed) or a butter is enough for me. I do have to have togood tension to avoid reversion, but in the morning my hair is soft and lush.
> 
> Sorry I couldnt pick from the list, but o don't want to speak on products I don't know.



Thank You. I appreciate it. I will continue to think on it between now and when I do my next set. It will be a while before I wear a set all week anyway. My hair is too short for me to be bothered. I don't have the patience to put my hair up every night.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> faithVA
> 
> I'm not natural but I can definitely attest to the DB daily leave-in. It's watery and creamy at the same time and works really well. Find a good medium in one of your products.





GettingKinky said:


> faithVA I like DB daily leave in too. I can use it without my set reverting.
> 
> I'm going to buy strawllers today. I think they will help me get my roots straighter. I hope I can fit them under my dryer. I just can't decide if I should stick to my current size 1 1/8" or go up to 1 1/4"



Thanks ladies. I will put it on my wish list and stalk the exchange board to see if I can pick up a sample bottle.


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2014)

faithVA I have a full and unused Darcy's Sweet cocoa curl cream you can have! Have you used this product before? I loved it as a leave in on wet hair (I'm low porosity as well) but the directions say it can be used on dry hair as well. I think it would be perfect for moisturizing sets. 



If you don't have an aversion to any of those ingredients PM me! I'm not using it, so I won't feel bad if you use it and hate it, I promise!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

My set is pretty much dead. Coloring last night frizzed and tangled up the length, and this morning's workout made the roots puffy. I have it in a ponytail today. I will either bantu knot or use my foam rollers tonight to try and revive it. I have to get more than 3 days out of this effort.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA I have a full and unused Darcy's Sweet cocoa curl cream you can have! Have you used this product before? I loved it as a leave in on wet hair (I'm low porosity as well) but the directions say it can be used on dry hair as well. I think it would be perfect for moisturizing sets.
> 
> View attachment 248873
> 
> If you don't have an aversion to any of those ingredients PM me! I'm not using it, so I won't feel bad if you use it and hate it, I promise!



Aw toaster, that is so sweet, kind and generous. I feel guilty though like I was begging  If your offer still stands near the end of spring I would be glad to buy it from you. I really need to work through this stash of stuff I have to figure out what the heck I'm doing with stuff. I feel a little overwhelmed with the size of my stash.


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Aw toaster, that is so sweet, kind and generous. I feel guilty though like I was begging  If your offer still stands near the end of spring I would be glad to buy it from you. I really need to work through this stash of stuff I have to figure out what the heck I'm doing with stuff. I feel a little overwhelmed with the size of my stash.



I'm sure it will still be there in the spring! I get rid of my stash by sending products to my mom, but now she's complaining that she has too much stuff.  I just tell myself that trial and error is necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm sure it will still be there in the spring! I get rid of my stash by sending products to my mom, but now she's complaining that she has too much stuff.  I just tell myself that trial and error is necessary.



Thank You. I hope I don't seem ungrateful. I'm just a person who is easily overwhelmed when I have more than 3 choices. I have to get rid of stuff before I get new stuff. Too much stuff makes me unhappy


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

36 strawllers plus shipping is almost $50. That's too much for some plastic tubes.  I guess I won't be getting them unless I find a coupon code. 

toaster I didn't know you were a roller setting rookie. You do it so often and you're so quick I just assumed you were a long time vet.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky , you should wait till Curlmart has a discount + free shipping promo to order your strawllers.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> GettingKinky , you should wait till Curlmart has a discount + free shipping promo to order your strawllers.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Thanks MileHighDiva. I didn't even look at curlmart. I was ordering directly from the strawllers site. Let me check curlmart now.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

@gettingkiny

Have you considered flexi rods or curlformers in lieu if the strawllers?

I just watched two vids on their site.  Are they using long bobbie pins to secure the strawller?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

I have flexirods but the strawllers seem like they will dry faster. When I tried a wet flexirod set it took forever to dry. I think the strawllers look more promising than curlformers because I can see my hair and make sure its smooth before I sit under the dryer. And they seem less scary. I'm pretty sure they use bobby pins to secure the strawllers.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

@gettinkinky 

Have you considered the hourglass or Annie rollers to decrease your drying time?  What kind and size (rollers) are you using now?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva I have 1 1/8" magnetic rollers with snap on covers. The rollers have four rows of vent holes.  I want to stick with smooth rollers to get the smoothest possible set.

Are the hourglass or Annie rollers smooth?


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't want to interrupt but GettingKinky I promise that you don't need to see your hair to know it's smooth in a curlformer. The installation has a bit of a learning curve, but nothing like roller setting in my opinion, and your hair will be smooth from root to tip. I think you'd love them.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> MileHighDiva I have 1 1/8" magnetic rollers with snap on covers. The rollers have four rows of vent holes.  I want to stick with smooth rollers to get the smoothest possible set.
> 
> Are the hourglass or Annie rollers smooth?



I think think the tension from the plastic mesh rollers will make your hair smooth.  In addition, dry faster.  

I think you should buy some red 1 1/2" plastic mesh rollers and give them a whirl, before spending all that $ on strawllers.  Your hair is long enough to graduate to 1 1/2" rollers.  

If you don't like them, you're not over invested monetarily.  If you do, you can invest in the white hour glass rollers, because the red ones don't come bigger than 1 1/2."

Don't sleep on curlformers!  I get chemical and thermally relaxed results with them.  I have the extra long & wide knock offs.  For Mother's Day I plan on buying the 24" barrel curl curlformers.  I think the barrel curls would look lovely on your hair.

BRB, going to try to find a pick of LaurenMechelle in the barrel curls.  She's relaxed/texlaxed like you.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky

http://www.laurenmechelle.com/2010/10/extra-wide-curlformers-tutorial-results/

IIRC, you have BSL hair.  You need bigger rollers, your hair is too long for 1 1/8" rollers.

 I can send you some red ones to try out.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva at one point I was considering the red plastic mesh rollers. If you think I can smooth results I'm willing to give them a try. I have 12 1 1/2" vented magnetic so I can compare the two in one set.   I like the small 1 1/8" curls but 1 1/2" could be nice too.   

Since you and toaster speak so highly of curlformers I will have to research those some more too. But aren't they pricey as well?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky

You can buy knock offs on eBay for less.  

If you still buy the strawllers, please remember to provide us with a review.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> GettingKinky
> 
> You can buy knock offs on eBay for less.
> 
> ...



I believe Amazon sells the knock offs as well. The Curlformer sight also has sales. I think I purchased my last set for 25% off on the curlformer site.

And I can confirm what the other ladies said, that the curlformers get your hair straight. I also think they dry fairly fast.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 4, 2014)

I also agree with toaster and MileHighDiva about curlformers. Curlformers are great and really do provide a smooth set. I also agree with not sleeping on them. They are a pain in the behind. Once u get thru your first install, I think the curlformers will be easy after that. I love my curlformers


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 4, 2014)

I did a perm rod set last night. It took me an hour and a half to detangle AND completely set my hair. Now that is a record! 

I think it was so quick because my hair was so soft and detangled after steaming and DCing. My ends were so moisturized they were practically straight. I'm so happy I got my steamer  After shampooing, I untwisted each section of my hair, loaded it with conditioner, twisted it back up, and steamed each section for 2-3 min with the Q-redew. I also think prepooing may have made my hair more manageable. I did the Chicoro prepoo for the first time, and modified the measurements it to my hair length- 1/3 cup coconut oil, 2/3 cups aloe vera juice & 2 tbsp olice oil. 

Here are my results:


flash


no flash


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 4, 2014)

No one asked me GettingKinky but, I have done curlformers and prefer traditional sets. I may be biased because I never figured out how to get second and third day hair with curlformers like I did with rollersets. The dry time using curlformers was faster than my traditional sets and the stretch was also deeper.  

If I could have styled my curlformer hair I would have loved them. Maybe one day I will dust them back off. However now that I am hooked on the vented hourglass rollers, I don't see switching it up any time soon.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Great results! I thought I wanted to try perm rods, but your results are much better than mine! Your hair looks like a curly bob with lots of body. I'm jealous.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 4, 2014)

"Any March setting/hair goals?" lulu97 - I think this is a great question and even though it isn't the 1st I wanted to answer.My March goals are:


More detangled sets
smoother ends
Use roller pins

I am keeping my goals simple this month because I am putting my hair on an edible-esque diet. I plan to DC with only yogurt, honey and olive oil. Use flax seed gel for hold and Darcy's daily leave in to moisturize and oil to seal. Shampoo Bar ( rhoussal and beer thing I got on etsy) to cleanse. I am trying to take my hair back to basic in the hopes of more shine and smoothness for summer!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie I didn't know perm rods came that large. Your set looks great!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 4, 2014)

Aw thank you Blairx0! I'm actually starting to like permrods more than my curlformers precisely for the body! But nothing gives me great curl definition and stretch like curlformers. 

For perm rod sets, the trick is to start on hair that is 60-80% dry. That way, my hair dries by morning time (I sleep in my rollers). After coming out the shower, I put my hair in a turbie twist, and go about getting dressed etc as usual. I do errands or whatever until my hair is only slightly damp, and then I begin to set. I use Oyin's Juices & Berries spray as my leave-in and Camille Rose Curl-Maker as my setting lotion. Hope this helps if you decide to give it a go again!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks GettingKinky! I didn't know either, until I came across them at Sally's last month. They had a 2 packs for $5 sale in February, and I bought sooo many black, green & brown jumbo rollers lol


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> coilyhaircutie I didn't know perm rods came that large. Your set looks great!



I was shocked too. They are easier to deal with than the magnetic ones. I'm thinking about getting rid of my magnetic ones and get the bigger perm rods. But I was thinking would it get real close to the scalp. I saw a video on YouTube where the girl got really close but if I'm not mistaken she rolled them a certain way GettingKinky


----------



## bronzephoenix (Mar 5, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I was shocked too. They are easier to deal with than the magnetic ones. I'm thinking about getting rid of my magnetic ones and get the bigger perm rods. But I was thinking would it get real close to the scalp. I saw a video on YouTube where the girl got really close but if I'm not mistaken she rolled them a certain way GettingKinky



Have you seen napptural85's recent perm rod video??? She rolls them differently as well. She started out on previously stretched hair & OMG her results were gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> "Any March setting/hair goals?" lulu97 - I think this is a great question and even though it isn't the 1st I wanted to answer.My March goals are:



My goals for march
1. Practice at least 1 perm rod set.
2. Try a flexi rod set with larger sections of hair
3. Improve my pin curling maintenance regimen.
4. Go through my stash and find a proper moisturizer for my set maintenance.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

I rescued my set  Last night I combed out my hair with a wide and then a med tooth comb. I moisturized with DB daily leave in. Then I put my hair in 4 ponytails in quadrants (attempt to straighten roots). Then I put 3-4 satin foam rollers 7/8" on each ponytail. My workout this morning wasn't too strenuous so I didn't sweat a lot plus I'm only 3 weeks post so my roots are fairly well behaved.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

I am loving my hair today!! I feel so vain but every time I walk by a mirror I stop to play in it. I think the fact that it looks shoulder length is why I like it so much. All those shrunken curls make it look so thick.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I am loving my hair today!! I feel so vain but every time I walk by a mirror I stop to play in it. I think the fact that it looks shoulder length is why I like it so much. All those shrunken curls make it look so thick.



GettingKinky Girl you and me both. lol Today makes the 2nd time I've worn my hair down since   I washed it a week ago and Honey I was feeling it. It's been in a low bantu bun since Sunday night so when I took it down today, it had nice loose waves. Hubby and I was in Macy's earlier and I was riding up the escalator staring at my reflection on the mirrored glass. I was like dang my hair is bomb today. I got off that escalator like a dang baywatch model...swanging and flipping like a fool


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 5, 2014)

Prepooed, Washed, Conditioned, Deep Conditioned, Rollerset and sat under the dryer, then flat ironed!!! 19 months since my last relaxer =)


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

Mjon912. It looks so sleek and shiny!  How long did it all take from start of prepoo to end of flat ironing?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> Prepooed, Washed, Conditioned, Deep Conditioned, Rollerset and sat under the dryer, then flat ironed!!! 19 months since my last relaxer =)



Mjon912 Pretty!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 5, 2014)

Mjon912  :lovedrool:


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I rescued my set  Last night I combed out my hair with a wide and then a med tooth comb. I moisturized with DB daily leave in. Then I put my hair in 4 ponytails in quadrants (attempt to straighten roots). Then I put 3-4 satin foam rollers 7/8" on each ponytail. My workout this morning wasn't too strenuous so I didn't sweat a lot plus I'm only 3 weeks post so my roots are fairly well behaved.



GettingKinky I'm sooooo jealous if you right now.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> GettingKinky Girl you and me both. lol Today makes the 2nd time I've worn my hair down since   I washed it a week ago and Honey I was feeling it. It's been in a low bantu bun since Sunday night so when I took it down today, it had nice loose waves. Hubby and I was in Macy's earlier and I was riding up the escalator staring at my reflection on the mirrored glass. I was like dang my hair is bomb today. I got off that escalator like a dang baywatch model...swanging and flipping like a fool



Where are the pictures lulu97???


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky Thanks Doll!!! I put the prepoo in last night and slept with it... If I say I finished at 5 this afternoon that sounds crazy but while doing hair I was taking care of my 9 month old and 3 year old sooo maybe 3.5 hours total, not including sleeping with the prepoo  lulu97 Babygrowth Thanks Dolls

Eta GettingKinky omg you curls!!! Love them!!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky

How do you get your hair so black. I love it


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Where are the pictures lulu97???



GettingKinky I didn't take any today but it was in this same style but with more elongated waves. Today it really showed my true MBL length in the back.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2014)

^^^^ Can't wait till it hangs MBL in the front! I'm assuming I'll have to be at hip from the back though.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 5, 2014)

Girls! I am so excited. I did pin curls to preserve my permrod set for the first time last night, and I looove the results that they gave my hair! But enough talk, pics:






I didn't pincurl every individual curl; I lumped 2 and 3 sections together to make it easier on myself. I made individual pincurls in the front. I used KCKT. I'm going to do it again tonight. So glad I found an alternative to just throwing on my bonnet or pineappling! My hair is in lovely, moisturized waves.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'mma have to try pincurling next time coilyhaircutie That came out great.

lulu97 Pretty milkmaid braid. Aw, you don't show your pretty face anymore.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 5, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I'mma have to try pincurling next time coilyhaircutie That came out great.  lulu97 Pretty milkmaid braid. Aw, you don't show your pretty face anymore.



Froreal3 Thanks Lady! 

I don't remember who but somebody posted a thread a few months ago about a blog created just to bash LHCF ladies. I was like nah son...I aint down with that foolishness. Too many lurkers and crazo's out there. That's why I could never do youtube or even a blog...I'm good. lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 5, 2014)

lmao... lulu97, I'm with you girl! It's true, there are a looot of crazies out there, you have to be safe online. I don't like showing my face either


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 5, 2014)

coilyhaircutie I'm glad you found a way to preserve your curls. It came out really well. 

I've never used serum on my hair except when it's wet, but I'm going to try tonight to see if I can have smoother shinier curls tomorrow. If it turns out to be a greasy looking mess, I'll be bunning it.


----------



## toaster (Mar 5, 2014)

Everyone's sets look so pretty!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

My bonelaxed ends hold a curl so much better than my texlaxed hair, and they never get frizzy. Almost makes me want to go back to bonelaxing.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My bonelaxed ends hold a curl so much better than my texlaxed hair, and they never get frizzy. Almost makes me want to go back to bonelaxing.



Likewise. Then I remember the pain.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Now I remember why I don't use setting lotion. My hair feels soooo gross. Can't wait to shampoo later today.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> Now I remember why I don't use setting lotion. My hair feels soooo gross. Can't wait to shampoo later today.



Which one did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My bonelaxed ends hold a curl so much better than my texlaxed hair, and they never get frizzy. Almost makes me want to go back to bonelaxing.



Weren't you just threatening to cut them off. I can't keep up. Either way  don't change your hair...I like it too much!


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Which one did you use?



Carols daughter setting foam. It works fine for about three days but by the fourth day my hair feels producty and stiff.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Likewise. Then I remember the pain.



Have you figured out how to make your hair hold a curl better and frizz less?




Blairx0 said:


> Weren't you just threatening to cut them off. I can't keep up. Either way  don't change your hair...I like it too much!



Lol! I can't keep up either. One day I want 100% texlaxed hair and the next I want 100% bonelaxed. It depends on the style I'm trying to wear. But having some of both constantly reminds me of the pros and cons of each. That's why bunning is so great, I don't have to think about it. But I promised myself that I'd learn to style my hair this year (not just buns)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster

Ooooooh Girl! Lookie what I found!!! I was out shopping yesterday for some banana clips at this beauty supply/salon type place and I saw this. I had been thinking about picking up a dry shampoo for when I have braids or just for going into my 2nd week of a roller set. Saw this baby and I just had to snatch it up.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

lulu97

I am forever grateful to you for turning me on to It's a 10. I just shampoo'd and detangled my hair and I fell in love alllll over again. My hair is NOT effortless, I have to do something to it every.single.day, but these products make it easier. 

Can't wait to hear how the dry shampoo works for you! I purchased the styling cream and gel for my wash and go's but I'm too nervous to use them! I'm scared they won't provide enough hold and I'll end up looking like a poodle. I'm going to try leaving in some Aussie Moist (It's a 10 costs too much to use for a wash and go, which is weird logic because I leave the instant conditioner in my hair for 30 minutes max) and Xtreme Wetline Gel and see what happens.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

You all are making me want to try Its a 10, but I'm trying to be a minimalist, I must resist. 

I'm going on day 6 of my set. Foam rollers are awesome!


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

You guys! I have half dry half soaking wet helmet head. I definitely need a diffuser. Sitting under the dryer made the top half of my hair dry and the bottom half didn't dry at all. 

And perhaps a diffuser would help with the volume? Or just using less product? Maybe I should use the it's a 10 products after all. I was super heavy handed because I'm used to my hair swelling up no matter what. I put some SSI Seyani butter in my hands to scrunch out some of the crunch, so I'm sure the back half of my head will dry into a frizz ball. I hate experimenting...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> You guys! I have half dry half soaking wet helmet head. I definitely need a diffuser. Sitting under the dryer made the top half of my hair dry and the bottom half didn't dry at all.  And perhaps a diffuser would help with the volume? Or just using less product? Maybe I should use the it's a 10 products after all. I was super heavy handed because I'm used to my hair swelling up no matter what. I put some SSI Seyani butter in my hands to scrunch out some of the crunch, so I'm sure the back half of my head will dry into a frizz ball. I hate experimenting...



I hate experimenting...

But, but, but....you have to experiment to get better Lady 

Mine looks flat and a little noodle-ish after coming from under the dryer, so I always pull it up into a high pineapple type bun to kinda stretch it out and dry the bottom half. I try to do them in the afternoon so by the time I go to bed it's all the way dry. (I don't wear it down either...I prefer wash and go's in cute buns) 

Also I like how it turned out.  I'm sure it will get bigger and better as the days go by.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> You all are making me want to try Its a 10, but I'm trying to be a minimalist, I must resist.  I'm going on day 6 of my set. Foam rollers are awesome!



I love how it turned out!

Yeah I hear you girl...when it comes to products, I have a rule of keeping 15 and under in my stash at all times. I prefer to play around with cute styles to keep things spicy instead of spending my money on trying 50-11 products. Just wait till you have an empty like I did. I've used up 3 products in Feb so I had a little room in my stash for something new. lol (one of which I thought was a staple but can do without) 

But if you want to try any product from the it's a 10 line, try the leave in... you will love it!


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

I need to go to the grocery store and to the gym later this afternoon and tomorrow early afternoon. I pulled it up into a loose bun and it will stay there until tomorrow. Hopefully it's more dry by then. 

I did learn that I don't think my hair is long enough (with shrinkage) for a hair shaking cut anytime soon. I'll probably shampoo and set my hair on Sunday night... if I can wait that long.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster I love your curlies!!!  Your wash n go is cute!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> You guys! I have half dry half soaking wet helmet head. I definitely need a diffuser. Sitting under the dryer made the top half of my hair dry and the bottom half didn't dry at all.
> 
> And perhaps a diffuser would help with the volume? Or just using less product? Maybe I should use the it's a 10 products after all. I was super heavy handed because I'm used to my hair swelling up no matter what. I put some SSI Seyani butter in my hands to scrunch out some of the crunch, so I'm sure the back half of my head will dry into a frizz ball. I hate experimenting...



You have nice curls. They are nice and large like a thin rope.  Very pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm going to mist my hair and do a quick set so I can dust my ends with my Split Ender.  So I'm not going to worry about how the rollers go in, just need to get my ends straight. hmm, maybe I will just roll the ends.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 7, 2014)

Just LCO'd with SD WGBC, CDLS, & Nourish oil.

Flexi straw set with seventeen flexi rods, I broke one 

Air drying under satin bonnet.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Mar 7, 2014)

Does anyone just spritz their hair mid-week and then rollerset again without washing?


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

How do you ladies keep your sets from getting frizzy?  I leave in the morning and my hair is fine. By the time I get home it's all fuzzy and frizzy and huge except my bonelaxed ends, and it's not even that humid here. I look like I just stepped out of the 70s. Sigh...


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Does anyone just spritz their hair mid-week and then rollerset again without washing?



faithVA I've never tried that, but I guess it would be similar to moisturizing your hair with a water based product and the setting it in bantu knots/pin curls? I figure as long as you're not drenching your hair, it should mold to roller again.



GettingKinky said:


> How do you ladies keep your sets from getting frizzy?  I leave in the morning and my hair is fine. By the time I get home it's all fuzzy and frizzy and huge except my bonelaxed ends, and it's not even that humid here. I look like I just stepped out of the 70s. Sigh...



GettingKinky I just deal with the frizz. It's part of the reality of my natural hair, it's not going to look perfect all the time. It took a while to get used to it (and honestly, I'm still working on it).


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> GettingKinky I just deal with the frizz. It's part of the reality of my natural hair, it's not going to look perfect all the time. It took a while to get used to it (and honestly, I'm still working on it).



That wasn't the answer I was hoping for. I want the miracle potion not self acceptance. 

But seriously, I've gotten over the need to have 100% control over my hair, but I have a certain mental picture of a roller set and frizz isn't part of it. I guess I'll just have to learn to get used to this too.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> That wasn't the answer I was hoping for. I want the miracle potion not self acceptance.
> 
> But seriously, I've gotten over the need to have 100% control over my hair, but I have a certain mental picture of a roller set and frizz isn't part of it. I guess I'll just have to learn to get used to this too.



I'm sure someone will come in here with real advice! And if it's a miracle potion I'm buying it!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Does anyone just spritz their hair mid-week and then rollerset again without washing?



I've never tried that but just like toaster said, it seems like it may work. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> How do you ladies keep your sets from getting frizzy?  I leave in the morning and my hair is fine. By the time I get home it's all fuzzy and frizzy and huge except my bonelaxed ends, and it's not even that humid here. I look like I just stepped out of the 70s. Sigh...



Frizz you say? My hair always has frizz...like halo type frizz. I don't mind it, I think it makes the set look more natural and effortless...I just don't care for my ends to get frizzy. When that happens, Houston...we.have.a.problem. lol That's when the buns come on the scene.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I've never tried that but just like toaster said, it seems like it may work. Let us know how it turns out



It actually turned out really good. I spirited with water mixed with marshmallow balm, combed and rolled. It had mice hold and was soft. I didn't take any pictures though. I was in a rush to dust my ends since it was getting late. Will take pics next time.


----------



## ajoke (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It actually turned out really good. I spirited with water mixed with marshmallow balm, combed and rolled. It had mice hold and was soft. I didn't take any pictures though. I was in a rush to dust my ends since it was getting late. Will take pics next time.



faithVA Is that what your hair is in your avatar-?a roller set? Because I've been wondering since yesterday and admiring it, and thinking " that doesn't look like 4 b hair, did she texlax"


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

ajoke said:


> faithVA Is that what your hair is in your avatar-?a roller set? Because I've been wondering since yesterday and admiring it, and thinking " that doesn't look like 4 b hair, did she texlax"



Thank you ajoke. The hair in my avatar is a curlformers set that I did last weekend. It's still my 4b hair and I'm still natural. Curlformers get my hair fairly straight.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Does anyone just spritz their hair mid-week and then rollerset again without washing?



I do in a way. I will pull my hair up with a banana clip, dampen my ends add leave in and seal. Mayve a little something for hold and then use flexi rods. I rock a curly pony then .

I have also done it for an out style and the results  looked like this:


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I do in a way. I will pull my hair up with a banana clip, dampen my ends add leave in and seal. Mayve a little something for hold and then use flexi rods. I rock a curly pony then .
> 
> I have also done it for an out style and the results  looked like this:
> 
> ...



Very pretty. Yeah I think it will definitely work for me once I start setting regularly. My results from the test were promising and I start from flat twist and not even a roller set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2014)

I also have to say even after the curls fall this "set refresher" keeps my hair stretched. After a week my hair looks like this,:









It is up in a banana clip in these pics

I could easily see making it two weeks before washing by using flexi rods, wearing a bun or doing a twist out .

I plan to set tomorrow tho


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2014)

1 day later and my hair is still wet. It feels very soft and moisturized though. Now that I've appeased my wash and go wishes I'm going to wash and set my hair tomorrow evening. I'm excited!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2014)

toaster said:


> 1 day later and my hair is still wet. It feels very soft and moisturized though. Now that I've appeased my wash and go wishes I'm going to wash and set my hair tomorrow evening. I'm excited!



That is my wash and go fear. My hair takes about 3 days to be bone dry. So I know I will never be able to acutally wash and then go. I will have to wash blow dry, style, and something else time consuming. Setting weekly is faster in every way for me and I worry less about damage from shrinkage knots. Your did look nice tho. I however am still too chicken to try it.


----------



## ajoke (Mar 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank you ajoke. The hair in my avatar is a curlformers set that I did last weekend. It's still my 4b hair and I'm still natural. Curlformers get my hair fairly straight.



I agree. I have some knock off curl formers and they do get my hair pretty straight, but the curls don't last at all.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not giving up on rollersetting, but with AOHSR+ grapeseed oil and 2 braids I can get a good looking braid out and it's way less effort than setting. And it seems to hold up really well. Maybe I should use the same products for my roller sets.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 8, 2014)

does anyone know how to achieve this style without flat-ironing the roots?
http://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/P/C/1/rachel-bilson-long-wavy-hair.jpg

I like the volume my rollersets give me, but sometimes I wish that my roots could lie flat and just the ends would be curly. I was brainstorming how I could do that. Maybe if I pinned my hair down flat to my scalp after taking the rollers out and just pincurled the ends? Or maybe a ponytail rollerset would achieve this look? I've tried combing the curls out from the roots only, and 1 of 2 things happen- either the curls bounce back up OR I end up making a lot of frizz. I'm open to all your suggestions!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 8, 2014)

coilyhaircutie I think a ponytail set might do it.


----------



## Nazaneen (Mar 8, 2014)

very pretty @GettingKinky
a lot less work than a  set too huh?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2014)

Doing a pre poo overnight, so I can set tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> does anyone know how to achieve this style without flat-ironing the roots?
> http://0.tqn.com/d/beauty/1/0/P/C/1/rachel-bilson-long-wavy-hair.jpg
> 
> I like the volume my rollersets give me, but sometimes I wish that my roots could lie flat and just the ends would be curly. I was brainstorming how I could do that. Maybe if I pinned my hair down flat to my scalp after taking the rollers out and just pincurled the ends? Or maybe a ponytail rollerset would achieve this look? I've tried combing the curls out from the roots only, and 1 of 2 things happen- either the curls bounce back up OR I end up making a lot of frizz. I'm open to all your suggestions!



Are you natural or relaxed?

If you are natural maybe if you did a normal set, let it fall and then used flexi rods? 
if you are relaxed maybe a ponytail set. I have only had luck with the former


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2014)

I want a hot air brush...

ETA: I don't know if it's worth it because I sweat every day... but I want one.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

All rolled up and under the dryer.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 9, 2014)

GettingKinky and Blairx0 - Thanks! 

ETA-
Blairx0 I'm natural. So what you're saying is, I should let my set fall, and then on day 2 or day 3, just add flexirods to the ends of my hair? I don't have flexirods, but I'll try that with permrods or pincurling. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I do try it

Got conditioner in my hair now! I wish wash day didn't have to be a whole process lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

I found a loophole for posting my braid out picture here, I did my braid out on rollerset hair.   This time I did 2 french braids so the waves would start closer to my scalp. I suck at french braiding, but it was good enough.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

ajoke said:


> I agree. I have some knock off curl formers and they do get my hair pretty straight, but the curls don't last at all.



I can get three day hair as long as I don't use products while setting. My hair usually grizzled before my curls fall. Also if I let my hair cool before taking out the rollers it helps.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I found a loophole for posting my braid out picture here, I did my braid out on rollerset hair.   This time I did 2 french braids so the waves would start closer to my scalp. I suck at french braiding, but it was good enough.



I was sitting here hating that your braid out had so little shrinkage and was so smooth for a wet set. Now Im glad I can't my hate to myself! 

Great results. I do something similar with flat twist out on old Rollerset hair


----------



## ckisland (Mar 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I'm not giving up on rollersetting, but with AOHSR+ grapeseed oil and 2 braids I can get a good looking braid out and it's way less effort than setting. And it seems to hold up really well. Maybe I should use the same products for my roller sets.


See!! That's why I bowed out of this thread so quick ! Your braidout is absolutely divine!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I was sitting here hating that your braid out had so little shrinkage and was so smooth for a wet set. Now Im glad I can't my hate to myself!  Great results. I do something similar with flat twist out on old Rollerset hair



This week I'm going to try a braid out on air dried hair. I'll see how it compares to one on rollerset hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> GettingKinky and Blairx0 - Thanks!
> 
> ETA-
> Blairx0 I'm natural. So what you're saying is, I should let my set fall, and then on day 2 or day 3, just add flexirods to the ends of my hair? I don't have flexirods, but I'll try that with permrods or pincurling. I'll let you guys know how it turns out when I do try it
> ...



I know you are sick of these pics, but these are the results I got 











My roots got really straight and I only used two on each side, or four in total. If you used more you could get that loose look you posted....I am guessing


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0

No one gets tired of pictures


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Beautiful Blairx0!!!

I just wanted to update and say it was super easy to wash and detangle my hair after my wash and go. Leaving in a silicone DC and using gel on top prevented my hair from tangling or knotting on the ends. I'll probably try it again in a few weeks after I get a diffuser. I liked it more and more as time went on.

Also going to try and stretch tonight's roller set (currently DCing) for a week. On Thursday night I'm going to use the It's a 10 Miracle Styling Cream and put my hair in 8-10 twists for a weekend stretched twist out.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I know you are sick of these pics, but these are the results I got
> 
> View attachment 249697
> 
> ...


I agree with Saludable84- no one gets tired of your pics!

Blairx0 How did you get your roots so straight? You're natural too, right? I don't think I've ever gotten my roots to be so straight from rollersetting alone, I'd have to blowdry my roots too. Could it be because I always airdry my sets overnight? 

I decided to dry my hair another way today. I'm under my hooded drier now and it's an infernoooo  whew! I turned my space heater off, no need for that now lol. I hope doing this will give me a sleeker set and smoother roots.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been about 11 days since I washed and I'm starting to get that "not-so-fresh-scalpy-smell". I don't know how to explain it but I'm sure y'all know what I mean. My hair actually feels pretty good but I can't get past that smell. I already had some coconut oil in my hair so I'm just gonna add some conditioner on top and do an overnight DC. I'll set tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

I am very natural. I have some wet hair pics on my blog, but I am mostly 4a/b. I set with heat and it gets my roots straight. I also bun and I think that tension contributes to straighter roots also. 

I have no delusions. My roots are not 100% straight nor is my style 100% the look you posted, but rollerseting helped me get the hang I think you need for the style you posted. Have you ever set with heat?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

toaster

Glad your wash and go grew on you. Most beauty supply store sell diffusers as they are kind of universal attachment, so maybe you can pick one up without too much trouble.

I hope you don't abandon us though! Seeing your sets always remind me I need to roll because it creates such great results and prevents such big setbacks!


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> toaster
> 
> Glad your wash and go grew on you. Most beauty supply store sell diffusers as they are kind of universal attachment, so maybe you can pick one up without too much trouble.
> 
> I hope you don't abandon us though! Seeing your sets always remind me I need to roll because it creates such great results and prevents such big setbacks!



Oh I'm not going anywhere! At the most I would wash and go on the weekends, but in reality I'll probably do it 5 or 6 more times in the year. I'm a creature of habit and roller setting has become a habit.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> I am very natural. I have some wet hair pics on my blog, but I am mostly 4a/b. I set with heat and it gets my roots straight. I also bun and I think that tension contributes to straighter roots also.
> 
> I have no delusions. My roots are not 100% straight nor is my style 100% the look you posted, but rollerseting helped me get the hang I think you need for the style you posted. Have you ever set with heat?



 I didn't know you were natural. I had to go look at your blog and see what you were talking about


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

I bought a $14 hot air brush from target and I tried it today. I did my usual setting, let the rollers dry, and used the brush on my roots only for about 15 seconds (that might be an over-estimate). The brush is 150 watts and wasn't hot enough to make me want to take my hand off of it, but it heated up a little I guess. I started combing the entire curl first with my comb, and then using the brush on my roots, but I eventually realized that wasn't necessary, and just combed the roots.

Whoa did it give me "big" hair. But that doesn't really matter because I moisturized my hair and put it in three big bantu knots which will tame it down again. It was kind of fun using the brush. I can't imagine people actually using this to blow dry their hair, but I did buy the cheapest one. I used the plastic attachment because the boar bristle scared me. I don't really think continued use will give me heat damage, but I'll keep an eye on it. 

This first picture is a picture of what my curl/roots look like before using the brush.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I didn't know you were natural. I had to go look at your blog and see what you were talking about



I'm don't know if i am shocked because that means  my sets look relaxed/texlaxed smooth or because my constant mention with my hardships didn't point to natural hair. Either way I am natural no texlaxed or any treatments for me.

Either way thanks for checking out my blog!

My being natural is also why I always try to answer your questions when I can. I think our hair even has a similar texture.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 9, 2014)

toaster 

Your set looks so light and fluffy. How are you liking the vented rollers?

Also what are the brush/combs in your last pic? Are those the hot brushes you mentioned earlier?


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> toaster
> 
> Your set looks so light and fluffy. How are you liking the vented rollers?
> 
> Also what are the brush/combs in your last pic? Are those the hot brushes you mentioned earlier?



Ah you beat me! I uploaded the pictures from my phone and then edited the post with text. It's so much easier that way.

I really like the vented rollers. I think when I eventually size up I'll purchase the halo instead of the hourglass because I'm not really sure the hourglass is doing anything, but 60 minutes of drying time is awesome.

And yep! That's the hot air brush I was talking about earlier. I have no patience, so when I think I want something, I usually buy it.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> View attachment 249735
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this after you took out the roller? 

Your hair has very nice volume and is so fluffy and full.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm don't know if i am shocked because that means  my sets look relaxed/texlaxed smooth or because my constant mention with my hardships didn't point to natural hair. Either way I am natural no texlaxed or any treatments for me.
> 
> Either way thanks for checking out my blog!
> 
> My being natural is also why I always try to answer your questions when I can. I think our hair even has a similar texture.



It is because your sets are so smooth. I thought you were relaxed. I obviously am not paying enough attention. When I saw your wet hair I had a draw drop moment. Your blog gave me hope  Now I can't wait to get some of those big ol lollipop curls like you.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Is this after you took out the roller?
> 
> Your hair has very nice volume and is so fluffy and full.



Yep! I used the brush after my hair was dry form the set. I wouldn't use it on wet hair, and even the box said for "damp or dry" styling.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> Yep! I used the brush after my hair was dry form the set. I wouldn't use it on wet hair, and even the box said for "damp or dry" styling.



 If I had waited a minute it would have been right there for me to read.


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

A roots comparison picture. My hair from a previous set (same rollers) and this set. Still fluffy and voluminous, but not so... crinkly.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 9, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> I am very natural. I have some wet hair pics on my blog, but I am mostly 4a/b. I set with heat and it gets my roots straight. I also bun and I think that tension contributes to straighter roots also.
> 
> I have no delusions. My roots are not 100% straight nor is my style 100% the look you posted, but rollerseting helped me get the hang I think you need for the style you posted. Have you ever set with heat?



Blairx0 no, I usually don't set with heat. Tonight was the first night I set with heat. It got my hair really straight at the roots. I used the extra wide and extra long curlformers. 


I should have taken a picture, but after I took them out, I had to rush to get dressed to go to my cousin's birthday party. Here's what my hair is looking like now after the party. 



So, my plan is to pincurl or put flexirods at my roots. I found 5 flexirods in my roller box (shameful how many different types of curlers I have and I forget about them... ), I must have gotten them a while back to try them out. Do you use a holding product, or do you just moisturize your hair regularly?

ETA yeah...the flash makes me look bald ahahaha sorry about that. I actually do have hair at my crown


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 10, 2014)

My set yesterday was mess. I was being careless, using too much flax seed gel, and bot envisioning roller placement. So I decide after I took the rollers down to set them on flexi rods. Here is what I got


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie - you are making me want to buy curlformers. Your set came out so well 

blairxo I don't know what your original set looked like but it looks great now.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Blairx0 no, I usually don't set with heat. Tonight was the first night I set with heat. It got my hair really straight at the roots. I used the extra wide and extra long curlformers.
> 
> I should have taken a picture, but after I took them out, I had to rush to get dressed to go to my cousin's birthday party. Here's what my hair is looking like now after the party.
> 
> ...



Very Nice. You got good definition. What size curlformers are those?


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Headed out!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 10, 2014)

toaster I love, love, LOVE it!!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster I love, love, LOVE it!!!



Honestly? Me too! I got this hat for $6.99 at Target, so I bought one in white too. This might be my summer style.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 10, 2014)

For this set, I did things a little backwards (wash wise) to eliminate the need to do so much on actual setting day.

Last night, I did a pre-shampoo treatment with coconut oil and conditioner. I had every intention on leaving it in overnight but after a few hours I rinsed it out, washed with Elucence Moisture shampoo and did an overnight DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah instead. I know it doesn't seem like a big deal, but washing a day before eliminated a few steps and I saved enough energy for me to only focus on setting today. I did steam the Sitrinillah conditioner in for 20 minutes and rinsed before roller setting using It's a 10 as my leave in. I was left with super moisturized, but not too heavy hair. I will def keep this wash routine up...it was just so easy today to set. 

I'll probably wear my hair in a banana clip ponytail whenever I wear it down this week, and next week I'll try a that half french braid going into a ponytail that I posted a while back. Outside of that, it will be in my normal bantu bun. 

The pictures show my pattern, right after take down and after a little finger combing. You can tell on those bottom rollers, I was on the struggle bus cause the hair on those jokers are lumpy. So my roots are not straight at all back there. 

Oh and I debated for a looooong time on if I should post that picture from the back. During my entire pregnancy most of my weight gain has been in my arms and thighs. I was kinda ashamed to post a picture showing how swollen and huge my arms are but I figured we are dang near family so (((shrugs))) what the heyal. I'm also trying to leverage taking the pic over my huge belly so I guess I can use that as an excuse. lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> For this set, I did things a little backwards (wash wise) to eliminate the need to do so much on actual setting day.
> 
> Last night, I did a pre-shampoo treatment with coconut oil and conditioner. I had every intention on leaving it in overnight but after a few hours I rinsed it out, washed with Elucence Moisture shampoo and did an overnight DC with Hairveda Sitrinillah instead. I know it doesn't seem like a big deal, but washing a day before eliminated a few steps and I saved enough energy for me to only focus on setting today. I did steam the Sitrinillah conditioner in for 20 minutes and rinsed before roller setting using It's a 10 as my leave in. I was left with super moisturized, but not too heavy hair. I will def keep this wash routine up...it was just so easy today to set.
> 
> ...



Very pretty curls   Now you know, we can't even see your body while we are focused on your curls. You are just self conscious. You still look good.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

I know right! ^^ I love the color too lulu97


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Love it lulu97! We are family and we're excited for baby boy lulu, too excited to notice any changes in your body.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very Nice. You got good definition. What size curlformers are those?



thanks faithVA! I used the extra wide and extra long curlformers that give "barrel" curls. They're the yellow and magenta ones. 

I tried your suggestion Blairx0 and I slept in flexirods last night. I used KCKT to seal my ends before wrapping my hair on flexirods. My hair came out pretty well, my hair hangs down at the roots and curls at the ends. Thanks for the suggestion!

Before separating out the sections




After gently raking my fingers through my roots and separating sections


I'm going to play around with flexirods and pincurls with different products until I get my ideal second and third day hair. I think I'm almost there!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good coilyhaircutie


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Some pictures from my hair inspiration folder.


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

Sorry for blowing up this thread today but I have some questions:

I'm thinking about doing a perm rod set next Sunday, just for fun. Do you think the rolling motion Naptural85 used in her perm rod set video (instead of rolling she twisted her wrist to get the hair around the rod) would work on wet hair? Also do you think that motion would work for regular rollers as well? Just curious.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> Sorry for blowing up this thread today but I have some questions:
> 
> I'm thinking about doing a perm rod set next Sunday, just for fun. Do you think the rolling motion Naptural85 used in her perm rod set video (instead of rolling she twisted her wrist to get the hair around the rod) would work on wet hair? Also do you think that motion would work for regular rollers as well? Just curious.



Yes it works on wet hair. I don't know about the rollers though. I know it works on flexi rods.


----------



## toaster (Mar 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yes it works on wet hair. I don't know about the rollers though. I know it works on flexi rods.



Thank youuu!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 10, 2014)

thanks! Babygrowth

toaster - yes, that method of rolling perm rods works for me


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 11, 2014)

Has anyone see this new video by AndreasChoice? It's a DIY Hair Growth Treatment. I'm thinking of trying it, but with ginger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxEuinhfEwk

I don't know how I feel about onions in my hair  but who knows! The sulfuric acid may do my scalp some good! I know I neglect my scalp. I should massage it more, but for some reason I always forget, or when I do remember, it's a one-off thing (like once every two months lol).

*ETA*: oooh I'm going to try this. I'll do it as a prepoo treatment before my next wash- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Sy7Wh5R58 Maybe I'll do my own personal challenge- before each wash, I can do this ginger treatment. We'll see how it goes, I'll update here


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2014)

Previously roller set HOTD---Banana clip ponytail.

Pic 1: type of banana clips I prefer. The clasp holds better and doesn't snag my hair

Pic 2/3: cool tip I learned from a poster here. I left a small amount of hair down in the back to give the ponytail more length. I think it was sunnieb who talked about this but I don't want to @ her as I'm not 100% sure who gave this tip, but I do know it was one of our beautiful relaxed Diva's. This was my first time trying it but def wont be my last 

Pic 4: I couldn't reach my arms out far enough to get the entire length so this is it from the side.

Pic 5: from the back

Banana clip ponytails are my favorite styles to wear from roller sets, as they keep my hair off my face but still showcase the curls. Also, my hair has been in a low bantu bun since my last set. So this is why the curls look like they do.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Has anyone see this new video by AndreasChoice? It's a DIY Hair Growth Treatment. I'm thinking of trying it, but with ginger: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxEuinhfEwk  I don't know how I feel about onions in my hair  but who knows! The sulfuric acid may do my scalp some good! I know I neglect my scalp. I should massage it more, but for some reason I always forget, or when I do remember, it's a one-off thing (like once every two months lol).  ETA: oooh I'm going to try this. I'll do it as a prepoo treatment before my next wash- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6Sy7Wh5R58 Maybe I'll do my own personal challenge- before each wash, I can do this ginger treatment. We'll see how it goes, I'll update here



Never heard of that treatment but my goodness her hair is beautiful! Let us know how it works if you decide to try it....and don't forget to wash that onion smell out. lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 12, 2014)

Beautiful as always lulu97 what's HOTD?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hair of the day!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 12, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Beautiful as always lulu97 what's HOTD?



Thanks Lady! Sorry...it means Hair of the Day


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 12, 2014)

gorgeous hair lulu97! and trust, i will not be using onions LOL. I'm using ginger.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 12, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Previously roller set HOTD---Banana clip ponytail.
> 
> Pic 1: type of banana clips I prefer. The clasp holds better and doesn't snag my hair
> 
> ...



That makes so much sense to let the hair hang out at the bottom. Gives you much more length. Beautiful ponytail.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am hoping to set tomorrow! My hair needs some attention as I have been abusive this week with my ponytail brushing against my scarf.


----------



## toaster (Mar 13, 2014)

Still planning on not setting again until Sunday. I will do a protein prepoo, shampoo, steam, and hopefully perm rod set. 

I moisturize and seal my hair every night, but tonight I'm going to try and put it in 10 twists for a twist out on stretched hair.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 13, 2014)

I just bought some headbands, a banana clip, hair sticks and a puff cuff. I cant wait to try some curly updos. I may need to buy more rollers, because all of mine are the larger size for blowouts

Eta the style in my avatar was achieved by sleeping in conair pillow soft rollers. I still have these, but I rarely use them anymore


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Previously roller set HOTD---Banana clip ponytail.
> 
> Pic 1: type of banana clips I prefer. The clasp holds better and doesn't snag my hair
> 
> ...



Just plain olé lovely


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2014)

Twisted my hair up for the night. Just lightly (very lightly) finger detangled, applied a little It's a 10 miracle styling cream, and twisted. Wrapped the twists around my hair tonight so they're stretched.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2014)

I have an appt at the spa in a little bit for a 90 minute prenatal massage, so I threw my hair in a high bun. From the reviews I read on yelp, this masseuse does a mean scalp massage. So, I made sure my bun was nice and loose so she could get all up in there. Matter of fact, I'm fully prepared to ask if she needs me to take it down!!!! She just better not use a lot of oil...shoot my hair gotta last another week and I don't wanna be looking like slick rick! lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 14, 2014)

Twist out results!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 14, 2014)

The masseuse/doula did a bomb scalp massage! When I walked in, she was telling me where to put my clothes and she had a little dish set up for hair accessories as she prefers your hair to be loose. I took my hair down while she was still in the room. She looked at my hair, smiled and said nice. She went on to explain what she would be doing, then said I'll be using coconut oil so you wont have to shower after cause it's a good moisturizer and will just sink into your skin. I said cool, I use coconut oil in my hair. Then this precious little lady said "So that's why your hair is so long and shiny"! Awwwww she made my day.


Speaking of which, I went back to using coconut oil only as a moisturizer these past 2 wash days. I noticed any other "wet" moisturizer makes my strands kinda stick together and hard for me to finger detangle. I swear coconut oil is like a miracle oil for my hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am about to rinse out my deep conditioner and set! My hair needed it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 15, 2014)

For those that do pony tail sets, what do you use to make your ponytails?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 15, 2014)

toaster.

your twist out came out really cute and full. Did you like it? I think rollerset hair makes a great starting point for so many styles! I have never done a wet twist out or braid out, but on my rollerset hair I can do that BEST flat twist outs


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 15, 2014)

faithVA the few times I attempted ponytail sets I used bands from the dollar store. They  worked well. You can check them out here:http://www.dollartree.com/health-be...ed-Hair-Elastics/591c599c599p320013/index.pro

The ones I had were black and sparkle free, but they aren't posted on the website. 

At the time I tried ponytail sets I wasn't very successful. However I think it was my own fault instead of the holders. I can say they were always easy to remove, allowed for good tension, and were able to be reused.


----------



## toaster (Mar 15, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> toaster.  your twist out came out really cute and full. Did you like it? I think rollerset hair makes a great starting point for so many styles! I have never done a wet twist out or braid out, but on my rollerset hair I can do that BEST flat twist outs



I loved it! Had a good time wearing my hair out this week but it's back to the bun I go.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Finally washing my hair again. Waiting one full week didn't bother me as much as I thought it would. Sometimes I got bored and wanted to do my hair, but I certainly didn't need to. I didn't work out and sweat as much as I'd like to this week, so next week I'll see if my scalp needs a mid-week wash. Just applied vatika frosting to my hair, detangled, and then applied a light protein conditioner as a Prepoo. I lost a ton of hair, but since it's been 7 days since I detangled I don't think it was too much. 

Going to have a long wash day (filled with naps) and eventually set my hair with perm rods.


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 16, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I have an appt at the spa in a little bit for a 90 minute prenatal massage, so I threw my hair in a high bun. From the reviews I read on yelp, this masseuse does a mean scalp massage. So, I made sure my bun was nice and loose so she could get all up in there. Matter of fact, I'm fully prepared to ask if she needs me to take it down!!!! She just better not use a lot of oil...shoot my hair gotta last another week and I don't wanna be looking like slick rick! lol



This post brought back memories lol. When I got a prenatal massage once I was wearing a wig. The lady kept trying to massage my head and eventually she just took the wig off and placed it next to my head. Now I will never wear a wig during a massage


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> faithVA the few times I attempted ponytail sets I used bands from the dollar store. They  worked well. You can check them out here:http://www.dollartree.com/health-be...ed-Hair-Elastics/591c599c599p320013/index.pro
> 
> The ones I had were black and sparkle free, but they aren't posted on the website.
> 
> At the time I tried ponytail sets I wasn't very successful. However I think it was my own fault instead of the holders. I can say they were always easy to remove, allowed for good tension, and were able to be reused.



Thank You. I may try one in the future. I may have to have 20 pony tails though  I will pick up some bands next time I am at the dollar store.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> This post brought back memories lol. When I got a prenatal massage once I was wearing a wig. The lady kept trying to massage my head and eventually she just took the wig off and placed it next to my head. Now I will never wear a wig during a massage



OMG! This had me cracking up!!!! No she didn't take it off!!!!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope I'm not speaking too soon but I think perm rods may be my rollers of choice! I started trying to do the roll with the wrist thing but I think my rods were too big and my hair too short for that to matter. I could figure out how to use the rubber band closure on the first rod, but after that I ended up snipping the rubber bands and using a bobby pin to attach the rod to my scalp.  The perm rods I used (twelve 1 3/8 inch rods and four 1 1/8 inch rods) made it really easy for my ends to get flat which was a problem I had on the magnetic rollers but not on the Capelli rollers. I'm hoping that the smooth surface of the rods gives my hair more smoothness and shine which was a problem I was having with the Capelli rollers. The downside will be drying time, because the perm rods are long I used more hair on each rod and they have very little ventilation. I'll try 90 minutes, which is what I used with the magnetic rollers, but I think 2 hours would be better.

I'll be back with the final results.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> I hope I'm not speaking too soon but I think perm rods may be my rollers of choice! I started trying to do the roll with the wrist thing but I think my rods were too big and my hair too short for that to matter. I could figure out how to use the rubber band closure on the first rod, but after that I ended up snipping the rubber bands and using a bobby pin to attach the rod to my scalp.  The perm rods I used (twelve 1 3/8 inch rods and four 1 1/8 inch rods) made it really easy for my ends to get flat which was a problem I had on the magnetic rollers but not on the Capelli rollers. I'm hoping that the smooth surface of the rods gives my hair more smoothness and shine which was a problem I was having with the Capelli rollers. The downside will be drying time, because the perm rods are long I used more hair on each rod and they have very little ventilation. I'll try 90 minutes, which is what I used with the magnetic rollers, but I think 2 hours would be better.
> 
> I'll be back with the final results.



Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> I hope I'm not speaking too soon but I think perm rods may be my rollers of choice! I started trying to do the roll with the wrist thing but I think my rods were too big and my hair too short for that to matter. I could figure out how to use the rubber band closure on the first rod, but after that *I ended up snipping the rubber bands and using a bobby pin to attach the rod to my scalp.*  The perm rods I used (twelve 1 3/8 inch rods and four 1 1/8 inch rods) made it really easy for my ends to get flat which was a problem I had on the magnetic rollers but not on the Capelli rollers. I'm hoping that the smooth surface of the rods gives my hair more smoothness and shine which was a problem I was having with the Capelli rollers. The downside will be drying time, because the perm rods are long I used more hair on each rod and they have very little ventilation. I'll try 90 minutes, which is what I used with the magnetic rollers, but I think 2 hours would be better.



Girl you know you are innovative. I would not have ever thought of that.  I'm going to have to try that now.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Girl you know you are innovative. I would not have ever thought of that.  I'm going to have to try that now.



It worked really well! They are very secure and not going anywhere! I just couldn't figure out which way to wrap the band so the rod wouldn't move, and I wasn't going to spend any more time than I had to trying to figure it out.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> It worked really well! They are very secure and not going anywhere! I just couldn't figure out which way to wrap the band so the rod wouldn't move, and I wasn't going to spend any more time than I had to trying to figure it out.



For future reference, I think you just make sure that the band lays on top of the perm rod or across the hair at the top near the scalp. So I make sure I lift it and pull it over. I know that's not a good description 

However, what you did probably lets the perm rod rest closer to the scalp.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Here are my results! The first pictures are directly after I took the rods out. I didn't do anything to my roots because I wanted the true result, and I think the roots came out pretty nice! The perm rods are heavier than the other rollers so that may have helped. The later pictures are after moisturizing and sealing. I sat under the dryer for an hour and 40 minutes, and cooled off for about 15 minutes before taking the rods down.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 16, 2014)

I want to join in! I'm natural, and I just started ponytail roller setting every two weeks because I'm tired of all the breakage and single strand knots! So I've decided to roller set until December 2014 in order to get to waist length. I'm MBL right now. I'm in the military so I bun every day, and hopefully that'll help me get to waist length even faster. Here is my hair after a quick Caruso set on a week old roller set. The third pic is from today after the curls fell a bit.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> I want to join in! I'm natural, and I just started ponytail roller setting every two weeks because I'm tired of all the breakage and single strand knots! So I've decided to roller set until December 2014 in order to get to waist length. I'm MBL right now. I'm in the military so I bun every day, and hopefully that'll help me get to waist length even faster. Here is my hair after a quick Caruso set on a week old roller set. The third pic is from today after the curls fell a bit.



Libra08 Welcome Lady! You have beautiful hair


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Here are my results! The first pictures are directly after I took the rods out. I didn't do anything to my roots because I wanted the true result, and I think the roots came out pretty nice! The perm rods are heavier than the other rollers so that may have helped. The later pictures are after moisturizing and sealing. I sat under the dryer for an hour and 40 minutes, and cooled off for about 15 minutes before taking the rods down.



toaster Your results are bomb! So smooth and the roots are really straight.


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> I want to join in! I'm natural, and I just started ponytail roller setting every two weeks because I'm tired of all the breakage and single strand knots! So I've decided to roller set until December 2014 in order to get to waist length. I'm MBL right now. I'm in the military so I bun every day, and hopefully that'll help me get to waist length even faster. Here is my hair after a quick Caruso set on a week old roller set. The third pic is from today after the curls fell a bit.



Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 16, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Libra08 Welcome Lady! You have beautiful hair





toaster said:


> Your hair is beautiful!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> Here are my results! The first pictures are directly after I took the rods out. I didn't do anything to my roots because I wanted the true result, and I think the roots came out pretty nice! The perm rods are heavier than the other rollers so that may have helped. The later pictures are after moisturizing and sealing. I sat under the dryer for an hour and 40 minutes, and cooled off for about 15 minutes before taking the rods down.



Your results came out beautiful!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 16, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> I want to join in! I'm natural, and I just started ponytail roller setting every two weeks because I'm tired of all the breakage and single strand knots! So I've decided to roller set until December 2014 in order to get to waist length. I'm MBL right now. I'm in the military so I bun every day, and hopefully that'll help me get to waist length even faster. Here is my hair after a quick Caruso set on a week old roller set. The third pic is from today after the curls fell a bit.



This is gorgeous!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 17, 2014)

toaster the perm rods worked really well. I really like your results. 

Libra08 welcome!


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 17, 2014)

I was going to wait to post this until after I caught up with reading this thread, but the results of my flexi rod set have me too excited not to post now. 

I was inspired by this set on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2qFpzF0O8o

I tried the Nairobi shampoo, leave in, and setting lotion; but after a failed set last Sunday, I decided to try her way (the girl in the video) with the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Mousse, and EcoStyler olive oil gel.

I LOVE the results!  The texture of my hair is much like it was when the first stylist set it.  Once I get tired of these curls, I will use my Caruso's or satin rollers later in the week.  

I liked the Nairobi when the stylist used it, but I have to say that this CON is like my new best friend.    I love this stuff!  It also wins bonus points for not having parabens or DMDM hydantoin - 2 ingredients I try very hard to miss.  

About the EcoStyler, I was afraid that it would make my hair hard, but it didn't.  There isn't the slightest hint of 'crunchiness'. I don't think I've ever gotten my hair like this before.  It feels like a professional did it. 

I think that the regimen I used today will be my regimen from now on as long as I'm roller setting, especially as I consider cleansing and conditioning my hair less often.

Pre-poo/deep condition: Natural Oasis Honey Creme Balm
Cleanse:  Anita Grant Babassu Poo-Bar
Condition: Tresseme Naturals
Set: Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Mousse and Ecostyler Olive Oil gel
Oil to separate curls:  Natural Oasis herbal styling oil

Now the pics:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 17, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> I was going to wait to post this until after I caught up with reading this thread, but the results of my flexi rod set have me too excited not to post now.   I was inspired by this set on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2qFpzF0O8o  I tried the Nairobi shampoo, leave in, and setting lotion; but after a failed set last Sunday, I decided to try her way (the girl in the video) with the Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Mousse, and EcoStyler olive oil gel.  I LOVE the results!  The texture of my hair is much like it was when the first stylist set it.  Once I get tired of these curls, I will use my Caruso's or satin rollers later in the week.  I liked the Nairobi when the stylist used it, but I have to say that this CON is like my new best friend.    I love this stuff!  It also wins bonus points for not having parabens or DMDM hydantoin - 2 ingredients I try very hard to miss.  About the EcoStyler, I was afraid that it would make my hair hard, but it didn't.  There isn't the slightest hint of 'crunchiness'. I don't think I've ever gotten my hair like this before.  It feels like a professional did it.  I think that the regimen I used today will be my regimen from now on as long as I'm roller setting, especially as I consider cleansing and conditioning my hair less often.  Pre-poo/deep condition: Natural Oasis Honey Creme Balm Cleanse:  Anita Grant Babassu Poo-Bar Condition: Tresseme Naturals Set: Creme of Nature Argan Oil Foaming Mousse and Ecostyler Olive Oil gel Oil to separate curls:  Natural Oasis herbal styling oil  Now the pics:



prettybyrd I love it! So pretty.


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^Thank you!  It didn't last that well over night, but I can still work with it.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 17, 2014)

I love it prettybyrd


----------



## prettybyrd (Mar 17, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I love it prettybyrd



Thank you!  Your sets are such an inspiration!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

I have a head full of curlformers.  I need my hair stretched, so I can dust/trim on the Spring Equinox.  I set with lulu97  and toasters beloved It's a 10 Miracle Leave In.  I'll report back on the leave in, because this is my first time using it.  I used it just in case I need to follow up with a flat iron to get my hair straight for dusting.


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2014)

I hope you love it and your hair comes out wonderfully MileHighDiva!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I have a head full of curlformers.  I need my hair stretched, so I can dust/trim on the Spring Equinox.  I set with lulu97  and toasters beloved It's a 10 Miracle Leave In.  I'll report back on the leave in, because this is my first time using it.  I used it just in case I need to follow up with a flat iron to get my hair straight for dusting.



MileHighDiva How do you like it so far?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> MileHighDiva How do you like it so far?



I like the smell. Also, I like how easily it distributed to the rest of my hair when I was applying it in sections.

 I'll be sure to update when I remove the curlformers lulu97.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

Today's curlformer set.




Please excuse the dirty mirror and my jammies.  toaster and lulu97 the It's a 10 is a HIT!  My hair is so soft right now and the only product in it is the It's a 10.

My hair is pretty straight, so I don't need to go in with a flat iron.  I just need the curls to fall.  I'll leave it alone for now, so I'll look styled tomorrow.  Tomorrow night I'll pull it into a lulu97 Bantu knot, so that the curls will fall more for Thursdays dust/trim.

ETA: I just had DS take a pic of the back, so you can see how sheen/shiney it looks with only that one product.

Please excuse the curlformer.  I missed a small patch of hair while doing my set earlier.  I didn't realize it until I was removing them, so I refreshed that patch with It's a 10 and installed the one lone CF.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

The app wouldn't let me to add the additional photo to the original post.




Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva that is soooo shiny and pretty!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> MileHighDiva that is soooo shiny and pretty!



Thank you!  I'm glad you lovely ladies recommended that product.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Today's curlformer set.  Please excuse the dirty mirror and my jammies.  toaster and lulu97 the It's a 10 is a HIT!  My hair is so soft right now and the only product in it is the It's a 10.  My hair is pretty straight, so I don't need to go in with a flat iron.  I just need the curls to fall.  I'll leave it alone for now, so I'll look styled tomorrow.  Tomorrow night I'll pull it into a lulu97 Bantu knot, so that the curls will fall more for Thursdays dust/trim.  ETA: I just had DS take a pic of the back, so you can see how sheen/shiney it looks with only that one product.  Please excuse the curlformer.  I missed a small patch of hair while doing my set earlier.  I didn't realize it until I was removing them, so I refreshed that patch with It's a 10 and installed the one lone CF.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva Love it!!!! Your results are beautiful! I also noticed that using only the it's a 10 leave in without any oils/gels/setting lotions will allow your set to dry faster. My hair is usually dry in 45 mins but I always just stay under until my timer stops at an hour. It's like other products just interfere with it's potential.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2014)

It's so smooth and shiny MileHighDiva


----------



## toaster (Mar 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> MileHighDiva Love it!!!! Your results are beautiful! I also noticed that using only the it's a 10 leave in without any oils/gels/setting lotions will allow your set to dry faster. My hair is usually dry in 45 mins but I always just stay under until my timer stops at an hour. It's like other products just interfere with it's potential.



Agreed! I used the leave in and serum (both It's a 10) and my perm rod set was dry and moisturized after 100 minutes, which seems like a lot but I used 16 rollers instead of my usual 20+. I think next time I'll see if I'm dry in 90 minutes.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva very nice!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2014)

Set from yesterday: Used my usual 1 3/4 inch magnetic snap on rollers and It's a 10 as a leave in.

First 2 pics are right after taking the rollers down. One of those includes the back view. The longer my hair gets, the harder it is to get my roots straight back there. So as a result, this set had a bit of shrinkage but loads of shine. So I'll take that trade off with a smile!

After removing the rollers, I massaged coconut oil into these thick roots of mine. I also added a tiny amount of coconut oil to the length of my hair, finger combed out the curls, then put it in 1 big bantu knot at the top of my head to stretch the roots overnight. 

Last 2 pics are today (2nd day hair)
My hair was shiny, and soft but still quite shrunken at the roots...just not as much as yesterday after takedown. lol Gonna put it back in a bantu bun later and let that stay in until the weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> It worked really well! They are very secure and not going anywhere! I just couldn't figure out which way to wrap the band so the rod wouldn't move, and I wasn't going to spend any more time than I had to trying to figure it out.



When the band popped on mine, I had been throwing them away. Now I'm mad  I could have just been pinning them up. This is good to now because I bought cheap perm rods and all of those will snap before the end of the year.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> I want to join in! I'm natural, and I just started ponytail roller setting every two weeks because I'm tired of all the breakage and single strand knots! So I've decided to roller set until December 2014 in order to get to waist length. I'm MBL right now. I'm in the military so I bun every day, and hopefully that'll help me get to waist length even faster. Here is my hair after a quick Caruso set on a week old roller set. The third pic is from today after the curls fell a bit.



Very pretty curls. I like


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> I was going to wait to post this until after I caught up with reading this thread, but the results of my flexi rod set have me too excited not to post now.
> 
> I was inspired by this set on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2qFpzF0O8o
> 
> ...



Very cute. You have such nice springy curls.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> MileHighDiva Love it!!!! Your results are beautiful! I also noticed that using only the it's a 10 leave in without any oils/gels/setting lotions will allow your set to dry faster. My hair is usually dry in 45 mins but I always just stay under until my timer stops at an hour. It's like other products just interfere with it's potential.



Hair does dry faster when fewer and lighter products are used


----------



## faithVA (Mar 19, 2014)

You ladies are inspiring and you keep this thread moving. I can barely keep up


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 19, 2014)

I have to dim my phone with all this bling and shine going on up in here!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 19, 2014)

I've already started planning my next set. I'm going to use my standard 1 1/8" rollers for the top part of my hair and 1 1/2" for the lower half. I'm hoping it will look layered. I'm also going to use bobby pins in addition to the snap covers to secure the rollers. Now I just have to figure out when I'm going to do it. 

In the meantime I'm still playing around with braid outs.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 19, 2014)

This is why it's so important to keep pictures! Lawd look at the difference. The first pic was 48 weeks ago using my 3 bantu knot method after roller setting. The 2nd picture is from today using only 1 bantu knot...and that's with shrinkage!!! Keep up the roller setting ladies...totally worth it!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 19, 2014)

woow beautiful pictures everyone! 
And great progress lulu97! seeing those two pictures side by side is really inspiring. 

I've been getting better at my permrods sets. Also, I feel like I understand how to use my products better. Like now I know the best thing to "scrunch" out the crunch of my gel is avocado oil, and I know how to preserve my curls better. But I'm still working on my methods, and more progress can be made. 

The latest set:

with flash


without flash


2 days later, after pincurling


The next thing I want to work on now is growing out my edges and my nape. I've always wondered why my nape has forever been 2 inches shorter than the rest of my hair, but after googling and youtubing I found out that I'm not the only one with this problem. I've gotten Brahmi oil to use as a scalp massage oil before my next wash, and I am going to start incorporating castor oil in my DC. I've heard good things about Brahmi as a growth oil, and it's gotten rave reviews on Amazon. I also was contemplating buying one of these scalp massagers- I saw a girl with natural hair on youtube use it, and it didn't snag her hair. But I'm going to save that purchase for next month. One thing at a time!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ladies!

I have been absent, but I was working on a blog post and wanted to wait until I finished my little blog experiment. 

I set on Saturday and have been working on a way to preserve my curls. I wrote about the experiment here:http://wp.me/p3yCFR-kQ

but i wanted to come in and post some pictures!

My hair rolled up...and yes I missed some


My hair fresh out of rollers 



Picture one is my hair on day 3 in the ugly pigtails I slept in


But after three days with no products, heat, or flexi rods those ugly tails helped my hair hold the curl and it looked like this when I took it down:


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 19, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> I was going to wait to post this until after I caught up with reading this thread, but the results of my flexi rod set have me too excited not to post now.
> 
> I was inspired by this set on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2qFpzF0O8o
> 
> ...



Great results! Your hair came out so smooth!



MileHighDiva said:


> The app wouldn't let me to add the additional photo to the original post.
> 
> 
> View attachment 250823
> ...



Very sleek as always



lulu97 said:


> Set from yesterday: Used my usual 1 3/4 inch magnetic snap on rollers and It's a 10 as a leave in.
> 
> First 2 pics are right after taking the rollers down. One of those includes the back view. The longer my hair gets, the harder it is to get my roots straight back there. So as a result, this set had a bit of shrinkage but loads of shine. So I'll take that trade off with a smile!
> 
> ...



What amazing progress. Rollersetting has done well by you! I am hoping for those results by the end of this year.



coilyhaircutie said:


> woow beautiful pictures everyone!
> And great progress lulu97! seeing those two pictures side by side is really inspiring.
> 
> I've been getting better at my permrods sets. Also, I feel like I understand how to use my products better. Like now I know the best thing to "scrunch" out the crunch of my gel is avocado oil, and I know how to preserve my curls better. But I'm still working on my methods, and more progress can be made.
> ...



cute!


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Took my bun down to moisturize and seal and man my hair looks funky. Feels great though! Washing once a week has been a life saver, and with a bun you can't even tell that my hair looks... not presentable.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

Wednesday night I twisted my hair and set the ends on small perm rods. My hair came out to a nice poodle fro  I'm cool with that. I don't mind big hair.

Last night I spritzed each section with tea and sealed the ends with conditioner and pomade. Then I set my hair on medium perm rods. Not sure why I did that  Because  as it got later I realized I wasn't going to sleep in perm rods and I took the perm rods out and put in satin rollers. Not sure why I didn't just put in satin rollers in the first place 

So today I have another poodle fro. and it's soft and my ends feel pretty good. I need more satin rollers though. At least I have a way to retain a roller set style and I think the conditioner pomade combination will help my ends without causing too much frizz.

I am doing a curlformer set tonight for an event tomorrow. So hopefully everything I learned over the past month will be evident in my set tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 21, 2014)

^^ can't wait to see your curl formers set. I'm sure it is going to be great. I'm glad you found a way to keep your hair moisturized!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> ^^ can't wait to see your curl formers set. I'm sure it is going to be great. I'm glad you found a way to keep your hair moisturized!



I'm always so nervous  What if my hair turns into a poodle in the middle of the event 

I hope it turns out well and that I can maintain it over night. 

I'm also glad I found a way to moisturize with a set. I don't think this will be the way in the long run but it will get my over the hump.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

Any ladies ever use hair roller clips like this


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

Any ladies ever use hair roller clips like this



How did they work for you?


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies ever use hair roller clips like this  How did they work for you?


  I've never used those! They look interesting but might make sitting under the dryer difficult? How big are they?

ETA: are those similar to Caruso roller clips? I've never used those either.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> I've never used those! They look interesting but might make sitting under the dryer difficult? How big are they?
> 
> ETA: are those similar to Caruso roller clips? I've never used those either.



I'm not sure. I'm thinking these are about the same size as the clips you use to wash your hair. They probably come in different sizes.

I have a bonnet dryer. I'm thinking these would fit OK. Curlformers take up soooo much space.

Not necessarily thinking of getting them, just browsing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2014)

Previously roller set HOTD or hopefully hair until next wash day: 2 Goddess braids with extensions.

I've been trying to find a braided hairstyle I can wear after I have the baby. I don't want to go to the braiding salon for 10 hours, thought about doing some jumbo twists myself but I just don't have the patience, so I settled on this. I used half a pack of kanekalon brading hair. 

For the life of me; I couldn't figure out how to add the hair to the beginning of the braid, so I braided my own hair down to my ears, then added the hair in. As you can tell, it was not a smooth transition...but I'm going to tie a scarf around my head to see if I can flatten the lumps and bumps down some. This hair style took me about 10-15 minutes and I'm hoping to get it to last for 2 weeks. I'll keep practicing.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Any ladies ever use hair roller clips like this  How did they work for you?



faithVA no but they look like they would provide a nice and firm grip on the roller.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> lulu97;19820741[/USER]]Previously roller set HOTD or hopefully hair until next wash day: 2 Goddess braids with extensions.
> 
> I've been trying to find a braided hairstyle I can wear after I have the baby. I don't want to go to the braiding salon for 10 hours, thought about doing some jumbo twists myself but I just don't have the patience, so I settled on this. I used half a pack of kanekalon brading hair.
> 
> For the life of me; I couldn't figure out how to add the hair to the beginning of the braid, so I braided my own hair down to my ears, then added the hair in. As you can tell, it was not a smooth transition...but I'm going to tie a scarf around my head to see if I can flatten the lumps and bumps down some. This hair style took me about 10-15 minutes and I'm hoping to get it to last for 2 weeks. I'll keep practicing.



Great job and a great idea. It looks good. 

I may copy a variation of this when my hair gets longer but just do flat twist  I don't even know if I remember how to cornrow.


----------



## toaster (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA Curlformers don't even fit under my pibbs! I think I was using too many, but I'll try it again eventually. 

Gorgeous braids lulu97! I wish I could French braid. Or flat twist.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA Curlformers don't even fit under my pibbs! I think I was using too many, but I'll try it again eventually.
> 
> Gorgeous braids lulu97! I wish I could French braid. Or flat twist.



You can get a straighter look when you use more. So I use a lot.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> faithVA no but they look like they would provide a nice and firm grip on the roller.



I put them in my Amazon wishlist to revisit if I start rollersetting more regularly. I think they are probably better than the plastic snap caps for magentic rollers. I may try it with some cheap clips I have at home to get an idea. Can probably find some at the dollar store. All kinds of ideas


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Great job and a great idea. It looks good.  I may copy a variation of this when my hair gets longer but just do flat twist  I don't even know if I remember how to cornrow.



Thank you! It's like riding a bike...I'm sure once you start your first cornrow, it will all come back to you! lol


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Thank you! It's like riding a bike...I'm sure once you start your first cornrow, it will all come back to you! lol



 You haven't seen me ride a bike.

I can cornrow forward and to the side. I'm not sure about going back. The idea makes me sweat. I am definitely going to try


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA Curlformers don't even fit under my pibbs! I think I was using too many, but I'll try it again eventually.  Gorgeous braids lulu97! I wish I could French braid. Or flat twist.



toaster Thank you! I really haven't mastered french braids yet either. I want to learn but I'm trying to only get one thing down at a time before I move on. I think once I master doing regular cornrow braids with extensions, I'll move on to french braids.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 21, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You haven't seen me ride a bike.  I can cornrow forward and to the side. I'm not sure about going back. The idea makes me sweat. I am definitely going to try



Lawd I hollered off of that!!!!! lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

Going to set today!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 22, 2014)

I would like to join. I have to keep my hair smooth and be able to comb daily/every other day to remove shed hairs so roller sets should help me achieve me that. I'm doing this experiment until my next relaxer to see how my hair fairs (I'm 2 weeks post; 1st wash post relaxer). Getting rdy to wash this dc out in a bit and rollerset. I plan on using my shescentit moisture mist leave in/coco creme leave in and karacare setting lotion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 22, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> I would like to join. I have to keep my hair smooth and be able to comb daily/every other day to remove shed hairs so roller sets should help me achieve me that. I'm doing this experiment until my next relaxer to see how my hair fairs (I'm 2 weeks post; 1st wash post relaxer). Getting rdy to wash this dc out in a bit and rollerset. I plan on using my shescentit moisture mist leave in/coco creme leave in and karacare setting lotion.



naturalagain2 Welcome!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

naturalagain2 said:


> I would like to join. I have to keep my hair smooth and be able to comb daily/every other day to remove shed hairs so roller sets should help me achieve me that. I'm doing this experiment until my next relaxer to see how my hair fairs (I'm 2 weeks post; 1st wash post relaxer). Getting rdy to wash this dc out in a bit and rollerset. I plan on using my shescentit moisture mist leave in/coco creme leave in and karacare setting lotion.



Can't wait to see your sets and learn from you! What did you use to dc


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

All rolled and under the dryer! Be back with pics soon!


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 22, 2014)

does anyone use these kinds of rollers?


----------



## toaster (Mar 22, 2014)

girlonfire

I used rollers similar to that (salon care snap on rollers from Sally's) in 1 1/8 inch size. I didn't mind the teeth and they didn't harm my hair as long as I made sure to keep my hair on the center of the roller. The edges were more rough than the magnetically.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> girlonfire
> 
> I used rollers similar to that (salon care snap on rollers from Sally's) in 1 1/8 inch size. I didn't mind the teeth and they didn't harm my hair as long as I made sure to keep my hair on the center of the roller. The edges were more rough than the magnetically.



Thanks for replying! Did you feel the teeth helped at all?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 22, 2014)

Will be back in two weeks when I begin setting again. Small hiatus. Ill hate myself later.


----------



## toaster (Mar 22, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Thanks for replying! Did you feel the teeth helped at all?



Yes I thought the teeth helped grip my hair so it was very taut on the roller. The only downside was the open surface didn't give my hair the shine and smoothness I get from using non-vented rollers. However, I used the rollers with teeth for my first roller set this year, so maybe if I tried them again I'd get better results.


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> I set my hair with It's a 10 Leave-in and water today. Loving that "combo". I rolled under instead of over. I read that when you use snaps you can get the roller closer to the root if you roll under. It worked really well for the top half of my hair, but not so much for the bottom half. I might to a half/half method next time.
> 
> My rolling time is down to about 35 minutes, which I love. The crown of my hair is getting almost as long as my arms! I pretty much plan to let my hair grow as long as it wants to this time, as I wear my hair up most of the time anyway. I wonder what size rollers I'll be using 2-3 years from now.



What is the difference between over and under, like what's the motion? Is it like if you have a piece of hair and you put the roller on top of the hair instead of underneath it, that is said to be "rolling over"?


----------



## toaster (Mar 22, 2014)

girlonfire

Rolling under would be putting the hair on top of the roller and rotating clockwise to get the roller close to the scalp. Rolling over is putting the hair under the roller and rolling counterclockwise. 

I hope that makes sense! I've found that I'm not really paying attention when I roll (distracting myself with YouTube, usually) so I end up rolling some over and some under, just depending on what I think is best for that particular section. There's certainly no method to my sets!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 22, 2014)

So I am late and sparse with the pictures, but here are my curls are the basketball game i attended. The Sixers lost


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> So I am late and sparse with the pictures, but here are my curls are the basketball game i attended. The Sixers lost



Beautiful! And isn't this like the 80th game they've lost?? Okay, maybe like 23rd. Better luck next time!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Beautiful! And isn't this like the 80th game they've lost?? Okay, maybe like 23rd. Better luck next time!



Quiet! The Sixers are indeed a disgrace , but I always support Philly teams when they come to town. That Jersey love is strong! Secretly I don't even Like basketball just wanted to boo Chicago. Haha that's what i get huh?


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> So I am late and sparse with the pictures, but here are my curls are the basketball game i attended. The Sixers lost



Girl, they still look good. 

On another note, I bought curlformers!!! The knockoffs though.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Girl, they still look good.
> 
> On another note, I bought curlformers!!! The knockoffs though.



I have some knock off curlformers too and could never tell the difference. The only thing I would suggest. Go to sally's and get The real hook. That blue one the send out is the worst. The hook is like 7 bucks


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I have some knock off curlformers too and could never tell the difference. The only thing I would suggest. Go to sally's and get The real hook. That blue one the send out is the worst. The hook is like 7 bucks



There is not Sally's near me but I will try. I should have my sister mail me one.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 23, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> There is not Sally's near me but I will try. I should have my sister mail me one.



Sometimes, you can find the original stick on ebay, but you have to be careful.   I got one for $4 that came with the original box.   Don't buy it from a seller that sells knockoffs.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

Another knob popped off my dryer today after setting my daughter's hair. It's the one that's the timer. (I have the stand up LCL dryer that's comparable to the Pibbs)

The inside of the knob is totally stripped, so I had to use a knife to stick inside the hole that the knob was attached to in order to turn it. I also should mention that the knob on the pole that can adjust the height broke off about 2 years ago, so I have to use my kids computer chair that can adjust up and down when I use my dryer. The heated area still works just fine so I'll continue to use it and maybe go to Home Depot to see if I can find some more knobs that can fit. I may end up ordering another dryer (same one) at the end of the year. I'll just have a new one and use this old one for back up. lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

December 19 - March 23 length check.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster 

you will be WL in no time. Nice hang time in your sets.  I am gonna have to get myself together to do a LC. This winter was rough on my hair, so I hope I retained like you


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> December 19 - March 23 length check.



Well "Grow on Girl"!!!! Looking good


----------



## girlonfire (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> girlonfire
> 
> Rolling under would be putting the hair on top of the roller and rotating clockwise to get the roller close to the scalp. Rolling over is putting the hair under the roller and rolling counterclockwise.
> 
> I hope that makes sense! I've found that I'm not really paying attention when I roll (distracting myself with YouTube, usually) so I end up rolling some over and some under, just depending on what I think is best for that particular section. There's certainly no method to my sets!



It did make sense, thank you! I think i may join this challenge in 2 weeks. I have to get my schedule together and then my rollers. I only have a maybe 8 of the rollers i posted a pic of so im testing those out next week to see of i want to buy more. What size do you think would work for waist length hair? I really like my knockoff curlformers they just take a minute to put it, like all rollers i suppose. I'll have to look into it's a 10 leave in, since everyone has given it top marks. Also, i live in the south, and i usually don't.have a problem w/ humidity when natural but if my hair is stretched ot straight at all, i can kiss my cute style goodbye! Do you have any methods for saving roller sets from the humidity? Thanks!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> toaster  you will be WL in no time. Nice hang time in your sets.  I am gonna have to get myself together to do a LC. This winter was rough on my hair, so I hope I retained like you



I'm going to wait until a few months after I have the baby to do a LC. The last time I did one, I swore I was already at waist but I think my actual waist line is deceiving and is a little higher because of my pregnancy and the extra weight. So maybe around August or I may just wait until my body is all the way snapped back at the end of the year. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> It did make sense, thank you! I think i may join this challenge in 2 weeks. I have to get my schedule together and then my rollers. I only have a maybe 8 of the rollers i posted a pic of so im testing those out next week to see of i want to buy more. What size do you think would work for waist length hair? I really like my knockoff curlformers they just take a minute to put it, like all rollers i suppose. I'll have to look into it's a 10 leave in, since everyone has given it top marks. Also, i live in the south, and i usually don't.have a problem w/ humidity when natural but if my hair is stretched ot straight at all, i can kiss my cute style goodbye! Do you have any methods for saving roller sets from the humidity? Thanks!


 girlonfire I like the 1 3/4 inch rollers and I'm inbetween MBL & Waist. I do want to move up to 2 inches at full waist though. It really just depends on how you want your set to turn out. The bigger the roller = the straighter the hair.

I'm from the south but currently live on the west coast. When I visit home (if it's spring/summer time) I can still set, however I normally throw it in a bun. At night when it's cooler, I may wear it down a few hours. In fall/winter my sets are the bomb!!! Matter of fact, I usually plan all my trips home in between August and December. Otherwise it's just stoooopid hawt out!!!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> girlonfire I like the 1 3/4 inch rollers and I'm inbetween MBL & Waist. I do want to move up to 2 inches at full waist though. It really just depends on how you want your set to turn out. The bigger the roller = the straighter the hair.  I'm from the south but currently live on the west coast. When I visit home (if it's spring/summer time) I can still set, however I normally throw it in a bun. At night when it's cooler, I may wear it down a few hours. In fall/winter my sets are the bomb!!! Matter of fact, I usually plan all my trips home in between August and December. Otherwise it's just stoooopid hawt out!!!!



I use the same size and my hair just comes out straighter. I have the 2" rollers which I will probably use if I'm in a rush at WL but they are a hassle to get under and from under the dryer with.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful hair as always ladies.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

girlonfire

The other ladies gave you great roller size/humidity advice! I'm using 1 3/8 inch and 1 1/8 inch perm rods currently. I'll probably ride that size out until the end of the year since I like my hair to be kind of bouncy and curly.

I pretty much bun every day, but if I wear my hair out it is a lot bigger by the end of the night. I just moisturize and seal (like I do every night) and put my hair in two twists pinned to my head. In the morning my hair is less big, but not as perfect as it was originally.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I use the same size and my hair just comes out straighter. I have the 2" rollers which I will probably use if I'm in a rush at WL but they are a hassle to get under and from under the dryer with.



Saludable84 Darn it, I hadn't even thought about how the larger rollers would fit under the dryer. I was even hoping to go up to those rare 3 inch rollers blair had mentioned before once I hit hip length. *kicks rocks* lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Saludable84 Darn it, I hadn't even thought about how the larger rollers would fit under the dryer. I was even hoping to go up to those rare 3 inch rollers blair had mentioned before once I hit hip length. *kicks rocks* lol



Mine 2 and 3 inch rollers fit just fine. I think it depends on the dryer. I have the lcl beauty dryer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Mine 2 and 3 inch rollers fit just fine. I think it depends on the dryer. I have the lcl beauty dryer.



Yay!!! I'm back happy again!! Woot woot


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Under the dryer with my perm rod set wondering what to buy from Target with my new coupon. Be sure to check out that thread ladies!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Mine 2 and 3 inch rollers fit just fine. I think it depends on the dryer. I have the lcl beauty dryer.



Lol. I fit under the dryer. It's getting under that's the problem. I have an LCL but that's my only issue.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

DISCLAIMER: So had happened was, I took pictures of my curlformer set and I tried to use MMS but it just kept sending, so I contacted support and I ended up doing a factory reset and lost everything on my phone. But it was a new phone so it wasn't that much. So yeah, I don't have any pictures of my curlformer set.

But my curlformer set came out very nice. I let it cool, sealed with NO balm an then put it on a combination of satin rollers and perm rods. 

SideNote: Those dang satin rollers are cheap and 50% of my perm rods committed suicide and the bands popped off while I was under the dryer 

Anyway, I left them rollers in until after I dressed for my event. I had really good hold and nice curls. Then we drove 3 hours with the windows open  but it held up. Then the venu was toasty and I ended up sweating until I had a sweat mustache. Then I started line dancing. Then drove another 2 hours back home and my hair was still holding it on.

I was beat by the time I got home, so I put a bonnet on and went to bed. Today my hair is still holding it on. It's still soft. So I'm doing a S&D. I will moisturize and then put roll it back up with the satin rollers.

If I can keep it moisturized this week I will be switching over to weekly rollersets.

Um, but I need to get some better rollers. This funky brand I have now is not going to work.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

faithVA you are going to be up here weekly soon enough. But yeah you need to get the picture situation worked out pronto!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> DISCLAIMER: So had happened was, I took pictures of my curlformer set and I tried to use MMS but it just kept sending, so I contacted support and I ended up doing a factory reset and lost everything on my phone. But it was a new phone so it wasn't that much. So yeah, I don't have any pictures of my curlformer set.  But my curlformer set came out very nice. I let it cool, sealed with NO balm an then put it on a combination of satin rollers and perm rods.  SideNote: Those dang satin rollers are cheap and 50% of my perm rods committed suicide and the bands popped off while I was under the dryer   Anyway, I left them rollers in until after I dressed for my event. I had really good hold and nice curls. Then we drove 3 hours with the windows open  but it held up. Then the venu was toasty and I ended up sweating until I had a sweat mustache. Then I started line dancing. Then drove another 2 hours back home and my hair was still holding it on.  I was beat by the time I got home, so I put a bonnet on and went to bed. Today my hair is still holding it on. It's still soft. So I'm doing a S&D. I will moisturize and then put roll it back up with the satin rollers.  If I can keep it moisturized this week I will be switching over to weekly rollersets.  Um, but I need to get some better rollers. This funky brand I have now is not going to work.



faithVA Sounds like you had a lot of fun!!!!


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

faithVA where did you get your perm rods? I would be so scared if the rubber band just popped off while I was under the dryer. Now take my suggestion with a grain of salt as I cut the bands off immediately, but my rods from Sally's were pretty cost effective (maybe 2 packs of 6 larger rods for $6 total?).


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Ladies with Pibbs/LCL dryers: What heat setting (I refuse to believe that it's degrees Fahrenheit because I use 50 and it's HOT) do you use and how long do you sit under the dryer?

I think I'm underestimating how good my dryer is, and sitting under the dryer for an excessive amount of time, but I'm too scared to unroll and check it out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ladies with Pibbs/LCL dryers: What heat setting (I refuse to believe that it's degrees Fahrenheit because I use 50 and it's HOT) do you use and how long do you sit under the dryer?  I think I'm underestimating how good my dryer is, and sitting under the dryer for an excessive amount of time, but I'm too scared to unroll and check it out.



Mine is on the highest setting. I have no idea of the temp. I use to think it was in Celsius but that might be excessive.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Under the dryer with my perm rod set wondering what to buy from Target with my new coupon. Be sure to check out that thread ladies!



I saw that but I can't think of anything I need other than some scarves and I'd rather get those from Sally's. I gave away a few products to my daughter's best friend that were non-staples except one conditioner by Hairveda that I'm working on. Now  that I'm pre-pooing with conditioner, I'm hoping to catch a Shea Moisture BOGO free sale. I used to love their purification masque and their restorative conditioner. I want to pick up those 2 next but I gotta get through this dang salon sized conditioner first. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster 

I refuse to believe my hair needs to cook to the temperature of a dirty bird.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ladies with Pibbs/LCL dryers: What heat setting (I refuse to believe that it's degrees Fahrenheit because I use 50 and it's HOT) do you use and how long do you sit under the dryer?  I think I'm underestimating how good my dryer is, and sitting under the dryer for an excessive amount of time, but I'm too scared to unroll and check it out.



Same as Saludable. I use the highest setting as well which is 176 and my set is normally dry in 45 minutes, but I usually sit under until the timer pops off at an hour.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Saludable84

OMG that's hot! But even if it's not hot I can't believe you can stand to sit under it at 75! I'm burning up at 50. I remember I tried 60 the first time I got it and thought I was burning. I need to step it up a notch.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

faithVA you put your curls through a lot of abuse. That's awesome that they held up.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ladies with Pibbs/LCL dryers: What heat setting (I refuse to believe that it's degrees Fahrenheit because I use 50 and it's HOT) do you use and how long do you sit under the dryer?
> 
> I think I'm underestimating how good my dryer is, and sitting under the dryer for an excessive amount of time, but I'm too scared to unroll and check it out.



I keep mine on the highest setting, but I think that is my old way of thinking. I turn it down when it has been longer than an hour and it does the job.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 23, 2014)

I put my Pibbs slightly higher than the middle and it dries in an hour.  I'm not sure what temp it is, but it's still hot enough that I wear ear covers and something on my neck.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm not in a lengeth challenege because o want this year to be about my hair's health and my rollers. But just for the Hell of it 

Last March



I went to a SHS and she cut me to what I expect was was 9 or 10 inches
This March


my longest piece is grazing 16. If I can keep rolling and stay away from people who want to touch my I may retain well this year.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Saludable84  OMG that's hot! But even if it's not hot I can't believe you can stand to sit under it at 75! I'm burning up at 50. I remember I tried 60 the first time I got it and thought I was burning. I need to step it up a notch.



I'm just so used to it. And I put a towel to cover my ears so that helps. I'm dry in 50 minutes. When I used to do 50, my hair wouldn't stretch enough. I would still have a lot of texture left over. That temperature isn't so bad though considering its indirect and way better than heat tools.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm not in a lengeth challenege because o want this year to be about my hair's health and my rollers. But just for the Hell of it  Last March  This March



Length challenges aren't bad but I get where you are coming from. I'm in the WL 2014, but the challenges I've been in so far have always focused on health. It's also nice to know that when I as reach BSL and MBL, I could air dry more, but now getting to WL, I have to be more consistent on roller setting and straighter styles. For me, straighter hair is just easier to manage with less breakage. I see why some women with long hair hair keep it straight and tied up at times.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses! I'll try a warmer temp next week and see what happens. 

Today's set looked exactly the same as last week, so I didn't take any pictures. Happy to know the perm rods weren't a fluke.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> faithVA you are going to be up here weekly soon enough. But yeah you need to get the picture situation worked out pronto!



Yeah I need to get that straightened out. I'm just getting a smart phone so just joining the 21st century. 

I need to take pictures next week anyway because it is the end of the month. It will be 30 days from my last set. It's amazing how fast time flies.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA where did you get your perm rods? I would be so scared if the rubber band just popped off while I was under the dryer. Now take my suggestion with a grain of salt as I cut the bands off immediately, but my rods from Sally's were pretty cost effective (maybe 2 packs of 6 larger rods for $6 total?).



Some of these perm rods are old, so no idea. Some of them I got from the bss. I just bought the wrong brand. 

No need to be afraid of the rubber popping. You can hear it but it's not like a rubber band. It just disconnects. 

I tried the trick with the bobby pin. I just couldn't get them as tight as I wanted. I plan on getting another pack of Satin rollers and forget the perm rods all together.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ladies with Pibbs/LCL dryers: What heat setting (I refuse to believe that it's degrees Fahrenheit because I use 50 and it's HOT) do you use and how long do you sit under the dryer?
> 
> I think I'm underestimating how good my dryer is, and sitting under the dryer for an excessive amount of time, but I'm too scared to unroll and check it out.



Unroll one and check it out  No need over drying your hair. That's just my two cents


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> faithVA you put your curls through a lot of abuse. That's awesome that they held up.



Yes it was a good test. I'm glad I went through it. Now I know if I get a good set I can roll it up and wear it to work the next day. I'm finally seeing some options


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm not in a lengeth challenege because o want this year to be about my hair's health and my rollers. But just for the Hell of it
> 
> Last March
> 
> ...



Very, very nice


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

Hey ladies I'm sitting under the dryer but to dry a braid out. I figured I'd try a wet set braid out. I used totally different products than what I use for my roller set. L'Oreal EverSleek humidity defying leave in creme and the serum. It was s easy to detangle my hair, I even used a fine tooth comb to see if I can get smooth results.   I may try them for a roller set if this works well. I figured since I'm sitting under the dryer I can post about it here. I don't want to feel left out. .

ETA I'm loving the length checks!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Hey ladies I'm sitting under the dryer but to dry a braid out. I figured I'd try a wet set braid out. I used totally different products than what I use for my roller set. L'Oreal EverSleek humidity defying leave in creme and the serum. It was s easy to detangle my hair, i may try them for a roller set if this works well. I figured since I'm sitting under the dryer I can post about it here. I don't want to feel left out.


I am interested to se how your wet braid out works out vs. the braid out on old rollerset hair


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I am interested to se how your wet braid out works out vs. the braid out on old rollerset hair



Me too. I have already tried a roller set braid out and air dried  braid out. I'll see the the wet set compares.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Now I want satin rollers! I have no idea what I'd do with them, but I want them. I have just enough patience to set my hair, after that it's two twists and a bonnet.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Now I want satin rollers! I have no idea what I'd do with them, but I want them. I have just enough patience to set my hair, after that it's two twists and a bonnet.



I have some, but i think flexi rods are better at making the curl last.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 23, 2014)

toaster said:


> Now I want satin rollers! I have no idea what I'd do with them, but I want them. I have just enough patience to set my hair, after that it's two twists and a bonnet.



I LOVE my satin rollers for preserving my set. They are quick and easy to put in, very comfortable for sleeping and they preserve the curl so well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm not in a lengeth challenege because o want this year to be about my hair's health and my rollers. But just for the Hell of it  Last March  I went to a SHS and she cut me to what I expect was was 9 or 10 inches This March  my longest piece is grazing 16. If I can keep rolling and stay away from people who want to touch my I may retain well this year.



Blairx0 Awesome progress!!!!!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I am having a good hair day. I tried several combinations yesterday to moisturize and seal my hair before rolling it on the satin rollers. The immediate difference this morning is negligible. However, I think spritzing with tea and using a bit of KKNT seems to work the best. So today I have super curly, soft, moisturized hair. I think tonight I should be able to just roll the perimeter and the rest should hold nicely.

I am going to stop by the bss and see if they have the large size foam rollers. I think I will just use end papers instead of getting satin rollers. I'm not crazy about the perm rods. 

As far as pictures, it looks like I have downloaded some app that is blocking my ability to send MMS. So I have to figure that out. But I did take a pic and will be able to upload it at some point.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I couldn't crop it.





I realized mid-day that perhaps I should have sealed my hair with a little hazelnut oil when I took the rollers out this morning  Will try it next time I set.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2014)

Blairx0 here is the comparison of my braidouts   

Previously rollerset hair was smooth and stretched. It held the curl pretty well. Pic #1  

Hair air dried in a bun was also stretched but not quite as smooth and it would start to frizz by th end of the day. Pic #2  

Hair wet set is very smooth but lots of shrinkage. I think it will hold the pattern the best. Pic #3. With the wet set one of my co-workers said I reminded him of his poodle. Arghh!!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> blairxo here is the comparison of my braidouts
> 
> Previously rollerset hair was smooth and stretched. It held the curl pretty well. Pic #1
> 
> ...



I like #1 and #3 the best. You don't look like a poodle. He was just being silly. Listening to men about hair can be useless. #3 does have much more volume than #1. Even with the shrinkage I think it looks nice. You also started your definition from the scalp. 

I wonder if you were to do ponytails and then start the braid lower if you would could have less volume at the top but really great definition starting a bit lower?

Either way your hair looks great.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks faithVA. I was thinking the same thing about the ponytails. I'm definitely going to try that next time. 

I don't blame my co-worker for the poodle comment. I thought the same thing this morning, but I decided to be brave and wear it out anyway. I think the volume will decrease as the day goes on.


----------



## toaster (Mar 24, 2014)

Very pretty GettingKinky and faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Mar 24, 2014)

I stopped by the bss and picked up some more sponge rollers. They had the jumbo in Satin, so I picked up 2 of those and picked up 3 packs of the X-Large. They only had a few packs of the X-Large  I will just use end papers with those. Hopefully, with what I already have I can do my entire head.

I am going to mix tea with the KKNT. Not sure what I am going to put on my ends yet. 

My hair stayed soft all day and my curls held up. It poofed but it was still ok. So far so good.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2014)

GettingKinky 

You shouldn't have told me which was which because you know I am biased. 
I think they are all different looks. #s 1 and 2 look almost like effortless waves: very natural, smooth, and with nice volume. #3 I could see holding up for days with no major re-brading. It is very face framing with lots of volume. I like it all but because I am biased I will vote for the set!


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

The hair "cut" I gave myself in 2012 is growing out in an interesting fashion. The front and crown are longer in inches than the back, but it falls to a blunt look. I don't think I like it. I've never been into blunt=healthy ends. I feel like ends that aren't split and don't have tons of knots are healthy ends, see through or not. But I know that's not conventional lhcf wisdom.   

I only trim once a year, and taking a half inch off all around isn't going to change the shape, so I guess I'm stuck with it indefinitely. The longer my hair gets the more I wear it up, so getting a shaping cut doesn't appear to be in my future either.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 25, 2014)

You ladies convinced me to get it's a 10 leave-in to try with my rollersets. I used that Target coupon and my redcard, so it was almost $10


----------



## momi (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't believe how well the Knot Today worked with my rollerset last night. 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have some knot today and never seriously used it. Maybe I will have to reconsider


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

I mixed Purabody Sapote and tea to thin out the Sapote. I moisturized each section with that and put a little hazelnut on the ends. That worked out pretty well. It allowed me to detangle each section easily. I don't have the right mix of rollers but I will make them work. I have more Jumbo than anything and my hair probably needs more medium and X-Large. Hopefully it won't take that long for my hair to grow out.

Still not used to sleeping in rollers but I will tough it out. But my curls come out beautifully and so it makes sleeping in rollers worth it. My hair is soft and moisturized and curly today. It's a little poofier than my original curl former set but my roots are straight.  

So having another good hair day.


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

First lulu97 with the It's a 10 propaganda and now GettingKinky and faithVA having fabulous hair days and using satin rollers.

I  this thread.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> First lulu97 with the It's a 10 propaganda and now GettingKinky and faithVA having fabulous hair days and using satin rollers.
> 
> I  this thread.



So do I. Who would have thunk it 

I would have never thought that my 4b hair would respond so well to rollersetting. 

Now I just need some length


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> First lulu97 with the It's a 10 propaganda and now GettingKinky and faithVA having fabulous hair days and using satin rollers.  I  this thread.



Yep that's how we do! Growing to long lengths and learning tips and cool tricks from each other along the way


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So do I. Who would have thunk it   I would have never thought that my 4b hair would respond so well to rollersetting.  Now I just need some length



The length will sneak up on you too. Before you know it, your gonna take your rollers down and be like "wowwwwww....that's all me?"


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> The length will sneak up on you too. Before you know it, your gonna take your rollers down and be like "wowwwwww....that's all me?"



(sigh) I sure hope so.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

What do you ladies do in the summer? Do you have problems with a set just in really hot temperatures?

Because the temperature is nice and cool now my hair lasts. I'm not sure what it will do in the 90s.


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What do you ladies do in the summer? Do you have problems with a set just in really hot temperatures?  Because the temperature is nice and cool now my hair lasts. I'm not sure what it will do in the 90s.



I'm wondering the same thing! I live in Texas and it's going to be hot, but honestly I spend most of the hot hours in air conditioning, so I don't think my bun will explode or anything. My workout schedule is usually better in the summer, so I'm worried about sweat more than heat. And just wanting to cool off with washing my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'm wondering the same thing! I live in Texas and it's going to be hot, but honestly I spend most of the hot hours in air conditioning, so I don't think my bun will explode or anything. My workout schedule is usually better in the summer, so I'm worried about sweat more than heat. And just wanting to cool off with washing my hair.



If my hair was long enough to put up I could work it. But I'm not sure I will have enough growth by the end of May to put my hair up.  I will just do what I can for right now and see where my hair is in June.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 25, 2014)

My wet braidout is less poodle-y today. I slept in 2 loose braids with satin rollers on the ends.   

Blairx0 I think I like the rollerset braidout best too, but the other two are soooo much easier. But I will still rollerset. Maybe this weekend or next. I have to finish my taxes first.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey girlies! just coming on here to share an unofficial length check. I seem to be about 2 inches away from BSL. It feels like it's taking forever to get there, but at least some type of progress is being made...


I've been APL for about a year now, it's getting old. 

I started incorporating scalp massages into my routine this weekend with this nifty little shampoo brush. I honestly really like it. It feels good on my scalp, nice and tingly  I add brahmi oil to my scalp and massage it using this brush before I apply my prepoo oil. Hopefully I can get quicker growth - I'd like to be BSL by June! 


momi I love Kinky Curly Knot Today! I use it on day 2 & 3 of my rollerset to moisturize my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What do you ladies do in the summer? Do you have problems with a set just in really hot temperatures?  Because the temperature is nice and cool now my hair lasts. I'm not sure what it will do in the 90s.



I still set all year round...I just do more updo's like buns and ponytails and rarely wear the set down. My biggest issue comes in sitting under the dryer! When it's tooooo hot for comfort, I'll get some senegalese twists and keep those in anywhere from 8-10 weeks. That usually gets me over the summer hump but also gives me and my hair a nice break from each other.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

coilyhaircutie GettingKinky

Looking good Ladies!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What do you ladies do in the summer? Do you have problems with a set just in really hot temperatures?
> 
> Because the temperature is nice and cool now my hair lasts. I'm not sure what it will do in the 90s.



I set all year around. If I really couldn't stand it I would throw in some curlformers and wear them all day around the house. I have slept in them too without issue.

But last summer the heat didn't get me. I only set once a week, so even if I'm warm it is worth it


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Blairx0;19839987[/USER]]I set all year around. If I really couldn't stand it I would throw in some curlformers and wear them all day around the house. I have slept in them too without issue.
> 
> But last summer the heat didn't get me. I only set once a week, so even if I'm warm it is worth it



So when you go out are you wearing your hair down? Does it last a day?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So when you go out are you wearing your hair down? Does it last a day?



Chicago isn't humid and I don't sweat too much. So yes. I have some of the climate control gel to try if it ever gets warm here. But I generally bun. However when I've worn it down it lasted just like normal.

But again it isn't humid often.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So when you go out are you wearing your hair down? Does it last a day?



i wear sets or curly styles all year round.  i don't sweat alot in my head area so it lasts just the same as the colder months


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Chicago isn't humid and I don't sweat too much. So yes. I have some of the climate control gel to try if it ever gets warm here. But I generally bun. However when I've worn it down it lasted just like normal.
> 
> But again it isn't humid often.



Thanks. It is very humid here especially June on so I will have to see.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks. It is very humid here especially June on so I will have to see.


I like how two weeks ago you were iffy on rolletsetting weekly and now you are taking about June. 

You will figure it out by then and you will back in this thread talking all about [email protected]


----------



## faithVA (Mar 25, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I like how two weeks ago you were iffy on rolletsetting weekly and now you are taking about June.
> 
> You will figure it out by then and you will back in this thread talking all about [email protected]



I think you put a root on me. I'm not myself


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 25, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> coilyhaircutie GettingKinky
> 
> Looking good Ladies!


thanks!! lulu97


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Are you still loving the Camille rose gel? I might use my target coupon to purchase it. Can you moisturize your hair over the gel?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh the memories!!! This is the only style I used to get at the salon from about the year 2000 up until I stopped getting relaxers at the end of 2011. We used to call them "roller wraps". My hair would probably laugh at this now, but I feel good in knowing I can achieve something similar with a full roller set followed by saran wrap. Matter if fact, it will be my next style since I feel like swinging some straight hair for my baby shower.

http://youtu.be/ISg9PdHZ4T4


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 25, 2014)

toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> Are you still loving the Camille rose gel? I might use my target coupon to purchase it. Can you moisturize your hair over the gel?


toaster Yes, I still really like the Camille Rose Gel! I would say that you have to use a liquid leave-in underneath it though, otherwise it can get streaky/leave residue. When I set, I spritz my hair with Oyin Juices & Berries Mist, detangle, then add my Camille Rose Gel and roll. I can't use knot today under the Camille Rose, because I used to get a really unattractive film on my hair the next day. 

Funny you should ask if I can moisturize lol. I *just* finished moisturizing and sealing my hair! So yes- it is possible  I do the LOC method- I spritzed my hair with water, then layered that with avocado oil, and finished off with Kinky Curly Knot Today. Then I did pin curls. 

It's not a firm hold gel. I like that though, because I think hard gels make my hair break off. I also like the pump on it. It makes it sooo much easier to distribute in my hair! More hair products should come in pumps


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

coilyhaircutie We might be perm rod/gel twins pretty soon! I might pick some up before I set on Sunday.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 25, 2014)

toaster aw cute  i never had a permrod/gel twin before! if you do get the Camille Rose gel, I hope you like it as much as i do!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2014)

Had a doctor's appt so I took down my goddess braids and re-did them. They were looking quite frizzy and my edges looked like I stuck my finger in a socket. So this time, I decided to use gel instead of hick's edge control for my edges. I also used the same gel on the actual braiding hair in hopes to keep frizz to a minimum. I used more hair this time cause I wanted the braids thicker so instead of using half the pack, I used a full pack. 

When I got to the doctor's office the nurse complimented my hair and even the doctor was like "my word, this pregnancy is making your hair grow so long"! I wanted to let her know it wasn't real...but I just smiled and said thank you. lol

I'll take these down Tuesday, wash and roller set.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Had a doctor's appt so I took down my goddess braids and re-did them. They were looking quite frizzy and my edges looked like I stuck my finger in a socket. So this time, I decided to use gel instead of hick's edge control for my edges. I also used the same gel on the actual braiding hair in hopes to keep frizz to a minimum. I used more hair this time cause I wanted the braids thicker so instead of using half the pack, I used a full pack.
> 
> When I got to the doctor's office the nurse complimented my hair and even the doctor was like "my word, this pregnancy is making your hair grow so long"! I wanted to let her know it wasn't real...but I just smiled and said thank you. lol
> 
> I'll take these down Tuesday, wash and roller set.



That's cute


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 26, 2014)

To the ladles who are natural, what tools are you using to comb your hair so that it is smooth onto the roller? I know when I was relaxed I used a really fine toothed rat tail comb, but I'm not sure if using that would be a good idea on natural hair I can imagine it tearing hair out.


----------



## toaster (Mar 26, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> To the ladles who are natural, what tools are you using to comb your hair so that it is smooth onto the roller? I know when I was relaxed I used a really fine toothed rat tail comb, but I'm not sure if using that would be a good idea on natural hair I can imagine it tearing hair out.



I use a medium tooth comb to smooth my sets. I think some natural ladies use a fine tooth comb, but I don't. It probably would give me smoother sets. 

I use a wide tooth comb to detangle before I DC, so my hair is already detangled before I use the smaller comb. Also important to use products with good slip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 26, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> To the ladles who are natural, what tools are you using to comb your hair so that it is smooth onto the roller? I know when I was relaxed I used a really fine toothed rat tail comb, but I'm not sure if using that would be a good idea on natural hair I can imagine it tearing hair out.



mz.rae I use a small toothed rat tail comb. Probably the same one you used when you were relaxed. Since you have that It's a 10 leave in now, I would suggest you try this.

1) Section your hair into 4 or 5 sections, or whatever is workable for you.
2) Spray 2-3 sprays of it's a 10 in your hands. Use more if you feel you need it. Spread it in your hands, then apply it to the section
3) Before you add your roller, spray the section REALLY well with water, finger detangle and then use your comb. Even though I use a small tooth comb, I lose very little hair. After I remove the rollers my hair is really smooth, tangle free and I only need to use my fingers to remove shed hair until the next wash.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 26, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> mz.rae I use a small toothed rat tail comb. Probably the same one you used when you were relaxed. Since you have that It's a 10 leave in now, I would suggest you try this.
> 
> 1) Section your hair into 4 or 5 sections, or whatever is workable for you.
> 2) Spray 2-3 sprays of it's a 10 in your hands. Use more if you feel you need it. Spread it in your hands, then apply it to the section
> 3) Before you add your roller, spray the section REALLY well with water, finger detangle and then use your comb. Even though I use a small tooth comb, I lose very little hair. After I remove the rollers my hair is really smooth, tangle free and I only need to use my fingers to remove shed hair until the next wash.



Thank you! I'm going to give this method a try!!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 26, 2014)

Double post


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2014)

Ending the night by adding some pictures to my hair inspiration folder.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 27, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> To the ladles who are natural, what tools are you using to comb your hair so that it is smooth onto the roller? I know when I was relaxed I used a really fine toothed rat tail comb, but I'm not sure if using that would be a good idea on natural hair I can imagine it tearing hair out.



I use a rat tailed comb but not the finest one. Maybe the next size up. I use it just for my ends though. I use a medium size comb on each section first.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Decided to mositurize and seal last night. I used Darcy's leave in, and a butter blend. Afterward I put my hair in two big twist and wrapped it around some flexi rods. 

IN flexi rods


Twist at take down 




Separated and Fluffed 







Full look





It is not only cold but raining, so my hair will be in yet another bun. But i thought I would share my bootleg twist and curl because rollerset hair is the best base for styling!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2014)

toaster those pictures are very inspiring. So inspiring that I may set this weekend if I finish my taxes. 

I like the flexirod twist!! Blairx0


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ending the night by adding some pictures to my hair inspiration folder.



toaster Girl!!! Tae Heckard's hair is the bomb.com.org.net....just YESSSSSSS!!! She is the only person I follow on Instagram solely for hair! lol This right here tho!!!

http://instagram.com/p/bCurf2x_Pm/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Decided to mositurize and seal last night. I used Darcy's leave in, and a butter blend. Afterward I put my hair in two big twist and wrapped it around some flexi rods.  IN flexi rods  Twist at take down  Separated and Fluffed  Full look  It is not only cold but raining, so my hair will be in yet another bun. But i thought I would share my bootleg twist and curl because rollerset hair is the best base for styling!



Love the hair and the nail polish!


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 27, 2014)

After 3 days of no combing and loosely braiding at night my wet set braidout was looking a little rough. So last night I combed it out added a generous amount of AOHSR + grapeseed oil and put it in 3 of the ugliest french braids you've ever seen. I need to get better at french braiding so I can make nice ones like lulu97. I like the result,I was a little heavy handed with the product, but it makes my hair smoother and shiny. 

I like having a side part but I think I need to get layers or something. I want to get them but then I'm afraid I won't like it and it will take forever to grow them out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> After 3 days of no combing and loosely braiding at night my wet set braidout was looking a little rough. So last night I combed it out added a generous amount of AOHSR + grapeseed oil and put it in 3 of the ugliest french braids you've ever seen. I need to get better at french braiding so I can make nice ones like lulu97. I like the result,I was a little heavy handed with the product, but it makes my hair smoother and shiny.  I like having a side part but I think I need to get layers or something. I want to get them but then I'm afraid I won't like it and it will take forever to grow them out.



It's so pretty! Looks so soft....I just wanna reach through the screen and play in it. lol


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 27, 2014)

I got a 30 pack of sponge rollers from cvs this week. Since I work at a restaurant I have to wear my hair up so I will set my hair on the sponge rollers and do some vintage updos. I just love retro hair!


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 27, 2014)

Sally's is running a 25% off products over $50 event for those considering Curlformers.

Promo code is 555102 (Good til 3/29/2014)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

I have a rookie question!!! I need somebody to help me with this cause since toaster posted a LC, I have been very intrigued with trying to find where my darn waist is. At first my pregnancy kinda threw me off cause I was thinking that it was deceiving my waistline but looking back, I've always had an hourglass type figure so I'm so confused now. 

Pic 1: Last summer (non-pregnant) I think I can see my waist and it seems pretty high. I feel like I'm just really high waisted! What say you?

Pic 2 & 3 Pregnant but waist still defined in Jan of this year (am I safe to assume that my waist is where I marked the top of the W?) 

I'm going by this 4th picture that I found for locating waist for sewing pictures. 

Also:

I don't have any recent straight hair pictures. Yall know I wear roller sets 90% of the time and I've only straightened it myself a handful of times and the roots never get all the way straight, so I never go by them anyway. I do plan on getting a press at the salon at the end of the year like the one I had last summer though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh and don't judge my tramp stamp. Y'all know we do dumb stuff in our younger years. I do know for sure that's around my tailbone cause I hurt it a long time ago and that's where the doctor always examined. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I have a rookie question!!! I need somebody to help me with this cause since toaster posted a LC, I have been very intrigued with trying to find where my darn waist is. At first my pregnancy kinda threw me off cause I was thinking that it was deceiving my waistline but looking back, I've always had an hourglass type figure so I'm so confused now.  Pic 1: Last summer (non-pregnant) I think I can see my waist and it seems pretty high. I feel like I'm just really high waisted! What say you?  Pic 2 & 3 Pregnant but waist still defined in Jan of this year (am I safe to assume that my waist is where I marked the top of the W?)  I'm going by this 4th picture that I found for locating waist for sewing pictures.  Also:  I don't have any recent straight hair pictures. Yall know I wear roller sets 90% of the time and I've only straightened it myself a handful of times and the roots never get all the way straight, so I never go by them anyway. I do plan on getting a press at the salon at the end of the year like the one I had last summer though.



I would agree where you put the W


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2014)

Blairx0 I really like your twist and curl! Sorry about the weather!

GettingKinky Your hair is sooo lush. It's amazing. 

lulu97 I think you've correctly identified your waist! And it won't be too much longer until you get there. 

I'm not in any length challenges, so I'm just hoping I'm close to my waist by December so I can to hip by the next December. Last time it took me about 9 months to get from waist to hip, but I'm not very tall.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 27, 2014)

Saludable84 toaster

Thanks for your input Ladies. I was originally in the Waist 2014 challenge but dropped out cause I wanted to focus more on health and styles. I know the length will come. However I still have length goals. Just like toaster, I'm hoping to be hip by next year as well. From there depending on how my roller sets fall, I'll determine if I want to go on to tailbone but I'll def stop there. 

Some of my longest layers are already at waist if I stretch them but I want full waist before I start claiming it.


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm going to a Beyoncé sing a long tomorrow so I'll do a quick Cowash and throw my hair into a puff. Will roller set on Sunday as usual.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Oh the memories!!! This is the only style I used to get at the salon from about the year 2000 up until I stopped getting relaxers at the end of 2011. We used to call them "roller wraps". My hair would probably laugh at this now, but I feel good in knowing I can achieve something similar with a full roller set followed by saran wrap. Matter if fact, it will be my next style since I feel like swinging some straight hair for my baby shower.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ISg9PdHZ4T4



This video has me wanting to buy all the products she used! This hair is just


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 27, 2014)

Babygrowth   When is Baby BG due?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## momi (Mar 27, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> This video has me wanting to buy all the products she used! This hair is just



Her hair is downright gorgeous.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 27, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Babygrowth   When is Baby BG due?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Hey! August 4th or 5th!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! August 4th or 5th!



Really!  That will be an extra special baby, if he or she is born on the 5th!  That's my B-Day!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 28, 2014)

Washed and set today, more like tonight since it's almost 5am!... As tired as I am I'm happy I rollerset, my hair feels so soft and light but bouncy, I almost didn't because it was late but it was definitely worth it! 19 months into my transition to natural!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Really!  That will be an extra special baby, if he or she is born on the 5th!  That's my B-Day!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Yay! Mine is the 3rd!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

And to think I was scared to rollerset during my long stretch with all these beautiful natural and transitioner sets up in here! Yall have me feeling inspired!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2014)

Mjon912 said:


> Washed and set today, more like tonight since it's almost 5am!... As tired as I am I'm happy I rollerset, my hair feels so soft and light but bouncy, I almost didn't because it was late but it was definitely worth it! 19 months into my transition to natural!



Mjon912 Looking good as always! I love to see Ladies actually STYLING their hair when growing out relaxers. I think a lot of them scare people away from doing it thinking they gotta walk around looking raggedy the whole time. I know I'm wrong for saying that. Some of them go natural and still look a mess. Ok I'mma stop. My pregnancy hormones got me telling too much of the truth today. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey! August 4th or 5th!



Babygrowth Do you know what you are having yet? Our babies are gonna be e-cousins! lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Puff fail. Up in a bun until I set on Sunday. Lesson learned. Roller setting until the very far future.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Babygrowth Do you know what you are having yet? Our babies are gonna be e-cousins! lol



Lol! I'm having a girl! I like the idea of e-cousins!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! I'm having a girl! I like the idea of e-cousins!



You ladies are funny.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Lol! I'm having a girl! I like the idea of e-cousins!



Babygrowth

A baby girl on my B-Day!  

ETA: I think Lulu's baby boy is due the end of April or in May.  The e-cousins will only be a few months apart.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> You ladies are funny.



Saludable84 Now you know your lil boo bear is gonna be an e-cousin too so don't play! lol I can't wait to swap stories with you and Babygrowth


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Babygrowth  A baby girl on my B-Day!    ETA: I think Lulu's baby boy is due the end of April or in May.  The e-cousins will only be a few months apart.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva Yep my munchkin is due May 7th....I'll be full term in a few weeks...YIKES!!!! lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> MileHighDiva Yep my munchkin is due May 7th....I'll be full term in a few weeks...YIKES!!!! lol



I can't wait to see pix of all the new babies!

I feel selfish!  Like my hair porn viewing is going to decrease, because you lovely ladies will be busy with the new lil' ones.


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 29, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> I can't wait to see pix of all the new babies!
> 
> I feel selfish!  Like my hair porn viewing is going to decrease, because you lovely ladies will be busy with the new lil' ones.



Wishful thinking... but keep thinking that if you wants. 

Next chapter; Post Partum RANTS!!!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 29, 2014)

Girls have you seen these beautiful pics of Kelis for the Coverteur? Look at all of those gorgeous curls!

http://thefeistyhouse.com/2014/03/hair-lusting-kelis-for-the-coveteur/

Looove it! 

I think the only way I could get this look with my natural hair would be to blow-dry the roots. Or maybe if I did a ponytail set?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 29, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Oh the memories!!! This is the only style I used to get at the salon from about the year 2000 up until I stopped getting relaxers at the end of 2011. We used to call them "roller wraps". My hair would probably laugh at this now, but I feel good in knowing I can achieve something similar with a full roller set followed by saran wrap. Matter if fact, it will be my next style since I feel like swinging some straight hair for my baby shower.
> 
> http://youtu.be/ISg9PdHZ4T4



lulu97
just watched this video. omg, her hair looks amazing!
I can't believe that she used to relax her hair before though- her curls are so loose. 

This youtuber definitely knows how to do some hair! She was wrapping that hair and flat ironing it like a pro. I woulda been fumbling all over the place with so many tools


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 29, 2014)

This thread actually inspired me to roller set to stretch my hair for braids. I wish I would've had my APB Leave In to use, but I used my Darcy's a Leave in and a little bit of APB Cream on each section then sprayed Aussie Moist Hair Insurance on each section once it was rolled. I am now sitting under the dryer to aid in the drying process.


----------



## toaster (Mar 29, 2014)

Can't wait to set tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2014)

I was missing my hair last night, so I took my goddess braids down and ohhhhh Lawd my hair smelled like corn chips. I can't even remember the last time I washed it...12 or 13 days ago?! I still didn't feel like washing so I had the idea of refreshing it with some dry shampoo but realized it was under my bed in the "products you use every now and then box". I couldn't be bothered with trying to get down on my knees to get it and struggle getting back up, and as always my kids were deaf with those darn beats playing in their ears so I just said *** it.

I kept the hair in 2 sections, misted them both with rosewater/glycerin and coconut oil then 2 strand twisted before I put in 2 bantu knots. I was hoping that combo would help the smell. When I woke up, my hair felt so good and moisturized but it still smells like corn chips with feet added in. YUCK! Will be doing my wash routine today and setting tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> This thread actually inspired me to roller set to stretch my hair for braids. I wish I would've had my APB Leave In to use, but I used my Darcy's a Leave in and a little bit of APB Cream on each section then sprayed Aussie Moist Hair Insurance on each section once it was rolled. I am now sitting under the dryer to aid in the drying process.



NaturallyATLPCH How did it turn out Lady?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> NaturallyATLPCH How did it turn out Lady?



lulu97, it actually turned out very well! Next time I will use a liquid leave in in conjunction with the cream, but my hair was stretched just right, equivalent to blow drying it.

Thank you ladies for inspiring me to start roller setting again. I stay in protective styling mode, but I will definitely be roller setting as opposed to blow drying when I need to stretch my hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2014)

If you have the LCL dryer and the knob on your timer gets stripped and pop off, use the end of a long duckbill clip to turn it. Fits right in the groove. lol


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 30, 2014)

Last week's rollerset using mesh rollers. I like the drying time of mesh rollers, but I believe magnetic rollers give me smoother hair. I wanted to henna and do a rollerset this weekend, but I got food poisoning so it's gonna have to wait until next weekend. I'm so excited to get back on the henna train! 







I also did a twistout on my week old rollerset. I used cantu shea butter repair cream mixed with aloe vera juice and castor oil. I loved the results, but I'm going to order some aveda anti humectant because my hair was a little poofy by the end of the night because it was a tad humid. I might try using some Eco styler gel as well because I really want this to be my go to style during the summer.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Libra08

that twist out is gorgeous! 

Rollerset hair makes for the best out styles IMO


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

lulu97 

The knob broke on my LCL dryer too. I called and they say it happens when it is bolted on too tight because of the tension. They shipped me a new one within a week! You should call because it didn't even matter about my warranty status when mine was replaced


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I am happy with my rolling patter, but nervous about using rosewater to re-wet my hair. We will see how it went.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tomorrow is our official quarterly check-in date, but because many set over the weekend I wanted to reach out to all our challengers.

When you check in please answer: 

*How has rollersetting or lack of rollersetting impacted your hair's health and retention? *​
Fell free to share pictures, updates, questions, concerns and success, but let us know how your routine is working for you! 

afrikurl 
Angelbean 
AnjelLuvsUBabe 
Babygrowth 
BGT 
bronzephoenix 
brownb83 
ckisland 
cllncindy 
coilyhaircutie 
davisbr88 
DoDo 
DominicanBrazilian82 
Ejriley 
EnExitStageLeft 
Fiya78 
flirtytrixx88 
GettingKinky 
HairPleezeGrow 
kinchen 
KiWiStyle 
klsjackson 
kxlot79 
Lady Esquire 
Lilmama1011 
Lissa0821 
Lucie 
lulu97 
MayaNatural 
MissGomes 
mzteaze 
Napp 
Nightingale 
NIKKE121 
Prettymetty 
rawsilk 
Rozlewis 
Saludable84 
sexypebbly 
shortt29 
smores 
tapioca_pudding 
tatiana 
theprototype 
toaster 
TracyNicole 
uofmpanther 
werenumber2 
yora88


----------



## Lucie (Mar 30, 2014)

On my phone. Will check in when I get to a desktop.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm checking in. I don't think rollersetting has affected my retention, but I only set once a month so it may be too early to tell. I really love the way my sets turn out, but I really have to amp myself up to spend the hours required to set & dry my hair. I really admire all you weekly setters.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in.....

I'm lazy and haven't set my hair this entire challenge. I come in here all hype after seeing your beautiful results, but reality sets in that I'm almost MBL w/ transitioning hair and lose my drive. I really need to get it together.


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm here! I was more concerned with roller setting adversely effecting my retention because of the manipulation. Thus far I'm in love. A few hours of work on Sunday is worth pretty much worry free hair throughout the week. It's easy to keep moisturized, detangled, and it looks better than my air dried or wet buns.

My goals for the next quarter are to not attempt any styles that aren't based on a set (my shrinkage doesn't get to where I want it to be until around full waist length) and learn to flat twist!

My pictures are all up and through this thread, but I'm under the steamer now so I'll probably post some more tonight.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in...roller setting hasn't affected my retention but I only do it like once per month if that since I've been on this wig challenge.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm up in here dang near everyday but I'll check in anyway 

How has rollersetting or lack of rollersetting impacted your hair's health and retention?
*Roller setting keeps my hair smooth and all one texture. It has literally made growing out my relaxer a breeeeeeeeeze! 
Hair's health: At it's optimal potential
Retention: Before the challenge in December, I was at Full MBL. Here we are 3 months later and my longest layers are grazing Waist! 

Fell free to share pictures, updates, questions, concerns and success, but let us know how your routine is working for you! 

*I started out the year setting weekly, but it was a little too much manipulation for my hair. So I went back to my old routine of washing/setting as needed which averages anywhere from 10-14 days.

*Deep conditioning overnight then steaming with every wash has made a huge impact on my hair's ability to retain moisture. I no longer have to use a traditional store bought moisturizer in between sets. I can keep my ends lubricated with coconut oil or just use rosewater/glycerin and coconut oil and my hair will remain shiny, bouncy and not weighed down. I do this every 2-3 days

*Roller sets make great bases for transitioning into other styles. I love doing braided styles, updo's, goddess braids, banana clip ponytails and y'all already know I'm the Queen of bantu knot outs. With roller setting, the style possibilities are endless.


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Trying the dryer on 60 and I'm sweating and burning. Definitely need to invest in some ear covers before next week. Hopefully it's dry in an hour, because that's all I can take!


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you! I was surprised and thoroughly pleases with how well it came out. I was watching Alicia Jame's channel and was inspired by her twistout on stretched natural hair.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 30, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Checking in.....
> 
> I'm lazy and haven't set my hair this entire challenge. I come in here all hype after seeing your beautiful results, but reality sets in that I'm almost MBL w/ transitioning hair and lose my drive. I really need to get it together.



EnExitStageLeft

I haven't set my hair this whole challenge either. I think about fine tooth combing and properly parting my thick kinky 4b/c hair and...I get scared of the damage and broken hairs .


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is my set this week. Done with 0% comb usage


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 30, 2014)

DoDo

I'm not even going to think about how bomb a set would look on that gorgeous mane of yours


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Pictures of tonight's set. My Camille Rose gel didn't arrive on time so I used the normal It's a 10 leave-in and serum. First pictures are after unrolling, then after moisturizing and sealing. Last pic is 1/2 of my head in a ponytail. I can't seem to bantu knot the back of my head so it just goes in one huge bun.

Will get some ear covers and sit under the dryer at 60. I was dry in 75 minutes, 15 of which were on 50.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2014)

toaster 

one section of your hair is as thick as people's whole head. Lovely.


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Blairx0! I have to comb my hair to get my sets 1/2 as smooth as yours. Still using the capelli care rollers??


----------



## DoDo (Mar 30, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Here is my set this week. Done with 0% comb usage
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blairx0
Wow that is sleek! No comb?!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> Pictures of tonight's set. My Camille Rose gel didn't arrive on time so I used the normal It's a 10 leave-in and serum. First pictures are after unrolling, then after moisturizing and sealing. Last pic is 1/2 of my head in a ponytail. I can't seem to bantu knot the back of my head so it just goes in one huge bun.
> 
> Will get some ear covers and sit under the dryer at 60. I was dry in 75 minutes, 15 of which were on 50.
> 
> ...



toaster

Your hair is very thick!


----------



## DoDo (Mar 30, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DoDo
> 
> I'm not even going to think about how bomb a set would look on that gorgeous mane of yours



EnExitStageLeft



Well, see, now you are gonna make me at least try!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 30, 2014)

DoDo

*CABBAGE PATCH TIME*

When you do tag me please!


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in: Haven't been setting much because I started going to the gym but I will start using my curlformers again in the month of april and try to do braid outs or twist outs midweek. I think setting has helped my retention and keep my ends moisturized. That's why I'm trying to get back to it before I go into my protective style.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 30, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Here is my set this week. Done with 0% comb usage



Thanks for this! I'm going to challenge myself next weekend to only use my wide tooth comb instead of using my small tooth comb as well for setting. I may even break out the magnetic rollers to ensure I get a smooth set!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Can't check out all of this lovely hair on my tablet.  Just gives me something to look at tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 30, 2014)

Doing my end of month roller set tonight. Using magnetic rollers instead of curlformers. Under the dryer now. Will let my hair cool and then put in my foam rollers. I'm ready to be done.


----------



## GettingKinky (Mar 30, 2014)

Libra08-  that twist out is awesome!!!!  your comments about mesh rollers just confirm my concerns. I think I'm going to hold off on buying any. 

Blairx0- I cannot believe you did that without a comb. I wish I could set without a comb. I have to do wide tooth then medium tooth and then fine tooth to get my hair smooth.

toaster - another great set. Your hair is so nice and thick.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 30, 2014)

Blairx0 checking in

*How has rollersetting or lack of rollersetting impacted your hair's health and retention?
*

I rollerset weekly, after every wash. Rollersetting has added structure to my hair regimen. I now know exactly what I'm going to do after each wash- I don't have to search for styles on youtube or stress out about it anymore. Rollersetting has helped me to really nail down my core hair products. I know what gels work best for me, what leave-ins my hair likes, and how to use products better. And mid-week, when my curls get tired, I can do a twist-out on my stretched hair. 

A combination of rollersetting and better deep conditioning treatments has cut my detangling time in half! I used to have to fight with my hair every wash day to get the tangles out. Not anymore. This is going to sound weird, but I think rollersetting has "trained" my natural curls to be more manageable. Steaming my hair with my Q-redew and aloe vera juice has worked wonders too- my hair holds moisture like no other and keeps the roller curls better. 

So healthwise, rollersetting gets an A+ in my book! 

When it comes to length retention...the jury is still out on that one. My hair is funny when it comes to length. I have been hovering around APL for about a year now, and I remain there to this day. I *think* I may have gotten an inch of growth since January, but I'm not sure. When I wash my hair, brush it, and roll it on the permrods--it _seems_ longer. But when I measure it or take pictures of it, it _looks_ the same length. So I think I'll have to wait another two months to definitively answer that question.

I do know this for sure- my hair breaks much less than it did before I rollerset. So length retention is surely on its way!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Mar 31, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Here is my set this week. Done with 0% comb usage



i have to comb my hair after washing or i don't feel right. but i can finger detangle and remove shedded hair mid week and redo it without a comb and reset it on damp hair


----------



## Prettymetty (Mar 31, 2014)

Rollersetting has maximized my retention. Im a slow grower so every inch counts. I have less tangles, less ssks and my hair is much easier to manage when it has been set.


----------



## uofmpanther (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't been setting lately because I have no energy right now and I'm lazy, but i hope to get back to it soon.  Hopefully either this weekend or next weekend I'll do a curlformer set


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's my March LC...it's not an official one as I did not str8en but it will do since I don't plan to str8en until June. I haven't noticed an increase in growth but I have noticed more fullness.



View attachment 252591

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

I want to do a rollerset so I can lc on Friday.


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 31, 2014)

I bought all those products from that mo knows hair video and I can't wait to use them. Two more weeks (hopefully) and then I will be posting my first official rollerset! Still need to get its a ten so may do that today.


----------



## Lucie (Mar 31, 2014)

I really have not roller set my hair since February. I've been condition washing and going almost daily. 

But when I get back to roller setting again I think I might WL by the fall. Hopefully........

I need a trim. Haven't done it since the spring of 2013. And I need a relaxer. I am 13 weeks post but am holding off until the second week of May for my trip to Miami.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 31, 2014)

I have changed my rollersetting schedule from weekly to biweekly because I started experiencing breakage in my temple area.  I was started to get permanent parts where I place my roller in my mohawk style.   

I will post a LC photo later today.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

How has rollersetting or lack of rollersetting impacted your hair's health and retention?

I am new to roller setting so I don't have much of an update for this one. I do expect to have a wonderful update for our next check-in.

I have notice that my ends tend to do better with roller setting versus the mini twists I was wearing. My ends dry out faster in mini twists. And even though my ends are out when I wear my roller set they fare better then when I wear a twist out. Not allowing my hair to shrink as much seems to help. Roller sets allow me to see the true condition of my ends which I am unable to tell with unstretched styles. So for the past few weeks I have been hunting down splits and smoothing out my hair. 

I look more presentable with roller sets. My twists were ugly because they are so short and puny. This gives me a style I can wear to work and out.

It takes me about the same time to roller set as it does to twist my hair. The twist does have the advantage that I don't have to touch them for the rest of the week. I think I will enjoy roller setting more when at the least the back gets long enough to tuck away in a french roll. Then I can get away from the nightly rolling maintenance.


My setting regimen is good and works for me. I am still working on my maintenance regimen. My foam rollers are working out OK and I'm learning now to roll too tightly and to sleep on them.

My curlformer sets come out much better than my magnetic roller sets. I think I need to move from the caps to the clips to get more tension. 

I think I am doing quite well with roller setting considering I am just getting started. Improving my maintenance routine and increasing my moisture retention will definitely improve things. I am expecting it to get better each month.

If I buy some new perm rods I may alternate curlformer sets and perm rod sets. Or maybe I should try those flexi rods I bought  I haven't mastered those yet.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 31, 2014)

I did a roller set yesterday versus a curlformer set just to see what it would be like. My curlformer sets come out much straighter than my roller sets with magnetic rollers. My roller set looks like day 3 of my curlformer set 

It takes me 1 hour to install magnetic rollers and 1.5 hour to install curlformers. My hair dried in about 45 minutes on low heat. I let my hair cool for 10 minutes then sealed with Natural Oasis shine balm and set on foam rollers.

I over separated my hair so I don't have any good pictures of it. It just looks meh. But my roots feel good, my hair is stretched and it feels very, very soft. 

I not sure what I am going to do with it tonight. I want to stop spending so much time on my hair during the week. So I may try to put in flat twists and keep the front and/or top curly. I will have to see what I can work out.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2014)

The last few sets I've been complaining that I've been having issues with my rollers in the back. Well I had an aha moment and realized that my hair is too long back there to try and get them to fit on 1 3/4 inch rollers. They were just leaving too many lumps and bumps. So I used the grey 2 inch rollers on all the areas where I do not have layers. I also realized that my left side is longer than my right side so I used all grey in that area.  

Pics show:
 *Roller pattern 
*After take down
 *After applying coconut oil to roots and a little   on length then finger combing out the curls 
*Did 2 low bantu buns to stretch out the roots *Ended up taking the knots down a few hours later to run some errands, so my roots are not stretched that much and the curls are not really set
 *Back view. You can see where I was talking about how one side is longer than the other. No that's not breakage in the middle...just a separation from how I parted the hair from the 2 bantu knots
 *Half azzzzzzz LC. I tried to make a crease in my shirt right above where my waist is. Funny thing is the left side is past that line, while the right sits right on top. Next quarter, I'll have one of my kids help do a real LC. Where my hair falls stretched is actually where I want my roller sets to fall unstretched...so I have a long way to grow! lol


----------



## toaster (Mar 31, 2014)

Lovely sets faithVA and lulu97!

Faith, one thing you said in your check in really stuck with me, and that's that roller set hair makes you look more presentable. I agree! I'm wearing pretty much the same style (buns) but I look so much better with "smooth" hair. My natural texture buns are pretty cute too, but I look older and more professional with my hair smooth. And I like seeing my length every night, as opposed to every year when I would straighten my hair.

It's really nice knowing that I can have both looks very easily.


----------



## tatiana (Mar 31, 2014)

*How has rollersetting or lack of rollersetting impacted your hair's health and retention?
*

I have not been rollersetting due to time commits.My hair has been doing pretty good. I have been doing Curly Girl method and I have been taking Hairfinity. My hair is almost the length that I cut a few months ago. I still want to roller set; I feel more sexy when roller set hair. I just need to find the time.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> lulu97  The knob broke on my LCL dryer too. I called and they say it happens when it is bolted on too tight because of the tension. They shipped me a new one within a week! You should call because it didn't even matter about my warranty status when mine was replaced



Blairx0 Girl!!!! I emailed them and sent a picture of the knob and how it was stripped. They emailed back and asked me to call, as they were willing to replace it. I was all excited thinking I was gonna get a brand new dryer...NOT! When I called, they offered to replace the knob for $5.77 since I've had the dryer over 3 years. (they looked it up in their system) I was going to say never mind but then I was kinda embarrassed to do that being that it was only $5 bucks, so I went ahead and paid for it over the phone. lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have notice that *my ends tend to do better with roller setting* versus the mini twists I was wearing.


faithVA - I agree with you 1000% percent on this one! My ends do sooo much better with rollersets too! Doing twistouts and twists made my ends really raggedy, I wonder why. Also, I didn't like wearing minitwists either. I felt like a 5-year old LOL. I would go to class and people would be like "your twists are so cute" and I'd be like "thank you" and thinking "grrr."  I don't like styles that make me look too young. And now that I'm working, I want to look older so I fit in with everyone else in the office. So rollersets are perfect for that polished, "professional" look.




Babygrowth said:


> I bought all those products from that mo knows hair video and I can't wait to use them. Two more weeks (hopefully) and then I will be posting my first official rollerset! Still need to get its a ten so may do that today.


Babygrowth - I'm excited for you! Let us know how it goes! 

lulu97 - wow girl! your hair looks waist length now! I'm so proud of you! God willing I'll be there soon too! 

*Ladies who are BSL and longer*- how did you make it past the APL hump? I am trying to be patient but uh....I'm SO impatient! LOL. I've been stuck here for forever (12 months+). Is there a certain technique that you think helped you make it past APL? Even something that seemed like an insignificant change at the time, but it really paid off in the end? I think rollersetting is helping, but I need all the help I can get!


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

It took me a little more than a year to get to BSL from APL. Depending on your BSL, it can take a while. Mine is a good 5-6 inches difference, so it was going to take me a year regardless. I just continued to rollerset and protective style. BSL is one of the hardest lengths, IMO, to get too, so don't get discouraged. 

I'm setting tonight, under the dryer as I type. I flat ironed last week and wasn't going to set this week, but I don't feel like dealing with my hair for the week. I put some protein on my ends then topped that with conditioner, to give my bone straight ends some loving and to reduce breakage. Will try to update later.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragment Saludable84 for me, BSL is 3 inches away from APL, so I feel like it should only have taken 6 months...I think I may have had retention problems last year :\ 

But this year is different! My ends are a lot healthier now


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Rollersetting took my over the APL hump. My hair is fine and shrinkage, too much manipulation or lack of DC'ing spell disaster for me. By rollersetting I am able to get both the benfits of indirect heat forcing my strands to absorb and stretched hair that is at risk every loop, kink or coil. 

If you have your product combo down and your DC'ing is on point you will likely notice strong retention from rollersetting. I know I did. My hair was 9-10 inches last March and is 15-16 inches this march!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Mar 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

When I was in between APL and BSL, I had just found out I was pregnant. Between being focused on keeping down food and being tired all the time, I didn't pay much attention to my hair. I would go to the salon once a month, get it pressed and keep it wrapped under my silk scarf for days at a time. I would roller set when I didn't go to the salon and throw it in a bun till the next wash. When my stylist went on maternity leave, I said *** it and got some senegalese twists installed. When I checked at the end of December, surprisingly I was at MBL. I also should mention, I only used 4 products. Deep conditioner, Shampoo, leave in conditioner and coconut oil. I would sometimes make a moisture mix with the conditioner, coconut oil and water. From then I knew that my hair thrived from the following, in which I slowly incorporated into my regimen:
1) low manipulation (braids mostly, and minimizing my roller setting frequency)
2) minimal products (I joined the use it up challenge and haven't looked back since graduating. lol)
3) Being conditioned. (Deep conditioning overnight then steaming for 20 minutes the next morning)
4) Being stretched from roller sets
5) Being strong from protein treatments
I know most of this is common knowledge but it works when done consistantly.


----------



## toaster (Mar 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie Bunning took me from transitioning all the way to hip length. I can't say enough about it. Now I did wet buns, but I think roller set buns are equally as great.

My other advice is regarding trimming. I have never trimmed my hair more than once per year, and never more than .5 inch at that time, and I have had zero setbacks regarding my ends. Once you've reached a point where your breakage is minimal, I say stop trimming. I know that doesn't work for some people, but you don't know unless you try, right? I rarely straightened my hair, so being even or in a "style" wasn't that important, and my ends had minimal splits and knots, so I didn't bother. And miraculously, my hair grew in a pretty neat style on it's own, so I was never embarrassed to wear my hair down.

Basically I think a lot of what happens to our hair is self sabotage. Pin it up, treat it gently, and let it grow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2014)

toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie Bunning took me from transitioning all the way to hip length. I can't say enough about it. Now I did wet buns, but I think roller set buns are equally as great.  My other advice is regarding trimming. *I have never trimmed my hair more than once per year, and never more than .5 inch at that time, and I have had zero setbacks regarding my ends*. Once you've reached a point where your breakage is minimal, I say stop trimming. I know that doesn't work for some people, but you don't know unless you try, right? I rarely straightened my hair, so being even or in a "style" wasn't that important, and my ends had minimal splits and knots, so I didn't bother. And miraculously, my hair grew in a pretty neat style on it's own, so I was never embarrassed to wear my hair down.  Basically I think a lot of what happens to our hair is self sabotage. Pin it up, treat it gently, and let it grow.



Totally agree about trimming! Roller setting (keeping the ends smooth) have always allowed me to trim infrequently and in very small amounts when I do. I average trimming an inch a year...sometimes less and I've actually gone years without trimming at all.

I will always be an indirect heat-semi-straight natural by way of roller setting. There are too many advantages to it than wearing naturally curly hair that tangles with ends that stick together. I've seen too many stories of Ladies wearing their hair in it's natural state all the time with minimal length retention to show for it...and I see them trimming way to much but they probably need to because of the beforementioned.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

Since we are talking about ends and trimming  I have to put my hair away in flat twists for a while until I get this breakage under control. I will do a protein treatment and use my splitender some time this week to see if I can curtail it. Maybe I can figure out how to do some type of quick and easy set with flexi rods to stretch and then put it up into flat twists. May try that this weekend.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 1, 2014)

Blairx0
lulu97
toaster
Saludable84

Thank you ladies so much for your detailed responses to my question! It was humbling to come on here and see so many carefully written replies back. I appreciate it. It seems like rigorous deep condition, a commitment to rollersets and low manipulation styles, and infrequent trimming is key. I'm going to save your answers on my computer! 

Blairx0 my hair is fine too. The strands are fine, but my hair is dense- I have a lot of fine strands. How often do you do protein treatments? I used to do them monthly, but I feel like it started to break my fine hair strands. I'm thinking of doing them bimonthly now, but I'm afraid of a setback. Is it possible that some hair just doesn't need protein?


----------



## toaster (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA I have no doubt that you'll get your breakage under control and your hair will flourish. I know you've been making some progress lately, are you excited about it?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];19871227]faithVA I have no doubt that you'll get your breakage under control and your hair will flourish. I know you've been making some progress lately, are you excited about it?



I was excited about it. It's like getting a pay raise on Monday and the IRS sending you a bill on Thursday  

I'm going to get over myself in a minute. It sometimes takes me a few days to get out of a hair funk.

Everyone is so encouraging but I feel like I've been struggling with my hair so long, I'm just ready for the struggle to be over with already. Can I just get 3 months struggle free.


----------



## toaster (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I was excited about it. It's like getting a pay raise on Monday and the IRS sending you a bill on Thursday
> 
> I'm going to get over myself in a minute. It sometimes takes me a few days to get out of a hair funk.
> 
> Everyone is so encouraging but I feel like I've been struggling with my hair so long, I'm just ready for the struggle to be over with already. Can I just get 3 months struggle free.



 I'll pray for you too! I'm in a bit of a life funk, so I'll work on getting over myself too.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 1, 2014)

I love this thread. There's so much good information and so much love and support. 

I need to do a set soon so I feel like I still belong here.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2014)

Previously roller set HOTD: Half up, half down using a banana clip 

Mini tutorial: 
Start out with 2 bantu knots on the top and bottom portions of your hair, and leave them in overnight to set. I never part just grab and knot.

Next morning, take down the bottom knot first and separate/fluff how you desire. Then before you take down the top knot, go ahead and secure your banana clip in place. Once it's snapped and secure, remove the knot then seperate/fluff how you desire. This ensures that you don't snag any hair.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2014)

*Holds virtual hands with faithVA & toaster and prays* Lawd just give us strength, patience and keep our minds on knowing our blessings are on the way. I say our cause I'm scared to go into labor and experience having a newborn around. Amen, amen and amen again. *Includes praise dance*


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Previously roller set HOTD: Half up, half down using a banana clip
> 
> Mini tutorial:
> Start out with 2 bantu knots on the top and bottom portions of your hair, and leave them in overnight to set. I never part just grab and knot.
> ...



Nice.......


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> lulu97;19872091[/USER]]*Holds virtual hands with faithVA & toaster and prays* Lawd just give us strength, patience and keep our minds on knowing our blessings are on the way. I say our cause I'm scared to go into labor and experience having a newborn around. Amen, amen and amen again. *Includes praise dance*



 That was cute. I love it. Thank You.

Aw you are going to have a cute little schmooka bear. Did you get the 4D ultrasound? I love those. Once you see that little face, you can't help but be excited.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That was cute. I love it. Thank You.  Aw you are going to have a cute little schmooka bear. Did you get the 4D ultrasound? I love those. Once you see that little face, you can't help but be excited.



No I didn't get the 4D ultrasound...just a regular one at 20 weeks to find out the gender. I have another one coming in a week and a half to make sure he is still head down for my 36 week appt. Although I'm scared of labor and delivery, I am so anxious to meet this little person who keeps me up all night and kicks me like I'm not his momma. I just wanna smell him and play with his wittle fingers and toes. lol Still scared of it all...I can't even lie. It's been so long since my last pregnancy so I feel like a first time mom.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 1, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> No I didn't get the 4D ultrasound...just a regular one at 20 weeks to find out the gender. I have another one coming in a week and a half to make sure he is still head down for my 36 week appt. Although I'm scared of labor and delivery, I am so anxious to meet this little person who keeps me up all night and kicks me like I'm not his momma. I just wanna smell him and play with his wittle fingers and toes. lol Still scared of it all...I can't even lie. It's been so long since my last pregnancy so I feel like a first time mom.



Yeah, Never had a baby so I was leaving that whole labor thing alone  But he's going to be a cutie


----------



## toaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Amen lulu97! Love the half up half down, might try it this weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 1, 2014)

toaster said:


> Amen lulu97! Love the half up half down, might try it this weekend.



Thank you. Let me know how it turns out


----------



## werenumber2 (Apr 1, 2014)

Checking in!

I only roller set once a month, so I can't tell if it's had a positive effect on my retention. However, monthly roller setting at a salon is going to hold me to staying on a 4 month trimming schedule. I had the stylist trim (more like cut) my hair when I got my first set done in January, and my hair seems like it's already grown back. I also started a vitamin regimen after my January trim and set, so I'm sure that's helping. 

I'm set for another roller set and wrap this week!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2014)

i set my hair in two flexi rods,  hope it comes out like last week where it looks like i did a full set with curls just on the ends


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't wait for the weather to get itself together so I cab wear my sets down.

I also never practiced using roller pins , but hope to next wash day


----------



## werenumber2 (Apr 2, 2014)

Libra08 - please share your thoughts on the Aveda Anti-Humectant after you try it out!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> Libra08 - please share your thoughts on the Aveda Anti-Humectant after you try it out!



I have the ouidad climate control gel. I will have to try it when it gets warm


----------



## LadyPBC (Apr 2, 2014)

Blairx0 - may I ask, what is your product combo (without me having to go back and read 1400 posts)?


Blairx0 said:


> @coilyhaircutie
> 
> Rollersetting took my over the APL hump. My hair is fine and shrinkage, too much manipulation or lack of DC'ing spell disaster for me. By rollersetting I am able to get both the benfits of indirect heat forcing my strands to absorb and stretched hair that is at risk every loop, kink or coil.
> 
> If you have your *product combo down* and your DC'ing is on point you will likely notice strong retention from rollersetting. I know I did. My hair was 9-10 inches last March and is 15-16 inches this march!


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

If my Camille rose curl maker gel ever arrives (come on target, I ordered it a week ago) I'll use it for my next set. I'm nervous! I've never used a gel to set my hair before. I know coilyhaircutie uses it, and mahoganycurls on YouTube uses it, and naptural85 has used flaxseed gel for her sets before, I just keep imagining the gel defining my natural curl pattern and messing up my set. 

I'll get over it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2014)

LadyPBC

My product combo is on the lite side. 

I cleanse weekly with a shampoo bar, dc weekly with yogurt and cassia, use DB Daily leave in and some flax seed gel mixed with aloe vera gel to set.

I used to use more but I wanted to cut down on products and time. Not to mention it doesn't seem like you can trust anything to stay the same so at least this way I don't have to worry about any formula changes! 

Oh and toaster setting with the right gel is great!


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 2, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> Libra08 - please share your thoughts on the Aveda Anti-Humectant after you try it out!



I definitely will. I'll probably order it soon, but I won't be able to do a good review until this summer. This will be my first time living in a place surrounded by water during the summer, and I hear the humidity is killer!



Blairx0 said:


> I have the ouidad climate control gel. I will have to try it when it gets warm



Off to research! I'm gonna need all the help I can get this summer!


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

I bought this dusty pack of foam rollers from cvs. Actually on my way to target now so we'll see what they have. Might return.


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Uhm... How are you all using satin rollers again? I failed completely. I can't imagine rolling my entire head of hair on those tiny rollers, and then I did a fake twist and curl and the huge rollers stabbed me in my neck as I went to lay down. My usual preservation method of two twists works pretty well, so I'll just stick with that. 

For comedy:


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 2, 2014)

toaster said:


> I bought this dusty pack of foam rollers from cvs. Actually on my way to target now so we'll see what they have. Might return.



how much you pay toaster


----------



## DoDo (Apr 2, 2014)

I just received my jumbo-sized perm rods. I am hoping 18 will be enough. I am going to try it on dry hair first a la Naptural85.


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011

Only $10. A lot less than I've paid for other things that haven't worked for me. I'm sure I'll figure out some use for them eventually.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Lilmama1011
> 
> Only $10. A lot less than I've paid for other things that haven't worked for me. I'm sure I'll figure out some use for them eventually.



i know a while back at the beauty supply store i paid 2.99 for a pack,  that was about 3 years ago


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> i know a while back at the beauty supply store i paid 2.99 for a pack,  that was about 3 years ago



Yeah, Sally's is selling 6 for $4, so I think I got a good deal.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 3, 2014)

toaster the first time I tried satin foam rollers I used 1 1/2" and I found they were too big. They straightened my hair rather than curled it. I think you have to use foam rollers significantly smaller than your normal rollers. Now I use 7/8" and they work well. After I roller set I use 14 of the 7/8" rollers to roll up my hair before bed. I use about 30 rollers to set so I put 2 sections of roller set hair per foam roller.  It works well for me. 


I tried another air dried braid out. This time I let my hair dry in 2 ponytails (I wore a double rope twist bun) so my roots would get straighter/smoother. Then after 3 days of the bun I did 2 braids last night. So far it looks good today. This is really enabling my hair laziness. 

Pic 1 is the bun. Pic 2 is my braidout today.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Uhm... How are you all using satin rollers again? I failed completely. I can't imagine rolling my entire head of hair on those tiny rollers, and then I did a fake twist and curl and the huge rollers stabbed me in my neck as I went to lay down. My usual preservation method of two twists works pretty well, so I'll just stick with that.
> 
> For comedy:
> 
> ...



The multi pack is a good price but the rollers are too small. Even with my short hair (EL - NL), I can't use most of those rollers. You need Jumbo size. 

At your length though not sure if those are even the best for your hair. I would think flexi rods would accommodate more hair.


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2014)

faithVA GettingKinky

Thanks ladies! Yeah, I don't think the rollers are for me. I get nice waves from twisting my hair at night or Bantu knots, so I'll just keep using those. 

I'm finally in a rhythm with my hair. After I try the gel this week for setting I'll stop experimenting for a while and just enjoy. I'm excited.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster the first time I tried satin foam rollers I used 1 1/2" and I found they were too big. They straightened my hair rather than curled it. I think you have to use foam rollers significantly smaller than your normal rollers. Now I use 7/8" and they work well. After I roller set I use 14 of the 7/8" rollers to roll up my hair before bed. I use about 30 rollers to set so I put 2 sections of roller set hair per foam roller.  It works well for me.  I tried another air dried braid out. This time I let my hair dry in 2 ponytails (I wore a double rope twist bun) so my roots would get straighter/smoother. Then after 3 days of the bun I did 2 braids last night. So far it looks good today. This is really enabling my hair laziness.  Pic 1 is the bun. Pic 2 is my braidout today.



I love the rope twists! They are so juicy!!!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 3, 2014)

toaster said:


> Uhm... How are you all using satin rollers again? I failed completely. I can't imagine rolling my entire head of hair on those tiny rollers, and then I did a fake twist and curl and the huge rollers stabbed me in my neck as I went to lay down. My usual preservation method of two twists works pretty well, so I'll just stick with that.



I just started using satin rollers this week. I got a pack of 16, and I use all of them. For some reason pincurling has stopped working for me, so I decided to give satin rollers a go. I've only used them once, so I can't do a full review on them. But they do preserve my curl better than flexirods. They are quite small, and my hair is APL and shorter than yours, so I can see how they may not work for someone with longer hair. What I do is combine two or three curls together and wrap them around one roller (after moisturizing & sealing). 



toaster said:


> If my Camille rose curl maker gel ever arrives (come on target, I ordered it a week ago) I'll use it for my next set. I'm nervous! I've never used a gel to set my hair before. I know coilyhaircutie uses it, and mahoganycurls on YouTube uses it, and naptural85 has used flaxseed gel for her sets before, I just keep imagining the gel defining my natural curl pattern and messing up my set.



I'm flattered to be in the same sentence as those two natural hair gurus  don't they have such beautiful heads of hair? I hope the Camille Rose Curl Maker works for you! It doesn't define my curls. What I do is spritz the section of hair with my leave-in, smooth it with my denman brush, then add the gel. Next, I add the roller, making sure there is enough tension on the hair. That way, my hair takes the shape of the roller- be it perm rods or curlformers. What did you used to use as a setting lotion?

After my Camille Rose Curl Maker is done, I want to try their Whipped Aloe Gel. I discovered that my hair loooves aloe vera juice when I add it to my deep conditioner, so I'm curious to see how it would react to a setting lotion with aloe vera in it. I wish the CR Whipped Aloe gel came in a pump jar too though. 

Does anyone here use Camille Rose Whipped Aloe Hair Gel or aloe vera gel in general to set?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> toaster the first time I tried satin foam rollers I used 1 1/2" and I found they were too big. They straightened my hair rather than curled it. I think you have to use foam rollers significantly smaller than your normal rollers. Now I use 7/8" and they work well. After I roller set I use 14 of the 7/8" rollers to roll up my hair before bed. I use about 30 rollers to set so I put 2 sections of roller set hair per foam roller.  It works well for me.
> 
> 
> I tried another air dried braid out. This time I let my hair dry in 2 ponytails (I wore a double rope twist bun) so my roots would get straighter/smoother. Then after 3 days of the bun I did 2 braids last night. So far it looks good today. This is really enabling my hair laziness.
> ...


gorgeous bun!


----------



## toaster (Apr 3, 2014)

coilyhaircutie. I don't use a setting lotion at all right now. Usually just the it's a 10 leave in and serum. My hair holds a style pretty well, but I do think a hiding agent is what's missing. Do you comb through after applying the gel? The serum really makes my hair super east to detangle, so I'm hoping I can apply the gel over the leave in, detangle some more, and then roll. It really takes me about 30 seconds to roll, so I think it should work.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 3, 2014)

toaster I comb through after applying my leave-in. I don't comb through after applying the gel. The gel makes my hair a little bit tacky, so I don't like to comb through my hair after applying it. 

My deep conditioner mix makes my hair really easy to detangle, so after adding my leave-in (Oyin's Juices & Berries), my hair is a breeze to comb out.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 3, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I just started using satin rollers this week. I got a pack of 16, and I use all of them. For some reason pincurling has stopped working for me, so I decided to give satin rollers a go. I've only used them once, so I can't do a full review on them. But they do preserve my curl better than flexirods. They are quite small, and my hair is APL and shorter than yours, so I can see how they may not work for someone with longer hair. What I do is combine two or three curls together and wrap them around one roller (after moisturizing & sealing).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you know your hair likes avg mixed with conditioner? What does it do?

Can u save the pump container and transfer the whipped aloe gel into it?


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 3, 2014)

I was going to wash and blow dry my hair this weekend, but I think instead I am going to do a curlformer set instead. I will post pictures of my results on Saturday after I do it or I may do it tomorrow. I really am thinking keeping my natural hair stretched with either rollersets or flat ironing is the best thing for me. Twist outs and braid outs don't seem to work as well with length retention on my natural hair like it did for my relaxed hair.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2014)

GettingKinky 

How did you make that beautiful bun in pic one?


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva

I parted my hair down the middle and made two ponytails very close to the part. Then I 2 strand twisted each pony. Finally I wrap each twist around the other pony. Here's a link to the website where I found it. Their explanation and pictures are better than my explanation. I can't wait until my hair is even longer. I think the bun will be even better then. 

http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/09/double-rope-braid-bun/


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> MileHighDiva  I parted my hair down the middle and made two ponytails very close to the part. Then I 2 strand twisted each pony. Finally I wrap each twist around the other pony. Here's a link to the website where I found it. Their explanation and pictures are better than my explanation. I can't wait until my hair is even longer. I think the bun will be even better then.  http://thebeautydepartment.com/2012/09/double-rope-braid-bun/




Bookmarked. Please consider this style stolen and to be used in my near future! lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Bookmarked. Please consider this style stolen and to be used in my near future! lol



With your braiding/styling skills and waist length hair that bun is going to look amazing on you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

Just picked up from Sally's:
2 packs of 2 inch gray magnetic rollers
3 packs of 3 inch green magnetic rollers
2 packs of all purpose magnetic clips (I previously purchased 2 packs from walmart but they were too flimsy)

Side note: Did y'all know Sally's has a BOGO free on hair products? I'll attach the email with the code. I stacked up on some Shea Moisture conditioners. I've been wanting to go back to those for a while now and I was down to only 2 conditioners in my stash.  woot woot


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

Trying to find a style for my baby shower tomorrow. I'm thinking this style EbonyPrincess had...don't know her name of LHCF. It also looks like it would last me a while too...at least until wash day. 

I think those curls are from flexi rods.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Just picked up from Sally's:
> 2 packs of 2 inch gray magnetic rollers
> 3 packs of 3 inch green magnetic rollers
> 2 packs of all purpose magnetic clips (I previously purchased 2 packs from walmart but they were too flimsy)
> ...



Thanks!!! What conditioners/leave ins do you ladies love from Sally's? I just go in and grab the gvp conditioning balm. I'm so out of the loop!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Bookmarked. Please consider this style stolen and to be used in my near future! lol



i might try this without me having to much length anyway   i can't make a bun to save my life and this looks simple enough.  first it was my hair was too thin . now its not but i still can't do it.  tried to do a top not kind of but not at the top and looked like a tiny knot


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Just picked up from Sally's:
> 2 packs of 2 inch gray magnetic rollers
> 3 packs of 3 inch green magnetic rollers
> 2 packs of all purpose magnetic clips (I previously purchased 2 packs from walmart but they were too flimsy)
> ...



Thanks soooo much


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How do you know your hair likes avg mixed with conditioner? What does it do?
> 
> Can u save the pump container and transfer the whipped aloe gel into it?



faithVA It's kind of a long story, but here goes...  At the beginning of the year, I had been having problems properly detangling my hair to set it on rollers. My hair just used to take forever to detangle. So I researched and tried a lot of different things, and I came across Chicoro's prepoo recipe- here it is: http://mydivaspot.com/forums/showthread.php?313-Chicoro-s-Moisture-Drenched-Pre-Poo 

I used a half cup aloe vera juice, a couple tablespoons of olive oil, and coconut oil. It gave my hair THEE most amazing slip. It literally cut my detangling time in half. However, it took far too long to prepoo, shampoo AND deep condition. Wash day was getting to be a pain in the a$$ lol. And at the time, I was just using conditioner with nothing added to it to deep condition. 

Soooo to save time, I cut out pre-pooing, and just added aloe vera juice and olive oil to my DC. So my DC regimen is this: mix 1/2 cup aloe vera juice, couple tablespoons olive oil, and conditioner together. Add to a section of hair, steam the section with my Q-redew, then twist the section up. Repeat for my whole head. I usually do about 8-10 twists. Then I leave it in for about 45 min-1 hour. Afterwards, my hair is magically tangle-free and soft  

So that's why I want to try a setting lotion/gel with aloe vera juice or aloe vera gel in it. I feel like it would make my hair really happy. I'm going to try to add it to the pump -- that's a good idea, thanks!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

toaster aloe vera juice seems to *slightly* loosen my curls- after rinsing my DC out, my ends aren't so tightly wound up. I think that's why it's easier to brush through my hair after using AVJ.

ETA: whoopsie! meant to shout out faithVA sorry toaster


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

Libra08 

Sally's carries a lot of mainstream brands now (Eden Body Works, Jane Carter, Curls, Shea Moisture, etc)  I usually only buy hair tools, but I'm going today to get ear covers and I'll look around at the products.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Thanks! I think my leave-in should be slippery enough, but this week I'm going to try leave-in, serum, gel and hope my drying time isn't too long.

Anything with aloe vera juice in the first 3/4 ingredients is a no no for my hair. I discovered that with a few SSI and Soultanicals products. My hair just doesn't like it in a high concentration. It kind of makes me sad, because it's such a useful ingredient and it's in a lot of products. Luckily the CR gel has it further down the list.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Trying to find a style for my baby shower tomorrow. I'm thinking this style EbonyPrincess had...don't know her name of LHCF. It also looks like it would last me a while too...at least until wash day.
> 
> I think those curls are from flexi rods.



Yes, it should last you for a week easily.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> faithVA It's kind of a long story, but here goes...  At the beginning of the year, I had been having problems properly detangling my hair to set it on rollers. My hair just used to take forever to detangle. So I researched and tried a lot of different things, and I came across Chicoro's prepoo recipe- here it is: http://mydivaspot.com/forums/showthread.php?313-Chicoro-s-Moisture-Drenched-Pre-Poo
> 
> I used a half cup aloe vera juice, a couple tablespoons of olive oil, and coconut oil. It gave my hair THEE most amazing slip. It literally cut my detangling time in half. However, it took far too long to prepoo, shampoo AND deep condition. Wash day was getting to be a pain in the a$$ lol. And at the time, I was just using conditioner with nothing added to it to deep condition.
> 
> ...



OK Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> toaster aloe vera juice seems to *slightly* loosen my curls- after rinsing my DC out, my ends aren't so tightly wound up. I think that's why it's easier to brush through my hair after using AVJ.
> 
> ETA: whoopsie! meant to shout out faithVA sorry toaster



I have seen Chicoros recipe. I think I have even tried it. I am always curious when people say their hair loves it to find out why.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> Thanks! I think my leave-in should be slippery enough, but this week I'm going to try leave-in, serum, gel and hope my drying time isn't too long.
> 
> Anything with aloe vera juice in the first 3/4 ingredients is a no no for my hair. I discovered that with a few SSI and Soultanicals products. My hair just doesn't like it in a high concentration. It kind of makes me sad, because it's such a useful ingredient and it's in a lot of products. Luckily the CR gel has it further down the list.



Yeah, I keep saying I'm going to play around with aloe vera since I have a large bottle in the fridge. I just haven't gotten around to it. When I have tried it in the past, it sort of acts like water on my hair and just sits there. But I want to do some definitive test before I write it off.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, I keep saying I'm going to play around with aloe vera since I have a large bottle in the fridge. I just haven't gotten around to it. When I have tried it in the past, it sort of acts like water on my hair and just sits there. But I want to do some definitive test before I write it off.



When I tried Aloe vera juice it didn't do much for me. But Aloe Vera gel blended with Flax Seed gel does wonders for my hair!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> Thanks!!! What conditioners/leave ins do you ladies love from Sally's? I just go in and grab the gvp conditioning balm. I'm so out of the loop!



Libra08 When I go in Sally's, I normally go down one isle! The one with the rollers which also happens to be the same isle they keep the Aphogee so I had no clue Sally's sold all these natural lines now. Got up to the counter and the SalesLady scanned my rewards card and told me about the BOGO free and that I should have had a code emailed to me. Gotta love these smart phones! I picked up:
SM Purification Masque
SM Restorative conditioner
SM deep treatment Masque (2)


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> When I tried Aloe vera juice it didn't do much for me. But Aloe Vera gel blended with Flax Seed gel does wonders for my hair!



Blairx0 Do you keep your flaxseed + aloe vera gel mix in the fridge?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey girls! 
Fun question for you all- *once you meet your target goal length, how do you plan to wear your hair on a regular basis?*  

I plan on wearing my waist length hair in roller sets 50% of the time and straight styles 50% of the time. I just want to let my hair free and swaaang  haha. How about you all? 

Happy weekend!! ♥


----------



## sapphire74 (Apr 4, 2014)

Here you go nakialovesshoes!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Blairx0 Do you keep your flaxseed + aloe vera gel mix in the fridge?



yep! i have them mixed in a pump bottle in the fridge


----------



## werenumber2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Libra08 said:


> Thanks!!! What conditioners/leave ins do you ladies love from Sally's? I just go in and grab the gvp conditioning balm. I'm so out of the loop!



The Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in is nice! 

I might have to head to Sally's to pick up some jumbo perm rods and try that set naptural85 did.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey girls! Fun question for you all- once you meet your target goal length, how do you plan to wear your hair on a regular basis?   I plan on wearing my waist length hair in roller sets 50% of the time and straight styles 50% of the time. I just want to let my hair free and swaaang  haha. How about you all?  Happy weekend!! ♥



coilyhaircutie
I just want moooooore length so my roller sets and 1 bantu knot out method can look like the pictures added. I still plan on getting my hair pressed at the salon or doing saran wrap roller sets at home when I want it straight. I pretty much already wear my hair in these styles but the extra length is just gonna make it extra juicy and extra yummy! lol

Oh and I can't forget my french braids...I can't wait till those babies start resting at my hips!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to have to start reading this thread from the beginning but I would like to join in. I'm newly relaxed after 2.5 years natural. I did my first rollerset last Saturday & it went pretty good considering how long it had been since I did one. 

I keep it simple. After I DC, I spray on KeraCare's Silken Seal, then Design Essentials, HCO LI. I also use DE's setting lotion for hold. It has good hold but it's not hard unless you use too much. After I finish rolling, I spray a little more Silken Seal all over for extra sheen.

After I take my rollers out I lightly moisturize my ends. I plan to order the Verifen Complex Constant Care for Ends but for now I'm using some SM Curl Smoothie from my natural days. I only use a speck after I remove each roller. Then more Silken Seal before I either wrap or pin curl my hair.

I'm a trucker & I keep my hair under a silk scarf during the week when I'm working. When I'm off, it's either in a SouthernTease bun or pinned up some other way. I'm trying to PS my way to WL. T'is all.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

   I plan to wear my sets down and curly, and up in a bun most of the time! After graduation I'll be working in a corporate environment so probably up during the week and down on the weekends. I want to try twist outs from a set, and just wearing long, wavy, bouncy hair.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

Sally's didn't have ear covers. I'll order a pair on amazon and dry my next set on 50. I did get a storage container for my rollers from target. 



I put the perm rods in the Curlformers bag because I use those weekly, and wanted them to be easily removable.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 oooh those styles look luscious! I can just imagine your beautiful hair hanging that long! 

toaster I feel you on this "long, wavy, bouncy hair" - I can't wait til I can wear my hair like this too!!  I don't know if I can be so disciplined as to wear buns- I know I'll be too hype once I reach waist length to be practical and PS


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

Okay I know this isn't a set per say but i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay I know this isn't a set per say but i got a curling wand in the mail today. My sis in law blow dried my hair on high and then I used my wand. It's not as poofy as I wanted (I was going for the curly fro look so I didn't str8en it first) but I'm hoping it will get bigger. For some reason I always do my hair most of the time with my lc shirt on lol....like it's going to make a difference hahaha.



HairPleezeGrow Pretty!!! Love it.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm going to have to start reading this thread from the beginning but I would like to join in. I'm newly relaxed after 2.5 years natural. I did my first rollerset last Saturday & it went pretty good considering how long it had been since I did one.  I keep it simple. After I DC, I spray on KeraCare's Silken Seal, then Design Essentials, HCO LI. I also use DE's setting lotion for hold. It has good hold but it's not hard unless you use too much. After I finish rolling, I spray a little more Silken Seal all over for extra sheen.  After I take my rollers out I lightly moisturize my ends. I plan to order the Verifen Complex Constant Care for Ends but for now I'm using some SM Curl Smoothie from my natural days. I only use a speck after I remove each roller. Then more Silken Seal before I either wrap or pin curl my hair.  I'm a trucker & I keep my hair under a silk scarf during the week when I'm working. When I'm off, it's either in a SouthernTease bun or pinned up some other way. I'm trying to PS my way to WL. T'is all.



nakialovesshoes Welcome Lady! Can't wait to see the beautiful sets you have ahead


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> Sally's didn't have ear covers. I'll order a pair on amazon and dry my next set on 50. I did get a storage container for my rollers from target.  I put the perm rods in the Curlformers bag because I use those weekly, and wanted them to be easily removable.



I need one of those storage bins. My roller stash is becoming quite large! lol


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Libra08 When I go in Sally's, I normally go down one isle! The one with the rollers which also happens to be the same isle they keep the Aphogee so I had no clue Sally's sold all these natural lines now. Got up to the counter and the SalesLady scanned my rewards card and told me about the BOGO free and that I should have had a code emailed to me. Gotta love these smart phones! I picked up:
> SM Purification Masque
> SM Restorative conditioner
> SM deep treatment Masque (2)





werenumber2 said:


> The Eden Bodyworks Coconut Shea leave-in is nice!
> 
> I might have to head to Sally's to pick up some jumbo perm rods and try that set naptural85 did.



Thanks for the replies! I'll check out the natural hair product lines they have.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow
gorgeous hair lady!!! you make me want to run out and buy a curling iron. did you get the kind without a clamp? I've been eyeing the curling barrels without clamps. I think they get natural hair so smooth and curly. I tried using my friend's before though, and it was really tricky to use. did you have to practice a lot first before you got the hang of it?


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow

That is gorgeous!! Your hair got to silky from just a blow out.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> HairPleezeGrow Pretty!!! Love it.



Thanks Lu!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> gorgeous hair lady!!! you make me want to run out and buy a curling iron. did you get the kind without a clamp? I've been eyeing the curling barrels without clamps. I think they get natural hair so smooth and curly. I tried using my friend's before though, and it was really tricky to use. did you have to practice a lot first before you got the hang of it?



Thank you coily...I used a curling wand (they don't have clamps) by Remington.  It's the salon collection pearl digital ceramic wand 1/2 in to 1 in. This one was tricky because it's larger and goes down smaller. I have a curling wand already but it's all one size so easier to use. This new one wasn't too difficult though. I just did small sections and counted to 10.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

toaster said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> 
> That is gorgeous!! Your hair got to silky from just a blow out.



Thank you and yes just from a blow out! Which I love bc i don't have to use heat thrice.  But I would only do this again for special occasion bc I can get heat free curls with my curlformers.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 4, 2014)

Another roller set inspiration to add to our growing list. The color tho! *thud*

I know it's probably not all hers but it's still lovely. lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 4, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow you really worked that curling rod!  Your curls look great!  I have so many curling irons that I haven't used since I started my HHJ, but your results make me want to pull them back out. I must resist. I used to used them every day


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> HairPleezeGrow you really worked that curling rod!  Your curls look great!  I have so many curling irons that I haven't used since I started my HHJ, but your results make me want to pull them back out. I must resist. I used to used them every day



Thanks! Yeah I wouldn't use it everyday that's for sure lol.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2014)

Started looking at rollersetting tutorials again since I only did it once. Came across this one and loved it sooo much I had to post it. If someone else did earlier on my bad but for newbies and returnees like myself, here it is.

How To | Roller Set Hair Tutorial | Wash and Set …: http://youtu.be/qi_wb8ouFJQ


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking forward to setting tomorrow!

I also went to Sally's and returned the GVP its a 10 I bought. I love Sally's return policy! I think flax seed gel mixed with Aloe vera gel is my official holding product for sets and I am going to continue to go cone free.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting ready to set my natural hair! I will post pictures later today


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 5, 2014)

I used aloe vera gel on my braidout and my hair is definitely smoother and shinier than when I use AOHSR, but it's a bit stiff. I think I used too much. 

I also bought long bobby pins today. I'm going to used them together with my snap on caps next time I set. Maybe this weekend or maybe in 3 weeks. I'm not sure. I have to muster up the energy, but I will get my April set in!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Deep conditioning now, so I will set tonight


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Drying my hair on cool. Still planning on posting pics tonight because I will not be sleeping in these suckers!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 5, 2014)

I took back all those Carols Daughter products. I couldn't get with those ingredients no matter how good her hair looked. So now I have a eBay cart with lottabody, salerm 21, lacio lacio, its a 10, and paul mitchell super skinny serum and don't know which to buy.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I took back all those Carols Daughter products. I couldn't get with those ingredients no matter how good her hair looked. So now I have a eBay cart with lottabody, salerm 21, lacio lacio, its a 10, and paul mitchell super skinny serum and don't know which to buy.



well every product won't work the same for everybody. at least you had sense to stop using it before a setback


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 5, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer so I won't be sleeping in rollers tonight! I purchased a rolling hooded dryer from Sally's today. It was pretty simple to put together  & it isn't flimsy, thank goodness. I purchased the extended warranty so I'm covered for 2 years. If I don't post pics tonight, I definitely will tomorrow.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I took back all those Carols Daughter products. I couldn't get with those ingredients no matter how good her hair looked. So now I have a eBay cart with lottabody, salerm 21, lacio lacio, its a 10, and paul mitchell super skinny serum and don't know which to buy.



Babygrowth

I'm using nothing but Carol's Daughter products for the next 3 months, as an experiment.

I've used nothing but totally natural products (Just Natural, MyHoneychild, Karen's Body Beautiful, Camille Rose Naturals) and still got the crazy splits, knots, etc. 

 I think it was because I changed up my products every week! Being a product junkie can do more harm than good. Don't ask me why I chose Carol's Daughter products as the products I would use in my experiment. I think it was the Monoi line that got me. It just stops the hair from breaking and makes my hair feel, not just look, amazing!  Her Cupuacu/Macadamia lines were used for my rollerset. 

Next time, send those items my way


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 5, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I took back all those Carols Daughter products. I couldn't get with those ingredients no matter how good her hair looked. So now I have a eBay cart with lottabody, salerm 21, lacio lacio, *its a 10*, and paul mitchell super skinny serum and don't know which to buy.



Babygrowth 

I was turned out by the It's a 10 Miracle Leave In in one use,   Also, it has silk amino acids.  I've never used the other products.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

all rolled up and under the dryer!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I was turned out by the It's a 10 Miracle Leave In in one use,   Also, it has silk amino acids.  I've never used the other products.



I was in target and squeezed a little on my hand and it had so much slip and I was at the counter and SO was like "but it has a paraben" I was was like so but then put it back. lol


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is my hair after taking the rollers out! I'm pleased as punch    Of course, there's always one curl that wants to act up.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 5, 2014)

I sat under the dryer for a little over an hour. I forgot to take a pic with the rollers in.

After removing the rollers:


After combing the curls out:


Pincurled for bed (total of 6 pincurls):


If I go to church tomorrow, I'll take a pic of what it looks like. If I don't go to church, it'll probably be in those same 6 pin curls all week.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

All rolled up



Take down


Clipped curls up for bed and tension to ny roots







These are the clips I used


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I sat under the dryer for a little over an hour. I forgot to take a pic with the rollers in.
> 
> After removing the rollers:
> 
> ...



That is lovely. Your finger comb has so much body and shine. Nice work!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Here is my hair after taking the rollers out! I'm pleased as punch    Of course, there's always one curl that wants to act up.



Great shine and definition! You will  have to post pictures as to how the style last throughout the week


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> All rolled up
> 
> Take down
> 
> ...



Will you be sleeping with a bonnet on and leaving the curls loose blairxo


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Will you be sleeping with a bonnet on and leaving the curls loose blairxo



I pin the curls up and put my scarf on. I give details and pics of how it holds up here:

http://herampersandhim.com/2014/03/19/perserving-the-curl-making-natural-hair-rollersets-last/


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 6, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Great shine and definition! You will  have to post pictures as to how the style last throughout the week



You got it! I will


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 6, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Great shine and definition! You will  have to post pictures as to how the style last throughout the week



Blairx0

I used these new friends of mine to rollerset my hair


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 6, 2014)

I bought lottabody and Salerm 21. I hope these are the answer to my high porosity prayers. Just watched a video of a girl doing a rollerset with Salerm so I can't wait to try it!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Blairx0  I used these new friends of mine to rollerset my hair



That Carol's Daughter foam is bomb. I sometimes use it on my daughter's hair and is always so shiny after takedown.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 6, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> That Carol's Daughter foam is bomb. I sometimes use it on my daughter's hair and is always so shiny after takedown.



I wish her products would work for my hair. I wanted that foam and the chocolat blow dry cream. I used to like the healthy hair butter but like other products something changed so I'm scared to keep trying stuff. If y'all knew how many times I had to stop myself from ordering on HSN! I was determined to find something in her line to work for me but I have to let it go... this rollersetting challenge will challenge my pjism once I start trying different products to set with and m/s during the week and see what works and what doesn't. 

I also got Hairveda whipped gelly because I will eventually do perm rods and curlformers but mostly because I love doing bantu knot-outs.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm hennaing my hair today so no roller setting for me. I'm going to be way too exhausted to do a rollerset so I'm just going to put my natural hair in a bun for the week.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 6, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> I wish her products would work for my hair. I wanted that foam and the chocolat blow dry cream. I used to like the healthy hair butter but like other products something changed so I'm scared to keep trying stuff. If y'all knew how many times I had to stop myself from ordering on HSN! I was determined to find something in her line to work for me but I have to let it go... this rollersetting challenge will challenge my pjism once I start trying different products to set with and m/s during the week and see what works and what doesn't.  I also got Hairveda whipped gelly because I will eventually do perm rods and curlformers but mostly because I love doing bantu knot-outs.



Yeah her products are kinda hit and miss. I used to love the macadamia serum for my roller sets but really didn't need it, as my It's a 10 kinda did everything I needed. I've also used the hair balm and I really like that...it's really good on straight hair. I've used the monoi line and it was meh. 

My daughter's hair loves all her stuff tho and just eats it up!


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 6, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Here is my hair after taking the rollers out! I'm pleased as punch    Of course, there's always one curl that wants to act up.



Gorgeous. Im jealous. Now I want perm rods.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 6, 2014)

All these gorgeous sets!  

Foreverinbloom your set is so smooth and shiny. I LOVE it  

nakialovesshoes I really like the way you styled your set. I need to learn to style my sets. 

Blairx0 I still can't believe you do these great sets without a comb

  I was going to set my hair this morning, but then I overslept and I have a class at 1 and I didn't want to be rushed so I'll just stick to my braidout.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Here is my hair after taking the rollers out! I'm pleased as punch    Of course, there's always one curl that wants to act up.  View attachment 253649
> 
> View attachment 253653



Beautiful curls and set. Your hair is so dark and shiny.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 6, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I sat under the dryer for a little over an hour. I forgot to take a pic with the rollers in.
> 
> After removing the rollers:
> View attachment 253655
> ...



I love the body. And your pincurls look so simple.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 6, 2014)

My henna'ed hair feels silkier and smoother! I can't wait to see how my rollerset comes out this weekend!


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2014)

I can't wait to wash and set my hair tomorrow. I haven't washed since last Sunday, but my hair still feels good.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm thinking about trying the self-gripping rollers. Has anyone tried them on natural hair? Do they pull hair out?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 7, 2014)

Blairx0



Ignore the mess, but here is how I've been wearing my hair for the past 2 days - just pinned up


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Blairx0
> 
> View attachment 253867
> 
> Ignore the mess, but here is how I've been wearing my hair for the past 2 days - just pinned up



really cute updo.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Soooo cute Foreverinbloom. How did you do it?  Did you comb out your curls first?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 7, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Soooo cute Foreverinbloom. How did you do it?  Did you comb out your curls first?



GettingKinky

Not sure actually how I did it, but I didn't comb them out. I was trying to put it in a pineapple before I went to bed, but was afraid to mess up my curls (I actually couldn't get all my hair in one ouchless band). I used 2 ouchless bands and because I was still afraid to mess up my curls (because I sleep like a wild animal), I pinned some up and this was the result.


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Prepooing with Vatika Frosting right now. Would jump in the shower and shampoo but... my apartment doesn't have water. And the office isn't answering their phone so I have no idea how long this is going to be a problem. Will probably have a late hair night. Grr.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> Prepooing with Vatika Frosting right now. Would jump in the shower and shampoo but... my apartment doesn't have water. And the office isn't answering their phone so I have no idea how long this is going to be a problem. Will probably have a late hair night. Grr.



Glad it's just Vatika Frosting on your hair 

Imagine losing water in the midst of relaxing


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 7, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> GettingKinky  Not sure actually how I did it, but I didn't comb them out. I was trying to put it in a pineapple before I went to bed, but was afraid to mess up my curls (I actually couldn't get all my hair in one ouchless band). I used 2 ouchless bands and because I was still afraid to mess up my curls (because I sleep like a wild animal), I pinned some up and this was the result.



Isn't that always the way?  I seem to get my best styles unintentionally and then I can never reproduce them.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 7, 2014)

toaster
I just bought Vatika Frosting the other day! My package arrived today. So excited to use it to seal my ends and do scalp massages, I keep hearing good things about it  

I hope your water has come back by now!


----------



## earlybird (Apr 7, 2014)

*Current hair length: Front at nose, Sides almost at top lip, parts of middle barely anything there shortest piece might be an inch, back if stretched grazes the shoulders
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural (some areas have about 1-3" left of texturized hair.
Current Setting method and styling choices: perm rods or braid hair and use satin-covered sponge rollers. ONLY SET MY HAIR ONCE. I'M NOT EXPERIENCED YET!
Current Setting products: Lotta Body setting lotion/perm rods or Cantu Shea Butter Coconut curl cream, braid hair and use satin-covered sponge rollers for ends.
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: APL by Christmas
How long do you plan to set?: I plan to set FOREVER as a way to stretch the hair and make it manageable, even if I'm just going to pin it up.
Post a beginning picture*[/QUOTE]


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

faithVA coilyhaircutie

So glad it's only coconut oil! But still no water. In another hour I'm going to have to buy gallons of water to bathe.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> faithVA coilyhaircutie
> 
> So glad it's only coconut oil! But still no water. In another hour I'm going to have to buy gallons of water to bathe.



toaster 

Can you go over one of your friend and/or schoolmate(s) to shower and wash your hair real quick and finish up at home?


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Yes I could! And several have already offered. I think I could complete the task with gallons of water as well. I just need to shampoo, and then eventually rinse the conditioner out of my hair so I can set. I'm really hoping it comes back on soon so I don't have to figure out what's next. 

I did a lot of sweating this week and my hair needs shampoo! 

I also think the apartment staff knew they would be turning the water off and didn't come to work so they wouldn't have to answer questions...


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Water!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> Yes I could! *And several have already offered.* I think I could complete the task with gallons of water as well. I just need to shampoo, and then eventually rinse the conditioner out of my hair so I can set. I'm really hoping it comes back on soon so I don't have to figure out what's next.
> 
> ...



Pack your bag and go shower, wash & DC your hair.  When you rinse out your hair put on a turbie twist and drive home to finish up.  Then you'll know that you're fresh & clean for whatever you have to do in the morning (school/work).


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 7, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Here is my hair after taking the rollers out! I'm pleased as punch    Of course, there's always one curl that wants to act up.



Oooooo your hair turned out sooo pretty!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 7, 2014)

toaster said:


> Water!



toaster

It's always good to belong to a gym


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I probably should have listened and went to a friends house. My water came back on, and it was running clear and strong. I shampoo'd, applied my DC, steamed, and now it's not running again. By this point I was just mad and determined to set my hair and go to bed.

I "rinsed" with the little distilled water I had left, and set. My hair had conditioner and Vatika Frosting in it already, so I just used the Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel on top. I have a feeling my hair is going to dry filmy and gray because of all the conditioner in it. Whatever it looks like, I'm rolling with it until at least Thursday.

My dry time is probably going to be longer because my hair has more product on it than usual. Then I will bantu knot, throw on a beanie, and go to the grocery store to buy water. And maybe a chocolate bar.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 8, 2014)

toaster
aw man. I'm sorry you have to go through all of this! I know the feeling. 

Last year, they turned off the water in my dorm too, and it was torture. And it wasn't even wash day for me then. I woke up in the morning for class, and instead of the using morning routine, I had to run out, buy bottled water to brush my teeth, wash my face, make breakfast...OMG O_O 

That's why they say never take anything for granted. Running water is a blessing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 8, 2014)

earlybird said:


> Current hair length: Front, at nose, Sides almost at top lip, parts of middle barely anything there shortest piece might be an inch, back if stretched grazes the shoulders Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural (some areas have about 1-3" left of teturized hair. Current Setting method and styling choices: 1.perms rods 2.braided and use satin-covered sponge rollers. ONLY SET MY HAIR ONCE SO FAR. I'M NOT EXPERIEINCED YET! Current Setting products: Lotta Body setting lotion/perm rods or Cantu Shea Butter Coconut curl cream, braid hair and use satin-covered sponge rollers for ends. Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: APL by Christmas How long do you plan to set?: I plan to set as a way to stretch the hair and make it manageable, even if I'm just going to pin it up. Post a beginning picture


[/QUOTE]

earlybird Welcome Lady! You will be an expert in no time!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 8, 2014)

My hair is a hot mess and i just set Saturday. UGH! Products make such a big difference. I tried a new DC and this is how my hair looked after rinsing:


as opposed to looking like this:


I know this isn't a product review thread, but if you want a smooth, lasting rollerset you need to start with balanced hair!

I need to set again and soon!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> My hair is a hot mess and i just set Saturday. UGH! Products make such a big difference. I tried a new DC and this is how my hair looked after rinsing:
> View attachment 254069
> 
> as opposed to looking like this:
> ...



What DC did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 8, 2014)

faithVA 

I used the Ynobe Nettle and Alma Conditioner. I wrote a review of it here:

http://herampersandhim.com/2014/04/08/ynobe-amla-nettle-moisturizing-deep-conditioner-review/

My hair is fine and I need protein to keep my hair in shape, and despite what looks like good ingredients my hair did not get enough protein to accept moisturize and was just a mess  hence my set was a mess. 

Also what is this I read about flat twist for a month? How are you gonna set with flat twist?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome earlybird 

Cant wait to see your sets and read about your process. I am natural too and will def be on the look out for your tips!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> faithVA
> 
> I used the Ynobe Nettle and Alma Conditioner. I wrote a review of it here:
> 
> ...



Um where did you see that at  : lol:

Yeah I need to leave the setting until the back of my hair is longer. It's taking too much time to maintain. I may still do it once a month. Couldn't figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Um where did you see that at  : lol:
> 
> Yeah I need to leave the setting until the back of my hair is longer. It's taking too much time to maintain. I may still do it once a month. Couldn't figure out how to make it work.



Leave setting? No such thing! When my hair was shorter I used sets so I could protective style. It may work to set to get smoother tangle free flat twist....i can find a reason for anyone to set!


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol! I was waiting for Blairx0 to catch on to your new plan faithVA. 

Such a family thread.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Leave setting? No such thing! When my hair was shorter I used sets so I could protective style. It may work to set to get smoother tangle free flat twist....i can find a reason for anyone to set!



I hear you but for now I don't have that kind of time. It takes me two hours to flat twist my hair. I don't have another 2 hours on top of that to set. I have got to cut back so I can have as some kind of life.


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2014)

My hair is ridiculously soft from setting with the deep conditioned and Camille rose gel. It also didn't dry and is half stretched. 

I might try using the it's a 10 instant conditioner and gel next set, just less product. Off to order those ear covers right now...


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 8, 2014)

toaster

Setting with gel is a balancing act. I have never used the Camille Rose gel, but with Flax Seed gel less is so so much more. I really have to remember to put the product on my entire hair strand and not to go back for more if I can't "feel it." You just have to trust it is there because once you can see it you no you are going to be under the dryer forever!


----------



## toaster (Apr 8, 2014)

Blairx0

Thanks! I think if I had been able to actually rinse my deep conditioner, I wouldn't have had so much product on my hair. I'm heavy handed when I'm conditioning, but not when I'm setting. Unfortunately those two things turned into one this time. I'll take it for soft hair.

Bought my ear covers, so maybe I can crank the heat up to 70!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 9, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0
> 
> Thanks! I think if I had been able to actually rinse my deep conditioner, I wouldn't have had so much product on my hair. I'm heavy handed when I'm conditioning, but not when I'm setting. Unfortunately those two things turned into one this time. I'll take it for soft hair.
> 
> *Bought my ear covers*, so maybe I can crank the heat up to 70!



toaster
Mine came today 
I ordered them off of amazon.com


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2014)

Forever in Bloom

I got mine on eBay! Should be here on Saturday. We're going to be burning up together!


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 9, 2014)

toaster

Oh yeah!

I got this too







I just don't have room for a Pibbs 
Plus, my rollers ain't that big where they can't fit under this baby. Jumbo size rollers can fit though, so yay!


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 9, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> toaster
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> ...



Forever in Bloom  I really didn't have room for my rollaround dryer either. DH kinda rolled his eyes when he saw it stored in our office.


----------



## toaster (Apr 10, 2014)

Forever in Bloom you're all set! My parents are coming to visit for Easter and I know my father is going to say something about my Pibbs and LCL steamer sitting around my dining room table like they're guests at a party. This is where I set and steam weekly, so this is where they stay.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'll be washing and setting this weekend. Wanted to use one of the Shea Moisture conditioners I purchased from Sally's during the BOGO free sale but I can't stand the smell right now. I used the masque on my daughter's hair when I set it this past Sunday and I was gagging. My pregnant sensitive nose just couldn't take it. I've already handed it off to her and told her to use it and wash it out before she comes to me to set. I'll just stick to my normal products. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 10, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> My hair is a hot mess and i just set Saturday. UGH! Products make such a big difference. I tried a new DC and this is how my hair looked after rinsing:  as opposed to looking like this:  I know this isn't a product review thread, but if you want a smooth, lasting rollerset you need to start with balanced hair!  I need to set again and soon!



That's a big difference! It's mostly why I don't stray away from my staples. My last post I mentioned thinking about trying these new SM conditioners I purchased and I really don't want to. I've given all 4 conditioners to my daughter and that way she can stay out of my staple deep conditioner. She should be set for the rest of the year and I can rest well knowing I have something that's gonna give me predictable results. lol


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 10, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> toaster
> 
> Oh yeah!
> 
> ...


 
I have her soft bonnet dryer, and I love it! Actually, I'm under it right now pre-pooing with chicoro's aloe vera juice prepoo!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 11, 2014)

Table top dryers seem like you need perfect placement.

But a girl needs a dryer, so I'm glad it is working out for you ladies


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 11, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Table top dryers seem like you need perfect placement.  But a girl needs a dryer, so I'm glad it is working out for you ladies



Table top dryers are really hard to get at the right height. That's one reason I don't like mine. But I hardly ever set so I don't want a big one taking up space in my house. I wish the roll around dryers folded up like the table top dryers.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 11, 2014)

Well--had my hair rollerset yesterday on large orange perm rods....it turned out horribly.  Not even worth posting pictures over. $60 down the drain---should've done my hair myself...


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 11, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Table top dryers seem like you need perfect placement.  But a girl needs a dryer, so I'm glad it is working out for you ladies



Blairx0

I use a small folding table (my nephew usually eats his dinner on it while watching tv) and it is at the perfect height


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> Blairx0
> 
> I use a small folding table (my nephew usually eats his dinner on it while watching tv) and it is at the perfect height
> 
> View attachment 254373



hmm, interesting. Thanks for that tip.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 11, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Well--had my hair rollerset yesterday on large orange perm rods....it turned out horribly.  Not even worth posting pictures over. $60 down the drain---should've done my hair myself...



Oh no! What happened?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 12, 2014)

Current set: I used all 2 inch grey rollers except for 4 in the top crown area.

First picture shows after roller take down.

2nd picture shows how the rollers alone got my length really smooth. I only used my small tooth comb on the last 2 to 3 inches of hair. I smoothed the rest with my hands. 

3rd picture is after finger combing the curls a bit. Today I'll just wear it in a low bantu bun to stretch the roots a bit. It's going to be nice and sunny all week so I'll alternate wearing my hair down and in one bantu bun with a headband. The 2nd week, I'll do some french braids or some form of braids.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 12, 2014)

Today is my rollerset day. Here are my pics:

Rollers in:


Rollers out:


Wrapped:


Styled:


I thought about doing a saran wrap but I didn't feel like sitting under the dryer for a minute longer. So I just used my K-Cutter to wrap my hair. I left it wrapped for about an hour before I combed it down.

I still think I'm going to do some pincurls tonight. If I wrap it, I'll lose all of my curls and it'll be too straight & just in case I go to church tomorrow, I'd like to keep some body.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 12, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> Today is my rollerset day. Here are my pics:
> 
> Rollers in:
> View attachment 254547
> ...



Nice!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 12, 2014)

Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....


View attachment 254571



View attachment 254573



View attachment 254575



View attachment 254577



View attachment 254579



View attachment 254581



View attachment 254583



View attachment 254585



View attachment 254587


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 13, 2014)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I am going to dry another 20 mins so an hour and total mins in total. 

pictures to come!


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry I'm so late re checking in.  One of those months.  I actually had a set-back from heat and just being lazy re covering @ night /oiling, etc. and then ... horror of horror, clipping  a couple of wefts in/out, in/out for a few weeks.  I know, I know - mea culpa and smack the hand of the recovering weavist but I had a bunch of business stuff, my ends are still see through thin and I figured, at least I didn't go back to a sew-in.  Damage is done -- see it all up and through my weak spots.  Anywho, I'm back on track. _Couldn't wait_ to pre-poo with Ghee/Fenugreek mix, deep condition with Bambu conditioner and egg yolks, laico-lacio leave-in and then ... ahhhh ... spray (w/ Lottabody/Dryfast), part, roll and sit my hhj self right under my dryer with a cup of herbal tea. The next time that I even _think _about doing something stupid like altering my hair care regime, I am going to come back on here and hope you all talk me out of it. I hate setbacks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 13, 2014)

rawsilk

Sorry to hear about your set back. As boring as it may be staying the course is the best way to achieve your goals!


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks -- vanity (uh ... short term that is) will get you every time 


Blairx0 said:


> rawsilk
> 
> Sorry to hear about your set back. As boring as it may be staying the course is the best way to achieve your goals!


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Steaming right now. Today was my monthly protein prepoo session so "hair day" is a little longer than usual. Will rinse and then set with It's a 10 Conditioner (the regular conditioner, not the leave in) and Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel.

My ear protectors didn't come because USPS messed up my mail service for the past two weeks, so I'll try my usual 90 minutes and see if I need more time.

I spent some money at Ulta and got a free 2 oz It's a 10 Leave in! I have an unopened 4 oz container, and 1/4 of a 4 oz container already. That's enough for the whole year I believe!

I hope setting with conditioner works, but I think in the summer when it's really hot I'll set with the leave-in, and switch back to the conditioner in the Fall.


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Okay, this post is really so I have a place to go back and see why I'm making changes and how they work out, but hopefully it's helpful to others as well.

My hair strands are very thick, and I was so surprised that the It's a 10 Leave-in worked on my hair because it's not a thick product, and I usually need heavier products to wrangle my hair into place. This time I just used the It's a 10 Daily Conditioner to set, along with the Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel and I had a very different setting experience. After a few sections of experimenting, I think I need 4 total pumps of the Conditioner and 8 total pumps of the gel to set my whole head. My hair was very soft and easy to detangle (just like it is with the It's a 10 Leave-in), but the difference was in the rolling. The heavier products helped my natural curls relax just enough that I could smooth them on the roller better than I'm usually able to. The perm-rods are still AWESOME for this, but the change in product helped as well. 

I think the trade-off will really be with drying time. Heavier products seal in the water and will take longer to completely dry. I'm not sure if it's worth it. I plan on trying the conditioner for a few weeks (barring any major malfunction this week) and come to a final decision. Using the daily conditioner would be cheaper for me, but that's not that big of a concern. I use what my hair likes, and budget accordingly.

It's a 10 Daily Conditioner:
Detangles
Imparts incredible softness
Reduced frizz
Build up free
Preserves hair color
UV protection
Hydrates hair and scalp
Restores shine
Infuses strength and vitality
Thermal styling protection

Water, Cetyl Alcohol, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Propylene Glycol, Cetrimonium Chloride, Hydrolyzed Hibiscus Esculentus Extract, Colocassia Esculenta Root Extract, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Extract, Cyclopentasiloxane, Squalane, Fragrance, Keratin Amino Acids, Sodium PCA, Symphytum Officinale Leaf Extract, Punica Granatum Fruit Juice, Sodium Ascorbyl Phosphate, Amodimethicone, Silk Amino Acids, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Aspalanthus Linearis Leaf Extract, Zingiber Officinale (Ginger) Root Extract, Morinda Citrifolia Seed Oil, Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil, Elaeis Guineensis (Palm) Kernel Oil, Linum Usitatissimum (Linseed) Seed Oil, Moringa Ptergosperma Seed Extract, Euterpe Oleracea Fruit Extract, Sorbitol, Panthenol, Tetraodium EDTA, Bisabolol, Butylene Glycol, DMDM Hydantoin, Methylisothiazolinone, Citric Acid, Hexyl Cinnamal, D Limonene

It's a 10 Miracle Leave-in
Repairs dry, damaged hair
Adds shine
Detangles
Controls frizz
Seals & protects hair color
Prevents split ends
Stops hair breakage
Creates silkiness
Enhances natural body
Flat iron spray & thermal protector

Water (Purified), Cetearyl Alcohol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Propylene Glycol, Panthenol, Cyclomethicone, Silk Amino Acid, Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Extract (Sunflower), Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract, Quaternium 80, Fragrance, Eugenol 3, Coumarin 3, Cinnamal 3, Linalool, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have not set in two weeks. Ill be back next week (will continue to lurk though) because my hair needed a rest after flat ironing it.


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

All done! Hair was dry after 100 minutes on 55. Scrunched out the crunch with Entwine Butter Cream and a little Bask Sevenfold Butter. 

Hair in Bantu knots until I head to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 13, 2014)

My hair was super matted. I have no idea what happened. I guess roller setting and pinning my hair up, followed by leaving it alone all week, is no bueno. Lesson learned! Thank goodness I did not put anything wet in my hair to detangle. I dry detangled with my fingers and lots of coconut oil 

I thoroughly detangled with 2 different sized combs and my fingers prior to roller setting. I've never had my hair act like this. Weird.


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Forever in Bloom

What products did you use to set?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 13, 2014)

toaster

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=19893023&postcount=1580


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Forever in Bloom

That CD Setting Foam made my hair feel really good for about 4 days and after that my strands were sticking together. Is that what you were experiencing??


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> Forever in Bloom
> 
> That CD Setting Foam made my hair feel really good for about 4 days and after that my strands were sticking together. Is that what you were experiencing??



toaster

No, this was matting only at the roots
This was beyond sticking 
I used the foam on the roots and the length of my hair


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

toaster FYI, in the meantime, I have seen people use cut up new sponges instead of plastic ear protectors -- tried it and it's actually more comfortable.  

Re using a bit of regular cond. instead of leave-in -- how your did hair come out?  Haven't done this in a while but remember (a) that Dom. salons do this all the time and (b) there was a thread about a lot of WL and beyond ladies having this (as well as no manipulation, direct heat, etc.) in common. 



toaster said:


> Steaming right now. Today was my monthly protein prepoo session so "hair day" is a little longer than usual. Will rinse and then set with It's a 10 Conditioner (the regular conditioner, not the leave in) and Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel.
> 
> *My ear protectors didn't come* because USPS messed up my mail service for the past two weeks, so I'll try my usual 90 minutes and see if I need more time.
> 
> ...


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

ForeverinBloom What kind of oil/leave-in cream did you put on before setting lotion/foam?  Sometimes that has the effect of keeping hair, and roots in particular, straighter. Didn't notice/see what kind of rollers you were using -- magnetic rollers without teeth and ventilation and non-straight hair (i.e., from relaxer or being naturally straight) is not a good combination in my opinion. Finally, did you use enough tension? Sometimes its not the products but the technique. Don't give up! 





Forever in Bloom said:


> toaster
> 
> No, this was matting only at the roots
> This was beyond sticking
> I used the foam on the roots and the length of my hair


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

toaster What do you do to keep hair straight (i.e., "set") during work-out and after?





toaster said:


> All done! Hair was dry after 100 minutes on 55. Scrunched out the crunch with Entwine Butter Cream and a little Bask Sevenfold Butter.
> 
> Hair in Bantu knots until I head to the gym tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Apr 14, 2014)

As usual, Beautiful sets ladies


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

Blairx0  My hair loves protein too.  Other than hard and semi-hard proteins like Aphogee, Emergencee, Vitale Revitalizer, I use no fat yogurt (mixed with a bit of Coconut Oil) and/or Bamboo Mix (Dominican brand) every time I wash. Salerm is another protein cond. that "it" likes but only every once and a while.  Your hair might like egg yolks too (the whites are too drying).  





Blairx0 said:


> faithVA
> 
> I used the Ynobe Nettle and Alma Conditioner. I wrote a review of it here:
> 
> ...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2014)

See what had happened was......

I'm at 9 months pregnant now and probably the clumsiest I've been through out this entire pregnancy. Yesterday I slipped and semi-fell in the bathroom, but grabbed the sink before I made it to the floor. Baby lulu is fine (Thank God) but I sprained my wrist so setting myself is not gonna happen any time soon.

I'm good for the next 2 weeks since I just did a fresh set, but I made an appt at the salon for a nice style next Friday that should last me at least 2 additional weeks as well. I'll include the pic of the style I want. Hopefully by then I will have delivered (fingers crossed)!!!! 

Over the years, my stylist has become a good friend of mine so she offered to come over to my house after the baby to do my hair as well. I took her up on her offer, well at least until school lets out for the summer and my sister (a teacher) gets in town to help with the baby and can throw in some senegalese twists for me. I'll wear those for 8-10 weeks. 

I'll be back to my normal setting schedule in the fall but for now I have to focus on staying off my feet until the baby arrives and enjoying his sweetness when he does. So for the next 4 months, I'll be in full protective style mode. I don't want to worry about my hair but still want it to look good. Of course I'll still be checking in on everybody's lovely sets but wont have any to show. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Again not a roller set but I did my two older girls hair with my wand for their birthday party today. They are 12 and 11....




HairPleezeGrow You have some beautiful girls! Happy Birthday to them...they will be entering into teenage territory soon!


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97 Please don't fall! Do whatever you have to do for yourself and baby Lulu. See you in the Twist/Braids/Buns thread. 

rawsilk Thanks for the sponge idea! I might try that. Setting with conditioner as opposed to a leave-in worked out pretty well. I just had to figure out how much conditioner I needed to leave in my hair. I'll have to see how it does throughout the week. I moisturize and seal my hair every night, so I'm hoping leaving conditioner in doesn't cause build up. I don't think it will, but we'll see.

Working out and keeping my set "straight" has been less of a problem than I imagined, but it does take some work. I wear my hair in a bun with a thick headband on it while I work out. I don't remove the headband until after I've showered so the sweat has a chance to dry (that sounds disgusting). Ad the days go by my roots do get puffy, but if I need/want to wear my hair out I can do bantu knots/twists/braids the night before to "re-set" my hair. None of that is really necessary if I'm going to bun every day, as a simple head band works fine.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2014)

The unstyled result of my three Bantu knots overnight. I just smoothed it into a bun for my workout/ the rest of my day, but I think I could have made it work for wearing my hair down if I wanted.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 14, 2014)

This week I tried only using a wide tooth comb to detangle before I rolled, and it worked great! I did a henna treatment last weekend so I believe that played a big part in how easy it was to get my hair super smooth before rolling. Henna loosens my hair, and I super soaked my hair before rolling. I tried something new and put my hair in a few twists before rolling them with carusos. It resulted in fluffy curls. 













I took this pic of my hair, and asked my SO if my hair really looked this thick from the back in person. He said yeah...I was so surprised. I thought the camera was lying to me all this time!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> See what had happened was......
> 
> I'm at 9 months pregnant now and probably the clumsiest I've been through out this entire pregnancy. Yesterday I slipped and semi-fell in the bathroom, but grabbed the sink before I made it to the floor. Baby lulu is fine (Thank God) but I sprained my wrist so setting myself is not gonna happen any time soon.
> 
> ...



I'm glad you are okay Lu. Please be careful! Look forward to seeing your style.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> HairPleezeGrow You have some beautiful girls! Happy Birthday to them...they will be entering into teenage territory soon!



Thanks Lu! Yes I know and I'm dreading it lol.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97 Please be careful. I'm so happy you didn't fall and that baby lulu is okay. All the best for a safe delivery, and can't wait to see your beautiful sets again in the fall! 



lulu97 said:


> See what had happened was......
> 
> I'm at 9 months pregnant now and probably the clumsiest I've been through out this entire pregnancy. Yesterday I slipped and semi-fell in the bathroom, but grabbed the sink before I made it to the floor. Baby lulu is fine (Thank God) but I sprained my wrist so setting myself is not gonna happen any time soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

Just curious -- what's in your henna mix? your process?  I used to henna a lot but then got a bad batch and have been leery ever since. 





Libra08 said:


> This week I tried only using a wide tooth comb to detangle before I rolled, and it worked great! I did a henna treatment last weekend so I believe that played a big part in how easy it was to get my hair super smooth before rolling. Henna loosens my hair, and I super soaked my hair before rolling. I tried something new and put my hair in a few twists before rolling them with carusos. It resulted in fluffy curls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97 Old wive's tale:  the "klutzier" you are when preggers, the prettier the baby --  So glad you didn't fall. 





lulu97 said:


> See what had happened was......
> 
> I'm at 9 months pregnant now and probably the clumsiest I've been through out this entire pregnancy. Yesterday I slipped and semi-fell in the bathroom, but grabbed the sink before I made it to the floor. Baby lulu is fine (Thank God) but I sprained my wrist so setting myself is not gonna happen any time soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 14, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Just curious -- what's in your henna mix? your process?  I used to henna a lot but then got a bad batch and have been leery ever since.


I just use green tea, BAQ jamila henna, and honey. Works well for me.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got caught in the snow...yes snow today and this was my Rollerset after two days in a bun and an afternoon in the snow









A hot mess.

I plan to bun the rest of the week, but I still threw some flexi rods in to see if I can at least get it in one direction





Results to come


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 14, 2014)

lulu97

Glad all is well. Take care of yourself you've got a future hair appreciater to take care of


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey girls. All rolled up and under the dryer~
I set late tonight with perm rods, so I'm drying with heat for half an hour before I go to bed to be sure it's dry before work

Today's washing & setting time:
Shampoo: 10 minutes
Applying conditioner mix and steaming with Q-redew: 23 minutes
DC time: 30 minutes (usually I let the DC sit for an hour in my hair, but it was already late)
Washing out DC: 6 minutes
Rollersetting and detangling: 1 hour 40 minutes
Dryer time: 30 minutes

So- total hair time today was 3 hours 19 minutes. It's pretty good timing, considering all the steps I went through- and comparable to the wait, prep and styling time in a salon (but with considerably more attention paid to my hair's health). I'm trying to be more mindful of how much time I spend doing my hair and scheduling. 

DCing for just half an hour versus an hour tonight didn't make a difference; my hair was just as easy to detangle. Maybe in the future I can DC for just half an hour to save time. 

After sitting for half an hour under the dryer, I'm going to bed and airdrying while I sleep for 7 hours 

How much time does your wash day usually take?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 15, 2014)

coilyhaircutie
How much time does your wash day usually take?

A long time...it's a 2 day process! lol I justify the time by telling myself that since I wash every 2 weeks now, my hair needs all the extra's to remain supple....especially the conditioning. Plus the results are totally worth it.

Pre-shampoo treatment: 4-5 hours
Wash (in 4 sections) 5-10 mins
Deep condition overnight: 8 hours
Next morning steam: 20 mins
Rinse out deep conditioner: 3-5 mins
Apply leave in, detangle and roller set: Maybe 1 hour
Dry under hooded dryer: 1 hour
Misc: Take a zillion pictures, Remove rollers, finger comb, stretch roots with bantu knots, etc 15 mins.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

lulu97 

I'm happy to hear that you and Baby Lulu are okay!  Sorry, that you sprained your wrist.  It's time for you to relax  and rest!


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 15, 2014)

Forever in Bloom said:


> My hair was super matted. I have no idea what happened. I guess roller setting and pinning my hair up, followed by leaving it alone all week, is no bueno. Lesson learned! Thank goodness I did not put anything wet in my hair to detangle. I dry detangled with my fingers and lots of coconut oil
> 
> I thoroughly detangled with 2 different sized combs and my fingers prior to roller setting. I've never had my hair act like this. Weird.



that happened to me the last time I did a curl formers that's no bueno. how are you going to combat this next time?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

Currently sitting here with a head full of curformers. Hopefully this works out because.....This stuff was not easy to sleep on


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Currently sitting here with a head full of curformers. Hopefully this works out because.....This stuff was not easy to sleep on



What size did you use? I found the extra wide (magenta) ones way easier to sleep on than the wide and long light pink and yellow ones


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 15, 2014)

Flexi rod take down



Finger combed


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 15, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> that happened to me the last time I did a curl formers that's no bueno. how are you going to combat this next time?



girlonfire
I don't know. I put multiple braids in my hair yesterday. The end goal is stretching my hair. I rarely get single strand knots anymore because I do stretch, and roller setting is the ultimate stretcher for me that is the least damaging 
I'm not done with roller setting, but I am reevaluating my technique and won't stop until I get it right.
I am going back to finger detangling, and spent about an hour doing so with loads of Jessicurl conditioner (non-Carol's Daughter - that's expensive!). You know when your natural hair is super detangled when your sections of hair look thinner and blacker because they are so loaded down with conditioner 
I deep conditioned with my beloved Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm for about 40 minutes and rinsed with cold water. Then...Oyin to the rescue! Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, and then castor oil to seal
I need to hop under the dryer before heading to work because it's cold outside!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

I did a dry curlformer set......i don't like it or curlformers. So ill be listing them in exchange forum. Here is my result.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

coilyhaircutie 

My usual wash day:
Apply coconut oil and lightly finger detangle: 10 minutes
Shampoo: 10 minutes
Apply DC and detangle: 30 minutes
Steam: 45 minutes
Rinse and roller set: 30-40
Dry: 1 hour, 40 minutes

Total: 3 hours, 55 minutes

Oh cool! I was going to estimate about 4 hours! Once a month I do a protein Prepoo, so that adds about 1 hour to wash day.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I did a dry curlformer set......i don't like it or curlformers. So ill be listing them in exchange forum. Here is my result.



It would have been much better on damp to wet hair. I did. It on dry hair once and it barely had a curl


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 15, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> See what had happened was......
> 
> I'm at 9 months pregnant now and probably the clumsiest I've been through out this entire pregnancy. Yesterday I slipped and semi-fell in the bathroom, but grabbed the sink before I made it to the floor. Baby lulu is fine (Thank God) but I sprained my wrist so setting myself is not gonna happen any time soon.
> 
> ...



I'm so happy to hear you and the baby are ok! Get some rest and take care!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry about your wrist lulu97. Please be cAreful honey and I look forward to yoUr protective styles! I'm starting to think setting every week might be too much with a newborn but I leArned early on that those few minutes to focus on you kind of resets and refreshes your mind.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> It would have been much better on damp to wet hair. I did. It on dry hair once and it barely had a curl



That's the thing. Im a dry styler. That's why i think they're arent really for me. Im honestly  just a bit salty that's the ga humidity got me. It was kind of cute this morning. 

How long did it take you to install? It took me a hour and thirty minutes


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> That's the thing. Im a dry styler. That's why i think they're arent really for me. Im honestly  just a bit salty that's the ga humidity got me. It was kind of cute this morning.
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to install? It took me a hour and thirty minutes



EnExitStageLeft 
40 min to an hr because im so scared of them. I have ripped hair out and didn't feel a thing smh


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> EnExitStageLeft
> 40 min to an hr because im so scared of them. I have ripped hair out and didn't feel a thing smh



When i removed them this morning I seen hair in a few of them.i couldn't even imagine doing it on wet hair.....LAWd


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

blairxo

I have the ones mentioned. I may try them out.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

I'm sorry you didn't like the results of your curlformer set.  I have never tried it on dry hair.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Apr 15, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Its ok. I'm pretty curl challenged, so....lol

I can't even imagine using those things on wet hair...smh. It would be a nightmare for me.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

Going to relax and set tmrw! Sooo excited! I'm going to use Salerm 21 and lottabody. Pray for me y'all! Lol!


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

Woohoo! Good luck Babygrowth!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Going to relax and set tmrw! Sooo excited! I'm going to use Salerm 21 and lottabody. Pray for me y'all! Lol!



We want pix!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 16, 2014)

Babygrowth I'm a Salerm 21 fan for years but one thing that a Dominican stylist (who introduced me to it) said was, don't use too much -- it's a protein product, not your typical leave-in cream (e.g., like Lacio or Palmers which are way more moisturizing).  I am always much happier w/ my results when I follow that advice. 





MileHighDiva said:


> We want pix!
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 16, 2014)

Glad to know that there are others who aren't getting the desired results with Curlformers or Rods -- I probably have $100 worth in my closet.  They look colorful and pretty.  That's about it. Can't use these things and always feel (w/ Curlformers) that I am yanking out my hair. For the more adventurous who still want to keep trying to use them despite results, I remember someone on this thread (or maybe an actual "Curlformer" thread) saying that they used the Olive Oil Gel (Eon brand?) and always got good results.  If I have to use gel to set my hair?  Uh-uh -- goes against my HHJ principles.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 16, 2014)

[USER=297946]EnExitStageLeft[/USER];19938429 said:
			
		

> That's the thing. Im a dry styler. That's why i think they're arent really for me. Im honestly  just a bit salty that's the ga humidity got me. It was kind of cute this morning.
> 
> How long did it take you to install? It took me a hour and thirty minutes



Sorry it didn't work out. Your pics look cute though.  I've never tried in on dry hair, but it seems like it would be more difficult.

My speed depends on the size of the curlformer (I have wide and extra wide). I can usually get it done in an hour or less.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 16, 2014)

[USER=13364]rawsilk[/USER];19941991 said:
			
		

> Glad to know that there are others who aren't getting the desired results with Curlformers or Rods -- I probably have $100 worth in my closet.  They look colorful and pretty.  That's about it. Can't use these things and always feel (w/ Curlformers) that I am yanking out my hair. For the more adventurous who still want to keep trying to use them despite results, I remember someone on this thread (or maybe an actual "Curlformer" thread) saying that they used the Olive Oil Gel (Eon brand?) and always got good results.  If I have to use gel to set my hair?  Uh-uh -- goes against my HHJ principles.



I tried to use gel once.  I got about two curlformers in. It was a hot mess.  I usually stick with leave-in, though I'm trying to test out using setting lotion for more hold


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 16, 2014)

This is a curlformer set I did a few months ago, I used what I had left over of the herbal essence long term relationship leave in, aloe Vera gel, and some grape seed oil. I'm so mad herbal essence doesn't make the herbal essence long term relationship leave in anymore because my hair felt amazing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Babygrowth I'm a Salerm 21 fan for years but one thing that a Dominican stylist (who introduced me to it) said was, don't use too much -- it's a protein product, not your typical leave-in cream (e.g., like Lacio or Palmers which are way more moisturizing).  I am always much happier w/ my results when I follow that advice.



Thank you for saying that because I was wondering about that. So I need to make sure to use moisture under it.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 16, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> This is a curlformer set I did a few months ago, I used what I had left over of the herbal essence long term relationship leave in, aloe Vera gel, and some grape seed oil. I'm so mad herbal essence doesn't make the herbal essence long term relationship leave in anymore because my hair felt amazing!



I saw it at biglots mz.rae


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 16, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> I saw it at biglots mz.rae



Thank you I'm going to check out the big lots in my area.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 16, 2014)

lulu97
hahaha I love this:



lulu97 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> *Misc: Take a zillion pictures*, Remove rollers, finger comb, stretch roots with bantu knots, etc 15 mins.



thanks for responding with such an in-depth answer, I appreciate it. It's good to have a reference for how long my hair will take to wash once it gets longer. I thought I had a long wash day -- clearly I have it easier than I thought.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 16, 2014)

thanks! toaster



toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> My usual wash day:
> Apply coconut oil and lightly finger detangle: 10 minutes
> ...


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey girls,
Here's how I wore my hair today. It's a ragged 2-day-old rollerset. I was soooo pissed on Tuesday. I did a fresh set Monday night, but it rained Tuesday morning. Even though I had my hood up and an umbrella, the wind was crazy, so the rain got to my hair and it puffed up into a frizz ball. :\ So today, I french braided the front of my hair, and tucked that away. Then I made a fishtail braid down the back of my hair to wear it like a bob. 









As you can tell, my hair is hella dry tonight. I have no idea why it's so thirsty. I may need to do a clarifying treatment this weekend. I'm going to spritz with water tonight, apply vatika oil, then KCKT to do the LOC method. Afterwards, I'll do a scalp massage, then apply satin rollers. 

Happy hump day! Friday is a heartbeat away x


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2014)

I wasn't able to set yesterday so I ended up flat ironing instead. Will set next week.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm thinking tomorrow or Saturday will be me and my curl formers


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello ladies- I haven't set in forever but I got my hair colored, flat ironed and cut yesterday (2-3 inches). I slept with a couple of bantu knots and my hair was wavy this morning, but the waves have already fallen. 

Even after my cut I'm still BSL.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky

Beautiful hair and decadent ends!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Hello ladies- I haven't set in forever but I got my hair colored, flat ironed and cut yesterday (2-3 inches). I slept with a couple of bantu knots and my hair was wavy this morning, but the waves have already fallen.  Even after my cut I'm still BSL.



Gorgeous! And your ends look great.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2014)

Going to set today!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva HairPleezeGrow Thanks!! I  am sad about the inches I lost, but the blunt ends make me feel a bit better.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm about to apply some EVCO to my scalp & some GSO/WGO to my hair to pre-poo overnight. I have somewhere to go tomorrow so I'll have to get up early & do my set. I was thinking about buying some small rollers & doing a spiral curl set but it's cold & rainy here & I didn't feel like stopping at the BSS.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Hello ladies- I haven't set in forever but I got my hair colored, flat ironed and cut yesterday (2-3 inches). I slept with a couple of bantu knots and my hair was wavy this morning, but the waves have already fallen.  Even after my cut I'm still BSL.



It's beautiful as always! I love the color


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft inspired me with her cute curlformer set. I got a head full of curlformers in. I plan to sit under the dryer for 45 mins and then let them air dry over night


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> It's beautiful as always! I love the color



Thanks lulu97. She mixed black and burgundy. 

What day is little lulu due?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Thanks lulu97. She mixed black and burgundy.  What day is little lulu due?


 GettingKinky May 7th..but I'm full term so he can come at any point now. Yikes!

 I told my stylist I want to be super duper jet midnight black with loads of shine! lol We are shooting for the end of the year or sometime next year to let my highlights grow out some more. How often do you get touchups? Does she go over your entire head or just the roots? I am leaning towards the same cellophane treatments you get.


----------



## toaster (Apr 18, 2014)

Gorgeous GettingKinky!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 18, 2014)

lulu97 I go every 8 weeks for touchups. She does my whole head but usually I only have grays around my temples. The color takes much better and last longer when I get a relaxer touch up the same day, but even without the relaxer it takes pretty well. My hair is already really dark so the burgundy only shows up in sunlight. 

Thanks toaster.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2014)

Well at the last minute we were invited to a beach bonfire tomorrow. I can't even sit here and tell y'all my hair looked decent cause since my wrist has been hurting, it's been a hot mess....just in one frizzy ugly braid. I had to think of something that was quick that can aggravate my wrist the least so I had my daughter wash and deep condition it, then I did a 2 ponytail bootleg flexi rod set. Took about 15 mins. lol I used regular conditioner to set, didnt even use a comb and just grabbed and rolled. I don't even care how it turns out cause I'm just gonna throw it in a high bun....I just wanted it clean and stretched. Bout to sit under the dryer for an hour then stretch it in 2 bantu knots overnight.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 19, 2014)

Babygrowth Yes - wet moisture, oily or both is a must -- e.g., my mix after rinsing out conditioner and before setting lotion is usually tiny nickel/quarter size skirt of Salerm 21, about 3Xs as much Laicio, and a dime size bit of Palmers Coconut Milk leave in.  Sometimes, if I know that I am going to be bunning, I will apply a bit of Argan oil or Morrocan Oil first before anything and/or after taking rollers out  -- the last two can weigh hair down if you're wearing it out but add a lot of shine pre-set.  Anyway, I apply that mix before I even think about spraying on setting lotion.  

One thing that a lot of new setters will do (I know, because I did it before someone told me not to) is that as your hair starts to dry (even if you have it sectioned off in big clipped bantu knots, as you should), you should re-wet with PLAIN water NOT the setting lotion mix.  Hair should be dripping wet (if you are doing a roller set vs. dry) but it is completely possible to over-apply setting lotion and get a lot of flakiness/dryness as a result.

IMO, two keys to a good roller set:  dripping (down your neck, messy) hair (not towel dried) and the right mix of products for your hair -- in that order. Roller-setting is about technique, patience and knowing your hair needs in terms of tools/ products. 



Babygrowth said:


> Thank you for saying that because I was wondering about that. So I need to make sure to use moisture under it.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 19, 2014)

Speaking or products ... do any of you have any suggestions re moisturizing deep conditioners?  (i.e., for post Roux Mendex, Aphogee 2 step or Emergencee treatment)  The ladies in this thread seem to be extremely dedicated to particular products and observant re effect on their hair so I trust your opinions.  (I started a separate thread on this "BEST moisturizing cond."  question so please feel free to respond there in order to maintain integrity of OPs thread.)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Speaking or products ... do any of you have any suggestions re moisturizing deep conditioners?  (i.e., for post Roux Mendex, Aphogee 2 step or Emergencee treatment)  The ladies in this thread seem to be extremely dedicated to particular products and observant re effect on their hair so I trust your opinions.  (I started a separate thread on this "BEST moisturizing cond."  question so please feel free to respond there in order to maintain integrity of OPs thread.)



rawsilk After a 2 step treatment, I've used Aussie 3 minute or TIGI moisture maniac. You can pick them both up from Target. I've also used HV Sitrinillah but it has 0 slip. lol


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 19, 2014)

Can't use Aussie 3 (it just doesn't like my hair) but keep seeing the other two in suggestion to question posted on other thread. When you say that it is moisturizing but doesn't have slip - do you mean that hair becomes soft but difficult to detangle?  (I forgot tech. definition for slip.) 





lulu97 said:


> rawsilk After a 2 step treatment, I've used Aussie 3 minute or TIGI moisture maniac. You can pick them both up from Target. I've also used HV Sitrinillah but it has 0 slip. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Can't use Aussie 3 (it just doesn't like my hair) but keep seeing the other two in suggestion to question posted on other thread. When you say that it is moisturizing but doesn't have slip - do you mean that hair becomes soft but difficult to detangle?  (I forgot tech. definition for slip.)


 rawsilk Exactly. Yes your hair will be soft and moisturized but you will not be able to detangle with a comb or even run your fingers through it to detangle. Right now I don't mind it because I use my leave in conditioner to detangle. I have a huge tub that will probably last for another year but I wont repurchase. As my natural hair takes over, slip becomes necessary in almost every step of my wash process. Plus I hate that I can't buy it locally so that's 2 points against it. lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 19, 2014)

Curlformers







I swore I was going to flat iron. I did three curls and said to Hell with it. Flat twisted the straight pieces together. And pinned them back.

I used no holding product because I swore I would flat iron. I will dust tonight and flat twist my whole head


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 19, 2014)

Those curls are so cute Blairx0


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 19, 2014)

The result of my lazy 2 ponytail flexi rod set. It was nice and stretched enough to bun. Wont be taking this baby down until I go to the salon Friday...just spritzing daily as a refresher. Leaving in actual conditioner left it nice and moisturized. This will be my go to setting method when I know I wont be wearing my hair down and just bunning.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 20, 2014)

Blairx0Too cute -- if my Curlformer set could  look like that, I would probably do nothing else. 





Blairx0 said:


> Curlformers
> 
> View attachment 255553
> 
> ...


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 20, 2014)

rawsilk and GettingKinky

Thanks!

I am reconsidering curlformers as a summer setting tool.Of course I need to get more and my hair kinda hangs outs now that it is getting long. 

BUT I only sat under the dryer for 45 mins and then went to bed. It might be nice not to need a lot of dryer time when it gets to be hot. We shall see....


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 20, 2014)

lulu97 How much conditioner do you think you left in your hair - barely noticeable, a bit slippery, slightly rinsed and still slimmy? (LOL -- I was trying to think of ways to describe degree of rinse out and that's all I could come up with.) 





lulu97 said:


> The result of my lazy 2 ponytail flexi rod set. It was nice and stretched enough to bun. Wont be taking this baby down until I go to the salon Friday...just spritzing daily as a refresher. Leaving in actual conditioner left it nice and moisturized. This will be my go to setting method when I know I wont be wearing my hair down and just bunning.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 20, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> lulu97 How much conditioner do you think you left in your hair - barely noticeable, a bit slippery, slightly rinsed and still slimmy? (LOL -- I was trying to think of ways to describe degree of rinse out and that's all I could come up with.)



rawsilk I will try to explain it without confusing you and leaving you cross-eyed. lol
The only rinse out conditioner we had in the house was SM restorative conditioner so I used that. If you are familiar with it, it comes in a pump and the pump disperses very little product. So keep that in mind for now. 
I divided my hair in half (top and bottom horizontally) and each half got maybe 10 pumps per section. It sounds like a lot but it's really not since like I mentioned before the pump gives out a very small amount of conditioner. When I smoothed with my hands and spritzed with water, it became foamy and very slippery which is why I didn't need to use a comb. I was skeptical about going back to this particular conditioner after not using it for over 2 years, but I'm so glad I did. It will be my new love for when I need to do this cheat set for updo's. My hair is still moisturized and soft! The downside was it wasn't all the way dry within the ponytails even after sitting under the dryer for an hour but I just threw on a scarf and let it finished drying overnight after removing the flexi rods.  I didn't even touch the ponytail part until the next day.


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm going to let my hair air dry and set it to sponge rollers tonight.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 20, 2014)

After 10 minutes under the dryer, I had already ate all my Tricuits and drank all my orange juice. Hoping DH wakes up to bring me more


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 20, 2014)

I found this at walgreens for $13.99.  Not bad!


----------



## girlonfire (Apr 20, 2014)

do any of y'all use serums in your sets? I feel like they would be a good addition


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have. I liked it for detangling and shine, but it had no hold and required me too much shampoo to get out


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't set very often but I always use serum when I do. I think it helps my hair dry faster and shiny.


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 20, 2014)

I didn't get up early enough to do a rollerset so after I washed & DCed my hair, I just combed it down & sat under the dryer. I wore a ponytail to the event I had to attend. I will CW & set my hair prolly tomorrow.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 20, 2014)

I use Paul Mitchell super skinny serum when I set. I want to buy some chi silk infusion whenever I can fight the urge to spend money on deep conditioners instead.


----------



## Libra08 (Apr 20, 2014)

I flat ironed the roots of my week old rollerset and did a Caruso set after watching naptural85's video. I keep meaning to try adding setting lotion to my distilled water when doing a Caruso set but I keep forgetting.


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Finally washing and setting my hair tonight. I'll use conditioner only. I've come to the conclusion that any setting/holding product makes my strands stick together and I don't like how it feels.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> do any of y'all use serums in your sets? I feel like they would be a good addition



girlonfire I used to use Carol's Daughter Macadamia serum, but once I ran out I never repurchased. After setting a few times without it and only using my It's a 10 leave in to set, I couldn't see a difference in how my sets turned out. So I just saw it as something that I didn't need.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 21, 2014)

Im gonna set with curlformers right now


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't use serum. But for those of you that do, can you please tell me what's the purpose of it?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 21, 2014)

nakialovesshoes said:


> I don't use serum. But for those of you that do, can you please tell me what's the purpose of it?



To smooth the hair and heat protector because of the cones


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 21, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> To smooth the hair and heat protector because of the cones



Lilmama1011 - Okay, thanks. Though it doesn't say serum on the bottle, per se, I think my Silken Seal does the same thing.


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

Under the dryer. I used very little product (It's a 10 Daily Conditioner) to set as my hair felt super moisturized after rinsing out my DC (It's a 10 Miracle Mask and coconut oil). My ear covers came so I'm under the Pibbs at 70! I hope to be dry in an hour.

As I was setting I realized that I use the same products every week. I used to think I would get bored by this, but now that I've found my "miracle" products I don't really want to change them around.

*Are you a products person or a technique person? Do you have 1 or 2 products per category that you use week in and week out, or do you have multiple products that work with your hair regimen and you can switch them out depending on what you pick up? *


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 21, 2014)

toaster said:


> Under the dryer. I used very little product (It's a 10 Daily Conditioner) to set as my hair felt super moisturized after rinsing out my DC (It's a 10 Miracle Mask and coconut oil). My ear covers came so I'm under the Pibbs at 70! I hope to be dry in an hour.
> 
> As I was setting I realized that I use the same products every week. I used to think I would get bored by this, but now that I've found my "miracle" products I don't really want to change them around.
> 
> *Are you a products person or a technique person? Do you have 1 or 2 products per category that you use week in and week out, or do you have multiple products that work with your hair regimen and you can switch them out depending on what you pick up? *



toaster sorry to hear setting products don't work for you. It's always lame when a new product I'm excited about doesn't work. To answer your Q in bold, I would say that I prefer to have staple products that I use week in and week out. I've used the same shampoo and conditioner since last year, I've used the kinky curly leave-in and gel for forever (ok 5 years, but that is a long time), and I've used some version of coconut oil to seal and oil my scalp for about 4 years now. I've gone from Dabur vatika oil to regular cooking coconut oil (was ok for school but makes me smell too coconutty at work haha) to hairveda vatika frosting now. The product that I've been switching up the most this year is my setting product, since I've never regularly rollerset before until January of this year. After getting and trying both the Camille Rose Curl Maker gel and the Camille Rose Whipped Aloe Vera, I think I've found my setting staples <3


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey girls!
I tried a new setting product this week. It was the Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Hair Gel. I usually use the Camille Rose Curl Maker Gel, but I felt like it wasn't giving my hair enough shine and that the glycerin in it was slightly stripping my hair. I think the weather is too dry here for that right now, and that it may be a better product for the summer, when there's more humidity. 

The Aloe Whipped Hair Gel is a white, thick product- the consistency reminds me of a rich dessert mousse  hehe. When I put it on my hair, it was really heavy, and I thought it wasn't going to work as I rolled my hair up in curlformers. But I was pleasantly surprised the next day! The CR aloe vera gel gave me shiny, defined hair without the slight crunch of the Curl Maker. My hair was soft to the touch and moisturized. The shine and hold was comparable to Lottabody. I was impressed. Especially since the ingredients in the whipped aloe vera gel are all-natural. 

I still have about one-quarter of the jar left of the Curl Maker, so I think I may use it until it runs out for my perm rod sets. I'm not sure how the whipped aloe vera gel will perform on a perm rod set since it's sooo thick-- I'm afraid it might take forever to dry. But the results would be worth it. I think for now, I'll use the whipped aloe vera gel for curlformers and the curl maker gel for perm rod sets. I'll report back once my curl maker runs out and I'm just using the aloe vera gel.

Once my Curl Maker runs out, there's no way I can recycle the pump jar it came in and put the whipped aloe vera gel in it- it is way to thick for a pump jar hahaha

alright enough blabbering on- pics:
look at that shine & curl definition - with flash


without flash - still shiny






pincurling for the night. we'll see how this goes


I pincurled nearly all my hair. Then, in the back, I used one flexirod rolled all the way up, one satin roller rolled all the way up, and one flexirod rolled half-way up lol. I'm experimenting to see which sets the best loll....smh the things we do for our hair!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 21, 2014)

toaster  Are you a products person or a technique person?

Both but more so technique. You can use the best products with the best ingredients but if your technique is mediocre than products really don't matter. I like products that give me predictable results and can compliment my technique. Hope that makes sense.

Do you have 1 or 2 products per category that you use week in and week out, or do you have multiple products that work with your hair regimen and you can switch them out depending on what you pick up?

 I have 1 product in each category that I use with the exception of conditioners. I normally keep 2 of those on hand. Every other month, I clarify and do a protein treatment so that's pretty much the only time I use products out of my normal product rotation. Products don't excite me much...styling does...I just need the products I do use to get the job done. Clean my scalp, condition my strands, keep the moisture in and I'm good.


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

I love freshly set hair! My hair is always so soft and bouncy when I don't use setting lotions/gel. Never going back. Anyway it still took 80 minutes to dry. I guess my hair is just wet, but the ear covers are great!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 22, 2014)

toaster your hair looks so thick, shiny & yummy!! 
how do you get it to stay and not pouf up without a setting product? that's the main reason I use gels- otherwise my hair would frizz out.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Your set was gorgeous lady! I think if I wanted to wear my roller set curls out I would need some sort of setting agent and the. I would have to re-wash during the middle of the week. Instead I use my set as a base for four braids or twists and wear my hair in waves. I do them at night after I moisturize and seal. The product I use (coconut oil, entwine butter cream, bask sevenfold butter) gets my hair just wet enough that by the morning it sets in whatever style I put it in. Bantu knots work as well!


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 22, 2014)

lulu97 Thanks for the details.  Hate to sound stupid but can't remember what SM is -- Silk Motions?  From Sally's? I don't know why I am so reluctant to try this -- been saying I am going to do it since I started exclusively rollersetting last summer. Maybe it's because I seem to recall that, as you mentioned, if you don't get the amount left-in exactly right, it can seem like your hair takes forever to dry.  I might try to airset this weekend (much as I luv, luv, luv my professional dryer). 





lulu97 said:


> rawsilk I will try to explain it without confusing you and leaving you cross-eyed. lol
> The only rinse out conditioner we had in the house was SM restorative conditioner so I used that. If you are familiar with it, it comes in a pump and the pump disperses very little product. So keep that in mind for now.
> I divided my hair in half (top and bottom horizontally) and each half got maybe 10 pumps per section. It sounds like a lot but it's really not since like I mentioned before the pump gives out a very small amount of conditioner. When I smoothed with my hands and spritzed with water, it became foamy and very slippery which is why I didn't need to use a comb. I was skeptical about going back to this particular conditioner after not using it for over 2 years, but I'm so glad I did. It will be my new love for when I need to do this cheat set for updo's. My hair is still moisturized and soft! The downside was it wasn't all the way dry within the ponytails even after sitting under the dryer for an hour but I just threw on a scarf and let it finished drying overnight after removing the flexi rods.  I didn't even touch the ponytail part until the next day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice sets toaster & coilyhaircutie


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> lulu97 Thanks for the details.  Hate to sound stupid but can't remember what SM is -- Silk Motions?  From Sally's? I don't know why I am so reluctant to try this -- been saying I am going to do it since I started exclusively rollersetting last summer. Maybe it's because I seem to recall that, as you mentioned, if you don't get the amount left-in exactly right, it can seem like your hair takes forever to dry.  I might try to airset this weekend (much as I luv, luv, luv my professional dryer).



rawsilk SM is for Shea Moisture. I picked mine up from Sally's but I've seen them practically everywhere like Target, CVS, Walgreens etc. I used the rinse out conditioner with the brown label. Like you mentioned, I imagine if you use too much then it would take forever to dry. My theory is use a light hand with any product that you plan on leaving in and a more generous hand with products you plan on rinsing out. 

I don't know about airdrying any kind of set. For me that would take about 3 days and would be really uncomfortable to sleep in. lol Plus I think sets just look better when dried with heat. It's almost like the heat locks in shine.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

lulu97
Even though my hair took longer than an hour to dry I noticed the hotter temperature allowed my roots to dry straighter and the curls were shinier. I was able to pineapple last night instead of using the Bantu knots and got similar results.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> lulu97 Even though my hair took longer than an hour to dry I noticed the hotter temperature allowed my roots to dry straighter and the curls were shinier. I was able to pineapple last night instead of using the Bantu knots and got similar results.



toaster Yay for alternate techniques! I'm going to try the pineapple method one day to maintain my curls.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> rawsilk SM is for Shea Moisture. I picked mine up from Sally's but I've seen them practically everywhere like Target, CVS, Walgreens etc. I used the rinse out conditioner with the brown label. Like you mentioned, I imagine if you use too much then it would take forever to dry. My theory is use a light hand with any product that you plan on leaving in and a more generous hand with products you plan on rinsing out.
> 
> I don't know about airdrying any kind of set. For me that would take about 3 days and would be really uncomfortable to sleep in. lol Plus I think sets just look better when dried with heat. It's almost like the heat locks in shine.



I also think that the dryer dries the hair before it has a chance to shrink up too much which is why it looks straighter. Even though it is wraps with a roller over time the hair starts to shrink up. The longer it takes to dry, the more shrinkage you see in the final set so the set doesn't look as smooth.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 22, 2014)

toaster
GettingKinky 

thank you!!  just trying to get on your levels. my hair wants to grow up and be as long and healthy as both of yours! 



toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> Your set was gorgeous lady! I think if I wanted to wear my roller set curls out I would need some sort of setting agent and the. I would have to re-wash during the middle of the week. *Instead I use my set as a base for four braids or twists and wear my hair in waves.* I do them at night after I moisturize and seal. The product I use (coconut oil, entwine butter cream, bask sevenfold butter) gets my hair just wet enough that by the morning it sets in whatever style I put it in. Bantu knots work as well!



toaster - oooooh. that makes so much sense! I was wondering how so many people got away with not using a setting lotion. It's because you use your set as a base! Oh how cool. So do you do four loose braids or four cornrows? Do you wear those out or in a bun?

normally I wear my hair out for the first two or three days, then I bun or protective style until wash day.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I also think that the dryer dries the hair before it has a chance to shrink up too much which is why it looks straighter. Even though it is wraps with a roller over time the hair starts to shrink up. The longer it takes to dry, the more shrinkage you see in the final set so the set doesn't look as smooth.



faithVA interesting theory. i agree! my sets are shinier and straighter when i use heat.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

If only I could cornrow! I could probably get away with two cornrows, but I do four loose braids. I just braid it up at night and let it loose in the morning. If I'm just going to bun I put my hair in two twists and put the bonnet on.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I also think that the dryer dries the hair before it has a chance to shrink up too much which is why it looks straighter. Even though it is wraps with a roller over time the hair starts to shrink up. The longer it takes to dry, the more shrinkage you see in the final set so the set doesn't look as smooth.



That makes so much sense!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 24, 2014)

Set my twa yesterday with JC wrap & roll and air dried... 







I intend to silk wrap afterward, but if it's cute I might wear the curls for a day or so. I'm excited because I've never set my hair at this length!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 24, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Set my twa yesterday with JC wrap & roll and air dried...
> 
> I intend to silk wrap afterward, but if it's cute I might wear the curls for a day or so. I'm excited because I've never set my hair at this length!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## toaster (Apr 24, 2014)

Thursday night on the couch take down the bun and run your fingers through your hair kind of night.


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2014)

My professional flat iron from last Thursday is still going strong. I was out in high humidity for an hour yesterday and my hair is still straight. My roots have reverted from working out but that's it. She used a fine tooth comb and high heat (450).   If the heat weren't so bad for my hair I'd go to her every 2 weeks and transition from texlaxed to natural.     

When I roller set my hair it doesn't stay smooth for nearly this long. Does that mean my dryer isn't hot enough?   

How can I get my set hair to behave like my flat ironed hair?  Here's my braidout today. It's so smooth I love it.


----------



## toaster (Apr 25, 2014)

GettingKinky

I think that might be a texture thing. Like, if the texture of your hair is already smooth, you can just use the tension from the dryer and the heat from the dryer to get your hair flat iron straight. If you have more texture, you might need another method (saran wrap, flat iron roots only, bantu knots, etc).

At least, that's what I've been telling myself. It might be that my technique is awful and I could achieve bone straight hair just with rollers, but I don't think so.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 25, 2014)

Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!       Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 25, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!             Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks amazing!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been sick all week but I'm hoping I feel at least at 95% tmrw then I won't be afraid of getting worse and I can set!


----------



## Prettymetty (Apr 25, 2014)

I found a straight haired natural youtuber today. Sistawithrealhair. Her rollersets are crazy good. I watched like 10 of her vids. I wonder how she gets her hair so shiny...

Im going to set my hair on magnetic rollers for my bday in June. Maybe if I watch enough videos and practice enough I can finally do a good set. I am out of my beloved chi silk infusion. Gotta order some more asap. It detangles my hair like no other serum can


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 25, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I found a straight haired natural youtuber today. Sistawithrealhair. Her rollersets are crazy good. I watched like 10 of her vids. I wonder how she gets her hair so shiny...
> 
> Im going to set my hair on magnetic rollers for my bday in June. Maybe if I watch enough videos and practice enough I can finally do a good set. I am out of my beloved chi silk infusion. Gotta order some more asap. It detangles my hair like no other serum can



She use high heat and no heat protectant because she use conditioners with cones in it. She also uses paper towels on her rollers for extra tension


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 25, 2014)

You and your hair are so cute bronzephoenix


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 25, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!             Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Love it!!!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks ladies!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 26, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!             Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



LOVE love love this. Did u do the flat twist yourself?


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 26, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!             Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Looks wonderful!  Very beautiful and easy style.


----------



## rawsilk (Apr 26, 2014)

High heat followed by blast of cold air is key to shine IMO.  (Not entirely sure that the high heat necessary for a great set is kind to your scalp on a regular basis so ...)

... finally managed to get my wash n' go presentable for public viewing (i.e., no ducking behind the produce if I run into people I know at the grocery store --yes, my prior attempts were THAT bad).  So, now that the hotter weather is here, I think I'm going to use up my conditioner stash and take a break from any heat at all  -- alas, I'll miss my dryer.


----------



## uofmpanther (Apr 26, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.     Roots after silk wrap.      Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!             Loving it!!!      Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Beautiful!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 26, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> LOVE love love this. Did u do the flat twist yourself?



Thanks love  I did. 

I used Curls fruit control paste for the very first time & LOVED it. It gave an    amazing amount of "control" without reversion and made my hair feel firm but not hard with a high shine. 3 days later my twists still look brand new; This just might be HG! Lol.  I did use quite a bit though so for 7.99 I wish it came in a larger size... 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Apr 26, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Update I think I'm going to be addicted to roller-setting. It's so much less fuss with shorter hair and one texture instead of two!   After removing rollers hair was really stretched with a nice fluffy curl.   View attachment 256717  Roots after silk wrap.    View attachment 256719  Threw in some flat twists. I need to buy some pretty gold bobby pins for this style!   View attachment 256721 View attachment 256723 View attachment 256729  Loving it!!!    View attachment 256731  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very cute. How do you maintain your style?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 26, 2014)

After a dc, a hot oil treatment and applying leave in, I'm under the dryer with a head full of curl formers


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 26, 2014)

bronzephoenix 

Cute set! You are really making it work for your length. I expect to see you in here often with those results!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 26, 2014)

So i have recently dusted off my curlformers and posted a review about it here.

But my bootleg curlformers are 16 inches unstrecthed which means they are now a bit too short. My ends are starting to hang out a bit. So that means I need something longer, but I want to keep the barrel curls. What do you ladies think of these:http://www.ebay.com/itm/111093039925


----------



## FelaShrine (Apr 26, 2014)

does anyone use product after setting?

like use leave in etc before rollers but do you use anything after removing the rollers?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 26, 2014)

FelaShrine said:


> does anyone use product after setting?
> 
> like use leave in etc before rollers but do you use anything after removing the rollers?



I use oil to separate my curls and give it added shine


----------



## nakialovesshoes (Apr 26, 2014)

In my best Beyonce voice, "I been slacking. I been slacking."

I've been so hair lazy. Last week I got out of rhythm & didn't set my hair & this week I just don't feel like doing anything. I just did a pre-poo to force myself to wash my hair. I'll wash & set some time tomorrow.

Does anyone in this thread have Caruso experience? I was thinking about just airdrying sometimes & then using Carusos to set my hair. Since it's technically steam, do you think that could be damaging? TIA...


----------



## toaster (Apr 26, 2014)

nakialovesshoes

naptural85 just did a steam roller video. Two actually, but the second video shows how she got better results. I think because you're relaxed it might work even better (or at least last longer) on you!

Blairx0 I think those rollers look good! I would still use the real curlformer hook though.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 26, 2014)

nakialovesshoes

I love my carouso's .  I have the knock offs by hot tools, which is better because that set comes with all jumbo curlers.  I only use them if I need to set real quick.  For example, happy hour at the last minute.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005XG2P0Y/ref=mp_s_a_1_9?qid=1398566746&sr=8-9&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

You ladies are going to give me the extreme side ye, but i STILL have these curlfromers in. I have no where to go this weekend and the beloved boyfriend is out of town, so me and curlformers are doing housework and lounging. I have had them in since Saturday morning and i will likely leave them in to Monday morning. 

Go ahead and judge me. These curls are going to be fierce


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> You ladies are going to give me the extreme side ye, but i STILL have these curlfromers in. I have no where to go this weekend and the beloved boyfriend is out of town, so me and curlformers are doing housework and lounging. I have had them in since Saturday morning and i will likely leave them in to Monday morning.
> 
> Go ahead and judge me. These curls are going to be fierce



I just don't know how your able to sleep with them. If they were comfortable then I would do that too. That whole putting it up on the top of the head hurts just try to attempt to get it up there.  I get straight to my roots


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lilmama1011 
I couldn't sleep in the extra long and wide kind ( pink and orange), but the extra wide ( deep magenta and yellow) are no problem to sleep on for me. I hardly notice and I don't arrange them in any special way.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

toaster

where are these perm rod pictures?


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Blairx0 I'm burning up under the dryer right now! Ha! But I imagine this set won't look any different than the last few sets I've done. I'm a perm rod setter for life, I'm sure.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> Blairx0 I'm burning up under the dryer right now! Ha! But I imagine this set won't look any different than the last few sets I've done. I'm a perm rod setter for life, I'm sure.



Really? It is that great,huh? I must be missing out. I don't need another roller, rod or curler, but if you say it is great...


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Blairx0

They really work for me. I could not get my ends straight on the magnetic rollers and I couldn't deal with the extra texture I was getting with the capelli rollers, so these are the best of both worlds for me. I do think the dry time is longer than on the vented rollers. If you're happy with the halo/curlformers I wouldn't buy more rollers... unless you're super curious.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 28, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very cute. How do you maintain your style?



Thanks  I use my silk scarf over the twists and a bonnet over the curls. Haven't added any extra product. I believe this is day 6. I fluff with my fingers in the am. 

I may re-set the back & try to get another week...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> bronzephoenix  Cute set! You are really making it work for your length. I expect to see you in here often with those results!



I had my fingers crossed it would be at least 1/2 way decent, lol. You'll definitely be seeing more of me! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bronzephoenix (Apr 28, 2014)

FelaShrine said:


> does anyone use product after setting?  like use leave in etc before rollers but do you use anything after removing the rollers?



Yep. I use a wax or pomade to separate & seal the curls on my flexi rod clients. Locks out moisture & gives megawatt shine 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok ladies I think I'm really going to set this weekend. It will only be my 3rd time this year, (I'm really slacking). I want to get my hair as smooth as possible. I want to see if I can get it as smooth as my flat iron.  My flat iron hasn't reverted and I even ran to my car in the rain a few times last week. I'm so impressed and I want to get the same results without direct heat. 

I'm planning to do the following:

- use bigger magnetic rollers 1 1/2" instead of my usual 1 1/8"
- fine tooth comb (I always do this)
- start on soaking wet hair (I always do this too)
- set my dryer to high instead of medium 

Any other tips for a super smooth result?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe a serum


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 28, 2014)

i can't wait till my hair is long enough again to set. i love a good roller set.

might try one on my weave tonight actually...the curling iron curls don't last long at all.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> i can't wait till my hair is long enough again to set. i love a good roller set.
> 
> might try one on my weave tonight actually...the curling iron curls don't last long at all.



What is your current length?


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey ladies. Just did my set. Realized I need a few things still: Serum and bigger rollers oh and patience! I'm letting it cool right now will post pics later. I will probably just wrap my hair up and wear it out tmrw. Setting while pregnant is definitely going to be a challenge but I will stick with it for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> What is your current length?



I have a TWA, with the bottom layer just scraping my collarbone

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Blairx0.  Usually I use chi silk infusion when I set. I have no idea if I'm using too much or too little.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

I used too much lottabody on certain sections so the comb out had some breakage but nothing to cry about. My hair feels soft. I used my APB leave in with Salerm 21 and lottabody. I have to work on getting a smoother set. May have to bump my ends in the AM. 

When I removed the rollers



After finger combing



All wrapped up


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 28, 2014)

Used Kerastase oleo-relax as my heat protectant.... Chi is getting the boot.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 28, 2014)

I set my hair again on Curlformers last night using the CR whipped aloe vera gel again. I've found my ultimate setting product. The CR curl maker is getting the boot- I use it mainly for my edges now, and it does a great job at that. toaster I wish I knew how much better the whipped aloe vera gel was than the CurlMaker so I could have told you before you bought it! Sorry it didn't work out like that. 

I love how shiny my hair gets with the CR whipped gel- I never knew my natural hair could look this way. It also lasts a couple days too- and the whipped "gel" (more like a light butter) plays well with vatika oil. No white streaks or film on my hair like I used to get with the curl maker and the kinky curly gel. I use to scrunch out the crunch but now there's no need for that. I'm so happy girls, I feel like I've finally found my perfect products: 
Setting product- Camille Rose whipped aloe vera gel
Leave-in: Oyin Juices & Berries
Oil: Vatika Frosting
Cream (for the LOC method): Kinky Curly Knot Today
Gel for edges: CR CurlMaker or Kinky Curling Custard
Scalp massage oil: Brahmi oil

Still searching for the perfect shampoo, but for now I like Super Hydrating Everyday Coconut shampoo& conditioner from Whole Foods. And my favorite DC mix is my conditioner with olive oil & aloe vera juice steamed in with my Q-Redew. 

 whoop whoop! So excited I have my little regimen (weekly rollersetting) and now my products down pat. 

Now I need to focus on technique! And styling. I want my hair to be on point this summer


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 28, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok ladies I think I'm really going to set this weekend. It will only be my 3rd time this year, (I'm really slacking). I want to get my hair as smooth as possible. I want to see if I can get it as smooth as my flat iron.  My flat iron hasn't reverted and I even ran to my car in the rain a few times last week. I'm so impressed and I want to get the same results without direct heat.  I'm planning to do the following:  - use bigger magnetic rollers 1 1/2" instead of my usual 1 1/8" - fine tooth comb (I always do this) - start on soaking wet hair (I always do this too) - set my dryer to high instead of medium  Any other tips for a super smooth result?



Sounds like you already have what you need. Roller sets alone don't get me flat iron straight though...I can get what I consider kinky straight with just roller setting and semi straight if I flat iron the roots. lol


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 29, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Sounds like you already have what you need. Roller sets alone don't get me flat iron straight though...I can get what I consider kinky straight with just roller setting and semi straight if I flat iron the roots. lol



Then I have no chance of getting the results I want. 

I think the flat iron heat sealed my strands so well that moisture isn't going in or out, hence no reversion.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Apr 29, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Then I have no chance of getting the results I want.  I think the flat iron heat sealed my strands so well that moisture isn't going in or out, hence no reversion.



Maybe try saran wrapping after?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I have a TWA, with the bottom layer just scraping my collarbone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl you can set that!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 29, 2014)

Curlformers after one rainy, long day.

Used no holding product because I wanted to do a flat twist out and hadn't made a new batch if flax seed gel. I made the gel and flat twist are in...lets see how that goes


----------



## GettingKinky (Apr 29, 2014)

Blairx0- your curls held up really well in the rain. Mine would be frizz city.

lulu97- i need to watch some yt videos on Saran wrapping after setting.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 30, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Girl you can set that!



Blairx0 Rocky91 agreed. you can set that! I did my first perm rod set on hair that was ear length. I twisted the roots, then added a tiny little perm rod at the end heheh  if I can dig up some pics of my hair at that length, I'll post some later


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 30, 2014)

Flat twist are down. I left them in yesterday and just put the ends in a bun as it was once away raining.

Took them down this morning to get the mister from the airport afterward my hair may be in a bun as it is looking like rain again. My roots are still smooth-ish and I am enjoying the versatility provided by the curl formers


----------



## amber815 (Apr 30, 2014)

I want to get back to roller setting but when I used to I was getting broken "c" shaped pieces every time I combed my hair to reroll/pincurl. I was DC'ing/moisturizing and all of that jazz. Does this happen to anyone else?

Thanks!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 30, 2014)

amber815 said:


> I want to get back to roller setting but when I used to I was getting broken "c" shaped pieces every time I combed my hair to reroll/pincurl. I was DC'ing/moisturizing and all of that jazz. Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> Thanks!



It happened to me when I had too much product in my hair. The setting lotion was drying my ends out and it was a mess, but without setting products no breakage


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> I have a TWA, with the bottom layer just scraping my collarbone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



My hair is EL and I can rollerset my hair. So your hair is definitely long enough.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 30, 2014)

This set+rain=epic fail. Will try again next week with smaller parts and less lottabody. Hopefully the rain will chill out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 30, 2014)

amber815 said:


> I want to get back to roller setting but when I used to I was getting broken "c" shaped pieces every time I combed my hair to reroll/pincurl. I was DC'ing/moisturizing and all of that jazz. Does this happen to anyone else?  Thanks!



This happened when I used silicone based deep conditioning products. Once I stopped using them, it stopped gradually. Actually, it stopped all together.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 30, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hopefully the rain will chill out.



agreed. the rain is getting on my hair's nerves too lol


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Roller-set my own hair today…first time EVER!  It actually turned out better than what my hair dresser does.  For years I feared that I wouldn't be able to do this…so I dished out the $60 week after week to get it done.  It took me about an hour and a half to do this and I'm happy to say that I'll be doing this more often!  I roller set on freshly washed hair using curl enhancing smoothie and NaturallyAmari's butter and Olive Oil Silk Wrap.  It took my hair an entire day to dry but it was worth it.  In the future, I think I'll omit the butter…and substitute for coconut oil but I am thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 30, 2014)

Your hair air dried that smooth? I am both impressed and jealous


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Apr 30, 2014)

so i looked and looked and looked but couldn't find any pictures of my first rollerset on my EL twa  but i did, however, find some pics of when i big chopped and what my texture used to look like when my hair was short. my, i've come a long way! it's nice to look back. now that my hair is longer and i want to reach greater lengths, i keep forgetting to appreciate how short my hair once was and to be grateful for the length that it is now.

before cutting off the relaxed ends-


my twa


my first braidout loool


I'm proud of my hair journey, and that I stuck with it even when times got hard. Have you ladies taken a look back recently on how far you've come? You might be surprised


----------



## amber815 (May 1, 2014)

Hmmm....what products do you use to set? Whenever I decide to again I was going to use SSI vanilla and coconut leavein, miracle 7 with keratin on my ends, and tresemme heat protectant (this is my usual trifecta for flat ironing and a little bit of design essentials foam) 



Blairx0 said:


> It happened to me when I had too much product in my hair. The setting lotion was drying my ends out and it was a mess, but without setting products no breakage


----------



## Jace032000 (May 1, 2014)

I guess I should clarify...I sat under the dryer for about an hour but then had to run errands and ended up air drying for the rest of the day.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 1, 2014)

So I turned my failed rollerset into a bantu knot out. My favorite style of all time!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 1, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> So I turned my failed rollerset into a bantu knot out. My favorite style of all time!



Love it!!!!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 1, 2014)

amber815

Now I use my leave in, Darcy's daily leave in and flax seed gel to set. Less is better for me. i am low po so back when I was using jane carter wrap and roll, the shea moisture foam and so on down the list i used to get flakes and breakage after my hair rejected it during the drying process. I talk about some of my struggles early  on here: http://herampersandhim.com/2014/02/07/natural-hair-rollersetting-from-failure-to-success/
but basically some sections of my hair could handle the foams, but my ends could not. The foams hardened my ends and that mixed with the tension was a no go.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 1, 2014)

Babygrowth 
cute! How would you rate your bantu knot out on an old rollerset vs. wet. Do you think the definition is different? I am thinking of making this a summer look, but I wonder if it is worth learning how to do bantu knots.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Babygrowth
> cute! How would you rate your bantu knot out on an old rollerset vs. wet. Do you think the definition is different? I am thinking of making this a summer look, but I wonder if it is worth learning how to do bantu knots.



Thanks! To me my hair was smoother and easier to handle. The definition is better on wet hair but my hair is softer and more moisturized now because I set it. I will continue to do it both ways especially if I do a midweek cowash DC session. But I prefer it on a old rollerset.


----------



## knbradley (May 2, 2014)

Thanks

CWK PLATES-straighten hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## Blairx0 (May 2, 2014)

Hhmm. I wonder why the straight plates were posted in this thread


----------



## faithVA (May 2, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Blairx0;20019295[/USER]]amber815
> 
> Now I use my leave in, Darcy's daily leave in and flax seed gel to set. Less is better for me. i am low po so back when I was using jane carter wrap and roll, the shea moisture foam and so on down the list i used to get flakes and breakage after my hair rejected it during the drying process. I talk about some of my struggles early  on here: http://herampersandhim.com/2014/02/07/natural-hair-rollersetting-from-failure-to-success/
> but basically some sections of my hair could handle the foams, but my ends could not. The foams hardened my ends and that mixed with the tension was a no go.



Do you have any theories why the foams hardened your ends. I only have one foam which is the Nubian Heritage and I have yet to use it.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 2, 2014)

Just bought 24 1 3/4" magnetic rollers. They look huge! 

 I'm 95% sure I'm going to set tomorrow. I hope I don't get lazy.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 3, 2014)

I just set my hair. Using bigger rollers is much harder and I'm don't think it will be as smooth as my small rollers. I guess I'll know in a few hours.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 3, 2014)

Here are my big roller results. It's not flat iron straight and I'm not sure it won't revert, but I'll see how it survives the week 
I've got it in 2 ponytails now to try and get the roots straighter. 
I miss the curly results from smaller rollers and these big ones were harder to use. I'm not sure which size I'll use next time I set. But since I only get around to setting every other month, I have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 4, 2014)

going to set as soon as I get enough energy to rinse out this dc


----------



## Blairx0 (May 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you have any theories why the foams hardened your ends. I only have one foam which is the Nubian Heritage and I have yet to use it.



I used that one I think. It is has the red label, right?

I think those things are meant to stiffen the hair and because I concentrated on my ends it was just too much. I needed to work on balance but moved on too quickly to do so. Alas maybe one day I will get back to but for now flax seed gel is giving me the best of the hold and moisture worlds


----------



## Blairx0 (May 4, 2014)

Finally under the dryer with curlformers. May sleep in them may not. We shall see


----------



## bronzephoenix (May 4, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I used that one I think. It is has the red label, right?  I think those things are meant to stiffen the hair and because I concentrated on my ends it was just too much. I needed to work on balance but moved on too quickly to do so. Alas maybe one day I will get back to but for now flax seed gel is giving me the best of the hold and moisture worlds



Flaxseed gel is the business!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 4, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Flaxseed gel is the business!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Sure is I box braided my hair and four days later it still felt moisturize. I still put some moisture in it just because......


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2014)

Did a roller set this weekend but it did not turn out as well as I hoped. I was getting the hang of roller sets then I took a break and lost all my skills. Gotta get it together.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 4, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Did a roller set this weekend but it did not turn out as well as I hoped. I was getting the hang of roller sets then I took a break and lost all my skills. Gotta get it together.



It is defintely a skill. Do you know what went wrong?


----------



## GettingKinky (May 4, 2014)

My roller set hair is more like a soft press than my flat iron. The cuticle is not fully sealed. My hair doesn't have as much "weight". I'm not sure how to make it "heavier".


----------



## Blairx0 (May 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My roller set hair is more like a soft press than my flat iron. The cuticle is not fully sealed. My hair doesn't have as much "weight". I'm not sure how to make it "heavier".



I don't know if you can. Flat iron basically bakes that serum right onto your hair like a glaze. Rollerseting doesn't heat individual strands that way.

If you are already using a serum I don't think you are going to get that glaze like no revision, heavy coating from a Rollerset. But those beach waves you go from your looser set were gorgeous.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 4, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> My roller set hair is more like a soft press than my flat iron. The cuticle is not fully sealed. My hair doesn't have as much "weight". I'm not sure how to make it "heavier".



Do you want it heavier as in straighter. When I want it straight I just flat iron the roots a little, but I won't roller set for a while if I do. That's too much heat. Not sure if that's the heavier your talking about. I never get super straight hair with a set. I still have waves after a roller set.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 4, 2014)

Saludable84- I don't mean straighter I just mean that each strand is sealed and almost reversion proof. I think Blairx0 is right. That kind of result may not be possible with a roller set. There just isn't enough heat. 

I like the waves I got from setting, but my hair has more fly-aways. On the other hand I'm doing way less damage.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 5, 2014)

Tried the jumbo curlformers snf they were a pain to sleep in


----------



## faithVA (May 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I used that one I think. It is has the red label, right?
> 
> I think those things are meant to stiffen the hair and because I concentrated on my ends it was just too much. I needed to work on balance but moved on too quickly to do so. Alas maybe one day I will get back to but for now flax seed gel is giving me the best of the hold and moisture worlds



I have no idea what color the label is. I bought it years ago and have yet to use it.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2014)

My braidout on rollerset hair (pic 1) is much lighter and fluffier than on flat ironed hair (pic 2).  I like the flat ironed result better, but I could get used to this.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 5, 2014)

Blairx0

How long are your jumbo curlformers?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (May 5, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Blairx0
> 
> How long are your jumbo curlformers?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



21 inches. I will post a full review tonight


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2014)

GettingKinky

Do you think your hair would revolt if you flat ironed twice a month? I know the general consensus is that too much heat is bad, but isn't the saying you don't know until you try? If you prefer the styling that flat ironing gives you I say go for it and see what happens. 

---
Finally setting my hair tonight. In bed with my HotHead on right now. We'll see when I get up to set.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> 21 inches. I will post a full review tonight



Please post a link to which vendor you used for the jumbo size!  TIA. Blairx0

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## GettingKinky (May 5, 2014)

toaster I don't know if my hair would revolt or not. My fear is that all will seem fine and then 6-9 months later I will realize I've done lots of damage. I'm going to try to get my hair smoother and heavier tonight with product instead of heat. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2014)

Had a great idea for a hair related invention while under the dryer. Please don't be mad if you see me posting a million threads about it in a month or two.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 6, 2014)

MileHighDiva

Sorry I am just getting back to you.
Here is my review--with the seller info 
http://herampersandhim.com/2014/05/06/jumbo-curlformers/


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

Went to bed like this:




Woke up like this:


----------



## Blairx0 (May 6, 2014)

So toaster did you just do one big Bantun knot or what? It looks lovely.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> Went to bed like this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 259125
> ...



That's cool. I would be in hair heaven if I could do that 

Looks very nice. Love how it kept the curls.


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

Thanks faithVA!

Blairx0 I pulled my hair into a pineapple and then twisted it into a bun. I didn't moisturize or anything after my set last night. Just right into the bun.


----------



## toaster (May 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0xn_Q_VDe0

Naptural85 is the closest person I've seen to my hair texture/density ( I think her hair is a little more dense than mine) and I love how her flexi-rod set came out. But her hair is 1000 times longer than mine and still shrunk up so much! Flexi rod's might be something I try in 2015.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 6, 2014)

toaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0xn_Q_VDe0  Naptural85 is the closest person I've seen to my hair texture/density ( I think her hair is a little more dense than mine) and I love how her flexi-rod set came out. But her hair is 1000 times longer than mine and still shrunk up so much! Flexi rod's might be something I try in 2015.



Her results were gorgeous! Gonna give this technique a try later on in the fall. I agree that it looks a lot better on hair that is already stretched.     I need to pick up some perm rods so I can try those on dry hair as well.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2014)

Going to set this weekend in preparation for spending mother's day with my Mom.


----------



## Beautified16 (May 9, 2014)

Current hair length: BSL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices: Mesh Rollers, Flexirods, Curl formers

Current Setting products: Its a 10 Miracle leave In, Nairobi Wrapp It Foam Lotion, Moroccan Oil Serum

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I want to work on overall hair health and length.

How long do you plan to set?: Once a week for the rest of the year as long as I am not in a weave.

Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Blairx0 (May 10, 2014)

welcome Beautified16

It is great to have you here. You will find a number of ladies using its a 10! Products so you will be in good company!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 10, 2014)

Rollers are in
Dryer is on
my eyes are closed
I better wake up with dry lush hair


----------



## Babygrowth (May 10, 2014)

Decided to do a BKO. On damp hair and I'm loving it. More shrinkage but good definition and since I have been using my new APB products and HV whipped gelly my hair is sooo soft. Will attempt another rollerset my next wash.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 10, 2014)

Very cute Babygrowth. How long fit it take to dry?


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 10, 2014)

Under the Pibbs right now… it's taking longer for my hair to dry. I used to get dry in one spin (60 min), now it takes 80 mins. My preggo body doesn't like it.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 10, 2014)

Rollers are out!


----------



## GettingKinky (May 11, 2014)

Blairx0 I like your set and your top.


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Under the dryer for 60 more minutes. Eating some banana chips and about to do another gel manicure.


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Lest anyone think my sets are actually getting better... Proof that they look the same every week. But my hair is getting longer so I must be doing something right. 















Trying out the pineapple bun thing again. Will report back in the am.


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Oh. I just went back and looked at the first set I posted in January. It was embarrassingly terrible. I wonder if I'll look back on these sets in December and .


----------



## Blairx0 (May 11, 2014)

toaster

Your hair is so full. I can really see that your hair has grown so much since the challenege started. You've done great work. 

I am really considering perm rods because of you. Do you use the black ones? I am just impressed with your sleekness. I feel like we may have a similar texture so I always have my eyes peeled for your sets!!!


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Blairx0

Thank you! I use the 1.75 (orange color) and the black perm rods. I use 12 of the orange and 4 of the black to set my whole head.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 11, 2014)

Beautiful sets Ladies!!! toaster Girl you are working those perm rod sets! Love it


----------



## Blairx0 (May 12, 2014)

That's it. I am getting perm rods!


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> Lest anyone think my sets are actually getting better... Proof that they look the same every week. But my hair is getting longer so I must be doing something right.
> 
> View attachment 259879
> 
> ...



Let it grow! Let it grow! Let it grow! Curls looking cute over there


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oh. I just went back and looked at the first set I posted in January. It was embarrassingly terrible. I wonder if I'll look back on these sets in December and .



Hopefully you will look back and bask on your accomplishment. Your post will be inspiring to those that come behind you. If we only saw your perfect sets, it would probably discourage those whose sets did not come out perfect. But by seeing your history, ladies behind you will know that with practice sets can and will get better and better 

A December quarterly comparison post would be FABULOUS.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Hopefully you will look back and bask on your accomplishment. Your post will be inspiring to those that come behind you. If we only saw your perfect sets, it would probably discourage those whose sets did not come out perfect. But by seeing your history, ladies behind you will know that with practice sets can and will get better and better
> 
> A December quarterly comparison post would be FABULOUS.



I just love your posts. I will definitely do a comparison post. Maybe as my first post in the 2015 thread so I can see how beneficial being diligent can be.

The last two wash days I haven't been steaming because I just don't feel like sitting in the chair for an hour to steam and then 90 minutes to dry. My HotHead has been working pretty well, but the next time I wash I have to steam! I know how beneficial it is to my hair and I don't want to cause a setback because of laziness.


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 12, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Current hair length: BSL
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed
> 
> ...


 

Beautified16, Where did you purchase your Its a 10 leave in and Nairobi Foam Lotion?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 12, 2014)

hey girls,
sorry i've been away for a while, i've been super busy and exhausted these past 2 weeks. here are pics i took of my curlformer set today. loving the CR whipped aloe vera still

curlformers with flash


no flash


I separated the curls and wore it to work down. It was great...until I walked out the office at the end of the day and into the 90 degree heat. Ugh. Frizz city. My curls were still light and swishy, but too frizzy for my liking. I'll have to find a solution for that.

Also, I'm going to try Naptural85's new flexirod technique this Tuesday or Wednesday. Only I plan to use pure 100% aloe vera gel instead of flax seed gel and vatika frosting instead of her shea butter mix.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

coilyhaircutie Gorgeous! So shiny and bouncy!


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

Nyssa28

You can buy it's a 10 pretty much anywhere. Cvs, walgreens, target, grocery store, Ulta, etc.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 13, 2014)

toaster said:


> coilyhaircutie Gorgeous! So shiny and bouncy!



toaster thanks!! my hair is madly in love with aloe vera juice & aloe vera gel. so happy to have discovered what it loves. I didn't think it was possible for my 3c/4a hair to be so shiny before

the only problem I've been having now is that when my hair frizzes up in the heat/humidity (yesterday was 90 degrees!!), it loses shine. so I need to find a product or technique that will cut down on frizz


----------



## toaster (May 13, 2014)

When I finish this paper tonight I'm going to go to CVS, get some ice cream, and look for roller set inspiration pics and videos on YouTube. I'm irrationally excited about it too.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 13, 2014)

My set got frizzed out by the rain and humidity, but I like my post set ponytail.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 13, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Very cute Babygrowth. How long fit it take to dry?



Thank you. 24 hours. I let it dry overnight and had to blowdry a few knots the next AM.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 13, 2014)

hey girls. 
did naptural85's flexirod set. pretty skeptical as to whether it will turn out like hers did. 

she used flaxseed, i used this aloe vera gel-


she used her shea butter mix, i used vatika frosting


pics-



will post results tomorrow

good night!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 13, 2014)

^^^ I can't wait to see!


----------



## toaster (May 14, 2014)

Oh nighttime hair, must you always look better than morning hair?


----------



## toaster (May 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyKxT4S7oVQ

Naptural85's technique for preserving her flexi rod set. I think it would work for curlformer sets and roller sets with smaller rollers too!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyKxT4S7oVQ
> 
> Naptural85's technique for preserving her flexi rod set. I think it would work for curlformer sets and roller sets with smaller rollers too!



Looks like loose Bantu knots. Iike!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 14, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> ^^^ I can't wait to see!



thanks Blairx0!

girls, i am proud to say that i was pleasantly surprised by how my hair turned out! naptural85's tecnique works, even if you don't use the same products as her. pics:

when i first took it down. the pics on the left are no flash, the large picture on the right is flash:


as you can see in the picture on the lower right, one flexirod curl did not dry all the way (UGH). I ended up twisting that curl and pinning it across the back of my head in a style. it actually turned out looking cute in the end. 

my hair in the morning after separating & fluffing:


my hair at the end of the day after work. it frizzed out a lot, but it still looks good:



and here's my hair without the flash, so you can see how it looks under direct sunlight:


(ETA: for some reason lhcf won't let me upload the full-sized pic of my hair in the sunlight, i had to make it smaller than the others for it to upload. i tried playing around with the upload function but it kept rejecting the original file. ughh!!! sorry it's so small.)

thank you naptural85 for this new technique! it agrees with my hair. i also got compliments on my style at work today. 

pros:
-cute midweek style, can do on old hair
-minimal products needed- aloe vera gel & coconut (vatika) oil
-pretty, S-shaped curls. i prefer these curls to curlformer coily curls. sometimes i feel like curlformer curls are like dreads lol
-flexirods can be worn under a hair bonnet

cons
-naptural85's hair is longer than mine, so in her video her curls hung longer and weighed her roots down. however, since my hair is shorter, my roots were puffier and didn't blend in as well with my curls. that's okay in the long run though- it just means that as my hair grows longer, this style will look even better 
-sleeping in flexirods is no fun. but, it's not as bad as sleeping in curlformers

i would definitely do this style again!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 14, 2014)

yess finally got the uploader to work with me. 
here's the final picture of my hair with no flash:

i hope this is normal-sized.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 14, 2014)

toaster said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyKxT4S7oVQ
> 
> Naptural85's technique for preserving her flexi rod set. I think it would work for curlformer sets and roller sets with smaller rollers too!



oooh i can't wait to watch! clicking on this link now!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 14, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

cute results! How was it sleeping in the flexi rods


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 14, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> cute results! How was it sleeping in the flexi rods



thanks!! Blairx0
sleeping in flexirods was not easy, but it was better than sleeping with curlformers. it was hard to get comfortable at first, but once i fell asleep i was knocked out. with curlformers on the other hand, i sometimes wake up in the middle of the night to readjust them. that's probably because i only used 16 or so flexirods, whereas with curlformers i use 40 on my wet hair. 

but you probably are already a pro with sleeping in flexirods since you usually use them to preserve your sets


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 15, 2014)

Just finished my first rollerset using the Miracle 10 leave in and Nairobi foam.  I can't wait to see how it turns out in the morning.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 15, 2014)

^^how Did it turn out? I am curious about this foam


----------



## Blairx0 (May 15, 2014)

Bigger hair is more fun


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 16, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> ^^how Did it turn out? I am curious about this foam



I love it! I think I've found a new and better regimen for my hair.  I poo'ed, 2 min Aphogee protein, moisturizer con, hot oil treatment and then used the Miracle 10 leave in and Nairobi foam to set.  

You can't even tell that I'm 7 weeks post relaxer.  My roots are so straight and my hair has bounce and shine! Definitely a game changer for me! I'll post a pic later.


----------



## toaster (May 16, 2014)

Attempting to go two weeks without washing my hair. I'm scared! Going to visit my parents for a few days and there are no rollers/overhead dryer over there. If I end up failing I'll just wet bun until I get back home.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 16, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> I love it! I think I've found a new and better regimen for my hair.  I poo'ed, 2 min Aphogee protein, moisturizer con, hot oil treatment and then used the Miracle 10 leave in and Nairobi foam to set.
> 
> You can't even tell that I'm 7 weeks post relaxer.  My roots are so straight and my hair has bounce and shine! Definitely a game changer for me! I'll post a pic later.



No pictures, no peace! Lets see the photos


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 16, 2014)

This is day 2 and the curls are no longer tight, just the way I like them.  

I have no idea why my pics are sideways.  erplexed


----------



## Napp (May 16, 2014)

I set my hair for the first time in months, now i remeber how much i used to enjoy the process. bunning seems to have given me breakage but i was so busy for school. i didnt even have the time for a wash n go.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 16, 2014)

Napp said:


> I set my hair for the first time in months, now i remeber how much i used to enjoy the process. bunning seems to have given me breakage but i was so busy for school. i didnt even have the time for a wash n go.



Hope you get back to setting I used to love your blog


----------



## GettingKinky (May 17, 2014)

I keep telling my self that setting takes too long and I'm done with it. Then I buy more rollers. I didn't like the 1-3/4" from last week so I upped my supply of 1-1/2"so I can do my whole head. Now I have to set again. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 17, 2014)

Not setting this weekend, but will during the week. Think I will dust off my magnetics for my upcoming set.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 17, 2014)

Set this weekend. 4 months since my last texlax, so this is becoming a task, because it hasn't been already. Mostly my front is hard to smooth down. I used Kerastase oleo-relax again, so I'm definitely hooked.


----------



## GettingKinky (May 17, 2014)

Are you transitioning Saludable84?


----------



## toaster (May 18, 2014)

I want those straight plates. I think they could be used to stretch the hair for flexi rod sets or even with rollers on the end for straight roots with curled ends.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2014)

toaster said:


> I want those straight plates. I think they could be used to stretch the hair for flexi rod sets or even with rollers on the end for straight roots with curled ends.



toaster I was thinking the same thing! I'm getting this set: The Head Turner Pack for Long Hair: 24 Long Plates, 20 Medium Plates, 12 Small Plates. Cost $60 

I can't wait to play around with these plates in conjunction with my rollers. I'm thinking mohawk style...1 plate to stretch my roots and the rest of the hair on a roller. (Using a metal clip to clip the roller to the plate) It seems like it would do a great job of stretching the roots out!


----------



## Saludable84 (May 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Are you transitioning Saludable84?



No. Just trying to make it to 5 months. After that my next goal is 6 months and I have no plans right now once I reach that goal.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 18, 2014)

I just purchased the plates today and this would be an easier way for me to get back into setting instead of the curlformers.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 18, 2014)

Call me skeptical, but I am on the fence about these plates. I really doubt that there were would he enough tension to keep my tightly coiled hair from curling. I watched the video and even the type four model had very loose, silky hair in my opinion.

I see how they could make so many styles so easy, but can one clip and the root and one clip at the end really hold hair in place enough? I just feel like ny hair would come out with straight roots, an oddly wavy middle part and then bushy ends.


----------



## flyygirlll2 (May 18, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Call me skeptical, but I am on the fence about these plates. I really doubt that there were would he enough tension to keep my tightly coiled hair from curling. I watched the video and even the type four model had very loose, silky hair in my opinion.
> 
> I see how they could make so many styles so easy, but can one clip and the root and one clip at the end really hold hair in place enough? I just feel like ny hair would come out with straight roots, an oddly wavy middle part and then bushy ends.



I understand where you're coming from cause my natural hair is kinky/ tightly coiled, but I stretch for long periods of times on occasions. I just purchased some in the hopes of stretching my hair between touch ups. Even roller setting doesn't straighten my roots entirely, so this will certainly be a true test to see if the plates will aid in in that. I figured it's worth a try.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> toaster I was thinking the same thing! I'm getting this set: The Head Turner Pack for Long Hair: 24 Long Plates, 20 Medium Plates, 12 Small Plates. Cost $60  I can't wait to play around with these plates in conjunction with my rollers. I'm thinking mohawk style...1 plate to stretch my roots and the rest of the hair on a roller. (Using a metal clip to clip the roller to the plate) It seems like it would do a great job of stretching the roots out!



I lied! lol I got the PJ long hair pack: 24 medium plates and 12 small plates for $25 When I went to purchase them today, I didn't see the need to get so many when I'll just use them for my roots.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 18, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Call me skeptical, but I am on the fence about these plates. I really doubt that there were would he enough tension to keep my tightly coiled hair from curling. I watched the video and even the type four model had very loose, silky hair in my opinion.  I see how they could make so many styles so easy, but can one clip and the root and one clip at the end really hold hair in place enough? I just feel like ny hair would come out with straight roots, an oddly wavy middle part and then bushy ends.



I guess it's all about knowing what your hair can do. My hair can get dang near flat iron straight with a simple blow out so I have high hopes for them. I can see how a kinkier hair texture would be doubtful though so I understand completely where you are coming from


----------



## GettingKinky (May 18, 2014)

I may try the plates too. I like the idea of plates for the roots and rollers for the length. It would kind of be like a ponytail set, but it seems like the roots would be even straighter.


----------



## Saludable84 (May 18, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I may try the plates too. I like the idea of plates for the roots and rollers for the length. It would kind of be like a ponytail set, but it seems like the roots would be even straighter.



That is exactly what I was thinking. My problem is only the roots, the rest is fine once the indirect heat hits it.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 19, 2014)

wait...so I leave LHCF for ONE day and already there's been a breakthrough in the black hair community?? y'all have me googling the CWK plates like a madwoman lolll 

I want to try them too!! post pics of your results!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (May 19, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> wait...so I leave LHCF for ONE day and already there's been a breakthrough in the black hair community?? y'all have me googling the CWK plates like a madwoman lolll   I want to try them too!! post pics of your results!!



I don't think they are going to be shipped out until August...and that's only if she reaches her minimum goal of $8000. It's a thread floating around with the link to the plates.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 19, 2014)

lulu97
oooh okay. this is so cool! i just checked out her kickstarter!
it's always so inspiring to see us (black women) living out our dreams and becoming entrepreneurs! definitely going to support her next paycheck  

plus i love trying new things, and i'm a pj when it comes to my hair lol


----------



## Blairx0 (May 20, 2014)

Going to set tomorrow!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 21, 2014)

Why didnt someone remind me how hot magnetic rollers can be


----------



## Blairx0 (May 21, 2014)

Be back after both the rollers and I cool down ans I take them out


----------



## Blairx0 (May 21, 2014)

Rollers are out. Flexi rods are in. How are you ladies and your hair doing?

I did a pull test and realized I am in fact short. I thought I was a bsl and 17 inches. Maybe scrapping mbl, but it turns put waist lengeth is only 19 inches on me because I'm 5'1 .


----------



## Nyssa28 (May 22, 2014)

I'll be setting tonight or in the morning.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 22, 2014)

Go flexi rods






more pictures here:
http://herampersandhim.com/2014/05/...-flexi-rods-to-extend-natural-hair-rollerset/


----------



## GeminiGem (May 22, 2014)

I love my new rollers!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 22, 2014)

Those are some nice clean parts. Cant wait to see your results, GeminiGem


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2014)

Sitting under the dryer now with a flexirod set on my TWA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> Sitting under the dryer now with a flexirod set on my TWA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


so this came out super cute....the parts that i did properly. i got realllllly lazy and my friends came over halfway through so those parts look terrible.  I'm bunning today, but I'm going to try again later for when i go out tonight. it's a cute curly fro type of look and left my hair stretched and soft.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 23, 2014)

Rocky91 said:


> so this came out super cute....the parts that i did properly. i got realllllly lazy and my friends came over halfway through so those parts look terrible.  I'm bunning today, but I'm going to try again later for when i go out tonight. it's a cute curly fro type of look and left my hair stretched and soft.



Glad you like it...in theroy at least. That is the thing about setting. You really gotta commit. I have had a lot of lazy, sloppy sets. But at least your hair is stretched and soft!


----------



## GeminiGem (May 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Those are some nice clean parts. Cant wait to see your results, GeminiGem



Thanks! I just blow dry the roots a little and lightly flat iron. I don't wear it as a set....  I might start after my corrective relaxer.


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2014)

Under the dryer for the first time in 2 weeks! Loved washing my hair today, won't be going 2 weeks again unless I have to.

Does anybody use edge control on their sets? I usually bun and wear a headband, or embrace the messy bun look, but I need a more professional look for the next 8 weeks and I want my bun to be more sleek. Since I obviously don't want to flat iron my roots I bought some cheap edge control (Got2Be) from Walmart. Should I apply it in the morning after I moisturize/seal? Do I need to apply it every day? Will I get gross build up by Friday morning??


----------



## Beautified16 (May 26, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> Beautified16, Where did you purchase your Its a 10 leave in and Nairobi Foam Lotion?



Nyssa28 I purchased Nairobi Foam and It's a 10 Leave in from my local bss. I have seen It's a 10 being sold at Wal-Mart and Target as well.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> Under the dryer for the first time in 2 weeks! Loved washing my hair today, won't be going 2 weeks again unless I have to.
> 
> Does anybody use edge control on their sets? I usually bun and wear a headband, or embrace the messy bun look, but I need a more professional look for the next 8 weeks and I want my bun to be more sleek. Since I obviously don't want to flat iron my roots I bought some cheap edge control (Got2Be) from Walmart. Should I apply it in the morning after I moisturize/seal? Do I need to apply it every day? Will I get gross build up by Friday morning??



I used to use the Curls passion fruit edge control when I wanted that slick, no fly away look. I don't M&S my roots, so I have no advice about that. However I did apply it before bed or whenever I had like 20 or so mins to wear a scarf. The scarf really gives hair the time and pressure to lay down. 

Mine would last 2 maybe 3 days before i needed to reapply.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2014)

I need something with better hold for my sets.  I used It's a 10 on one side and It's a 10  plus Carol's Daughter Blow Dry cream on the other side to set my hair on Curlformers.  The Its a 10 side didn't set really. There was a little curl, but mainly just poof.  The carol's daughter side had more curl, but that was gone after like an hour...sigh.  On the upside, both sides are really soft.  I would take a picture, but all that is left is a curly fro.

Thankfully, my real goal for this set was a trim.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 26, 2014)

Would you rather a foam or a gel?


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I need something with better hold for my sets.  I used It's a 10 on one side and It's a 10  plus Carol's Daughter Blow Dry cream on the other side to set my hair on Curlformers.  The Its a 10 side didn't set really. There was a little curl, but mainly just poof.  The carol's daughter side had more curl, but that was gone after like an hour...sigh.  On the upside, both sides are really soft.  I would take a picture, but all that is left is a curly fro.  Thankfully, my real goal for this set was a trim.



Can you use serums for frizz control?


----------



## uofmpanther (May 26, 2014)

[USER=328439 said:
			
		

> Blairx0[/USER];20122577]Would you rather a foam or a gel?



A foam is probably easier to clean out of the curlformers


----------



## Blairx0 (May 26, 2014)

I dont have much experience with foam as I could never get just the right amount. But I know I don't like the jane Carter foam, but had fewer issues with the Nubian Heritage foam.


----------



## uofmpanther (May 27, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I dont have much experience with foam as I could never get just the right amount. But I know I don't like the jane Carter foam, but had fewer issues with the Nubian Heritage foam.



Thanks!  I thinks it's time for me to try the Nubian Heritage.   Jack Carter's didn't work for me


----------



## Blairx0 (May 31, 2014)

Setting today for the first time in 10 days. I am going to get back on my weekly schedule because my hair was ick this go round. 

The DC I used was no good either, so I don't have high hopes for this set, but my hair is clean and hopefully my leave in will get my thru the week with moisture


----------



## Destiny9109 (May 31, 2014)

I plan on getting back in this challenge soon. I'm in love with my new flatiron a little TOO much lol. As soon as I purchase a good leave in and Keracare foam. I tried the Nairobi but hated it, my hopes were so high for that one.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 31, 2014)

I got the CWK plates! So excited. I hope that Kelechi makes longer plates soon though. The long plates are only 10 inches long, which is pretty short IMO. My hair is about 10-12 inches long, scraping BSL. I plan to double-up on plates to get my ends. Unless she makes longer plates in the future, she may lose out on naturals with longer hair. 

toaster re edge control- I usually embrace the frizzy, curly look  On days I need a more slick look, I'll first *lightly* oil my edges with vatika frosting. Then, I smooth a little kinky curly gel over that, and brush my edges with a toothbrush. I tie it down with a scarf, and I get dressed, eat or whatever, then take it off before I get to work. 

also, ladies i am hooked on naptural85's flexirod set! I love it. I've done it nearly every night for the past 2 weeks. I like the look more than my fresh curlformer sets. The curl pattern looks more realistic and it "bounces" more instead of "flowing" like my curlformer curls (hard to describe). when I do her flexirod set, it looks like the curls are my own, if that makes sense- it doesn't look like I did a rollerset. 

I don't preserve my curls the way she does though. I don't like how stretched out and ragged my curls look preserving it the way naptural85 does. instead, I'll usually put 4 or 5 flexirods in the front of my head so it looks fresh, then I leave the middle and the back of my hair as is -- no wrapping, no pincurling, no nothing. I put a satin bonnet on and go to bed!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (May 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> I got the CWK plates! So excited. I hope that Kelechi makes longer plates soon though. The long plates are only 10 inches long, which is pretty short IMO. My hair is about 10-12 inches long, scraping BSL. I plan to double-up on plates to get my ends. Unless she makes longer plates in the future, she may lose out on naturals with longer hair.
> 
> toaster re edge control- I usually embrace the frizzy, curly look  On days I need a more slick look, I'll first *lightly* oil my edges with vatika frosting. Then, I smooth a little kinky curly gel over that, and brush my edges with a toothbrush. I tie it down with a scarf, and I get dressed, eat or whatever, then take it off before I get to work.
> 
> ...



Are the plates being sent out already?


----------



## GettingKinky (May 31, 2014)

coilyhaircutie- I can't wait to see your results with the plates!  I want to get some, but I've been in love with my braidouts lately.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (May 31, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow nah, not yet- they'll be sent out in august. she reached her goal of $8,000, which is amazing, and now she can start production. i'll be sure to use them and post pictures as soon as i do! super stoked 

GettingKinky aw thanks! i can't wait to see and share my results too! lol. and i feel you on rocking a style that you love. i'm telling you, naptural85's flexirod set is my go-to staple nowaways. i love it. i'm even considering skipping wash day tomorrow and waiting til next weekend just so i can do her flexirod set all week long to work. i think my favorite thing about the style is that it's predictable- it always comes out looking the way i want it to


----------



## toaster (May 31, 2014)

The CWK update on kinky hair is pretty amazing I think. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tes-straighten-hair-without-heat/posts/861987


----------



## toaster (Jun 1, 2014)

I was supposed to set today but I did a wash and go instead. It's super cute I think. I finally used Knot Today and Kinky Curly Curling Custard as a set. I remember when I was transitioning in 2008-2010 I couldn't WAIT to use those products, but by the time I was totally natural I had a million other products to try. 4 years later I find they actually are quite awesome. Who knew.


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm rollersetting today with redken antisnap leave in....my first time trying it.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2014)

toaster said:


> The CWK update on kinky hair is pretty amazing I think.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...tes-straighten-hair-without-heat/posts/861987



Thanks for posting. That is what I was expecting. I would think the texture  would come out the same as if you did a curlformer set but without all the hassle and the curls. It's the same principle.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thanks for posting. That is what I was expecting. I would think the texture  would come out the same as if you did a curlformer set but without all the hassle and the curls. It's the same principle.



Same here. Looks like a combed out set. I  need to see a ful head completed


----------



## Destiny9109 (Jun 1, 2014)

Why have I never tried ponytail rollersetting before? It's so much freaking easier! Especially since I'm not that many weeks post relaxer and just prefer a "bump"at the ends of my hair.

Oh, and I didn't care for the antisnap because it made my hair dull. There was no broken hair during the comb out, but I hate dull hair lol


----------



## GeminiGem (Jun 1, 2014)

Destiny9109 said:


> Why have I never tried ponytail rollersetting before? It's so much freaking easier! Especially since I'm not that many weeks post relaxer and just prefer a "bump"at the ends of my hair.



I love them!!!! Finally putting all those rollers to use.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 3, 2014)

Used flexi rods to help give my ponytail some life. After my previous set I combed my hair in small sections and trimmed. After I pulled it up moisturized my news ends and set them on flexi rods. My bangs hate to be pulled back so I twisted them while the flexi rods sets and layer unraveled and pinned then back


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 3, 2014)

So cute!! Blairx0


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 7, 2014)

i know i'm late but... cute pony!! Blairx0 love the little curls at the end


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 7, 2014)

Took my braids down a few days ago and decided to rock my hair in it's curly state. Why oh why did I do that? My hair looks ok but feels dry and rough...so not the smooth hair I get from setting and with shrinkage it's like half of its true length. Needless to say, next wash I'll be back to setting....which will be sooner rather than later! I know if I were to rock my natural curls on a regular basis that I would retain 0 length....the constant touching, washing, pulling, moisturizing etc to get it to act right is so counterproductive.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 8, 2014)

lulu97 I will look forward to your sets! How is the new addition?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> lulu97 I will look forward to your sets! How is the new addition?



Blairx0 He's amazing and I'm sooooo in love with him! I'm learning to adjust everything around his schedule....but I do it gladly. 

He sleeps with his face pressed against his bassinet.  Thank God it has mesh sides so he can breathe. lol


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 8, 2014)

lulu97 he's an angel! such a cutie pie.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jun 8, 2014)

just finished doing a curlformer set. guess what- a few sections of my hair are poking out the curlformers! I used the 14 inch extra long spiral (orange & pink) set. most of my hair is at the end of the curlformers, and about 3 sections are actually sticking out. I think I have another two months before it's time to give this curlformers to my sister. I'm kinda bummed I have to drop cash on another curlformer spiral set, but EXCITED bc this means my hair is growing!  even though it doesn't look like it's longer at all lol. I guess that's since I always wear it curly. plan to do a straight hair length check in August after I get my CWK plates.


----------



## n_vizion (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi ladies! After trying and failing miserably at air drying, I'm back to roller setting.  It was a challenge at times roller setting texlaxed hair.  Especially deep into my stretch. So I added an extra step where I use my conditioning flat iron on each section after misting with leave-in before rolling.  The difference in my hair is pretty amazing.  I'm now back to setting regularly.  Hopefully I can regain some of the length I may have lost during the air drying debacle.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 8, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Blairx0 He's amazing and I'm sooooo in love with him! I'm learning to adjust everything around his schedule....but I do it gladly.
> 
> He sleeps with his face pressed against his bassinet.  Thank God it has mesh sides so he can breathe. lol



Omgosh he is adorable lu! Congrats   I've been out of this thread for a minute and hadn't realized you already had DS!


----------



## toaster (Jun 8, 2014)

I've missed so much! I've still been stretching my hair but a la naptural85 with twists. Once I stop my internship in July I'll go back to sets. I miss them!

Congratulations lulu97!!!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 8, 2014)

Congrats lulu97. He's adorable!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 8, 2014)

Under the dryer now with a flexi rod set! Feels good to be back doing what I loooooooveee! Now if only I can snap my fingers and this hair be dry.....


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 8, 2014)

I forgot to report that I set my hair on Wednesday with the snap and go rollers and two flexi rods because I needed more rollers. Looking frizzy now because I moisturize yesterday smh


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Blairx0 He's amazing and I'm sooooo in love with him! I'm learning to adjust everything around his schedule....but I do it gladly.
> 
> He sleeps with his face pressed against his bassinet.  Thank God it has mesh sides so he can breathe. lol



Awww, how wonderful. Such a sweetie!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2014)

The results of my flexi-rod set from yesterday. Last night I took the flexi's out and pineappled the curls for bed. This morning, separated and fluffed.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 9, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> The results of my flexi-rod set my yesterday. Last night I took the flexi's out and pineappled the curls for bed. This morning, separated and fluffed.



This is so gorgeous Lu!


----------



## GettingKinky (Jun 9, 2014)

lulu97- gorgeous!!  Your sets always look so perfect. 


I want 10 years of practice type results without doing the 10 years of practice. (whine whine)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 9, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> lulu97- gorgeous!!  Your sets always look so perfect.  I want 10 years of practice type results without doing the 10 years of practice. (whine whine)


 GettingKinky Thanks Sis but Girrrrrrl this was my first full set with flexi rods on wet hair. I was not expecting it to come out like it did! lol I can def see this being my spring/summer style. Gonna wear it down a few days, then do some updo's..next week I want to turn it into a bantu knot out.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm on a flexi rod kick so I'm gonna be coming up in here a little more often.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 9, 2014)

lulu97

Your new addition looks yummy!  I just want to eat him up.  Congratulations!

As always, your hair and flexi set are slammin'!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 9, 2014)

lulu97

You are striking gold on all fronts: Great hair adorable baby 

well done!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 10, 2014)

lulu97, congrats! He's a cutie.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 10, 2014)

My hair is crying out for a set but I have yet to make any flax seed gel and o refuse to set with anything else


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 11, 2014)

My flexi rod set from Sunday is still holding up. I've been applying a small amount of argan oil each night before putting it in a pineapple.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 12, 2014)

I got weave checked today y'all!!!! Took my son to get his braces tightened and the only black receptionist pulled me to the side and asked me which hair store did I buy my "hair piece" from. At first I thought she was trying to be funny cause Lawd the front of my hair was frizzy and looked so different then the bouncy curls in my ponytail but she was dead serious. I was like "this is all me"! She was like OMG, it's so pretty...and proceeded to touch it. I didn't mind until I heard one of the teeth on my banana clip pop off! It was a struggle to get it to snap this morning. lol Anyway here is my banana clip ponytail she was drooling over.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu97 you deserve that compliment and more. I have to get my life together and set pronto.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jun 12, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I got weave checked today y'all!!!! Took my son to get his braces tightened and the only black receptionist pulled me to the side and asked me which hair store did I buy my "hair piece" from. At first I thought she was trying to be funny cause Lawd the front of my hair was frizzy and looked so different then the bouncy curls in my ponytail but she was dead serious. I was like "this is all me"! She was like OMG, it's so pretty...and proceeded to touch it. I didn't mind until I heard one of the teeth on my banana clip pop off! It was a struggle to get it to snap this morning. lol Anyway here is my banana clip ponytail she was drooling over.



When my hair grows up I want you to do my hair lol! Very lovely


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Trying to get my life together. Sleeping in Dabkur enriched coconut oil and finally setting tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 14, 2014)

Did a  rollerset yesterday and slept in those red magnetic rollers (so uncomfortable ) and wrapped my hairs.  I did see any frizz while wrapping.  I used a lot of mousse so my hair will hold up very well this week


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 14, 2014)

Finally under the dryer...my hair needed this


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 15, 2014)

I bought a pack of orange flexirods for $3. I slept in them last night and today I had big bouncy curls. I work at Chili's so I had to throw it up in a bun for work. The bun stretched my curls a bit, but ut still has lots of body. Im going to start sleeping in my flexirods every other day. First day curls are tight. Second day curls are looser


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 15, 2014)

I'll start slowly exercising this week, so hair will be in a bun until wash day. Thinking of washing and doing another Flexi rod set on Friday, as I have a wedding to attend on Saturday...want it to be nice and fresh!


----------



## divachyk (Jun 15, 2014)

I will either flexi or roller set today.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 15, 2014)

Okay Ladies, I have four white mesh rollers in my hair as a test.  I still haven't bought a LCL Dryer, so I'm testing to see what will happen if I air dry with the Italian rollers.  I need my hair stretched for the Summer Solstice, so I can dust.  I used Keracare Hair Foam on one, Redken Anti Snap on another, and It's a Ten LI on the other two.

If this lil' experiment is not a complete failure, I'll do an air dried roller set to get my hair stretched.  If I turn up with a Curlformer set you will be able to deduce what happened.

ETA: Trying to avoid breaking out the flat iron, but I will if I have to.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 15, 2014)

^^ good luck! If you give it the time it may work. Report back!


----------



## JRiley (Jun 16, 2014)

I did a roller set for this first time since going natural and I used the orange perm rods.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 16, 2014)

JRiley said:


> I did a roller set for this first time since going natural and I used the orange perm rods.



I turned out really nice!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 16, 2014)

Ummmmmm see what had happened was...I wore my pineapple out in public the other day...and I had 0 cares to give. lol  

Next time I'm gonna do a french braid leading up towards the pineapple in the back and turn it into a style.


----------



## JRiley (Jun 16, 2014)

I used these products: shea butter leave in. I used the leave in after washing and did about ten twist and let air dry for about 30 mins. Then, I mixed the two setting lotions and some EO together and saturated my hair with it, then roller set away!


----------



## JRiley (Jun 16, 2014)

I used these products: shea butter leave in. I used the leave in after washing and did about ten twist and let air dry for about 30 mins. Then, I mixed the two setting lotions and some EO together and saturated my hair with it, then roller set away!

View attachment 265349


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 16, 2014)

lulu97 that pineapple is everything

JRiley nice work. How did you style?


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 16, 2014)

I went to the beach today. I had curls when I got there (flexirods), but by the time I left my hair got beachy and wavy so I put it in a bun.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 17, 2014)

Okay, the experiment with the four white mesh rollers was a success.  However, I need a hair dryer.  It took entirely too long for those four sections of hair that I rolled up to dry   So, I'll be doing a Curlformer set with It's a Ten Miracle LI when I rinse out my DC.

I'll post pix when the set is dry.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 19, 2014)

My hair has been marinating in coconut oil and deep conditioner all day in preparation for setting tomorrow. 

My last flexi rod set, I used 2 leave in's and a foam wrap lotion and my curls were so moisturized, bouncy and lasted for quite some time. I still noticed I had actual curls from the set today when I was removing shed hair. I'm going to be purchasing different brands of foam wrap over the next few months to narrow down which ones I like best. I stole back CD Macadamia foam from my daughter so I'll use that for my next few sets (even regular roller sets and wear the curls) I'm excited to have a reason to try some new stuff cause I hardly ever do.


----------



## winona (Jun 20, 2014)

Thought y'all ladles could appreciate.  My husband fell out laughing when he came home and found my 1 year old getting prepped for parents night.  She was so content


I used Nairobi wrap foam.  On already moisturized hair.  Washed-conditioned it yesterday and today rewet with water


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2014)

winona said:


> Thought y'all ladles could appreciate.  My husband fell out laughing when he came home and found my 1 year old getting prepped for parents night.  She was so content
> 
> 
> I used Nairobi wrap foam.  On already moisturized hair.  Washed-conditioned it yesterday and today rewet with water



Aw so cute.


----------



## winona (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks  faithVA it got real when he tried to touch her do and she swatted him lmbo


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 20, 2014)

All rolled up and just got under the hot box dryer. 

Got all the essentials.
Snacks: buttery salty popcorn and cold large sweet tea.
No shirt on and a fan blowing directly in my face. Hubby keeps walking through the room whistling. lol

I'll post results in a few days as I wont separate the curls until I'm ready to wear it out. I'll just use the pineapple method until then. Anybody setting this weekend?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 20, 2014)

winona

Adorable! Got to teach them when they are young the magic of the Rollerset


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 20, 2014)

winona said:


> Thought y'all ladles could appreciate.  My husband fell out laughing when he came home and found my 1 year old getting prepped for parents night.  She was so content  I used Nairobi wrap foam.  On already moisturized hair.  Washed-conditioned it yesterday and today rewet with water



Awww look at your big girl with her rollers!!! She's too adorable.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 20, 2014)

I plan to set tomorrow and I may have to go shirtless like some other ladies as to not melt


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jun 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> All rolled up and just got under the hot box dryer.
> 
> Got all the essentials.
> Snacks: buttery salty popcorn and cold large sweet tea.
> ...



I will do a ponytail rollerset lulu97


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 20, 2014)

winona How do you like the Nairobi wrap foam? Does it have nice hold but leaves the hair soft? I don't like captain crunch hair. lol
Where did you purchase from?


----------



## winona (Jun 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> winona How do you like the Nairobi wrap foam? Does it have nice hold but leaves the hair soft? I don't like captain crunch hair. lol Where did you purchase from?



I like the wrap it didn't give much hold at all but that could have been do to her deep moisture routine.  I layer leave in and butter generously after washing and conditioning then put her hair in 2 French braids to dry.  Once dry I spray with aloe mix and lather another light coating of leave in and butter.  I literally don't have to moisturize for an entire week.  I'm going to try it on my hair this week and will give an update.

I got it at a bss when visiting family in nc


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> winona How do you like the Nairobi wrap foam? Does it have nice hold but leaves the hair soft? I don't like captain crunch hair. lol Where did you purchase from?



I had a dream that this was the stuff I needed and would make my hair like a dream


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 21, 2014)

The proclaim mousse was okay, just that. Okay. Being that I'm trying to be a frugal college student I wanted to try something cheaper than my trusted Nairobi. I might try a few more before I just decide to stick with what's efficient. Suggestions for BSS setting foams and mousses ladies?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 21, 2014)

^^^^^Yeah I've been hearing so many good things about the Nairobi. I texted my stylist for suggestions and she suggested Nairobi & Keracare. So I'm going to buy those 2 next. My sister uses one by BB and IC Fantasia so since they are cheap I'll also try those. I have one by Carol's Daughter as well as Giovanni. Excited to buy everything!!! I haven't tried the Giovanni yet but the CD is really good. Man, I'll probably have 5 foam wraps in rotation by the time all this is over. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 21, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> ^^^^^Yeah I've been hearing so many good things about the Nairobi. I texted my stylist for suggestions and she suggested Nairobi & Keracare. So I'm going to buy those 2 next. My sister uses one by BB and IC Fantasia so since they are cheap I'll also try those. I have one by Carol's Daughter as well as Giovanni. Excited to buy everything!!! I haven't tried the Giovanni yet but the CD is really good. Man, I'll probably have 5 foam wraps in rotation by the time all this is over. lol



I heard about the keracare and Nairobi, that they are good. The carols daughter made my hair a nightmare; it might have been the glycerin. I haven't used IC in a long time but it never failed me in the past. I'll probably just order the Nairobi online since I don't feel like walking to the BSS right now.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jun 21, 2014)

I used to use keracare and motions regularly.  I just bought Nubian Heritage to try because I heard good things.

I hated Jane Carter's


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 21, 2014)

The result of my flexi rod set. One of my curls feel loose from the pineapple and got smooshed last night. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 21, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I heard about the keracare and Nairobi, that they are good. The carols daughter made my hair a nightmare; it might have been the glycerin. I haven't used IC in a long time but it never failed me in the past. I'll probably just order the Nairobi online since I don't feel like walking to the BSS right now.


  I had every intention on going to a beauty supply store that sales salon brands not too far from my house to see if they have that Nairobi foam but laziness set in by the time I was done grocery shopping. I know I've seen Keracare and IC Fantasia there before.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 21, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> I used to use keracare and motions regularly.  I just bought Nubian Heritage to try because I heard good things.  I hated Jane Carter's



uofmpanther I'm noticing a lot of people not liking the Jane Carter. How's the Nubian Heritage?

I'm not too picky when it comes to ingredients but I want to stay away from any foams with alcohol and preferably protein too high up on the ingredient list.


----------



## toaster (Jun 21, 2014)

Setting my hair in twists over the weekend and wearing a twist out bun has been so easy while I've been busy. My hair is still stretched, doesn't shrink up on itself, and is super easy to detangle the next week.

I know I'll go back to rollers eventually, but maybe I'll wait until the Fall. Really both ways achieve the goals I'm looking for.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 22, 2014)

Not exactly in any length challenges, so I'mma update this in here so I can come back and look at it later 

I measured my bangs/crown layers to see how much my hair has grown this past year as well as how many inches I have left of highlights. The end of July will be a year since I had my last color touchup so I'm 1 month shy of tracking the full year's growth. Close enough lol

Bangs: grew 6.5 inches. 6.2 inches of color. Total length 12.7
Top crown: grew 7 inches. 8.5 inches of color. Total length 15.5 inches
Back crown: grew 7.3 inches. 9.2 inches of color. Total length 16.5

I think the growth boost was probably due to pregnancy but I'm curious to track it again for a full year just to see. So I'm going on a personal 1 year hair, body, baby wellness challenge to monitor my hair growth and to snap my body back to pre pregnancy status. I'll be 6 weeks postpartum on July 6th so I'll start then. 

The ribbons are how long my highlights are. I had dreams of trimming all the color to go jet black but after looking at how long these ribbons are, I changed my mind like lightning fast. The colored areas are still in good health, ends A-ok and not splitting so to trim it off would be cray cray to me. I have decided instead to dust that area as needed and double the total length, so the layers can fall past my shoulders, arm pits, then mid-back respectively.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 22, 2014)

lulu97

Thank you for the ribbon idea!  I'm going to try that the next time I measure.  My cloth measuring tape is missing and the metal thing got caught in my hair from the household one 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dc has been rinsed out and I am under the dryer. My last few sets haven't been that's great, but I feel confident this one is better. I was much more careful


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rollers are out and flexi rods are in.

I plan to do an update next week ala lulu97. I am also not in a lengeth challenege, but have seen my hair really change with consistent rollersetting. 

I will also do a roll call as cone next week we will be half through the challenge! I am so shocked...time is flying


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ignore that oil that makes me look so shiny. By moring I swear it turns into dew not the greasy mess it appears to be


----------



## Beautified16 (Jun 23, 2014)

Saturday night I steamed with Coconut oil and joico moisture balm. Then I washed my hair with Kerastase Bain De Force and then I steamed again with Keracare Humecto.
I applied my leave ins which consisted of It's A 10, Jane Carter Revitalizing Leave in, Lacio Lacio and Kerastase Oleo Relax Serum. I also used Jane Carter's Wrap Lotion. My hair came out really soft.

Pictures did not do my hair justice so I didn't add them. Maybe next time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 23, 2014)

Last night's prep and today's hair before the rain came


----------



## winona (Jun 25, 2014)

Update the Nairobi foam performed well on its own.  I set my hair with phyto ends serum, very light leave in and the Nairobi setting foam.  I got touchable soft hold.  I normally just do sets to reduce SSKs and splits though so this will be good for when I actually want to wear my curls


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 25, 2014)

winona said:


> Update the Nairobi foam performed well on its own.  I set my hair with phyto ends serum, very light leave in and the Nairobi setting foam.  I got touchable soft hold.  I normally just do sets to reduce SSKs and splits though so this will be good for when I actually want to wear my curls



Thanks for the review! I may try to get my hands on some come fall when I plan to wear my curls. Right now it is a bit too hot


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 27, 2014)

I really want to join this challenge but I am very new to setting. I have 3c fine hair that loves protein. I have no idea where to start product wise. I have tried lotta body (blue one) but no success. I have roller set twice in my life and my routine was to wash , condition, deep condition, rinse then apply creamy leave in, seal strand with hemp seed oil and aloe mixture, then set with either diluted lottabody or eco styler. Each time it was a hot, crunchy, oily, mess. Does anyone have any product / technique  suggestions? Thanks so much!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jun 27, 2014)

Im going to do a twist out with sponge rollers on the ends. Next week I plan to set my hair with magnetic rollers, but I have so many questions. I have tangly hair. Chi silk infusion gives me slip while setting, but im wondering if I can use evoo before I set also?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 27, 2014)

^^^ I think it depends on your hair porsosity level. I cant use oil heavily when I set because my hair won't dry. I can use a touch of grape seed oil if I need it, but I normally restrict oils to the DC/pre poo phase


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 27, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I really want to join this challenge but I am very new to setting. I have 3c fine hair that loves protein. I have no idea where to start product wise. I have tried lotta body (blue one) but no success. I have roller set twice in my life and my routine was to wash , condition, deep condition, rinse then apply creamy leave in, seal strand with hemp seed oil and aloe mixture, then set with either diluted lottabody or eco styler. Each time it was a hot, crunchy, oily, mess. Does anyone have any product / technique  suggestions? Thanks so much!



When using lotta body the dilution is really important to avoid crunch. You may want to be careful before you get to that stage. 

Sealing on wet hair may make your hair stringy because there is just so much product weight. Eco styler gave me some flakes because it just wouldn't absorb. When i first started setting i just used water until I learned my hair and then I started adding products. I realized I was inviting needs. My hair did need all that oil, it didn't need a cone heavy serum, it didn't need a million steps. My hair needed products it could drink in thin layers so it could drink quickly and to be sealed during the week. 

good luck!


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 27, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> When using lotta body the dilution is really important to avoid crunch. You may want to be careful before you get to that stage.
> 
> Sealing on wet hair may make your hair stringy because there is just so much product weight. Eco styler gave me some flakes because it just wouldn't absorb. When i first started setting i just used water until I learned my hair and then I started adding products. I realized I was inviting needs. My hair did need all that oil, it didn't need a cone heavy serum, it didn't need a million steps. My hair needed products it could drink in thin layers so it could drink quickly and to be sealed during the week.
> 
> good luck!



OMG! Thank you for responding! I think I may be inviting needs as well. I have used SM Yucca and baobab leave in for years now because it never fails me in the moisture department. I love that stuff it is my grail. I use diluted hemp seed oil to seal because my hair really seems to like it.Of course this is my normal routine for braid outs. I let my hair dry for a day and then take it down. It is a bit oily but my hair stays super moist. I don't know how this all translates over to roller setting though. I am not sure what to do or how to change my routine to get a better set. Can you advise some products and a starting point of possible changes for better results. I am tossing the Lottabody. It has never really worked for me and I don't really like or feel I know how to use it. I am terrified of not sealing and using my favorite leave in. I am afraid heat will dry my hair out without them. I have heard of some people just setting on naked hair with a setting foam but like I said, that scares me. Please help if you can.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 27, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> OMG! Thank you for responding! I think I may be inviting needs as well. I have used SM Yucca and baobab leave in for years now because it never fails me in the moisture department. I love that stuff it is my grail. I use diluted hemp seed oil to seal because my hair really seems to like it.Of course this is my normal routine for braid outs. I let my hair dry for a day and then take it down. It is a bit oily but my hair stays super moist. I don't know how this all translates over to roller setting though. I am not sure what to do or how to change my routine to get a better set. Can you advise some products and a starting point of possible changes for better results. I am tossing the Lottabody. It has never really worked for me and I don't really like or feel I know how to use it. I am terrified of not sealing and using my favorite leave in. I am afraid heat will dry my hair out without them. I have heard of some people just setting on naked hair with a setting foam but like I said, that scares me. Please help if you can.




I say stick with your favorite products but adjust your amounts. Indirect heat allows your hair to almost steam in products, so you would be using less than if you were air drying. 

Add water to your leave in if it is thick and just add one thin layer. I would save the oil sealing on dry hair or put some on my hands to finger comb the curls. 

Indirect heat helps my products penetrate as opposed to drying my hair out


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 27, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I say stick with your favorite products but adjust your amounts. Indirect heat allows your hair to almost steam in products, so you would be using less than if you were air drying.  Add water to your leave in if it is thick and just add one thin layer. I would save the oil sealing on dry hair or put some on my hands to finger comb the curls.  Indirect heat helps my products penetrate as opposed to drying my hair out



Thank you thank you! So after washing and deep conditioning. You suggest lightly applying my leave in using a setting products and rolling. Right? Did I get it all? What product would you suggest to me for setting the hair?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> I really want to join this challenge but I am very new to setting. I have 3c fine hair that loves protein. I have no idea where to start product wise. I have tried lotta body (blue one) but no success. I have roller set twice in my life and my routine was to wash , condition, deep condition, rinse then apply creamy leave in, seal strand with hemp seed oil and aloe mixture, then set with either diluted lottabody or eco styler. Each time it was a hot, crunchy, oily, mess. Does anyone have any product / technique  suggestions? Thanks so much!



curlytwirly06

My suggestion would be to keep your wash process the same but trim down everything thereafter. Maybe ditch everything but the creamy leave in..and just use a water bottle to set. Especially ditch the eco styler. 

When it comes to roller setting and products, my rule of thumb is to use a heavy hand before washing and a light hand after washing. The washing/conditioning process is where most of your moisture will come from to sustain the set until the next wash day and the setting process is just to tame and mold the hair. 

Your first few times will not be perfect but the more you do it the better you will get. Focus on technique now and products later.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> Im going to do a twist out with sponge rollers on the ends. Next week I plan to set my hair with magnetic rollers, but I have so many questions. I have tangly hair. Chi silk infusion gives me slip while setting, but im wondering if I can use evoo before I set also?



Prettymetty I would do one or the other but not both. Maybe try the Chi this set and the olive oil on your next set. That way you can tell how they work alone and if you should combine them...they just seem like they would serve the same purpose.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2014)

curlytwirly06 said:


> OMG! Thank you for responding! I think I may be inviting needs as well. I have used SM Yucca and baobab leave in for years now because it never fails me in the moisture department. I love that stuff it is my grail. I use diluted hemp seed oil to seal because my hair really seems to like it.Of course this is my normal routine for braid outs. I let my hair dry for a day and then take it down. It is a bit oily but my hair stays super moist. I don't know how this all translates over to roller setting though. I am not sure what to do or how to change my routine to get a better set. Can you advise some products and a starting point of possible changes for better results. I am tossing the Lottabody. It has never really worked for me and I don't really like or feel I know how to use it. I am terrified of not sealing and using my favorite leave in. I am afraid heat will dry my hair out without them. I have heard of some people just setting on naked hair with a setting foam but like I said, that scares me. Please help if you can.



Does the SM leave in provide you slip while your hair is wet? If so then def stick with it since your hair responds well to it. Slip is very important in helping you get your hair to lie smooth and flat on the roller. You can also leave no product in your hair after washing, put your leave-in in a water bottle diluted really well with water and only use that to set, then spray each section well before adding it to the roller. If it makes you feel better, you can even add a few drops of your hemp oil to the mixture. HTH


----------



## curlytwirly06 (Jun 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Does the SM leave in provide you slip while your hair is wet? If so then def stick with it since your hair responds well to it. Slip is very important in helping you get your hair to lie smooth and flat on the roller. You can also leave no product in your hair after washing, put your leave-in in a water bottle diluted really well with water and only use that to set, then spray each section well before adding it to the roller. If it makes you feel better, you can even add a few drops of your hemp oil to the mixture. HTH



Your wonderful. Thank you.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 27, 2014)

lulu97,

What size flexi rods did you use for your set?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> lulu97,  What size flexi rods did you use for your set?



Saludable84 I'm not 100% sure of the size but the colors are purple and gray. I think I used about 20.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 27, 2014)

My hair is one week old today and the frizz monster is starting to visit...especially towards my roots. Gonna be a busy weekend full of festivities with the family, so I was thinking of turning this into a nice french braid but decided against it since I'm really enjoying the curls. I'll just rock my staple banana clip pony until wash day next week.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Saludable84 I'm not 100% sure of the size but the colors are purple and gray. I think I used about 20.



Ok. I have those sizes. I didn't know if you made them big and pulled them apart or made them small. I will try. 

Thank you!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2014)

This is a hard thing to admit....Giovanni Direct leave in gives me more slip and moisture than my beloved It's a 10. However, together they are like magic!!! I haven't used a comb in over a month because of them and my flexi sets are still smooth as ever. Unfortunately, I don't need 2 leave in's and the Giovanni is def in the lead...plus it defines my curls. I am slowly falling in love with all things Giovanni.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 28, 2014)

I woke up like this....


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 28, 2014)

I pretty much liked the flexi rods as it is easier to apply them, but not less time IMO then rollers. I used my beloved Inphenom spray with Dominican Magic Thermal Heat Protectant which has cones and amino acids, but it liquid and comes in a spray bottle. My curls are really soft. Next time, I will use smaller rods in the crown area versus regular sized ones. They haven't fell yet either. 

I'm scared I might become addicted to this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 28, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I pretty much liked the flexi rods as it is easier to apply them, but not less time IMO then rollers. I used my beloved Inphenom spray with Dominican Magic Thermal Heat Protectant which has cones and amino acids, but it liquid and comes in a spray bottle. My curls are really soft. Next time, I will use smaller rods in the crown area versus regular sized ones. They haven't fell yet either.  I'm scared I might become addicted to this.



Your results are beautiful! Saludable84 Yes flexi rod sets are addictive. They get my roots so much straighter than traditional sets too. I'm in love with flexi's. I'll reserve my traditional sets for when I want to show more length.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Your results are beautiful! Saludable84 Yes flexi rod sets are addictive. They get my roots so much straighter than traditional sets too. I'm in love with flexi's. I'll reserve my traditional sets for when I want to show more length.



I'm interested in seeing how long they last first. But I wouldn't mind doing it weekly.


----------



## alove15 (Jun 29, 2014)

Better late than never! I've been getting some great tips from this thread  
>Current hair length: I have a v cut. Shorter layers are SL. Longer layers are APL.  >Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed  >Current Setting method and styling choices: Mohawk w/ magnetic rollers. Occasional curlformers.   
>Current Setting products: 
Leave-ins: Fermodyl 619, Darcy's sweet cocoa bean cream 
Serum: chi silk infusion 
Foam: Jane carter Wrap and Roll 
I use a leave-in then either serum or foam depending on the hold I want.   
>Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  Less direct heat use. Healthy ends. Increased time between trims. Quicker setting time.  I've noticed less dryness and tangling since roller setting weekly.   
>How long do you plan to set?: as long as possible  
Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 29, 2014)

Welcome aboard alove15!

Iook forward to seeing your sets. I use Darcy's daily leave in for my sets and love it. It is just thin enough while being just thick enough. How do you like using the sweet cocoa cream?


----------



## alove15 (Jun 29, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Welcome aboard alove15!
> 
> Iook forward to seeing your sets. I use Darcy's daily leave in for my sets and love it. It is just thin enough while being just thick enough. How do you like using the sweet cocoa cream?



Thanks for the welcome! I find it really moisturizing and as long as I'm light handed it doesn't weigh me down. It could do with a bit more slip though so I probably won't be repurchasing after I use it up.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 29, 2014)

alove15 said:


> Better late than never! I've been getting some great tips from this thread  >Current hair length: I have a v cut. Shorter layers are SL. Longer layers are APL.  >Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: relaxed  >Current Setting method and styling choices: Mohawk w/ magnetic rollers. Occasional curlformers. >Current Setting products: Leave-ins: Fermodyl 619, Darcy's sweet cocoa bean cream Serum: chi silk infusion Foam: Jane carter Wrap and Roll I use a leave-in then either serum or foam depending on the hold I want. >Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  Less direct heat use. Healthy ends. Increased time between trims. Quicker setting time.  I've noticed less dryness and tangling since roller setting weekly. >How long do you plan to set?: as long as possible Post a beginning picture:



Welcome Lady! I look forward to your future sets and picking up tips from you as well.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 29, 2014)

Got my DC in and plan to set later on in the afternoon.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 29, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Got my DC in and plan to set later on in the afternoon.



Did you set yet?

I did Bantu knots to preserve this twist out


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 29, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Did you set yet?
> 
> I did Bantu knots to preserve this twist out



I set, blow dried, lightly blow dried and am too sweaty to be in the camera. But in the morning I will be all in here with pics


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> lulu97;20266803[/USER]]This is a hard thing to admit....Giovanni Direct leave in gives me more slip and moisture than my beloved It's a 10. However, together they are like magic!!! I haven't used a comb in over a month because of them and my flexi sets are still smooth as ever. Unfortunately, I don't need 2 leave in's and the Giovanni is def in the lead...plus it defines my curls. I am slowly falling in love with all things Giovanni.



I don't understand. If they are magic together, then why not keep them both?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I don't understand. If they are magic together, then why not keep them both?



I just don't see the need to have 2 leave in's when one works  better than the other...seems wasteful to me. i guess you can tell I'm soooo not a product junkie. lol I'll continue to use both until the It's a 10 is done and I prob wont repurchase


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jun 30, 2014)

Having a bad hair day. My hair is big, undefined and disrespectful. Soon as I get home, this junk is going in a bun for the rest of the week. We went to the beach over the weekend and even though I didn't get in the water, my hair looks like it did.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I just don't see the need to have 2 leave in's when one works  better than the other...seems wasteful to me. i guess you can tell I'm soooo not a product junkie. lol I'll continue to use both until the It's a 10 is done and I prob wont repurchase



Ok. I thought you were saying they worked better when they are used together versus separately. In that scenario I could see keeping both.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 30, 2014)

Took my rollers out after about 45 mind to blow dry.



I then lightly flat ironed and slept in flexi rods. Blowdrying forced me to derangle thoroughly, which was good since I never use combs. But I don't have the heart for flat ironing


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Took my rollers out after about 45 mind to blow dry.  I then lightly flat ironed and slept in flexi rods. Blowdrying forced me to derangle thoroughly, which was good since I never use combs. But I don't have the heart for flat ironing



I like the smoothness. 

At least with rollersetting, you would flatiron with super high heat.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 30, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I like the smoothness.
> 
> At least with rollersetting, you would flatiron with super high heat.



Thanks! My roots are still puffy, but such is the natural hair lfe. I had my flat iron at like 300 and was doing small sections. I then gave up and cranked it up to 400 degree but did on pass on HUGE sections ( I did the entire right side of my head in three sections. I am too lazy to flat iron


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 30, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Thanks! My roots are still puffy, but such is the natural hair lfe. I had my flat iron at like 300 and was doing small sections. I then gave up and cranked it up to 400 degree but did on pass on HUGE sections ( I did the entire right side of my head in three sections. I am too lazy to flat iron



I meant to say wouldn't


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 1, 2014)

Debating on if I want to do a flexi rod set or a traditional set this weekend. It will be 4th of July weekend...parades, bbq's, carnival & fireworks. Nevermind...flexi's win....they will keep my hair off my shoulders so I can enjoy the festivities without my hair all in the way.

I surely thought this CD macadamia foam had alcohol & protein in it, but it has neither. I was mistaking it for her serum on the website. This foam has some good stuff in it...even honey, no wonder it leaves my hair so nice. Gonna keep using it until I can get off my bum and look for the Nairobi.


----------



## alove15 (Jul 3, 2014)

I finally tried out the Sally's all purpose metal clips that slide on all the way. They are amazing! It cut down my set time because the ends of the clips weren't getting in my way.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 3, 2014)

Changed my mind about the flexi's when I saw that bantu wrap tutorial posted in a thread somewhere on the board around here. I wanna try it and I need my roots straight to do it, so I did a ponytail roller set today. 

After I got from under the dryer; I didn't want to take down the ponytails and risk that area not being dry, so I left the ponytails in and pin curled the curls. I'll take it all down tomorrow. 

Side note: I didn't realize that I have so much natural hair! Looks like most of the relaxer is in the front from the bob cut I had when I first decided to grow out my relaxer. Still not cutting it though! lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 3, 2014)

alove15 I have some of these mixed in with my regular duckbill clips. The sally's ones are so mich better!

lulu97 nice roller placement! It is I good idea to use the pre defined ponytails to pin curl. I am sure it sill come out lovely


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2014)

alove15 said:


> I finally tried out the Sally's all purpose metal clips that slide on all the way. They are amazing! It cut down my set time because the ends of the clips weren't getting in my way.



These are my fav clips! The only ones I use.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi girls, I know I haven't been on here in a while. I've been really busy lately, but I have continued setting and thought I'd check in today  I've been doing naptural85's flexirod technique a lot on my old Curlformer sets. Haven't done a perm rod set in forever because they take too long to air dry and I *cannot* sit under the dryer in this heat. Here's my flexirod set yesterday-


Not much has changed in my routine really. I started stretching out my washes a couple more weeks, since my schedule has been hectic lately but I think I may go back to weekly washes and DCs. So nothing groundbreaking or new, no new products, that's why I haven't updated as much. I can't wait til October tho so I can get my CWK plates and share my results. Til then, it's Curlformers & flexirods. Wash & repeat.


----------



## rawsilk (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey Rolla-Gals!  I've been on a bit of a setting break since I got my wash n' go thing together and started doing Mega-Tek followed by co-washes everyday. Edges filled in, NG coming in smooth and all that -- all the stuff you read in the other threads re MT.  I keep seeing post by people with W n' G regime who use a MT mix everyday.  Here's what I want to know:  if you are roller setting *and *using MT, how are you incorporating it into your regime? Using as a DC only and washing out before setting? If you are applying a mix everyday to, e.g. your scalp only, what's in your mix?  All replies are appreciated; I'm particularly interested in the mix used by those who _aren't _bone-straight.  My concerns as tex-lax who is probably moving towards totally natural:  root reversion because of the water in MT and/or yucky texture because of too much oil, white residue, etc. And of course, you know I wanna know your results.  (I keep hearing people say that they don't get dramatic growth results when they use MT as a DC versus a daily mix.)

Happy Fourth Everyone -- hope you're out there with your hair swinging!!!!


----------



## rawsilk (Jul 4, 2014)

lulu97 -- hi there, perhaps I missed it because I haven't been on here in a while but where did you get those large-size pink snap-ons?



lulu97 said:


> Changed my mind about the flexi's when I saw that bantu wrap tutorial posted in a thread somewhere on the board around here. I wanna try it and I need my roots straight to do it, so I did a ponytail roller set today.
> 
> After I got from under the dryer; I didn't want to take down the ponytails and risk that area not being dry, so I left the ponytails in and pin curled the curls. I'll take it all down tomorrow.
> 
> Side note: I didn't realize that I have so much natural hair! Looks like most of the relaxer is in the front from the bob cut I had when I first decided to grow out my relaxer. Still not cutting it though! lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> Hey Rolla-Gals!  I've been on a bit of a setting break since I got my wash n' go thing together and started doing Mega-Tek followed by co-washes everyday. Edges filled in, NG coming in smooth and all that -- all the stuff you read in the other threads re MT.  I keep seeing post by people with W n' G regime who use a MT mix everyday.  Here's what I want to know:  if you are roller setting and using MT, how are you incorporating it into your regime? Using as a DC only and washing out before setting? If you are applying a mix everyday to, e.g. your scalp only, what's in your mix?  All replies are appreciated; I'm particularly interested in the mix used by those who aren't bone-straight.  My concerns as tex-lax who is probably moving towards totally natural:  root reversion because of the water in MT and/or yucky texture because of too much oil, white residue, etc. And of course, you know I wanna know your results.  (I keep hearing people say that they don't get dramatic growth results when they use MT as a DC versus a daily mix.)  Happy Fourth Everyone -- hope you're out there with your hair swinging!!!!



When I used to use it on my scalp, I was just sure to use it closer to wash days and only once or twice within that time. I didn't have any issues with it. But my MT wasn't watery though I did add water to dilute it. I got ok results. Never used it as a DC though.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2014)

rawsilk said:


> lulu97 -- hi there, perhaps I missed it because I haven't been on here in a while but where did you get those large-size pink snap-ons?



rawsilk I purchased them from Sally's. They are by the brand Salon Care and the size is 1 3/4 inch.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 4, 2014)

I didnt get a chance to take hair pics today. Hubby and the kids were rushing me to try and get to the parade/carnival on time this morning. By the time we got home, any curl I had was ka-put and vanished, and my hair is hella dry from being out in the sun all day. I've moisturized and put it in 3 bantu knots for a few days. Bout to enjoy this food off the grill and sit in my front yard and watch the fireworks. Happy 4th my roller setting e-sisters!


----------



## Prettymetty (Jul 4, 2014)

I wanted to set on magnetic rollers today, but my dc session was a disaster. Im just going to sleep in flexirods instead  

I mixed nexxus emergencee with nexxus humectress and it got all clumpy (like cholesterol). This is why I don't mix things  I need to buy more Keracare Humecto for dcing. It was great all by itself


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2014)

I set today. Need to clarify because I saw broken hairs. Not many but enough to let me know. I used magnetic rollers and it was a breeze. I put it in a high bun because I just didn't feel like it. For real, but it's been a while since I had a nice set like today.


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 6, 2014)

Yesterday I decided to set with my magnetic rollers instead of my mesh rollers for a sleeker set. This set came out great. My ends looked so sleek. I lightly flat ironed afterwards and I plan on trimming tomorrow once I find my scissors. My hair came out extremely moisturized and I believe that is due to steaming my hair twice yesterday.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2014)

Mannnnnn being out in the sun all day on the 4th did a number on my hair. It is coco crispy dry...Sahara desert dry...Captain crunch dry...I mean parched!!!!! Never have I ever had my hair feel like this! So I had to give my hair some deep conditioning love today..moisturizing was not enough. My style was fly but no style is worth the health of my hair. I'm not a fan of co-washing but I'll def be cowashing/deep conditioning every 3-4 days to get my moisture level back up until my next real shampoo wash day in 2 weeks. I'll set at that time but until then, I'll be in braids and curly buns.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Yesterday I decided to set with my magnetic rollers instead of my mesh rollers for a sleeker set. This set came out great. My ends looked so sleek. I lightly flat ironed afterwards and I plan on trimming tomorrow once I find my scissors. My hair came out extremely moisturized and I believe that is due to steaming my hair twice yesterday.



I will be steaming twice today too! I need some of that extremely moisturized feeling hair like you Girl!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 10, 2014)

My hair has snapped back to it's normal moisturized state! I'm ready to set!!!! Maybe this weekend....


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 10, 2014)

I need to get back to setting in the worse way. Sigh. Let me go oil my scalp and make this bun last til the weekend


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 11, 2014)

On Wednesday I deep conditioned with ORS Hair Mayo & Olive Oil. I added a tsp of salt to the conditioner, which by the way made my hair extremely soft. Then I decided to set my hair with magnetic rollers because I wanted sleek ends. I have a patch of hair in the back of my head that has rough ends so I figured that the magnetic rollers could get it sleek and smooth. As well as I decided to try to go without using setting lotion. BIG MISTAKE for my hair. My end results of the set consisted of limp, sleek, stiff and greasy hair. I washed my hair the next day and setted with my curlformers. I used Nairobi Wrap Lotion. My hair came out soft and bouncy. 

I believe the reason why the first set did not go so well was because I did not use setting lotion and I did not rinse my deep conditioner out properly.

I plan on trying magnetic rollers again because it got my ends super smooth but I definitely need to rinse out my deep conditioner and add setting lotion.


----------



## GeminiGem (Jul 11, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> On Wednesday I deep conditioned with ORS Hair Mayo & Olive Oil. I added a tsp of salt to the conditioner, which by the way made my hair extremely soft. Then I decided to set my hair with magnetic rollers because I wanted sleek ends. I have a patch of hair in the back of my head that has rough ends so I figured that the magnetic rollers could get it sleek and smooth. As well as I decided to try to go without using setting lotion. BIG MISTAKE for my hair. My end results of the set consisted of limp, sleek, stiff and greasy hair. I washed my hair the next day and setted with my curlformers. I used Nairobi Wrap Lotion. My hair came out soft and bouncy.
> 
> I believe the reason why the first set did not go so well was because I did not use setting lotion and I did not rinse my deep conditioner out properly.
> 
> I plan on trying magnetic rollers again because it got my ends super smooth but I definitely need to rinse out my deep conditioner and add setting lotion.



What exactly does the salt do to the conditioner?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 11, 2014)

GeminiGem said:


> What exactly does the salt do to the conditioner?



It's supposed to break down excess protein in the hair, but it can also be used for extra conditioning. You just have to be careful because it can dry the hair out.


----------



## GeminiGem (Jul 11, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> It's supposed to break down excess protein in the hair, but it can also be used for extra conditioning. You just have to be careful because it can dry the hair out.



OK. Thanks! I have never heard of that.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

I went to 2 beauty supply stores yesterday looking for that Nairobi foam and came out empty handed. The last one I went to called it's sister store across town (mind you 30 minutes away...yes my city is huge) and they had one bottle. I was not about to waste anymore gas so I ordered some from Amazon...a 8 oz bottle and a 32 oz bottle to refill the 8 oz bottle with. I was hoping to find some on the ground for my flexi rod set today but oh well...it will be here in 3 days so I'll use it for my next set. I better like this stuff!!!!


----------



## alove15 (Jul 12, 2014)

I cut my hair into an a line bob yesterday! The front layers are shoulder length and the back is neck length. I'm still figuring out the roller placement/size in the back so the ends flip the right way. Y'all are making me want to try out the Nairobi wrap foam lol. Does anyone know how it compares to Jane Carter Wrap and Roll?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 12, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I went to 2 beauty supply stores yesterday looking for that Nairobi foam and came out empty handed. The last one I went to called it's sister store across town (mind you 30 minutes away...yes my city is huge) and they had one bottle. I was not about to waste anymore gas so I ordered some from Amazon...a 8 oz bottle and a 32 oz bottle to refill the 8 oz bottle with. I was hoping to find some on the ground for my flexi rod set today but oh well...it will be here in 3 days so I'll use it for my next set. I better like this stuff!!!!



Stop!!!!!!! I'm trying not to buy it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 12, 2014)

lulu97

I hope you like it too, but if not I am PayPal ready lol


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 12, 2014)

alove15 said:


> I cut my hair into an a line bob yesterday! The front layers are shoulder length and the back is neck length. I'm still figuring out the roller placement/size in the back so the ends flip the right way. Y'all are making me want to try out the Nairobi wrap foam lol. Does anyone know how it compares to Jane Carter Wrap and Roll?



I have both wrap lotions and I prefer Nairobi to Jane Carter.  I find that the curls last longer. Non of them flake or are drying. It's just that Nairobi holds styles longer


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Stop!!!!!!! I'm trying not to buy it.



Not trying to tempt you but I scored both for less than $20. *pokes you* lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> lulu97  I hope you like it too, but if not I am PayPal ready lol



I got you girl! You know I'll come back with details


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jul 12, 2014)

I really wish there was an ingredient list for the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion. My hair loves it, so knowing what's in it could help guide future purchases!


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Jul 12, 2014)

This is a link to the key ingredients list for the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion on the Nairobi website:
http://www.nairobiprofessional.com/...-Wrapp-It-Shine-Foaming-Lotion-8-oz#yw1_tab_0

Also, this is a link to the foaming lotion's Materials Data Safety Sheet that has more information in Section II - Hazard Ingredients/Identity Information: http://nairobiprofessional.com/pdf/msds/msds_wrapp_it_shine.pdf

This is the closest I get to figuring it all out!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 12, 2014)

I have been doing roller sets with perm rods lately.  It is still a little bit of a struggle but I am getting better.   I am working in sections and I hopefully I will be able to do a full set.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been doing roller sets with perm rods lately.  It is still a little bit of a struggle but I am getting better.   I am working in sections and I hopefully I will be able to do a full set.



Looks perfect to me


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Lissa0821 said:


> I have been doing roller sets with perm rods lately.  It is still a little bit of a struggle but I am getting better.   I am working in sections and I hopefully I will be able to do a full set.



Nice work. I think it looks very sleek and professional


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 12, 2014)

PerFicMsFit said:


> This is a link to the key ingredients list for the Nairobi Wrapp-It Shine Foaming Lotion on the Nairobi website: http://www.nairobiprofessional.com/index.php?r=shop/products/info&id=97&name=Nairobi%C2%AE-Wrapp-It-Shine-Foaming-Lotion-8-oz#yw1_tab_0  Also, this is a link to the foaming lotion's Materials Data Safety Sheet that has more information in Section II - Hazard Ingredients/Identity Information: http://nairobiprofessional.com/pdf/msds/msds_wrapp_it_shine.pdf  This is the closest I get to figuring it all out!




Cool! It has Panthenol which my hair loves and I think that cone is water soluble.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 12, 2014)

Finally shampoo'd. Will be sleeping with my hair sathered in enriched coconut oil . I plan to dc and roll tomorrow


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jul 12, 2014)

The Nairobi foam wrap is the truth! My hair is always shiny and soft when I use it.

I'm actually under the dryer now with it used for this rollerset.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 13, 2014)

Did a flexi rod set today. It's a tad frizzy cause I broke rule #1 when it comes to setting....make sure your hair is DRY! But between caring for a baby and going back and forth under a dryer in between feedings/diaper changes/playtime, I had 0 effs to give about my hair. lol Sorry about the low quality pic but it looks exactly the same as my other sets just with more frizz.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 13, 2014)

Not sure if I want to set, flat iron or flexi. I'll have to figure it out. I'm doing Flexis on Saturday for my shower so not sure if I want to overkill it, but I need to practice.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 13, 2014)

Under the dryer. Ran out of flaxseed gel ,so it is going to be a bun week


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried Hick's Cosmetechnology Foam Wrap Lotion and like it? I bought it today on a whim and I plan to use it if not this set then my next set because I also bought Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion in extra hold.


----------



## winona (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello ladies 

  I have just begun working out like pre baby and I would like to know how to maintain my set.  I live in central texas (HOTTT) but the humidity is average.  I do crossfit ( high intensity strength training) http://youtu.be/tzD9BkXGJ1M.  Do you think there is any way to maintain my hair?  Also it doesn't need to look like this throughout the workout(I'm realistic) but I would like to continue wearing this style throughout the week especially for work.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 14, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Has anyone tried Hick's Cosmetechnology Foam Wrap Lotion and like it? I bought it today on a whim and I plan to use it if not this set then my next set because I also bought Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion in extra hold.



I've never tried either one. Let us know how you like them.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2014)

I love Pureology 21 Benefits. It doesn't give a hard hold but protects the hair in many ways.


----------



## winona (Jul 14, 2014)

[USER=296608]Beautified16[/USER];20331055 said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried Hick's Cosmetechnology Foam Wrap Lotion and like it? I bought it today on a whim and I plan to use it if not this set then my next set because I also bought Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion in extra hold.



KeraCare reg foam gave me no hold overtop a leavin.   Natural with fine hair

KeraCare extra hold gave me very little hold

I found both non drying


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 14, 2014)

winona

Nice style. I try to keep my rollersets alive a few different ways. 
I mostly post about them in this thread and on my blog which you can check out here: http://herampersandhim.com/category/the-bigger-the-hair/

Otherwise I think flexi rods are the best way to make a set last--otherwise some of the ladies in the thread swear by pin curling, but I haven't mastered that one yet.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 15, 2014)

Does anyone else find that perm rods break their hair? I just always seem to have so much breakage when I do rollersets of that kind :/

I'm don't remember if it was this thread that I posted in about the pink rollers with the nubs/teeth on them but I reached a verdict: I think I can handle normal magnetic rollers now. I don't like the "print" that the pink rollers leave in my hair and I don't like flat ironing my hair. The pink rollers were kinda like training wheels for me I suppose. Now I think I could handle a magnetic rollerset, I just need to get better at cleaner parts.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 15, 2014)

Beautified16 said:


> Has anyone tried Hick's Cosmetechnology Foam Wrap Lotion and like it? I bought it today on a whim and I plan to use it if not this set then my next set because I also bought Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion in extra hold.



I've never heard of that product before but I recognize the brand. Where did you buy it?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 15, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Does anyone else find that perm rods break their hair? I just always seem to have so much breakage when I do rollersets of that kind :/
> 
> I'm don't remember if it was this thread that I posted in about the pink rollers with the nubs/teeth on them but I reached a verdict: I think I can handle normal magnetic rollers now. I don't like the "print" that the pink rollers leave in my hair and I don't like flat ironing my hair. The pink rollers were kinda like training wheels for me I suppose. Now I think I could handle a magnetic rollerset, I just need to get better at cleaner parts.



toaster may be able to answer about perm rods, but I think it depends on how they are used


----------



## toaster (Jul 15, 2014)

girlonfire I didn't find that perm rods were breaking my hair, but I cut the elastic band off and used them like a regular roller with bobby pins to secure.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2014)

toaster said:


> girlonfire I didn't find that perm rods were breaking my hair, but I cut the elastic band off and used them like a regular roller with bobby pins to secure.



I had thought about doing that but I didn't think it would be secure enough. have you found otherwise?


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2014)

I take back what I said about the pink rollers. I may buy more. I just did a trial set. 75% perm rod set, 25% pink roller set. I used the shea moisture curl milk. I only undid one of the pink rollers (basically it was the only dry one) and it was really light, soft and bouncy, not silk but I wasn't really going for that. Still needs further testing.
I can never get it right with wrapping lotion but earlier in the year I did a curlformer set with Cream of Nature wrap lotion and my hair came out with a beautiful luster/sheen but it was sooo sticky. I think I put too much on because I wanted it to be smooth and the because my hair was stick my hair eventually knotted up and stuck together and that was a nightmare to undo. Now I have a plan though!

By the way, has anyone looked into the new Bumble&Bumble product line? Invisible oil? It's actually pretty impressive looking  the style prep product might aid in roller setting but I'm not really trying to put out $26 for iterplexed

Edit: I know I said I would be joining ages ago but I will, seriously, very soon. The year is almost over but better late than never right?


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 16, 2014)

Current hair length: my longest piece is about waist length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: perm rods, magnetic rollers, curl dormers occasionally
Current Setting products: cream of nature argan oil wrap lotion
Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: the reason I want to join this challenge is I want to be like those vintage ladies in the 20s through 50s who had a regimen of roller setting their hair and do it with ease. I've always associated roller sets with femininity and I've been working on getting in touch with my femininity as I can be a very...unfeminine to say the least. Also I watched a chaz dean segment on wen on qvc for the umpteenth time  and I found it interesting what he did to she the thickness of the models hair: he took a section of hair and showed the thickness consistency from root to tip. When juxtaposed to my own hair I saw similarity but the models hair was still more consistent than mine. I'm working on minimizing breakage throughout the length of my hair and my edges. Because of the shrinkage I get in the front of my head when natural, its hard to discern my baby hair from grown hair so I think the condition of my edges is worsebthan it is. Now that I've roller set my hair I can see the true state of the situation. Its not horrible but it could use improvement. Im also trimming my hair so that it stops breaking so much (b4 my last trim I hadn't trimmed in a year and some months,
yikes!)
How long do you plan to set?: 1x weekly or biweekly till December
Post a beginning pic: idk why they're side ways :\


----------



## toaster (Jul 16, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I had thought about doing that but I didn't think it would be secure enough. have you found otherwise?



Yes I found using bobby pins made the rods very secure.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 16, 2014)

Whatever genius sat down and came up with the pineapple method of preserving curly hair needs a freaking award. My hair has been in a pineapple since wash day 5 days ago. I scrunched in moisturizer and oil twice during that time...as I'm surely not neglecting it, just trying to eliminate any unnecessary manipulation. When I let it down today, the curls were nice and loose and the roots are still a tad puffy as you can see but more stretched than before. Ran a few errands for an hour and home girl is back in a pineapple until the weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 18, 2014)

I secretly think people are a little weird when they get excited about hair products....like really...what's lacking in your real life?!

And then.....

This came in the mail and I started doing the Carlton dance from the Fresh Prince. LMBO Can't wait to use this next week!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!!! Party over herrrreeeee!!!!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I secretly think people are a little weird when they get excited about hair products....like really...what's lacking in your real life?!
> 
> And then.....
> 
> This came in the mail and I started doing the Carlton dance from the Fresh Prince. LMBO Can't wait to use this next week!!!!!!!! Woot woot!!!!! Party over herrrreeeee!!!!



I'm eager to see how it works for you!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 19, 2014)

Getting ready to do a magnetic roller set. Currently under my dryer with a combo of tresemme flawless curls and nunaats brazilian green keratin deep condish. I learned a lot this wash, excitement!!

I'll be using purple magnetics about 1.5in. I could use the Greg 2 in but those don't have covers and I forgot to buy clips, *sigh* wish me luck, first magnetic set this year!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2014)

Day 8 of my flexi set. It's getting a little frizzy, so up in a bun she goes until wash day next week. Here's how I've been wearing it the last few days. That's actually a poor excuse of a french braid going up into the bun. Heyyyyyy I tried. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 19, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Getting ready to do a magnetic roller set. Currently under my dryer with a combo of tresemme flawless curls and nunaats brazilian green keratin deep condish. I learned a lot this wash, excitement!!  I'll be using purple magnetics about 1.5in. I could use the Greg 2 in but those don't have covers and I forgot to buy clips, *sigh* wish me luck, first magnetic set this year!



Good luck Lady!!!! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 19, 2014)

So it took me about 5 hours to roller set my hair...I don't know if this is going to fit into my schedule because I don't always have 5 plus ours to play with, especially now that I'm looking for work. How do you ladies manage? Can anyone in here with WL hair get the process done and get under the dryer in 3 hours? If I could get it down to 3 hours that would be fantastic! 

Under the dryer right now, been under  here for 40 or so minutes, my hair always takes 2 hours to dry under the dryer. I've got church in the morning @ 9. I'll probably be done by 1:30 am est. I hope this set is cute be I have to look fabulous @ church.

I used the Shea moisture curl and style milk, not because I wanted to but it is all I have for a moisturizer ATM BC I joined this challenge on a whim. It has a lot of oils not sure if that's good or bad in this case. 

Anyone use kanechom?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire

Does that 5 hours include dry time? What kind of rollers are you using? 

I am natural with dense, nearly mbl hair and while it takes my hair on magnetics 2 hours to dry it only takes me 45 mins to roll if my DC did its job. Maybe it is a mixture of product and technique slowing you down?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97

I like the braided up bun. Have also wanted to try that style, bit without color my hair doesn't look as crisp in the French braid, but I will have to work on getting tighter since I don't have color to add that extra dimension. It looks great on you!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> girlonfire
> 
> Does that 5 hours include dry time? What kind of rollers are you using?
> 
> I am natural with dense, nearly mbl hair and while it takes my hair on magnetics 2 hours to dry it only takes me 45 mins to roll if my DC did its job. Maybe it is a mixture of product and technique slowing you down?



No all 5 hours were dedicated to rolling. I used magnetic rollers today. It could be my DC wasn't up to par, I never cared for it all that much. I used Shea moisture curl milk as a leave in. Idk if that's good or bad.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire What do you think was slowing you down? Maybe detangling? Your technique? 

I'm also waist length and I think it takes me around 45 mins to an hour for magnetic rollers. And that includes detangling 80% natural hair with super tangly relaxed ends that like to stick together like glue. 

It may be you need another leave in with better slip or you may just get faster the more you practice


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok I'll use the deal my hair actually ended up drying in about an hour and a half which was nice. I actually forgot to take pictures so I started to take the rollers out good thing I only took out about six before I realized what I was doing. In the attached photos I put them back in to show you all how I put them in my patterns







And here are the results. I have to say they are much more impressive than the last roller set for did my freshman year of highschool lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Ok I'll use the deal my hair actually ended up drying in about an hour and a half which was nice. I actually forgot to take pictures so I started to take the rollers out good thing I only took out about six before I realized what I was doing. In the attached photos I put them back in to show you all how I put them in my patterns  And here are the results. I have to say they are much more impressive than the last roller set for did my freshman year of highschool lol



It's really pretty!!!! You did good Lady! I love it


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> girlonfire What do you think was slowing you down? Maybe detangling? Your technique?
> 
> I'm also waist length and I think it takes me around 45 mins to an hour for magnetic rollers. And that includes detangling 80% natural hair with super tangly relaxed ends that like to stick together like glue.
> 
> It may be you need another leave in with better slip or you may just get faster the more you practice



I made sure to do a thorough detangling in the shower (probably the most thorough to date really) I think it was possible my parting sucked. I need practice getting the hair to stay in the middle BC I ran into this problem several times where I had to re roll BC when I put the cover over the hair, the hair would slide off to the edge, so frustrating! I read somewhere that you must keep your un rolled hair wet at all times and I did that as best I could but when you spent 15 mins trying to get certain rollers straight the time gets away. So in a sense detangling was a problem because when the hair dried up I had to re wet it and comb through again.

What's your choice of leave in?


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> It's really pretty!!!! You did good Lady! I love it



Thanks! That means so much coming from you! Ive admired your sets since I before I joined this challenge, when I was lurking back in January lol. I learned something in not using the 2 in rollers. The 2 in do not come with covers and the covers on the rollers do not only secure the hair but it gets the roots straight! I'm not sure I could get the save results if I use clips to secure instead. Do you use clips?


----------



## uofmpanther (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I made sure to do a thorough detangling in the shower (probably the most thorough to date really) I think it was possible my parting sucked. I need practice getting the hair to stay in the middle BC I ran into this problem several times where I had to re roll BC when I put the cover over the hair, the hair would slide off to the edge, so frustrating! I read somewhere that you must keep your un rolled hair wet at all times and I did that as best I could but when you spent 15 mins trying to get certain rollers straight the time gets away. So in a sense detangling was a problem because when the hair dried up I had to re wet it and comb through again.
> 
> What's your choice of leave in?



Do you section your hair off before you start?   That might help.  If using magnetics, I do a center section and two vertical sections on each side to keep my parts in line.  Then, I can part with my fingers because the individual roller parts aren't as important. 

Now that I use Curlformers,  I do one on each side and two in the back because I set my hair different with curlformers


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I made sure to do a thorough detangling in the shower (probably the most thorough to date really) I think it was possible my parting sucked. I need practice getting the hair to stay in the middle BC I ran into this problem several times where I had to re roll BC when I put the cover over the hair, the hair would slide off to the edge, so frustrating! I read somewhere that you must keep your un rolled hair wet at all times and I did that as best I could but when you spent 15 mins trying to get certain rollers straight the time gets away. So in a sense detangling was a problem because when the hair dried up I had to re wet it and comb through again.  What's your choice of leave in?



I love It's a 10 leave in. I've used it for years and each time I think of stopping, I use it again and fall back in love all over. It's really good for magnetic rollers because the slip is banana's, it's light yet moisturizing and allows the hair to dry faster if you use it alone.

I've recently started using a tiny amount if Giovanni Direct leave in, in addition to the it's a 10 and Giiiiiirrrrrrlllll I be in slip city just living it up. It does make drying time a tad longer but the moisture and slip these two give together is well worth it. Water in a spray bottle activates the slippage (I just made that word up I think) so keep one close.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Thanks! That means so much coming from you! Ive admired your sets since I before I joined this challenge, when I was lurking back in January lol. I learned something in not using the 2 in rollers. The 2 in do not come with covers and the covers on the rollers do not only secure the hair but it gets the roots straight! I'm not sure I could get the save results if I use clips to secure instead. Do you use clips?



Awww thank you! Your hair is lovely and I'm looking forward to us giving each other tips along the road. 

If I use the pink (1 3/4 inch) rollers, I use the snap on cap they come with in addition to metal clips.

If I use the grey (2 inch) rollers, I just use the metal clips. 

For the most part, if I'm doing a magnetic set: I use grey rollers for the back and sides and pink for the crown/bang layered area and I place the rollers in the mohawk style. 

If I do a pony tail set, I use all pink and just throw those bad boys in any which way they will fit.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I love It's a 10 leave in. I've used it for years and each time I think of stopping, I use it again and fall back in love all over. It's really good for magnetic rollers because the slip is banana's, it's light yet moisturizing and allows the hair to dry faster if you use it alone.
> 
> I've recently started using a tiny amount if Giovanni Direct leave in, in addition to the it's a 10 and Giiiiiirrrrrrlllll I be in slip city just living it up. It does make drying time a tad longer but the moisture and slip these two give together is well worth it. Water in a spray bottle activates the slippage (I just made that word up I think) so keep one close.



I think I'll try my setting lotion with a sample of the mixed chicks leave in before I decide to sell my Shea moisture. Give it one last go. The cream of nature lotion gives a nice hold when you use enough of it alone, which is like 2  pump per roller, but then it flakes! I was playing with my hair last night and had gold dandruff looking stuff all over my black shirt. I'm really anxious to see your results with your new lotion, will you be diluting it?

Ive been eyeing its a 10 for the longest now. There was a sale on amazon a few months ago and I let it slip through my fingers.  Have you tried and other its a 10 products? Their silk line intrigues me. I tried Giovanni years ago and I remember liking it but I used the entire bottle in 2 weeks, can you say heavy handed lol. I think I'll try it again. Were those 2 the only products you would use in your hair when setting?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I think I'll try my setting lotion with a sample of the mixed chicks leave in before I decide to sell my Shea moisture. Give it one last go. The cream of nature lotion gives a nice hold when you use enough of it alone, which is like 2  pump per roller, but then it flakes! I was playing with my hair last night and had gold dandruff looking stuff all over my black shirt. I'm really anxious to see your results with your new lotion, will you be diluting it?  Ive been eyeing its a 10 for the longest now. There was a sale on amazon a few months ago and I let it slip through my fingers.  Have you tried and other its a 10 products? Their silk line intrigues me. I tried Giovanni years ago and I remember liking it but I used the entire bottle in 2 weeks, can you say heavy handed lol. I think I'll try it again. Were those 2 the only products you would use in your hair when setting?



Yes Girl, I'm anxious to see how that Nairobi is going to turn out too!!! I will probably wash Wends or Thurs so I'll be sure to post my results when I do. I wont be diluting it, just going to start off maybe using a small amount per flexi rod and taking the next few months to experiment and evaluate. I have been using the Carol's Daughter Macadamia foam and I was using a full pump per flexi rod and I think that was too much because the back rollers would have a small amount of flaking so I plan to be a little less heavy handed with the Nairobi. I feel like the Carol's Daughter was my learning foam since I've never been one to use a "holding product" so it has been good practice.

I haven't tried any of the It's a 10 products other than the leave in. I used to get the little sample packs of the deep conditioner wrapped around the necks of the the leave in but I used to just throw them away. One of our setting sisters toaster has used almost the entire line and she loves it. If the other products are anything like the leave in, I'm sure they are great! I usually purchase mine from Target when they have their BOGO free on salon products. I plan on getting the leave in with keratin next time around.

During my early years of setting, I used to use It's a 10 and Carol's Daughter serum to set. I ditched the CD after 2 bottles cause of the alcohol in it and was only using the it's a 10 for a few months. Now I've kinda graduated to the following:

For flexi sets or when I want a soft hold:

I section and use it's a 10 and while that's marinating and soaking away tangles, I'll go back through each section and add a small amount of Giovanni Direct and then finally a foam (then roller) until each section is complete.
So It's a 10, Giovanni then foam

For magnetic sets:
I follow the same except for the foam.
It's a 10, Giovanni then Moroccan Oil serum.
I may experiment with using the foam in the fall but my magnetic sets don't stand a chance for hold now. I live in Cali and we are constantly at the beach, pool, lake etc so hold is laughable. My flexi sets can withhold all that now since the curls are a lot tighter. I usually bantu knot (traditional sets) or pin curl (ponytail sets) and that will give me a temporary hold after the magnetic rollers have been removed.

Sorry for the book reply but you'll soon see that I'm a tad long winded. I really just like to make sure I answer as detailed as possible. I hate when  I ask people questions and they give an answer and I'm like WHET....you didn't answer what I wanted but ooookkkkk then. lol


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

uofmpanther said:


> Do you section your hair off before you start?   That might help.  If using magnetics, I do a center section and two vertical sections on each side to keep my parts in line.  Then, I can part with my fingers because the individual roller parts aren't as important.
> 
> Now that I use Curlformers,  I do one on each side and two in the back because I set my hair different with curlformers



Yeah I made sure of that BC even with natural styles I have ducky parting  and my scalp can't take it I'll go crazy. I even section before washing and then further define the part before I roll. I roll the traditional way with the Mohawk and the her vertical sides . I part according to the length of the roller. I will try making more narrow parts. 
Curlformers make me sad lol I have the same problem where my parts are too big and even when I think I get it small enough it won't go through sometimes and that takes just as long as the rollers


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Awww thank you! Your hair is lovely and I'm looking forward to us giving each other tips along the road.
> 
> If I use the pink (1 3/4 inch) rollers, I use the snap on cap they come with in addition to metal clips.
> 
> ...



Preciate the love! Okay that might help me with my sliding problem! So it turns out that the rollers I thought were 1.5in are actually 1 3/4. I'm going to try putting the 1 3/4in cover on the 2 in. AND the clips to see if I get straight roots that way.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 20, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Yes Girl, I'm anxious to see how that Nairobi is going to turn out too!!! I will probably wash Wends or Thurs so I'll be sure to post my results when I do. I wont be diluting it, just going to start off maybe using a small amount per flexi rod and taking the next few months to experiment and evaluate. I have been using the Carol's Daughter Macadamia foam and I was using a full pump per flexi rod and I think that was too much because the back rollers would have a small amount of flaking so I plan to be a little less heavy handed with the Nairobi. I feel like the Carol's Daughter was my learning foam since I've never been one to use a "holding product" so it has been good practice.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the It's a 10 products other than the leave in. I used to get the little sample packs of the deep conditioner wrapped around the necks of the the leave in but I used to just throw them away. One of our setting sisters toaster has used almost the entire line and she loves it. If the other products are anything like the leave in, I'm sure they are great! I usually purchase mine from Target when they have their BOGO free on salon products. I plan on getting the leave in with keratin next time around.
> 
> ...



No need to apologize! I love long winded and detailed answers. I was going to ask you how to combat humidity but I got my answer lol my set looked nice for about an hour last night then it all went to the garbage. The humidity in GA is real. I guess I'll have to use another roller BC I highly doubt my magnetic sets will last in this weather. 

I wanna try flexy rods but I'm looking to try larger sizes. Do you wrap your hair flat on the rod or do you twirl the hair then wrap?


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2014)

Did a set with flex-rods for the first time. I liked the outcome but a little more practice is needed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

I swear I have struggled with finding a store bought moisturizer that I like. Either they are too heavy, too light or leave my strands stuck together. I had even went so far as to using regular conditioner straight up out the bottle as a moisturizer but I find that over time, it starts to make my hair smell a tad sour from continuously applying without washing it out. Well I just said *** it and I've been on a quest this entire year to make my own.

I have tested this mix out on roller set hair, flexi rod set hair, straight hair and my curly hair in it's natural state and it works universally well for all. One spritz in the hand...rub together then apply. My naturally curly hair is thirsty so 4-5 spritz's in the hand works best. Maybe this mix will work for you guys as well! It's light enough to not weigh down your roller set hair but moisturizing enough to get the job done. I will NEVER search for a different moisturizer! Oh yeah, I keep it in the fridge because of the AVJ.

Moisture mix consists of 
*Roughly 50% Heritage rosewater & glycerin spritz
*Roughly 20% Aloe vera juice
* Roughly 20% conditioner (preferably one labeled as a moisturizing deep conditioner or one for color treated hair as I find they are the most moisturizing I've come across)
*Roughly 10% oil (alternate between Argan, macadamia, avocado or jojoba oil....whichever one I have on hand is what I use...shoot if I have all, I'll use equal amounts of all. However, I've tested them all out alone and they all work well. Although I love coconut oil, I prefer not to use it in this mix as it seems to make the mix too cloudy/thick and I have a hard time getting it out the spray bottle. No matter how little I use, it wont mesh well with everything else)

P.S. I've also used this as a pre-poo/detangler and LAWD it's good as the AVJ gives it the ultimate slip.  I've used it as a leave in and it's the bomb for when you are NOT using heat. I believe the AVJ & glycerin does not mesh well with sitting under the dryer with rollers and it did make my hair a tad hard upon take down. It's bomb for other non-heat styles when you plan on air drying (which I do not do often). Wet buns, braid outs, twistouts etc.*


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 20, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> No need to apologize! I love long winded and detailed answers. I was going to ask you how to combat humidity but I got my answer lol my set looked nice for about an hour last night then it all went to the garbage. The humidity in GA is real. I guess I'll have to use another roller BC I highly doubt my magnetic sets will last in this weather.
> 
> I wanna try flexy rods but I'm looking to try larger sizes. Do you wrap your hair flat on the rod or do you twirl the hair then wrap?



I know what you mean! I'm from GA and if I happen to visit in the summer, my sets stay up in a bun! lol

Oh and I wrap my hair flat on the flexi rod. I start from the ends and work my way up to the roots. I've seen a few tutorials of people starting from the top and working their way down the flexi rod so I also want to try that technique as well.


----------



## Beautified16 (Jul 21, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I've never heard of that product before but I recognize the brand. Where did you buy it?



I bought it at my local beauty supply store in Canada


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 21, 2014)

Apparently I cant count cause the moisture mix recipe equates to 110% when I was trying to give 100! lol But overall you want more liquid than anything else...just eyeball it.

Fixed the original post to equal out to 100


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 22, 2014)

My excuse for not setting was I was out of flax seed gel. So two days ago I put The seeds in the bowl with the water to let them soak overnight.

Fast forward to today and they are still sitting there. They have nearly made gel by themselves. Sigh. I need to get it together. I am set to have brunch with the man's family and my hair must be done.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Did a set with flex-rods for the first time. I liked the outcome but a little more practice is needed.



Go Rozlewis!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm doing flexi rods weekly and loving them! I usually post my wash day hair on Wednesday's on my blog. Here's a preview of tomorrow.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 23, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Go Rozlewis!



divachyk

Thanks but I need a lot of practice. At 14 weeks post (and 4 more to go) I am using indirect heat in roller sets of flexi-rod sets to manage my new growth.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 24, 2014)

Can you say best.flexi.set.yet?!!!!


Man that Nairobi is everything people say it is plus more. I have a butt load of shine, a soft hold and only used about 1/3 pump per flexi rod. I'm not sure I can blame all the shine on the Nairobi as I've incorporated aloe vera juice in my reggie but I'll def keep using both. My natural hair even seems darker and my colored areas lighter. My search for a foam wrap is over! Even my roots are straighter than usual...well that could be my technique is improving. I guess 4 tries is a charm. I slept in a pineapple as usual.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 24, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Can you say best.flexi.set.yet?!!!!
> 
> Man that Nairobi is everything people say it is plus more. I have a butt load of shine, a soft hold and only used about 1/3 pump per flexi rod. I'm not sure I can blame all the shine on the Nairobi as I've incorporated aloe vera juice in my reggie but I'll def keep using both. My natural hair even seems darker and my colored areas lighter. My search for a foam wrap is over! Even my roots are straighter than usual...well that could be my technique is improving. I guess 4 tries is a charm. I slept in a pineapple as usual.



Fabulous !! This set gives me so much life!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 24, 2014)

I am embarrassed to post these pictures after lulu97 's absolutely knock out set, but I will post these for those of you trying to get on her level like me














Ran a warm flat iron Down the roots  in the hopes of taming fly aways. I am in flexi rods right now and will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 24, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I am embarrassed to post these pictures after lulu97 's absolutely knock out set, but I will post these for those of you trying to get on her level like me  Ran a warm flat iron Down the roots  in the hopes of taming fly aways. I am in flexi rods right now and will post pictures tomorrow.



Girl stop!!! You know your sets are always FIRE!!! Blairx0


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 24, 2014)

So I have some mesh rollers collecting dust. Any fellow setters willing to pay shipping for them? If so PM me


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 24, 2014)

These are the rollers. I have one unopened pack and one opened on I am looking to get rid of


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 25, 2014)

Flexi rods are out


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 26, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Yes Girl, I'm anxious to see how that Nairobi is going to turn out too!!! I will probably wash Wends or Thurs so I'll be sure to post my results when I do. I wont be diluting it, just going to start off maybe using a small amount per flexi rod and taking the next few months to experiment and evaluate. I have been using the Carol's Daughter Macadamia foam and I was using a full pump per flexi rod and I think that was too much because the back rollers would have a small amount of flaking so I plan to be a little less heavy handed with the Nairobi. I feel like the Carol's Daughter was my learning foam since I've never been one to use a "holding product" so it has been good practice.
> 
> I haven't tried any of the It's a 10 products other than the leave in. I used to get the little sample packs of the deep conditioner wrapped around the necks of the the leave in but I used to just throw them away. One of our setting sisters toaster has used almost the entire line and she loves it. If the other products are anything like the leave in, I'm sure they are great! I usually purchase mine from Target when they have their BOGO free on salon products. I plan on getting the leave in with keratin next time around.
> 
> ...



I forgot to ask you this earlier but when you apply your leave in do you apply it to section by section (for example divide hair in 4 then apply to each section) or roller by roller like for each piece you roll do you put leave in on each individual piece?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 26, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I forgot to ask you this earlier but when you apply your leave in do you apply it to section by section (for example divide hair in 4 then apply to each section) or roller by roller like for each piece you roll do you put leave in on each individual piece?



Hey Lady! It just depends on my mood. I've done it both ways but I prefer:  For magnetic roller sets: Section in 3 (mohawk style) apply the products. That way when I go back through, all I have to do is use a spray bottle of water, make smaller sections to fit the roller and roll.  

For flexi sets:
Kinda a mix of both:
Section in around 10-12 sections, then apply the it's a 10 and turn each section into a bantu knot to soak up the product. Go back through each section one by one, apply the Giovanni and foam then roll. (Each section gets 2 flexi rods) Since I like to use small amounts of the last 2 products, I feel I have better control when I do it this way.

Edited to add number of sections


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 27, 2014)

Going roller shopping at Sally's tomorrow. *squeals in delight* Gonna pick up a few more packs of purple flexi rods as I want to do a set with all the same color flexi's. 

Working on an oil blend as well for my sets. I went to trader joe's today to pick up some jojoba oil and I saw they had some pumpkin seed oil which is good for slowing the graying process so I snatched that up as well. Oh and I NEVER leave TJ's without grabbing a jar of coconut oil. I use this for everything.....cooking, hair, baby lotion as well as mommy lotion. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 27, 2014)

It's so important to stick with what works for YOUR hair! In over 10 years of setting, I've been using a small tooth rat tail comb to smooth my hair and remove tangles before rolling. Come around the hair boards and try and follow the no-comb finger  detangle only method. Yeah it's good for removing shed hair before I wash, but after....ummmmm no bueno. Went to re-rod a few curls that lost it's life and I had a huge knot! I got the bulk of it out but lost hair in the process. At least I had a chance to evaluate my ends. They were perfect...no splits, thick just like the rest of my hair....just beautiful. With with roller setting, I can go years without a trim if I wanted to. But I'm still mad at this little stinker of a knot tho! Back to my rat tail comb I go!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 27, 2014)

This was day 4 & 5 hair. I'll be doing updo's for the next week to get my ends off my shoulders and neck. Gotta keep the ends in tact.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey y'all. I'm currently prepooing with my fenugreek mixture, getting ready for a wash and set. I ordered it's a 10 leave in and when i came home from a weekend away it was in my flower pot lol. I used it on my hair to finger detangle before i wash and it was decent. If felt kinda sticky, is it  supposed to feel that way? Anywho i finally got a chance to walk down to my local BS and get the pins to hold my rollers in place. I have a feeling it'll go by a lot faster this time.
I also bought the aphogee curlific texture treatment. I don't recall how but i got my hands on a sample of the stuff once and it made my hair look so juicy, so i bought the product to see how well it would do if i used it consistently. 
That's my update. Oh I think I'm gonna try a ponytail set this time. Wish me luck


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 27, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Hey y'all. I'm currently prepooing with my fenugreek mixture, getting ready for a wash and set. I ordered it's a 10 leave in and when i came home from a weekend away it was in my flower pot lol. I used it on my hair to finger detangle before i wash and it was decent. If felt kinda sticky, is it  supposed to feel that way? Anywho i finally got a chance to walk down to my local BS and get the pins to hold my rollers in place. I have a feeling it'll go by a lot faster this time.
> I also bought the aphogee curlific texture treatment. I don't recall how but i got my hands on a sample of the stuff once and it made my hair look so juicy, so i bought the product to see how well it would do if i used it consistently.
> That's my update. Oh I think I'm gonna try a ponytail set this time. Wish me luck



Can't wait to see your results!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 27, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Hey y'all. I'm currently prepooing with my fenugreek mixture, getting ready for a wash and set. I ordered it's a 10 leave in and when i came home from a weekend away it was in my flower pot lol. I used it on my hair to finger detangle before i wash and it was decent. If felt kinda sticky, is it  supposed to feel that way? Anywho i finally got a chance to walk down to my local BS and get the pins to hold my rollers in place. I have a feeling it'll go by a lot faster this time. I also bought the aphogee curlific texture treatment. I don't recall how but i got my hands on a sample of the stuff once and it made my hair look so juicy, so i bought the product to see how well it would do if i used it consistently. That's my update. Oh I think I'm gonna try a ponytail set this time. Wish me luck



girlonfire On dry hair, the it's a 10 may seem sticky but not on wet hair. Oh and don't let the watery lotion type consistency trick you to thinking you need a lot for it to work. They make it in small bottles for a reason. lol

Not sure how many sections you make for your ponytail roller sets but I usually end up with about 7-8 ponytails and each ponytail gets 1 to 2 sprays depending on how big or small the ponytail is. I'll spray the It's a 10 in my hand, rub my hands together to spread it out then apply it. Spray the section down with water to spread it ever more and this will also activate the slipness (ok I know that's not a word) and make detangling a breeze.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 27, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> girlonfire On dry hair, the it's a 10 may seem sticky but not on wet hair. Oh and don't let the watery lotion type consistency trick you to thinking you need a lot for it to work. They make it in small bottles for a reason. lol
> 
> Not sure how many sections you make for your ponytail roller sets but I usually end up with about 7-8 ponytails and each ponytail gets 1 to 2 sprays depending on how big or small the ponytail is. I'll spray the It's a 10 in my hand, rub my hands together to spread it out then apply it. Spray the section down with water to spread it ever more and this will also activate the slipness (ok I know that's not a word) and make detangling a breeze.



I did start out on dry hair! That makes me feel better. But it sucks that i already used half my bottle before the actual set. Thanks for letting me know! Really? Just 2? Its that concentrated? The consistency really did have me fooled. Dang.
I will use your sections as a guide, thank you!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

So i started out on the wrong foot this cycle. Literally. I was washing my hair and droped my cowash bottle cap first on my right big toe and the bottle took a piece of me with it. Again, litterally. So im bleeding all over the place with half my head still needing to be washed. I waste 30 mins patching up my toe. If i hadn't done all that detangling probably would have taken less than an hour which is a huge accomplishment for me.

Actual rollerset took 3 hours which is certainly a step up from 5 hours and that was the goal. Now i hope to shave it down to 2 hours max. Gotta give lulu97 her props...it's a 10 is certainly a 10 when it comes to prepping for a roller set. I started out spraying the sides and mohawk with it but then i was like this ain't workin so i sprayed section by section instead. But i do think that doing all over sprays primed for the roller set. This is all i used for this set. Wanted to put it to the test.

I ended up doing a traditional mohawk then ponytail set on either side. I used the elastics that moms put on their little girls hair when they use beads. At first i wraped it 2x but i messed up and couldn't get it off so i cut it out and consequently cut out about 6 in of hair...it wast a huge chunk so i couldn't tell where it came from. Lesson learned: wrap 1x and no more. Ended up having 4 ponies on either side. 

I will be purchasing seamless combs soon and i will let y'all know how that works. I feel like my combs are causing my breakage than necessary...either that or I'm stronger than i think. Pics soon.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

These are the results.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

This was my pattern


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 28, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> These are the results.



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm about to attempt silk wrap thing I'm pretty sure denison out terribly but let's see what happens


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

So the wrap kinda worked...but i ended up straightening it. Im not dure if its the fact that i skipped the blowdryer or i just never noticed but my hair looks stupid thick o_o

I would take a pick but i just wrapped it up for the night and this.was my first ever "successful "wrap soooo..nah. I'll do it tomorrow


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 28, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> These are the results.



*does 2 snaps and a twirl* Work it girl!!!!!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally did a curl former set... will post pics tomorrow after I remove them


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 28, 2014)

girlonfire

That set was lovely. You've convinced me I am going back to smaller rollers! Your roots look great!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> girlonfire
> 
> That set was lovely. You've convinced me I am going back to smaller rollers! Your roots look great!



Thsnks a bunch! Yeah i thought i was gonna love 2 in. rollers but it's kinda meh for me. Next time i will do the mohawk but with the same 1.5 in. rollers bc i have YET to wear a set out of my house. The curls that the 1.5 makes in my hair are actually attractive (to me). I may use in conjunction with setting lotion next week


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> *does 2 snaps and a twirl* Work it girl!!!!!



Lmao i try my darndest


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

Set on orange flexi rods with SD products.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 28, 2014)

Mannnnnn the heat is on hell today! Last day wearing my hair down...I'll be in ponytails and buns after today. 

HOTD: All to one side with a scarf


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jul 28, 2014)

Soooo I took them out bc i just couldn't sleep in them....but it's so hot and humid that my hair is proofing up already and not in a good way lol. No sun out but still hot...smh. last pic is when I separated them


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Lurker reporting here, just wanted to say wow,wow, wow! Ladies your curls are de bomb.com! Lulu you are my inspiration and a fountain of knowledge. When my hair is long enough for curls I will be consulting you a lot! Just a prior warning lol!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 29, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Lurker reporting here, just wanted to say wow,wow, wow! Ladies your curls are de bomb.com! Lulu you are my inspiration and a fountain of knowledge. When my hair is long enough for curls I will be consulting you a lot! Just a prior warning lol!



Fotchygirl Oh gosh, I'm so flattered. That was so sweet!!! 

I'm here for you girl. I love answering questions on setting cause I know how awesome it can be for hair and retention. I swear I went from just above BSL to waist in less than a year just exclusively roller setting so I know what this technique can do. Come on when you are ready and I'll be here waiting.


----------



## Fotchygirl (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks Lu, one question for now, do you think it would be possible to achieve your curls without using the products you are using?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 29, 2014)

Fotchygirl said:


> Thanks Lu, one question for now, do you think it would be possible to achieve your curls without using the products you are using?



Yes I think it's certainly possible. I think you can use whatever products you like when it comes to setting and get awesome results, as long as:

1) You start off with clean hair. I know some people are not big on shampoo but I think a good PH balanced shampoo is great and wont disturb the natural PH of the scalp. Scalp health is really important so I'm not a huge fan of cowashing. My sets always last longer when my scalp is clean (cause it's not itchy from buildup forcing me to want to wash before 2 weeks) and having clean hair sets the tone on the level of penetration for my deep conditioner.

2) Any good moisturizing or protein rich deep conditioner. I get all the moisture I need during this step so I barely have to moisturize after setting. Maybe 2 times a week.

3) Any leave in that gives you a ton of slip. This will aid you on getting the hair to lay flat and smooth on the roller. 

4) If you desire: a holding product. I like soft touchable hair, so I prefer no holding product or one that does not leave my hair crunchy. Also because you are setting on wet hair, you will get a small amount of hold any way.

5) It's all on how you preserve the set after setting that determines the longevity of it. Pineapple, bantu knots, pin curls, etc will become your best friend. lol


----------



## divachyk (Jul 29, 2014)

Bantu knot set


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 29, 2014)

Flexi rod set


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally done with the dryer and bow letting the rollers cool


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 31, 2014)

Day 8 of my flexi rod set and my curls have ran away from my head! Still bunning tho till wash day. Oh and I purchased some hair candy...can't wait to incorporate them in my hair life.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a dilemma, like Nelly and Kelly...yall didn't get that.

Anywho, my dilemma is, I like my magnetic roller sets (specifically the 1.5 inch rollers) but they tangle? Is there something I'm doing wrong? I thought my hair was supposed to stay tangle free when I stretched it like this? That's partially the reason I started setting. maybe my fine tooth comb isn't fine enough? I don't know. I really like roller setting and i really hate straightening my hair after I'm not happy with it. Im starting my first job soon and i don't wan to look crazy. Maybe I need to smooth more or trim more. My ends are always tangling.

I'm about to purchase some seamless hurculese sageman combs http://www.hotcombs.net/

I'm not sure what combs to get. I thought it would be easy but there are sooo may to choose from. they have like 5 detangling combs, 10 fine tooth combs and 50-11 combs in between. I think I'll go with the comb that has a wide side and medium wide side and a finer side for sure. now I just need to figure out of i need an even finer comb. then I need to choose a wide tooth

Should I use this one:http://www.hotcombs.net/hs5580-styler-comb/
this one:http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-star-jumbo-rake/
or this one:http://www.hotcombs.net/magic-mini-super-star-rake-curve/

ladies how fine is your fine tooth comb if you use one? can you post a picture? I don't know if this helps but I am able to fit 12 sheets of printer paper closely (move with ease, up and down the length of the paper)between 2 teeth in my comb. try that experiment and see if you get less!

the fine tooth comb im looking at is this one:http://www.hotcombs.net/hs6740-pin-tail-comb/
and this one:http://www.hotcombs.net/hs6740-pin-tail-comb/

I'm stressing because I have a few things that I may have to pay for (school fees) and these combs are kinda expensive! Plus I hate paying for something then hating it later.

What say ye ladies?
What say ye ladies?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Jul 31, 2014)

girlonfire I don't have any experience with the combs you listed, but I use just a regular ole small tooth comb from Sally's for 99 cents. My hair maybe stays tangle free for the first 3 days but I do have to go up in the root area and pull shed hair down the shaft every few days thereafter. It does loosen up the curls a bit but it helps keep tangles at a minimum.


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been doing some ingredient searching on the it's a 10 ingredients and I've found that the Cream of Nature Perfect 7 leave is VERY similar ingredients wise to the it's a 10 leave in

It's a 10 ingredients:
Water (Purified) , Cetearyl Alcohol , Behentrimonium Chloride , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Propylene Glycol , Panthenol , Cyclomethicone , Silk Amino Acid , Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed Extract Sunflower , Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extrac , Quaternium 80 , Fragrance , Eugenol 3 , Coumarin 3 , Cinnamal 3 , Linalool , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone

Perfect 7 ingredients:
Aqua (Water) , Cetearyl alcohol , Behentrimonium Chloride , fragrance , CyclopentaSiloxane , panthenol , Isopropyl Alcohol , Quaternium-80 , propylene glycol , Disodium EDTA , Argania Spinosa Kernel Oil , Silk Amino Acids , Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate , Butyl Methoxydibenzoylmethane , Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde , PHenoxyethanol , methylisothiazolinone

blue=same ingredients
pink=different
red=similar


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 31, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I've been doing some ingredient searching on the it's a 10 ingredients and I've found that the Cream of Nature Perfect 7 leave is VERY similar ingredients wise to the it's a 10 leave in
> 
> It's a 10 ingredients:
> Water (Purified) , Cetearyl Alcohol , Behentrimonium Chloride , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Propylene Glycol , Panthenol , Cyclomethicone , Silk Amino Acid , Helianthus Annuus (Sunflower) Seed ExtractSunflower , Camellia Sinensis (Green Tea) Leaf Extract , Quaternium 80 , Fragrance , Eugenol 3 , Coumarin 3 , Cinnamal 3 , Linalool , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone
> ...



Never heard of the perfect 7, might try it out


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 31, 2014)

lulu97 was it you who said that you sometimes mix it's a 10 with a little water to stretch it or am I mistaken?


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 1, 2014)

Dang. I'm really about to pay $47+ for some combs. The frugalista in me says I'm out my gott damn mind...but the Pocahontas in me says that this breakage is not my destiny...so torn!

Welp I did it. I hope they get here by Saturday...I'd rather not look a mess at church.

If I decide I don't need one of the combs (or all) will someone take them off my hands for $40?


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 1, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Dang. I'm really about to pay $47+ for some combs. The frugalista in me says I'm out my gott damn mind...but the Pocahontas in me says that this breakage is not my destiny...so torn!



What's special about the combs. Because I thought $16 for a comb was crazy but it's seamless and indestructible


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 1, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> What's special about the combs. Because I thought $16 for a comb was crazy but it's seamless and indestructible



Made by hand from 100% Vulcanized Natural Hard Rubber
Tried and tested design with perfect ergonomics
Twist-resistant and yet flexible
The teeth are hand-sawn, hand-cut, and hand-polished to perfection!
Non-porous (will not support the growth of mold or mildew); guaranteeing hygiene
Chemical and heat resistant
Antistatic (prevents fly-away hair)
Very smooth and gentle to the hair and scalp due to rounded tips and sides
Very good gliding ability when combing through the hair

copied from the site. I ended up buying the very wide toothed comb, the comb that looks like the chaz dean wen comb (medium teeth on one side, fine teeth on the other), and then an even finer toothed comb which is primarily the comb I'm wondering if i really need because it was hard to tell online.

One thing I'm praying to God about is that these combs come undamaged and together. I will raise hell if something happens because I don't have the time, energy, or money to be dealing with foolishness. I've read about some order mishaps that had me on edge about purchasing but after almost a month of mulling it over i decided to take the plunge because to reach my hair goal, this breakage needs to stop like yesterday.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello ladies! Roller addict here, I'd like to join:

Current hair length: APL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed/Relaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices:
Magnetic roller wrap

Current Setting products:
Silicon mix leave in, aphogee leave in/keratin green tea, chi silk infusion or biosilk

Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:
Being able to stay consistent. Achieve minimal breakage.

How long do you plan to set?: until my hair tells me otherwise. Lol.

Post a beginning picture


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 1, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Hello ladies! Roller addict here, I'd like to join:
> 
> Current hair length: APL
> 
> ...



Your hair looks really healthy! I adore the color!! Did you get it done at a salon? Oh and


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> lulu97 was it you who said that you sometimes mix it's a 10 with a little water to stretch it or am I mistaken?



Yes, I spray it in my hands first...apply to my hair and I always follow it up with my spray bottle of water to aid in creating more slip. It's awesome sauce  I can get a 4 oz bottle to last a long time. I purchased my last bottle around Nov last year and I still have over half the bottle left. I started off setting once a week then moved to every 2 weeks and I've always used it. That stuff wont die! I'm sure I'll still be using that bottle well into next year.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Hello ladies! Roller addict here, I'd like to join:  Current hair length: APL  Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Texlaxed/Relaxed  Current Setting method and styling choices: Magnetic roller wrap  Current Setting products: Silicon mix leave in, aphogee leave in/keratin green tea, chi silk infusion or biosilk  Thing(s) you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Being able to stay consistent. Achieve minimal breakage.  How long do you plan to set?: until my hair tells me otherwise. Lol.  Post a beginning picture



Luscious850 Welcome Lady. Yes that color is FIRE hunty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 1, 2014)

Man I can't believe it's already August. I swear this year just keeps flying by!

Any setting or hair goals in general this month? Mine consist of the following:

Setting:
Continue setting every 2 weeks. Gonna stick with flexi rods since they seem to be better for me during these hot summer months.

General hair goals:
1) Do an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment. I only have enough left for one treatment and this will be my last treatment. I haven't done a treatment since April as I've been incorporating protein rich conditioners in my pre-poo and it has eliminated the need for this. I just want to give the colored areas one last good shot before I let it go as I know they will benefit from it.

2) Continue to listen to my hair. I try to stretch my roller sets for 2 weeks but sometimes the curls just die or my hair starts to get really dry (usually range between day 9 to 11) so I've been doing what I call a moisture fuse treatment. DC on dry hair overnight, co-wash hair (not scalp), apply oil and leave in then do 2 goddess braids. Leave hair like this until it's time to rollerset again at the original 2 week mark. I have a recurring reminder set on my phone, so I always know when it's time. lol I used to do this a lot a few months ago and I don't know why I stopped.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 1, 2014)

Goals this month:

Setting wise
-shave my time down to 2 hours to set
-stay under the dryer for the full 2 hours
-get better at applying even tension in my rollers
-defined parting with no stray hairs

Generally
-stop straightening my hair. It's not like I'm addicted its just when my hair doesn't turn out the way i want i don't know what else to do. I don't like doing it especially with the humidity
-continue to trim. Right now i don't have a short term length goal. I just hate what lack of trimming in 1-2 years has done to my hair. I have about 6 inches in the front that needs to be trimmed but that's kinda drastic to cut it all off. i just cut 2-3 inches off 1 minute ago and my ends feel and look great! Still got 6 more inches but now we're getting somewhere!! Hoping these combs will help will breakage I'm experiencing.
-work on extended styles. I like dutch braids a lot but not with a straight part. I'll try a zig zag part. I already look 14 so maybe it won't look too odd lol. They are an arm.work out, those dutch braids
-continue my fenugreek pre poo. I have definitely seen an improvement in my hair since i started using it
-consistent deep conditioning. I'm using the Aphogee textute treatment which requires you only to keep it in for 1 minute which is awesome, so I'm more inclined to use it.

I will continue to experiment with products such as it's a 10 and perfect 7

I may introduce the inversion method just to see how it works and to see if i could use it to trim more hair at a faster pace


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 1, 2014)

girlonfire lulu97

Thanks ladies!
I colored it myself. Got it from Walgreens: Garnier Nutrisse Ultra Color - Auburn.


August Goals:
- Complete my weekly roller wraps

- Work on minimizing my breakage: I had a set back not too long ago... I'm really trying to whip my hair back into shape

- Finally get to using my 2 step protein treatment (I'm 2wks post relaxer)  

Side note: I just incorporated grapeseed oil into my regimen and my hair is in LOOOOVE! <3


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 3, 2014)

Hey ladies! I probably won't be doing a set till Monday or Tuesday. I've never really been a fan of straight hair. Whenever I get my hair straightened I always end up putting some kind of curl or wave in it. I tried cocoon curls 2 days ago, never took them down BC I had nowhere to go lol. But this is the result. I hope to try this on only roller set hair and if I get similar results I think it'll be a keeper!


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 4, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Hey ladies! I probably won't be doing a set till Monday or Tuesday. I've never really been a fan of straight hair. Whenever I get my hair straightened I always end up putting some kind of curl or wave in it. I tried cocoon curls 2 days ago, never took them down BC I had nowhere to go lol. But this is the result. I hope to try this on only roller set hair and if I get similar results I think it'll be a keeper!




I am LOVING these curls! Absolutely beautiful. I am obsessed with loose curls, lol.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 4, 2014)

Did a roller wrap today, I may not set again for another 2 weeks. Going to give my hair and myself a little break. Hopefully I can make it through the week rocking my curls then transition it over to a braidout style for week 2.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 4, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> I am LOVING these curls! Absolutely beautiful. I am obsessed with loose curls, lol.



Thanks! I adore loose curls as well ! Cocoon curls are so easy but pretty. I'll continue to experiment with curling techniques weekly or biweekly when my set has run its course.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 4, 2014)

Well got one if my August goals out the way! Under the dryer with an Aphogee 2 step protein in waiting for it to get hard. Thank the Lord I have older kids that can watch the baby while I play in my hair. lol 

Oh and tell me why I have 2 huge unopened bottles of this darn Aphogee 2 step treatment? I forgot I purchased them when Sally's was having that BOGO free sale. Oh well...guess that's the universe's way of telling me to keep using it until all my relaxed ends are trimmed away. I don't use a lot of this treatment when I do it so these bottles will last me probably 3 or 4 years. lol

I'll be putting my hair back in 2 goddess braids after finishing everything and setting later in the week.


----------



## Jace032000 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been MIA for almost two months---but I'm back!  I think I'm going to roller set my hair on flexirods tonight (or tomorrow if I get lazy tonight).  I bought some Carol's Daughter foaming wrap that I've been desperate to use--I'll let you know how that turns out.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm a very happy camper y'all! My combs finally came along with my new laptop!

The tail comb may be going back because I think it might be a little too fine. The double sided comb may be fine enough. The wide comb may be a little small. I only opened the double sided comb so I will see if I can detangle with just that and see if I really need the finer tooth comb.I inserted a pic of my regular detangling comb next to the 2 sided comb and the teeth spacing is very similar. Even though they're pretty nice combs my heart still aches to have put out nearly 50$ for them. Hotcombs has a no return policy. I guess I could sell used combs.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 4, 2014)

Two weeks post partum so I hope by next week I have the energy to set. I just bought the Nairobi foam for cheaper than the BSS by my house. I wanted the two pack for $16 but that would take time and I want it by the weekend.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Well got one if my August goals out the way! Under the dryer with an Aphogee 2 step protein in waiting for it to get hard. Thank the Lord I have older kids that can watch the baby while I play in my hair. lol  Oh and tell me why I have 2 huge unopened bottles of this darn Aphogee 2 step treatment? I forgot I purchased them when Sally's was having that BOGO free sale. Oh well...guess that's the universe's way of telling me to keep using it until all my relaxed ends are trimmed away. I don't use a lot of this treatment when I do it so these bottles will last me probably 3 or 4 years. lol  I'll be putting my hair back in 2 goddess braids after finishing everything and setting later in the week.



I lied! Didn't do goddess braids, went ahead and did a ponytail set while I had the energy since I also want to trim 1/2 inch. I figured the ponytail set would get my hair straight enough for it. It's been exactly 6 months since my last trim. Under the dryer now with my wine.   *cheers*


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 4, 2014)

I've tried to write this pot about 3 times now so let me condense this post.

1.I've changed my mind about the combs (at least on straight hair) because they're kind of amazing! The wide comb and the double sided comb are keepers. The tail comb is really nice too but the real test will be on setting day.
2.I'm working on a combing technique. I call it waltzing. 
3.I can't decide between a ponytail rod set and a ponytail magnetic roller set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ponytail sets are great when you are short on time!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Ponytail sets are great when you are short on time!



I want to try but I'm worried about the dents.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 5, 2014)

In my experience the dents fall pretty quickly


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> In my experience the dents fall pretty quickly



I take you seriously so don't lie to me  

My hair has a way for disappointing me for no reason at all sometimes. Do you make the pony right or loose?


----------



## divachyk (Aug 5, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> In my experience the dents fall pretty quickly



ITA Blairx0


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2014)

divachyk said:


> ITA Blairx0



Ok. I'll try it this week.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 5, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I take you seriously so don't lie to me
> 
> My hair has a way for disappointing me for no reason at all sometimes. Do you make the pony right or loose?



With my natural roots I go tight and use dollar store bands that will come off easily. My thinking has been it will loosen as it dries just like the rollers, so the smoother and tighter I get it the better. I just have to make sure the roots are dry because my lo po roots stay damp sometimes even of my ends have dried.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 5, 2014)

My magnetic set from yesterday. I put it in 3 bantu knots to sleep in and rocked a ponytail today. I can never fit the full length of my ponytail in the frame (unless i'm in the mirror) so these are just 2 pics from of the bottom half and top half. *sigh* Long hair problems lol

I dusted my ends yesterday cause I didn't need a trim. I'll revisit them again in 6 months. Oh and as soon as I finished trimming and took the ponytails out, my roots swole right on up like normal. So, I'll only do ponytail sets for the purpose of trimming.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 5, 2014)

Okay. So I lied. I've got curl formers in my head right now. It was a very impulsive decision.

About the combs. They are in deed really nice. It seems that I am the problem. I am what is causing my breakage. It's hard to swallow but admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery.

I am convinced that I'll never get below a 3 hour set time. I feel sad and defeated. But I must carry on  On the up side, detangling took 45 mins. I've got one more quadrant to do before I go under the dryer for 2 hours, then post pics.

I just feel really down. Dang.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 6, 2014)

Exhauster beyond believe but here are my pics. I apologize for the crazy picks. I am so tired. The pre take out pics got deleted somehow


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll have better ones tomorrow promise.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 6, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Exhauster beyond believe but here are my pics. I apologize for the crazy picks. I am so tired. The pre take out pics got deleted somehow



BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 6, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Exhauster beyond believe but here are my pics. I apologize for the crazy picks. I am so tired. The pre take out pics got deleted somehow



Your set is lovely. Curlformer curls reminds me a lot of Flexi rod curls. They both do a great job of elongating and stretching. Gorgeous!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 6, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Exhauster beyond believe but here are my pics. I apologize for the crazy picks. I am so tired. The pre take out pics got deleted somehow



Oooh so gorgeous!  Love it. Man y'all don't be playing in here with y'alls beautiful sets.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks ya'll! Unfortunately the set doesn't look the same after 8 hours of sleep. I mean it looks good but it feels different and more fuzzy. I used it's a 10 and cream of nature foam. I have an interview today and I hope I can salvage it somehow. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 6, 2014)

This is after 1 day. Kinda disappointed. My hair resembles a set that didn't get to dry completely. I wonder if it's time to retire Bonnie aka my overhead dryer because my roots are fine but the ends are just horrible. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I couldn't find my scarf last night so I just pineapple then went to bed. Idk. Gotta leave for my interview in about half an hour so I gotta work with what I got.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 6, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> This is after 1 day. Kinda disappointed. My hair resembles a set that didn't get to dry completely. I wonder if it's time to retire Bonnie aka my overhead dryer because my roots are fine but the ends are just horrible. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I couldn't find my scarf last night so I just pineapple then went to bed. Idk. Gotta leave for my interview in about half an hour so I gotta work with what I got.



It's still salvageable. The back curls still look great so if this was me: Id rock a half up, half down style for a few days. Transition it into a high pony for a day, then a high, low, side bun for a few days. After that, I'd throw it in 2 goddess braids or a crown braid for a few days. Take that down rock a braid out and start the styling all over until wash day. Think of setting not so much as "the end" style but more of a way to get stretched hair to "create" styles...almost like a base. If my curls last, it's great but if not..I just work that thang right on out. lol  Oh yeah...good luck on your interview! Sending positive vibes your way Lady!


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks a bunch lulu97 !! The interview went really well. I'm supposed to get a call tomorrow if they want me. I have hope! 

I totally for got I could do something else with my hair lol. Thanks for reminding me that it's not the end all be all!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 7, 2014)

Trying something new. I did 3 chunky cornrow braids on my previously roller set hair. Instead of braiding all the way down the length: I stopped where the cornrow braid would have left the scalp and used perm rods on the entire length. I lightly misted my hair with water since it was already moisturized from the day before and used Nairobi wrap foam for hold. I'll let you guys know how it turns out.


For the ladies with expertise in perm rods: How do you get these jokers to get close to the scalp...and stay that way? I rolled from bottom to top like you would a flexi rod then snapped the top on. It was no tension and the rod kept rolling back down. I had to use a few hair ties to keep the braids from unraveling and a few more to keep some of the perm rods close to each other.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 7, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> This is after 1 day. Kinda disappointed. My hair resembles a set that didn't get to dry completely. I wonder if it's time to retire Bonnie aka my overhead dryer because my roots are fine but the ends are just horrible. Maybe it has to do with the fact that I couldn't find my scarf last night so I just pineapple then went to bed. Idk. Gotta leave for my interview in about half an hour so I gotta work with what I got.



Curlformers Give notoriously short lived results. I think your next day hair looks great. I like to do a flat twist out after my curlformers fall


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 8, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Curlformers Give notoriously short lived results. I think your next day hair looks great. I like to do a flat twist out after my curlformers fall



Thanks Blairx0. it wouldn't bother me if it was my first time using them but this is like my 3rd or 4th time in times before this it came out way better looking and lasted up to a week. Looking back i think it may have had something to do with my constantly adjusting the dryer bc i was hot and uncomfortable. I think i will try a braid out later maybe saturday for church the next day.

Lol now i have to do it again next week because i won't let it go! If only I'd just done the ponytail set *rolls eyes at self*


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 8, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Thanks Blairx0. it wouldn't bother me if it was my first time using them but this is like my 3rd or 4th time in times before this it came out way better looking and lasted up to a week. Looking back i think it may have had something to do with my constantly adjusting the dryer bc i was hot and uncomfortable. I think i will try a braid out later maybe saturday for church the next day.
> 
> Lol now i have to do it again next week because i won't let it go! If only I'd just done the ponytail set *rolls eyes at self*



Yeah curlformers last for two days,  three if you try your hardest. I use to wear mine 7 days anyway: look:


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 8, 2014)

Annnnnnd I LOVE it! I got an immediate curly bob. I do want the curls a little bigger so I'll buy one size up on the perm rods for the next time I do this.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a good friend who is transitioning and around 4 months post. She called me yesterday very frustrated with her hair and ready to call it quits and go ahead and relax it. I told her to come over today and let me do her hair to give her a break. Gave home girl the works:

*a nice scalp massage with my oil mix then pre-poo'd with aloe vera juice & coconut oil

*Clarified with Elucence shampoo & used Aphogee 2 min to give a little boost of protein

*Did a steam treatment with Giovanni 2 chic avocado & olive oil conditioner

*Roller set using 2 inch rollers with my usual leave in's & Nairobi. She prefers sleek hair so I flat ironed her roots on 300. It was beautiful & she was so happy which in turn made me happy! She told me she felt like she was at a hair spa. We had so much fun laughing and giggling and I can definitely see how some love this as a profession. *makes me low key think about my own private salon* That's neither here nor there tho.

She is not about that online-show-your hair life so refused to let me post the results but we did take pictures for her own personal journey. She wants me to help her long term transition. I'm excited to teach her hair stuff...and promote the benefits of setting while working with a different texture than my own. woot woot! 

Side note: why was she trying to steal all my hair products tho?! I will wrestle somebody over my stuff...especially now that I found products in every category that my hair LOVES. It also made me stand behind what I use when I saw it worked universally well for her as well as my daughter.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 9, 2014)

that is great. Always wanted to do that really into having 5011 client complaining to me so I think that if I ever tried but I would do it privately as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 10, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> that is great. Always wanted to do that really into having 5011 client complaining to me so I think that if I ever tried but I would do it privately as well.



 Thanks Lady. It's been a long time since I had to call anybody my boss....so I can't see myself working in an actual salon unless it was mine & I had total control. lol If I do it, it would be me doing 2 or 3 clients a day in a very intimate one on one setting in a separate wing of my home.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 10, 2014)

*singing* I be rolling!


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 10, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> *singing* I be rolling!



Dang...........


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 10, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> *singing* I be rolling!



I was really close to quoting a song by Chamillionaire...but I don't think you were referencing it!

That's an impressive stash madam! I


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 10, 2014)

Debating if I should roller set or flexi rod set. Gotta get a wash day in while DS sleeps. That's barely 3 hours.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 10, 2014)

lulu97 that stash is lovely.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 10, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I was really close to quoting a song by Chamillionaire...but I don't think you were referencing it!  That's an impressive stash madam! I



Pahahahahaha! I just realized what this could imply. Pinky promise I'm only talking about rollers. lol


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 10, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I was really close to quoting a song by Chamillionaire...but I don't think you were referencing it!  That's an impressive stash madam! I



LMBO! That's SO funny because when I read it I was thinking about the same song! Hahahaha


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 10, 2014)

Plan to set Monday or Tuesday...debating between curlformers and a warm flat iron or traditional rollers followed by flexi rods. hmmm


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 10, 2014)

Update: I haven't set this week just been doing Bantu knots. My hair has been shedding like CRAAAAAAZY... I'm surprised I still have hair on my head.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 10, 2014)

Luscious850 said:


> Update: I haven't set this week just been doing Bantu knots. My hair has been shedding like CRAAAAAAZY... I'm surprised I still have hair on my head.



Tea rinse if you can


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm washing and setting today later in the afternoon. I'm not sure if I should try again with the curlformers of just do a ponytail set...leaning towards the ponytail set, with all 1.5 in rollers. never done all the same size before. 

I'm really concerned about the breakage I've been experiencing lately. I haven't shampooed in maybe...oh lord. I think the last time i pooed was june!? but then again i think i was having breakage issues before then. hmm.It can only be 2 things causing it: 1.) i'm too rough (but how did I get to waistlength with only casual protective styling if that's the case?) or 2)deficiency somewhere. Trouble shooting hair problems can be tricky :/ My hair isn't even fine really. maybe 25% of it is. Lately I've been wondering if the rest is medium of coarse. Excessive breakage is not a traditional trait of either of the fore mentioned. I'm so confused.

My hair broke a lot during the curlformer installation process, more than with magnetic rollers. I think I'll do the ponytail set. I'll post pics later the evening.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 11, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I'm washing and setting today later in the afternoon. I'm not sure if I should try again with the curlformers of just do a ponytail set...leaning towards the ponytail set, with all 1.5 in rollers. never done all the same size before.
> 
> I'm really concerned about the breakage I've been experiencing lately. I haven't shampooed in maybe...oh lord. I think the last time i pooed was june!? but then again i think i was having breakage issues before then. hmm.It can only be 2 things causing it: 1.) i'm too rough (but how did I get to waistlength with only casual protective styling if that's the case?) or 2)deficiency somewhere. Trouble shooting hair problems can be tricky :/ My hair isn't even fine really. maybe 25% of it is. Lately I've been wondering if the rest is medium of coarse. Excessive breakage is not a traditional trait of either of the fore mentioned. I'm so confused.
> 
> My hair broke a lot during the curlformer installation process, more than with magnetic rollers. I think I'll do the ponytail set. I'll post pics later the evening.



That hook can be deadly if you don't use extreme care. Are you sure it is breakage and not shedding? My hair sheds a lot, but only suffers breakage when I am either rough or it is unbalanced.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 11, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I'm washing and setting today later in the afternoon. I'm not sure if I should try again with the curlformers of just do a ponytail set...leaning towards the ponytail set, with all 1.5 in rollers. never done all the same size before.
> 
> I'm really concerned about the breakage I've been experiencing lately. I haven't shampooed in maybe...oh lord. I think the last time i pooed was june!? but then again i think i was having breakage issues before then. hmm.It can only be 2 things causing it: 1.) i'm too rough (but how did I get to waistlength with only casual protective styling if that's the case?) or 2)deficiency somewhere. Trouble shooting hair problems can be tricky :/ My hair isn't even fine really. maybe 25% of it is. Lately I've been wondering if the rest is medium of coarse. Excessive breakage is not a traditional trait of either of the fore mentioned. I'm so confused.
> 
> My hair broke a lot during the curlformer installation process, more than with magnetic rollers. I think I'll do the ponytail set. I'll post pics later the evening.



Do you do any protein treatments?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2014)

girlonfire

I would suggest a good wash and protein as well.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> That hook can be deadly if you don't use extreme care. Are you sure it is breakage and not shedding? My hair sheds a lot, but only suffers breakage when I am either rough or it is unbalanced.



True dat! I'm sure it's breakage because it's very short hairs from my ends with no bulb


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 11, 2014)

Another vote for protein. I would clarify first then do a protein treatment. If the breakage is not horrible maybe try the Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor or whatever protein rich conditioner you have.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Do you do any protein treatments?



I have never tried one, but I've heard of them. I've been quite scared to try one actually because I've read that medium and coarse hair don't need as much protein as fine, but my hair is usually soft but it's breaking a lot so protein is all that's left to do.

I hear that aphogee has a good one. What say ye?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 11, 2014)

I plan to start my wash process this evening. I want to do both a mositure and protein DC. 
girlonfire I have fine hair so protein is a must for me, but i have never used Aphogee as my protein DC


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 11, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I have never tried one, but I've heard of them. I've been quite scared to try one actually because I've read that medium and coarse hair don't need as much protein as fine, but my hair is usually soft but it's breaking a lot so protein is all that's left to do.  I hear that aphogee has a good one. What say ye?



I have medium to thick strands. You don't need protein as much but you do need it. 

Aphogee is good. I would try the 2 minute and if there is still breakage then try something harder.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I changed my mind about roller setting today. I'll pick up the Aphogee 2 min. tomorrow afternoon, then roller set and post pics. I think I'll go with a magnetic set for sure.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 11, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> I have medium to thick strands. You don't need protein as much but you do need it.
> 
> Aphogee is good. I would try the 2 minute and if there is still breakage then try something harder.



I agree with Saludable. You don't need much but you do need it. And it sounds like you need some protein. Aphogee is a protein to start with.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 11, 2014)

So i'm doing some light research on the aphogee and I find a fork in the road. There are supposedly 2 protein based products that they make. One is keratin 2 minute and the other one is protein 2 step. should I get the one that says protein?


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 11, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> So i'm doing some light research on the aphogee and I find a fork in the road. There are supposedly 2 protein based products that they make. One is keratin 2 minute and the other one is protein 2 step. should I get the one that says protein?



Get the keratin 2 minute


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 12, 2014)

You know when you have so much energy you think to yourself " i should just set my hair now!"

Well that is how you end up under the dryer at midnight . Sigh. When will I learn?


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 12, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> You know when you have so much energy you think to yourself " i should just set my hair now!"
> 
> Well that is how you end up under the dryer at midnight . Sigh. When will I learn?



Been there done that, probably doing it tomorrow!


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 12, 2014)

My set was a bust. Too much of my prepoo oil remained and thus my hair wouldn't dry. I have it on some flexi robs right now and will deal with it come morning.


----------



## Luscious850 (Aug 12, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Tea rinse if you can



Thank you for this! I tried it yesterday and my shedding has reduced SIGNIFICANTLY. Before I was scared I was going to go bald. Lol!


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Used the Nairobi. The jury is still out on it. I think because I did a protein treatment, it came out stiff. Next time i set, I'm hoping for different results.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you ladies think of her roller setting pattern?
Frizz-Free Straightening with Carol's Daughter Mo…: http://youtu.be/Aj7R0qigX2k


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> What do you ladies think of her roller setting pattern?
> Frizz-Free Straightening with Carol's Daughter Mo…: http://youtu.be/Aj7R0qigX2k



Pattern looks good to me, but I wonder about my ability to do it on myself just because of the angles. I won't lie tho once I saw how effortlessly that comb moved through her hair I was rolling my eyes to much to be observant


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> What do you ladies think of her roller setting pattern?
> Frizz-Free Straightening with Carol's Daughter Mo…: http://youtu.be/Aj7R0qigX2k



I think she did that so that the model would have a style right out of the gate rather than having to create one. Does what I said make sense?

Also I think parting at an angle may yield better results for people have hair that isn't all one length. I don't know that to be a fact, I'm just reasoning.

I may try that one of these days.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> What do you ladies think of her roller setting pattern?
> Frizz-Free Straightening with Carol's Daughter Mo…: http://youtu.be/Aj7R0qigX2k



Looks like she used the grab and go method lol....but those results tho!  LOVELY!!!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 13, 2014)

This is what my over oiled Rollerset became....


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 13, 2014)

Flat twist with a curly pony


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 13, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Flat twist with a curly pony



Sooo cute! Very simple and I never think if styles like this.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 13, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Sooo cute! Very simple and I never think if styles like this.



Thanks! This is going to be a go to style for me. I do a side bun/side pony just to  avoid my hair touching my clothes and to escape rewashing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 13, 2014)

So far this year my favorite rollers/techniques for setting have been:

Flexi rod sets

Traditional sets using magnetic rollers. They morph into beautiful bantu knot outs and braid and curl's.

Braid and curls using perm rods on wet hair. I'm still working out the kinks on this, but so far I'm loving the results I've been getting and can't wait to share soon.

What have been your favs so far? I started out wanting to try curlformers but seem to get the same type of curls with flexi rods so I'll pass on those.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 14, 2014)

lulu97, I love flexi rods.


----------



## Prettymetty (Aug 14, 2014)

Flexirods are my favorite. I am going to sleep in them tomorrow night so my curls can last all weekend


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 15, 2014)

Yall...I've been avoiding washing my hair. Tomorrow it'll be 2 weeks since I've washed my hair. IDK why I do this to myself. I know what happens, every time, like clockwork...MATS ON MATS ON MATS.

Anyway, I have another interview tomorrow and that is the only reason I feel obligated to do anything to my hair. I'm in a slight slump, DYING to start working of go to school just to have SOMETHING to do. I'm basically doing a ponytail perm rod set in hopes of creating something similar to lulu97 curly bob. I would cornrow but I'm not that talented. I know it won't come out EXACTLY the same just because of the weaving and the placement of the hair but let's see what happens!

I will actually post pic this time. I keep saying that but the only reason I don't is because 4 time out of 5 I was to tired/not in the mood to do that set.

ETA: Yeah it's not happening...haven't gotten the 2 minute...for sure by Saturday, because I can't go to church looking a HAM, that is not the plan.

Check ya l8r


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 15, 2014)

Good luck girlonfire.

I know how you feel I teach and over the summer I was not keeping to my regular hair game because I felt like I had no where to go. Be careful tho because while your chilling you hair will be revolting! Lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 16, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Yall...I've been avoiding washing my hair. Tomorrow it'll be 2 weeks since I've washed my hair. IDK why I do this to myself. I know what happens, every time, like clockwork...MATS ON MATS ON MATS.  Anyway, I have another interview tomorrow and that is the only reason I feel obligated to do anything to my hair. I'm in a slight slump, DYING to start working of go to school just to have SOMETHING to do. I'm basically doing a ponytail perm rod set in hopes of creating something similar to lulu97 curly bob. I would cornrow but I'm not that talented. I know it won't come out EXACTLY the same just because of the weaving and the placement of the hair but let's see what happens!  I will actually post pic this time. I keep saying that but the only reason I don't is because 4 time out of 5 I was to tired/not in the mood to do that set.  ETA: Yeah it's not happening...haven't gotten the 2 minute...for sure by Saturday, because I can't go to church looking a HAM, that is not the plan.  Check ya l8r



If you can flat twist, you can try that instead of braids and put the perm rods on the ends. That style lasted me around 7 days I think. I could have went longer but I started to get knots from not removing shed hair so I had to finger comb the curls out.

Edited to add: I meant for the below to be a separate post but app is acting funky:

 been rocking a crown/halo braid. I'll be washing Monday or Tuesday and doing a flexi rod set. They can last forever...but I see that I can't go past 7 days with curly styles before the tangles start to kick in. Health before styles!


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 17, 2014)

Okay so what had happened was.........jk but something did go a little differently. I had every intention to sit under bonnie for the full 2 hours but I was so tired. Just couldn't do it. Stayed for maybe 30 mins and then went to bed for a nap that turned into a full 7 hours of sleep, WELL NEEDED SLEEP might I add.

Anyway, it turned out nice. I used more wrapping lotion and I'm wondering if it was necessary. I'll experiment with no lotion. No other products.


----------



## AgeinATL (Aug 17, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> So far this year my favorite rollers/techniques for setting have been:
> 
> Flexi rod sets
> 
> ...


 

Same here. I love that magnetic sets stretch my NG so that I can wear stretched styles (like bantu knots, braid outs, twist outs, etc.) without direct heat. Because I am transitioning, it helps to blend my two textures.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 17, 2014)

AgeinATL said:


> Same here. I love that magnetic sets stretch my NG so that I can wear stretched styles (like bantu knots, braid outs, twist outs, etc.) without direct heat. Because I am transitioning, it helps to blend my two textures.



Yes girl! Love that I can get multiple hair styles...I'm just discovering the world of twist outs and I must say I love them too on old magnetic sets.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 17, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Okay so what had happened was.........jk but something did go a little differently. I had every intention to sit under bonnie for the full 2 hours but I was so tired. Just couldn't do it. Stayed for maybe 30 mins and then went to bed for a nap that turned into a full 7 hours of sleep, WELL NEEDED SLEEP might I add.  Anyway, it turned out nice. I used more wrapping lotion and I'm wondering if it was necessary. I'll experiment with no lotion. No other products.



So pretty! How did you wrap your hair on the perm rod? From the bottom and roll up, like a flexi rod?


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 17, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> So pretty! How did you wrap your hair on the perm rod? From the bottom and roll up, like a flexi rod?



Thankya kindly! 

No, I actually wrapped it around the permrod like wrapping a wound with gauze if that makes sense, from top to bottom.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 18, 2014)

Went swimming over the weekend so I washed but was too tired to set. I'll try to set maybe Friday so it can be fresh for the weekend.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone use ridiculously large flexi rods? Like sausages? I went in sallys this weekend and saw some magenta looking rods and they looked like they'd be nice for giving a really loose wave, preserving magnetic roller sets


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Does anyone use ridiculously large flexi rods? Like sausages? I went in sallys this weekend and saw some magenta looking rods and they looked like they'd be nice for giving a really loose wave, preserving magnetic roller sets



girlonfire I've seen divachyk use big flexi's on her blog and her results are always amazing!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

Well it's almost straight hair season for me and the weird thing is I have absolutely no desire to head to the salon and get my hair pressed. No reason other than I just prefer the look of my roller set hair....yay for consistently setting!  I think I've used heat once so far this year and I'm actually thinking about waiting until I can stretch my hair and it reach my hips before I do it again. I know that will probably be the end of next year but I THINK I'm up for the challenge. I want to be WOW'ed when I get it pressed. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Well it's almost straight hair season for me and the weird thing is I have absolutely no desire to head to the salon and get my hair pressed. No reason other than I just prefer the look of my roller set hair....yay for consistently setting!  I think I've used heat once so far this year and I'm actually thinking about waiting until I can stretch my hair and it reach my hips before I do it again. I know that will probably be the end of next year but I THINK I'm up for the challenge. I want to be WOW'ed when I get it pressed. lol



You wanna be wowed press and here I just want manageability.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 19, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> You wanna be wowed press and here I just want manageability.



I hear ya girl! Whatever is easiest for you to keep those beautiful strands on your head. lol


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 19, 2014)

Its been maybe 3 days since I did my ponyperm set. The curls have loosened. I'm trying to decide if I should wash tomorrow or Friday. Here is what it looks like. I may wait till Friday, just because I'm lazy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 20, 2014)

^^ that looks cute! I would rock it


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay so how many flexi rods would I need for a full set? My hair is dense 



This is pic of my wet hair from eariler this year... Please don't tell me I need 60-11 rods


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Aug 20, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Okay so how many flexi rods would I need for a full set? My hair is dense
> 
> This is pic of my wet hair from eariler this year... Please don't tell me I need 60-11 rods



Okay...50-11 then lol

Naw I dk I guess it depends on what size flexi rod you are using and how big your sections will be. Maybe 25-30...but I would get at leat 40 to be on safe side. Who knows you may need even more.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 21, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Okay...50-11 then lol  Naw I dk I guess it depends on what size flexi rod you are using and how big your sections will be. Maybe 25-30...but I would get at leat 40 to be on safe side. Who knows you may need even more.



I use anywhere from 20-25...but  agree that having at least 40 to be on the safe side.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2014)

This flexi set I made my sections a lot smaller than normal in hopes to reduce drying time. The last 2 sets took 2 hours to dry under my hooded dryer ANNND had the nerve to be still damp in the back causing me to sleep in the back ones overnight. Side note: Lawd I pity the fool who sleeps in a full head of flexi rods...these mugs feel like you're sleeping on a bed of rocks. Ummmmm no ma'am!!!! 

Anyway...I used a full 4 packs of flexi rods...2 grey (front) and 2 purple packs (back) I don't know what the hell I was thinking because when I finished, my thoughts were: How am I supposed to fit these 50-11 trillion gazillion flexi rods under my hooded dryer?!!!! Oh well, it's early so I'll be air drying them the bulk of the day then sneaking under the dryer when baby naps. Happy roller setting Friday!


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey y'all.
I got the 2 minute from aphogee. In my hair now. I'll be doing a ponymagnetic set today. Probably with 1.5in rollers. Stay tuned. Hope this helps with breakage.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 22, 2014)

*I really feel like I just can't win.* I was so pumped to finally have the best set to date. My hair was soft, I felt like my product ratio was on point. Everything was going my way for once. Then I get a call and I have to pull out all my rollers and half my head is still damp and get on the road. Just got home after 2 hours and my hair looks atrocious. Not even going to post a picture. I'll just put in some bantu knots and hope for the best. I never win. The worst part is that the half that was dry looked really good! But I had to put my hair in a bun to hide the parts that were damp and you know what they say: "one bad apple spoils the bunch".

I really think I need a new dryer. That's one of the things on my list of things to buy with my first pay check. I really don't have Mr. Pibbs money but I cannot STAND sitting under a dryer for 2+ hours only to emerge with hair that is still damp! That madness must stop!! Maybe I just need to take it like a lady and splurge.

The only good thing about this cycle was that I had my fastest detangling session to date: 35 minutes. 

I feel so down man. Gosh. I just wanna be a lady, why is this so difficult


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I really feel like I just can't win. I was so pumped to finally have the best set to date. My hair was soft, I felt like my product ratio was on point. Everything was going my way for once. Then I get a call and I have to pull out all my rollers and half my head is still damp and get on the road. Just got home after 2 hours and my hair looks atrocious. Not even going to post a picture. I'll just put in some bantu knots and hope for the best. I never win. The worst part is that the half that was dry looked really good! But I had to put my hair in a bun to hide the parts that were damp and you know what they say: "one bad apple spoils the bunch".  I really think I need a new dryer. That's one of the things on my list of things to buy with my first pay check. I really don't have Mr. Pibbs money but I cannot STAND sitting under a dryer for 2+ hours only to emerge with hair that is still damp! That madness must stop!! Maybe I just need to take it like a lady and splurge.  The only good thing about this cycle was that I had my fastest detangling session to date: 35 minutes.  I feel so down man. Gosh. I just wanna be a lady, why is this so difficult




You can win! You are a winner! You are a beautiful masterpiece created to win! Life happens...you couldn't finish drying your set this time....but I bet the next time you can fully dry, it's going to be bomb.com.org.net.edu! woot woot!!! lmbo

Yes the first rule in setting is:
Thee must obtain a dryer that will dry thine sets in the fastest time available to man. lol
I have a LCL dryer which is alot cheaper than a Pibbs and it is great.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 22, 2014)

Results. One side is bigger than the other cause I separated the curls a bit much and got to the other side and realized I need this style to last so I went easy on that side's seperationess. (Please do not look that word up in the dictionary cause it is made up) lol

The heat/humidity will practically separate it and make it bigger each day for me.


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 22, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> _You can win! You are a winner! You are a beautiful masterpiece created to win!_ Life happens...you couldn't finish drying your set this time....but I bet the next time you can fully dry, it's going to be bomb.com.org.net.edu! woot woot!!! lmbo
> 
> Yes the first rule in setting is:
> Thee must obtain a dryer that will dry thine sets in the fastest time available to man. lol
> I have a LCL dryer which is alot cheaper than a Pibbs and it is great.



Gosh, you just cheered me right on up. Thanks lulu. I think I will bite the bullrt with a new dryer.


----------



## sharifeh (Aug 23, 2014)

lulu97 

My lcl died on me 
Has that ever happened to you??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 23, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> lulu97
> 
> My lcl died on me
> Has that ever happened to you??
> ...



How long did you have it before it died? sharifeh


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 23, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> How long did you have it before it died? http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=107769



She's had it less than a year... I got mine in Sept and she got hers months later, probably early 2014... I urged her to get it lol. 
I hope the LCL's don't break down a lot .

How long is the warranty?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 23, 2014)

Arlana said:


> She's had it less than a year... I got mine in Sept and she got hers months later, probably early 2014... I urged her to get it lol.
> I hope the LCL's don't break down a lot .
> 
> How long is the warranty?



I think the warranty is year cu have had good experiences with their customer service


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 24, 2014)

sharifeh said:


> lulu97  My lcl died on me Has that ever happened to you??  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 sharifeh

No Thank Gawd it hasn't done that to me.  The worst that has happened was the knob for the timer got stripped and popped off. I emailed CS about it, they called me the same day and mailed me another one. I paid 5 bucks for it though since I was way past my warranty. I've had mine since I stopped relaxing (around Dec 2011)


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 24, 2014)

Deep conditioning so I can set! My hair us long overdue for rollers

Eta: under the dryer. I did 80 mins under let the rollers air dry for another hour and now I am under the dryer for round 2. Any day now my hair will acutally be dry


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll be washing and doing a traditional set this weekend. I've went back to washing weekly in order to properly remove shed hairs. When I don't, I get horrible tangles. I wont be wearing my hair down at all though...one big french braid is calling my name.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'll be washing and doing a traditional set this weekend. I've went back to washing weekly in order to properly remove shed hairs. When I don't, I get horrible tangles. I wont be wearing my hair down at all though...one big french braid is calling my name.



I can cornrow, but canbot French braid. O envy you!


----------



## girlonfire (Aug 28, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> I'll be washing and doing a traditional set this weekend. I've went back to washing weekly in order to properly remove shed hairs. When I don't, I get horrible tangles. I wont be wearing my hair down at all though...one big french braid is calling my name.



I've been thinking that I'll go back to weekly washing as well. Prolonging my style just isn't worth the tangles and heart ache. 

I have a thing for dutch braids...don't ask why cuz I don't know!  but I can never braid all my hair into one dutch braid, feels like a work out!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Aug 29, 2014)

Last night's wash & set was a mega hit! My hair was so freakin shiny, soft & moisturized and it was all a beautiful accident. With caring for the baby, I have to do things step by step (hours apart from each other) but I'm finding as long as I start the process early in the day I will be done by bedtime. I think these things are what made the biggest impact though:

*Pre-poo'd 2 hours, washed, DC'd 3 hours then applied Giovanni Direct as a leave in & sectioned hair. Spritzed with a tiny amount of aloe vera juice and put shower cap back on until I had a chance to roll my hair. (Which was almost a hour and a half later) My hair experienced the ultimate conditioning, even down to the leave in! 

*air dried my set for dang near 8 hours and took the rollers out before bed. I had no intention on doing this, but just couldn't get time to myself to sit under the dryer more than 30 mins. Speaking of dryers: The temperature is set to the max on my hair dryer which is around 176 and I think this was drying my hair out (literally). After seeing the results with air drying under the cool air of my fan, I turned the temperature on my dryer down by 100 and it's now set to 76 or 78 I think. I'll test it out more in the months to come.

Blairx0 and anyone who has the LCL dryer, what temp do you set your dryer on?

Sorry no pics...it was dang near midnight when I took the rollers down so all I could think about was how good my bed was gonna feel.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 30, 2014)

So I finally got around to setting my hair after talking about doing it for months. I am sitting under the dryer now, I plan to just leave them in until morning. I plan to flat iron my hair in the morning after this, I used magnetic rollers and a few flexi rods as well. Will post up pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in a twist out set. 8 perm rods and it will look like a had a whole head full of them


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 31, 2014)

Under the dryer! I have the lcl dryer and bornally do an hour on high heat. Cool the rollers and then back under but on two instead of three and 140 rather than 170.

The section session is normally 30-45 mins


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 3, 2014)

I need to do something different with my hair. Setting and Bunning is leaving me bored. I think maybe setting and wearing out would be entertaing at least


----------



## faithVA (Sep 3, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I need to do something different with my hair. Setting and Bunning is leaving me bored. I think maybe setting and wearing out would be entertaing at least



Yeah, maybe at least wear it out the first day or two and then as if falls then put it up.  That may give you just the break you need.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2014)

Spending my Friday night with a head full of rollers, a bottle of wine & watching a marathon of Girlfriends. Hubby on kid duty. *Deep sigh* Life is gewd! lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yeah, maybe at least wear it out the first day or two and then as if falls then put it up.  That may give you just the break you need.



Totally agree. When I get bored, I always try a new style. Last month was flexi rods and styling those. This month I'm in love with doing french braids after setting. Gonna play around with those until I get sick of them. Want to try to stick with them until the end of the year and throw in a flexi set once a month...but I'm so fickle with my hair, I'll probably try a new style before then. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 7, 2014)

The little life of my roller set:

Pic 1: Curls after takedown untouched

Pic 2: Finger combed

Pic 3 &4: Lightly moisturized then brushed curls out with my Goody Ionic paddle brush. Somebody asked which brush I use so I included a pic. Put hair in a few bantu knots to stretch the roots. Wore a banana clip ponytail to enjoy my hair being out for one day...well a few hours cause all I did was go to a football game. lol Sorry it was so blurry...I was literally on my way out the door.

Pic 5: Moisturized again and put it in a loose french braid for the week. I rolled the length then tucked it all under for a protective style.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll be glad when I get time again to roller set. Might try pony sets or play more with flexi rods.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 7, 2014)

Plan to set later. While I am under the dryer I will catch up on this thread.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry I should have taking better pics lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 7, 2014)

Got this dc is in and I am already sleepy. I think I may instal some curlformers, so I can dry briefly and sleep in them. Curlformers have no longevity in my hair, but sleep is more important. I am hoping to try a flexi rod set Friday

Eta

Curlformers are in! My goal is at least an hour under the dryer. But watching football had me so stressed I am tried now.


----------



## girlonfire (Sep 7, 2014)

I feel like it's been a while since I did a set. Certainly for that 2 weeks. maybe 3... Anywho, I'm saving money for a pibbs! I'm also trying to upgrade my products. I hope to have all this together by next monday. I most likely will not be setting my hair until next monday. I just started my first jobs. Yes I did say jobS with an s. It's been crazy. If I get any time at all before next monday, I'll so a flat twist megnetic set. Really excited!

Just thought I'd let yall know what's up with me. I feel like I haven't posted in a while.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 7, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I feel like it's been a while since I did a set. Certainly for that 2 weeks. maybe 3... Anywho, I'm saving money for a pibbs! I'm also trying to upgrade my products. I hope to have all this together by next monday. I most likely will not be setting my hair until next monday. I just started my first jobs. Yes I did say jobS with an s. It's been crazy. If I get any time at all before next monday, I'll so a flat twist megnetic set. Really excited!
> 
> Just thought I'd let yall know what's up with me. I feel like I haven't posted in a while.



Congrats on the positions!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 7, 2014)

mz.rae said:


> So I finally got around to setting my hair after talking about doing it for months. I am sitting under the dryer now, I plan to just leave them in until morning. I plan to flat iron my hair in the morning after this, I used magnetic rollers and a few flexi rods as well. Will post up pictures tomorrow.



mz.rae

How was your set?


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 7, 2014)

I forgot to take a picture of my set from last week. Yesterday I took my hair that had been stretched out from a braid out and put some flexi rods in it. I just used curls creme brule and aloe vera gel to set and let it air dry. The results were ok, wish I used my sleek and shine conditioner.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

Did a ponytail set today. It has been a long time since I did one. My hair is nice and bouncy. Also, I am learning not to be so heavy-handed with product which results in more body. Not ready to post pictures yet I need a little bit more practice.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2014)

Fresh roller set for the week, and I've already combed all the curls out. lol

Good news is my roller sets are finally starting to hang like I want even with shrinkage.

Bad news is:
Roller sets are no longer masking the difference between my natural and relaxed hair. After almost 3 years of growing my relaxer out my natural hair is pretty much kicking my relaxed ends out the way...like move over we got this!!! lol The difference is really clear (well to me it is). The first pic is kinda dark so I took a 2nd one with the flash to get a better view. Really doesn't matter to me since I rarely wear my hair down without it having some type of curl anyway. So I'mma still keep rolling away! lol

I just moisturized and put it in 3 bantu knots to stretch the roots for a few hours. I'll put it in a side french braid before we head out for weekend festivities. Happy roller setting weekend Ladies!


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 13, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Fresh roller set for the week, and I've already combed all the curls out. lol
> 
> Good news is my roller sets are finally starting to hang like I want even with shrinkage.
> 
> ...



I just lurk... but *two snaps** your hair looks amazing!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 13, 2014)

brownb83 said:


> I just lurk... but *two snaps** your hair looks amazing!!!



brownb83 Thanks Lady! I miss you over here but happy I still get to talk to you over in the motherhood thread. *blows kiss*


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 13, 2014)

Tried the Sistawithrealhair's method of roller setting. I just used water to set my hair and used the ponytails to stretch the roots. The results are soft and fluffy stretched hair. I'm going to spray a little heat protectant and flat iron. I found using just water helped me to get the hair more taunt on the magnetic roller.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 13, 2014)

I finally rinsed and deep conditioned. I decided to use flexi rods and never thought how hard it would be to get under the dryer with all these crazy angles everywhere. I hope they are dry. I plan to let them air dry for about 45 mins before unravelling.


----------



## girlonfire (Sep 14, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Congrats on the positions!


 Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 14, 2014)

We have a check-in at the end of the month & I'm gonna go ahead and do mine now. I will be traveling for the next 2 1/2 weeks with very limited internet access so I wont be on here much.

Adding a comparison picture from my first roller set of the year in Jan to my last one a few days ago. I have exclusively rollerset every week to every 2 weeks this entire year outside of when I sprained my wrist and went in braids for 7 weeks. I have always and will always love roller setting and it will stay a part of my hair care routine.

I trimmed about an inch total this year so I was able to retain just about all my growth with setting. I'll be doing french braids for the rest of the year after setting...pushing myself to see another 2 inches before our final end of year reveal.

I've never noticed this, but the longer my hair gets the more it grows into a V shape. I don't mind it, I'm not chasing a blunt look nor will I cut off hair just for it to grow back the same way...I just accept and work with it. I will check back on your updates when I'm back from vacation and settled at home.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> We have a check-in at the end of the month & I'm gonna go ahead and do mine now. I will be traveling for the next 2 1/2 weeks with very limited internet access so I wont be on here much.
> 
> Adding a comparison picture from my first roller set of the year in Jan to my last one a few days ago. I have exclusively rollerset every week to every 2 weeks this entire year outside of when I sprained my wrist and went in braids for 7 weeks. I have always and will always love roller setting and it will stay a part of my hair care routine.
> 
> ...



I'm jelly! Tis all

Oh and I'm not going to check in until the end of the year when I do a lc for all of my challenges.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great thickness!


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks to lulu97 for the reminder because I never check in. 

I started the year at BSL but because I trimmed about 5 inches this year trying to rid thin ends, my progress is only to MBL though I should've been at WL. I was only able to cut because I was pregnant so most of it grew back. 

I've rollerset mostly all the time, I'll say 3 weeks out of the month most months. Haven't roller set in a while since I had DS, but I think I'll start pony setting since it might be less time consuming. 

The orange picture is my starting picture and the picture with me blog address is as of July/August 2014. Can't update right now. All the others is progress in between. 

My goal is to stop cutting and just let it continue to grow out. If the thin ends are too worrisome then I'll cut next year, but I'm trying to leave them alone. They got a tad better.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Sep 14, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Thanks to lulu97 for the reminder because I never check in.
> 
> I started the year at BSL but because I trimmed about 5 inches this year trying to rid thin ends, my progress is only to MBL though I should've been at WL. I was only able to cut because I was pregnant so most of it grew back.
> 
> ...



I'm jelly of you too and all you other heif*s  in this challenge lol...

Eta- beautiful hair btw


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey ladies! I have been soo busy lately, but i am back and checking in! Thanks lulu97 for the reminder. I'll try to be better at coming on here more regularly.

Part of the reason why I stopped posting was that I didn't really have anything new to say, I wasn't trying any new styles, so I felt like I had nothing fun to share lol. I think once you get your regimen down pat, it's all about repetition and staying constant. 

Here is my latest permrod set. I did it on an old curlformer set, using naptural85's 'cheat a permrod set' technique. The products I used were water and jane carter wrap & roll. 






My hair is at BSL now. I'm not claiming it in my signature yet because I want to wait until October to flat iron my hair and take a pic to claim it. I was waiting on the CWK plates but those things aren't coming until October/late November (supposedly) so I may just buy a flat iron. I've been looking at the ghd eclipse. Has anyone tried that? 

The products I use are kind of the same, just a few changes:
*shampoo*- Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle (honestly, not in love with this. dries my hair out so much, going to buy something else once it's done)
*conditioner*- Trader Joe's Tea Tree tingle (same here. looking for an alternative). To DC, I add EVOO and aloe vera juice

*setting product*: Camille Rose Naturals Aloe Whipped Butter Gel (when my hair is freshly washed), Jane Carter Wrap & Roll (when my hair is dry/old) and Aloe Vera Gel (when my hair is super dry/old). I want to try flaxseed gel next. 
*oil*: Vatika Frosting
*edge tamer*: Kinky Curly gel & curls control paste


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 19, 2014)

I just ordered my LCL dryer, so I can join you ladies.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 19, 2014)

Under the dryer with a head full of rollers going to catch up on what I missed


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 19, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Love your perm rod sets. Its like a cute curly bob! It looks like it has great movement too, so well done. I know setting can seem repetitive once you have your products and routine locked down, but it is always great to share those lovely pics. I wonder if toaster is still setting with Naptural85's perm rod method.

Looking forward to everyone's update!


----------



## toaster (Sep 19, 2014)

Blairx0

Hey! I haven't set my hair in forever (unless a twist out or braid out with satin foam rollers on the ends count). I just started cowashing every day and now I'm trying to wear my hair out more so twist outs have been winning. I plan on doing more sets when it gets cooler.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 19, 2014)

Used a bit too much leave in so hair is heavy, but I'm rolling with it


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Sep 20, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> Love your perm rod sets. Its like a cute curly bob! It looks like it has great movement too, so well done. I know setting can seem repetitive once you have your products and routine locked down, but it is always great to share those lovely pics. I wonder if toaster is still setting with Naptural85's perm rod method.
> 
> Looking forward to everyone's update!



thanks Blairx0. your hair looks like it's grown so much in those pics above too! so thick and luscious! I find that as my hair grows longer, it has more swing and movement to it. I am still on lookout for my holy grail setting product tho. I love camille rose whipped aloe butter and 100% aloe vera gel but....... they both have a light hold and I get so tired of re-rolling my hair every night. I want a miracle all-natural product with hold that will last for at least 3 days. I literally could have an extra hour of sleep every night if I didn't have to reset nightly. I bought the ingredients to make flaxseed gel... we'll see how this goes LOL. 

I'll post pics of my hair when I use the flaxseed gel later. Hopefully it's not a complete fail lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 21, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Used a bit too much peace in so hair is heavy, but I'm rollibg with it



So pretty!!!


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 22, 2014)

I know we are well into 2014....
But is it too late to join? setting is really bringing a lot of you ladies success!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2014)

YellowMellow said:


> I know we are well into 2014....
> But is it too late to join? setting is really bringing a lot of you ladies success!



It is never to late to try to reach for success!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 22, 2014)

Back at home for a few days so my little munchkin can get his 4 month old shots. Hubby wanted to go out to eat yesterday and I was like nuuuh uhhhhh boy I gotta do my hair!!!! lmbo

After washing, steaming and all that jazz; I did a very light mist of aloe vera juice all over and used a tiny amount curl junkie smoothing lotion as a leave in. Air dried while I caught up on emails, house work & watched all my tv shows on the DVR that I missed.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm not skilled enough to do an actual roller set. So instead I'll use curlformers. I usually can't get more than 3 day of wearing it down tho. I ordered new products to hopefully help with that. I wanted to wait until they arrived but I'm too excited to wait! I'll post a shot of my fresh out the shower texture tonight after I wash and then another after curlformers. I'm really really hoping to gain length but more so thickness! I want my fro to be huge since it doesn't seem to want to hang


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 22, 2014)

Any of you ladies have a cheat rollerset technique you'd like to share? I don't have the energy/time to do my regular set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 22, 2014)

YellowMellow Welcome aboard Lady! Hope setting is as good for you as it has been to some of us


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 22, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> Any of you ladies have a cheat rollerset technique you'd like to share? I don't have the energy/time to do my regular set.



Nyssa28 What about a chunky braid out with perm rods on the ends? Granted my hair was already stretched, this style took me about 15-20 mins to do and it lasted maybe 5 days with pineapple'ing at night. Braid your hair just until you leave the scalp, then smooth and roll the length on perm rods or whatever rollers you like. I'll attach some pics showing what I mean.

You can also try a ponytail set. Well a lot of Ladies say that this method shaves off setting time but it takes me around the same amount of time as a normal set. So I tend to save those for when I need to trim.


----------



## Napp (Sep 22, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> Any of you ladies have a cheat rollerset technique you'd like to share? I don't have the energy/time to do my regular set.



Nyssa28


I just wanted to share my blog post  about rolling with conici rollers. I really love them once I got the hang of them.

The thing about these rollers is that they are wider than a regular roller. So instead of doing a Mohawk, I divide my hair into 4 sections and put 3 rollers per section. Doing it this way cuts down on my rolling time. I set like this when I know I am going to use a flat iron after roller setting.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Sep 22, 2014)

Napp said:


> Nyssa28
> 
> I just wanted to share my blog post  about rolling with conici rollers. I really love them once I got the hang of them.
> 
> The thing about these rollers is that they are wider than a regular roller. So instead of doing a Mohawk, I divide my hair into 4 sections and put 3 rollers per section. Doing it this way cuts down on my rolling time. I set like this when I know I am going to use a flat iron after roller setting.



It turned out nice


----------



## girlonfire (Sep 22, 2014)

This is basically my life right now:
:dollar:

and that's it. No time for anything between school and work. So setting has taken the back seat. I need to get it together. I had it in the begininning but that quickly changed. I'm not giving up the challenge though. Quite the contrary.

I'll be recieving some Joico products in the mail tomorrow and I should be getting my pibbs kwik dryer between saturday and next monday. Trying to see if "better" products and a better dryer will help me out.

I ordered:
Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo/Conditioner
" Moisture Balm
" Reconstructor
" kpak's deep conditioner, the name escapes me
" kpak smoothing balm

I hopefully will get time this sunday to do a magnetic roller set and probably follow with a flat iron. Wanna see how the smoothing balm does in the Georgia humidity (though recently mornings have been cooler and dryer).

Very excited to try these products out!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 22, 2014)

Napp I love that post. Yall know I'm setting challenged but since my hair is getting longer and I love wearing it out I have to make this work. So 4 sections and  these Capelli Care rollers are next on my try it out list.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 23, 2014)

So I didn't use curlformers I decided to straighten instead lol I needed an updated pic anyway. I haven't noticed how much shine and fullness my hair is lacking! :/ it's very flowy and bouncy tho!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 23, 2014)

I love setting and miss it totally BUT I an working out frequently and it is a lot of work to sweat it out.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 23, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Nyssa28 What about a chunky braid out with perm rods on the ends? Granted my hair was already stretched, this style took me about 15-20 mins to do and it lasted maybe 5 days with pineapple'ing at night. Braid your hair just until you leave the scalp, then smooth and roll the length on perm rods or whatever rollers you like. I'll attach some pics showing what I mean.  You can also try a ponytail set. Well a lot of Ladies say that this method shaves off setting time but it takes me around the same amount of time as a normal set. So I tend to save those for when I need to trim.



Very pretty! I like how beach wavy your hair is.  Maybe I need to try chunkier braids to get this look.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 23, 2014)

Napp said:


> Nyssa28  I just wanted to share my blog post  about rolling with conici rollers. I really love them once I got the hang of them.  The thing about these rollers is that they are wider than a regular roller. So instead of doing a Mohawk, I divide my hair into 4 sections and put 3 rollers per section. Doing it this way cuts down on my rolling time. I set like this when I know I am going to use a flat iron after roller setting.



I like this concept! Where did you purchase your rollers? Napp


----------



## Napp (Sep 24, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> I like this concept! Where did you purchase your rollers? Napp



I got them on the capelli care website.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 24, 2014)

My LCL came today!   

I'm too excited! IDK, if I should try to wait for the weekend or take the plunge tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 24, 2014)

Nyssa28 said:


> I like this concept! Where did you purchase your rollers? Napp



There is an lhcf discount code in the vendor section. You should check it out


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 26, 2014)

Results of my curlformer set dried with the LCL dryer.

I should get my roller setting DVD tomorrow, so I'll watch it this weekend.  Next wash day, I'll try an actual roller set with my Italian mesh rollers.


----------



## winona (Sep 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what happened to the fashion megastore?  I need some french mesh rollers for a friend.  Where is everyone buying their rollers from?


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 26, 2014)

winona said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the fashion megastore?  I need some french mesh rollers for a friend.  Where is everyone buying their rollers from?



Never heard of it. I bought some capelli care rollers online that infor is in the vendor form. My plastic rollers I got a Sallys. The others from a random bss. I had some French rollers I was trying to get rid of .



If you want them let me know


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 27, 2014)

A good wash and roller set is calling my name. My french braid is frizzy & dusty looking but I just need it to get me through a football game today lmbo


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 27, 2014)

Finally set today after possibly a couple months. Went back to an old favorite: CHI Silk Infusion. I did regular rollers in the back and pony tail rollers in the front.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 28, 2014)

I know better than to start setting this late, but here I am. I have conditoner in my hair, so there is no going back.

 I plan to use my centre rollers to speed up dry time. 

Next time i will plan to my weekends better


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 28, 2014)

The beast has been tamed for the week! I had to sprinkle some Jesus juice in her to get her to act right!!! lol TGFR (Thank GAWD for roller sets) 

Before (right after taking down french braid from last set)

 After (curls after take down from today's set)

ETA: And guess what?! Honey boo boo chile bout to go right back in a french braid! lmbo


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2014)

Rollerset was bust. Even with my vented rollers I still had sections of damp hair 

I was too sleepy to care. I took out the rollers put in flexi rods and went to sleep. 

When I woke up my hair was still damp. This lo po life is for real.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 3, 2014)

Anybody setting this weekend? I was thinking of doing a flexi rod set and enjoy wearing my hair out for the week. That is, until I checked the weather and realized we are having 94+ temperatures next week. So magnetic roller set- turned into a french braid- for another week it is. Hopefully I can get a flexi set in just in time for the fall festival activities I'm taking my kids to in a few weeks. I envision my hair blowing in the wind & flying all around my face while I'm on the hay ride! lmbo


----------



## Napp (Oct 3, 2014)

Im gonna set today. I need a break from wash n goes


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 3, 2014)

Yawning under the dryer. I hope my hair dries soon. I normally need two hours to dry, but I am hopefully that the setting lotion will help my hair dry faster


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 3, 2014)

Gonna try out the, roller pix, hope they are easy and comfortable because pins are so hard to get in there


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 4, 2014)

I plan to set my hair today whenever I find the energy to do so.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 4, 2014)

Plan to try my first perm rod set


----------



## winona (Oct 4, 2014)

[USER=328439]Blairx0[/USER];20596303 said:
			
		

> Never heard of it. I bought some capelli care rollers online that infor is in the vendor form. My plastic rollers I got a Sallys. The others from a random bss. I had some French rollers I was trying to get rid of .  If you want them let me know



Thanks I have some that you are trying to get rid of and they are not as heavy as the French mesh.      I was going to give some of mine to my niece if I could get some more but now I think I am just going to give her some of my plastic mesh

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2014)

finally made the flaxseed gel. my hair loves it. i also made my own detangler using marshmallow root and slippery elm powder. the flaxseed is in the pump jar, the detangler in the spray bottle:

these are the recipes i used:
detangler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-KgH-Caodw
gel: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWaH8GIbLrM

here's how my hair came out. i used the pink & orange curlformers, airdried overnight. great hold and very shiny. 
flash:


no flash:


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Plan to try my first perm rod set



let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> finally made the flaxseed gel. my hair loves it. i also made my own detangler using marshmallow root and slippery elm powder. the flaxseed is in the pump jar, the detangler in the spray bottle:
> View attachment 278713
> these are the recipes i used:
> detangler: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-KgH-Caodw
> ...



Beautiful results! Those products def agree with your hair cause honey your hair is blinging! Looks so smooth too. coilyhaircutie


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2014)

Got a head full of rollers in and about to make some shrimp tacos for lunch 

Oh and I had to throw away a bag of rollers that were snagging my hair. They were at least 5 years old & flimsy. Poured out a lil liquor for my dead homies! lmbo


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 5, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Beautiful results! Those products def agree with your hair cause honey your hair is blinging! Looks so smooth too. coilyhaircutie



thanks girl! lulu97  I'm happy to find 2 products that I can use on my hair...and they're cheap & super easy to make! Lol so much for spending money this whole year trying to find the holy grail setting product when all along all I had to do was boil some flax seeds  I think the marshmallow root helped with the shine & hold too. I also stopped using the trader joe's tea tree tingle shampoo & conditioner, that ish was drying my hair out! 

you had me rolling with the "Poured out a lil liquor for my dead homies! " LOL. they're in a better place now.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 5, 2014)

When I finally take my sew in out I'm going to let my hair breath for a week b4 getting another sewin so I'm going to rollerset! I may end up doing my curl formers or flexirods. I usually always do curlformers and haven't tried flexirods on my hair yet. This is going to be exciting to try.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 5, 2014)

Air dried this set while I cooked lunch, then dinner & watched football games. Decided to do a twisted updo for the week instead of my normal french braid.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 5, 2014)

Setting my head now. I did a pony set just in the front last week, but it takes too long to dry so I just used less rollers.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Oct 5, 2014)

I did a full head rollerset.  I set in front of the fan for 20 minutes and then under the dryer for 20 minutes on medium heat and it was surprisingly dry!  I then pin curled it. Won't take out til Monday


----------



## Napp (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm sitting under the dryer. I did a traditional set because I'm planning to wear this one with no direct heat. So I did small sections and took my time to smooth my hair on the rollers. I was planning to wash n go for the fall and winter but realistically I probably would wear my hair straightened.

Rolling my hair is so relaxing


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 6, 2014)

My first perm rod set wasn't too bad. I think next time ill wait til my hair is somewhat dry cause it took forever to dry.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone have tips for how to hood dry without setting? I'm looking for quick ways to dry my hair without air drying or setting.

My last wash day I applied leave ins, combed my hair straight down and sat under the hooded dryer. That worked ok, but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have tips for how to hood dry without setting? I'm looking for quick ways to dry my hair without air drying or setting.  My last wash day I applied leave ins, combed my hair straight down and sat under the hooded dryer. That worked ok, but I'm open to suggestions.



Without setting it could be tricky. Even wet wrapping takes longer to dry that setting. If your goals is to avoid manipulation, it might be hard. I've done wet wrap, flexi, pony tail sets, twists and braids and all take longer for my hair to dry than roller setting.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2014)

Saludable84 said:


> Without setting it could be tricky. Even wet wrapping takes longer to dry that setting. If your goals is to avoid manipulation, it might be hard. I've done wet wrap, flexi, pony tail sets, twists and braids and all take longer for my hair to dry than roller setting.



I haven't wet wrapped in like 20 yrs. Too much manipulation and oh gosh it takes too long for the inner layers to dry. My pony, traditional and flexis take well over an hour. Freely hanging hair dried quickly but of course it did not come out as sleek as setting. Saludable84


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have tips for how to hood dry without setting? I'm looking for quick ways to dry my hair without air drying or setting.  My last wash day I applied leave ins, combed my hair straight down and sat under the hooded dryer. That worked ok, but I'm open to suggestions.



divachyk I've never done this at home but to prep my hair for pressing: My stylist will smooth all my hair in 2 ponytails (left & right sides) twist the length & clip it up then place me under the dryer for 20-30 minutes. It's normally pretty dry but she doesn't apply leave in's...just a serum. That's all I got. All I l know is that roller setting life. lol


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I haven't wet wrapped in like 20 yrs. Too much manipulation and oh gosh it takes too long for the inner layers to dry. My pony, traditional and flexis take well over an hour. Freely hanging hair dried quickly but of course it did not come out as sleek as setting. Saludable84



Have you tried using larger rollers. I started using larger rollers when my hair started talking over an hour to dry. I prefer smaller rollers because I liked the volume in my buns but the drying was too much. Larger rollers are also less manipulation.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 8, 2014)

Saludable84 it's the smoothing action and pinning that I'm wanting to avoid. I do use big rollers when I set.

I don't feel the need to smooth when doing flexis. Plus, there are no pins to fool with or snag the hair. Flexis are much easier for me. I use large flexis also.

lulu97, thank you.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 10, 2014)

I read through so much of this thread last night. I'm sold! I'm going to try my first ponytail roller set this weekend since that seems to be the most common for those transitioning to natural. I'm 10 months post so hopefully it works.


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 10, 2014)

Hey Yall, I'll be setting today. A pony tail set to be exact. I just washed my hair with the joico moisture recovery line and used the kpak protein treatment followed by the moisture recovery balm. Here are my initial thoughts.

Shampoo: non drying, very moisturizing, offers a priming type of slip.
Conditioner: very moisturizing, left my hair soft and fluffy, allowed me to detangle my hair calmly and quickly. Mind you my hair was not MATTED, so I can't say anything about it's abilities to that extent.
Protien treatment: I have not tried many protien treatments, this is my second one to date. I now understand the "dryness: that a lot of ladies complain of. My hair was not overly try but enough for me to know I should probably not use the kpak intense deep conditioner next. MY hair definitely felt stronger though.
Balm: the jury is still out on this one. 

My hair is low porosity so I add heat to all my treatments as frequently as possible and this has become less of a chore now that I have my pibbs kwik dry. I'm excited to do my first set with it!


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 11, 2014)

This was the result of my set. Forgive the lacking abundance and quality of the pic. I did not show my pattern because...well I forgot! Nothing special though. But I did do something different. I did not use any product and I covered my magnetic rollers with paper towels like sistahwithrealhair on youtube. I must say that my hair does have more body and movement. My edges and nape did not dry thoroughly but I think I was expecting too much. I'll make smaller sections next time. I used all magenta rollers.the paper helps a lot.

It took about an 1.5 hrs for pibbs to dry my hair. It might have been partly because I was.switching temps a lot trying to see what the hottest temp I could stand was. I ended up straightening after I unrolled my hair.

View attachment 279297

Oh and a follow up in the balm, it's good, its just my lowpo hair won't recognize that without heat lol


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 11, 2014)

Back at waist length


 Still need some trimming but it's better.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 11, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Back at waist length
> 
> Still need some trimming but it's better.



Beautiful hair


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 11, 2014)

Plan to put in curlformers tonight

Eta

Curlformers are in and eyelids are heavy. I will take these out tomorrow


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 11, 2014)

I've managed to pre-poo, shampoo & steam....then the baby woke up from his nap & I had to slap on a plastic bag. Now he is down again for his last nap of the day & I'm too un-inspired & tired to set...all I wanna do is drink a BOTTLE of wine, catch up on some ratchet tv, browse social media & call my parents to chat. Guess this conditioner will have to marinate overnight & I set in the morning.  Flexi rods I'm thinking.......


----------



## greenandchic (Oct 11, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Anyone have tips for how to hood dry without setting? I'm looking for quick ways to dry my hair without air drying or setting.
> 
> My last wash day I applied leave ins, combed my hair straight down and sat under the hooded dryer. That worked ok, but I'm open to suggestions.



That sounds a bit like a WnG...


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 12, 2014)

Well after 5 times of trying the Nairobi foam with my flexi rod sets, I have determined that it will not be a staple.

Reasons:

1) It gives me no more hold than just using my leave in does for flexi rods.

 2) I don't like that I can't find a full list of ingredients. I'm not a stickler for most stuff, I just prefer not to use alcohol as it usually dries my hair out & I absolutely believe this stuff contains a high amount of it.

Here are my results though.

ETA: My stylist is taking this Nairobi off my hands since she's the one that suggested it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 12, 2014)

My 1st Traditional Roller Set Results.

I pre-poo'd over night with KV Fenugreek on my scalp and HV Vatika Frosting on the length.  I also, put a protein treatment on my ends.

This morning I poo'd and DC'd with BreakThru while in the shower.  I roller set with S Curl for water and Keracare foam wrap.  Yes, my lazy arse didn't want get up and get the water bottle, after I was situated with my tea service and rollers etc. 

My roots look and feel dry! 

I sat under the LCL dryer for over an hour.  Here's the results:





I could see my self doing this once a month, .  I just need to perfect the process and figure what do with the dry roots without ruining the set.

Napp


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome job MileHighDiva!!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 12, 2014)

I used a new combo for flexi rod setting and I think my hair likes it:

Pureology 21 Benefits -- great leave-in spray for heat styling. It has 21 benefits to the hair, including leave-in and heat protectant.

SheScentIt CoCo Creme -- I layered it on top of my Pureology 21 Benefits.

I normally set with 21 Benefits only and my sets come out nicely. Coco Creme provided some hydration that 21 Benefits doesn't provide on its own. I will definitely keep pairing the two together from here on out. 

On the flip side, it took my hair longer to dry. I assume having more product in my hair was the cause.


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello Ladies! I am currently 10 weeks post relaxer and I wanted to share my curlformer set with you all. I cowashed with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration Conditioner, deep conditioned with Annabelle's Perfect Blend White Chocolate Mousse Hair Mask under a Heat Therapy Wrap for 1 hour, rinsed, and applied Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls Leave-In Conditioner. As for the actual setting process, I used my fingers to section my hair, applied Kurlee Belle Jelle Coconut Styling Gel, smoothed/detanlged with a seamless fine tooth comb, then installed the curlformer. I air dried overnight and went under the dryer in the morning for 30 minutes to ensure my hair was fully dry. If my hair dried before I got to it, I used distilled water to rewet it and applied more Kurlee Belle Thirsty Kurls Leave-In Conditioner then followed the above setting steps. I loved my results! My hair was moisturized, soft, and bouncy!


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 13, 2014)

^^ as my aunt would say, "you did that!!" Looks gorgeous!


----------



## PerFicMsFit (Oct 13, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> ^^ as my aunt would say, "you did that!!" Looks gorgeous!



girlonfire Thank you!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

I know this doesn't really count since I have in a sew in weave but here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



View attachment 279703



View attachment 279705



View attachment 279707



View attachment 279709



View attachment 279711


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm new to setting and have a question...

What type of rollers should I buy for the sleekest results on transitioning hair? 
My hair is APL, 10 months post, and 4a. 

Magnetic? Perm? Hourglass? Plastic mesh? Wiry mesh? So many options! 

Also, I hate sitting under the dyer lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm new to setting and have a question...  What type of rollers should I buy for the sleekest results on transitioning hair? My hair is APL, 10 months post, and 4a.  Magnetic? Perm? Hourglass? Plastic mesh? Wiry mesh? So many options!  Also, I hate sitting under the dyer lol



PlainJane I am transitioning as well (Almost 3 years post) & I use magnetic rollers with the snap on caps. I get pretty sleek results but 90% of that comes from technique versus rollers. No matter what rollers you choose, you will get better results as you get better with your technique. I still think magnetics with the caps are great for beginners because they help the hair to not slide or curl back up once it's snapped on.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh and I despise the dryer too!!!! I look forward to it in the cold weather but in the warmer months, I try to set as soon as I wake up on a day I have nothing to do so I can airdry. I do that in the winter too as long as my house is nice & toasty!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I know this doesn't really count since I have in a sew in weave but here's how my set came out...Excuse the no makeup face y'all. I haven't separated them and probably won't bc i want the style to last. I will let them come apart on there own.



HairPleezeGrow This is so pretty & I would have thought this was your real hair had you not said it was a weave!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 14, 2014)

I am so behind in this thread. I am going to get caught up for real soon. For right now here is a quick update: I installed curl formers and then blew dry. Sleek straight hair just in time for the rain


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> PlainJane I am transitioning as well (Almost 3 years post) & I use magnetic rollers with the snap on caps. I get pretty sleek results but 90% of that comes from technique versus rollers. No matter what rollers you choose, you will get better results as you get better with your technique. I still think magnetics with the caps are great for beginners because they help the hair to not slide or curl back up once it's snapped on.



Did you say 3 years post? Omgosh your hair looks freaking amazing!  I didn't even know you were transitioning. I always love your sets...you make it look so effortless.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 14, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> HairPleezeGrow This is so pretty & I would have thought this was your real hair had you not said it was a weave!



Thanks Lu


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Did you say 3 years post? Omgosh your hair looks freaking amazing!  I didn't even know you were transitioning. I always love your sets...you make it look so effortless.



HairPleezeGrow Thanks Lady! Yes it will be 3 years in December. It's not that hard to me....roller setting is what has allowed me to go so long. It keeps all the hair smooth & one texture. My goal is to grow my hair to hip (relaxed ends included) & maintain there, so being fully natural will come along the way. lol


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 14, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> I am so behind in this thread. I am going to get caught up for real soon. For right now here is a quick update: I installed curl formers and then blew dry. Sleek straight hair just in time for the rain



Blairx0 Pretty results!


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 15, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> PlainJane I am transitioning as well (Almost 3 years post) & I use magnetic rollers with the snap on caps. I get pretty sleek results but 90% of that comes from technique versus rollers. No matter what rollers you choose, you will get better results as you get better with your technique. I still think magnetics with the caps are great for beginners because they help the hair to not slide or curl back up once it's snapped on.




Three years post?! And I thought I was doing something amazing by planning to transition for two years  
So I see in your pic you used the snap on caps and metal clips? Do you recommend end papers? I'm thinking I may try a pony tail set first because it's looks the easiest.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Three years post?! And I thought I was doing something amazing by planning to transition for two years  So I see in your pic you used the snap on caps and metal clips? Do you recommend end papers? I'm thinking I may try a pony tail set first because it's looks the easiest.



I've never used end papers. Having the relaxed ends are actually a benefit since they are straighter and allow you to apply more tension. I stretch the hair out, place the roller maybe 5 inches before I get to the ends, wrap the ends around the roller then pull. The relaxed parts are my end papers! lol

Girl 2 years IS amazing....hell transitioning past 1 year is amazing! lmbo


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 17, 2014)

Had the intension of doing a cheat perm rod set. (Corn rows & perm rods on full length) However, by the 4th braid I ran out of perm rods & ended up putting 4 flexi rods in the crown area. So I guess I'm gonna call this my "cheat rod remix" lmbo


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

I think I will start roller setting again next week.

Thanks,
Roz


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 19, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> Had the intension of doing a cheat perm rod set. (Corn rows & perm rods on full length) However, by the 4th braid I ran out of perm rods & ended up putting 4 flexi rods in the crown area. So I guess I'm gonna call this my "cheat rod remix" lmbo



This style turned out ok but didn't last. Ummmm the hot tub, pool & other thangs in Vegas just killed it. lol I ended up wearing a wash and go.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

blair0x I'm back in!  I used to be on the site as DominicanBrazilian82... Now I'm back and ready to get back on track!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 22, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> blair0x I'm back in!  I used to be on the site as DominicanBrazilian82... Now I'm back and ready to get back on track!



Happy to have you back! Your sets were always great. Are you still texlaxing


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Happy to have you back! Your sets were always great. Are you still texlaxing



No ma'am... Transitioning.  79 weeks post.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 23, 2014)

CrysMelis said:


> No ma'am... Transitioning.  79 weeks post.



Congrats on your transition. You've made it so far! I am sure you will fins setting useful in your natural hair life too. Looking forward to more news about your journey!


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 24, 2014)

Did a flexi set last night on damp hair.  I used HQS Lime Coconut Oil to set and sat under the dryer for about 20 minutes this morning.  I did about 12 gray medium flexis (why my roots are so big).  I plan to go home later today and brush it out to wear a voluminous side pin-out.

Poo washed, DC, applied my leave-in liquid and cream leave in, bunned for about an hour, applied tiny amounts of coconut oil, set about 2-3 inches of hair per flexi.


----------



## winona (Oct 25, 2014)

I rarely post pics these days because it is literally the same base set every week.  This set lasts me 4 crossfit (high intensity) workouts and 1 weight training workout without looking too cray. I moisturize once about day 4 and I keep my hair in 2 braids. I finger detangle daily right before I braid it up.  Most of the time I sleep off my silk scarf so I have a silk pillowcase.  I used French mesh rollers with the silver clips that go in the roller (. And clips that I took off my magnetics. I roll up like macherieamour. I also took pic of the HS comb I use.  I use the wider end.  When I am prepping my hair for a flat iron I use the wider end and then a HS wide pintail comb  The products I used were APB Ayurvedic Cream, phyto restorative ends serum and nioxin thermal bliss.  I hope this post helps or just gives hair candy to someone . I also normally roller set at the end of my workout week so I have at least 2 days of super sleek hair.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF

ETA
I am natural with 4b and some 4a


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 25, 2014)

Magnetic set for a fun filled, humidity-free day in Miami!  Co-washed with Aphogee 2 Min, 30 min heat-free DC with Silicon Mix, SSI Coco Creme LI...   

Oh yeah.  I air dried for about 30 minutes before I sat under the dryer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 25, 2014)

Did a cheat flexi set with around 11 flexi rods instead of the usual 40. I just didn't have the energy to install that many. The curls are a lot bigger and looser than normal so each day I separate the curls a little more. I used Curl Junkie smoothing lotion as a leave in & Curl Junkie Pattern Pusha gel to set. The curls are shiny and bouncy with a soft hold...just the way I like it.


----------



## toaster (Oct 26, 2014)

I had some extra hair time today so I decided to do a twist out a la Naptural85 which involves stretching the hair first. I modified it to fit my hair styling skills/ level of patience but I set my hair on 16 flexi rods, sat under the dryer for 60 minutes, air dried for 40 minutes and then took the rods out and made 4 two strand twists with satin covered rollers on the end.

My hair was still damp after 100 minutes of drying and 20 minutes of towel drying pre-setting but my hair is pretty thick and I use a lot of product to moisturize and seal. We'll see how the twist out comes out but unless it's amazing I won't be doing this twice a week. It didn't really add that much time to my hair day but the flexi rods were uncomfortable and I had a hard time fitting under the pibbs.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey ladies,
I did a flat iron attempt today that was a fail. 
Pics:






*The good news*- Buying my new ghd flat iron was a good investment. It gets my hair a lot smoother and less puffier than my Solia did. It also heats up way quicker and uses optimal heat for my hair. When I would flat iron with my Solia, it looked like I just blowdried my hair lol. 

*The bad news*- My ends still retained a lot of kink and curl. Also, although I have more movement with my ghd than I got when using my Solia flat iron, my hair is still a little stiff. I was going for the look of this youtuber, whose hair I adore: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQb1jM8436Y I followed her method of using heat to DC and rollersetting with water. But I think that I know what the problem is...

*What I think the problem is*-
I think that my curlformers are detrimental to my hair's ends. My ends are sooo fragile. My hair is *super* coily and curly. There are teeny tiny S-curls and coils popping off my scalp everywhere (lol) and the curl pattern travels from my roots to my ends. Since my ends are so tightly coiled, I think that when I thread my hair through the curlformers, instead of stretching or straightening my ends out, the curlformers merely "trap in" the kinks at the end of my hair shaft. So basically, whatever knots or kinks that are at my ends are flattened. I detangle my hair before adding the curlformers, but when I put them in my hair, I insert my hair at the root, so my ends have one last chance to coil and knot up. *This is just a theory* So, I'm going to go back to my perm rod sets for a while, even though they take foreeeever to dry and a lot longer to install. I'm going to try to teach my self to do a ponytail rollerset. Maybe that will make it quicker. *Does anyone here do ponytail roller sets on natural hair? What's your technique? Any tips or tricks for a first-timer?*

Also, another thing I'm kind of upset about (other than my rough ends) is the fact that I'm juust scraping BSL. I thought I would be MBL by now, I was APL at the beginning of the year. That means, I have retained only 3 inches of hair this year so far  I did trim off about 2 inches total this year; but still. I only gained 3 inches of healthy hair. Also, I think I should trim some more today since I found some knots. It's kind of disappointing. So, not the best hair week for me...


----------



## girlonfire (Oct 27, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Hey ladies,
> I did a flat iron attempt today that was a fail.
> Pics:
> 
> ...



Why don't you use regla magnetic rollers? I like watching the youtuber you mentioned as well. I followed her method to the T and my hair came out pretty flowy. Over time it became puffy bc I live in a humid cliamate but it still has body and movement to spare and this was almost 3 weeks ago. The paper towel she uses is an odd but useful trick. I think I'll do it again the next time I roller set but I won't flat iron. Granted my hair is not so much coily as much as it it curly but I do notice that when I use curl formers my ends pop off. Not sure if I'm doing it wrong! 
But I say all this to say I recommend that you use magnetic rollers and also use paper towels. Soon I will be experimenting with the different products to see what plays well while helping block humidity but letting me keep my movement. I'll update soon.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 28, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

I'm sorry that you're so frustrated Mama.  When you have an idea in mind, I know how badly you want it to come to fruition.  

The Youtuber that you reference is someone that I've watched recently and who has inspired me to maintain a rollerset regime instead of blow drying and flat ironing.  I used to rollerset every week and starting blow drying to save time.

Anywho... The thing that we need to realize when we watch these videos is that no matter how closely we follow their technique, our hair texture has a lot to do with the results.  In one of her videos she mentions that her hairs state has a lot to do with genetics.  Her hair has natural sheen and bounce due to her texture.  So no matter how closely you follow her tips, unless your hair is similar, results will always vary.  

If you want smooth, sleek results you may need to alter your process.  If your hair texture isn't naturally smooth, you'll have to start doing things that make it that way.  If I use curl formers or stretch my hair without heat, sets will never be smooth; even if I flat iron after taking my set down.  I use magnetic rollers (the shiny ones, not the dull ones) and then I wrap to achieve my look.  I use indirect heat by way of a hooded Pibbs dryer and then direct heat when I press my roots.  I knew watching her video that my results would be different, but I have a realistic outlook and understand my hair.  Not to say you don't, but you have to experiment before you settle on a process that might not give you the results you desire.

My ends used to look a lot like yours when j first started my hair journey 2.5 years ago.  I started an intense moisture routine (for about two weeks) where I heavily moisturized and sealed nightly and wrapped my ends in silk.  The results were nothing short of amazing.  My hair has some amazing sheen.  If you moisturized frequently your hair with smooth out well.  

Plus!! You might need to add some protein.  Protein gives me all types of swang.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 29, 2014)

Welp...my flexi rod set is on it's last leg! lol I have enjoyed wearing my hair out & big this week. I'll be washing tomorrow and back to protective styling with my french braids for another month.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Oct 29, 2014)

Whoever's starting the 2015 challenge please tag me!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 30, 2014)

^^me too! Now that my hair has grown back I'm loving sets again


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 30, 2014)

Shall we set to success into 2015? 

 November snuck up on me, so another challenege didn't even occur to me. I am just hoping to get some dc and rollers in this weekend


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi Blairx0,

If you decide to keep it going in 2015 count me in. I think I am going to do more roller sets this winter.


----------



## PlainJane (Oct 31, 2014)

I would participate in a 2015 thread. My ends can't really handle direct heat anymore so I really need to learn how to rollerset for those days I want to wear my hair out.


----------



## winona (Oct 31, 2014)

Last night I had best set ever.  I was prepping for monthly flat iron
Apb mud mask as prepoo
Wash with elucence volume clarifying poo them moisture benefits 
Dc with joico k pack intense hydrator and MR balm mixed
And set (6 sections: 2 in middle, 2 each side)
Dudley's PCA (nickle size each section)
Phyto ends serum ( 2 squirts each section)
pureology leave in (1-2 pumps each section)
Phyto Defrissant (nickle size each section)

My set came out so straight I didn't even flat iron:O not even the roots.  It was so late so I didn't take pics but I will be redoing next week,Friday, just to make sure this wasn't an one time event.  With lots of photos promise


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 1, 2014)

I have been negelecting my hair and this thread.

After three of weeks of feeling overwhelemed by life , I am finally coming back down to earth. It was a crash landing when it came to my hair because my mane was a mess.

I did a pre poo of garlic olive oil with heat. Despite abuse my shedding was nearly nill.

I then clarified twice and did a clay rinse.
I slept in some conditoner I am trying to finish. rinsed and deep conditoned with yogurt.

My hair almost feels back to normal. I plan to bun this week. Thus when I set I used nothing but leave in. I am focused on infusing moisture into my hair so I can flat iron for thanksgiving.

Okay enough of my woes here are some pictures. I will be back with bun photos, but right now my flexi rods are in.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 2, 2014)

A little inspiration for the natural roller setters. I think I'll buy rollers today!


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 2, 2014)

^^^loving the color and the curls of the last two ladies


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 2, 2014)

girlonfire
CrysMelis

Thank you ladies so much!  I really appreciate your kind words and advice. I'm sorry it has taken me so long to respond, I just saw your messages today. It's been a stressful week at work and I haven't had a chance to come on this thread til today. 

*girlonfire*- I think I will take your advice and try using regular magnetic rollers or perm rods, which are kind of similar. I actually bought a box of those metal clips to use with regular rollers, and I think I have a box of dusty rollers somewhere in my closet haha. We will see how this turns out. I will keep an eye out for your update!

*CrysMelis*- "no matter how closely we follow their technique, our hair texture has a lot to do with the results. In one of her videos she mentions that her hairs state has a lot to do with genetics. Her hair has natural sheen and bounce due to her texture. So no matter how closely you follow her tips, unless your hair is similar, results will always vary. " Thank you so much for saying that, I really needed to hear that. I have to have a more realistic outlook on what my hair will come out like. And I appreciate you giving me tips on how to take better care of my ends. I think a problem is the shears I use to cut my hair. They are 4 years old and I never got them sharpened since I bought them. I need to buy a new pair at Sally's. Then I will start an intense moisture regimen. I'm not sure what type of intense moisture regimen I can do with rollersets since I don't want my ends to curl up too much. Maybe I can start off with a 30-minute deep conditioner every week with heat and take it from there. What do you mean by "wrapped my ends in silk"? You mean you bought silk fabric and wrapped your ends in it?


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 2, 2014)

Did a roller set yesterday and it turned out really nice. I think now that is is getting colder I may do more sets.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 6, 2014)

Tried a rollerset tonight. Fail. I didn't get past the third roller. I need to watch a YouTube tutorial or something to help me. Also, I need a good leave in before I try again. Any recs?

I used large rollers this time. Are smaller ones easier? I might go buy some.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2014)

Did a flexi rod set with minimal leave in...(CJ Beauticurls conditioner). My only goal was to stretch for flat ironing, so no styling products were used. Oh and I think I'm gonna stay straight until spring...using flexi rods to stretch as they get my roots straight! 

Side note: The biggest lesson I have learned this past year is to not fight Mother Nature. When I do, she always chews me up & spit me out. I see that my success comes when I embrace the seasons & it's weather changes as well as how the climate where I live is effected by those changes. 

For example: I kept trying to set during the summer only to experience dry & dull hair. I now know in the summer I need more conditioning & protecting cause Cali is hella hot during those months. Any way here's my latest set.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh and for some reason, ever since I did my iphone update my app crashes when I try to upload multiple pictures so my apologies for the multiple posts.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Setting to Success 2014 Challengen*



PlainJane said:


> Tried a rollerset tonight. Fail. I didn't get past the third roller. I need to watch a YouTube tutorial or something to help me. Also, I need a good leave in before I try again. Any recs?
> 
> I used large rollers this time. Are smaller ones easier? I might go buy some.



PlainJane I'd recommend the following leave in's for bouncy sets: Giovanni Direct, It's a 10 or just a smidgen of your fav rinse out/deep conditioner.

I don't watch a lot of you tube videos unless someone post a thread about it on lhcf so I can't recommend a good roller setting video...sowwy Lady!


----------



## winona (Nov 8, 2014)

Rush job so my roots aren't as straight as normal :/. I made my sections too big. But my daughter was teething and super fussy so duty called


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 9, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> What do you mean by "wrapped my ends in silk"? You mean you bought silk fabric and wrapped your ends in it?



Yes.  I used a silk scarf nightly.  I also paid extra attention to my ends when I moisturized.

coilyhaircutie


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 9, 2014)

thanks CrysMelis! 

Ladies - I rollerset Saturday night & flat ironed this morning after two weeks of wearing my hair straight. I used regular magnetic rollers, and I did a ponytail roller set. i haven't used magnetic rollers in *years*. The set came out pretty good, I was surprised. My roots had a lot of curl still, but they were flat enough. I flat ironed with my ghd and took a good look at my ends. I decided that they had to go. I gave myself a nice blunt trim with my new scissors from Sally's. I cut about 1.5-2 inches off all around using SistaWithRealHair's method.

*before the cut
*

*after the cut
*

*juicy, healthy blunt ends
*



My hair is not bone straight, but honey when I cut those ends... My hair was swinging and full of body and so much *life*! Now I wish I cut my hair sooner. Ladies, if any of you are scared to cut off dead ends, don't think twice- just do it! I'm so glad I did. I am so happy I bought new scissors. They gave my hair a nice solid cut. Every strand is perfectly blunt. I'm going to throw out my old shears because I don't know how to sharpen them/where to even go for that kind of service. After cutting, I twisted my hair in six sections, oiled the ends, saran-wrapped each twist and put my hair in a satin bonnet. It's not any type of special "method" just something I did to keep my hair oiled and those ends happy  

I am back to APL, but I'm a solid APL now, not a raggedy BSL. I'm going to start rollersetting biweekly instead of weekly now. And I'm going to keep working on my flat iron technique. I plan on trying a new deep conditioner too- I've been eyeing three: KeraCare, Mixed Chicks, and Jane Carter. Does anybody use any of these 3 conditioners now?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 9, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> Tried a rollerset tonight. Fail. I didn't get past the third roller. I need to watch a YouTube tutorial or something to help me. Also, I need a good leave in before I try again. Any recs?
> 
> I used large rollers this time. Are smaller ones easier? I might go buy some.



PlainJane

Depends on your hair type/if you're natural or not. I like a few-
Jane Carter Wrap & Roll - if you want a leave-in that's a light setting lotion
Camille Rose Whipped Aloe Gel - if you like heavy leave-ins with a medium to light hold
Kinky Curly Knot Today - leave-in conditioner with a lot of slip but not a lot of hold

These leave-ins are all good for natural hair. 

Some tuts:
4 hair https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw6ChKYENpk
4 hair https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nn4C0HLf-vQ
3 hair https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_WFyfumV5k
3 hair https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UYkLRYMW0I


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> thanks CrysMelis!
> 
> Ladies - I rollerset Saturday night & flat ironed this morning after two weeks of wearing my hair straight. I used regular magnetic rollers, and I did a ponytail roller set. i haven't used magnetic rollers in years. The set came out pretty good, I was surprised. My roots had a lot of curl still, but they were flat enough. I flat ironed with my ghd and took a good look at my ends. I decided that they had to go. I gave myself a nice blunt trim with my new scissors from Sally's. I cut about 1.5-2 inches off all around using SistaWithRealHair's method.
> 
> ...



Im really happy that you're enjoying your solid apl hair! A solid apl is certainly better than raggedy ole thin bsl! I came to terms with that over the summer when I was at wl but after I got my hair blown out for cornrows on vacation, my braider pointed out to me that my ends were a mess. It hurt to hear that. I never.noticed bc my hair is always in a bun. She snip snipped me to bsl and 5 months later my hair is a solid wl. It's worth it. It important to think about what you could gain rather than focus on what you're losing.

Anyway, as for the products ypu mentioned, the only one I'm familiar with is the mixed chicks line...I've given this line chance after chance. Maybe I'm using it wrong, but I don't care for it. ESPECIALLY not the leave in. I wonder if it's a low porosity thing. Maybe I needed to add heat to my deep treatment before applying it bc it left.my hair so.dry feeling. That's my $0.02. I have a tiny bit , of the leave in left so I'll try it again and'm let you know how I feel as of this year bc I tried that all through '12 and '13.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 10, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Im really happy that you're enjoying your solid apl hair! A solid apl is certainly better than raggedy ole thin bsl! I came to terms with that over the summer when I was at wl but after I got my hair blown out for cornrows on vacation, my braider pointed out to me that my ends were a mess. It hurt to hear that. I never.noticed bc my hair is always in a bun. She snip snipped me to bsl and 5 months later my hair is a solid wl. It's worth it. It important to think about what you could gain rather than focus on what you're losing.
> 
> Anyway, as for the products ypu mentioned, the only one I'm familiar with is the mixed chicks line...I've given this line chance after chance. Maybe I'm using it wrong, but I don't care for it. ESPECIALLY not the leave in. I wonder if it's a low porosity thing. Maybe I needed to add heat to my deep treatment before applying it bc it left.my hair so.dry feeling. That's my $0.02. I have a tiny bit , of the leave in left so I'll try it again and'm let you know how I feel as of this year bc I tried that all through '12 and '13.



girlonfire
I think my hair has low porosity too. I went to an event last month and they were giving out free Mixed Chicks samples. I tried the conditioner and my hair loooved it. But I'm hesitant to buy the real-sized bottle because I've tried the leave-in and the shampoo before and the shampoo stripped my hair and the leave-in just sat on my hair. I wonder why the conditioner worked so well. Just half of the little sample bottle gave my hair so much slip and detangled it like nothing! I'm kind of suspicious because sometimes they make the "sample" products more concentrated and better so you buy the big bottle lol. 

I went to Bed Bath Beyond today after work and they didn't have the Mixed Chicks conditioner, just the shampoo and leave-in. They had the Jane Carter conditioner, but I sniffed it and it smelled like...nothing. I can't use a bland-smelling conditioner. I need something sweet! I want my hair to smell like roses after I slave over it lol 

So... that just leaves KeraCare. I'm going to Sally's later this week to see if they sell it and check it out. It's cheaper than Mixed chicks. Mixed Chicks is $15 for just 8 oz in Bed Bath Beyond O_O I want to see if I can get KeraCare for cheaper

*ETA*- by the way, I can't believe you made it from BSL to WL in 5 months! That's my dream. I'm telling you, regular trims keep your hair happy! I'm glad I got over my fear of cutting my hair. I want to trim more often now, and I'm debating getting a stand-up dryer so I can regular deep condition with heat. It's such a pain in the neck (literally) to use my tabletop dryer...which takes forever to dry. Maybe I'll treat myself at Christmas.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 10, 2014)

I always set, then forget to post. 

I clarified, used keraphix, Joico and kanechom and set with CHIA Silk Infusion.  

I was very happy with my results.


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 10, 2014)

coilyhaircutie the "deep conditioner" was actually pretty nice, I remember that much. I thought about purchasing the large size but at the time I was broke and jobless so that was no go lol. I felt the way you do about the leave in. I'm the same way about shampoo too! Right now I'm using joico moisture recovery and it smells really nice but my last cleanser , as I am cowash, smelled divine! BB&B SELLS HAIR CARE PRODUCTS?? and not just hair products but "ETHNIC" HAIR PRODUCTS?? Wow, where do they do that at !? never in my life have I seen that.

One of my favorite youtubers moknowshair has advertised an independent brand of deep conditioning caps that she find very convenient. She has medium porosity hair though, so idk how that would work for use. I've been meaning to take the plunge but I'm saving for a large purchase, every dollar counts. It's called hothead deep conditioning cap on etsy and it's about 30 bucks plus shipping. It allows the user to deep condition for up to 45 minutes while being free from an outlet. I really enjoy my pibbs kwik dryer. It's a lot more comfortable than my old table top. I cannot say that I've EXPERIENCED a faster and more even drying time because I've only used it one time and I was fidgeting around with the settings to see how hot I could handle it. I plan on wearing a braid out after my next wash which will hopefully be Wednesday so I'll get to see how it works on thickly braided hair. I also plan to use my joico balm to see if I will yield similar results the sistahwithrealhair on youtube. 

I'm kinda astounded myself about the growth to be honest. June was the first tie I ever started to pay attention to how fast my hair grows. I just figured I got the standard .5 in that most get, but after a while I remembered that I used to have some really damaging hair practices (affair with the denman, thinning hair, etc.) and in all that time, though my hair became thinner it did not get shorter and I used to do these practices weekly, so that must mean that as my hair was breaking it was growing at that same rate or faster. I'm looking forward to reaching hip length by march of 2015. I think I'll be good then lol. I also look forward to seeing your documented progress!


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 11, 2014)

girlonfire

mo really does know hair. I'm always drooling by the end of her vids because she can get any hair type to do what she wants. She's like the curl-whisperer. Meanwhile I don't even think my hair and me speak the same languages lol.

Yeah! Definitely check out your local Bed Bath Beyond. The ones near me sell hair products for all types of hair. There's a whole aisle of hair products, one side is for straight hair and the other side is for ethnic hair. Of course, it probably depends on where you live, what type of hair products they sell (or if they sell hair products at all). 

Do you think your pibbs was a good investment? I liked my table top dryer when I first got it, but after a week or two it became sooo annoying having to assemble it every time I wanted to use it, having to put it ontop of a couple of books (and making sure the books didn't fall) and caaaarefully angling my neck in the right direction to get under the dryer without having the whole dryer topple over. I'm thinking of getting the Pibbs or BabyBliss standup dryer. Babyliss is cheaper, but the reviews aren't as good. 

I LOVE my Denamn! Maybe that's my problem. Maybe I need to end my affair with my denman too. It _does_ pull a lot of hair out my head. But how else am I supposed to get smooth sets? How do you get smooth sets without a brush?




girlonfire said:


> coilyhaircutie the "deep conditioner" was actually pretty nice, I remember that much. I thought about purchasing the large size but at the time I was broke and jobless so that was no go lol. I felt the way you do about the leave in. I'm the same way about shampoo too! Right now I'm using joico moisture recovery and it smells really nice but my last cleanser , as I am cowash, smelled divine! BB&B SELLS HAIR CARE PRODUCTS?? and not just hair products but "ETHNIC" HAIR PRODUCTS?? Wow, where do they do that at !? never in my life have I seen that.
> 
> One of my favorite youtubers moknowshair has advertised an independent brand of deep conditioning caps that she find very convenient. She has medium porosity hair though, so idk how that would work for use. I've been meaning to take the plunge but I'm saving for a large purchase, every dollar counts. It's called hothead deep conditioning cap on etsy and it's about 30 bucks plus shipping. It allows the user to deep condition for up to 45 minutes while being free from an outlet. I really enjoy my pibbs kwik dryer. It's a lot more comfortable than my old table top. I cannot say that I've EXPERIENCED a faster and more even drying time because I've only used it one time and I was fidgeting around with the settings to see how hot I could handle it. I plan on wearing a braid out after my next wash which will hopefully be Wednesday so I'll get to see how it works on thickly braided hair. I also plan to use my joico balm to see if I will yield similar results the sistahwithrealhair on youtube.
> 
> I'm kinda astounded myself about the growth to be honest. June was the first tie I ever started to pay attention to how fast my hair grows. I just figured I got the standard .5 in that most get, but after a while I remembered that I used to have some really damaging hair practices (affair with the denman, thinning hair, etc.) and in all that time, though my hair became thinner it did not get shorter and I used to do these practices weekly, so that must mean that as my hair was breaking it was growing at that same rate or faster. I'm looking forward to reaching hip length by march of 2015. I think I'll be good then lol. I also look forward to seeing your documented progress!


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes she's something special!

I will keep my eyes peeled next time I'm in bb&b!

I can say that I think it was a good investment for me because now roller setting my hair is not as much of a chore as it has been since starting the challenge. I feel you on everything you're saying about the table top dryer bc that's what I used before (hand me down from mommy in the 80s). It truly was the struggle. Just changing the quality of my dryer has given me less reasons to neglect roller setting. I was lucky to have caught mine on sale at amazon. I paid about half price. The thing about the denman is that it does smooth your hair really well but it's that rubber base that does the damage for me. I didn't want to believe it, but it's true. Still on the search for a brush that gives denman results without breaking my hair. Have you tried using a small tooth comb or an assortment of combs (moknowshair reference). I find that using a large, the medium then small tooth comb helps my get my hair smooth and virtually tangle free so I can roll my hair. yeah, just go maybe 1-2 months without it and see what happens


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 12, 2014)

I really want a set of Caruso steam rollers. Any of you natural ladies use them? I'm afraid steam and natural hair might lead to reversion.


----------



## toaster (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I really want a set of Caruso steam rollers. Any of you natural ladies use them? I'm afraid steam and natural hair might lead to reversion.



Naptural85 has a steam roller video or two on her YouTube channel.


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I really want a set of Caruso steam rollers. Any of you natural ladies use them? I'm afraid steam and natural hair might lead to reversion.


 
I've been thinking about that for a while. I am also scared of reversion. I've seen naptural85 on the yt do it. I was not crazy about her results. I think it would be necessary to make small sections and roll very tautly. I think it could be achievable, yes. I would try it out but with the way my bank account is set up...nah.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 12, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I really want a set of Caruso steam rollers. Any of you natural ladies use them? I'm afraid steam and natural hair might lead to reversion.



I have a set. I've used them once or twice on pressed hair many moons ago & honestly don't remember how my hair turned out. I just got into the 2nd week of a flat iron & it's still pretty bouncy just from wrapping. A few more weeks of it will push me into Thanksgiving territory & I plan to either use my steam rollers or flexi rods to bring it some life. If I decide on the steam rollers, I'll let you know my new observations. lol If it turns out bad, it will be wash day that weekend anyway.


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 12, 2014)

Washed my hair today but I won't be roller setting only because I've completely forgotten what my hair looks like when it's not in a set. Braided it in 4 sections like I used to back in the day. 

On the progressive front, I used my joico stuff again. I think all my joico stuff will be in my regimen for a while. The shampoo and conditioner for sure. I'm not sure if I'm getting the results with the deep conditioners (k-pak and moisture recovery) because I've started to add heat when I never used to or because they are quality deep conditioners.


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 12, 2014)

coilyhaircutie thank you! You're awesome! I'm going to pick up the kinky curly one because you mentioned slip so I'll give it a try. I need to watch these videos too! 

lulu97 thank you! I'm going to try Giovanni direct. Idk why but it's a ten leave in didn't work for me and I tried at least three times. I'm going to save it to try later in my transition.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 14, 2014)

Just bought the KeraCare Humecto conditioner. I'm excited to DC with it. Will try it out when I wash my hair either this weekend or next. I washed my hair last weekend, and I want to wash my hair every two weeks to minimize breakage to my ends...but my scalp is sooo itchy. :\ I guess it's used to being washed once a week. Debating as to whether I should ride it out til next weekend or wash it tomorrow.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 16, 2014)

Will wash, DC & set next week. I'll post pics with results.
Also got the Andis bonnet dryer at Target. Decided not to get the Pibbs dryer. I know I can't afford that lol smh.


----------



## Lelebug88 (Nov 18, 2014)

Any 4b ladies who roller set and get smooth results. I have only managed to get good sets with flexi rods. I really want to try bigger rollers to replace flat ironing but I'm concerned about puffy roots


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 21, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Will wash, DC & set next week. I'll post pics with results. Also got the Andis bonnet dryer at Target. Decided not to get the Pibbs dryer. I know I can't afford that lol smh.


How long is drying time with the Andis bonnet dryer?


----------



## PlainJane (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm going to try another roller set this weekend now that I have a slippery leave in. I want to wear a roller set for NYE so I don't have much time to get this down.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm craving some big, juicy & bouncy curls from a flexi rod set...but the way this rainy weather is set up...#NotGoneHappen

My scalp is itching something fierce. I've had straight hair for almost 3 weeks & if I try to push it any further, I'm almost 100% sure my scalp is gonna detach itself from my head and slap me. I'll be washing today & just doing a french braid. I'll try to set next week. I'll get my fix by heading to Sally's tomorrow & buying more flexi's. lol I have to buy them sporadically cause they can get pretty expensive buying in bulk.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 21, 2014)

PlainJane said:


> I'm going to try another roller set this weekend now that I have a slippery leave in. I want to wear a roller set for NYE so I don't have much time to get this down.



PlainJane Sending you some good luck vibes! Hope it turns out good


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 21, 2014)

I just set my hair with Wrap, Snap and Go rollers. They are similar to flexirods, but soft like foam rollers. I'm going to wear a cury updo tomorrow unless my curls look good enough to wear down


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just set my hair with Wrap, Snap and Go rollers. They are similar to flexirods, but soft like foam rollers. I'm going to wear a cury updo tomorrow unless my curls look good enough to wear down



They are so comfortable to sleep in


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 22, 2014)

Got myself some 1 3/4" magnetic rollers today!!! I'm sooo hype because although I usually use the 2.5" gray ones, I am going to do a set where the results will be fuller and curlier.  My normal weekly set is boring now because it's for straighter styles.  But with these I will have so much more bounce and fullness!!!

Sidenote:  I always only buy the shiny magnetic rollers.  The dull ones don't give your hair as much shine.  These rollers do for me what wrapping your hair in Saran Wrap does for shine.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 22, 2014)

*Flat iron attempt #3 after a pony-tail rollerset:*






It came out okay. Much better than the first and second time. My hair isn't as poofy, and it's flat at the roots. But the ends aren't perfect. 



I need to keep working on my roller technique. I did a ponytail rollerset last night.  I DC'ed for an hour, rolled for 2.5 hours, and sat under the dryer for an hour. I fell asleep, exhausted, in my rollers and airdried for an additional 7 hours. It took me 3 hours to flat iron this morning. This was a looong process. I will not be doing my hair for another 2-3 weeks. 

PlainJane my hair was 90% dry after an hour under the Andis soft-bonnet dryer. I would say it only takes 1-2 hours to get your hair 100% dry. It's also soo convenient and comfortable. I sat on the couch, put the dryer on a little side table, put on the bonnet, and I was good to go. I can't imagine a better set-up. Glad I bought it and no longer have to use my table-top dryer. I'm also glad I didn't spend all my hard-earned money on a Pibbs because I wouldn't be able to sit on the couch if I bought that either. I can blowdry my hair on my bed if I wanted to with this Andis dryer. I am very happy with my purchase.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 22, 2014)

Here's a pic of my ponytail rollerset. I put the maximum number of pictures in the last post. Also here are the tools I used. I have retired my Denman brush. It's a little too rough on my hair. I'm going to start trimming 1/8-1/4" of hair every month. My goal for 2015 is going to be healthy, juicy ends.




Not going to lie, when I took out my rollers, my hair was frizz city. Ugh. So busy. Next time, I will use end papers or paper towel on my rollers. 

Here's a comparison of my rollerset hair next to my flat ironed hair. Curly, frizzy roots like nobody's business


Also fyi- I did purchase those CWK plates back over the summer, but sadly the inventor had to stop production of the plates. Apparently someone claimed they had the idea first and threatened legal action -- which in my opinion is B.S. _ETA_ - First of all, as my grandmother used to say the only original ideas came from Adam & Eve. Second of all - even if this person did supposedly come up with the idea first, then why isn't this product already on the market? I think whoever is suing her probably just didn't want to see the CWK plate-maker become successful. Anyways, all of this to say, I never got the CWK plates in the mail and I was reimbursed my money (yes!) buuut I won't get to try them out or share my results with them here on the forum. So that's a bummer. Til then, I'll have to keep working on my flat iron technique.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 22, 2014)

Prettymetty said:


> I just set my hair with Wrap, Snap and Go rollers. They are similar to flexirods, but soft like foam rollers. I'm going to wear a cury updo tomorrow unless my curls look good enough to wear down



How did the Wrap, Snap and Go rollerset turn out? Prettymetty


----------



## Prettymetty (Nov 23, 2014)

My curls were really tight and full of body. I wore a curly bun today. Tonight I'm sleeping with my curls loose under my satin bonnet so that they fall a bit more. One more day until I get my hair set at the salon. I'm ready


----------



## Lelebug88 (Nov 23, 2014)

coilyhaircutie said:


> Flat iron attempt #3 after a pony-tail rollerset:  It came out okay. Much better than the first and second time. My hair isn't as poofy, and it's flat at the roots. But the ends aren't perfect.  I need to keep working on my roller technique. I did a ponytail rollerset last night.  I DC'ed for an hour, rolled for 2.5 hours, and sat under the dryer for an hour. I fell asleep, exhausted, in my rollers and airdried for an additional 7 hours. It took me 3 hours to flat iron this morning. This was a looong process. I will not be doing my hair for another 2-3 weeks.  PlainJane my hair was 90% dry after an hour under the Andis soft-bonnet dryer. I would say it only takes 1-2 hours to get your hair 100% dry. It's also soo convenient and comfortable. I sat on the couch, put the dryer on a little side table, put on the bonnet, and I was good to go. I can't imagine a better set-up. Glad I bought it and no longer have to use my table-top dryer. I'm also glad I didn't spend all my hard-earned money on a Pibbs because I wouldn't be able to sit on the couch if I bought that either. I can blowdry my hair on my bed if I wanted to with this Andis dryer. I am very happy with my purchase.



What heat setting did you flat iron on? Were you trying to get a bone straight look?


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 23, 2014)

Lelebug88 I use a ghd flat iron, which doesn't have adjustable heat. On the box it says it styles hair at a temperature between 350F - 365F. I would like my hair to be close to bone straight, but not too flat. I want it to come out like her hair in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQV5QKjtRdo

The problem is, whenever I flat iron my hair, my strands "stick" together. You see how in that video, when she combs her hair up, it tumbles down and there's a lot of movement and her strands flow? My hair does not move freely like that- when I shake my head, my hair moves in clumps LOL. There's movement, but alll of my hair moves together. My strands are kind of stuck together. When I comb through it, the comb gets stuck at the bottom. Some people say the comb-chase method gets your hair straighter and can eliminate this, but that method does not work for me. It pulls out my hair. This time around when flat ironing, I lost less hair, and my hair has a lot more movement than when I tried the comb-chase method the last time. So I'm thinking maybe my problem is my roller-set method. I thoroughly detangle my hair before adding the rollers, but for some reason after I dry, when I take the rollers out my hair still somehow managed to curl/kink up. So when I flat iron it the ends are not perfectly straight. I don't know... Do you have any ideas?




Lelebug88 said:


> What heat setting did you flat iron on? Were you trying to get a bone straight look?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 23, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

  What's your full flat iron product list & steps from beginning to end? Also, if I remember correctly you had great success with curlformers right? They would probably get your hair smoother than the rollers because of the tension. When I used flexi rods to stretch versus rollers, I got the best results. Minimal products with clean moisturized hair, smooth hair prior to flat ironing gets the best results for me.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 23, 2014)

Got curlformers in and plan to flat iron after take down. Pictures to come


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 23, 2014)

lulu97
Thanks for reaching out to help! here is what i use:
1. Wash hair with As I am Cowash
2. DC with KeraCare Humecto for an hour under Andis dryer
3. Set hair with water and two pumps of Jane Carter Wrap & Roll per section. I made about 10-12 sections for my ponytail rollerset. 
4. Dry hair under Andis dryer. Remove rollers & ponytail holders.
5. Flat iron hair with zero product. _ETA_ - I flat iron in small, 1-inch sections

I don't use heat protectant because it usually makes my hair sticky or wet, and it feels like the product is either causing more damage or ruining the style. My curl pattern always comes back after washing w/o heat protectant. 

You're right, I do get smooth, shiny hair and flat roots with curlformers but for some reason when I flat iron my hair afterwards it is *always* without fail a disaster. I don't know what it is. I think it might be because my ends aren't completely straight in the curlformers and there are always tangles that I have to comb through before I pass the flat iron through my hair. It's so annoying. My ends do not like to be straightened out. They prefer to curl, kink and break off. That's why I'm trying to up my trimming and flat ironing game this upcoming year. I need to be able to get my ends as straight as possible, if I want to see any major length retention.

What steps & products do you use to get the best flat ironing results lulu?



lulu97 said:


> coilyhaircutie
> 
> What's your full flat iron product list & steps from beginning to end? Also, if I remember correctly you had great success with curlformers right? They would probably get your hair smoother than the rollers because of the tension. When I used flexi rods to stretch versus rollers, I got the best results. Minimal products with clean moisturized hair, smooth hair prior to flat ironing gets the best results for me.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

My flat iron process is the following:

1) Wash hair with Elucence Moisture benefits shampoo.

2) Steam Treatment for 20 minutes with Silk Elements MegaSilk olive oil treatment. Sometimes I will rinse it all out then add a small amount of Curl Junkie Beauticurls argan & olive oil conditioner. Sometimes I will rinse about 90% of the DC out & just use what's left it my hair as a leave in.

3) use around 13-15 Flexi rods to stretch hair. These thangs gets my roots, length & ends so straight. I also keep a spray bottle filled with water close.

4) Spray 2-3 spritz's of Silk Elements MegaSilk heat protection spray per flexi rod. Flat iron on 350-375 & chase the flat iron with a soft boar bristle brush.  I go for bone straight. I ain't bout to waste my time using heat nor risk damaging my hair for kinky straight hair...I want some relaxer type swanging bone skraight hurrrrr! lol

  Here are my results.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

Sorry for the multiple posts but yall know this lhcf app needs a lil work & updates. lmbo

1. Wash hair with As I am Cowash

***I would replace this with an actual shampoo


2. DC with KeraCare Humecto for an hour under Andis dryer

**** I would keep this step

3. Set hair with water and two pumps of Jane Carter Wrap & Roll per section. I made about 10-12 sections for my ponytail rollerset.

**** I would replace this with a small amount of creamy or liquid leave in depending on what your hair likes as well as use another method for setting that provides ultimate stretching or just continue to work on perfecting your ponytail sets. The picture you posted looked fine to me.  

4. Dry hair under Andis dryer. Remove rollers & ponytail holders.

*****Keep

5. Flat iron hair with zero product. ETA - I flat iron in small, 1-inch sections

*****I'm not a fan of using zero product so I would at least use a few pumps of a Serum for heat protection.


----------



## Lelebug88 (Nov 24, 2014)

I agree with everyone else. I use flexi rods to stretch my hair opposed to big magnetic rollers. They are great because they really get the roots but don't require tiny sections. Also, proper detangling before hand is a must. Beyond that, make sure you have a good ceramic flat iron, a bad quality flat iron can lead to puffy hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 24, 2014)

Hair post curlformers and flat iron


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 25, 2014)

lulu97 Thank you sooo much for your in-depth answers! I tried responded to you yesterday, but every time I hit "reply" LHCF kept freezing up and saying there were maintenance issues. 

I had a couple of questions about your regimen:

_3) use around 13-15 Flexi rods to stretch hair. These thangs gets my roots, length & ends so straight. I also keep a spray bottle filled with water close.
_

Is your hair dripping wet when you set, or is it just damp? Do you use a small-tooth comb or a denman brush to detangle?

_4) Spray 2-3 spritz's of Silk Elements MegaSilk heat protection spray per flexi rod. Flat iron on 350-375 & chase the flat iron with a soft boar bristle brush. I go for bone straight. I ain't bout to waste my time using heat nor risk damaging my hair for kinky straight hair...I want some relaxer type swanging bone skraight hurrrrr! lol
_

LOL I'm going for that relaxer-type swang too girl! It doesn't need to be flat on my head, but I want it swanging and bouncy. I like straight hair with soft curls at the ends. When you flat iron, how small are your sections? Do you flat iron a whole flexirod section? 

I think I'll buy the KeraCare shampoo. The conditioner worked well in my hair. The KeraCare Humecto smells soooo good, and the scent lasts! I washed & DCed my hair on Friday and my hair still smells fresh and flowery like the conditioner. It's fading a little now, but I like the fact that my hair has smelled good for a solid 6 days. 

For step #3 I'll try using up my kinky curly leave-in, think I still have half a bottle. My worry is that leave-in conditioners may weigh my hair down, and that's why I used the JC foam wrap. But I can try KCKT. I won't know until I try!

As for flat ironing with a serum, I'm going to first make the two changes above (shampoo & leave-in), see if they work. If my hair needs a little more "oomph", then I'll buy a serum too. I've been trying to go minimal on the products these days (and save money bc of the holidays) so I'll save that suggestion for last. 

Once again, thank youuu! I appreciate your and everyone else's help on this forum. There is so much support here. I love my hair journey sisters!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 25, 2014)

coilyhaircutie

*kisses* we are here to help each other!



Is your hair dripping wet when you set, or is it just damp? Do you use a small-tooth comb or a denman brush to detangle?

My hair is dripping wet when I apply the flexi rods. The wetter my hair, the smoother I can get my hair to lay on the roller. I do the heavy detangling with my fingers beforehand in the shower when rinsing out my DC. Any additional kinks get smoothed out with my small tooth comb right before I add the flexi rod. 

When you flat iron, how small are your sections? Do you flat iron a whole flexirod section? 

I let the flexi rod be my guide. I spray the heat protectant on my hands then apply it to the entire section of hair that was on that one flexi rod. When I flat iron, the hair usually gets divided in 4-5 sections per flexi rod. 

I think the Kinky Curly is a good option as a leave in. Just make sure you use a small amount. I use maybe a quarter size amount of leave in for my entire head. The Keracare detangling shampoo is good too. My stylist uses that and it smells so good and leaves my hair soft like a conditioner.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 25, 2014)

Double post


----------



## CrysMelis (Nov 26, 2014)

Magnetic set with my 1 3/4" black shiny mags.      

Rinsed out the DE Transitioning Mousse, poo washed with Loreal SF, 2-Min Aphogee for 2 mins, DC'd with Salerm Wheat Germ Mask (yummy!  So worth the $25 for this little a$$ tub of conditioner) for 1 hr no heat, Alfa Parf Cioccolato leave-in, magnetic set: Mohawk style.    

Pics to come!!!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Nov 26, 2014)

lulu97 you are a star! Thank you for all the knowledge you share with us. You have made me ready for my first roller set. I will do it after my relaxer in December cos right now my hair is a mess, tangle and ssk city since I'm 11 months post.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Nov 27, 2014)

thanks lulu97 Lelebug88! Now I'm armed with knowledge and tools I need for my next flat iron session, in 2 weeks!


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 28, 2014)

Im kinda worried again about my shedding. I combed my hair yesterday and got a pretty decent sized clump similar to this pic andd then this pic is what I got today. I finger comb my hair before I wash it (meant to wash yesterday but no time) but then it got matted again so I combed it again so I'm wondering if anyone gets hair balls 2x this big after not combing for a week. Thanks. My hair is wl if that helps


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 28, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> Im kinda worried again about my shedding. I combed my hair yesterday and got a pretty decent sized clump similar to this pic andd then this pic is what I got today. I finger comb my hair before I wash it (meant to wash yesterday but no time) but then it got matted again so I combed it again so I'm wondering if anyone gets hair balls 2x this big after not combing for a week. Thanks. My hair is wl if that helps



Since your hair is WL, it can look like double the amount of hair for a shoulder length person.  As long as it's not over 700 hairs, I wouldn't worry. Yes I know it's crazy to count but to estimate though is fine. girlonfire


----------



## girlonfire (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilmama1011 said:


> Since your hair is WL, it can look like double the amount of hair for a shoulder length person.  As long as it's not over 700 hairs, I wouldn't worry. Yes I know it's crazy to count but to estimate though is fine. girlonfire



how does one estimate that? Lol who has time to count that?Not I, said the girlinfire!


----------



## Fotchygirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry ladies, I meant yo say 11 weeks post! I'm currently visiting my Parents and am struggling to find rollers where they stay. The only ones I'm finding are the ones with spikes and Velcro rollers which are both no, no's according to LHCF ladies. Oh well Ii will keep looking.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2014)

I used magnetic rollers for this roller set. I had plans on flat ironing the roots but I really didn't need to. It's now in a traditional wrap which took me about 15 mins of fighting because I only used my fingers. I'll post pictures of that whenever I comb it down sometime next week. 

Gonna make this set last for 2 weeks then I'll be flat ironing for my annual length check, so this will be my last magnetic set of the year.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wednesday set. It took me 3 hrs lol . The ponytail roller sets come out cool but I don't feel it comes out as straight because it s more hair put into a roller and it takes longer to dry. But I think next time I will do 12 ponytails instead of eight


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Ladies. 

Forgive my long absence. i have been truly neglectful of this thread and my hair. 
I flat ironed for thanksgiving, but i have been neglecting all of the things that really helped my hair flourish: deep conditioning with heat, cassia, and regular setting. I still set every other week, but without the full routine of cassia, dc w/ heat, and rollers in small section it just isn't enough and my hair is suffering. 

I plan to recommit myself to my hair as soon as I wash this flat iron job out. I plan to restock on cassia and buy some conditioners via cyber Monday sales. I hope having new things to try as well as old staples will help get me back into the hair game. 

I took a small step and whipped some shea butter and oils for heavy sealing now that the cold weather is here. 

Basically, I miss this thread and my health hair. I am recommitting in 2015 and plan to create a thread for all of you who want to stay on the setting wagon or jump back on. 

Thanks for the constant inspriation!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

I've been working on my ends so haven't been doing any rollersets. But last night I did a flat twist updo and used the small white perm rods for the twist and the curls. It came out better than I was expecting. This style definitely gives me some options until I get some more length in the back.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA

 updo


----------



## meka72 (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've been working on my ends so haven't been doing any rollersets. But last night I did a flat twist updo and used the small white perm rods for the twist and the curls. It came out better than I was expecting. This style definitely gives me some options until I get some more length in the back.



So pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> faithVA
> 
> updo



Thank you. It made it through the party. I can get one more day but that's probably it.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

meka72 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## Prettymetty (Dec 4, 2014)

I got bored with my straight hair so I put satin foam rollers on the ends. Now I want it straight again


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've been working on my ends so haven't been doing any rollersets. But last night I did a flat twist updo and used the small white perm rods for the twist and the curls. It came out better than I was expecting. This style definitely gives me some options until I get some more length in the back.



faithVA Oooooh that's pretty!


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

lulu97 said:


> faithVA Oooooh that's pretty!



Thank you Lulu97


----------



## faithVA (Dec 4, 2014)

I plan to do a roller set for my year end length check and then just lurk for a while until I get more length but I might do a rodset monthly. I've gotten so lazy with flat twist though


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Just lovely faithVA!! Flat twists have made me super hair lazy too, but your set is fabulous.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

[USER=388763 said:
			
		

> toaster[/USER];20854779]Just lovely faithVA!! Flat twists have made me super hair lazy too, but your set is fabulous.



Thank you. So you are becoming a master of flat twist? I know you had been working on it?


----------



## toaster (Dec 5, 2014)

faithVA I'm getting much better! Every wash day I do 8 flat twists (with satin foam rollers on my ends) for my twist out. And on days I don't want to wear my hair out but I don't want to bun I do two flat twists down into pigtail braids.  They're still not perfect but very wearable.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 5, 2014)

With this style I was able to achieve 2nd day hair. But I realized as I prepared to leave the house that I was choosing between staying warm and trying to look cute  Fortunately, it is not too cold this week but yeah I'm going to need to stay warm until the spring, so back to flat twist after the weekend.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 6, 2014)

toaster - amazing growth in your siggy pic. bravo! what in your regimen do you think has helped you retain your ends so well?


----------



## toaster (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks love coilyhaircutie! I think the keys to my regimen have been moisture (I deep condition every wash day), keeping my hair stretched (twists with rollers on the end), protective styling (I wear a bun probably 3-4 days a week), and gentle handling (only comb with hair soaked in conditioner), and a healthy dose of luck. 

My relaxed hair never got past a broken shoulder length but I literally didn't apply product to my hair in between my twice monthly appointments. I totally believe that I could have had a healthy head of relaxed hair but I found LHCF when I decided to transition and stuck with that idea.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 6, 2014)

Going to stretched this straight hair to next weekend then dust, dc and roll. Now that is cold, I will have no problem sitting under the dryer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2014)

Blairx0 said:


> Going to stretched this straight hair to next weekend then dust, dc and roll. Now that is cold, I will have no problem sitting under the dryer.



Me too! I had plans on wearing my hair out this past week but I should fight the meteorologist  for telling lies of sunshine and nice weather when we got rain all last week. My hair has been in a braided pony for a week. I took it down, moisturized and braided it right back up in a crown braid. I'll be getting in a long DC & steaming session next week followed by a magnetic set to stretch.


----------



## PlainJane (Dec 7, 2014)

Has anyone had success using butters and pomades to roller set? Instead of leave ins, wrap lotion, serums, etc. I'm having the hardest time getting my hair to lay flat and smooth on the roller.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 7, 2014)

toaster- thanks for sharing!

Ladies, for the past two weeks, I've been wearing my hair straight. I flat ironed it two weeks ago and even though the ends are puffy, I'm still wearing it as is. I've had so much free time these past few weeks and I thought it was because I'm managing my time better. WRONG. Come to find out, when I was thinking about it today, it's because my hair is straight! I don't have to fuss with it and gently pincurl or put it in flexirods like I would do when I'm wearing a set. Setting my curly styles at night always takes a good 45 minutes to an hour. That's FIVE hours I'm saving every work week. It takes me max 15 minutes to oil and twist my straight hair. I love this. I do miss my curly hair, but it's soooo much work. 

I plan to wash next weekend, and I'm torn about what I want to do with my hair. Flat ironing is a 2-day 6 hour+ process. If I wear my hair curly, that's a 1-day 3 hour process BUT then it takes more time to prepare for bed every night since I have to set my curls. Siiigh. Decisions, decisions. I wish I could find a quick, easy way to preserve & moisturize my curls at night (and give me definition in the morning). Something that takes no longer than 15 minutes. Pineappling does not work for me. We'll seeeee


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 18, 2014)

Ladies I know i a backslidder, but please forgive me. 

I finally washed did a protein and moisture DC! My hair missed this level of attention. I am now rolled up under the dryer and catching up on the thread. 

Please join me in the setting to success 2015 challenge and I promise my hair and i will get it together.


----------



## girlonfire (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm a backslider as well I technically DID set last friday I think it was. I used flexi rods but I think I sectioned too big because they didn't dry thoroughly. I KNOW it was partially because If the way I wrapped. I treated It like I was wrapping a magnetic roller. sigh, you live and you learn. After 1.5 hours I decided I was going to just flat iron my hair with me remmington, wet2straight. My oh my. People. When I tell you salon results...it was fabulous. I finally got to use the joico kpak balm that I bought forever ago and for my leave in i used it's a 10. I've got body for days and my hair (minus my kitchen, but it's pretty manageable) has stayed so straight. And I work in an environment where I am CONSTANTLY subjected to heat and moisture. Holy grail heat protectant, right here (and of course the its a 10 should get some credit too). I'll post pics when I'm not tired/working.


----------



## coilyhaircutie (Dec 27, 2014)

Hey ladies, I joined the 2015 setting to success challenge, but before I start posting in that thread, I wanted to write my *December 31st check-in* on this challenge thread. 

*2014. *If I had to describe my hair journey in terms of length for this year, it would be, "Another year, another failed hair length goal." (LOL ) I started the year at APL, and I ended the year at APL. I reached BSL and passed it, but my hair was so raggedy that I had to chop it off. I cut off about 6-7 inches total this year because of poor ends. 

If I had to describe my hair journey in terms of how I've grown in understanding, it would be a completely different story. I learned so much about my hair this year:
1. My ends love rollersets. They behave and don't break off as much when I stretch with rollers vs stretching with twists/braids.

2. The only curlers that can get my roots straight are curlformers. 

3. My ends don't like curlformers as much as flexirods, permrods, or regular rollers. Curlformers did a number on my ends, but my hair stays so well (for a whole week) when I do a good curlformer set. So this sucks. This means I can only use curlformers for special occasions. 

4. My hair needs a 1/8" trim every month. I'm going to have to make trimming my ends a regular thing. I can tell that my hair looks sooo much healthier -- even when it's curly -- when it is trimmed. It's juicy and thick from root to tip when I trim. It breaks off A LOT when I don't trim often. It's easier to trim when my hair is straight - I cut off too much (by accident) when I trim when it's curly.

5. My hair behaves better when it's thoroughly deep-conditioned. Even when it gets bone-dry during the week (sometimes I'm lazy and bun without moisturizing), my hair will still maintain its curls if I did a good DC at the beginning of the week.

6. My hair *LOVES* DCs with heat. LOVES. The Andis dryer was the best hair tool investment all year. So easy to use, so relaxing. And so easy to store. #Win.

7. I bought the Q-Redew this year, and I liked it at first, but girls....it was so much work to use!! I used to have to stand up in front the mirror in the bathroom for 45 minutes steaming the conditioner in my hair in sections...ain't nobody got tim for that!  So I stopped doing it. I only use my Q-redew now for quick touch-ups (like when my hair is super-dry midweek and I want to do a twistout). Honestly, my sister uses it now more than me. 

8. Honestly, I'm not sure if my hair likes coconut oil anymore. It may be too heavy for it. My hair's been liking safflower oil and avocado oil a lot lately. I want to experiment with using less product in my hair too. Sometimes I feel like all the products I put in my hair weigh it down and don't really do much.

9. I have to eat protein with every meal for stronger hair. I notice whenever I don't eat enough protein (beans, nuts, fish), the quality of my hair (and nails) starts to deteriorate. My hair also starts to look dull and break off when I don't eat enough vegetables. I bought a blender for my birthday this year and I make and drink a vegetable smoothie 2 times a week. I'm trying to work my way up to every day. My skin and nails look fabulous and my hair has been looking shinier too.

10. For me, more manipulation = more breakage at the ends. I manipulate my hair less when it is in a straight state. So, my goal for 2015 is to perfect my flat-ironing technique. I plan to rollerset once a month and flat iron afterwards and wear my hair straight for 2 weeks. The other 2 weeks of the month, I will wear curly rollerset styles. Wish me luck! 

My APL hair in December 2013:


My APL hair in November 2014:
(My hair is currently curly, so this is my most recent length pic)


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 28, 2014)

Might as well post here. My last set of the year. A perm rod set. Finally feel like I got a good one.


----------

